# Δαι μουσικές (daeman's tunes)



## daeman (May 24, 2009)

...
Jockey full of bourbon - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2009)

φλαμένκο με τάμπλα και ισπανοράπ


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2009)




----------



## daeman (May 25, 2009)

7º Festival O Gesto Orelhudo 2008


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Ακούγοντας αηδόνια έξω απ' το παράθυρό μου, έψαξα χωρίς επιτυχία να βρω την εκτέλεση αυτού του κλασικού σεφαραδίτικου από τη Suzy (που μου αρέσει πολύ για τη φωνή της και την ατμόσφαιρα που αποπνέει), αλλά και τούτη η ορχηστρική είναι καλή:
Arik Davidov - trumpet Benjamin Ashkenazy - conductor and orchestration Vidin State Philharmonic Orchestra 
(Το βίντεο είναι χάλια· μην το δείτε, ακούστε το δυνατά!)





La rosa enflorece, en el mes de mayo
Mi alma s'escurece, sufriendo de amor
Sufriendo de amor

Los bilbílicos cantan, suspirando el amor
Y la pasión me mata, muchigua mi dolor
Muchigua mi dolor

Más presto ven palomba, más presto ven a mí
Más presto tú mi alma, que yo me voy morir
Que yo me voy morir

La rosa﻿ enflorece, en el mes de mayo
Mi alma s'escurece, sufriendo de amor
Sufriendo de amor
Sufriendo de amor​


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Κάλπη ή παραλία;
Για όσους μπήκαν στο δίλημμα, ορίστε μια 



 ένα κομμάτι που βρίσκεται ψηλά στην προσωπική μου πρώτη δεκάδα των χαρμόσυνων, με ανάλαφρη καλοκαιρινή ατμόσφαιρα! It always makes my day!


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2009)

Και μια που ανέφερα τη δεκάδα των χαρμόσυνων, αυτό βρίσκεται στην πρώτη θέση:






Μπορεί να μη συμφωνεί απόλυτα με τις κατευθύνσεις που δίνει ο Νίκελ στην πρώτη δημοσίευση αυτού του νήματος:


nickel said:


> [...] ας πω και δυο λόγια για το λόγο ύπαρξης αυτών των νημάτων με τα μουσικά γιουτιουμπάκια. Σκοπός τους είναι να πούμε στην παρέα για ακούσματα που μας αρέσουν και υποψιαζόμαστε ότι δεν τα έχουν πάρει χαμπάρι οι άλλοι. Καμιά φορά μπορούμε να αδιαφορήσουμε για το δεύτερο σκέλος.


αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποιοι ίσως αναφωνήσουν:


nickel said:


> ...είχα να το ακούσω περισσότερα χρόνια απ' όσα έχει η Porkcastle πάνω στη γη


παρότι δεν γνωρίζω την ηλικία τής Porkcastle, αλλά σε καμία περίπτωση δεν πρόκειται να ρωτήσω γυναίκα την ηλικία της!;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Με αφορμή αυτό το νήμα, θυμήθηκα τους TransGlobal Underground, τον αργαλειό που ύφαινε πολλές μαζί τις μουσικές του κόσμου, πέρα από σύνορα, κράτη και εθνότητες:


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Κι ένα ωραίο και πρωτότυπο που ορίζεται από κάποιους ως turntabulism (πικαπισμός;), από την παρέα των Παριζιάνων με το όνομα Birdy Nam Nam. Abbesses:






το οποίο όνομα, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα, προέρχεται από αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Κι ένα χορευτάδικο με εκπληκτικό μπάσο, για θερινά ταράτσα πάρτι:


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2009)

Ένα κλασικό και πολυαγαπημένο (μου) σε global εκτέλεση


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2009)

Προσθέτω απλώς άλλη μια σχετικά πρόσφατη εκτέλεση του μεγαλειώδους Kashmir των Zeppelin από κάποιους άλλους ακόμη αγαπητούς μου της ίδιας εποχής. Τους Jethro Tull. 




Και μια trivial σύμπτωση: Σε συνέντευξή του στο περιοδικό Mojo τον Φεβρουάριο του 1996, αποσπάσματα της οποίας περιλαμβάνονται στην επανέκδοση σε CD του Aqualung την ίδια χρονιά, ο Ian Anderson σχολιάζει απολογητικά ότι κατά την ηχογράφηση του Aqualung, οι Jethro Tull συνέπεσαν στο στούντιο με τους Led Zeppelin που ηχογραφούσαν τότε το ΙΙΙ και, ενώ όλοι τα πήγαιναν σχετικά καλά με όλους, ο Robert Plant κρατούσε μούτρα στον Anderson, γιατί ο τελευταίος είχε κάποτε δηλώσει μισοαστεία μισοσοβαρά ότι, συνδυάζοντας τη μουσική των Λεντ Ζέπελιν με τους στίχους των Τζέθρο Ταλ, θα προέκυπτε ένα καλό ροκ γκρουπάκι;) και ο Πλαντ το είχε πάρει προσωπικά γιατί εκείνος έγραφε κυρίως τους στίχους των Ζέπελιν.


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2009)

Και μια που τους θυμήθηκα με αφορμή τους Ζέπελιν, ιδού και αυτό που ακούω αυτή τη στιγμή, μια εξαιρετική ροκ ενορχήστρωση της Σουίτας σε Μι Ελάσσονα του Μπαχ (στον αντίποδα της εκτέλεσης του Kashmir από τη Φιλαρμονική του Λονδίνου;;)), χωρίς βίντεο, αλλά με φόντο το εκπληκτικό εξώφυλλο του δίσκου τους Stand Up: 



This flute-dominated instrumental, based on Bach's 'Suite in E Minor for Lute', was a track on Jethro Tull's excellent 'Stand Up' (1969). 
Personnel: Ian Anderson (flute, vocals), Martin Barre (guitars), Glenn Cornick (bass), Clive Bunker (drums)
Composer: J.S. Bach (arr. Ian Anderson)


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Από τα καλύτερα Summertime που έχω ακούσει μέχρι τώρα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2009)

Μια εξαιρετική εκτέλεση του 1-2-5 από τους Fuzztones, από το πολύ καλό LP τους Lysergic Emanations του 1985 (no video, but play it loud!)




και το αυθεντικό των Καναδών Haunted, προς σύγκριση


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2009)

There's nothing like a good crucifixion to make your day!
Πάει πακέτο με αυτό




Shall we have your liver, then?


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> Ίσως σε ενδιαφέρει τι μαρτύριο του ήταν η ηχογράφηση σε εκείνο το στούντιο :)http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhxbbiJ27vU&feature=fvsr


Ευχαριστώ, tsioutsiou. :) Στη συνέντευξη του Άντερσον που παραπέμπεις, επεκτείνεται λίγο περισσότερο από εκείνη που περιλαμβάνεται στο CD. Ίσως το γεγονός ότι ηχογραφούσαν σε παλιά εκκλησία να ήταν κι ένας από τους λόγους που το Aqualung περιλαμβάνει τόσα τραγούδια θεολογικού προβληματισμού (Locomotive Breath, My God, Hymn 43, Wind Up) και στο οπισθόφυλλο του LP αναγράφονται και κάποιοι στίχοι από το κατά Άντερσον ευαγγέλιο (In the beginning Man created God; and in the image of Man created he him...) Αυτό μου είχε κάνει τη μεγαλύτερη εντύπωση όταν το πρωτάκουσα επαναστατημένος έφηβος.
Σήμερα, όμως, από εκείνο τον δίσκο προτιμώ αυτόν εδώ τον θαυμάσιο, λυρικό ύμνο στη ζωή και τον έρωτα:




Wond'ring aloud 
how we feel today.
Last night sipped the sunset 
my hands in her hair.
We are our own saviours
as we start both our hearts beating life
into each other.

Wond'ring aloud 
will the years treat us well.
As she floats in the kitchen,
I'm tasting the smell
of toast as the butter runs.
Then she comes, spilling crumbs on the bed
and I shake my head.
_And it's only the giving_
_that makes you what you are._


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2009)

Επειδή τη Δευτέρα: http://www.badmintontheater.gr/show_event.asp?eid=55
ας θυμηθούμε και το εκπληκτικό:


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2009)

Από την πάσα του tsioutsiou λίγο παραπάνω, παρότι απεχθάνομαι τα medley (και το meddling), έτσι για να θυμηθούμε όλα τα κομμάτια εκείνου του εμβληματικού μιας εποχής, εξαιρετικού δίσκου




που κλείνει με το αγαπημένο μου του Κυρίου Χαμαιλέοντα:




Time takes a cigarette
puts it in your mouth...


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2009)

Μετά από ένα δύσκολο διήμερο γεμάτο τέρατα της Γιουνιβέρσαλ της δεκαετίας του '30 (Φράνκενσταϊν, Λυκάνθρωπος, Δράκουλας κλπ.) και τους αντίστοιχους ηθοποιούς (Μπέλα Λουγκόσι, Μπόρις Κάρλοφ, Λον Τσέινι πρεσβύτερο και νεότερο κ.α.), θυμήθηκα αυτό το dark goth με τη φωνή του Πίτερ Μέρφι...


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2009)

Porkcastle said:


> Χα, μόλις προχθές ξαναείδα το The Hunger (btw οι XPQ21 έχουν κάνει ένα φοβερό remix στο από πάνω κομμάτι)..


 
Αυτό εννοείς;




 
Το καλύτερο remix του πάντως, το άκουσα από ένα καπρίτσιο της τύχης σε ορεινό χωριό όπου βρέθηκα Αύγουστο και είχε πανηγύρι με σκυλοκλαρίνα στην ταβέρνα δίπλα ακριβώς στο σπίτι όπου έμενα. Για να προλάβω την αναφυλαξία που μου προκαλεί το (σκυλάδικο) κλαρίνο, έβαλα τα ακουστικά ν' ακούσω στη διαπασών το πρώτο πράγμα που βρήκα μπροστά μου: μια παλιά playlist που ξεκινούσε με αυτό. Τα ακουστικά δεν ήταν κάσκες να απομονώσουν εντελώς τον ήχο και το αθέλητο μίγμα ήταν για μένα... _Αποκάλυψη Τότε!_ με όλες τις έννοιες της λέξης. Αλλά δυστυχώς δεν ξέρω ποιο κομμάτι έπαιζαν τα κλαρίνα εκείνη την ώρα, ώστε να το επαναλάβω.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2009)

Πάντα τα έπαιζα μαζί, τριάδα. Ε, μη χαλάσω τώρα την παράδοση...
1. Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus
2. She's In Parties - Bauhaus





Admin's note: Θυμίζω ότι, αν δεν παίζει εδώ το βιντεάκι, πατάμε τον σύνδεσμο του τίτλου και βρισκόμαστε αυτομάτως στο χώρο του YouTube, όπου, κατά κανόνα, παίζει.

3. She's Lost Control - Joy Division


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2009)

Με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα, μια όμορφη διασκευή του Blue Moon με τη γλυκιά, χαλαρωτική φωνή της Margo Timmins των Καναδών Cowboy Junkies:


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2009)

Απόψε, φέρτε μου να πιω, 
να πιω και να μεθύσω...​ 
chasers από τον Μέγα John Lee Hooker​


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2009)

Επειδή οι Τρύπες χωράνε παντού:


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2009)

Εξαιρετικό!
Είμαι και εξαιρετικά προκατειλημμένος με το κομμάτι αυτό, βέβαια· αλλά τελικά δεν το κάνω μόνο εγώ ;): (http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=35699#post35699)
Σε μία από τις πολλές σελίδες του you tube όπου υπάρχει το βιντεάκι κάποιος γράφει:

This is globalization, too. We just have to get it right. 

To Stand By Me είναι ίσως το καλύτερο της σειράς Playing for Change. 
Ορίστε κι άλλο ένα (επισημαίνω τις εκπληκτικές φωνές τής Ισραηλινής Tula, του Clarence Bekker και των Νοτιοαφρικανών Sinamuva, και τον Ινδό Rajhesh Vaidhya με το σιτάρ):


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2009)

Τριάδες πάλι, με το κομμάτι που κάλλιστα θα μπορούσε να είναι η έμπνευση του όλου εγχειρήματος, το One Love του Bob Marley, (μ' ένα ταξιμάκι σε steel guitar ως εισαγωγή, τον Manu Chao με ολοκαίνουργια κόκκινη τραγιάσκα σαν Μαρσεγιέζος conman που μόλις έκανε μια καλή μπάζα, ένα υποδειγματικό πέρασμα από το σιτάρ στη steel guitar στο 3':06'' κι άλλη μια σειρά εξαιρετικών φωνών. Ο Keb' Mo' στο 3':45'' θα μπορούσε άνετα να σταθεί δίπλα στον Otis Redding):




Αν όλοι αυτοί είναι πράγματι μουσικοί του δρόμου, να πάρουμε τους δρόμους!
*Καλημέρα!*


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Και μια που πιάσαμε τις εκτελέσεις τραγουδιών της Nancy Sinatra, ορίστε και μία του πιο γνωστού της, που εκτός από ευχάριστη ως οφθαλμόλουτρο, είναι φρέσκια και δροσερή, ό,τι πρέπει για τον καύσωνα. 
Ακούστε τη βράδυ και δυνατά· συνοδεύει άριστα ένα ή περισσότερα καλοφτιαγμένα mojitο


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Με αφορμή εκείνο και αυτό:


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Από εκείνο το νήμα, με Μπουκόβσκι, Ρόμπερτ Κραμπ κ.τ.τ. θυμήθηκα ετούτο το εμβληματικό της πρώιμης γκαραζοψυχεδέλειας:




 
κι ένα από τα πιο γνωστά έργα του Crumb, το εξώφυλλο του LP Cheap Thrills της Janis Joplin με τους Big Brother & the Holding Company


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

Και βέβαια, καπάκι, από εκείνο τον δίσκο


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2009)

...
Κι ένας αλλιώτικος μπουφετζής, από τον Γιώργο Πιλάλα/Ζορζ Πιλαλί και εξαιρετική slide κιθάρα


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2009)

Την έσωσε τότε τη συμπατριώτισσά του ο King Ink. 
Για μένα, πάντως, η Kylie ξεχώριζε σαν φωτογραφικό αρνητικό της μύγας μέσα στο γάλα (απ' όλες τις απόψεις) σ' εκείνη τη βραχύβια, ευτυχώς, συνεργασία του Νίκου Σπηλιά μαζί της. 
Από τον ίδιο δίσκο (Murder Ballads, 1996), ένα κλιπάκι του Death Is Not The End του Bob Dylan, όπου επισημαίνω τον Shane McGowan των Pogues και βέβαια τον σοβαρεμένο (αλλά πάντα βαρεμένο) χαρισματικό Blixa Bargeld:
Αφιερωμένο σε όλους (και όλες, φυσικά) όσους είχαν χαμηλό σκορ σ' εκείνο το νήμα.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Am1kJM823Vk


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

Ορίστε και η κλασική ιρλανδική μελωδία του Dirty Old Town (το κλεινό μας άστυ) με τον κακάσχημο αλλά ταλαντούχο Shane McGowan και τους Pogues (απ' όπου πέρασε ένα φεγγάρι και ο Joe Strummer):
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kVUZuVZWHkk


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα από τα αγαπημένα μου των Pogues, ιδανικό για απογευματινά daquiri...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c6SreNgKpac


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2009)

SBE said:


> [...] Να θυμήσω επίσης στον Δαεμαν ότι η Κάιλι Μινογκ έιναι Αυστραλεζα, γι'αυτό κι οι συνεργασίες με συμπατριώτες της.





daeman said:


> Την έσωσε τότε _*τη συμπατριώτισσά του*_ ο King Ink.


Ευτυχώς, η μνήμη μου λειτουργεί ακόμα μια χαρά, για κείνη την περίοδο, τουλάχιστον...:)


SBE said:


> Δεν θυμάσαι αυτά τα ενοχλητικά ντουέτα με τον Τζέισον Ντόνοβαν, τέλη δεκαετίας του '80, που είχαν αμφότεροι ακόμα την αυστραλεζικη προφορά; Θα μου πεις γιατί να τα θυμάσαι, αφού αυτά είναι να τα παίζεις για να βασανίζεις κρατουμενους να τα μαρτυρήσουν όλα.


Ευτυχώς, η επιλεκτικότητα της μνήμης μου λειτουργεί ακόμα μια χαρά, για κείνη την περίοδο, τουλάχιστον...;)


SBE said:


> Όσο για τα δόντια του Shane, αγγλική οδοντιατρική ειναι αυτή, δεν έιναι παίξε γέλασε.


Δυστυχώς για τον Shane McGowan, η προτροπή "γέλασε" δεν ήταν καθόλου ευχάριστη, όπως λέει η επί πολλά χρόνια μνηστή του Victoria Mary Clarke:
According to Clarke, _[...] __"Shane, essentially a shy person, hated seeing his picture on magazine covers and on billboards because he thought he was ugly. He loathed interviews and despised schmoozing. To cope with his social anxiety, he began drinking more and more"_.

Αλλά, όπως γράφει πάλι εδώ:
MacGowan has, throughout life, suffered from dental problems:
_"Now he is 50, the singer said he at last planned to address the ever-present problem of his trademark teeth—or lack of them. With a mouthful of bloody stumps and only the odd tooth here and there, MacGowan said 2008 would be the year he sorted his mouth out. 'I'm going to get my teeth done,' he said. 'Emergency dentures to stop my face falling apart. I might get some dentures in and leave it at that, or I might get them done gradually'."_[8] 
The American record company of the Pogues released a record with a cover bearing a picture of MacGowan with teeth airbrushed in, allegedly so as not to deter American buyers. [9]  αμερικανιές! :-(
In May 2009 photographs were released featuring MacGowan on his holiday in Spain with his teeth fixed after extensive dental surgery. 

Άλλο ένα, το πιο γνωστό κομμάτι των Pogues, από το τηλεοπτικό The Ghosts of Oxford Street σε σκηνοθεσία ενός άλλου γνωστού από εκείνο το σινάφι, του Malcolm McLaren:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BsirA_RhMH8


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Στους χαμένους φίλους... 
με τους στίχους που ενέπνευσε ένας άλλος αδικοχαμένος φίλος, ο Γιώργης. 
6 χρόνια πάνε σήμερα που αγναντεύει τον Κάστελλα, στης γοργόνας την αγκάλη.

Του Κάστελλα η ανατολή
του Τράχηλα το δείλι
κι ένα κομμάτι θάλασσα
είν' οι δικοί μου φίλοι


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

ΟΚ, για γέφυρα, ορίστε:




Και σε όποιον η θάλασσα δεν φτιάχνει τη διάθεση, καλό θα ήταν... να το κοιτάξει! ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Από εκεί, θυμήθηκα το Lip Service (από το 3':42'' και μετά), από την εποχή που ο Κοστέλο δεν είχε καταλαγιάσει τόοοσο πολύ:


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2009)

Κορίτσια, μετά από το παρακάτω, δεν πιστεύω να πίνετε οτιδήποτε άλλο εκτός από 




Από το ιντζιάρ :
Τώρα η απάντηση στο ερώτημα: «κόκκινο ή λευκό;» γίνεται πιο εύκολη...
*Φλωρεντία*
Ιταλοί ερευνητές διαπίστωσαν ότι το επίπεδο της σεξουαλικής επιθυμίας είναι μεγαλύτερο στις γυναίκες εκείνες που πίνουν κάθε μέρα μέτριες ποσότητες κόκκινου κρασιού σε σχέση με όσες προτιμούν άλλα αλκοολούχα ποτά ή δεν πίνουν καθόλου αλκοόλ.
Η έρευνα, η πρώτη του είδους της διεθνώς, που μελέτησε τη συσχέτιση της κατανάλωσης κόκκινου κρασιού με τις γυναικείες σεξουαλικές ορμές, πραγματοποιήθηκε από γιατρούς του πανεπιστημίου της Φλωρεντίας. Στην έρευνα, που δημοσιεύτηκε στο περιοδικό σεξουαλικής ιατρικής Journal of Sexual Medicine, έλαβαν μέρος 800 γυναίκες ηλικίας 18 - 50 ετών.
Οι γυναίκες χωρίστηκαν σε τρεις ομάδες: η πρώτη περιλάμβανε όσες έπιναν ένα έως δύο ποτήρια κόκκινο κρασί τη μέρα, η δεύτερη όσες έπιναν λιγότερο από ένα ποτήρι ημερησίως είτε κρασιού είτε οποιουδήποτε άλλου αλκοολούχου ποτού, και η τρίτη ομάδα όσες περιορίζονταν στο...τσάι. 
Οι γυναίκες με ημερήσια κατανάλωση πάνω από δύο ποτήρια κρασιού εξαιρέθηκαν από την έρευνα για να αποφευχθούν οι πιθανές παρενέργειες της μέθης.
Οι εθελόντριες συμπλήρωσαν αναλυτικά ερωτηματολόγια για τη σεξουαλική ζωή τους. Όπως διαπιστώθηκε, οι γυναίκες της πρώτης κατηγορίας πέτυχαν «σκορ» 27,3 μονάδων, της δεύτερης 25,9 μονάδες και της τρίτης 24,4 μονάδες. Συμπέρασμα: Το κόκκινο κρασί «ανεβάζει» τη σεξουαλική διάθεση μιας γυναίκας. 
Ο ακριβής μηχανισμός που το κόκκινο κρασί κάνει το «θαύμα» του είναι ακόμα άγνωστος. Σύμφωνα με τους ιταλούς επιστήμονες, μια πιθανή ερμηνεία είναι ότι το κόκκινο κρασί περιέχει αντιοξειδωτικές χημικές ουσίες που διευρύνουν τα αιμοφόρα αγγγεία και συνεπώς αυξάνουν τη ροή του αίματος σε περιοχές-κλειδιά του σώματος, βελτιώνοντας έτσι τη σεξουαλική λειτουργία. 
Οι ερευνητές μάλιστα δήλωσαν ξαφνιασμένοι από το γεγονός ότι οι γυναίκες της πρώτης κατηγορίας (που έπιναν ένα-δύο ποτηράκια κρασί τη μέρα) ήσαν κατά μέσο όρο μεγαλύτερης ηλικίας από τις γυναίκες των άλλων δύο ομάδων. Αν και υποτίθεται ότι η σεξουαλική διάθεση υποχωρεί με το πέρασμα των χρόνων, πιθανότατα το κρασί αντισταθμίζει την επίδραση της ηλικίας.
_*Newsroom ΔΟΛ*, με πληροφορίες από ΑΠΕ-ΜΠΕ_


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

επίσης


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

Σίβυλλα 




​


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

need some cheerin' up? try some Ska riddim


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

this one is for the bouncers


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

a message to all rudies out there


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

enjoy yourself, it's later than you think, 
enjoy yourself, while you're still in the pink, 
the years go by as quickly as you wink...


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

night boat to Cairo


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2009)

well, enough of this madness!​


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2009)

Μια καλή μεξικάνικη μπάντα, οι Cafe Tacuba, που πήραν το όνομά τους από ένα από τα πιο συμπαθητικά σε περιβάλλον και εξαιρετικά στις γεύσεις καφέ/εστιατόρια στην πόλη του Μεξικού, στο La Muerte Chiquita.
Σε δύο εκτελέσεις για κάθε gusto:




Dame la muerte chiquita
dame la muerte pequeña
y así tal vez en tus brazos
alcanzaré gracia plena
su esencia de alta marea
sus besos de tamarindo
sus pestañas dos palmeras a cuyo vaivén me rindo
dicen que usted trae las sombras
y por dentro está toda herida
Dame la muerte chiquita
antes del último sueño
una cosa a Dios yo pido
un segundo ser su dueño
la venganza es cosa dulce
y este machete que tengo
es por si alguien le hizo daño
que yo por usted me muero
es por si alguien le hizo daño
que yo por usted...
Dicen que usted trae las sombras
y por dentro está toda herida
por una noche en su lecho
soy capaz de dar la vida


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα από τους ίδιους


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2009)

*Ο Ξενομπάτης*
I'm back home, North, 
but still my soul 
is




 




 




 
Nοrth was somewhere years ago and cold:
ice locked the people's hearts and made them old.
South was birth to pleasant lands, but dry:
I walked the waters' depths and played my mind.
East was dawn, coming alive in the golden sun:
the winds came gently, several
heads became one
in the summertime, though august people sneered...
we were at peace, and we cheered
We walked along, sometimes hand in hand,
between the thin lines marking sea and sand;
smiling very peacefully,
we began to notice that we could be free,
and we moved together to the West.
West is where all days shall someday end;
where the colours turn from grey to gold,
and you can be with the friends.
And light flakes the golden clouds above:
West is Mike and Susie,
West is where I love.
There we shall spend the final days of our lives...
tell the same old stories: well, at least we tried.
So into the West, smiles on our faces, we'll go;
oh! yes, and our apologies to those
who'll never really know the Way....
We're refugees, walking away from the life we've known and loved...
nothing to do nor say, nowhere to stay; now we are alone.
We're refugees, carrying all we own in brown bags, tied up with string...
nothing to think, it doesn't mean a thing, but we'll be happy on our own.
West is Mike and Susie;
West is Mike and Susie;
West is where I love,
West is refugees' home.​


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

για τους φλεγόμενους, στο 1:30
Ooh, see the fire is sweeping
Our very street today
Burns like a red coal carpet
Mad bull lost its way​


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Άλλος ένας ρόκερ, υποτιμημένος γιατί ήταν αυθεντικός κι έκανε μόνο αυτό που αγαπούσε, μας άφησε χρόνους. 
Ο Willy a.k.a. Mink DeVille.












He was a star in Europe but unheralded in his native United States. Wrote critic Thom Juric, "In Europe, however, DeVille was, and will rightfully remain, a legend for his massive talent as a songwriter, as a vocal stylist (his growls and croon are instantly recognizable and his phrasing is unlike anyone else’s in the history of rock), as a street poet who was equal parts Dion DiMucci and Jacques Brel, and as an entertainer who could captivate an audience from beginning to end. His catalog is more diverse than virtually any other modern performer. The genre span of the songs he’s written is staggering. From early rock and rhythm and blues styles, to Delta-styled blues, from Cajun music to New Orleans second line, from Latin-tinged folk to punky salseros, to elegant orchestral ballads—few people could write a love song like DeVille. He was the embodiment of rock and roll’s romance, its theater, its style, its drama, camp, and danger."[5]
Ειρωνεία: γλίτωσε από τον εικοσαετή εθισμό του στην ηρωίνη και πήγε τελικά από καρκίνο στο πάγκρεας...​


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Μια ανατολίτικη διάθεση με κυρίεψε απόψε (φταίνε και τα Λιβανέζικα σιροπιαστά που μου έφεραν από τη Βηρυττό) και να σου ένας κοσμοπολίτης Τούρκος, ο Mercan Dede


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2009)

Lightning Head vs Kocani Orkestar 




άφωνος ​


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2009)

Ευχαριστώ κι εγώ, Αμβρόσιε! 
Μάς έστειλες κι έχω μια αδυναμία στη Lila Downs...:)

Αλλάζω κλίμα, με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα, με το _Mannish Boy_, σε απόσπασμα από τα καλύτερα μουσικά ντοκιμαντέρ που γυρίστηκαν ποτέ, το _Last Waltz _του Μάρτιν Σκορτσέζε, σ' ένα τζαμ των Band με τον Muddy Waters και τον Paul Butterfield στη φυσαρμόνικα. Thrilled!


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

on a ball and chain


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

chain, part 2​


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

back on the chain gang


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

tsioutsiou said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dn2VH8e9TY&NR=1


 
Ευχαριστώ, tsioutsiou, για το σημερινό soundtrack, παίζει ήδη το βινύλιο!:)

Και για πρωινό, προτείνω φρέσκα φρούτα!​


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Όχι τέτοια φρούτα, αυτά είναι επικίνδυνα!




 
Ξέρω, δεν είναι μουσικό, αλλά υπάρχει καλύτερη μουσική από το πρωινό γέλιο;​


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2009)

Σίγουρα δεν είναι από τα καλύτερα, αλλά με αφορμή εκείνο, ας ακούσουμε και πώς είναι το σουηδικό χιπ-χοπ των T-Röd:


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2009)

Και η γερμανική διασκευή τού αποπάνω, επειδή "at the end of the rifle we are the same" και για όσους θεωρούν τα γερμανικά σκληρή, κακόηχη γλώσσα (και ευχαριστώ, tsioutsiou):




Weit in der champagne im mittsommergrün
Dort wo zwischen grabkreuzen mohnblumen blüh'n,
Da flüstern die gräser und wiegen sich leicht
Im wind, der sanft über das gräberfeld streicht.
Auf deinem kreuz finde ich toter soldat,
Deinen namen nicht, nur ziffern und jemand hat
Die zahl neunzehnhundertundsechzehn gemalt,
Und du warst nicht einmal neunzehn jahre alt.

Ja, auch dich haben sie schon genauso belogen
So wie sie es mit uns heute immer noch tun,
Und du hast ihnen alles gegeben:
Deine kraft, deine jugend, dein leben.

Hat du, toter soldat, mal ein mädchen geliebt?
Sicher nicht, denn nur dort, wo es frieden gibt,
Können zärtlichkeit und vertrauen gedei'n,
Warst soldat, um zu sterben, nicht um jung zu sein.
Vielleicht dachtest du dir, ich falle schon bald,
Nehme mir mein vergnügen, wie es kommt, mit gewalt.
Dazu warst du entschlossen, hast dich aber dann
Vor dir selber geschämt und es doch nie getan.

Soldat, gingst du gläubig und gern in des tod?
Oder hast zu verzweifelt, verbittert, verroht,
Deinen wirklichen feind nicht erkannt bis zum schluß?
Ich hoffe, es traf dich ein sauberer schuß?
Oder hat ein geschoß dir die glieder zerfetzt,
Hast du nach deiner mutter geschrien bis zuletzt,
Bist du auf deinen beinstümpfen weitergerannt,
Und dein grab, birgt es mehr als ein bein, eine hand?

Es blieb nur das kreuz als die einzige spur
Von deinem leben, doch hör' meinen schwur,
Für den frieden zu kämpfen und wachsam zu sein:
Fällt die menschheit noch einmal auf lügen herein,
Dann kann es gescheh'n, daß bald niemand mehr lebt,
Niemand, der die milliarden von toten begräbt.
Doch finden sich mehr und mehr menschen bereit,
Diesen krieg zu verhindern, es ist an der zeit.


----------



## daeman (Sep 5, 2009)

Από εκείνο το νήμα και τη συζήτηση για το _hey ho (_ή _heigh-ho),_ θυμήθηκα τους Ramones, τους forefathers του punk, με τον μακαρίτη τον Τζόι (που κάποτε είχα την τύχη να γνωρίσω από κοντά, αλλά και την ατυχία να τον πετύχω σε μια κατάσταση που το μόνο που μπορούσε να αρθρώσει ήταν "Πιάσε μια μπίρα, φίλε!")


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Το βίντεο είναι giatabaza, αλλά ακούστε τον εξαιρετικό ρυθμό τού Παναγιώτη (Τσίκο) και την ηπειρώτικη μελωδία σε electronica. Δυστυχώς, λείπει η πολυφωνική εισαγωγή. 
Από το δεύτερο CD των Παλίρροια:​



Και μια πληροφορία:
*Palyrria*
9/27/2009 8:00 PM at Earthdance Festival Athens 2009
Batis beach, P. Faliro, Athens, free entrance


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Ωχ, tsioutsiou, μεγάλο κεφάλαιο άνοιξες (με τον θειό μου τον... Φραγκίσκο Ζαπατάκη , το όνομά του κατάλοιπο της ενετοκρατίας στην Κρήτη). 
Δεν θ' αρχίσω να ποστάρω δείγματα της εκκεντρικής μουσικής μεγαλοφυΐας Του, γιατί δεν θα 'χω τελειωμό. Ήταν και παραγωγικότατος... 
Προς το παρόν, μόνο αυτό εδώ, μια από τις λίγες διασκευές του σε συνθέσεις άλλων, συνειρμικά από το stake:


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2009)

Το οποίο, βέβαια, μου θύμισε το πρωτότυπο, τούτο εδώ το νότιο. 
Απολίθωμα πια, αλλά ο Dickey Betts κεντάει στην κιθάρα, σ' ένα από τα καλύτερα live LP που κυκλοφόρησαν εκείνη την εποχή, και τότε κυκλοφορούσαν σωρηδόν. Κρίμα που δεν το βρήκα σε καλύτερη ποιότητα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Και για να κλείσει αυτό το trip down Memory Lane, το ευχάριστο _Jessica_ των ίδιων,
το δεύτερο κομμάτι που έμαθα να παίζω, αντιγράφοντάς το νότα-νότα, σκυμμένος ώρες ατελείωτες με τ' ακουστικά στ' αυτιά πάνω στην ηλεκτρική που έχω ακόμα -- πανομοιότυπη με τούτη την Gibson του Dickey Betts στο βίντεο, αλλά απομίμηση που είχε βγάλει η Ibanez, κι αυτή μεταχειρισμένη. Πού λεφτά για Gibson τότε;! -- για να μπω στο μάτι των άλλων επίδοξων Clapton της εποχής, που με είχαν πρήξει με τα σόλα του Sweet Home Alabama των αγροίκων, χοντροκομμένων Lynyrd Skynyrd. 
Το βίντεο δεν λέει τίποτα, βέβαια, αλλά το θεωρώ ακόμη πολύ όμορφο, χαρούμενο, "ανεβαστικό" κομμάτι, για ταξίδι με αυτοκίνητο κατά προτίμηση.


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2009)

Tom Waits - _On the_ _Nickel_​


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2009)

μη με συνερίζεστε, οι περιπλανήσεις μου στη Λεξιλογία μού θυμίζουν πάρα πολλά κομμάτια, όπως εκείνο το νήμα μού θύμισε αυτό εδώ:


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2009)

*προσοχή, spoiler!*

και από εκεί, θυμήθηκα αυτήν εδώ την εκτέλεση του Ζορμπά από τους John Murphy & David Hughes, από το Lock, Stock & Two Smoking Barrels:




όπου, όπως διαβάζω στα trivia του IMDb: The word "fuck" is used 125 times. Με διάρκεια 107 λεπτά, πάνω από μία φορά το λεπτό.


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

801 posts
801 Live


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2009)

Από εκεί, εδώ​


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

Επειδή το chain gang είναι ακόμα ενεργό, ορίστε άλλα τρία σχετικά


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2009)

και βέβαια, αυτή η εκτέλεση, η πρώτη του Work Song που άκουσα (και για μένα η καλύτερη, ακόμα· και το βινύλιο αυτό ένα από τα καμάρια μου) από το εκπληκτικό LP East-West 



των Paul Butterfield's Blues Band, όπου οι Paul Butterfield, Mike Bloomfield, Elvin Bishop και Mark Naftalin δίνουν ρέστα:


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2009)

Όταν ο Πιτ ήταν φευγάτος ανεμόμυλος και ο Οξ με τον Moon το καλύτερο rhythm section, ever.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

Μ' εκείνο το stage, μ' έπιασε ένα Stage Fright ;):




Όχι εντελώς άσχετο, αφού κι αυτό αναφέρεται στις ελπίδες και τα όνειρα ενός νέου:
Now deep in the heart of a lonely kid
Who suffered so much for what he did,
They gave this ploughboy his fortune and fame,
Since that day he ain't been the same.

See the man with the stage fright
Just standin' up there to give it all his might.
And he got caught in the spotlight,
But when we get to the end
He wants to start all over again.

I've got fire water right on my breath
And the doctor warned me I might catch a death.
Said, "You can make it in your disguise,
Just never show the fear that's in your eyes."

See the man with the stage fright,
Just standin' up there to give it all his might.
He got caught in the spotlight,
But when we get to the end
He wants to start all over again.

Now if he says that he's afraid,
Take him at his word.
And for the price that the poor boy has paid,
He gets to sing just like a bird, oh, ooh ooh ooh.

Your brow is sweatin' and your mouth gets dry,
Fancy people go driftin' by.
The moment of truth is right at hand,
Just one more nightmare you can stand.

See the man with the stage fright
Just standin' up there to give it all his might.
And he got caught in the spotlight,
But when we get to the end
He wants to start all over again, hmm hmm,

You wanna try it once again, hmm hmm,
Please don't make him stop, hmm hmm,
Let him take it from the top, hmm hmm,
Let him start all over again.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2009)

the original Substitute:​



and 2 of its substitutes​


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Μέρες που είναι, και με όλη αυτή την πλύση εγκεφάλου, θυμήθηκα αυτό το παλιό A Apolitical Blues (έτσι είναι ο σωστός τίλος, άσχετα τι γράφει στο youtube) από τον δίσκο Sailin' Shoes (1972) του Μικρού Άθλου:




Well my telephone was ringing 
And they told me it was Chairman Mao 
Well my telephone was ringing 
And they told me it was Chairman Mao 
You can tell him anything 
'Cause I just don't wanna talk to him now 

I've got the apolitical blues 
And that's the meanest blues of all 
Apolitical blues 
And that's the meanest blues of all 
I don't care if it's John Wayne 
I just don't wanna take no calls
no calls


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Κι επειδή οι περισσότεροι θέλουν να μας επικοινωνήσουν κάτι, με τα χωρίς νόημα, ξύλινα και στρεβλά ελληνικά τους, απαντώ κι εγώ με μια λεξιπλασία του Καπετάν Βοϊδόκαρδου (στον δικό του κόσμο Captain Beefheart, στον δικό μας Don Van Vliet), το πρώτο κομμάτι του δίσκου The Spotlight Kid (1972):

*



*If you keep beatin' around the bush
You'll lose your push

Οι στίχοι, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2009)

Επίσης αφιερωμένο στους πολιτικάντηδες (την πλειονότητα των πολιτευόμενων· πολιτικοί, λίγοι μας απόμειναν), και για να συμπληρωθεί αυτή η τριάδα, πάλι ο Κάπτεν Μπίφχαρτ στο Willie the Pimp, το μόνο κομμάτι με φωνητικά από το ανεπανάληπτο, κλασικό πια Hot Rats του Φρανκ Ζάπα (χωρίς βίντεο, αλλά είναι η αυθεντική εκτέλεση που περιλαμβάνεται στον δίσκο):




I'm a little pimp with my hair gassed back
Pair a khaki pants with my shoe shined black​

Got a little lady... walk the street
Tellin' all the boys that she cain't be beat​ 
Twenny dollah bill (I can set you straight)
Meet me onna corner boy 'n don't be late​ 
Man in a suit with a bow-tie neck
Wanna buy a grunt with a third party check​ 
Standin' onna porch of the Lido Hotel
Floozies in the lobby love the way I sell:
HOT MEAT
HOT RATS
HOT CATS
HOT RITZ
HOT ROOTS
HOT SOOTS​ 
HOT MEAT
HOT RATS
HOT CATS
HOT ZITZ
HOT ROOTS
HOT SOOTS​​


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2009)

Όπως το περίμενα, δεν βρήκα γιουτουμπάκι για το _Ballad of Guy Fawkes,_ που μου θύμισε ο Νίκελ εκεί, αλλά το κομμάτι βρίσκεται εδώ: http://www.archive.org/details/cp2006-09-04.gor.sbd.flac16
και το εξώφυλλο του δίσκου No Free Lunch των Green On Red:


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2009)

Για το free lunch εδώ, όμως, βρήκα γιουτουμπάκι, το ομώνυμο κομμάτι του αποπάνω δίσκου:




Και ξέχασα πριν να αναφέρω τον "δικό μας" Χρήστο Κακαβά, πληκτρολόγο ;) των Green On Red, μεταξύ άλλων.


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2009)

Επειδή ήταν η παρέα μου σ' ένα πρόσφατο ταξίδι
όπως λέει ο Μπερν: this is a very old _pop_ song...








Περισσότερα, εδώ: http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=David+Byrne+Live+at+Union+Chapel&search_type=&aq=f
Κι ευχαριστώ για τα ακούσματα, παλιά και νέα. :)
Μια βδομάδα χωρίς γιουτουμπάκι, εγώ; Μπαα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2009)

...
Poem without words - Anne Clark






Γράφει κάποιος εκεί:
Esto es﻿ música. Existen otros muchos ruidos que pueden ser confundidos con música (no voy a mencionar ningún estilo o grupo alguno) pero nunca sonarán con esta belleza, sencillez y espiritualidad.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα της Ανν Κλαρκ, εντελώς διαφορετικό.
Club mix του _Sleeper in Metropolis_, για τον Ζάζουλα, βεβαίως.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2009)

...
Μια και πιάσαμε τα ποιήματα (με ή χωρίς λόγια), ορίστε και το πιο συγκινητικό νανούρισμα που έχω ακούσει ποτέ, ένα κομμάτι που πάντα με κάνει να δακρύζω (ακόμη και πριν γίνω πατέρας, αλλά από τότε το νιώθω προσωπικά), από τον δίσκο And Close As This του αγίου Πέτρου Χάμιλ (ναι, άγιος· την πρώτη φορά που τον είδα, το 1986 στο τότε Club 22, συνειδητοποίησα τι σημαίνει spiritual experience):






Sleep now, another day in your young lives is done, 
go to sleep now; tomorrow brave new worlds will surely come, 
go to sleep; you're such a wonder, such a mystery to me. 
Somewhere your future friends are lying as you are 
and your lovers right now are only crying babes in arms 
oh, the world turns under our feet, our lives are passing by 
in our sleep. 
So soon you'll be gone to that wide world 
the tunes of adulthood calling little girls. 

Remember, whatever else in life you find to doubt, 
do remember, although you hear him mostly in a shout, 
your father loves you 
as though he never knew the meaning of the words until just now. 

So soon you'll be gone to that wide world 
one tune of childhood I sing my little girls.... 

Sleep now, one day I'll tell you how my life has been. 
Oh, so strange to think your eyes will fall on things that mine have never seen, 
these eyes that gently flicker in some lost childhood dream. 
Sleep now, safe and warm in the haven of your bed, 
go to sleep now.... although you won't remember what I've said, 
your father loves you 
as though he never knew the meaning of the words until just now, 
as though he never knew the meaning of the words.


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2009)

_Albatross_ - Peter Green + Fleetwood Mac




It has been suggested that the piece is associated with the metaphorical use of the word albatross to mean a wearisome burden. The use of the word "Albatross" to mean an encumbrance around somebody's neck is an allusion to Coleridge's poem "The Rime of the Ancient Mariner" (1798). It is unclear whether Fleetwood Mac intended the title to reference this meaning or if it refers to the bird; but the title of the UK compilation album it appears on, _The Pious Bird of Good Omen_, alludes to and quotes from the Coleridge poem.
_Ah ! well a-day ! what evil looks_
_Had I from old and young !_
_Instead of the cross, the Albatross_
_About my neck was hung._

Και βέβαια, η άλλη πλευρά του δίσκου, το φλίπσαϊντ ελληνιστί με τον Danny Kirwan:


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2009)

*Γκλόριους (Σέβεντις του) Έιτιζ, 2*
*



*και ρίξε μια ματιά στα συνημμένα... :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2009)

Μια μικρή παρένθεση, από την πάσα της SBE εκεί: Και φυσικά είναι της εποχής που ήξεραν στα συγκροτήματα να παίζουν κιθάρα...​a guitar blast from the deeper past​


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2009)

Υποτιτλίζοντας πρόγραμμα ασκήσεων γιόγκα και διαλογισμού, θυμήθηκα τα κατορθώματα του Μαχαρίσι:


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2009)

*Γκλόριους Έιτιζ, 9*
Ζαζ, σε παρακαλώ, η ευγένεια υπαγορεύει το εξής: Συγγνώμη, παρανόισα*... ;)




*ναι, για νιοστή φορά, παρανόισα (εγώ, όχι ο Ζαζ)


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

...
Πού το θυμήθηκα; Δεν ξέρω. Αλλά το θεωρώ ακόμη αξεπέραστο, έστω και μόνο για την κιθάρα του Σπάθα. 
Σε δύο εκτελέσεις, πρώτα από το βινύλιο των Socrates _Waiting for Something__,_ με εικόνες από βουνά σ' όλο τον κόσμο:






και μια πιο ονειρική, από το _Phos,_ όπου έχει βάλει το χεράκι του και ο Βαγγέλης/Vangelis, με εικόνες από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου βουνά σ' όλο τον κόσμο, τα Λευκά:


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

Κι ένα όμορφο πάντρεμα κλαρίνου, τάμπλας και τζαζιάς, Πετρολούκας Χαλκιάς, Trilok Gurtu, Τάκης Μπαρμπέρης:


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2009)

Tabla Beat Science 
(Zakir Hussain, Trilok Gurtu, Talvin Singh, Bill Laswell, Ustad Sultan Khan, Karsh Kale, DJ Disk)​



Μαύρος Λωτός, από τον Bill Laswell, με αποσπάσματα από τον Ήρωα​


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

1.000ή μου ανάρτηση εδώ, ένα κομμάτι που όποτε το ακούω μου μυρίζει καλοκαίρι, για να σας φτιάξω λίγο τη διάθεση, τώρα που μας αποχαιρετάει και το μικρό καλοκαιράκι:




και, σε εντελώς διαφορετικό κλίμα, ένα ποίημα με ταιριαστό τίτλο:


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Και μια που είπα καλοκαίρι:




 
That summer feeling (3X)

When there's things to do not because you gotta
When you run for love not because you oughta
When you trust your friends with no reason notta
The joy I've named shall not be tamed

And that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

When the cool of the pond makes you drop down on it
When the smell of the lawn makes you flop down on it
When the teenage car gets the cop down on it
That time is here for one more year

And that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

If you've forgotten what I'm naming
You're gonna long to reclaim it one day
Because that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life
And if you wait until your older
A sad resentment will smolder one day
And then that summer feeling is gonna haunt you
And that summer feeling's gonna taunt you
And then that summer feeling is gonna hurt you one day in your life

When even fourth grade starts looking good
Which you hated
And first grade's looking good too
Overrated
And you boys long for some little girl that you dated
Do you long for her or for the way you were?
That summer feeling is gonna haunt you the rest of your life

When the Oldsmobile has got the top down on it
When the catamaran has got the drop down on it
When the flat of the land has got the crop down on it
Some things look good before and some things never were
But that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

Well when your friends are in town and they got time for you
When you and them are hanging around and they don't ignore you
When you say what you will
And they still adore you
If thats not appealing, its that summer feeling
That summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

Its gonna haunt you
Its gonna taunt you
You're gonna want this feeling inside one more time
Its gonna haunt you
Its gonna taunt you
You're gonna want this feeling inside one more time

When you're hangin around the park with the water fountain
And there's the little girl with the dirty ankles
But she's on the swings where all the dust is kickin up
And you remember the ankle locket
And the way she flirted with you
For all this time how come?
Well that summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life

You'll throw away everything for it (2X)

When the playground that just was all dirt comes hauntin
And that little girl that called you a flirt
Memory comes tauntin
You pick these things apart they're not that appealin
You put them together and you'll get a certain feeling
That summer feeling is gonna haunt you one day in your life


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

αξεπέραστη​


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2009)

Και κάτι πιο γρήγορο, για όσους ταξιδεύουν σε δρόμους ανοιχτούς:


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2009)

ορίστε και λίγο dnb *Ι* συνδέστε το σαμπγούφερ
Dillinja, από το Μπρίξτον
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LbrXtyAThk
και πιο ήρεμα
Roni Size, από το Μπρίστολ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M8fsDz0DSyw​


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2009)

Επειδή ο Κωστής είναι φίλος, οι ζωντανές του εμφανίσεις με τους Ιλεγκάλ είναι γεμάτες ενέργεια και κατά κανόνα ξεσηκώνουν τον κόσμο σ' ένα ξέφρενο γλέντι και περιμένω πώς και πώς να τους δω απόψε, ορίστε ένα μικρό αφιέρωμα:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F3wPutYE0mQ&NR=1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0fjiVcl35oM
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IwaFDHLnin8


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2009)

somnambulist said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EZrue5n81CY


 
Ευχαριστώ, somnambulist, γιατί μου θύμισες εκείνο το βινύλιο* και γιατί χτες βράδυ διάβασα αυτά τα τρία εδώ και χάρηκα το ταξίδι.
Πάλι η φωνή της Δώρας Αντωνιάδη με εικονογράφηση του Martin Ramirez​



 
*Όταν κυκλοφόρησε ο δίσκος, εκτός από το _Psycho Killer,_ το άλλο σουξέ του ήταν το Bye Bye, Babe.


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2009)

από εκεί​



έχει καναδυό ορθογραφικά, αλλά δεν πειράζει, άσε που δεν διορθώνονται...​


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2009)




----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Από εκείνο το νήμα,


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Και μετά το κακέκτυπο (συγγνώμη, Κρύσταλ :), αλλά τον Μπόι Τζορτζ δεν τον είχα ποτέ σε υπόληψη σαν μουσικό), το πρωτότυπο του Χαμαιλέοντα:


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Με τη φωνή του Διακογιάννη (ή του Φουντουκίδη ή του Κοντοβαζαινίτη , αν προτιμάτε):
Ο Μαρίνος, η ελπιδοφόρα μεταγραφή από την Παρί Σεν Ζερμέν, προωθείται στον κενό χώρο, εκμεταλλεύεται την πάσα του Νίκελ, ντριμπλάρει τη μισή άμυνα και σκοράρει μ' ένα εντυπωσιακό σουτ από τα 25 μέτρα! Γκόοοολ!
[...]
Μετά την αλλαγή του Μαρίνου στο δεύτερο ημίχρονο, ο daeman, που ήρθε από μια άσημη αγγλική ερασιτεχνική ομάδα στην αρχή της σεζόν, ο "νεροκουβαλητής" της ομάδας που έκανε δυνατό ξεκίνημα, αλλά τώρα τελευταία δεν βρίσκεται σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση, προσπαθεί σε δυο παρόμοιες φάσεις να σκοράρει, και τα καταφέρνει, κανένα όμως από τα δύο γκολ που πετυχαίνει δεν είναι τόσο θεαματικό όσο το γκολ του Μαρίνου στο πρώτο ημίχρονο...





 




O Χαμαιλέοντας εδώ έχει γίνει πια ο Thin White Duke.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Ε, μια που είπαμε για Άμστερνταμ, ορίστε και οι Ολλανδοί Nits με το πιο γνωστό διεθνώς κομμάτι τους:


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

> Ο Μαρίνος, η ελπιδοφόρα μεταγραφή από την Παρί Σεν Ζερμέν, προωθείται στον κενό χώρο, εκμεταλλεύεται την πάσα του Νίκελ, ντριμπλάρει τη μισή άμυνα και σκοράρει μ' ένα εντυπωσιακό σουτ από τα 25 μέτρα! Γκόοοολ!
> [...]


Μα ναι, πώς διάολο τα κατάφερα και απάντησα σε λάθος νήμα;! Τώρα ντρίπλα ήταν αυτό ή αυτογκόλ, δεν ξέρω...


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Μα ναι, πώς διάολο τα κατάφερα και απάντησα σε λάθος νήμα;! Τώρα ντρίπλα ήταν αυτό ή αυτογκόλ, δεν ξέρω...


 
Γκολ και μάλιστα εντυπωσιακό, μακρινό σουτ που άφησε τον τερματοφύλακα σύξυλο, τους υπόλοιπους παίκτες άναυδους και τον προπονητή σόλωνος*. Άσε που ήταν Μπρελ, κι αυτό από μόνο του αρκεί. Και μου έδωσε την ευκαιρία να κάνω την περιγραφή του αγώνα...;)
* Όπως στο γνωστό ανέκδοτο:
-Δεσποινίς μου, μένω άναυδος!
-Κι εγώ Σόλωνος.


----------



## Marinos (Nov 5, 2009)

Εγώ το ήξερα "Κάνιγγος".


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Marinos said:


> Εγώ το ήξερα "Κάνιγγος".


 
Αν σκεφτούμε πως η Σόλωνος στην αρχή είναι Κολωνάκι, μπορούμε λες να αποδώσουμε τις παραλλαγές σε ταξικές διαφορές; 
Παρέμβαση αυτόκλητου τοποτυρητή: Δεν πάμε να τα πούμε αλλού, όμως, γιατί αυτό το νήμα είναι για μουσικά γιουτουμπάκια; Σωστός ο παίχτης.

Αλλάζω εντελώς κλίμα! 

Ψάχνοντας για το _Γιούπι-γιάγια_, βρήκα τυχαία αυτό 




Αναγνωρίζετε τον μπασίστα; Αν όχι, διαβάστε την πέμπτη παράγραφο εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2009)

Πάσα από το νήμα http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=4837


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2009)

Δεν είναι από τα καλύτερα, αλλά το βάζω εδώ, με αφορμή αυτό κι εκείνο. 
_Another Brick In The Wall,_ από τους Vitamin String Quartet και τη Vitamin Records:


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2009)

Bauhaus: _Dark Entries_




Bauhaus: _The passion of Lovers_




Bauhaus: _Ziggy Stardust_


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Γεια σου, Ρογήρε!  Αντιστέκομαί σου...





Hollow hills - Bauhaus


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2009)

Μια μικρή παρένθεση, λόγω νυχτερινού πατινάζ:


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2009)

, somnambulist!


----------



## daeman (Nov 15, 2009)

Με το βλέμμα καρφωμένο εκεί: 
_Το Τρένο _- Τρύπες​


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2009)

_Bobby Brown_ - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2009)

Κι άλλο ένα... :)
Sweet Movie (1974), Boat entrance​


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2009)

Nick Cave & The Bad Seeds - _Mercy Seat_​


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Καλημέρα!

I don't know what's going on 
I've been away for far too long...

Άλλο ένα Time των Rolling Stones, το _Out Of Time_, από τους ίδιους σε μια σπάνια εκτέλεση από το 45άρι του 1975:




και η κλασική από το Aftermath του 1966:


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Και δυο διασκευές:
_Out of Time_ - Ramones​



και _Bejbe, ti nisi tu_ από τους Σέρβους Električni Orgazam, που άνοιξαν τη συναυλία των Στόουνς στο Βελιγράδι το 2007 (και δεν είχα ιδέα ότι ξαναφτιάχτηκαν· είχα 20 χρόνια να τους ακούσω ) :




 
Crystal, μην ανησυχείς, ωραία η αντίστιξη!


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Κι εδώ Keith and Ronnie keeping time and barely keeping up with Buddy Guy. 
Η σκηνή μου θυμίζει τον λύκο που μαθαίνει τα λυκόπουλα κυνήγι, ενθαρρύνοντάς τα με συγκατάβαση:
_Next Time You See Me_ - Buddy Guy, Keith Richards, Ronnie Wood​


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Για τον Κόμη, από τον ίδιο δίσκο, λίγο παρακάτω ;):
_I'm Free_ - The Who


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Και για τον Στάθη, από την καλύτερη εποχή των Στόουνς:
_The Last Time_ - Rolling Stones


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Για τον Κόμη, από τον ίδιο δίσκο, λίγο παρακάτω ;):



Λίγο παρακάτω πού; Στον αρχικό δίσκο; Στο σάουντρακ της ταινίας; Στην ταινία; Στο live από το Isle of Wight που ανάρτησα παραπάνω; (Πλάκα κάνω, ε; )


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Count Baltar said:


> Λίγο παρακάτω πού; Στον αρχικό δίσκο; Στο σάουντρακ της ταινίας; Στην ταινία; Στο live από το Isle of Wight που ανάρτησα παραπάνω; (Πλάκα κάνω, ε; )


 
Έχεις δίκιο, όμως. Τόσες φορές που έχει κυκλοφορήσει το Pinball Wizard και με τόσες διαφορετικές εκδόσεις του Tommy, μάλλον θα μπερδεύεται και ο ίδιος ο Τάουνσεντ. 
Είναι από τα αγαπημένα μου κλασικά του ροκ, στην εκτέλεση που ανάρτησες. Και όταν πρωτοείδα την ταινία (αρχές δεκαετίας του '80, σε μια άθλια κόπια, σε προβολή από αυτές που οργάνωναν τότε οι γυμνασιακές τάξεις σε συνοικιακά σινεμά για να μαζέψουν χρήμα για την πενταήμερη), ο Έλτον Τζον μού φάνηκε σαν τη μύγα μες στο γάλα, ανάμεσα στους Χου (μουσικά, γιατί με την αισθητική της ταινίας ταίριαζε μια χαρά):


----------



## Count Baltar (Nov 24, 2009)

daeman said:


> Έ
> ΕΚαι όταν πρωτοείδα την ταινία (αρχές δεκαετίας του '80, σε μια άθλια κόπια, σε προβολή από αυτές που οργάνωναν τότε οι γυμνασιακές τάξεις σε συνοικιακά σινεμά για να μαζέψουν χρήμα για την πενταήμερη),


Έτσι είδα και το Τόμι, και το The Kids Are Allright (εδώ βρομούσε και υπόνομος σε όλη τη διάρκεια της προβολής, αλλά ο φαν εκεί!) και την Quadrophenia. Και τώρα θεώρησα ότι χρωστούσα στον εαυτό μου να πάρω τα ντιβιντί κανονικά, κυριλέ, του εμπορίου, αγοραστά. Με εξώφυλλα και μπούκλετ και έξτρας και όλα τα συμπράγκαλα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Και το Γούντστοκ και το Μοντερέι (μέχρι τη μέση, γιατί η κόπια ήταν μισερή) και το Τελευταίο Βαλς και... και...

Υποκλίνομαι, Κύριε Κόμη, και με τιμά το γεγονός ότι, όπως φαίνεται, είμαστε παλιοσειρές. :)
Και ναι, τα χρωστάμε στον εαυτό μας κάτι τέτοια, μόνο που στην εξόφληση χρεών πολλές φορές έχει προτεραιότητα η... Μιχαλού , οπότε για μερικά από αυτά περιορίζομαι στα παλιά, αθάνατα βινύλια. Διοργανώνετε προβολές για αμετανόητους ρόκερς, μήπως;
Και ζητώ συγγνώμη για τον ενικό στο προηγούμενο μήνυμα εδώ, παρασύρθηκα...


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2009)

Και πάλι Електрични оргазам, με το πρώτο κομμάτι που άκουσα απ' αυτούς, από τον δίσκο Distorzija (και ποιος δεν το έχει παίξει αυτό το τραγούδι;!):

_Lui, Lui_ - Electricni Orgazam​


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Και σε εντελώς άλλο κλίμα (εισαγωγή με την υπέροχη προφορά του Craig Ferguson):
_She Caught the Katy*_ - Taj Mahal, Bonnie Raitt




*Μόνο που αυτό το Katy δεν αναφέρεται στην Katy, αλλά στην Κ-Τ.​


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2009)

Επειδή τις προάλλες συζητήσαμε το Sugar Plum (Fairy), ορίστε δυο αναφορές από δυο κορυφαίους:

_Walk On The Wild Side_ - Lou Reed​



Sugar Plum Fairy came and hit the streets
Lookin' for soul food and a place to eat
Went to the Apollo, 
You should've seen 'em go go go...

_Dinah-Moe Hum_ - Frank Zappa​



I whipped off her bloomers and stiffened my thumb
And applied rotation on her sugar plum...

Και παρακάτω στο 3':35", το άσχετο με τo sugar plum, αλλά κομματάκι επίκαιρο:
Kiss my aura... Dora...


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2009)

Είχε δίκιο ένας άλλος κορυφαίος, που δεν πρόκαμε: _Music is your only friend, until the end..._

_When The Music's Over - _The Doors​


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2009)

Επειδή κάποιοι άγιοι με ξενύχτησαν σήμερα, καλημερίζω! 

_When The Saints Go Marching In _- Louis Armstrong


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2009)

Από εκεί, θυμήθηκα τους Guadalcanal Diary, (αν βρείτε το Jamboree ;), ακούστε το!) αλλά στο συσιφόνι βρήκα μόνο αυτό:

_Watusi Rodeo_ - Guadalcanal Diary​


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2009)

Κι επειδή το ανέφερε η Αυρηλία παραπάνω, ορίστε άλλες τρεις εκτελέσεις του ύμνου των γυμνασιακών μας χρόνων*. 

_(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction_​ 
Otis Redding​



 
Aretha Franklin​



 
Devo​



 
*Btw: Σατισφάξιον λεγόταν το καφεμπαρστέκι δίπλα στο γυμνάσιο, όπου περνούσαμε τις ωριαίες μας κοπάνες (συνήθως τις ώρες που είχαμε θρησκευτικά, γυμναστική κλπ.)
Γιαουρτοποιημένο: Δεν αντέχω, θα τη σφάξω...


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Σίξτις πάλι, από του Νίκελ τα λόγια εκεί, ξανάκουσα την Joni Mitchell στα καλύτερά της:

_Big Υellow Τaxi_ - Joni Mitchell​


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Άλλη μια όμορφη μπαλάντα, που θυμήθηκα με αφορμή αυτό:

_Bury Me Deep In Love_ - The Triffids


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Αυστραλοί πάλι, οι Go-Betweens, με το _Streets Οf Υour Τown_ από το 16 Lovers Lane:


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Μια που τον ανέφερε ο Κώστας, άλλο ένα του Mick Softley, από τον δίσκο του Songs for Swingin' Survivors, τραγουδισμένο από τον φίλο του τον Donovan, όμως:

_The War Drags On_ - Donovan


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2009)

Μια παρένθεση και μόνο, μέσα στο δικό σου δρόμο· μα τι λέω; στις μπαλάντες, γιατί ο Κώστας ανακάλυψε μια πολύ ενδιαφέρουσα σελίδα και μου θύμισε αυτό (μπόνους το _Love Me Two Times_):

_The Wasp & Love Me Two Times_ - The Doors​


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Καλημέρα.
Και η άλλη μεγάλη επιτυχία των Zombies, σε δύο εκτελέσεις με διαφορά εικοσαετίας:

_She's Not There_ - The Zombies​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-sjn99YTh4U
_She's Not There_ - Santana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBo3pbKUbfc​


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Η Μπιγιονσέ έχει φωνή, για την κυρία Γκάγκα(ρου;;)) δεν ξέρω...
Εδώ στο _I'd Rather Go Blind_ της Etta James από την ταινία Cadillac Records (πολύ καλύτερο το soundtrack από την ίδια την ταινία):

_I'd Rather Go Blind_ - Beyonce Knowles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WIf04F04Bs​ 
Από την ίδια ταινία, ο θηριώδης Eamonn Walker ως Howling Wolf:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XZCWzg__zeo

Όλη η ταινία και σχεδόν όλο το soundtrack υπάρχουν στο youtube.​


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2009)

Και βέβαια, δεν μπορώ να μην προσθέσω τον μέγα Howlin' Wolf, μαζί με τον Willie Dixon, στο πρωτότυπο:

_Smokestack Lightning_ - Howlin' Wolf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwXcCC0J8Ek​ 
και την εκτέλεση του Eamonn Walker από την ταινία, πλήρη, χωρίς περικοπές, αλλά και χωρίς βίντεο:​ 
_Smokestack Lightning_ - Eamonn Walker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r2ICD1SYxu8​


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Καλό μήνα!
Από εκεί, εδώ στο 1':07":

_Get Ready_ - The Temptations




 
ή πιο καθαρά εδώ στο 0':57":​


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2009)

Ένας κορυφαίος, λίγο πριν κατρακυλήσει. Και το τελευταίο δίλεπτο, ένα visceral drum n bass από τους Τζον ΜακΒί και Μικ Φλίτγουντ (John McVie, Mick Fleetwood :

_The Green Manalishi_ - Fleetwood Mac with Peter Green


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

Γεια σου, Κώστα! Τούτος εδώ o γιουτουμπάς που 'φτιαξε αυτό το βιντεάκι (το οποίο κατά σατανική σύμπτωση άκουγα πριν ποστάρω το Μαναλίσι  δεν το πέτυχε σαν τον αποπάνω (αν και γενικά δεν διαφωνώ με το γούστο του , αλλά ο Πίτερ Γκριν δίνει ρέστα. Όπως λέει κι ένας σχολιαστής εκεί:
If ever a guitarist knew when *not* to play, it was Pete Green. Often, less is more and he only plays relevant﻿ and beautiul phrases. Sings like he was born to it. 
_I Need Your Love So Bad_ - Peter Green​


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

_after hours_
_My Babe_ - Little Walter​


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

_Hoodoo Man Blues_ - Junior Wells ​


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

_...
The Thrill Is Gone_ - B.B. King & Tracy Chapman


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

ΚΑΠΗ ναι, αλλά...
_Hootin' the Blues_ - Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee with Pete Seeger​


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2009)

Και για πρωινό ξεκίνημα:​_Armonica Blues_ - LADY BLUES​


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

Ήσυχα; 
_Pretty Fly (For A White Guy)_ - The Offspring​


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_Basket Case_ - Green Day


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_Hippy Hippy Shake -_ Big Soul


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_She's Gone_ - The Creeps


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_I Wanna Be Sedated_ - The Ramones


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_I Wanna Be Your Dog_ - The Stooges


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2009)

_She Gives Me Love_ - The Godfathers​ 



 
_'Cause I Said So_ - The Godfathers​ 



 
_Birth, School, Work, Death_ - The Godfathers​


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2009)

Εμπνευσμένο από εκεί (και αφιερωμένο στον Ζαζ, βεβαίως ;)):

_Iko Iko_ - Captain Jack


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2009)

Για τον άρτι αφιχθέντα μετά χιονοπτώσεων tsioutsiou :):​ 
_No Lullaby_ - Jethro Tull




 
Keep your eyes open and prick up your ears,
rehearse your loudest cry.
There's folk out there who would do you harm
so I'll sing you no lullaby.
There's a lock on the window; there's a chain on the door,
a big dog in the hall.
But there's dragons and beasties out there in the night
to snatch you if you fall.​ 
So come out fighting with your rattle in hand.
Thrust and parry. Light a match to catch the devil's eye. 
Bring a cross of fire to the fight.​ 
And let no sleep bring false relief
from the tension of the fray.
Come wake the dead with the scream of life.
Do battle with ghosts at play.​ 
Gather your toys at the call-to-arms
and swing your big bear down.
Upon our necks when we come to set
you sleeping safe and sound.​ 
It's as well we tell no lie
to chase the face that cries.
And little birds can't fly
so keep an open eye.
It's as well we tell no lie
so I'll sing you no lullaby.​


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2009)

nickel said:


> Βρε τι ξέθαψα!
> 
> 5000 Volts: Dr Kiss Kiss


 
Δεν το πιστεύω τι ξέθαψες! 
Είχα να τ' ακούσω από τότε, που άκουγα γυμνασιόπαις Wolfman Jack και Casy Kasem στον AFRS από τη βάση του Ελληνικού, και Πετρίδη από την ΕΡΑ. 
Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ, για τη βόλτα στο παρελθόν! :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2009)

_California_ - Joni Mitchell


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

_...
Too Many of My Yesterdays_ - Peter Hammill


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

_...
House With No Door_ - Van Der Graaf Generator


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

_My Room (Waiting For Wonderland)_ - Van Der Graaf Generator


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

Ένας εκδικητικός, άτεγκτος Θεός:​_God's Gonna Cut You Down_ - Johnny Cash




Αν δεν αναγνωρίζετε τα πρόσωπα που συγκεντρώθηκαν για τον δέοντα φόρο τιμής στον Τζόνι Κας, λυσάρι εδώ.​


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2009)

Από την πάσα της SBE εκεί:
_I Heard It Through The Grapevine_ - Marvin Gaye


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> Άντε, για να πάει καλά η βδομάδα: John Fogerty - _The Old Man Down The Road_:
> http://www.livevideo.com/media/playvideo_fs.aspx?fs=1&cid=4A698FF537354AF494F6E7BE6FEDB095


 
Πολύ σχετικό, μουσικά τουλάχιστον, και ταιριαστό με τη σημερινή μου μέρα στη ζούγκλα των υποχρεώσεων :
_Run Through The Jungle_ - Creedence Clearwater Revival


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Even Santa shakes his booty and fat vertically challenged people shake it better! 
Για να εξαντλήσουμε το θέμα, μετά την πάσα του somnambulist παραπάνω (ωραίο remix) και τη highlight ντρίμπλα της Έλσας (που υποψιάζομαι ότι θα σιχαθώ αυτές τις γιορτές, μόλις τη δείξω στα παιδιά :)), ένα στημένο πέναλτι που μονοπωλεί (τόσο πολύ που έχω εθιστεί κι εγώ), επαναλαμβανόμενο κατά περιόδους, τα ηχεία του υπολογιστή και των ηχοσυστημάτων σπιτιού και αυτοκινήτου (η ευχέρεια που έχουν όλα τα άτιμα τα πιτσιρίκια στον χειρισμό τους δεν παύει να με εκπλήσσει). 
Σε δύο εκτελέσεις, μία για παιδιά όλων των ηλικιών από τον ξεκαρδιστικό εδώ Sacha Baron Cohen:

_I Like To Move It_ - Madagascar 1




 
και η ragga lyrics εκτέλεση των Reel 2 Real, για τον Ζάζουλα και όχι μόνο ;):​


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Και μια γέφυρα για τα επόμενα, με τον John Lydon (ex Rotten):

_Rise _- Public Image Ltd


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2009)

Zazula said:


> http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=704#post704


 
Ευχαριστώ, Ζαζ! 
Όχι μόνο για το μουσικοστιχουργικό update, αλλά και γιατί ανακάλυψα το νήμα όπου θα προσθέσω το ανέκδοτο με τον γάαρον, μόλις ευκαιρήσω (μετά τις πιπέτες και τα σιφώνια, βεβαίως)...:)


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2009)

Καλημέρα.
Από την ερώτηση του Ζαζ εκεί, στο 0':48" εδώ:

_Μωρό μου_ - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος​


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2009)

_So What_ - Miles Davis


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2009)

_Round Midnight_ - Miles Davis




 
_It is thought that Monk originally composed the song sometime between 1940 and 1941. However, Harry Colomby claims that Monk may have written an early version around 1936 (at the age of 19) with the title "Grand Finale". "'Round Midnight" is the most-recorded jazz standard composed by a jazz musician. __In allmusic.com it appears in over 1000 albums._ ​


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2009)

_Autumn Leaves_ - Cannonball Adderley featuring Miles Davis


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2009)

Από εκεί:
_Come Together_ - The Beatles


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2009)

Με συγχωρείτε για το αταίριαστο, αλλά το 'χω τάξει.
Καλό κατευόδιο, Βασίλη.
_Συρτά (Πάρε με, νύχτα / συρτά Νίκαιας)_ - Στέλιος Πετράκης, Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης​




Πάρε με, νύχτα, πάρε με
στη σκοτεινή σου αγκάλη,
μήπως ξεφύγω του σεβντά
που μ' έχει πιάσει πάλι


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2009)

Somnambulist, ευχαριστώ για την πάσα. :) 
Από το _Pat Garrett and Billy the Kid,_ ταινία του Σαμ Πέκινπα με soundtrack του Μπομπ Ντίλαν:​
_Knockin' On Heavens Door_ - Bob Dylan (with Tom Petty)​


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

_La Trampa_ - Tonino Carotone​



 Το ομολογώ, το ρεφρέν Mufa tango έτσι το άκουσα την πρώτη φορά, 
αλλά ήταν ξημερώματα πρωτοχρονιάς, κι εγώ έωλος*. ;)

*4. ο υποφέρων εκ μέθης της προτεραίας


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2009)

Κι άλλη πάσα για Dylan, και δεν αντιστέκομαι. 
Το πρώτο κομμάτι του Highway 61 Revisited, το πρώτο revisited που συνάντησα εγώ, Ζαζ. :) 
Εδώ δες νιάτα ο Μπομπ...

_Like A Rolling Stone_ - Bob Dylan


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2009)

Από εκεί, ο πιο χαρισματικός και ακατάβλητος διδάχτυλος* στην ιστορία της μουσικής:

_J'attendrai Swing (1939)_ - Django Reinhardt / Quintette du Hot Club de France




 
Και σε κινούμενο σχέδιο από το _Τρίο της Μπελβίλ_, στο 0':40" :):

_Belleville Rendez-Vous_ - Les Triplettes de Belleville




 
*OK, τριδάχτυλος, αλλά με τα δύο έπαιζε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

_Not All That Glitters Is Gold_ - Prince Far I & King Tubby


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2009)

Για τον Κώστα, με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα :):

_The Seeker_ - The Who


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Έπεσα τυχαία πάνω σ' αυτό και σκέφτηκα να φιλέψω κάτι την αβατάρα του *αδμίνιστρού μας.
Για τον ZazCat, πρωινό με μαρμελάδα (από το Μουλέν Ρουζ, ως είθισται πρωτοχρονιάτικα) 
και δεν πιστεύω να πειράζει τους *γάτους* _το φάτε μάτια *ψάρια ;)*_:

_Lady Marmalade_ - Christina Aguilera, Lil' Kim, Mya, Pink​



Ευτυχώς που τις παρουσιάζει στο τέλος κι έμαθα ποια είναι η καθεμιά.

Τ' αυτιά μου προτιμούν αυτή την εκτέλεση, όμως, κι ας είναι ημιτελής:

_Lady Marmalade_ - LaBelle
​




Όπως γράφει η Wikipedia, πάντως, η λογοκρισία την είχε άχτι αυτή τη φράση (άλλο παράδειγμα, το _Let's Spend the Night Together_):
In the United Kingdom, the song has been sung on several talent shows, including _The X Factor_ by Leona Lewis, and on _Eurovision: Your Country Needs You_ by Jade Ewen, where in both instances, the lyric _"voulez-vous coucher avec moi (ce soir)?"_ was changed to _"voulez-vous chanter avec moi (ce soir)?"_ (do you want to sing with me (tonight)?).

Και μια γλωσσική απορία: καλά τα αγγλικά και τα γαλλικά, αλλά το παραλήρημα του _κίτσι κίτσι άια ντάντα_ μήπως είναι κάνα ρητό εξ Αλαμπουρνίας;


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

nickel said:


> Κάτι ανάμεσα σε σκατ και «μμμ» (όπως στο «κάνε μου λιγάκι μμμ»).
> 
> Φιλμάρα, τραγουδάρα, και εκτελεσάρες όλες.


 
Κάτι ανάμεσα σ' αυτό:
_Enigma (Give a bit of Mmh to me)_ - Amanda Lear*




 
και σ' αυτό, δηλαδή; ​_Minnie the Moocher_ - Cab Calloway




 
*Όχι, τη Θώδη δεν την προσθέτω! ​


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Και μια που πιάσαμε τα μιούζικαλ και τις κομματάρες, ορίστε η Μίνι πάλι, αυτή τη φορά από το επίσης πολύ καλό Cotton Club:

_Minnie the Moocher_ - Larry Marshall (The Cotton Club)​


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Και για να δέσει το γλυκό, ένα από τα καλύτερα κομμάτια του Μουλέν Ρουζ (ανάμεσα στα πολλά καλά που έχει εκείνο το εξαιρετικό σάουντρακ):

_El Tango de Roxanne_ - Ewan McGregor, José Feliciano, Jacek Koman and Richard Roxburgh​



 
Ωραίο το γλωσσάρι, Δρ7χ!


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2009)

Με αφορμή το σημερινό gangsta νήμα, δυο cool σχετικά 

Πρώτα το παλιό:
_Gangsters_ - The Specials​



 
και το πιο πρόσφατο, με τη Μισέλ:
_Gangsta's Paradise_ - *Cool*io featuring L.V.​


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2010)

Πρώτα γιουτουμπάκια για το 2010, από τα οφειλόμενα του 2009.
Επειδή χτες βράδυ το φεγγάρι ήταν *μπλου *και προχτές λέγαμε για σκατ:

*Blue Μ**oon **- **Ella **Fitzgerald

*






*Blue Moon** - The Marcels

*






*Blue Moon** - Sha Na Na 

*




 
*
*​*Skat - Canned Heat 

*


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2010)

Διπλή πάσα από εδώ, αλλά για ευνόητους λόγους την αξιοποιώ σε δύο αναρτήσεις:

_Femme Fatale_ - Velvet Underground & Nico




με βιντεάκι γαλλικής παραγωγής. :)​


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2010)

Και το δεύτερο από την αποπάνω πάσα:

_Σερσέ λα φαμ_ - Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης




Κρίμα που δεν υπάρχει πια ο Μαύρος Γάτος, ν' άκουγα καμιά πενιά απόψε...​


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Από το slip, στα sound bytes ;):

_Do You Read Me?_ - Rory Gallagher


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2010)

Και βέβαια, από την πάσα-έτοιμο γκολ του Νίκελ εδώ:

_Γαρύφαλλε_ - Πελόμα Μποκιού




 
Η πλάκα είναι ότι σε αρκετές ιστοσελίδες, ο τίτλος έχει απλογραφηθεί σε _Γαρίφαλε._ ;)​


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2010)

δατ βούντου ;)​ 
_You Do Something To Me_ (Cole Porter) - Sinead O'Connor​


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2010)

_Maria_ - Blondie :)​


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2010)

SBE said:


> Εμένα από την άλλη ο τίτλος πλέον με παραπέμπει αλλού
> You do something to me - Paul Weller
> 
> ΥΓ. Celebrityspotting: Ο Γουέλλερ είναι γείτονας μου, απ' ότι φαίνεται, τον έχω δει πολλές φορές, οπότε στηρίζουμε τα τοπικά προϊόντα.


 
Επειδή ο Γουέλερ είναι από τους αγαπημένους μου (από τους Jam στους Style Council και μέχρι σήμερα, ό,τι και να παίζει), αλλά δεν τον βλέπω συχνά όπως εσύ ;), SBE, ορίστε και μια ζωντανή εκτέλεση του ίδιου κομματιού, με πιο δυνατό ήχο, που σκεφτόμουν να βάλω χτες, αλλά προτίμησα την ατμόσφαιρα του βιντεακίου της Sinead:
_You do something to me_ - Paul Weller


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2010)

αντιθέσεις 

_Shiny Happy People_ - R.E.M.​


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2010)

Με αφορμή εκείνο το νήμα, σ' αυτό το πολυσυζητημένο, πολυακουσμένο τραγούδι θυμάμαι πρώτη φορά το_ jester:_
(κι άλλες πρωτόγνωρες τότε για μένα λέξεις και εκφράσεις, ακούγοντάς το ώρες ατελείωτες και σκαλίζοντας με μανία λεξικά, βιβλία και περιοδικά για να το αποκρυπτογραφήσω, πολύ π.Ι. 

_American Pie_ - Don McLean


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2010)

_Language Is a Virus -_ Laurie Anderson




Paradise
Is exactly like
Where you are right now
Only much much
Better.​ 
I saw this guy on the train
And he seemed to gave gotten stuck
In one of those abstract trances.
And he was going: "Ugh...Ugh...Ugh..."​ 
And Fred said:
"I think he's in some kind of pain.
I think it's a pain cry."
And I said: "Pain cry?
Then language is a virus."​ 
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!​ 
Well I was talking to a friend
And I was saying:
I wanted you.
And I was looking for you.
But I couldn't find you. I couldn't find you.
And he said: Hey!
Are you talking to me?
Or are you just practicing
For one of those performances of yours?
Huh?​ 
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!​ 
He said: I had to write that letter to your mother.
And I had to tell the judge that it was you.
And I had to sell the car and go to Florida.
Because that's just my way of saying (It's a charm.)
That I love you. And I (It's a job.)
Had to call you at the crack of dawn (Why?)
And list the times that I've been wrong.
Cause that's just my way of saying
That I'm sorry. (It's a job.)​ 
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!​ 
Paradise
Is exactly like
Where you are right now
Only much much (It's a shipwreck,)
Better. (It's a job.)​ 
You know? I don't believe there's such a thing as TV. 
I mean - they just keep showing you
The same pictures over and over.
And when they talk they just make sounds
That more or less synch up
With their lips.
That's what I think!​ 
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!
Language! It's a virus!​ 
Well I dreamed there was an island
That rose up from the sea.
And everybody on the island
Was somebody from TV.
And there was a beautiful view
But nobody could see.
Cause everybody on the island
Was saying: Look at me! Look at me!
Look at me! Look at me!​ 
Because they all lived on an island
That rose up from the sea.
And everybody on the island
Was somebody from TV.
And there was a beautiful view
But nobody could see.
Cause everybody on the island
Was saying: Look at me! Look at me! Look at me!
Look at me! Look at me! Why?​ 
Paradise is exactly like
Where you are right now
Only much much better.​


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2010)

Δεν ταιριάζει με το προηγούμενο, αλλά γυροφέρνει στο μυαλό μου μέρες τώρα:

_Let's Stick Together_ - Roxy Music




 
Εκτός από το μουστάκι ντούγκλα του Μπράιαν Φέρι, cameo εμφάνιση της Τζέρι Χολ (¡Arriba! Ακούς, Παλάβρα; Έτσι προφέρεται! ), από το 1':56" και μετά.


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2010)

για την Αλίκη​ 
_White Rabbit _- Jefferson Airplane




_Alice's Restaurant_ (Illustrated, Part 1) - Arlo Guthrie




_Alice's Restaurant_ (Illustrated, Part 2) - Arlo Guthrie


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2010)

_Alice _- Sisters of Mercy​


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

_See See Rider_ - Eric Burdon & the Animals


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

_Hideaway_ - John Mayall's Bluesbreakers featuring Eric Clapton




 
_Steppin' Out_ - John Mayall's Bluesbreakers- featuring Eric Clapton


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

Αυθεντικό 
_Η μάγισσα της Αραπιάς_ - Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης​



 
Πιστή εκτέλεση
_Η μάγισσα της Αραπιάς_ - Γιώργος Ξηντάρης & Μπάμπης Τσέρτος​



 
Διασκευή 
_Η μάγισσα της Αραπιάς_ - Σπύρος Σούκης​


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

Αυθεντικό
_Καϊξής_ - Απόστολος Χατζηχρήστος, Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης




 
εξαιρετική ενορχήστρωση / διασκευή 
επιτέλους, κάποιος το ανέβασε! 
_Καϊξής / Ιφιγένεια_ (4':35") - Νίκος Μαραγκόπουλος​


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

υπερατλαντική παρένθεση ;)​ 
_Sitting In Limbo_ - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

_Desaparecido_ - Manu Chao


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Η απορία: Γύρω στο 6:00 ακούγεται ο τραγουδιστής να κάνει παιχνίδι με ένα dum tek tek. Μα έτσι δεν έλεγαν κι ένα τούρκικο τραγούδι στη Γιουροβίζιον που, λέει, ο τίτλος του δεν σημαίνει τίποτα;


 
Χαίρομαι που ακούει και κάποιος τα γιουτούμπια που ποστάρω.
Δεν είναι ο τραγουδιστής, είναι αυτός που παίζει το τουμπελέκι (ή όπως αλλιώς θέλεις να το πεις· έχει κάμποσα ονόματα, εύλογα, αφού είναι από τα αρχαιότερα μουσικά όργανα), ένας από τους καλύτερους "κρουστούς" στην Ελλάδα, αλλά αυτή τη στιγμή δεν θυμάμαι τ' όνομά του (ούτε στο CD γράφει αναλυτικά ποιος παίζει τι, μόνο ποιοι παίζουν). 
Καλά τα λέει ο Μαρίνος. Όπως στα υπόλοιπα μουσικά όργανα υπάρχουν νότες που καταγράφουν και περιγράφουν τη μελωδία, έτσι και στα κρουστά (τουλάχιστον σ' αυτά που παίζονται με τα χέρια· για τις ντραμς με τις μπαγκέτες δεν ξέρω) ο ρυθμός και το είδος του χτυπήματος περιγράφεται με αυτά τα συνθηματικά (π.χ. ντουμ τεκε ντουμ τεκε ντουμ τεκε ντε, ντουμ τριλια ντουμ τριλια ντουμ ντουμ, που άκουσες εδώ). Το ντουμ δηλώνει χτύπημα στο κέντρο της μεμβράνης (μπάσο, δυνατό και βαθύ), το τεκ ότι τα δάχτυλα χτυπάνε κοντά στη στεφάνη (πρίμα, ξερός και σύντομος ήχος), το τριλια την τρίλια με διαδοχικό χτύπημα των δαχτύλων, κ.λπ. Έτσι χρησιμεύουν στην εκμάθηση του ρυθμού αλλά και του τρόπου εκτέλεσης, όπως ένας άλλος μουσικός θα μουρμούριζε _ντο φα φα φα, σολ φα σολ φα σι ντο σι μι μι μι,_ για να αναφέρω ένα παράδειγμα κοντά στην ηλικία μας, Δρ7χ . Αν θέλεις, διαβάζεις κι εδώ, που ο παίχτης τα λέει καλύτερα. Αν θέλεις να το δεις στο ίδιο κομμάτι (με κάτι απερίγραπτα γελοία χορευτικά, όμως), πήγαινε στο 5':20" εδώ 



. Αν καταπιαστείς, πρόσεχε τα δάχτυλά σου! :)

Στο κομμάτι αυτό, την Ιφιγένεια, ιδίως στην εκτέλεση που ανάρτησα παραπάνω, ο άνθρωπος κεντάει, μιλάει με το τουμπελέκι, λες και το προειδοποιεί τι θα παίξει στη συνέχεια. Έρωτα έχει μ' αυτό που κάνει, πάθος, όπως όλοι οι μεγάλοι.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Από εκεί, ένα από τα πιο συνηθισμένα είδη romance*:

_Holiday Romance_ - The Kinks (από το πολύ καλό θεματικό LP Soap Opera)




 
*ιδίως στα ελληνικά νησιά (Live your myth in Greece => the triple S => sea, sun, sex) ​


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Έλσα, σου οφείλω κάτι. Προς το παρόν, ορίστε κάτι άλλο, έναντι :):

_Πέντε μάγκες στον Περαία_ (Γιοβάν Τσαούς) - Αργύρης Μπακιρτζής




στο 1':56".


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Από την Ανατολή στη Δύση, με αφορμή αυτό. Μπορεί να είναι red, αλλά μ' αρέσει. 

_Red China Blues_ - Miles Davis​



 
:) Ζαζ, ορίστε και χιλιοστή ανάρτηση και χιλιοστή απάντηση σ' αυτό το νήμα. ;) 
Φτου, πάλι τα μπέρδεψα! Η χιλιοστή απάντηση είναι η αποκάτω...


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Όλο αφορμές για μουσικά διαλείμματα βρίσκω σήμερα - μπούχτισα τη δουλειά - όποιος δεν θέλει να ζυμώσει, δέκα μέρες κοσκινίζει!

_Thin Line Between Love and Hate_ - The Pretenders




 
The sweetest woman in the world 
Could be the meanest woman in the world 
If you make her that way...​


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2010)

Μα πείτε μου τώρα, μπορώ ν' αφήσω τέτοια πάσα να περάσει έτσι;

Αυτό για τον τίτλο και την ατμόσφαιρά του ;):

_Eternal Caravan of Reincarnation_ (Caravanserai)- Carlos Santana​



 
Αυτό για το 10 το καλό που μοιράζει τις πάσες :):

_Caravanserai_ - Loreena McKennitt​



 
Κι αυτό γιατί είναι εξαιρετικό :

_Caravan_ - Duke Ellington​


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Από τους Welles και Wells, fare thee well :):

_Leaving of Liverpool_ - The Pogues​


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2010)

Hang the D.J. (την αφεντιά μου εννοώ, μη με παρεξηγείτε ;))

_Panic_ - The Smiths
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9AlH2oYedfk​


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2010)

somnambulist!

Άλλο ένα, το χιλιοπαιγμένο Louie Louie, ακριβώς όσο πρέπει βρώμικο/βρόμικο _ντέρτι._

_Louie Louie_ - The Sonics


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Θυμήθηκα σήμερα το High Fidelity, και όπως λέει εδώ ο Κιούζακ, πάμε ένα ευκολάκι.

*Πεντάδες* 
Τα πέντε καλύτερα πρώτα κομμάτια της πρώτης πλευράς δίσκου, κατά Ρομπ Γκόρντον.




Πριν από αυτά, όμως, τα δυο πρώτα κομμάτια από τον δίσκο που αρνείται ο Τζακ Μπλακ να πουλήσει στον γκικ, τον πρώτο του Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band, Safe As Milk.

_Sure 'Nuff 'n Yes I Do / Zig Zag Wanderer_ - Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band​


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 1. Οι Clash στην πρίζα, ο Στράμερ παραληρεί.

_Janie Jones_ - The Clash


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 2. Ο Μάρβιν Γκέι στάζει μέλι.​ 
_Let's Get It On_ - Marvin Gaye


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 3. _Sounds _like it.​_Smells Like Teen Spirit_ - Nirvana​


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 4.​_White Light/White Heat_ - Velvet Underground


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Πεντάδες 5. 
_Radiation Ruling the Nation_ - Massive Attack


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2010)

Αν δεν αποκοιμηθούμε και μ' αυτό, είμαστε ανίατοι...

_Too Ra Loo Ra Loo Ral (Irish Lullaby)_ - Bob McGrath​


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Πράσινα άλογα δεν έχω δει. Άγρια, ναι. Όπως αυτά, από το Sticky Fingers:

_Wild Horses_ - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Love In Vain_ - Rolling Stones (with Mick Taylor)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmVW94UWgBg​


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Αλλού γι' αλλού, άλλου γιαλού.​ 
_Istanbul Twilight_ - Brooklyn Funk Essentials
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPBXAHSOsos​


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Ska Ka-Bop_ - Brooklyn Funk Essentials​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=33ZMHZ1UTss


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Μπράβο! _​_Barbed Wire Love_ - Stiff Little Fingers​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NCXCOLuzsc


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Power in the Darkness_ - Tom Robinson Band​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y2AU2o92qqE


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

_Town Called Malice_ - The Jam


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> η πάσα πήγε (μέσω Stiff Little Fingers) στον
> ΕΞΑΔΑΚΤΥΛΟ


 
Τα παιδιά είναι εντάξει :) και οι Χου παριστάνουν τους Μπιτλς​ 
_The Kids Are Alright_ - The Who​


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2010)

Στο βάθος, το βουνό του Ασκληπιού κατάλευκο.

_Snow in San Anselmo_ - Van Morrison​



 
and a madman looking for a fight, γιατί στα χιόνια το ζωνάρι και το πανωφόρι τα τυλίγεις σφιχτά γύρω σου, δεν τ' αφήνεις να σέρνονται...:)


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Μια ανικανοποίητη όρεξη για βατραχοπόδαρα κατέληξε σε μπλουζ. Να το ψάξω, γιατρέ μου; ;)

_Bullfrog Blues_ - Canned Heat


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> To πασίγνωστο και αθάνατο all-time classic του Astor, υπέροχο σε όποια εκδοχή κι αν βγει (η πρώτη διασκευή του με την Grace Jones ακουγόταν στην ταινία του Ρομάν Πολάνσκι _"Frantic"_)


 
Και στο Tango Lesson. :) 
_Libertango (Astor Piazzolla)_ - Yo Yo Ma​


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2010)

_Hole In My Shoe_ - Traffic




 
_John Barleycorn Must Die_ - Traffic




Ανάμεσα στο 1900 και στο 1910, ο Cecil Sharp συγκέντρωσε έναν αριθμό από παραδοσιακά τραγούδια με το John Barleycorn ανάμεσά τους. Το τραγούδι έχει γνωρίσει πολλές διασκευές από τις περιοχές του Oxfordshire, του Sussex, του Hampshire, του Surrey και του Somerset, και όλες συνολικά πρέπει να είναι 100 - 140 διασκευές. Η νεώτερη που γνωρίζουμε είναι του 1465 την εποχή του Βασιλιά James του 1ου και βρίσκεται στην συλλογή του Pepoysian που τύπωσε σε ασπρόμαυρη έκδοση ο H. Gorson (1607-1641). Το όλο θέμα αφορά την προσπάθεια του ανθρώπου να φτιάξει αλκοολούχα ποτά από σπόρους δημητριακών...
​Στίχοι και ανάλυση εδώ, απ' όπου προέρχεται και το παραπάνω απόσπασμα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2010)

Ο πόνος είν' αβάσταχτος,
αγκάθι στο πλευρό μου,
που δεν προβάλλεις να σε δω,
γλυκό μελαχρινό μου. 

_Thorn In My Side_ - Eurythmics


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2010)

Άλλο ένα ακανθώδες ;), από την ίδια δεκαετία και την ίδια πλευρά του Ατλαντικού με το προηγούμενο. 

_The Boy with the Thorn in His Side_ - The Smiths


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

tsioutsiou said:


> Είχε καθυστερήσει :)
> Ελπίζω να το απολαύσεις!


tsioutsiou​ 





​Αυτό το βινύλιο δεν το έχω. Χρυσό έχω κάνει έναν φίλο να μου το δώσει, να κάνει παρέα με το Happy Trails, αλλά μπα. 
Μια και μου θύμισες τον Τσιπολίνα με τον Νικ δε Γκρικ (τι Γκρικ; αυτός έγραψε το _Born in Chicago_ )

_Who Do You Love - Cobra - Mona_ (1980) Cipollina-Gravenites Band​


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Narcotic_ - Liquido


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

Το έχει κρεμάσει αναρτήσει  ο Ζαζ εδώ, αλλά μου ταιριάζει με το προηγούμενο και...

_Bohemian Like You_ - Dandy Warhols​


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Walkin' On The Sun_ - Smash Mouth




Twenty-five years ago they spoke out and they broke out of recession...​


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Exploration_ - Karminsky Experience


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_The Panther_ - Thunderball


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Reggae Sounds_ - Linton Kwesi Johnson


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2010)

_Sonny's Lettah (Anti-Sus Poem)_ - Linton Kwesi Johnson


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Zazula said:


> Για να πάρετε μυρωδιά ότι ο Ζάζουλας επέστρεψε, _Κάντε Πανικό_ από Ominus & DJ S:


 
Well, we got wind of it :). 
Αφιερωμένο: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=56480&postcount=1027 ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

_It's the End of the World As We Know It_ - R.E.M.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bmxyj6iInMc&feature=fvst​


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Wildlife και...




σε μια σκηνή από το True Stories. Το κομμάτι ξεκινάει από το 2':40".​


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Here we go loop the loop, 
Shake it out, baby
Here we go loop de la...
στο 0':50". 
_Shake A Tail Feather_ - Blues Brothers Band with Ray Charles


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2010)

Κινητήρια δύναμη


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, somnambulist, για την αφορμή για μεταμεσονύχτιο διάλειμμα με το Soft Parade.
But it's getting harder to describe sailors to the underfed...


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2010)

_Spanish Bombs_ - The Clash​


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2010)

_Anarchy in the USA_ - Tito Larriva & the Million Dollar Hotel Band


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2010)

Nickel says...


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2010)

Μέρα που είναι σήμερα, δυο από τις αγαπημένες μου εκτελέσεις ενός πασίγνωστου παλιού, πρώτα από τον μέγα Miles με τον Bill Evans στο πιάνο:​



 
Και με την απόκοσμη φωνή της Nico, από το Camera Obscura, τον τελευταίο της ηχογραφημένο σε στούντιο και έναν από τους εξαιρετικούς χειμωνιάτικους, νυχτερινούς δίσκους, που μου θύμισε ο somnambulist στο #1050 (ευχαριστώ! ), αν και έχω την εντύπωση ότι αυτή η εκτέλεση είναι από κάποια συναυλία και όχι από τον συγκεκριμένο δίσκο.​


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο στα θύματα της ημέρας.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2010)

_Shock the Monkey_ - Peter Gabriel


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2010)

Pigs ή PIIGS;​


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2010)

_Killing Me Softly_ - Fugees ;)​ 




 
Και θα 'θελα πολύ να δω πώς θα το απέδιδε αυτό: strumming my pain with his fingers.​


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2010)

Τρία πουλάκια κάθονταν και πλέκανε πουλόβερ...

_Three Little Birds_ - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2010)

_Mother__ of __Pearl_ - Roxy Music ;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

Τι θυμήθηκα... Ελληνοκυπριοσουηδοβρετανός, γεννηθείς Στίβεν Γεωργίου του Σταύρου, τώρα Γιουσούφ Ισλάμ, αυτό όμως το υπογράφει ο Κατ Στίβενς.





 
Οπτικά ενδιαφέρον για τους σκακιστές μας. :)​


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

_...
Τσιγκληθέν από εκείνο το εφήμερο, το σκοτεινό __Honey Bear_ των Residents.
​



 
Tell me Why I Am so Scared

Tell me, tell me, tell me that you love me
Tell me, tell me, I'm your honey bear
Tell me, tell me, I can be your cubby
Tell me I am your chocolate eclair
Tell me that you are somewhere above me
Tell me, tell me, and I won't be scared

Once I was a linebacker in college
Once they put my picture on the wall
Once I ate much more than I could swallow
Once I had so very far to fall
Once I had a father I could follow
Once he hardly hated me at all

Now I am an unemployed policeman
Now my pickup needs to be repaired
Now I wait for you to gag and grease me
Now I hope you'll hold me by the hair
Now I live in shadows of my dreams and
Hope to be your humble honey bear


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2010)

Self-prodding ;): http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=59078#post59078

_I Am the Walrus_ - The Beatles​


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2010)

Καλή βδομάδα. :)​
_Dressed in Black_ - Ben Vaughn




 
_Honey White_ - Morphine




 
_Is This Love_ - Cake


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2010)

-Aggravated assault? Grievous Bodily Harm, anyone?
-Όχι, ευχαριστώ! Χορεύουμε; ;) 
_GBH_ - Death In Vegas


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_this one's for the bankers_​_Getting Away With It_ – James ​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hpUaO2xETy8


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_this one's for the __guvs_  
the ultimate measure 

_Kill the Poor_ – Dead Kennedys​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sgpa7wEAz7I
Efficiency and progress is ours once more, 
now that we have the Neutron bomb 
It's nice and quick and clean and gets things done. 
Away with excess enemy, 
But no less value to property. 
No sense in war but perfect sense at home-- 

The sun beams down on a brand new day 
No more welfare tax to pay
Unsightly slums gone up in flashing light. 
Jobless millions whisked away.
At last we have more room to play. 
All systems go to kill the poor tonight. 

Gonna 
Kill kill kill kill kill the poor. kill kill kill Kill kill the poor kill kill kill Kill kill the poor…Tonight [*chorus]
Tonight... tonight!

Behold the sparkle of champagne 
The crime rate's gone 
Feel free again 
O' life's a dream with you, Miss Lily White.
Jane Fonda on the screen today 
Convinced the liberals it's okay
So let's get dressed and dance away the night 

While they… 
Kill kill kill kill the poor 3x
Tonight... tonight!


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

and this one's for the rest of us

*Armagideon Time – The Clash*​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAM7dnEcptg


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_Train Song_ - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_The Weeping Song_ - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2010)

_Elvis Is Everywhere_ - Mojo Nixon & Skid Roper 





​When I look out into your eyes out there, when I look out into your faces,
You know what I see?
I see a little bit of Elvis in each and every one of you out there.
Let me tell ya,
Weeeeeeeeeellllllll 

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.

Elvis is everywhere, man, He's in everything,
He's in everybody. Elvis is in your jeans.
He's in your cheeseburgers!
Elvis is in Nutty Buddies!
Elvis is in your mom!
He's in everybody!
He's in the young, the old, the fat, the skinny,
The white, the black, the brown and the blue
People got Elvis in 'em too.

Elvis is in everybody out there.
Everybody's got Elvis in 'em.
Everybody except one person, that is;
Yeah, one person.
The evil opposite of Elvis.
The Anti-Elvis.
Anti-Elvis got no Elvis in 'em, let me tell ya!
Michael J. Fox has no Elvis in him!
Yeah, and Elvis is in Joan Rivers,
But he's tryin' to get out, man, he's tryin' to get out!
Listen up, Joanie Baby!

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.

Man, there's a lot of unexplained phenomenon out there in the world
Lot of things people say, "What the heck's going on?"
Let me tell ya:

Who built the pyramids? ELVIS!
Who built Stonehenge? ELVIS! 

Yeah, man you see guys walkin' down the street,
Pushin' shopping carts, and you think they're talking to Allah
Or talking to themselves?
Man, no they're talking to ELVIS! ELVIS! ELVIS! 

You know what's going on in that Bermuda Triangle?
Down in the Bermuda Triangle:
Elvis needs boats! Elvis needs boats!
Elvis Elvis Elvis Elvis Elvis Elvis
Elvis needs boats 
Aahh. The Sailing Elvis.
Captain Elvis.
Commodore Elvis it is.

Yeah man, you know people from outer space?
People from outer space they come up to me,
They don't look like Doctor Spock!
They don't look like Klingons, all that Star Trek jive!
They look like Elvis! ELVIS!
Everybody in outer space looks like Elvis,
'Cause Elvis is a perfect being!
We're all moving in perfect peace and harmony towards Elvisness.

Soon all will become Elvis.
Everything, everywhere will be Elvis.
Why do you think they call it evolution anyway?
It's really Elvislution! Elvislution!

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.

That's right, ladies and gentlemen, the time has come!
Time has come to talk to that little bit of Elvis inside of ya.
Talk to it! Call it up!
Say, "Elvis, heal me! Save me, Elvis!
Make me be born again in the perfect Elvis light." 

That's right, you got that Elvis inside of ya
And he's talkin' to ya!
He says he wants you to sing!
Everybody gotta sing like the King.
Uh huh huh. Uh huh huh.
Like the King. Uh huh huh. 

Get that leg goin' now. Uh huh huh.
And get your lip too. Uh huh huh.
Not no fool Billy Idol lip either! Uh huh huh.
Everybody! Uh huh huh. 

Yeah, we're rockin' now. Uh huh huh.
Elvis is with us. Uh huh huh.
He's with us and he's speakin' to us.
He says, "Peoples!" Uh huh huh.
He says, "Peoples!" Uh huh huh.
"Everybody!" Uh huh huh.
"Everybody gotta sing!" 

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.

Elvis is everywhere, Elvis is everything,
Elvis is everybody, Elvis is still the king.
Man oh man,
What I want you to see,
Is that the big E's inside of you and me.​ 
Elvis!

Thank you, ma'am.
​


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2010)

Από τις ολκωτές σάλπιγγες του ξιφία:

_16 shells from a Thirty-Ought Six_ - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2010)

16 τόνοι το δεκαεξασέλιδο. 
_16 Tons_ - The Redskins​ 




Some people say a man is made outta mud
A poor man's made outta muscle and blood
Muscle and blood and skin and bones
A mind that's weak and a back that's strong​ 
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store
(chorus)​ 
I was born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine
I loaded sixteen tons of number nine coal
And the straw boss said "Well, a-bless my soul"​ 
Chorus​ 
I was born one mornin', it was drizzlin' rain
Fightin' and trouble are my middle name
I was raised in the canebrake by an ol' mama lion
Cain't no-a high-toned woman make me walk the line​ 
Chorus​ 
If you see me comin', better step aside
A lotta men didn't, a lotta men died
One fist of iron, the other of steel
If the right one don't get you
Then the left one will​ 
Chorus​


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2010)

Ψάχνοντας στο youtube για κομμάτια του Τζον Λούρι, πέτυχα αυτό το σπάνιο βιντεάκι των Del-Byzanteens με τον Λούρι και τον Τζιμ Τζάρμους νεούδια.

_My World Is Empty_ - The Del-Byzanteens with John Lurie




 
Περισσότερα εδώ.​


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο σε όσους αργούν να πέσουν στην αγκαλιά του Μορφέα. :)

_Early To Bed_ - Morphine


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2010)

_Weapon of Choice_ - Fatboy Slim




_Wonderful Night_ - Fatboy Slim


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2010)

_Lust for Life_ - Iggy Pop




​


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2010)

Δυο κεφάτα κομμάτια από την πολυταξιδεμένη και πολυτάλαντη Stefanie Ringes (Shiva Sound).

_Matogrosso_ - Shiva Sound​



_Xica-Pum_ - Shiva Sound​



Τσικαμπούμ!


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2010)

Έμπνευσίς μου η αγάπη του... αριθμού. ;)

_96 Tears_ - The Stranglers


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2010)

_All Day and All of the Night_ - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2010)

_Ξεσηκωτικό_ είναι πωσοδήποτε αυτό το κομμάτι.​_Hold Οn, I'm Coming_ - Eric Burdon


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

_Children of the Revolution_ - T.Rex


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

_New Dark Age_ - The Sound​



In the darkest times
Darkest fears are heard
And from the safest places
Come the bravest words
Some make a quiet life
To keep this
Scared old world at bay
The dogs are howling on the street outside
So they close the curtains, hope they go away
And it's pressure from all sides
Coming down around our ears
Stuck in this room without a door
Scratched away at the walls for years
All we've got to show is the dust on the floor
And here it comes, a new dark age 

I catch your eyes
Before they fall to the ground
We're running out of time, breath and steam
We're running down
They're burning witches
Up on punishment hill
Dying proof in the power of authority
To exact it's will
And we've broken our fingers
Broken our faith
Broken our hearts so many times
They can't be broken anymore
Scratched away at the walls for years
All we've got to show is the dust on the floor
And here it comes, a new dark age
Here it comes...


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Για την Αλίκη, οι αφιερώσεις μου εδώ:
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=55439#post55439
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=55509#post55509

Ορίστε κι άλλη μια, πιο ταιριαστή μ' αυτή την Αλίκη και με τη χειμωνιάτικη βραδιά εδώ.

_Alice_ - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2010)

Μια που σήμερα πήγαμε για μπόουλινγκ, ένα σχετικό (που λέει ο λόγος) τραγουδάκι.

_Take the Skinheads Bowling_ - Camper Van Beethoven


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

_Big __Black Maria_ - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

_Boom Boom_ - John Lee Hooker




​


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

_Big Boss Man_ - Jimmy Reed




 
Big boss man
Can you hear me when I call
Big boss man
Can you hear me when I call
Oh, you ain't so big
You're just tall, that's all

You got me working, boss man
Working 'round the clock
I want me a drink of water
You won't let me stop
You big boss man
Can you hear me when I call?
Oh, you ain't so big
You're just tall, that's all

Gonna get myself a boss man
One gonna treat me right
Work me hard in the day time
But I'll sure rest easy at night
Big boss man
Can you hear me when I call?
Oh, you ain't so big
You're just tall, that's all

by Al Dixon & A. Smith


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Με τούτα και μ' εκείνα, κατέληξα στο _Animal Farm_ των Kinks.:)


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2010)

Για τον somnambulist, με την υπόσχεση να του διηγηθώ μια ιστορία, όταν τα ξαναπούμε από κοντά.:)

_Girl From the North Country_ - Bob Dylan


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2010)

Αφού χαιρετίσω την επιστροφή του Ζάζουλα και του Αμβρόσιου στο νήμα, - όχι πρόσκαιρα, ελπίζω, γιατί η μουσική είναι πιο απολαυστική όταν τη μοιράζεσαι :) - να ακούσουμε κι ένα ωραίο τραγουδάκι που ανακάλυψα τυχαία σήμερα (ευχαριστώ την ψυχή που εν αγνοία της μου το σύστησε· μου άρεσε ιδιαίτερα η χορευτική έκρηξη στο τέλος).

_Tell Her Today_ - Tom Baxter


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Σε τέτοια πάσα, πώς να αντισταθείς; Ευχαριστώ, π2! :)

_Papa Was a Rolling Stone_ - The Temptations
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A2QkgMvTtM​


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Δεχόμεθα και παραγγελίες, και μάλιστα χωρίς να το ξέρει ο παραγγέλων 

_Inspiración_ - Calexico
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hDt4dSmG9Jk​


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2010)

Ένα τραγούδι που άκουσα χτες στο ραδιόφωνο και κοντοστάθηκα να απολαύσω στιγμές μισοξεχασμένες, σε μικρές αυλές με το αυτί στη λύρα. 

Ο Σαρακηνός Κουρσάρος, ο Αλή - Χαΐνηδες




Παρά τον τίτλο, καμία σχέση με όλα αυτά.​


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Μεγαλειώδης η εκτέλεση του _Paint It Black,_ με μπόνους το πρώτο μέρος του _All Is One._  
Ορίστε κι άλλα δυο από εκείνο τον δίσκο.​ 
_Good Times_ - Eric Burdon & the Animals




_San Fransiscan Nights_
_



_​


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2010)

Για τον Earion. ;)

_Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds_ (clip from _Yellow Submarine_) - The Beatles


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2010)

_Kalifornia Über Alles, 21st Century_ - Jello Biafra & the Melvins


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2010)

_Ain't No Sunshine_  - Al Green​


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2010)

_Close To You_ (Absolutely Live) - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2010)

_Sittin' On A Fence_ - The Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

_Brigadier Sabari (Operation Coup De Poing)_ - Alpha Blondy


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

_The Illinois Enema Bandit_ (live in NYC) - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2010)

...
Not just the Messiahs, but a bunch of naughty boys.

_Wild Blue Yonder_ - Screaming Blue Messiahs







_I Wanna Be A Flintstone
_


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_I'll Take You There_ - The Staples Singers


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_Think_ - Aretha Franklin & the Blues Brothers


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_My Girl_ - The Temptations


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_Heard It Through The Grapevine_ - Marvin Gaye


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_Shout_ - Otis Day & the Knights


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2010)

_Nobody But Me_ - The Isley Brothers


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Ισημερία σήμερα, εαρινή.

_Equinox_ - John Coltrane





 ​ 
_Equinoxe 4_ - Jean Michel Jarre





 ​


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Ανοιξιάτικο.​_Alone Again Or_ - Love​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yVBMUXr4xo
και μια εκτέλεση των Calexico σ' αυτό το κομμάτι που πάει γάντι με τον χαρακτηριστικό, τεξ-μεξ ήχο τους:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o14hqYc96gE


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2010)

_A Little Less Conversation_ - Elvis Presley vs JXL​


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2010)

Εκεί πιάσαμε τις μεταφράσεις· ας ακούσουμε και καμιά διασκευή.

*September Song*​ 
Lotte Lenya




Djjango Reinhardt




Lou Reed, από το Lost In the Stars




http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lost_in_the_Stars:_The_Music_of_Kurt_Weill
James Brown


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2010)

_September Song_ - Lou Reed, από το September Songs.​



 
Από το ίδιο, _What Keeps Mankind Alive_ - William Burroughs​



 
Και βέβαια, _What Keeps Mankind Alive_ - Tom Waits​


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2010)

_Manchester, England / Let The Sunshine In - _Hair


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

_Help Me_ - Sonny Boy Williamson II


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

_Careless Love_ - Mae Mercer with Sonny Boy Williamson II




​


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

_Ain't Nobody's Business_ - Otis Spann


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2010)

_Spann's Boogie_ - Otis Spann


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2010)

Επειδή εκεί πιάσαμε για λίγο τους Sex Pistols και προτιμώ τους μουσικούς από τους ποδοσφαιρικούς όρους...

_Pretty Vacant_ - Sex Pistols


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2010)

Σ' εκείνο το νήμα ακούσαμε το _Swing Low, Sweet Chariot_ από την Τζόαν Μπαέζ. Ορίστε κι άλλη μια εκτέλεση.

_Swing Low, Sweet Chariot_ - The Caravan


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2010)

Εκείνη η συζήτηση για το _Through a glass, darkly,_ μου θύμισε το Through the Past, Darkly, τη συλλογή επιτυχιών που κυκλοφόρησαν οι Rolling Stones αμέσως μετά την αποχώρηση και τον θάνατο of His Majesty, Prince Jones (όπως τον αποκαλούσε ο Eric Burdon), με το εξής δίστιχο προς τιμή του στο εσώφυλλο: 
"When this you see, remember me, and bear me in your mind. 
Let all the world say what they may, speak of me as you find."

Ιδού, λοιπόν, το σπάνιο οκταγωνικό εξώφυλλο της συλλεκτικής έκδοσης κι ένα τραγούδι απ' αυτόν τον δίσκο, ανοιξιάτικο και αφιερωμένο στην ανάσταση της φύσης γύρω μας.

*She's a Rainbow - Rolling Stones*​



 



 
Από τη Wikipedia:
The name of the album is a play on a line from the KJV translation of I Corinthians 13: "For now we see through a glass, darkly, but then face to face: . . .", but it is more likely the Stones intended an homage to Ingmar Bergman and his 1961 film _Through a Glass Darkly_.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2010)

Καλησπέρα. Από τους πυροφάγους.
Και μια απορία: πώς λένε οι πυροφάγοι τις σχετικές στομαχικές ενοχλήσεις; Καούρες ή καΐλες;

_Fire Eater_ - Rusty Bryant


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2010)

_Hot Rats Radio Ad_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j564CzSaNi4
_Peaches en Regalia_ - Frank Zappa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v-cEkk-n8OA
_Little Umbrellas_ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opLkfSaJgQc
_It Must Be a Camel_
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q1gxC0xpXd4​


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2010)

Για τον φίλο μου τον Ζάζουλα, επειδή ταξιδεύει συχνά, για να δει καλύτερα το "μέγα σιδηρούν πτηνόν". 
Πώς είπατε; Αεροπλάνο το λένε; Πφφφ! Τι μπανάλ λέξη! 

_Jet Airliner_ - Steve Miller Band


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2010)

_Thick as a Brick_ - Jethro Tull




 
Really don't mind if you sit this one out.
My words but a whisper your deafness a SHOUT.
I may make you feel but I can't make you think.
Your _sperm_'s in the gutter your love's in the sink.
So you ride yourselves over the fields 
and you make all your animal deals 
and your wise men don't know how it feels 
to be thick as a brick.​ 
Οι υπόλοιποι στίχοι, εδώ.​ 
Μια που έπιασα τους Τζέθρο Ταλ, για τον Earion, από μια πάσα του που περιμένει καιρό τώρα να αξιοποιηθεί, γιατί έψαχνα βιντεάκι του _Living in the Past _με τον Άντερσον να φοράει codpiece, αλλά τζίφος, τελικά. ​
_Living in the Past_ - Jethro Tull


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2010)

Από την πάσα του Κώστα εκεί.
_Taxman_ - The Beatles




 
Let me tell you how it will be;
There's one for you, nineteen for me.
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.​ 
Should five per cent appear too small,
Be thankful I don't take it all.
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.
If you drive a car - I'll tax the street;
if you try to sit - I'll tax your seat;
if you get too cold - I'll tax the heat;
if you take a walk - I'll tax your feet.​ 
Taxman
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.​ 
Don't ask me what I want it for, ah-ah, mister Wilson
If you don't want to pay some more, ah-ah, mister Heath
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.​ 
Now my advice for those who die, taxman
Declare the pennies on your eyes, taxman
'Cause I'm the taxman,
Yeah, I'm the taxman.
_And you're working for no one but me._
Taxman!​


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2010)

κανονάκι = kanun (middle eastern harp)

_Nighttime_ - Omar Faruk Tekbilek & Brian Keane (kanun: Hassan Isikut)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OTIff1Tba_k​


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2010)

Ωραίο κομμάτι, Porkcastle. :)
Άντε μπράβο, βάλτε και τίποτα καινούργιο εσείς οι νεότεροι, να μαθαίνουμε κι εμείς οι γέροι, ηλικιωμένοι, μεγαλύτεροι, παλαιότεροι, τέλος πάντων, να μη μυρίζει μούχλα το νήμα. 

Μετά απ' αυτό, πιστός στην παραπάνω προτροπή , επειδή εκεί αναφέραμε τους θεματικούς δίσκους, ένα γλυκό απογευματινό κομμάτι, το πέμπτο ενός από τα πρώτα γνήσια concept album που άκουσα, του Days of Future Passed των Moody Blues.

_Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?) / (Evening) Time to Get Away_​_



_


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2010)

Περισσότεροι Σεξ Πίστολς, αργότερα.

Προς το παρόν, ψέματα.
_Lies_ - J.J. Cale




 
_Liar, Liar_ - Debbie Harry




 
_Liar, Liar_ - The Castaways


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2010)

_Pushin' Too Hard _- The Seeds


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2010)

_Mother Goose_ (Aqualung)- Jethro Tull


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2010)

Καταλανικά; Αμέσως!
Από τα πιο γνωστά συγκροτήματα της Βαρκελώνης, οι Ojos de Brujo (με συνεργασίες παντού, και στην Ελλάδα με τους Palyrria). 





 
*Ojos de Brujo* ("Eyes of the Sorcerer" in English) is a nine-piece band from Barcelona, Spain, who describe their style as "jipjop flamenkillo" (hip-hop with a little flamenco).

_Rumba Dub Style_




 
Κι ένα πολύ καλό δισκάκι με σύγχρονους μουσικούς της Βαρκελώνης: Barcelona Zona Bastarda.​


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Αφού ευχαριστήσω τους αποπάνω λεξιλόγους, νέους και παλιούς, για τα όμορφα ακούσματα και τους παρακαλέσω να περνάνε τακτικά απ' αυτό το νήμα, συνεχίζω τον λεξιμουσικό... χαβά μου.

Το _Jigsaw Puzzle Blues_ το είχα αναρτήσει σε ανύποπτο χρόνο εδώ. Επειδή όμως προέκυψε το σχετικό ερώτημα κι εκείνο το γιουτουμπάκι το έφαγε η μαρμάγκα της ΑΔ του youtube, το ποστάρω πάλι μαζί με άλλα τρία από τον εξαιρετικό Danny Kirwan (να συνοδεύεις και συχνά να συναγωνίζεσαι στα ίσια τον μέγα Πίτερ Γκριν στα 18 σου δεν είναι καθόλου εύκολη υπόθεση), τον ταλαντούχο κιθαρίστα και συνθέτη που δυστυχώς κατέληξε άστεγος στο Λονδίνο.
_Jigsaw Puzzle Blues_ - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac​



_Hard Work_ - Tramp with Danny Kirwan​



_One Sunny Day_ - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac​



 
Και το _Dragonfly_, ένα ποίημα του William Henry Davies που μελοποίησε ο Kirwan:


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2010)

Από την προμνησία (déjà vu) στο Déjà Vu. 

_Woodstock_ - Crosby, Stills, Nash and Young​



Βέβαια, επιβάλλεται και από την Τζόνι Μίτσελ, σε μια ασυνήθιστη εκτέλεση.


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2010)

Κι επειδή αρέσει στον Zazcat, από την Inna με τη θερινή παραλλαγή τού βιντεακίου. ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, Έλσα, για τη Regina Spektor! Κάπου είχα ακούσει το _Raindrops_ κι είχα κάνει μια νοερή σημείωση να το ψάξω, αλλά μετά με πρόδωσε το ρημάδι· πολλά ονόματα του έχω φορτώσει...

Καλημέρα. 
Το ηχητικό από την πάσα του Sarant εδώ, το οπτικό μού θύμισε τους φουμαροπώλες.

_Άγγελος Εξάγγελος_ - Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Για το δεύτερο, we're never too old to rock 'n' roll, even when we're not too young to die, με μια άλλη αρχαιολογία. ;)

_Too Old to Rock to Rock 'n' Roll: Too Young to Die_ - Jethro Tull


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2010)

Από το μετέωρο κοινοβούλιο, ξαναβρήκα μπροστά μου μια ανεκμετάλλευτη πάσα, από τις οφειλόμενες του 2009. 

_Relax _(από το _Body Double_)- Frankie Goes To Hollywood​


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2010)

Για να κάνουμε το ένα-δύο, από πάσα σε πάσα κι από ταινία σε ταινία, ορίστε "Η μπαλάντα τής Λούσι Τζόρνταν" από τη Μάριαν Φέιθφουλ, στους τίτλους αρχής τού _Μοντενέγκρο__ ή Γουρούνια και Μαργαριτάρια_, της παλιάς μαύρης κωμωδίας με την πάντα κοφτερή ματιά του Ντούσαν Μακαβέγιεφ. Δείτε την, υπάρχει στο youtube εδώ και κάνα μήνα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2010)

_Mo' Better Blues_ - Branford Marsalis​


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2010)

...
For What It's Worth - Buffalo Springfield


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εμβληματικό τραγούδι, για μένα. Από εκείνα που σε στοιχειώνουν μια ολόκληρη ζωή και κάθε φορά που ακούς τις πρώτες νότες της κιθάρας (το χώνουν, άλλωστε, σε κάθε ταινία [εκείνης της] εποχής) σου σηκώνεται η τρίχα και θέλεις μια ριπίτ περφόρμανς (όχι μόνο του τραγουδιού).
> 
> [...]


 
Πολλά χρόνια τώρα, δεν έχω διαβάσει ούτε έχω σκεφτεί καλύτερη περιγραφή γι' αυτό το κομμάτι. 

Τέσσερις μέρες μαζεύει σκούλες το νήμα, γιά να πάρουμε λίγο πάνω μας! 

_Escravos de Jo_ - Kerri Chandler & Joe Clausell


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

...
Kosmos - Paul Weller


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

...
Dirt - Death In Vegas


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

...
Death or Glory - The Clash​


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2010)

Από την πάσα του Philip εκεί (ευχαριστώ :)).

_Sous Le Soleil De Bodega_ - Les Negresses Vertes​


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2010)

Εκεί που την κεφαλή μου κλίνω.

_Anywhere I Lay My Head_ - Tom Waits




My head is spinning round, my heart is in my shoes, yeah
I went and set the Thames on fire, oh, now I must come back down
She's laughing in her sleeve boys, I can feel it in my bones
Oh, but anywhere I'm gonna lay my head, I'm gonna call my home

Well I see that the world is upside-down
Seems that my pockets were filled up with gold
And now the clouds, well they've covered over 
And the wind is blowing cold
Well I don't need anybody, because I learned, I learned to be alone
Well I said anywhere, anywhere, anywhere I lay my head, boys
Well I gonna call my home​


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2010)

, somnambulist!​
_Prophesy_ - Brian Eno & Nitin Sawhney




 
_Soundbites_ - Brian Eno & Nitin Sawhney


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2010)

Κι αυτό για το φεγγάρι που είδα απόψε να ανατέλλει πορτοκαλί και γέμισε ο ορίζοντας· 
παραλίγο να τρακάρω...

_Moonrise_ - Nitin Sawhney


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2010)

...
_Rebel Waltz_ - The Clash


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2010)

...
Redemption Song - Johnny Cash & Joe Strummer​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

_The Israelites_ - Desmond Dekker​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

_The Harder They Come_ - Jimmy Cliff​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

_Pressure Drop -_ Toots & the Maytals​



 
_Pressure Drop -_ The Clash




Εξώφυλλο από το Animal Farm.​


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

_Career Opportunities_ (Sandinista version) - The Clash


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2010)

Από τα lemmings, κι επειδή είναι ανοιξιάτικο.

_Moths_ - Jethro Tull​



 
The leaded window opened
To move the dancing candle flame
And the first moths of summer
Suicidal came.
And a new breeze chattered
In it’s may-bud tenderness ---
Sending water-lillies sailing
As she turned to get undressed.
And the long night awakened
And we soared on powdered wings ---
Circling our tomorrows
In the wary month of spring.
Chasing shadows slipping
In a magic lantern slide ---
Creatures of the candle
On a night-light-ride.
Dipping and weaving --- flutter
Through the golden needle’s eye
In our haystack madness, butterfly-stroking
On a spring-tide high.
_Life’s too long (as the lemming said)_
As the candle burned and the moths were wed.
And we’ll all burn together as the wick grows higher ---
Before the candle’s dead.
The leaded window opened
To move the dancing candle flame.
And the first moths of summer
Suicidal came
To join in the worship
Of the light that never dies
In a moment’s reflection
Of two moths spinning in her eyes.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2010)

_Living On  Borrowed Time_ - John Lennon​


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2010)

Αφανής η εν αγνοία της παραγγέλλουσα, εμφανής η επιθυμία της για λίγη ανεμελιά. :)

_Dance With Somebody_ - Mando Diao
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fGPwyT2KA30​


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2010)

Lonesome Valley - The Fairfield Four​


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2010)

See that my grave is kept clean - Lightnin' Hopkins​


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2010)

Τη μπουκιά Τα κράνα απ' το στόμα μού παίρνετε, βρε; 
Κόπιασε, δεσποινίς Ευσεβία, να δεις πόσα απίδια κράνα βάνει ο σάκος... 
Σοβαρά τώρα, μ' αρέσει ο συναγωνισμός. Εγώ σου πήρα το σομπρέρο, εσύ θα μου πάρεις την κιθάρα του μαριάτσι;


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2010)

Απέξω απ' το χορό, πολλά τραγούδια λέμε.
Rat Race​



 
Some a lawful, some a bastard, some a jacket:
Oh, what a rat race, yeah! Rat race!

Some a gorgon-a, some a hooligan-a, some a guine-gog-a
In this 'ere rat race, yeah!
Rat race!
I'm singin' that
When the cat's away,
The mice will play.
Political voilence fill ya city, ye-ah!
Don't involve Rasta in your say say;
Rasta don't work for no C.I.A.
Rat race, rat race, rat race! Rat race, I'm sayin':
When you think is peace and safety:
A sudden destruction.
Collective security for surety, ye-ah!

Don't forget your history;
Know your destiny:
In the abundance of water,
The fool is thirsty.
Rat race, rat race, rat race!

Rat race!
Oh, it's a disgrace
To see the human-race
In a rat race, rat race!
You got the horse race;
You got the dog race;
You got the human-race;
But this is a rat race, rat race!

Slogans​



Can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more.

Wipe out the paintings of slogans
all over the streets (ooh, ooh, ooh),
confusing the people
while your asphalt burns our tired feet.
I see borders and barriers,
segregation, demonstration and riots (ooh, ooh, ooh),
a-sufferation of the refugees,
oh-oh, when, when will we be free?

Oh-oh-oh, we can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
no more sweet talk from-a culprit,
no more sweet talk from the hypocrites.

So we know we can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
can't take your slogans no more,
no more sweet talk from-a culprit,
no more sweet talk from the pulpit.

No more sweet talk from-a culprit,
no more sweet talk from the hypocrites.

Them Belly Full​


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2010)

_Wings of a __Dove_ - Culture




 
It grieves me to my heart,
And I've got to protest and speak out.

Oh when I turn my eyes and see,
The wickedness that Babylon been carrying on.
Oh when I turn my eyes and see,
The things they are doing to the people on the street.

Oh that I have wings like a dove,
I would fly to the hills and be at rest.
Oh that I have wings like a dove,
I would fly.. take it from me.

Oh when I turn and look around and see,
People drinking dirty water like dogs.
Oh when I turn around and see,
How food waste a government house.

Oh when I turn around and see,
Poor people are not being respected.
Oh when I turn around and see,
Education is deteriorated.

Oh when I turn my eyes and look and see,
How much starvation stand up.
Hungry stand up like man,
While white squall man fi cut them throat.

Oh that I have wings like a dove,
I would fly to the hills and be at rest.
Oh that I have wings like a dove,
I would fly.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 
Η φτώχια θέλει καλοπέραση και η κατήφεια μουσική, πολλή μουσική.

_Black Starliner_ - Culture




 
_Marcus Garvey_ - Burning Spear




 
_Slavery Days_ - Burning Spear


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

_Softcore Surge_ - Sly & Robbie​



 
Χάλια η φωτογραφία που συνοδεύει το κομμάτι, αλλά δεν το βρήκα σε άλλη εκδοχή. 
Τουλάχιστον είναι δαρμένος.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

_La Goutte d' Or - St. Germain_
_



_​ 
_Rose Rouge_ - St. Germain​



 
_Rose Rouge_ - Erik Truffaz Quartet version


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

_Part of the Process_ - Morcheeba


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2010)

_Revenge of the Number_ - Portishead


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

_Reunited_ - Fan Death




Μου θυμίζει πολλά, αλλά μου άρεσε το μίγμα τους.
Πολλοί γνωστοί εμφανίζονται στο βίντεο. Ποιοι; Αν δεν τους βρήκατε, επιλέξτε το αποκάτω:
Prince, Marilyn Manson, Andre 3000, Depeche Mode, Bjork, Peter Gabriel, Brian Eno, Fad Gadget, Siouxsie, Courtney Love, Axl Rose, Left Eye, David Byrne, Adam Ant, Pee-Wee Herman, Billy Corgan and really, really cute girls. ;)​


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

, thx, Ambrose.​_Men Before the Mirror_ - Mark Isham


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

_In a Silent Way (Milestones)_ - Mark Isham


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 
Η φιλαργυρία δεν είναι μαγκιά!​ 
_Geiz ist nicht Geil_ - U-Bahn-Kontrollöre in tiefgefrorenen Frauenkleidern​ 




(Text: Filippo Tiberia)

Du bist die Mutter aller Schnäppchen und ich find Dich blöd. 
Ich muss Dir dass so offen sagen, da Du mir auf die Nerven gehst. 
Du gehst mir nicht nur auf die Nerven, du gehst mir auf den Sack. 
Ich bitte Dich jetzt zu verschwinden, Du mit Deinem Geizhals-Pack! 
Deine Worte sind nur Hüllen, 
prall gefüllt mit Schall und Rauch. 
Dein Gesicht grinst so verlogen 
und hässlich bist Du auch. 

_Geiz ist nicht geil _
eher schon das Gegenteil, ich sag's Dir weil 
Großmut keine Zierde ist, er ist ein Teil 
von Menschlichkeit 
und falls Du später auf der Straße sitzt 
dann wirst Du merken, dass Dir sowas nützt. 

Versuchst mir ständig zu erzählen, was ich alles brauch 
und wieviel Geld ich dabei spare, erzählst Du mir natürlich auch. 
Und dabei weiß ich doch viel besser, was ich wirklich will. 
Zum Beispiel will ich Dich bestimmt nicht, Dankeschön und nun sei still. 
Deine Worte sind nur Phrasen, 
abgedroschen, ohne Sinn. 
Und dein Sohn sieht aus wie Arschloch, 
nimm es einfach hin. 

_Geiz ist nicht geil _
eher schon das Gegenteil, ich sag's Dir weil 
Großmut keine Zierde ist, er ist ein Teil 
von Menschlichkeit 
und falls Du später auf der Straße sitzt 
dann wirst Du merken, dass Dir sowas nützt. 

Die ganze Republik ist zugemüllt mit deinem Scheiß. 
Ich kann es nicht mehr hören, sag' mal, geht's denn nur um Geiz? 
Ehrlichkeit ist nicht dein Ding, sonst wärst du nämlich fair. 
Warum bemerkt das keiner und zieht Dich aus dem Verkehr? 

_Geiz ist nicht geil _
eher schon das Gegenteil, ich sag's Dir weil 
Großmut keine Zierde ist, er ist ein Teil 
von Menschlichkeit 
und falls Du später auf der Straße sitzt 
dann wirst Du merken, dass Dir sowas nützt.

Για μετάφραση, παρακαλώ απευθυνθείτε στον Δόκτορα Εφταπλάσιο (του φορτώνομαι πάλι:))· εγώ με το ζόρι το κατάλαβα (και η απόπειρα για τον τίτλο ήταν μια στάλα *ονυχοσφραντική, όχι να το μεταφράσω κιόλας!


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2010)

Μπράβο, Ζαζ! Κάπου το είχα ξαναδεί, αλλά δεν θυμόμουνα πού, αλλιώς θα το τσιτάριζα. 
Χαίρομαι που έχει τη βούλα σου! :)


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2010)

_La Ley de Murphy_ - Arianna Puello




 
_Déjate Llevar_ - Orishas & Ariana Puello 




 
_A Lo Cubano_ - Orishas


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2010)

Άλλο ένα πάντρεμα: η μουσική και οι εικόνες του Brian Eno, οι στίχοι του David Byrne και το 'Beauty is the Promise of Happiness', ένα φιλμάκι μικρού μήκους του John Yeo, με αποτέλεσμα αυτό το βίντεο του _Strange Overtones_, από τον δίσκο Everything That Happens Will Happen Today. 

_Strange Overtones_ - Brian Eno & David Byrne




Εδώ οι στίχοι, ενώ εδώ λίγα λόγια από τον σκηνοθέτη για τα θέματα στο φιλμάκι του.​


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2010)

Επίσης, το _Regiment_, ίσως το πιο γνωστό κομμάτι από την προηγούμενη συνεργασία των δυο μεγαλοφυών μουσικών, το My Life in the Bush of Ghosts, μαζί με το _Abu Zeluf_, το κομμάτι της Dunya Yusin που σαμπλάρισαν για το _Regiment._


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2010)

_The City Sleeps_ - MC 900 Ft. Jesus


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2010)




----------



## daeman (May 18, 2010)

Ωραίο, crystal! :)
Μου φαίνεται πως θα το ακούμε συχνά τον άλλο μήνα στο Μουντιάλ, που ταιριάζει η φωνή του Victor Hugo Morales.
Από την μπάλα στην κρίση κι από τους Gotan Project στους Tanghetto, άλλους πιστούς τού electrotango, από το Μπουένος Άιρες.

_Tangocrisis_ - Tanghetto


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

_Backlash Blues_ - Nina Simone​ 




 
Mr. Backlash, mr. Backlash
Just who do think I am
You raise my taxes, freeze my wages
And send my son to vietnam​ 
You give me second class houses
And second class schools
Do you think that alla colored folks
Are just second class fools
Mr. Backlash, I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues​ 
When I try to find a job
To earn a little cash
All you got to offer
Is your mean old white backlash
But the world is big
Big and bright and round
And it's full of folks like me
Who are black, yellow, beige and brown
Mr. Backlash, I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues​ 
Mr. Backlash, mr. Backlash
Just what do you think I got to lose
I'm gonna leave you
With the backlash blues
You're the one will have the blues
Not me, just wait and see​


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

_Friction _- Morcheeba​ 




 
Locked in a cell for your very last breath
How can it be that,
This is your death
Something is stirring, way underneath
As people ignite the last burning wreath
Friction is turning to fire
Friction is burning much higher
Men in high places
Can't understand
How to end trouble in this broken land
They have no idea and no feelings for love
Just send in the dogs and they stand well above
Friction is turning to fire
Friction is burning much higher...


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

Οι στίχοι εδώ.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2010)

Καλοκαίριασε, Ζαζ, αλλά άσπρη μέρα δεν είδαμε ακόμα φέτος (και δεν ξέρω πότε θα ξαναδούμε). Πάντως, χαίρομαι που ποστάρεις καλοκαιρινά· το 'χω χειμωνιάσει το νήμα με τη μαυρίλα μου.  :)


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2010)

Από τη Ρίτα Αμπατζή στους Clash, μέσω του χιλιοτραγουδισμένου, θρυλικού Stagger Lee Shelton.

Mississippi John Hurt​



 
Woody Guthrie​



 
Taj Mahal​



 
Lloyd Price (εικονογραφημένο ;))​



 
Isley Brothers​



 
Wilson Pickett​



 
Ike and Tina Turner​



 
Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds​



 
Wrong 'Em Boyo - The Rulers




 
Wrong 'Em Boyo - The Clash




 
Stagger Lee met Billy and they got down to gambling
Stagger Lee throwed seven
Billy said that he throwed eight
So Billy said, hey Stagger! I'm gonna make my big attack
I'm gonna have to leave my knife in your back​ 
Why do you try to cheat?
And trample people under your feet
Don't you know it is wrong?
To cheat the trying man
Don't you know it is wrong?
To cheat the trying man
So you better stop, it is the wrong 'em boyo​ 
You lie, steal, cheat and deceit
In such a small, small game
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
You'd better stop, it is the Wrong 'Em Boyo​ 
Billy Boy has been shot
And Stagger Lee's come out on top
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat Stagger man
You'd better stop
It is the Wrong 'Em Boyo​ 
you must start all over again-all over again
don't you know it is wrong
You got to play it, Billy, play, 
don't you know it is wrong
you got to play it, Billy, play
And you will find it is the right 'em boyo​ 
But if you must lie and deceit
And trample people under your feet
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
Don't you know it is wrong
To cheat the trying man
You better stop.
It is the wrong 'em boyo​


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2010)

somnambulist said:


> He who fucks nuns will later join the church (ελπίζω να μην το έχεις ανεβάσει, daeman)


 
Ναι, μα τι πειράζει; Το πολύ πολύ να ταλαιπωρηθούν μερικά ηλεκτρόνια παραπάνω. 
We're not spreading factoids here; Joe says it's been tested by research! ;)


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 
Κάτω στην ποταμιά θα ξαποστάσω.

Down by the riverside - Louis Armstrong


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2010)

Baby Please Don't Go - Them​


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Πριν ξυπνήσει ο Daeman, να ένα πολυτραγουδισμένο κομμάτι εμπνευσμένο από σημερινό θέμα.


Κοιμάμαι, μπρε, μα έχω προβλέψει: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=55765&postcount=1002 :) 
Ωραία η πρώτη εκτέλεση των Persuaders, πάντως!

Δυο αλλιώτικα, που θυμήθηκα από μια προχτεσινή κουβέντα για το γλυκόπικρο Βαλκανιζατέρ και το (επίκαιρο, σε πολύ μεγαλύτερη κλίμακα τώρα) Μπραζιλέρο του Γκορίτσα. 

Χωρίς αμορτισέρ - Νίκος Πορτοκάλογλου​ 
*



*Βαλκανιζατέρ, με καμένο μοτέρ,
τι με νοιάζει με τέτοια λιακάδα.
Βαλκανιζατέρ, χωρίς αμορτισέρ,
Ευρώπη, Βαλκάνια, Ελλάδα.​ 
Είμαστε πρώτοι και τελευταίοι,
είμαστε αθώοι, απατεώνες και γενναίοι.
Είμαστε πρώτοι και τελευταίοι,
αριστοκράτες και φρικτοί μικρομεσαίοι,
ακροβάτες και λαθραίοι,
προδότες, Σουλιώτες κι αδέσποτοι κι ωραίοι.​ 
Τρέχω, τρέχω, τρέχω - Νίκος Πορτοκάλογλου & Σταύρος Λογαρίδης​ 




Ποιός να είναι αυτός που έρχεται,
αυτός που μπαίνει
στην αυλή σου και κοιτάει.
Αυτός που μπαίνει και χαιρετάει
και σου ζητάει όλα τα χρέη τα παλιά...


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Και μια που θυμήθηκα τον Πορτοκάλογλου, ορίστε και μια σούπερ ροκιά, 
που θα μπορούσε κάλλιστα να αναφέρεται στη σχέση Ελλάδας-Ευρώπης. ;)

Κάτω απ' το πουκάμισό μου (Καζαντζίδης) - Νίκος Πορτοκάλογλου​


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Στην Όμπρε! Ζαζ, έγραψες! Πολλά χρόνια πίσω με γύρισες... 
Παραταγμένοι στην πίστα οι αρσενικοί, να διαγωνίζονται ποιος θα παίξει την καλύτερη air-guitar σ' αυτό το κομμάτι.


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2010)

Ότι πηγαίναμε κάποτε στην Όμπρε είπαμε, όχι ότι κάναμε κάθε καραγκιοζιλίκι της εποχής (αν και, εγώ τουλάχιστον, παρασύρθηκα σε μερικά). Και καλά τα υπόλοιπα, αλλά VoKuHiLa με ανταύγειες; 

Το δικό μου το μαλλί ήταν κάπως έτσι (τέλη σέβεντις, γαρ· και ναι, εγώ ποζάρω στη φωτό ):





​


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

_...
Motherless Child _- Richie Havens





 
_Motherless Children Have A Hard Time_ - Blind Willie Johnson





 
John The Revelator (Blind Willie Johnson) - Curtis Stigers for Sons Of Anarchy


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

Pictures of Lily - The Who


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

(You gotta fight ) For your right (to parties??)  - Beastie Boys ​


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2010)

The Rockafeller Skank - Fatboy Slim




Check it out now, the FunkSoulBrother...;)​


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2010)

Καλημέρα.
Από τη διπλή πάσα της Έλσας εκεί. Το πρώτο γκολ στο τσεπάκι, απ' τα αποδυτήρια. 

When I'm 64 - The Beatles




 
-Will you still need me, will you still feed me, when I'm sixty four?
-Of course, granpa! Here's your bone...​

 
Καταταγείτε, μας έλεγαν, κι ήταν υποχρεωτικό. ​


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

Ευρήματα από τη ζζζακαραντά, χακαραντά, τζακαράντα, γιακαράντα, ιακαράνδη, djakalenda jacaranda.

Γερμανοί που περιγράφουν τη μουσική τους ως εξής: Musik für Alphorn, Didgeridoo, Saxophon und Percussion.

Jacaranda Ensemble in concert 2002




 
Και το πρώτο κομμάτι του εξαιρετικού δίσκου Jacarandá του Luiz Bonfá - συνθέτη μέρους της μουσικής τού _Orfeu Negro_ - γιατί το δεύτερο, το ομώνυμο, δεν το βρήκα. edit: το βρήκα και το έβαλα στη θέση του.​ 
Apache Talk - Luiz Bonfá





 

Επίσης, το Manhã de Carnaval από το _Orfeu Negro_, μια από τις πιο γνωστές μποσανόβες, από τον συνθέτη μαζί με την Κατερίνα Βαλέντε.​


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2010)

Return of Django - Lee "Scratch" Perry & the Upsetters




 
Train to Skaville - The Ethiopians




 
I should have known better - The Skatalites


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2010)

Ποια η διαφορά ανάμεσα σε crow και raven; Ορίστε ;):

As the Crow Flies - The Original Animals
από τον δίσκο Before We Were So Rudely Interrupted.





 

The Raven - Alan Parson's Project
από το Tales of Mystery and Imagination


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Cold Cold Heart - Norah Jones​


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2010)

Sparrow - Simon and Garfunkel


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Κανονικά, έπρεπε να περιμένω τρεις ώρες...

Wednesday Morning, 3 A.M. - Simon and Garfunkel​


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Diamonds on the Soles of her Shoes (Zimbabwe) - Paul Simon & Ladysmith Black Mambazo​


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Homeless - Ladysmith Black Mambazo​


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Pata Pata - Miriam Makeba


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Lion of Africa - Manu Dibango




​


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2010)

Shuffering and Shmiling - Fela Anikulapo Kuti


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2010)

Three Little Birds :) - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

Too Much Monkey Business - Chuck Berry with Keith Richards


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2010)

One Size Fits All - Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention​ 
Inca Roads
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OURkogc_MkM​ 
Can't Afford No Shoes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZVkHOScT8Kc​ 
Sofa No. 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Pz0TGzqX2k​ 
Po-jama People
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCdYI6-Uz7M​ 
Florentine Pogen
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=53CuDan5UDs​ 
Evelyn, a Modified Dog
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nINYjuPsHbo​ 
San Ber'dino
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WHWnZtfgFys​ 
Andy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1xTynHGqxcQ​ 
Sofa No. 2
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XYgf0HL_5mQ​


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2010)

Throwing my baby out with the bathwater - Tenpole Tudor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rQoAD2qUJSM​


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

I walked with a zombie - Roky Erickson




 
Zombie Woof - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

τέρμα η ένταση​ 
No Fun - The Stooges




 
Lust for Life - Iggy Pop




​


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

Janie Jones - The Clash​



 
I fought the law


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

I wanna be sedated - Ramones




 
Teenage Lobotomy




​


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2010)

Surfin' Bird - The Trashmen​



 
Wipeout - The Surfaris​


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Todos Mortales - Ojos de Brujo




 
Dame Una Pista - Los Delinqüentes


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Azul - Muchachito Bombo Infierno
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wOxPG6Mpms0​ 
El secreto de las tortugas - Maldita Nerea & Los Delinqüentes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GE5wC2SylTY​ 
Rock Rumberu - La Troba Kung-Fú
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPM31Vr5uTQ​


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2010)

Κοκκινοσκουφίτσες πολλές.

Little Red Riding Hood - Big Bopper​ 




 
Οι Sam the Sham and the Pharaohs είπαν το δικό τους​ 




 
και οι Meteors το έκαναν psychobilly.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Cartwheels, catherine wheel, catherine wheels. 
Έψαχνα να βρω απ' αυτό, αλλά τα παράτησα. Ορίστε λοιπόν οι Catherine Wheel με δροσερή υποθαλάσσια εικονογράφηση.

Fripp - Catherine Wheel​



 
Για να πάμε πιο βαθιά :):
Guillaume Nery base jumping at Dean's Blue Hole, 
filmed on breath hold by Julie Gautier


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Big Business - Talking Heads




1982. Όλα τριγύρω αλλάζουνε κι όλα τα ίδια μένουν.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Burn the flames (Don't Slander Me, 1986) - Roky Erickson​


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Βόμβους, σβούρους γή σβούρους; ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2010)

Goo Goo Muck - Ronnie Cook & the Gaylads​ 




 
Goo Goo Muck (filthier version  - The Cramps​


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2010)

I just want to make love to you - Muddy Waters​



 
Rolling Stones​



 
The Sensational Alex Harvey Band​



 
Etta James​


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

My neighbourhood - Space


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2010)

Ooh, I like it (Blue Tomato) - The Creeps​


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=70865

Brother, Can You Spare a Dime? - Tom Waits​ 




lyrics by Yip Harburg, music by Jay Gorney (1931) 

They used to tell me I was building a dream, 
and so I followed the mob. 
When there was earth to plow or guns to bear, 
I was always there right on the job. 
They used to tell me I was building a dream, 
with peace and glory ahead
Why should I be standing in line, 
just waiting for bread? 

Once I built a railroad, I made it run, 
I made it race against time. 
Once I built a railroad; now it's done. 
Brother, can you spare a dime? 

Once I built a tower, up to the sun, 
brick, and rivet, and lime; 
Once I built a tower, now it's done. 
Brother, can you spare a dime? 

Once in khaki suits, gee we looked swell, 
Full of that Yankee Doodly Dum, 
Half a million boots went slogging through Hell, 
And I was the kid with the drum!
Say, don't you remember, they called me Al; 
it was Al all the time. 
Why don't you remember, I'm your pal? 
Buddy, can you spare a dime? 

Once in khaki suits, gee we looked swell, 
Full of that Yankee Doodly Dum, 
Half a million boots went slogging through Hell, 
And I was the kid with the drum!
Say, don't you remember, they called me Al; 
it was Al all the time. 
Say, don't you remember, I was your pal? 
Buddy, can you spare a dime?


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2010)

Hard Time Killing Floor Blues (Skip James) - Chris Thomas King​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4n9mCcpatig


----------



## daeman (Jun 18, 2010)

Σ' αυτούς εδώ τους νεαρούς πάντως, αρέσουν πιο πολύ οι κάθε είδους και χρώματος "καραμελίτσες". 
Από την πάσα της Άνεφ εκεί, με τα ευφορικά του Σαββατοκύριακου.

The weekend has landed - Human Traffic promo




 
Περισσότερο μπιτ από την ίδια ταινία, σ' εκείνο το νήμα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Από εκείνο το νήμα του Κώστα με τον Théo Sarapo (Σαραπό, Σαγκαπό, Σαγαπό), 
ο ηχητικός μου συνειρμός στο 1':53", en español. ;)

Se a Cabo - Santana
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AugqAF2mUqA​


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Ingrata - Cafe Tacvba​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEfaxwK3mn4


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2010)

Ουδείς ήττων του Πολ Γουέλερ τραγούδησε τα Τουφέκια του Ήτον (καλά, καλά, Ίτον  το 1979. ;)

Eton Rifles - The Jam
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lG0L86DRuC8​


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

excerpted from the previous song ;)


----------



## daeman (Jun 23, 2010)

και για την απαραίτητη ισορροπία


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Fragile - Sting




 
Επειδή σήμερα με ταλαιπωρεί πάλι η κυρία του, και για να μην ξεχνιόμαστε.​ 
On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are​ 
Με τους στίχους σε διάφορες γλώσσες, εδώ.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

keep on dubbing, somnambulist! ​ 
King Tubby Meets Rockers Uptown (arranged for theremin) - Makmed the Miller​


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Alsema Dub - Bill Laswell & Jah Wobble​



 
New Mexico Dub - Jah Wobble​


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Zen Concrete - Sly & Robbie​



 
Herb Dub - Mad Professor & Lee "Scratch" Perry​


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2010)

Μετά τα dub, μια αφιέρωση σε μια ψυχή που χρειάζεται επειγόντως διακοπές. :)

Canção Do Mar - Amália Rodrigues​



 
Dulce Pontes​



 
Ελένη Πέτα με την Ορχήστρα Νυκτών Εγχόρδων του Δήμου Πατρέων​


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2010)

Από τότε που ο Στίβενσον ήταν Στέφενσων.





 
Μηχανικός στη μηχανή
και ναύτης στο τιμόνι
κι ο θερμαστής στο στόκολο
μ' έξι φωτιές μαλώνει.​ 
Αγάντα, θερμαστάκι μου,
και ρίχνε τις φτυαριές σου
μέσα στο καζανάκι σου
να φτιάξουν οι φωτιές σου.​ 
Κάργα ρασκέτα και λοστό
τον Μπέη να περάσω
και μες του Κάρντιφ τα νερά
εκεί να πάω ν' αράξω.​ 
Μα η φωτιά είναι φωτιά,
μα η φωτιά είναι λαύρα
κι η θάλασσα μου τα 'κανε
τα σωθικά μου μαύρα.​


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2010)

:) Θα 'θελα πολύ να συναντηθούμε σ' ένα live gig εμείς οι δυο. 
Somnambulist versus featuring Insomniac: Burning down the house! 

Αφιερωμένο σε όλους τους μουσικούς επιμελητές φωνογραφιτζήδες.

Οι φωνογραφιτζήδες - Γιώργος Μπάτης




 
Όλοι οι φωνογραφιτζήδες
είναι μάγκες και ατσίδες
όλοι οι φωνογραφιτζήδες​ 
Όσα φράγκα κονομάνε
στην ταβέρνα τ' ακουμπάνε
όσα φράγκα κονομάνε​ 
Με μπερδέψανε μια νύχτα
σα μπαρμπούνι μες στα δίχτυα
με μπερδέψανε μια νύχτα​ 
Μου τη φέραν ένα βράδυ
σα μουγκρί στο παραγάδι
μου τη φέραν ένα βράδυ​ 
Με ψαρέψαν μιαν ημέρα
μέσα, καλέ, στον Περαία
με ψαρέψαν μιαν ημέρα​


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2010)

Κωστής Μαραβέγιας, πολύ πριν τους Ιλεγκάλ.

Βασιλικός - X Darawish




 
Ερώτηση


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Όχι γκόλντι, αλλά οπωσδήποτε όλντι. :)​ 
Driver's Seat - Sniff 'n' the Tears




 
Ενώ αυτό είναι και γκόλντι. 
Drive My Car - The Beatles


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2010)

Άλλα δυο, κατάλληλα για κυριακάτικη βόλτα.

Stickshifts and Safetybelts - Cake




 
Αυτή η παρέα δεν είχε δενπινοδηγό εντεταλμένο οδηγό.

Stop This Car - Jonathan Richman​


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2010)

Μια που εγκαινίασες τον ποδοσφαιρικό σχολιασμό με μουσική, ορίστε ένας οβολός.

Μαριάτσι από την Αργεντινή. 
Mariachi Mix Mañanitas - Aguilas de America​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaKWPtIzRzk


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

ευχαριστώ για την πάσα, Δρ7χ
bed-ins & video-clip embeddings​ 




 




 




 
Παραπροϊόν: bedding the rules


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

...
Whistling Past The Graveyard - Screamin' Jay Hawkins





 

Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2010)

Heart Attack & Vine - Screamin' Jay Hawkins
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4xLBQIWeAjI​ 
Tom Waits​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C49H3aWdiK8

Till the Money Runs Out​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C3elbKuH_Tchttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RsIl4eIwufk


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

..
Snatch It Back and Hold It - Junior Wells







Chitlins Con Carne - Junior Wells


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Got My Μοjo Working - Junior Wells
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mJUdPrIFHpQ​


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Spoonful - Howlin' Wolf


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Ornithology - Charlie Parker




 
Miles Davis (τρομπέτα), Charlie Parker (άλτο σαξόφωνο), Lucky Thompson (τενόρο σαξόφωνο), 
Dodo Marmarosa (πιάνο), Vic McMillan (μπάσο), Roy Porter (ντραμς). 28-3-1946.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 1, 2010)

Frame by Frame - King Crimson


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2010)

Πέντε μάγκες στον Περαία (Τα Ρεγγέτικα) - Trio Tekke​


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2010)

*Summertime*​ 
Ella Fitzgerald




 
Charlie Parker




 
Dizzy Gillespie




 
Miles Davis




 
Charlie Mingus




 
John Coltrane








 
τζάζεψα​


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2010)

*Summertime Blues*​ 
Eddie Cochran​



 
Brian Setzer (as Eddie Cochran, _La Bamba_)​



 
The Who (Live at Leeds)​



 
T. Rex​


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

Bisabuelo - Kapanga


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

The Court of the Crimson King - King Crimson​



 
The dance of the puppets 
The rusted chains of prison moons 
Are shattered by the sun. 
I walk a road, horizons change 
The tournament's begun. 
The purple piper plays his tune, 
The choir softly sing; 
Three lullabies in an ancient tongue, 
For the court of the crimson king. 

The keeper of the city keys 
Put shutters on the dreams. 
I wait outside the pilgrim's door 
With insufficient schemes. 
The black queen chants 
The funeral march, 
The cracked brass bells will ring; 
To summon back the fire witch 
To the court of the crimson king. 

The gardener plants an evergreen 
Whilst trampling on a flower. 
I chase the wind of a prism ship 
To taste the sweet and sour. 
The pattern juggler lifts his hand; 
The orchestra begins. 
As slowly turns the grinding wheel 
In the court of the crimson king. 

On soft gray mornings widows cry 
The wise men share a joke; 
I run to grasp divining signs 
To satisfy the hoax. 
The yellow jester does not play 
But gentle pulls the strings 
And smiles as the puppets dance 
In the court of the crimson king.

​


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

H διασκευή του Hall of Mirrors - που πόσταρε στο #1403 ο Somnambulist - από τη Siouxsie & the Banshees (Through the Looking Glass, 1987), συνοδευόμενη από ένα απόσπασμα του _Outer and Inner Space_.





 
She stepped into the hall of mirrors 
Where she discovered a reflection of herself 
Even the greatest stars discover themselves in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars discover themselves in the looking glass 

Sometimes she saw her real face 
And sometimes a stranger at her place 
Even the greatest stars find their face in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars find their face in the looking glass 

She fell in love with the image of herself 
and suddenly the picture was distorted 
Even the greatest stars dislike themselves in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars dislike themselves in the looking glass 

She made up the person she wanted to be 
And changed into a new personality 
Even the greatest stars change themselves in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars change themselves in the looking glass 

The artist is living in the mirror 
With the echoes of himself 
Even the greatest stars live their lives in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars fix their face in the looking glass 
Even the greatest stars live their lives in the looking glass


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2010)

Rock 'n' Roll - Lou Reed


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2010)

Mule Kicking In My Stall - Otis Spann​


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

In the summertime - Mungo Jerry​



 
Shaggy featuring Ravon


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

Ice Cream Man - Jonathan Richman & the Modern Lovers


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2010)

...
Needles and Pins - Willy DeVille


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Άνωθεν κλήση κι αυτή, όχι όμως από τόooσο ψηλά 
Εύχομαι να μην την ξανακούσουμε (ή να μην ανταποκριθούμε) ποτέ.

The Call Up - The Clash


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

Εισπηδών βούλομαι τον εφεδρικόν αυτών τροχόν αφαιρείν... 
Όπα, συγγνώμη, παραμιλώ αφηρημένος. 


Ο σαλταδόρος - Μιχάλης Γενίτσαρης


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2010)

...
Heatwave - The Last Drive








Gone, gone, gone







Sweet Thing (Blood Nirvana)





 
Για τον Chris B.I.


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2010)

Συμπάθα με για τα αταίριαστα, Ζέφυρε :), αλλά είναι για καλό σκοπό. 
Για τον φίλο που σήμερα τα έχει ανάγκη.

Good Vibrations - Beach Boys​



 
Positive Vibration - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Από τη διπλή πάσα του Δόχτορα.

In the winter of '79 - Tom Robinson Band​




Too good to be true​


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Shaman's Blues - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2010)

Queen of the highway - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2010)

Από μια πάσα της SBE.

The Leader - The Clash




 
Atom secrets, secret leaflet
Have the boys found the leak yet?
The molehill sets the wheel in motion
His downfall picks up locomotion​ 
The people must have something good to read on a Sunday​ 
The leader's wife takes a government car
In the dark to meet her minister
But the leader never leaves his door ajar
As he swings his whip from the Boer War​ 
He wore a leather mask for his dinner guests
Totally nude and with deep respect
Proposed a toast to the votes he gets
The feeling of power and the thought of sex!​ 
Now the girl let the fat man touch her
Vodka fumes and the feel of a vulture
The driver waited in the embassy car
The fat man's trap was set for capture
So the girl let the thin man touch her
Mixing questions, drunken laughter
The ministry car was waiting there
A minister knows his own affair​ 
The people must have something good to read on a Sunday​


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2010)

Πώς λέμε chupacabra; Καμία σχέση. 

Tubthumping - Chumbawamba




 
Timebomb




 
Επίσης, μια που αναφέρθηκαν και οι άριοι σήμερα: 

The day the nazi died




 
We're taught that after the war the Nazis vanished without a trace 
But batallions of fascists still dream of a master race 
The history books they tell of their defeat in forty-five 
But they all come out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died 
They say the prisoner of Spandau was a symbol of defeat 
Whilst Hess remained imprisoned and the fascists they were beat 
So the promise of an aryan world would never materialise 
So why did they all come out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died 
The world is riddled with maggots--the maggots are getting fat 
They're making a tasty meal of all the bosses and bureaucrats 
They're taking over the board rooms and they're fat and full of pride 
And they all came out of the woodwork on the day the Nazi died 
So if you meet with these historians I'll tell you what to say 
Tell them that the Nazis never really went away 
They're out there burning houses down and peddling racist lies 
And we'll never rest again until every Nazi dies


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Από την Τοσοδούλα (Thumbelina, small as a thimble, sharp as a needle, quick and nimble), οι Pretenders το 1984 μαζί με μια πιο κάντρι, ακουστική εκτέλεση του 1995 με double, triple quadruple time στο τέλος. 
Το πρώτο δεν έχει καλό ήχο, αλλά το διάλεξα για ιστορικούς λόγους (και για τον παγκόσμιο χάρτη εκείνης της εποχής στο σκηνικό).





 




 
Επίσης, In the middle of the road, από το Live Aid με μικροφωνισμούς και κιθαρίστα με κεφαλόδεσμο 
(το μυστρί, το πηλοφόρι κάνει άντρα το αγόρι . Μπόνους στο τέλος, ο Νίκολσον παρουσιαστής και νερά, πολλά νερά, για τον καύσωνα σήμερα




 
και Don't get me wrong, με χαρακτηριστικές εμφανίσεις έιτιζ και τον Πάτρικ Μακνί στον ρόλο του Τζον Στιντ των Εκδικητών.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Επειδή έπιασα εκείνη την εποχή στη Βρετανία και στο ποστ της Παλάβρας εκεί, διάβασα μαζί τον Sleepy και τον Sneezy και για μια στιγμή, μέχρι να πέσει το κέρμα, αναρωτήθηκα πώς θα μεταφράζαμε τον νάνο Sleazy :

Nice 'n' Sleazy - Stranglers




Διακοπέεες, επειγόντως!​


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Όχι, δεν υπάρχει.
Θα με βάλεις να ξεσκονίσω το πικάπ βραδιάτικα, για να πω άλλη μια φορά τι μ...ία έκαναν που ανάγκασαν τον Kooper να φύγει και πήραν στη θέση του τον ξενέρωτο David Clayton-Thomas;

Ευτυχώς, ο Kooper δεν τους είχε ανάγκη. 
Αυτός ο δίσκος, λίγο μετά την ολοκλήρωση του Child is Father to the Man, είναι τρανή απόδειξη (και καμάρι της συλλογής μου . Δυο κομμάτια, ενδεικτικά, για να μη με πιάσει η μανία και ψάχνω όλο το βράδυ να τα βρω όλα:

Green Onions - Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield




 
Sonny Boy Williamson - Al Kooper & Mike Bloomfield




 
αλλά ίσως η πιο τρανή για μένα είναι το Super Session, που ηχογραφήθηκε στο στούντιο λίγο πριν το αποπάνω λάιβ, τρεις μεγάλες μορφές που κένταγαν ένα ολόκληρο διήμερο, στην πρώτη πλευρά ο Μπλούμφιλντ, στη δεύτερη ο Στιλς:

Albert's Shuffle​



 
Stop​



 
Man's Temptation​



 
His Holy Modal Majesty​



 
Really​



 
It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry​



 
Season of the Witch








 
You Don't Love Me




 
Harvey's Tune​



 
Blues for Nothing (παραλειπόμενο, με τον Bloomfield)​



 
Σε μεγάλο ταξίδι μ' έβαλες απόψε.  Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2010)

Πιάνοντας αυτή τη μουσική, αυτή την εποχή κι αυτή την παρέα, θυμήθηκα τι με τραβούσε απ' το μανίκι χτες που είδα το drifting. Ο Μπάτερφιλντ στο Μοντερέι.

Driftin' Blues - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.

Επειδή ο/η sadebeg μου θύμισε εκεί το Αλδεβαράν του Θωμόπουλου, ορίστε δυο μουσικά αποσπάσματα από την ίδια ταινία, που κυκλοφόρησαν στο Μεταφοραί-Εκδρομαί: Ο Μήτσος του Πουλικάκου.

Σκόνη, πέτρες, λάσπη - Δ. Πουλικάκος & Εξαδάχτυλος




 
Ο γιατρός, παιδιά




 
Το δεύτερο μου θυμίζει τους ΔυΝαΤούς γιατρούς που βάλθηκαν να εξυγιάνουν με το αζημίωτο τη βαριά άρρωστη οικονομία, τη δική μας και την παγκόσμια, για το καλό μας και με μπόλικο γύψο, ως συνήθως.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2010)

Αφιερωμένο στους "κυρίους" της άλλοτε British Petroleum.

Excuse me, Mister - Ben Harper


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Did you exchange... cold comfort for change?

Wish you were here - Pink Floyd​



 
Το έχει ξαναβάλει πέρυσι ο tsioutsiou εδώ, αλλά εκείνο το λίνκι δεν λειτουργεί πια.

Anyway, right now I wish I was _there_:




Παρηγοριά στον κατακαημένο από τη ζέστη.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Τι τραγουδάει το Whale Song-Singing Double-Breasted Angle Hooper;

*El Canto de la Ballena - Chambao*




Τη δροσιά του να 'χετε... ​


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

Για τη δροσιά του, οπτική και ακουστική, από τον δίσκο με τον ταιριαστό τίτλο To the sea. 

You and your heart - Jack Johnson​



 
Θάλασσα κι αλμυρό νερό, να σε ξεχάσω δεν μπορώ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2010)

azimuthios said:


> Για τον daeman που ξέρω ότι θα του αρέσει, ορίστε ένα συγκρότημα από την εξωτική Μαλεσίνα... :) που μου έδειξε ένας γνωστός τις προάλλες.


 
Thanks! Nice, that Malesina Blues, but there ain't no cure for the summertime blues...


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2010)

Πάσα στο τελευταίο λεπτό από την τελευταία παράγραφο στο πρώτο ποστ του parlay.

Man With A Harmonica (Κάποτε στη Δύση) - Ennio Morricone​


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2010)

Pied Piper - Jethro Tull




 
Και ο γιος τού άλλοτε Κατ Στίβενς, ο Yoriyos, που τον ξανάβαλε στα μεράκια με τη μουσική μετά από 20 χρόνια.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2010)

We gotta get out of this place - The Animals


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2010)

I gotta move - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2010)

Leaving Here - The High Numbers​


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2010)

Let's call the whole thing off - Billie Holiday​



 
Καλό μήνα!


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2010)

Who the cap fit - Bob Marley & the Wailers


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Stigmata Martyr - Bauhaus


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

...
Night Train - Earl Bostic





 

James Brown





 

James Brown (@78+ rpm at the TAMI Show)


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Te van a matar - Lumbalú


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Speechless - Kruder & Dorfmeister


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Shaolin Satellite - Thievery Corporation​


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Angels - Wax Poetic featuring Norah Jones (Thievery Corporation remix)


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Exilio - Thievery Corporation


----------



## daeman (Aug 4, 2010)

Knocking on Hermann's Tür ​Hermann hiess er - Nina Hagen


----------



## daeman (Aug 5, 2010)

Μακρινή συγγένεια με αυτό.
Ανιούσα ή κατιούσα; Θα σας γελάσω.​Play with fire - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Aug 5, 2010)

Boof n' Baff n' *Biff* - Black Uhuru (reconstructed by Thievery Corporation)




 
Boof n' Baff n' Biff - Black Uhuru (Fila Brazillia remix)


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

, somnambulist!

Fortress Europe - Asian Dub Foundation​



 
Real Great Britain​


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Ja Sha Taan (Transglobal Underground Karachi Deathcult Mix) - Fun-Da-Mental


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Ali Mullah - Transglobal Underground featuring Natacha Atlas​



 
Ali Mullah Lament


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Cupid - Sam Cooke




 
Amy Winehouse


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2010)

Fair enough. 
Για τον Δόχτορα που το θυμήθηκε το πρωί και για τα ίσια σου 

As tears go by - Nancy Sinatra




 
Vitamin String Quartet​



 
Bossa n' Stones, για τον καύσωνα


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

Inglan is a bitch - Linton Kwesi Johnson




 
Get Back - Jean Binta Breeze


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

The New World Order - Linton Kwesi Johnson​


----------



## daeman (Aug 7, 2010)

...
Urrun - Fermin Muguruza
​



 
Korrika ska (Big Beñat)
​


----------



## daeman (Aug 8, 2010)

Sax and Violins - Talking Heads


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ε, αφού έβαλες Κριμ με τέτοια ζέστη, ν' ακούσουμε και το πρωτότυπο, πνιγηρό σαν τη κάψα του Νότου, το εμβληματικό του θρύλου Ρόμπερτ Τζόνσον, που σ' αυτό το σταυροδρόμι πούλησε  την ψυχή του στον Λέγκμπα για να γίνει _θεϊκός _κιθαρίστας. 27 χρονώ εκπλήρωσε τη συμβατική του υποχρέωση, αλλά μέχρι τότε πρόκαμε πολλά και πρόλαβε πολλούς.

Crossroads - Robert Johnson​




Για όσους βαριούνται να διαβάζουν τα κατεβατά της Βικιπαίδειας, μια περίληψη:





Επίσης, μια αναφορά στο Ω, αδελφέ, πού είσαι;, με τον Chris Thomas King, 




γέφυρα για το επόμενο, το Hard Time Killing Floor Blues:


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Μετά τον αμερικανικό νότο, ένας μπλουζίστας του δικού μας νότου, ο Ψαραντώνης, μαζί με τον Γιώργη στην Τίγρη, αφιερωμένο από άλλο πειραχτήρι.  :)






Για όσους προτιμούν τον βορρά και την όχι τόσο ιδιόρρυθμη προφορά, ο Σωκράτης Μάλαμας πέρυσι:


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Μια που ανέβηκα στα βόρεια και μετά από τέτοια πάσα, ορίστε κι ο Γιάννης Αγγελάκας με τους Επισκέπτες.


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Ξανά στο νότο, αφού θυμήθηκα παραπάνω τον Λέγκμπα. 
Αφτωπασάρωμαι αναινδιάστος και ανεδαιστάτος . 
Μάλους ή μπόνους, όπως το δει κανείς, το απόσπασμα της ταινίας είναι μεταγλωττισμένο γερμανιστί.

Papa Legba (True Stories) - Talking Heads​


----------



## daeman (Aug 16, 2010)

Κι άλλο μυστικιστικό, από την πάσα του Ζαζ εκεί.

Merciful One - Zohar​


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2010)

Πρώτα απ' όλα, ευχαριστώ τον somnambulist που μου θύμισε τον Νικολαΐδη και το τραγούδι που ξανάκουσα με χαρά μετά από τόσα χρόνια. Πιο βαρύ και βραδινό αυτό εδώ, αλλά με γυρόφερνε από χτες:

Στου τουρισμού την ανοχή - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές​


----------



## daeman (Aug 17, 2010)

nickel said:


> Εγώ να γυρίσω σε παλιές δροσερές αμερικανιές:
> 
> Βοnnie Raitt: Give It Up Or Let Me Go


 
Και δεύτερον, όσο κι αν μ' αρέσει η Μπόνι, δε σ' αφήνω να με βάλεις στο τριπ του αμερικανικού νότου! ;)

Σήμερα προτιμώ άλλο κόλλημα, πιο νότιο. Δροσερές μεξικανιές, επειδή απ' το πρωί θυμάμαι τα σαραντάρια στην πόλη του Μεξικού και τη δροσιά του Καφέ Τακούμπα, όπου κατέφευγα για να τα γλιτώσω. Και τα χοντρά ντουβάρια που δεν άφηναν τη ζέστη να εισβάλει στην Κάσα Ασούλ, το σπίτι που γεννήθηκε η Φρίντα Κάλο στο Κογιοακάν και μετέτρεψε σε μουσείο ο Ριβέρα μετά τον θάνατό της, και αίθρια με παχιά σκιά και καταπληκτικό καφέ στην Οαχάκα, στα λημέρια της Λίλας Ντάουνς, και... Μα τώρα προσπαθώ να διασκεδάσω την καυτή φρίκη εν Τρίκκη! 


Perro Negro - Café Tacvba & Lila Downs




 
Desconocido Soy - David Byrne & Nrü




 
Yolanda Niguas - Café Tacvba & David Byrne




 
Ojala Que Llueva Cafe (May it rain coffee ) - Café Tacvba


----------



## daeman (Aug 18, 2010)

...
Dig Watermelon Man  - Miles Davis and friends


----------



## daeman (Aug 19, 2010)

Dandelion - Rolling Stones​



 
Για τον Δρα, ξέρει εκείνος γιατί. :) Tell me if she laughs or cries...


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Μια που πιαστήκαμε εκεί με τα αγριοράδικα, τις πικραλίδες, επιβάλλεται να βάλω και την άλλη πλευρά του Dandelion (το φλίπσαϊντ ελληνιστί, για να πάρουμε μια γεύση (στοουνικής, όχι αποκλειστικά τζαγκερικής) πικρίας και ελάχιστα συγκαλυμμένης αγριάδας. Μια ματιά στo βλέμμα του Τζάγκερ αρκεί.

We love you (Jagger/Richards) - Rolling Stones




We don't care if you only love "we"
We don't care if you only love "we"
We love you. We love you, and we hope that you will love "we" too
We love "they". We love "they", and we want you to love "they" too
Ah...​ 
We don't care if you hound "we" and love is all around "we"
Love can't get our minds off
We love you, we love you​ 
You will never win "we"
Your uniforms don't fit "we"
We forget the place we're in
'Cause we love you
We love you. Of course, we do​ 
I love you. I love you
And I hope that you won't prove wrong too
We love you. We do. We love you. We do. 
Ah.....Ah......Ah.....​ 
Αντιγράφω από τη Wikipedia:​Recorded on June 12, during the sessions for _Their Satanic Majesties Request_, the song is a droning Moroccan influenced anthem of defiance. Outwardly, it was a message from the band to its fans, expressing appreciation for support in the wake of their recent drug busts. It was also an ironic, tongue in cheek slap in the faces of the police harassing them and the Stones' true feelings about it, putting on a cooperative and friendly face while inside they were seething with anger and indignation (as is represented by Brian Jones' unforgettably surreal Mellotron in the background). "We Love You" is a psychedelic collage of jail sounds, Nicky Hopkins' foreboding piano riff, and otherworldly tape-delayed vocal effects, featuring a visiting Lennon and McCartney on high harmonies. The song's lyric, seemingly an echo of the Beatles' "All You Need Is Love" (which Lennon, in his famous 1970 _Rolling Stone_ interview, insisted it was) broadcast from earlier in the summer, on closer examination espouses a strong anti-establishment posture.
The promotional film for the single was directed by Peter Whitehead. It included footage from recording sessions along with segments that re-enacted the 1895 trial of Oscar Wilde, with Jagger, Richards and Marianne Faithfull respectively portraying Wilde, a judge and Lord Alfred Douglas. Footage of Rolling Stones guitarist Brian Jones, with his eyes drooping and unfocused, also appears.

Και μια εικόνα χαρακτηριστική εκείνης της οργιώδους εποχής:
Allen Ginsberg was in London for a pro-marijuana rally in Hyde Park. He met Jagger at McCartney's house, and Jagger invited the Beat poet to that night's session with Paul and John to record uncredited backing vocals for "We Love You". Ginsberg, waving his Shiva beads and a Tibetan oracle ring, conducted the singers from the other side of the studio glass to the tempo of the stuttering Mellotron track. "They looked like little angels," he wrote later of the Stones and the Beatles, "like Botticelli Graces singing together for the first time."​ 
Well, it just goes to show
Things are not what they seem...
πάσα για το επόμενο.​


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Sister Morphine - Rolling Stones




 
Marianne Faithful


----------



## daeman (Aug 20, 2010)

Για να απαλύνω την κατάθλιψη του Sister Morphine, η απατηλή κάντρι ανεμελιά του επόμενου στο Sticky Fingers, του Dead Flowers:





 
και το πιο δυνατό κομμάτι του δίσκου, το Can't You Hear Me Knocking, με το εκπληκτικό ξέσπασμα του Μικ Τέιλορ και των υπόλοιπων (και σκηνές από το Καζίνο):




Η άχρηστη πληροφορία: When released, _Casino_ had the most uses of the word "fuck" (422) in a feature length film.​ 
Με την ευκαιρία, από το το Exile on Main Street, τον καλύτερο για μένα δίσκο τους όπου ο Τέιλορ έδειξε πραγματικά τα δόντια του, το Casino Boogie.


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Δροσίσει, δε δροσίσει ο καιρός, καλή ιδέα να δροσιστούμε μουσικά, με νύξεις ερήμου όμως, καραβάνια και Τυνησία. ;)

Caravan - Arturo Sandoval​



 
A Night in Tunisia (live in Havana, 1985)- Dizzy Gillespie, Arturo Sandoval


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2010)

Μιας και θυμήθηκα εκεί το "Παρίσι, Τέξας", ορίστε και το πρώτο κομμάτι του σάουντρακ της ταινίας, κατάλληλο για ένα νωχελικό σούρουπο.

Paris, Texas - Ry Cooder


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ, nevergrown, που μου το θύμισες.

Donna Donna - Joan Baez


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2010)

Από το Once Upon a Time in Mexico, που μου θύμισε εκεί ο Νικέλ, μια σκληρή κουκαράτσα:

Cuka Rocka - Chingon​



 
Επίσης, για τις κυρίες, φάτε μάτια Τζόνι:

Sands Theme (written and produced by Johnny Depp, Bill Carter, Bruce Witkin and Ruth Ellsworth) - 
Tonto's Giant Nuts ​



 
και Αντώνη - αν και η Σάλμα συγκινεί κυρίως τους κυρίους - από τη δεύτερη ταινία της σειράς τού Μαριάτσι (από την οποία κινηματογραφικώς μόνο το πρώτο μού άρεζε):

Canción Del Mariachi - Antonio Banderas & Los Lobos




 
Me gustan tomar mis copas
_Aguardiente es lo mejor_
Tambien la tequila blanco
Con su sale da sabor...​


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2010)

Cucarachas Enojadas (Angry Cockroaches) - Tito & Tarantula​


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2010)

Τα ευκόλως εννοούμενα...

Brazil - Django Reinhardt




 
Kate Bush


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

Return of Django - Lee Perry & the Upsetters




 
Asian Dub Foundation




 ​


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

By the rivers of Babylon - The Melodians




 
Boney M Ε ρε, νιάτα... ;)




 ​


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2010)

James Bond Theme - The Skatalites  




​ 
Guns of Navarone - The Skatalites




​


----------



## daeman (Aug 28, 2010)

Rhubarb Ann Barbara Ann ;)

The Regents, 1961 (American Graffiti)




 
The Beach Boys, 1965




 
The Who, 1966 (+ My Generation)




 
The Who, 1977


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2010)

Καλησπέρα.
Για ξενύχτηδες μεταφραστές και όχι μόνο.

Insomnia (Lost in Translation) - Electric President 




 
There's a light bulb dangling from string
It's slowly swaying up over my head now
As I jot down the words that'll never be sung
And wait for my headache to numb​ 
And the wind sounds as if the world's sighing
And the moon's just a torn fingernail
As the TV flickers and hums by the wall
And I wait for my eyesight to fade​ 
So, So, So
It's so damn slow
So, So, So
It's so damn slow​ 
And the bright-eyed choke on ambition
And the old folks circle their graves
And the young ones are busy destroying their names
And you're still just wasting away.
I sit and watch the screen for a message
Some kinda sign that says we're OK
But the screen stays blank till I turn the thing off
And wait for my conscience to break.​ 
So, So, So
It's so damn slow
So, So, So
It's so damn slow​ 
I hope you're learning to listen
And I hope you're learning to stay
And I hope you find what you're missing
And I hope that you're making your way
I'm a headcase if I don't keep moving
And my head hurts if I don't sit still
It's an itch that I'll never stop scratching
It's a hole that I'll never quite fill​ 
So​ 
Επειδή για το πρώτο βιντεάκι δεν επιτρέπεται η ενσωμάτωση: 




​


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2010)

Από την Καντουαρία στη Σαλισβουρία, μέσω Σόλζμπρι Χιλ. 
Κύκλο κάνουμε, αλλά είναι ταξίδι αναψυχής κι όπως θέλουμε το πάμε, εντάξει 

Με την ευκαιρία, μέχρι και οι Άγγλοι τα μπερδεύουν ηχητικά:
It is sometimes misspelled as _Salisbury_, or _Solisbury_, perhaps because of confusion with Salisbury Plain (a plateau in southern England), or the city of Salisbury. Salisbury and Solsbury can be difficult to distinguish in speech. The name Solsbury may be derived from the Celtic god Sulis, a deity worshipped at the thermal spring in nearby Bath.

Solsbury Hill - Peter Gabriel




 
Salisbury - Uriah Heep​







 
Από τον ίδιο δίσκο, ένα πιο ήρεμο άκουσμα, μια κυριακάτικη βόλτα στο πάρκο Tsarskoye Selo. 
Μεγάααλη βόλτα σήμερα  :)

The Park​


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2010)

Mystery Train - Dr Atomik




 
Pink Guitar




​


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2010)

Zomby Woof  - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2010)

Transmission - Joy Division
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZwMs2fLoVE​ 
Atmosphere
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PSh7444zG4Q​


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2010)

...
Turn! Turn! Turn! (to Everything There is a Season) - The Byrds


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2010)

Can't Afford No Shoes - Frank Zappa




Chump Hare Rama, ain't no good to try
Recession
Depression...​​


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2010)

Desire - The Sound




 
The Fire


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2010)

Well, I liked them much more when they were _babies_ in the music scene. ;)

I Will Follow - U2




 
New Year's Day




​


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2010)

Μην αποτύχετε να το ακούσετε. Δεν είναι ο Κακοφωνίξ, οπότε βγάζουμε τον μαϊντανό από τ' αφτιά...

Midnight Rambler - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2010)

Για τον Ζάζουλα, από την Ουγγαρία. :)​ 
Elég volt - Anima Sound System featuring Asian Dub Foundation


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2010)

Chilli Hot - US3




 
Cantaloop - US3




​


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2010)

80's spree
Come On Eileen - Dexy's Midnight Runners​



 
Our House - Madness




 
Blue Monday - New Order​



 
Sweet Dreams - Eurythmics​


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2010)

I Need A Man - Eurythmics​


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Μπροστά σ' αυτή τη φωνή, μόνο να σωπαίνω μπορώ. Και ν' ανατριχιάζω. 

Tobacco Road - Eric Burdon & the Animals




 
Eric Burdon & War




 
Harp player εδώ, ο Lee Oskar.


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Επίσης, μια που θυμήθηκε ο Νικέλ εκεί έναν από τους εφηβικούς ήρωές μου και το υποβλητικό _St. James Infirmary_, ορίστε δυο από τις καλύτερες κτγμ, στοιχειωμένες εκτελέσεις αυτού του χιλιοτραγουδισμένου.

Eric Burdon & the Animals​



 
Louis Armstrong


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Ένα τελευταίο, ύστατο μπλουζ.

Bring Me Flowers While I'm Living - Champion Jack Dupree


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Τέρμα τα ύστερα της ζωής. Πάμε στα ύστερα του έρωτα, με ένταση και νεύρο.

Get Out - US3


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Ξεσκόνισα το βινύλιο. Εκτός από την payola, το τραγούδι σηκώνει όχι νήμα, βιβλίο ολόκληρο. :)

Αυτό θυμήθηκα όταν πρωτοείδα τους Commitments.




 
Wilson Pickett​


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2010)

Rock Me Baby - BB King/Eric Clapton/*Buddy Guy* (2':25")/Jim Vaughn​



 
Mustang Sally - Buddy Guy & Jeff Beck




 
edit: sorry, somnambulist


----------



## daeman (Sep 13, 2010)

People Tree - N.A.S.A. (featuring David Byrne, Chali 2na, Gift of Gab, Z-Trip)




 
Waydown - N.A.S.A. (featuring RZA, Barbie Hatch, John Frusciante)


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2010)

Το πρώτο το έχω ξαναβάλει εδώ με άλλο τίτλο, μα χτες κατάφερα επιτέλους να δω το Bad Lieutenant (πολύ μου άρεσε, γιατί δεν ήταν απλώς αληθοφανές, αλλά μάλλον αληθινό) και το κραυγοφυσάω απ' το πρωί.

Lost John - Sonny Terry​



Ακουγόταν και στο Cisco Pike με τίτλο _Wailin' and Whoopin'._

Mother Died - Washboard Chaz


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2010)

Kokain - Extrabreit




 
Hamburg, München, Frankfurt, Berlin: 
Kokain... 
Stuttgart, Köln, Duisburg, Wien: 
Kokain...
Ich kann nicht schlafen 
ich kann nichts essen 
es ist so teuer 
ich werd zum Ungeheuer

Schauspieler, *Musiker*, Politiker: 
Kokain... 
Prostituierte, Manager, Zahnärzte: 
Kokain...
Ich kann nicht schlafen 
ich kann nichts essen 
es ist so teuer 
ich werd zum Ungeheuer

Ich bin schon wieder 
leer... 
Ich bin schon wieder 
leer... 
Ich bin schon wieder 
Kokain...
Ich will mehr, immer mehr 
meine Heimat 
ist das Mehr...

Το κομμάτι ήταν γνωστό σε περιορισμένο κοινό τη δεκαετία του '80 στην Ελλάδα. 
Τώρα μάλλον έχει ξεχαστεί, αντίθετα με το αντικείμενό του που "τον κόσμο κυριεύει".


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2010)

World Shut Your Mouth - Julian Cope




 
Five o'clock world​



I'm up every morning just to keep a job
I have to work my way through the hustling mob
Sound of the city pounding in my brain
While another day goes down the drain

But when you try so hard, just to be someone
To be someone you wanna be
All my friendless putdowns count me out
Gives me something else to belive

Well it's a 5 o'clock world when the whistle blows
And I'm attending to you
And it's a 5 o'clock shadow when the missile blows
I thank god for you

Working so hard for the pay I get
Living on money that I ain't got yet
I try so hard just to be myself
When I'd rather be somebody else

Well it's a 5 o'clock world when the whistle blows
And I'm attending to you
And it's a 5 o'clock shadow when the missile blows
I thank god for you

Αυτός δεν ιδρύθηκε, γεννήθηκε. Σχημάτισε όμως τους Teardrop Explodes.

Για αφηνι-άσματα, καλά είναι εδώ, αλλά περάστε και μια βολτίτσα από το ιππονήμα. ;):)


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2010)

Apeman - The Kinks




I think I'm sophisticated
cos I'm living my life like a good homosapien
But all around me everybody's multiplying
Till they're walking round like flies, man
So I'm no better than the animals sitting in their cages
In the zoo man
cos compared to the flowers and the birds and the trees
I am an ape man​ 
I think I'm so educated and I'm so civilized
cos I'm a strict vegetarian
But with the over-population and inflation and starvation
And the crazy politicians
I don't feel safe in this world no more
I don't want to die in a nuclear war
I want to sail away to a distant shore 
and make like an ape man​ 
I'm an ape man, I'm an ape ape man
I'm an ape man, I'm a king kong man, I'm an ape man
I'm an ape man​ 
Cos compared to the sun that sits in the sky
Compared to the clouds as they roll by
Compared to the bugs and the spiders and flies
I am an ape man​ 
In man's evolution he has created the cities and
The motor traffic rumble, but give me half a chance
And I'd be taking off my clothes and living in the jungle
cos the only time that I feel at ease
Is swinging up and down in a coconut tree
Oh what a life of luxury to be like an ape man​ 
I'm an ape, I'm an ape ape man, I'm an ape man
I'm a king kong man, I'm a voo-doo man
I'm an ape man​ 
I look out my window, but I can't see the sky
cos the air pollution is fogging up my eyes
I want to get out of this city alive
And make like an ape man​ 
Come and love me, be my ape man girl
And we will be so happy in my ape man world​ 
I'm an ape man, I'm an ape ape man, I'm an ape man
I'm a king kong man, I'm a voo-doo man
I'm an ape man​ 
I'll be your tarzan, you'll be my jane
I'll keep you warm and you'll keep me sane
And we'll sit in the trees and eat bananas all day
Just like an ape man​ 
I'm an ape man, I'm an ape ape man, I'm an ape man
I'm a king kong man, I'm a voo-doo man
I'm an ape man.​ 
I don't feel safe in this world no more
I don't want to die in a nuclear war
I want to sail away to a distant shore
And make like an ape man.​


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2010)

Σχετικά με το roll λίγο παραπάνω, σε συνδυασμό μ' εκείνο το νήμα, ένας ορισμός του high roller από τον Ice T:


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2010)

Πάλι από κείνο το νήμα, I'm Waiting for the Man:

Lou Reed




 
David Bowie (with Mick Ronson)




 
Lou Reed & John Cale


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

...
Μ' αυτά:​Vanità di Vanità - Angelo Branduardi & παιδική χορωδία τής Akademia in "Capitan Gesù"
(από το State buoni se potete)





και μ' εκείνα :
[



 
(Luisa Zappa - Angelo Branduardi) 
Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là,
ma quando la morte tri coglierà
che ti resterà delle tue voglie?
Vanità di vanità.
Sei felice, sei, dei pensieri tuoi,
godendo solo d'argento e d'oro,
alla fine che ti resterà?
Vanità di vanità.
Vai cercando qua, vai cercando là,
seguendo sempre felicità,
sano, allegro e senza affanni...
Vanità di vanità.
Se ora guardi allo specchio il tuo volto sereno 
non immagini certo quel che un giorno sarà della tua vanità.
Tutto vanità, solo vanità,
vivete con gioia e semplicità,
state buoni se potete...
tutto il resto è vanità.
Tutto vanità, solo vanità,
lodate il Signore con umiltà,
a lui date tutto l'amore,
nulla più vi mancherà.

Στον εσυσωλήνα, στο δεύτερο βιντεάκι, έχει και αγγλική μετάφραση των στίχων.


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2010)

...
Ίδια μουσική, άλλοι στίχοι (του Ισαάκ Σούση).

Τερατάκια τσέπης - Λ. Μαχαιρίτσας & παιδική χορωδία Σπύρου Λάμπρου​


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2010)

...
Whipping Boy - Ben Harper


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2010)

Nouveau Western - MC Solaar​


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2010)

Καλημέρα.

Ο Gingerbread Man μεταφράστηκε "Μπισκοτένιος", αλλά οι Residents τον απέδωσαν έτσι:


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2010)

Lilac Wine - The Cinematic Orchestra


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2010)

arrivederci, Settembre​September Song - Sarah Vaughan






Autumn Leaves - Chet Baker & Paul Desmond


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2010)

buongiorno, Octubre!
The Dreams of Boys - Mark Isham




 
October Sky theme - Mark Isham




 
Καλό μήνα!


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2010)

Warning Shots - Thievery Corporation featuring Sleepy Wonder & Gunjan




 
They try their best just to mash up the resistance
Warning shots and sirens from a distance
Riot gear and barricade for an instance
And the words from mi mouth, mi nuh response
Hollywood sending signals of destruction
Stereotype the ghetto youths as the bad man
Overcome the rough times and we grow strong
Step up in a life, now them want to shake we hand
We are eternal, made of the creator
Won't fall to the soul-less devastators
Divide and conquer, and try to separate us
Up to this day, them still try fi rape us​ 
The State of the Union - Thievery Corporation​


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

...
One Way Out - The Allman Brothers Band


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

Sliding low.

Crawling King Snake - John Lee Hooker with Ry Cooder





 

Hobo Blues


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

Slidin' high.

This is hip - John Lee Hooker with Ry Cooder


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

sliding deep inside

Just me and you - John Lee Hooker & Canned Heat


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2010)

...
L'Oiseau Rebelle - Malcolm McLaren


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2010)

Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've) - The Buzzcocks




 
The Fine Young Cannibals




 
The Noisettes 




 ​


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2010)

Mr Nichols - Cold Cut


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2010)

Buffalo Stance - Neneh Cherry​



pump it up
Buraka Som Sistema​


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2010)

Money - David Guetta


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2010)

Spacious Thoughts - N.A.S.A. featuring Tom Waits & Kool Keith


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2010)

Drunken Sailor - Tears for Beers


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2010)

In My Life - John Lennon (well, mostly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6d8VX8tcgao​ 
(Just Like) Starting Over
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_IXX5gFBkfY​ 
Watching The Wheels
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=moCf_pghM-U​Life is what happens to you while you're busy making other plans.​


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

Raining Pleasure - David McComb




 
The Triffids


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

Five Years - David Bowie


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

Όσο για το Keep on jumpin', σε τέτοιο αγώνα, μάλιστα, να παίξω λάινσμαν!


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

Changes - Ziggy Stardust


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)

By the time I get to Phoenix - Nick Cave


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

Everybody Needs Somebody to Love - Solomon Burke




Και μόνο αυτό να είχε γράψει, αθάνατος.​


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2010)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μια ειλικρινής απορία: Αφού κάνεις τον κόπο και βρίσκεις το σπάνιο, γιατί δεν βρίσκεις και το πρωτότυπο να τα βάλεις μαζί στα «πολυτραγουδισμένα»;


+1.
Ή την παρωδία του :):
The Bladder Ballad​ 


drsiebenmal said:


> Από την άλλη, αν σε ενδιαφέρει (πα ντε προμπλέμ) μόνο η γαλλική όψη της μουσικής, γιατί δεν ανοίγεις ένα νήμα αφιερωμένο σε γαλλικά γιουτιουμπάκια, όπου θα μπορείς ίσως να γράψεις και κάτι για τους καλλιτέχνες ή άλλα θέματα που κρίνεις ενδιαφέροντα;


 
I would second that, αν δεν ήμουνα συνένας ;). 

I second that emotion - The Temptations & the Supremes duet
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppgR1re6JHkhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KI_0tQdEA5k​


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

Pirata del estrecho - Los Delinqüentes (con Muchachito Bombo Inferno y La Excepción)




 
2300 Millions - Dr. Calypso




 
Maria - Dr. Calypso


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

El Miedo Global - La Gran Orquesta Republicana




 
Vida de Colores


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

Sarri Sarri - Fermin Muguruza​


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2010)

nevergrown said:


> Kαλά και τα βασκικά ;)
> 
> fermin muguruza korrika. ska​


 
Ναι, ωραία είναι, μόνο που εδώ δεν σπανίζουν και τόσο ;):
http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=76366&postcount=1512


daeman said:


> Urrun - Fermin Muguruza​
> 
> Korrika ska (Big Beñat)​


http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=76366&postcount=1512


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Costas said:


> Closing other browser windows helps [enormously]. (και όχι, daeman, δεν έχει σχέση με το Do what you like των Blind Faith :))
> 
> http://inbflat.net/


 
Εξαιρετικό ηχοτοπίο, Κώστα! Και άριστη πάσα :):
Do what you like - Blind Faith​ 
Εγώ πάντως, αυτή την εποχή :-(​Can't find my way home​


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2010)

Κι ένα φαλαινικών διαστάσεων σόλο στα τύμπανα.

Moby Dick - Led Zeppelin
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdJWPgzS_lQ&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D5rp3EAZkLQ&fmt=18
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B-QkNNTyRFk&fmt=18​


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2010)

Blueberry Hill (computer version)- Jah Wobble​ 
vocal version​


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2010)

Pretty in pink - Psychedelic Furs​


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Καλημέρα.





I can't help about the shape I'm in
I can't sing, I ain't pretty and my legs are thin
But don't ask me what I think of you
I might not give the answer that you want me to​ 
Oh well​ 
Now, when I talked to God I knew he'd understand
He said, "Stick by me and I'll be your guiding hand
But don't ask me what I think of you
I might not give the answer that you want me to"​ 





​ 
You gotta move ​You gotta move 
You gotta move, child 
You gotta move 
Oh, when the Lord gets ready 
You gotta move 

You may be high ​You may be low 
You may be rich, child 
You may be poor 
But when the Lord gets ready 
You gotta move 

You see that woman 
Who walks the street 
You see that police 
Upon his beat 
But then the Lord gets ready 
You gotta move


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2010)

Δεν βρήκα την παλιά εκτέλεση, αλλά δεν πειράζει. Το μπλουζ χρόνια δεν κοιτά.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2010)

Καλημέρα.​


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2010)

The Clash (με σκηνές από το This is England)


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2010)

Καλημέρα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2010)

As I keep it movin', we keep it movin', uh
Keep it movin', and keep it movin', uh
Keep it movin', baby, we be movin', uh
Keep it movin', we keep it, huh, RHARHHH


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2010)

These Days - Nico


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2010)

All we ever wanted - Bauhaus

Who killed Mr Moonlight


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2010)

Down by the riverside - Sister Rosetta Tharpe

Louis Armstrong


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2010)

Vision Thing - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## daeman (Oct 26, 2010)

Johnny Appleseed - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros​


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2010)

Costas said:


> Η εισαγωγή έχει έντονες επιρροές από λόγια ινδική· νόμιζα πως άκουγα εισαγωγή σε raga (πράγμα εξαιρετικά ευχάριστο).


 
Ε τότε, αφού σας αρέσει, ακούστε και μια κορυφαία ράγκα, 
ένα από τα κομμάτια που ακόμα μου προκαλούν συναισθησία:

Raga Piloo - Ravi Shankar & Yehudi Menuhin​


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2010)

Who Killed Bambi - Tenpole Tudor​


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2010)

Dominion/Mother Russia - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2010)

...you can fool some people sometimes, but you can't fool all the people all the time...​ 




​Excuse me while I light my spliff
Oh God, I gotta take a lift...​


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2010)

Με ευχαριστίες στην απούσα που με τροφοδοτεί εν αγνοία της με άγνωστες σε μένα, όμορφες μουσικές. :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2010)

...
Μου επιτρέπετε μια σύντομη παρένθεση, γιατί τώρα το είδα αυτό; 



oliver_twisted said:


> ... Εξαδάκτυλος (Πουλικάκος) "ο Ανεπρόκοπος" ...


;)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Κώστα, τον Ηρακλή τον θυμάσαι;





 




Τότε πέρασα κι εγώ από τη Σοφίτα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2010)

Ρίχ' τα, Ζαζ! Πολύ καιρό είχες να φανείς από δω και η απουσία σου έγινε αισθητή. :) Αφιερωμένο:


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2010)

Μια που τους θυμήθηκες, Oliver_twisted, αυτό εδώ χαίρομαι τώρα τελευταία :):




Έπεται συνέχεια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2010)

Βλέποντας κι ακούγοντας τις CocoRosie στο #1886 της Porckastle και τα προηγούμενα της Oliver_Twisted, αυτό αναδύθηκε στη φαιά μου σούπα. Ένα παραδοσιακό τραγούδι, κοινό σε κάμποσους τόπους της Ευρώπης με διάφορες παραλλαγές στους στίχους (όποιος έχει όρεξη, εδώ) και διαφορετικούς τίτλους, από _*The Prickle-Holly Bush *_μέχρι _Hangman, Hangman _και _The Maid Freed From the Gallows._ 
Aπό τις πρώτες του ηχογραφήσεις ήταν αυτή εδώ από τον Leadbelly, κι από κοντά η Odetta.





 




 
Το 1970, το 'πιασαν οι Ζέπελιν 




 
και 28 χρόνια αργότερα ο Πλαντ με τον Πέιτζ κάνουν ό,τι μπορούν.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2010)

Seven Samurai - Ryuichi Sakamoto​



 
The Last Emperor Theme, composed by Ryuichi Sakamoto & David Byrne​



"SAKAMOTO PLAYS SAKAMOTO" concert at NHK hall 1988/04/10 
Jiang Jian-Hua (erhu),
Jiang Xiao-Qing (guzheng),
Tao Jing-Yin (pipa),
Ryuichi Sakamoto (piano),
Naoto Otomo, conducting the Tokyo Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

Chain of Fools - Aretha Franklin




Chain of Fools - The Commitments




Chain of Fools - Aretha Franklin & Annie Lennox


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

Sisters Are Doin' It For Themselves - Aretha Franklin & Annie Lennox
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Pu0Fn1oRN4​


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

Μπράβο, Άνεφ! Χρόνια είχα ν' ακούσω αυτούς τους στίχους του Μαγιακόφσκι.​Ορίστε και λίγος Καμύ:
L’Étranger - Tuxedomoon​ 
Edit: Καλώς την και την Κρύσταλ. 
Έτσι μπράβο, κορίτσια, βάλτε μας τα γυαλιά. Sisters, do it for yourselves! :)


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2010)

No Tears - Tuxedomoon
κι από την πρώτη πλευρά του 12ιντσου:
New Machine


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2010)

-Μαύρα μάτια, μαύρα φρύδια, μαύρα κατσαρά μαλλιά...
-Όχι αυτό, πάρ' το αλλιώς!
-Μαύρα μου μάτια κι αγαπημένα...
-Μα τι τσαμπουνάς εκεί;
-Μαύρα μάτια και μεγάλα...
-Α, θα με σκάσεις εσύ, το ρούσικο είπαμε!

Επειδή σήμερα είχα την κουβέντα τού _Ochi chyornye_ (Очи чёрные, Dark Eyes, Ojos Negros, Les yeux noirs, Schwarze Augen) του Μιχάλκοφ με φίλους, ορίστε τρεις εκτελέσεις του τραγουδιού που έδωσε τον τίτλο στην ταινία, μια παραδοσιακή του Ivan Rebroff, μια τζαζιά από τον μέγα Django και μια διασκευή σε τανγκό από τον Aníbal Troilo.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)

20th Century Man - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)

20th Century Boy - T.Rex


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2010)

Telegram Sam - T.Rex
??


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2010)

That's what you always say - The Dream Syndicate


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2010)

Καλημέρα. 

Procol Harum Weisselklenzenacht - The Signature​



 
Lead me to the water - Gary Brooker (with Eric Clapton, George Harrison, Phil Collins & Tim Renwick)​


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2010)

Hey Joe - The Music Machine





 

Hey Joe - Patti Smith


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2010)

Κελτάκια, ε;​ 







Cyprus Avenue - Van Morrison​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCilaU3mmyo

Raglan Road​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5nVncRnah9g

αφτωποστάρωμαι ασιστόλος...


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Μούσα δαίομαι, χωρίς ενωτικό στον τίτλο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Τώρα που δεν ενοχλώ τους άλλους, μια εκπληκτική επίδειξη δεξιοτεχνίας του καλύτερου ροκ μπασίστα, τελεία, την οποία πρωτοάκουσα χτες το βράδυ. Εδώ που τα λέμε, την έχω ακούσει δεκάδες, αν όχι εκατοντάδες φορές, αλλά ποτέ έτσι μόνη της. Απομόνωσαν τον ήχο και την κάμερα τού Εντγουίστλ από εκείνη την ηχογράφηση και την προσφέρουν σαν πρόσθετη παροχή σε κάποιο DVD (ήχος από το 0':50"). Από κοντά, το ίδιο σε όλο του το μεγαλείο, παρότι το έχω ξαναποστάρει. 
Play it loud.


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Περικοπές; Καμία σχέση. Κουρά, κυριολεκτικά.






Almost cut my hair - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2010)

Amores Perros - Control Machete







Danzon - Control Machete y Cafe Tacuba


----------



## Costas (Dec 18, 2010)

Πω πω, πέθανε ο Captain Beefheart. Κλαίω πικρά...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PQP9QjNjeR4&feature=player_embedded


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Όπως ανακοίνωσαν και για τον φίλο του τον Ζάπα πριν από 17 χρόνια: ο συνθέτης Don Van Vliet "αναχώρησε για την τελευταία του περιοδεία". Λυτρώθηκε κι αυτός από τη σκλήρυνση κατά πλάκες που τον ταλαιπωρούσε χρόνια τώρα. Ας χαιρόμαστε όσα μας χάρισε o πρωτοποριακός συνθέτης, η φωνή με τις πέντε οκτάβες, ο ζωγράφος, με τα έργα του και μέσω των επιρροών του σε άλλους, πολλούς και μεγάλους. So long, Captain.

Dropout Boogie

Upon the my oh my

Her Eyes Are a Blue Million Miles


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Εγώ με τις ιδέες μου (Νικόλας Άσιμος) - Σωτηρία Λεονάρδου​



 
Εγώ με τις ιδέες μου
κι εσείς με τα λεφτά σας,
νομίζω πως τα θέλετε μονά ζυγά δικά σας,
δε θέλω την κουβέντα σας
ούτε τη γνωριμιά σας.

Θα χτυπήσω εκεί που σας πονάει,
κανένα δε θα αφήσω εμένα να κερνάει.
θα με χρίσω ιππότη και τζεντάι
και άμα ξεμεθύσω
σας λέω και γκουντμπάι.

Και οι θεοί σαν πείθονται
εάν υπάρχει ανάγκα,
για πόλεμο δεν έκανα
ποτέ εγώ το μάγκα
και ούτε νεροπίστολο
δεν έχω στην παράγκα.

Θα τραβήξω το δρόμο μου όσο πάει
κανένα δε θα αφήσω
εμένα να κερνάει,
Θα απολύσω κι όποιον με περιγελάει,
χιλιάδες δυο αλήθειες
ο πόνος μου γεννάει.

Εγώ στα δίνω έτοιμα
κι εσύ τα θες δικά σου
λιγούρα που σε έδερνε
παρ' όλα τα λεφτά σου
και ούτε στο νυχάκι μου
δε φτάνει η αφεντιά σου.

Δε σε παίρνει εμένα να κοιτάξεις
χωρίς καμιά ουσία εσύ
θα τα τινάξεις.
Είσαι θύμα του νόμου και της τάξης
δεν ξέρεις καν το λόγο
για να με υποτάξεις.

Για την Έλσα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2010)

Μπαταρία - Νικόλας Άσιμος


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2010)

Από το Fast 'n' Bulbous - A Tribute to Captain Beefheart, του '88.


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2010)

Who do you think you're fooling? με έργα του Don Van Vliet aka Captain Beefheart





Πώς ήθελα να κάτεχα πού θα σ' ακούνε τώρα.


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2010)

daeman said:


> Για την Έλσα.



Ω, ευχαριστώ πολύ! :)
(πιάσε κι ένα "Με το φόβο των μπάτσων" πάλι με τη Λεονάρδου, που είναι κι επίκαιρο! ;))


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2010)

Αμέσως!


----------



## Elsa (Dec 19, 2010)

Α, διανυκτερεύει ο σταθμός, βλέπω! 
Ευχαριστώ! :)
(Ο Φορτούνας το τραγουδάει, όχι η Λεονάρδου, τελικά...  Αλλά στα περισσότερα του δίσκου τραγουδάει εκείνη! )


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2010)

Police & Thieves - The Clash


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2010)




----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2010)

Επανέρχομαι στον καπετάνιο που σάλπαρε προχτές για το μεγάλο ταξίδι.





 




 




 
Κι ένα απόσπασμα ραδιοφωνικής εκπομπής, για όσους αγαπούν την blues harp.
Αυτός και ο Μπάτερφιλντ απέδειξαν τότε ότι και οι λευκοί μπορούν να παίξουν έτσι ψυχωμένα τη φυσαρμόνικα.


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2010)

Κι αυτοί σάλπαραν με το Irish Rover. Το θυμήθηκα από κείνο το νήμα.





 
On the fourth of July eighteen hundred and six 
We set sail from the sweet cove of Cork 
We were sailing away with a cargo of bricks 
For the grand city hall in New York 
'Twas a wonderful craft, she was rigged fore-and-aft 
And oh, how the wild winds drove her. 
She'd got several blasts, she'd twenty-seven masts 
And we called her the Irish Rover. 

We had one million bales of the best Sligo rags 
We had two million barrels of stones 
We had three million sides of old blind horses hides, 
We had four million barrels of bones. 
We had five million hogs, we had six million dogs, 
Seven million barrels of porter. 
We had eight million bails of old nanny goats' tails, 
In the hold of the Irish Rover. 

There was awl Mickey Coote who played hard on his flute 
When the ladies lined up for his set 
He was tootin' with skill for each sparkling quadrille 
Though the dancers were fluther'd and bet
With his sparse witty talk he was cock of the walk 
As he rolled the dames under and over 
They all knew at a glance when he took up his stance 
And he sailed in the Irish Rover 

There was Barney McGee from the banks of the Lee, 
There was Hogan from County Tyrone 
There was Jimmy McGurk who was scarred stiff of work 
And a man from Westmeath called Malone 
There was Slugger O'Toole who was drunk as a rule 
And fighting Bill Tracey from Dover 
And your man Mick McCann from the banks of the Bann 
Was the skipper of the Irish Rover

We had sailed seven years when the measles broke out 
And the ship lost it's way in a fog. 
And that whale of the crew was reduced down to two, 
Just meself and the captain's old dog. 
Then the ship struck a rock, oh Lord what a shock 
The bulkhead was turned right over
Turned nine times around, and the poor dog was drowned 
I'm the last of the Irish Rover


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2010)

Μια που το θυμήθηκα εκεί, time and time again.





 




 




 
Come gather round people
Wherever you roam
And admit that the waters
Around you have grown
And accept it that soon
You'll be drenched to the bone.
If your time to you is worth savin'
Then you better start swimmin' or you'll sink like a stone
For the times they are a-changin'.

Come writers and critics
Who prophesize with your pen
And keep your eyes wide
The chance won't come again
And don't speak too soon
For the wheel's still in spin
And there's no tellin' who that its naming.
For the loser now will be later to win
For the times they are a-changin'.

Come senators, congressmen
Please heed the call
Don't stand in the doorway
Don't block up the hall
For he that gets hurt
Will be he who has stalled
There's a battle outside and it is ragin'.
It'll soon shake your windows and rattle your walls
For the times they are a-changin'.

Come mothers and fathers
Throughout the land
And don't criticize
What you can't understand
Your sons and your daughters
Are beyond your command
Your old road is rapidly agin'.
Please get out of the new one if you can't lend your hand
For the times they are a-changin'.

The line it is drawn
The curse it is cast
The slow one now
Will later be fast
As the present now
Will later be past
The order is rapidly fadin'.
And the first one now will later be last
For the times they are a-changin'.


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2010)

Ρθδολφ τηε Ρεδ Νοσεδ Ρεινδεερ


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2011)

Tsiggana - Burger Project feat. Matoula Zamani​


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2011)

Clandestino - Manu Chao​



 
Solo voy con _mi pena_
Sola va _mi condena_
Correr es mi destino
Para _burlar la ley_
Perdido en el corazón
De la grande Babylon
_Me dicen el clandestino_
_Por no llevar papel _​

Pa' una ciudad del norte
Yo me fui a trabajar
_Mi vida la dejé_
Entre Ceuta y Gibraltar
Soy una raya en el mar
Fantasma en la ciudad
_Mi vida va prohibida_
_Dice la autoridad_ ​ 
Solo voy con mi pena
Sola va mi condena
Correr es mi destino
Por no llevar papel
Perdido en el corazón
De la grande Babylon
_Me dicen el clandestino_ 
_Yo soy el quiebra ley_​ 
Mano Negra clandestina
Peruano clandestino
Africano clandestino
Marijuana ilegal ​ 
Solo voy con mi pena
Sola va mi condena
Correr es mi destino
Para burlar la ley
Perdido en el corazón
De la grande Babylon
Me dicen el clandestino
por no llevar papel​ 
Argelino, clandestino
Nigeriano clandestino
Boliviano clandestino
mano negra _ilegal_​


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2011)

Take Five - New York Ska Jazz Ensemble​


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Crawfish (from _King Creole_) - Elvis Presley & Kitty White​


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)

Memo from Turner (from _Performance_) - Mick Jagger


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2011)

Not So Sweet Martha Lorraine of Woodstock :-\ - Country Joe & the Fish




 She hides in an attic concealed on a shelf
Behind volumes of literature based on herself
And runs across the pages like some tiny elf
Knowing that it's hard to find
Stuff way back in her mind,
Winds up spending all of her time
Trying to memorize every line

Sweet Lorraine, ah, sweet Lorraine. 
Sweet lady of death wants me to die
So she can come sit by my bedside and sigh
And wipe away the tears from all my friends eyes
Then softly she will explain
Just exactly who was to blame
For causing me to go insane
And finally blow out my brain,
Sweet Lorraine, ah, sweet Lorraine. 

Well you know that it's a shame and a pity
You were raised up in the city
And you never learned nothing 'bout country ways,
Ah, 'bout country ways. 

The joy of life she dresses in black
With celestial secrets engraved in her back
And her face keeps flashing that she's got the knack,
But you know when you look into her eyes
All she's learned she's had to memorize
And the only way you'll ever get her high
Is to let her do her thing and then watch you die,
Sweet Lorraine, ah, sweet Lorraine. 

Now she's the one who gives us all those magical things
And reads us stories out of the I Ching,
Then she passes out a whole new basket of rings
That when you put on your hand
Makes you one of the Angel Band
And gives you the power to be a man,
But what it does for her you never quite understand
Sweet Lorraine, ah, sweet Lorraine. 

Well you know that it's a shame and a pity
You were raised up in the city
And you never learned nothing 'bout country ways,
Oh 'bout country ways, oh 'bout country ways,
Yeah, about country ways, oh, country ways...


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2011)

Death Sound Blues - Country Joe & the Fish


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2011)

Spring Heel Jack 

Masquerade Dub - Spring Heel Jack (the Brits)​



 
Pay Some Dues - Spring Heeled Jack USA (the Yanks)​


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2011)

Sitting on a fence - Rolling Stones

Sitting on a fence - The Housemartins


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2011)

Mystic Voyage - Roy Ayers


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2011)

My lords...:)​


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2011)

Have You Ever Loved A Woman - Freddie King (live in Sweden, 1973) ​ 




 
Eric Clapton @ Hyde Park​



 
Eric Clapton ~ Freddie King​


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2011)

Further On Up The Road - Freddie King & Eric Clapton




 
Eric Clapton & Jeff Beck​



 
Eric Clapton with Robbie Robertson & The Band (The Last Waltz)​


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Μηνάς μου - Νίκος Ξυλούρης​



 
Πιμνάς μου πως θα μ' αρνηθείς
κάμε το να ξεγνοιάσω,
μόλις το δω το πίμνημα
μ' άλληνε θα τα σάσω ;)


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Πίνω κρασί και δε μεθώ - Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Αφού 'χες άλλο στην καρδιά - Ρος Ντέιλι & Λαβύρινθος​


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2011)

Melos, chants de la Méditerranée​ 




 




 
Keyvan Chemirani: Direction, artistic composition, percussions
Esperanza Fernandez: Flamenco Songs
Giorgis Xylouris: Cretan Songs
Samira Kadiri: Morrocan Lyrical songs
Stelios Petrakis - Lyra
Periklis Papapetropoulos - Lute
Fes, Mοrocco, June 2009.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2011)

Α καλά. Πρέπει να το κοιτάξω.

Διαβάζοντας ζαβά το Χάρου, Χάρε, ο νους μου πήγε στο Χάρε, Χάρε (Κρίσνα) και τη μουσική που έχω συνδέσει σχεδόν παβλοφικά με αυτή τη φράση, από το _Hair_ του Μίλος Φόρμαν, στη σκηνή με τον εντελώς τριπαρισμένο Κλοντ Μπουκόφσκι:




 
Από κει, ένα κλικ χρειάστηκε για να ξανακούσω το 3-5-0-0, ένα από τα καλύτερα κομμάτια αυτού του σάουντρακ, καθόλου σχετικό με χαρά, αλλά πολύ με τον Χάρο.





Ripped open by metal explosion
Caught in barbed wire
Fireball
Bullet shock
Bayonet
Electricity
Shrapnel
Throbbing meat
Electronic data processing
Black uniforms
Bare feet, carbines
Mail-order rifles
Shoot the muscles
256 Viet Cong captured
256 Viet Cong captured

Prisoners in Niggertown
It's a dirty little war
Three Five Zero Zero
Take weapons up and begin to kill
Watch the long long armies drifting home

Κουιζάκι: Ποιος σκηνοθέτης παίζει τον στρατηγό;

Απάντηση εδώ.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2011)

Μου παρήγγειλε τ' αηδόνι με το πετροχελιδόνι, που το άκουσε απ' την κληματαριά, λέει...

Πρώτα η κλασική εκτέλεση (για τρίτη φορά) από την εναρκτήρια σκηνή της Μεγάλης Ανατριχίλας (_The Big Chill_), στην οποία σκηνή πρωταγωνιστεί ο Κέβιν Κόστνερ, εντελώς απρόσωπα όμως:

Heard It Through The Grapevine - Marvin Gaye​



 
και άλλες δυο, διαφορετικές:

The Slits​



 
Tuxedomoon​


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2011)

Και μετά τ' αηδόνια και τα πετροχελιδόνια: Κούκουουου... τσα! ;)


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2011)

Mother of Pearl - Roxy Music


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2011)

...
Baby's on fire - Brian Eno featuring Robert Fripp (from _Here Come the Warm Jets_)
​





Baby's On Fire - Brian Eno (from _Dali's Car_)
​


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2011)

...
The Man Who Sold The World - David Bowie







Nirvana (unplugged)







live (Brian Eno mix)


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2011)

...
Happy When It Reigns ¦-) Rains - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2011)

Starman - Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2011)

...
Naturträne - Nina Hagen


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2011)

...
Pretty in Pink - The Psychedelic Furs


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2011)

...
Away - The Feelies







Dancing Barefoot


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2011)

Φταίει το ζαβό το ριζικό μας...





Ποίηση - Κώστας Βάρναλης
Διαβάζει ο Μάνος Κατράκης
Μουσική - Μίκης Θεοδωράκης (από το έργο του "Πολιτεία Β")
Ερμηνεύει ο Γρηγόρης Μπιθικώτσης​ 





Το χειρόγραφο, από το allu fun marx.​


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2011)

...*
Sefronia* - Tim Buckley

Dolphins (live at the Folklore Center, NYC, March 6, 1967)










 
1. Dolphins (Fred Neil) – 3:10
2. Honey Man (Larry Beckett, Tim Buckley) – 4:10
3. Because of You (Beckett, Buckley) – 4:25
4. Peanut Man (Freeman, Nehls) – 2:52
5. Martha (Tom Waits) – 3:10
6. Quicksand (Buckley) – 3:22
7. I Know I'd Recognize Your Face (Baron, Denny Randell) – 3:58
8. Stone in Love (Buckley) – 3:27
9. Sefronia: After Asklepiades, After Kafka (Beckett, Buckley) – 3:15
10. Sefronia: The King's Chain (Beckett, Buckley) – 2:23
11. Sally, Go 'Round the Roses (Buckley) – 3:43


----------



## azimuthios (Feb 2, 2011)

Βάρναλης στα καλύτερά του. Ευχαριστώ, δαεμάνε!


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2011)

Αζιμούθιε, ορίστε 4 Μη Ξανθιές.


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2011)

Ooh, my back head! ;)

Ritchie Valens

Boogie with Stu - Led Zeppelin

Ooh, my soul - Little Richard


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2011)

_When you ain't got nothing, you got nothing to lose_
_You're invisible now, you got no secrets to conceal_​ 
Like a rolling stone (Highway 61 Revisited) - Bob Dylan​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hk3mAX5xdxo

Από τα κορυφαία side one, track one. I feel kind of basic today...


----------



## sunshine (Feb 3, 2011)

daeman said:


> I feel kind of basic today...



Basic couldn't get any better!


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2011)

Από κείνο το νήμα, θυμήθηκα το _Wag the Dog_ και ορίστε o κύριος Νόπφλερ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2011)

Cairo - Paul Roland


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2011)

Stormy Monday Blues - Junior Wells with Buddy Guy


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2011)

Sinnerman - Nina Simone​


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2011)

Waltzing Matilda (live 1977) - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2011)

Killing Floor - Electric Flag​


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2011)

I am gross and perverted
I'm obsessed and deranged
I have existed for years
But very little has changed
I'm the tool of the government
And industry too
For I am destined to rule
And regulate you​ 
I may be vile and pernicious
But you can't look away
I make you think I'm delicious
With the stuff that I say
I'm the best you can get
Have you guessed me yet? 
I am the slime oozin' out
From your TV set​ 
You will obey me while I lead you
And eat the garbage that I feed you
Until the day that we don't need you
Don't go for help... no one will heed you
Your mind is totally controlled
It has been stuffed into my mold
And you will do as you are told
Until the rights to you are sold​ 
That's right, folks!
Don't touch that dial​ 
Well, I am the slime from your video
Oozin' along on your living room floor​ 
I am the slime from your video
Can't stop the slime, people, look at me go​


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2011)

Pumping (My Heart) - Patti Smith​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utTCi9Fm6OI


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2011)

Vincent - Don McLean​


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2011)

From a deadbeat to an old greaser - Jethro Tull​



 
From a dead beat to an old greaser, here's thinking of you. 
You won't remember the long nights; 
coffee bars; black tights and white thighs 
in shop windows where blonde assistants fully-fashioned a world
made of dummies (with no mummies or daddies to reject them). 
When bombs were banned every Sunday and the Shadows played F.B.I. 
And tired young sax-players sold their instruments of torture 
sat in the station sharing wet dreams of Charlie Parker, 
Jack Kerouac, René Magritte, to name a few
of the heroes who were too wise for their own good
left the young brood to go on living without them. 

Old queers with young faces who remember your name, 
though you're a dead beat with tired feet; 
two ends that don't meet. 
To a dead beat from an old greaser. Think you must have me all wrong. 
I didn't care, friend. I wasn't there, friend, 
If it's the price of pint that you need, ask me again.


----------



## nickel (Feb 10, 2011)

Ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ, ευχαριστώ. Είχα ξεχάσει την ύπαρξη αυτού του αριστουργήματος. Απόψε θα φυσήξω πολλή σκόνη...


----------



## daeman (Feb 11, 2011)

Εκτός από τα ηχόλουτρα, καλό κάνουν και τα οφθαλμόλουτρα, όσο εξόφθαλμη κι αν είναι η συγκεκριμένη αισθητική. 




 
Για τους _πατσούκο_, από τη Wikipedia:
*Pachucos* are Chicano youths who developed their own subculture during the 1930s and 1940s in the Southwestern United States. They wore distinctive clothing (such as zoot suits) and spoke their own dialect of Mexican Spanish, called _Caló_ or _Pachuco_. Due to their double marginalization stemming from their youth and ethnicity, there has always been a close association and cultural cross-pollination between the Pachuco subculture and gang subculture.

The Pachuco style originated in El Paso, Texas and Ciudad Juárez Mexico and moved westward, following the line of migration of Mexican railroad workers ("traqueros") into Los Angeles, where it developed further. The word "pachuco" originated, probably early in the 20th century, in a Mexican Spanish slang term for a resident of the cities of El Paso and Juárez. Even today, El Paso and Juárez are the "El Chuco Town" or "El Pasiente" by some.
Another theory is that the derivation of the word "pachuco" came from Pachuca, the name of the city in the Mexican state of Hidalgo where Mickey Garcia, thought by some to be the originator of the zoot suit, befriended a local of the town known as "El Hueso". El Hueso was an elderly man known only to have a tattoo on his right shoulder. It is unknown what the tattoo said but some have claimed that it bore two names: one beginning with a "J" and the other with a "B". Mickey Garcia brought his style from Pachuca, Mexico to San Diego. Another theory says that the word derives from _pocho_, a derogatory term for a Mexican born in the United States who has lost touch with the Mexican culture. The word is also said to mean "punk" or "troublemaker".
Another theory is put forth by Cummings, 2009 (see references), who postulates a possible indigenous origin of the term.​Και από αυτό το γλωσσάρι όρων της λάτιν μουσικής:
*Pachucos *(πατσούκος) : Μεξικάνικης καταγωγής κάτοικοι της Καλιφόρνια που, κυρίως στην δεκαετία του 40, ντύνονταν με συγκεκριμένο τρόπο (φαρδιά κοστούμια - "zoot suits"), άκουγαν jazz και mambo, μιλούσαν την αργκοτική διάλεκτο calo και ζούσαν μια μάλλον ελευθεριάζουσα και εκκεντρική ζωή. 
*Pachuco boogie *(πατσούκο μπούγκι): Χαρακτηριστική μουσική, με στοιχεία boogie, jazz και mambo, που έπαιζαν οι pachucos μουσικοί κατά την δεκαετία του 40 στην Καλιφόρνια. ​


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2011)

Olé Coltrane​ 




 




John Coltrane — soprano sax / Eric Dolphy — flute / Freddie Hubbard — trumpet / McCoy Tyner — piano / Reggie Workman — bass / Art Davis — bass Elvin Jones — drums​ 




John Coltrane — tenor sax / Eric Dolphy — alto sax / Freddie Hubbard — trumpet / McCoy Tyner — piano / Reggie Workman — bass / Art Davis — bass / Elvin Jones — drums​



Written by John Coltrane & McCoy Tyner
John Coltrane — tenor sax / Eric Dolphy — alto sax / Freddie Hubbard — trumpet / McCoy Tyner — piano / Reggie Workman — bass / Elvin Jones — drums​ 




Festhalle, 21st International Jazzfestival Viersen/Germany, 22nd September 2007
Gary Bartz - soprano sax, alto sax / McCoy Tyner - piano / Gerald Cannon - bass / Eric Kamau Gravatt - drums​


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2011)

Δελτάρια.




 
She sends me blue valentines
All the way from Philadelphia
To mark the anniversary
Of someone that I used to be
And it feels just like there's
A warrant out for my arrest
Got me checkin' in my rearview mirror
And I'm always on the run
That's why I changed my name
And I didn't think you'd ever find me here

To send me blue valentines
Like half forgotten dreams
Like a pebble in my shoe
As I walk these streets
And the ghost of your memory
Is the thistle in the kiss
And the burglar that can break a roses neck
It's the tatooed broken promise
That I hide beneath my sleeve
And I see you every time I turn my back

She sends me blue valentines
Though I try to remain at large
They're insisting that our love
Must have a eulogy
Why do I save all of this madness
In the nightstand drawer
There to haunt upon my shoulders
Baby, I know
I'd be luckier to walk around everywhere I go
With a blind and broken heart
That sleeps beneath my lapel

She sends me my blue valentines
To remind me of my cardinal sin
I can never wash the guilt
Or get these bloodstains off my hands
And it takes a lot of whiskey
To take this nightmares go away
And I cut my bleedin' heart out every night
And I die a little more on each St. Valentines day
Remember that I promised I would
Write you...
These blue valentines
blue valentines
blue valentines


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2011)

Και για να μην ξεσκονίζω βινύλια τέτοια ώρα, Blue Valentine.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2011)

Smokey Bandits - Smoke From The Attic


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2011)

Swing Down - Soopasoul


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)

de mi careta - palov & mishkin


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)

Sehnsucht - Einstürzende Neubauten​



 
Blixa Bargeld (Nina Hagen - Punk and Glory)​


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2011)

Johnny Guitar - Blixa Bargeld mit Die Haut


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2011)




----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 21, 2011)

daeman said:


> Sehnsucht - Einstürzende Neubauten



To Kollaps μαζί με το Halber Mensch είναι οι αγαπημένοι μου δίσκοι από αυτούς τους θεότρελους. Δεν το πιστεύω ότι τους έχασα πέρυσι, καταραμένοι Βέλγοι!
(Μου επιτρέπεις μια τσόντα στις δαιμουσικές, ναι;)


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2011)

Porkcastle said:


> [...]
> (Μου επιτρέπεις μια τσόντα στις δαιμουσικές, ναι; )


 
Εκτός από αυτό το τυπικό, για να το βλέπουν οι νεοφερμένοι, το ρωτάς; Blixa rulz.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2011)

Αστερόσκονη​ 




We are stardust, billion year old carbon
We are golden, caught in the devil's bargain​ 




Starbright starbright
You got the lovin' that I like all right​


----------



## Zazula (Feb 21, 2011)

Χεχε, εγώ κάτι άλλο (χωρίς dust) θυμήθηκα:


----------



## nickel (Feb 21, 2011)

Αν πιάσουμε από τον Νατ Κινγκ Κόουλ του γλωσσικού νήματος, θα μιλήσουμε για χάσμα των γενεών στο τέλος. :) Παρσέκ ολόκληρα!


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2011)

Zazula said:


> Χεχε, εγώ κάτι άλλο (χωρίς dust) θυμήθηκα:


 
Καλώς τον! 
Αφού το πας προς τα κει, ορίστε μια παραλλαγή του παραπάνω που έχω τουλάχιστον 30 χρόνια ν' ακούσω :





Μπουκωμένος ο ήχος, αλλά έτσι είναι τα παλιά στερεοφωνικά, ματρακάδες.:)

Edit: Nickel, should we _mind the gap? _


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2011)

...
a brick has fallen, and a coin in the old jukebox

*Thick As A Brick* - Jethro Tull​ 




Really don't mind if you sit this one out.
My words but a whisper -- your deafness a SHOUT.
I may make you feel but I can't make you think.
Your sperm's in the gutter -- your love's in the sink.
So you ride yourselves over the fields and
you make all your animal deals and
your wise men don't know how it feels to be thick as a brick.

And the sand-castle virtues are all swept away
in the tidal destruction, the moral melee.
The elastic retreat rings the close of play
as the last wave uncovers the newfangled way.

But your new shoes are worn at the heels and
your suntan does rapidly peel and
your wise men don't know how it feels to be thick as a brick.

And the love that I feel is so far away:
I'm a bad dream that I just had today -- 
and you shake your head and say it's a shame.

Spin me back down the years and the days of my youth.
Draw the lace and black curtains and shut out the whole truth.
Spin me down the long ages: let them sing the song.

See there! A son is born -- and we pronounce him fit to fight.
There are black-heads on his shoulders, and he pees himself in the night.

We'll make a man of him
put him to trade
teach him to play Monopoly 
and to sing in the rain.

The Poet and the painter casting shadows on the water 
as the sun plays on the infantry returning from the sea.
The do-er and the thinker: no allowance for the other 
as the failing light illuminates the mercenary's creed.

The home fire burning: the kettle almost boiling
but the master of the house is far away.
The horses stamping, their warm breath clouding
in the sharp and frosty morning of the day.
And the poet lifts his pen while the soldier sheaths his sword.

And the youngest of the family is moving with authority.
Building castles by the sea, he dares the tardy tide to wash them all aside.


The cattle quietly grazing at the grass down by the river
where the swelling mountain water moves onward to the sea:
the builder of the castles renews the age-old purpose
and contemplates the milking girl whose offer is his need.

The young men of the household have all gone into service 
and are not to be expected for a year.

The innocent young master -- thoughts moving ever faster --
has formed the plan to change the man he seems.

And the poet sheaths his pen while the soldier lifts his sword.

And the oldest of the family is moving with authority.
Coming from across the sea, he challenges the son who puts him to the run.

What do you do when the old man's gone -- 
do you want to be him? 
And your real self sings the song.
Do you want to free him?
No one to help you get up steam --
and the whirlpool turns you 'way off-beam.

LATER.
I've come down from the upper class to mend your rotten ways.
My father was a man-of-power whom everyone obeyed.

So come on all you criminals!
I've got to put you straight just like I did with my old man --
twenty years too late.

Your bread and water's going cold.
Your hair is too short and neat.
I'll judge you all and make damn sure that no-one judges me.

You curl your toes in fun as you smile at everyone -- you meet the stares.
You're unaware that your doings aren't done.
And you laugh most ruthlessly as you tell us what not to be.
But how are we supposed to see where we should run?
You curl your toes in fun as you smile at everyone -- you meet the stares.
You're unaware that your doings aren't done.
And you laugh most ruthlessly as you tell us what not to be.
But how are we supposed to see where we should run? ←

I see you shuffle in the courtroom 
with your rings upon your fingers 
and your downy little sidies 
and your silver-buckle shoes.
Playing at the hard case, you follow the example 
of the comic-paper idol who lets you bend the rules.
So!
Come on ye childhood heroes!
Won't you rise up from the pages of your comic-books
your super crooks
and show us all the way.
Well! Make your will and testament. Won't you?
Join your local government.
We'll have Superman for president
let Robin save the day.
You put your bet on number one and it comes up every time.
The other kids have all backed down and they put you first in line.
And so you finally ask yourself just how big you are --
and take your place in a wiser world of bigger motor cars.
And you wonder who to call on.

So! Where the hell was Biggles when you needed him last Saturday?
And where were all the sportsmen who always pulled you though?
They're all resting down in Cornwall --
writing up their memoirs for a paper-back edition
of the Boy Scout Manual.

LATER.
See there! A man born -- and we pronounce him fit for peace.
There's a load lifted from his shoulders with the discovery of his disease.
We'll take the child from him
put it to the test
teach it to be a wise man
how to fool the rest.

LATER
In the clear white circles of morning wonder,
I take my place with the lord of the hills.
And the blue-eyed soldiers stand slightly discoloured (in neat little rows)
sporting canvas frills.
With their jock-straps pinching, they slouch to attention,
while queueing for sarnies at the office canteen.
Saying -- how's your granny and
good old Ernie: he coughed up a tenner on a premium bond win.

The legends (worded in the ancient tribal hymn) lie cradled in the seagull's call.
And all the promises they made are ground beneath the sadist's fall.
The poet and the wise man stand behind the gun,
and signal for the crack of dawn.
Light the sun.

Do you believe in the day? Do you?
Believe in the day! The Dawn Creation of the Kings has begun.
Soft Venus (lonely maiden) brings the ageless one.
Do you believe in the day?
The fading hero has returned to the night -- and fully pregnant with the day,
wise men endorse the poet's sight.
Do you believe in the day? Do you? Believe in the day!

Let me tell you the tales of your life
of your love and the cut of the knife
the tireless oppression
the wisdom instilled
the desire to kill or be killed.
Let me sing of the losers who lie in the street as the last bus goes by.
The pavements ar empty: the gutters run red -- while the fool toasts his god in the sky.


So come all ye young men who are building castles!
Kindly state the time of the year and join your voices in a hellish chorus.
Mark the precise nature of your fear.

Let me help you pick up your dead as the sins of the father are fed
with the blood of the fools and the thoughts of the wise and from the pan under your bed.

Let me make you a present of song
as the wise man breaks wind and is gone 
while the fool with the hour-glass is cooking his goose 
and the nursery rhyme winds along.

So! Come all ye young men who are building castles!
Kindly state the time of the year and join your voices in a hellish chorus.
Mark the precise nature of your fear.
See! The summer lightning casts its bolts upon you
and the hour of judgement draweth near.
Would you be the fool stood in his suit of armour
or the wiser man who rushes clear.

So! Come on ye childhood heroes!
Won't your rise up from the pages of your comic-books
your super-crooks and
show us all the way.

Well! Make your will and testament.
Won't you? Join your local government.
We'll have Superman for president
let Robin save the day.

So! Where the hell was Biggles when you needed him last Saturday?
And where were all the sportsmen who always pulled you through?
They're all resting down in Cornwall -- writing up their memoirs
for a paper-back edition of the Boy Scout Manual.

OF COURSE
So you ride yourselves over the fields and
you make all your animal deals and
your wise men don't know how it feels to be thick as a brick.


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

So you finally got what you wanted
You've achieved your aim by making me walk in line
And when you just can't get any higher
You use your senses to suss out this week's climber
And the small fame that you've acquired
Has brought you into cult status
But to me you're still a collector
There's tarts and whores but you're much more
You're a different kind 'cause you want their minds
And you just don't care 'cause you've got no pride
It's just a face on your pillowcase
That thrills you
And you started looking much older
And your fashion sense is second rate like your perfume
But to you in your little dream world
You're still the Queen of the butterfly collectors
As you carry on 'cause it's all you know
You can't light a fire
You can't cook or sew
You get from day to day by filling your head
But surely you must know the appeal between your legs
Has worn off
And I don't care about morals
'Cause the world's insane and we're all to blame anyway
And I don't feel any sorrow
Towards the Kings and Queens of the butterfly collectors
There's tarts and whores but you're much more
You're a different kind 'cause you want their minds
And you just don't care 'cause you've got no pride
It's just a face on your pillowcase
That thrills you
As you carry on 'cause it's all you know
You can't light a fire
You can't cook or sew
You get from day to day by filling your head
But surely you must know the appeal between your legs
Has worn off
And I don't feel any sorrow
Towards the Kings and Queens of the butterfly collectors


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Le Locataire (The Tenant)​


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

Η μυστηριώδης νήσος. ;)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 23, 2011)

Οι RHCP έχουν πραγματική ψύχωση με την Καλιφόρνια. Αλλά εγώ είμαι εδώ: :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2011)

:) Κι εγώ, Ζαζ.  Kαι στο update (του αιώνα, γιατί κατά τα άλλα δεν βλέπω να 'χουν αλλάξει και πολλά).


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2011)

Πάλι πασάρω στην αφεντιά μου. Δαεμάνος κερνά, δαίμαν πίνει.





​


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 25, 2011)

(Ώστε έτσι το λένε! Τόσα χρόνια ήμουν με την απορία...)


----------



## Zazula (Feb 25, 2011)

Πορκ, κάτι πρέπει να 'χει πάθει η μνήμη σου — δες τι έλεγες πριν από εννιά μήνες: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?p=67858#post67858.


----------



## Porkcastle (Feb 25, 2011)

> Πορκ, κάτι πρέπει να 'χει πάθει η μνήμη σου...



1) Τώωωωωωωρα..... (ποιοι εννιά μήνες, τι έφαγα χθες δεν θυμάμαι πια)
2) Μα δεν έγραφα για το κομμάτι, στις στυλιστικές επιλογές είχα επικεντρωθεί!


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2011)

The Real Tuesday Weld (antique beat)​


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2011)

Music by The Real Tuesday Weld, animation by Alex Budovsky




The Great Revolution of the British Cuckoos, who bravely took over London, forcing all the people to move inside the cuckoo clocks.


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2011)

Λίγο ψευδόφιλη η λέξη, όνομα άλλης πόλης, καταγωγή από άλλη ήπειρο, μα είν' ωραίο το τραγούδι.

From A Terrace - Hey Marseilles ​


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2011)

Μουσική αγαλλίαση στo ξεκίνημα του εκπληκτικού αλλά κατασκότεινου Deliverance.


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2011)

Αγνοούμε την τεξανιά και ακούμε hαρπισμούς.
Harp Rumble - Asylum Street Spankers​







 
*And another thing you will never see*
*A monkey build a fence around a coconut tree*
*And let all the coconuts go to waste*
*Forbidding all other monkeys to come and taste*
*Now if I build a fence around this tree*
*Starvation will cause you to steal from me*
*Yeah..the monkey speaks his mind*

*Here is another thing a monkey won't do*
*Go out at night and get on a stew*
*Or use a gun a club or a knife*
*To take another monkey's life*

*Yes man descended the worthless bum*
*But my god, brothers, from us he did not come*
*Yeah..the monkey speaks his mind*


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2011)

White Boys / Black Boys - Hair


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2011)

What you live for - Funksway featuring Erykah Badu & Doyle Bramhall II​


----------



## daeman (Feb 28, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2011)

Από την πάσα του Ζαζ στο τέλος εκεί...:)





 
και φυσικά...;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2011)

Take me to the river​


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2011)

Ο Στελιανός από παιδί
τη λύρα όταν θωπεύει
στην Κρήτη κι όλο τον ντουνιά
το νου μου ταξιδεύει

Βόρεια Μονοπάτια (Ωρίων) - Στέλιος Πετράκης




 
Μαύρα φρούδια / Celles Negres - Στέλιος Πετράκης & Εφρέν Λόπεζ​


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2011)

Fat Man - Jethro Tull


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2011)

A leap of faith. Blind Faith. _Blind Faith_. :-\





 




 




 




According to Clapton's 2007 autobiogprahy, the lyrics are actually about the comfortable confines of Clapton's new home that he had purchased at the time, not necessarily about god. "I have finally found a place to live, like I never could before. And I know that I don't have much to give, but I can open any door"





 




 



Εν ολίγοις:
The album cover was a photo of a young girl with no clothes on holding a model spaceship. According to photographer Bob Seidemann, who shot the cover, he had the idea but did not have someone to pose. While riding the London subway, he saw a young girl who would be perfect and asked her to pose for the cover. He went to the girl's house to ask her parents' permission to pose topless for the cover. They agreed, but the girl backed out. However, the girl's younger sister begged the parents to let her pose instead. They agreed and the younger sister ended up posing for the cover. Seidemann called the image "Blind Faith" and Eric Clapton made that the name of the group. ​ 
Εν πολλοίς σινδόνη:​ 
I called Eric Clapton in London to ask if he would put me up for a while. He did. I stayed at his flat in Chelsea with a wild crowd of ravers. The party had been going on for some time when I arrived. Other residents of the never-ending, day-for-night, multi-colored fling were Martin Sharp, a graphic artist and poet with an uncanny resemblance to Peter O'Toole, and the wildest of ravers, Philippe Mora, a young filmmaker who looked like a cherry Peter Lorre, and their handsome girlfriends. I bunked on a ledge under a skylight in the living room. All of the London scene came through. It was wild and wooly all over. 

A year passed and I had my own room in a basement flat in the same part of town with another bunch of hipsters. Not employed, I received a phone call from Polydor Records London Office. It was an assistant of Robert Stigwood, Clapton's manager. Cream was over and Eric was putting a new band together. The fellow on the phone asked if I would make a cover for the new unnamed group. This was big time. It seems though the western world had for lack of a more substantial icon, settled on the rock and roll star as the golden calf of the moment. The record cover had become the place to be seen as an artist. 

I could not get my hands on the image until out of the mist a concept began to emerge. To symbolize the achievement of human creativity and its expression through technology a space ship was the material object. To carry this new spore into the universe innocence would be the ideal bearer, a young girl, a girl as young as Shakespeare's Juliet. The space ship would be the fruit of the tree of knowledge and the girl, the fruit of the tree of life. 

The space ship could be made by Mick Milligan, a jeweler at the Royal College of Art. The girl was another matter. If she were too old it would be cheesecake, too young and it would be nothing. It was the beginning of the transition from girl to woman, that is what I was after. That temporal point, that singular flare of radiant innocence. Where is that girl? 

I was riding the London Tube on the way to Stigwood's office to expose Clapton's management to this revelation when the subway doors opened and she stepped into the car. She was wearing a school uniform, plaid skirt, blue blazer, white socks and ball point pen drawings on her hands. It was as though the air began to crackle with an electrostatic charge. She was buoyant and fresh as the morning air. 

I must have looked like something out of Dickens. Somewhere between Fagan, Quasimodo, Albert Einstein and John the Baptist. The car was full of passengers. I approached her and said that I would like her to pose for a record cover for Eric Clapton's new band. Everyone in the car tensed up. 

She said, "Do I have to take off my clothes?" My answer was yes. I gave her my card and begged her to call. I would have to ask her parent's consent if she agreed. When I got to Stigwood's office I called the flat and said that if this girl called not to let her off the phone without getting her phone number. When I returned she had called and left her number. 

Stanley Mouse (Miller), my close friend and one of the five originators of psychedelic art in San Francisco was holed up at the flat. He helped me make a layout and we headed out to meet with the girl's parents. It was a Mayfair address. This was a swank part of town, class in the English sense of the word. 

Mouse and I made our presentation, I told my story, the parents agreed. The girl on the tube train would not be the one, she was shy, she had just passed the point of complete innocence and could not pose. Her younger sister had been saying the whole time, "Oh Mummy, Mummy, I want to do it, I want to do it." She was glorious sunshine. Botticelli's angel, the picture of innocence, a face which in a brief time could launch a thousand space ships. 

We asked her what her fee should be for modeling, she said a young horse. Stigwood bought one for her. I called the image "Blind Faith" and Clapton made that the name of the band. When the cover was shown in the trades it hit the market like a runaway train, causing a storm of controversy. At one point the record company considered not releasing the cover at all. It was Eric Clapton who fought for it. It was Eric who elected to not print the name of the band on the cover. This had never been done before. The name was printed on the wrapper, when the wrapper came off, so did the type. 

This was an image created out of ferment and storm, out of revolution and chaos. It was an image in the mind of one who strove for that moment of glory, that blinding flash of singular inspiration. To etch an image on a stone in our cultural wall with the hope that the wall will last. To say with his heart and his eyes, at a time when it mattered, this is what I feel. It was created out of hope and a wish for a new beginning. Innocence propelled by BLIND FAITH.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Από τον τοπικοφάγο και το άρθρο της εφημερίδας που αναφέρει εκεί ο Ζαζ, ένας αντίλογος. ;)

Με το προηγούμενο βιβλίο του, «Το δίλημμα του παμφάγου», ο Πόλαν πρόσθεσε μία λέξη στο New Oxford American Dictionary - τη λέξη locavore («τοπικοφάγος»). Να σκέφτεστε οικουμενικά, να τρώτε τοπικά.

Μπερδεύουμε τα τέτοια μας τα τοπικά μας με τα οικουμενικά. Γιά να δούμε τι θα μας βγει. 











Hei Chavorale
Think locally
Palo mande
Fuck globally

I came to New York to start Gypsy punk revolt
Now that it's rockin' so why don't I just go home?

I can't believe back home they failed to understand
That I am simply a chavo kind of man

And if the county we invented will fall from grace
I guess we'll have to fly away in our own space

Think locally
Fuck globally


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2011)

Και η υπερθεωρία των υπερπάντων (νυν άνευ αγώνος). 




 
First time I had read the Bible
It had struck me as unwitty
I think it may start a rumor
That the Lord ain't got no humor

Put me inside SSC
Let's test superstring theory
Oh yoi yoi accelerate the protons
stir it twice and then just add me, 
'cause
I don't read the Bible
I don't trust disciple
Even if they're made of marble
Or Canal Street bling

From the maelstrom of the knowledge
Into the labyrinth of doubt
Frozed underground ocean
melting - nuking on my mind

Give me Everything Theory
Without Nazi uniformity
My brothers are protons
My sisters are neurons
Stir it twice, it's instant family!

I don't read the Bible
I don't trust disciple
Even if they're made of marble
Or Canal Street bling

My brothers are protons
My sisters are neurons
Stir it twice dlja prekrastnih dam...

Do you have sex maniacs
Or schizophrenics
Or astrophysicists in your family
Was my grandma anti anti
Was my grandpa bounty bounty
Hek-o-hek-o-hej-o
They ask me in embassy!

'Cause I don't read the Bible
I don't trust disciple
Even if they're made of marble
Or Canal Street bling

And my grandma she was anti!
And my grandpa he was bounty!
And stir it twice
And then just add me!
Partypartypartypartypartyparty
now afterparty...


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2011)

This is a _public service _announcement, with guitars! ​



 
Present... arms papers! ;)​


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2011)

Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2011)

Victoria - The Kinks​


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2011)

Embraceable You (George & Ira Gershwin) - Billie Holiday​


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)

This city forum never sleeps  - Eurythmics




 ​


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)

Katy Cool Lady :) - JJ Cale​


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)

Fly Low Carrion Crow - Two Gallants​


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2011)




----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2011)

To _Subterranean Homesick Blues_ δεν το βρήκα στο γιουτιούμπ στην κλασική εκτέλεση του Ντίλαν, ούτε ηχητικά ούτε με το κλασικό ασπρόμαυρο βιντεάκι του (δε σώνεται η Σόνι). Βρήκα όμως ένα remix με τη φωνή του:




 
το κλασικό βιντεάκι του Ντίλαν με την εκτέλεση των Red Hot Chili Peppers:




 
και μια προπέρσινη της Ρίκι Λι Τζόουνς:


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2011)

Red Right Hand :-\ - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds​... 




Past the square, past the _bridge_,
past the mills, past the stacks
On a gathering storm comes a tall handsome man
In a dusty black coat with a red right hand


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2011)

Συνάσματα.

Here Comes The Flood - Peter Gabriel & Robert Fripp​ 




 
Excellent Birds - Peter Gabriel & Laurie Anderson





 
Lost Art of Conversation - Laurie Anderson & Lou Reed


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Changes - David Bowie​




Oh You Pretty Things​


----------



## nickel (Mar 18, 2011)

daeman said:


> Συνάσματα.


YouTwoμπάκια.

Ωραίο το τελευταίο, δεν το ήξερα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Exodus (Bill Laswell Dub Remix) - Bob Marley​


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Dub Down Babylon - Los Undergods Mexicanos​


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Blow Down Babylon Dub - King Tubby​


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2011)

War / No more trouble - Bob Marley & the Wailers​




Until the philosophy which holds one race
Superior and another inferior
Is finally and permanently discredited and abandoned
Everywhere is war, me say war
.
Until there is no longer first class
And second class citizens of any nation
Until the colour of a man’s skin
Is of no more significance than the colour of his eyes
Me say war
.
That until the basic human rights are equally
Guaranteed to all, without regard to race
Dis a war
.
Until that day
The dream of lasting peace, world citizenship
Rule of international morality
Will remain in but a fleeting illusion
To be pursued, but never attained
Now everywhere is war, war
.
And until the ignoble and unhappy regimes
That hold our brothers in Angola, in Mozambique,
South Africa sub-human bondage
Have been toppled, utterly destroyed
Well, everywhere is war, me say war
.
War in the east, war in the west
War up north, war down south
War, war, rumours of war
.
And until that day, the African continent
Will not know peace, we Africans will fight
We find it necessary and we know we shall win
As we are confident in the victory
.
Of good over evil, good over evil, good over evil
Good over evil, good over evil, good over evil
...

War - Bruno Bloom​




Until bigotry and prejudice and malicious and inhuman self-interest have been replaced by understanding and tolerance and good-will; Until all Africans stand and speak as free beings, equal in the eyes of all men, as they are in the eyes of Heaven; Until that day, the African continent will not know peace. We Africans will fight, if necessary, and we know that we shall win, as we are confident in the victory of good over evil. 

The basis of racial discrimination and colonialism has been economic, and it is with economic weapons that these evils have been and can be overcome. In pursuance of resolutions adopted at the Addis Ababa summit conference, African states have undertaken certain measures in the economic field which, if adopted by all member states of the United Nations, would soon reduce intransigeance to reason. I ask, today, for adherence to these measures by every nation represented [here] which is truly devoted to the principles enunciated in the charter.

We must act while we can, while the occasion exists to exert those legitimate pressures available to us lest time run out and resort be had to less happy means. (...) The great nations of the world would do well to remember that in the modern age even their own fates are not wholly in their hands. Peace demands the united efforts of us all. Who can foresee what spark might ignite the fuse ? (...) The stake of each one of us is identical-life or death. We all wish to live. We all seek a world in which men are freed of the burdens of ignorance, poverty, hunger and disease. And we shall all be hard-pressed to escape the deadly rain of nuclear fall-out should catastrophe overtake us. (...) The problems which confront us today are, equally, unprecedented. They have no counterparts in human experience. Men search the pages of history for solutions, for precedents, but there are none. This then, is the ultimate challenge. Where are we to look for our survival, for the answers to the questions which have never before been posed ? We must look, first, to the Almighty God, Who has raised man above the animals and endowed him with intelligence and reason. We must put our faith in Him, that He will not desert us or permit us to destroy humanity which He created in His image.

And we must look into ourselves, into the depth of our souls. We must become something we have never been and for which our education and experience and environment have ill-prepared us. We must become bigger than we have been : more courageous, greater in spirit, larger in outlook. We must become members of a new race, overcoming petty prejudice, owing our ultimate allegiance not to nations but to our fellow men within the human community.
– Haile Selassie I​


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2011)

The World Is A Ghetto - War​


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

I Am A Rock - Simon & Garfunkel​




I have my books
And my poetry to protect me;
I am shielded in my armor,
Hiding in my room, safe within my womb.
I touch no one and no one touches me.
I am a rock,
I am an island.


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

Before the Deluge - Jackson Browne & Joan Baez​




Some of them were dreamers
And some of them were fools
Who were making plans and thinking of the future
With the energy of the innocent
They were gathering the tools
They would need to make their journey back to nature
While the sand slipped through the opening
And their hands reached for the golden ring
With their hearts they turned to each others heart for refuge
In the troubled years that came before the deluge

Some of them knew pleasure
And some of them knew pain
And for some of them it was only the moment that mattered
And on the brave and crazy wings of youth
They went flying around in the rain
And their feathers, once so fine, grew torn and tattered
And in the end they traded their tired wings
For the resignation that living brings
And exchanged loves bright and fragile glow
For the glitter and the rouge
And in the moment they were swept before the deluge

Now let the music keep our spirits high
And let the buildings keep our children dry
Let creation reveal its secrets by and by
By and by--
When the light thats lost within us reaches the sky

Some of them were angry
At the way the earth was abused
By the men who learned how to forge her beauty into power
And they struggled to protect her from them
Only to be confused
By the magnitude of her fury in the final hour
And when the sand was gone and the time arrived
In the naked dawn only a few survived
And in attempts to understand a thing so simple and so huge
Believed that they were meant to live after the deluge

Now let the music keep our spirits high
And let the buildings keep our children dry
Let creation reveal its secrets by and by
By and by--
When the light thats lost within us reaches the sky


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

Baby, It's Cold Outside​


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

I'm Bored - Iggy Pop​


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2011)

Το Μπολερό του Ραβέλ οι περισσότεροι θα το έχετε ακούσει. Δεν ξέρω όμως αν έχετε δει αυτή την εξαιρετική, εξελικτική εικονογράφησή του από την ταινία Allegro Non Troppo του Bruno Bozzetto, μια ευρωπαϊκή απάντηση στη Φαντασία του Ντίσνεϊ.


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2011)

Αυτή η ταινία είχα ξεχάσει ότι υπήρχε. Δεν θυμάμαι καν πού και πότε την είδα. Αλλά θυμήθηκα αμέσως τα πλασματάκια του και την αργή πορεία των δεινόσαυρων προς τον αφανισμό. Καιρός για φρεσκάρισμα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2011)

Ορίστε.

Ντεμπισί





Ντβόρζακ





Σιμπέλιους





Βιβάλντι





και Στραβίνσκι


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2011)

Σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μέρα της άνοιξης, η εαρινή ισημερία, αλλά ο Μάρτης μάς δείχνει ακόμα τα δόντια του. 
Πού θα πάει όμως; Σύντομα θα μείνει εντελώς ξεδοντιασμένος. 

Hazy Shade of Winter - Simon & Garfunkel​





Hang on to your hopes, my friend 
That's an easy thing to say, 
but if your hope should pass away 
It's simply pretend 
That you can build them again 
Look around, the grass is high 
The fields are ripe, it's the springtime of my life 

Ah, seasons change with the scenery 
Weaving time in a tapestry 
Won't you stop and remember me 
At any convenient time 
Funny how my memory slips 
while looking over manuscripts 
Of unpublished rhyme 
Drinking my vodka and lime

Κι επειδή άνοιξη χωρίς γυναίκες δεν γίνεται (γιατί, γίνεται καμιά άλλη εποχή

The Bangles​


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2011)

The Road to the Western Lands - William Burroughs / Bill Laswell / Talvin Singh / Material


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2011)

Black Star Line - MoonLight Dub Xperiment​


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2011)

Slavery days - Burning Spear​


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2011)

....
breakthrough products​
άλλοι έχουν τ' όνομα
Breakthru - Queen






άλλοι έχουν τη χάρη
Break on through (to the other side) - Doors






κι άλλοι έχουν τ' όνομα μα έχασαν τη χάρη
Breakthrough - Richard Wright & David Gilmour


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2011)

...
Everything Is Everything - Lauryn Hill





I wrote these words for everyone
Who struggles in their youth
Who won't accept deception
Instead of what is truth

It seems we lose the game
Before we even start to play
Who made these rules
We're so confused
Easily led astray
Let me tell ya that

Everything is everything
What is meant to be, will be
After winter, must come spring
Change, it comes eventually


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2011)

...
Sick and Tired - Jay Wilcox


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2011)

Three Sisters - The Divine Comedy


----------



## nickel (Mar 25, 2011)

Επιτρέπετε, να σας βάλω κι εγώ κάτι:






*The Divine Comedy: The Complete Banker*

Can anyone lend me ten billion quid?
Why do you look so glum, was it something I did?
So I caused the second great depression, what can I say?
I guess I got a bit carried away.
If I say I'm sorry, will you give me the money?

But you know me, the complete banker
In a black Bentley, sweet Samantha right here next to me
Oh, how I hanker for the good old days
When I was free, the complete banker
In my Armani, before the rancour and disharmony
Well money makes the world go round and round
and down the drain

We went to war on the floor of the exchange
To all of us it was just a big game
But God I loved it: making a profit from somebody's loss
I never knew exactly whose money it was
And I did not care as long as there was

Lots for me, the complete banker
In a black Bentley, sweet Samantha right here next to me
Oh, how I hanker for the good old days
When I was free, the complete banker
In my Armani, before the anger and the inquiries
Well money makes the world go round and round
and down the drain.

We'll learn the lessons, run tests and analyze
We'll crunch the numbers, 'cause the numbers never lie
Well maybe this recession is a blessing in disguise
We can build a much much bigger bubble the next time
And leave the rest to clean our mess up

Well that's just me, the complete banker
In a black Bentley, Margaret Thatcher right here next to me
Oh, how I hanker for the good old days
When I was free and a complete banker
I'm a conscience free, malignant cancer on society
And one day you'll let your guard down
And I'll come 'round again.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> Επιτρέπετε, να σας βάλω κι εγώ κάτι: [...]


 
Όχι μόνο επιτρέπεται, επιβάλλεται :), ιδίως το συγκεκριμένο στις μέρες μας. 
Αλλαγή κλίματος, στιχουργικά τουλάχιστον.

The Clown Prince (Black Swan) - The Triffids





"Principe, principe
quien te robo la corona?"

Little clown prince, you thief of frowns,
saddest face, most open heart of all the clowns
Your graceful wife, your weightless jest
condemns to shadows all the rest
Oh wooden saint, oh wondrous boy, so strange and so sweet,
the marquee lights slip beneath your feet
How high and well you waltz and dip!
Nimble step upon the wire, hand on dandy hip

With crimson sash and pride unfurled
You float above this stinking world
You part our seas, you fill our cup
We laugh and cry until we cry "Enough!"

You feign to fall and women tug their hair
They gasp in fear as you skip across the air
Let them weep, let them burn for you
Where were they when they could have learned from you?

Let them weep, let them burn for you
Where were they?

Little clown prince, you thief of frowns
Same dawn table every night, you knock them down

Friday night spreads out against the sky
Men and women drinking take-home pay
Fluorescent lights, a dab of powder, a splash of grease paint
The trash floats in, the scum floats out
They sweep under the bar what they can't kick out
This land of tears, such a secret place
This land of tears, such a secret place

Only a dollar for the prince of clowns, only a dollar
and he'll steal your frowns, only a dollar for his tinsel crown
Only a dollar for the prince of clowns

"No Llores mi nino
lagrimas, lagrimas en secretos ocultos"


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2011)

A Trick of the Light - The Triffids


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2011)

Επειδή ο σύντεκνος Ρογήρος μού θύμισε εκεί τους Icicle Works (ευχαριστώ!), από την ίδια φουρνιά οι Teardrop Explodes με το When I dream:






και φυσικά ο κύριος Τζούλιαν Κόουπ με το China Doll:


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

...
*When the levee breaks* by Memphis Minnie & Kansas Joe McCoy.

John Roach, Ken Jarvis, Smokehouse Barry





Led Zeppelin





Zepparella





Jeff Buckley: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kIa1VZ_mncA

Tori Amos





Buckwheat Zydeco





Και από το ντοκιμαντέρ του Σπάικ Λι _When the Levees Broke_, με θέμα την καταστροφή της Νέας Ορλεάνης και τις ελλείψεις στην αντιπλημμυρική προστασία στις όχθες του Μισισιπή κατά τη διάρκεια του τυφώνα Κατρίνα το 2005.


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2011)

Πλημμυρών συνέχεια.

Texas Flood - Stevie Ray Vaughan & Double Trouble





Tupelo (Black Water Blues)- John Lee Hooker





Tupelo - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2011)

Πού το βρήκα το τραγούδι, αναρωτήθηκε ο Νικέλ εκεί. 
Βολτάροντας, τώρα που ήρθε η άνοιξη, με αφορμή διαβάσματα κι ακούσματα, εικόνες οπτικές και ηχητικές. Όπως αυτό εδώ. Τρινηματική σύνδεση. Στη σελίδα της Ανώνυμης Ρομάντζας στη Γουίκη που πόσταρε ο Νικέλ εδώ, που έκατσα και διάβασα γιατί η Ρομάντζα με παίδεψε μικρό, διαβάζω για τον Vicente Gomez που έπαιζε κιθάρα στο Αίμα και Άμμος του Μαμούλιαν, ριμέικ ομώνυμης ταινίας του 1922 με τον Ροδόλφο Βαλεντίνο (που με τη σειρά της ήταν ριμέικ ταινίας του 1916, σκηνοθετημένης από τον συγγραφέα του μυθιστορήματος πάνω στο οποίο βασίστηκε η ταινία, τον Μπλάσκο Ιμπάνιεθ). Ψάχνω λίγο στο γιουτιούμπ και βρίσκω έναν πολύ καλό κιθαρίστα, τον Daniel Vilas Boas, να αποτίει φόρο τιμής στον Gomez σ' ένα βιντεάκι που ξεκινάει με την εμφάνιση του τελευταίου σ' εκείνη την ταινία του 1941. Όποιος σκαλίζει, βρίσκει, αρκεί να ξεχωρίζει την ήρα από το στάρι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 27, 2011)

daeman said:


> ... στο Αίμα και Άμμος του Μαμούλιαν [......] Όποιος σκαλίζει, βρίσκει...



Υπάρχει Μαμούλιαν και υπάρχει και... Μαμούνιαν. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2011)

...
Leyli - Natacha Atlas


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2011)

...
Tobacco Road - Eric Burdon & War






Jefferson Airplane


----------



## nickel (Mar 28, 2011)

[SIZE=+1]Hush[/SIZE] (με τον Jon Lord, μια και ξανάκουγα σήμερα το _Gemini Suite_)


----------



## daeman (Mar 28, 2011)

The Last Wall of the Castle - Jefferson Airplane






Won't You Try/Saturday Afternoon


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2011)

Για τον Δόχτορα, ξέρει αυτός γιατί.

Dust - Fleetwood Mac featuring Danny Kirwan






Dust - Rupert Brooke

WHEN the white flame in us is gone, 
And we that lost the world's delight 
Stiffen in darkness, left alone 
To crumble in our separate night; 

When your swift hair is quiet in death,
And through the lips corruption thrust 
Has stilled the labour of my breath— 
When we are dust, when we are dust!— 

Not dead, not undesirous yet, 
Still sentient, still unsatisfied,
We'll ride the air, and shine and flit, 
Around the places where we died, 

And dance as dust before the sun, 
And light of foot, and unconfined, 
Hurry from road to road, and run
About the errands of the wind. 

And every mote, on earth or air, 
Will speed and gleam, down later days, 
And like a secret pilgrim fare 
By eager and invisible ways,

Nor ever rest, nor ever lie, 
Till, beyond thinking, out of view, 
One mote of all the dust that's I 
Shall meet one atom that was you. 

Then in some garden hushed from wind,
Warm in a sunset's afterglow, 
The lovers in the flowers will find 
A sweet and strange unquiet grow 

Upon the peace; and, past desiring, 
So high a beauty in the air,
And such a light, and such a quiring, 
And such a radiant ecstasy there, 

They'll know not if it's fire, or dew, 
Or out of earth, or in the height, 
Singing, or flame, or scent, or hue,
Or two that pass, in light, to light, 

Out of the garden higher, higher... 
But in that instant they shall learn 
The shattering fury of our fire, 
And the weak passionless hearts will burn

And faint in that amazing glow, 
Until the darkness close above; 
And they will know—poor fools, they'll know!— 
One moment, what it is to love.


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2011)

Από το ωραίο ιστολόγιο που μου γνώρισε εκεί ο Θέμης (ευχαριστώ!)

Hanging upside down (David Byrne) - Alexander Balanescu Quartet






Hanging upside down - David Byrne


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2011)

The Model (Kraftwerk) - Balanescu Quartet






Das Model - Kraftwerk


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2011)

The Model - David Byrne & the Balanescu Quartet


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2011)

Sh Boom (Life could be a dream) - The Coasters :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2011)

My Dreams - The Gun Club


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2011)

Doom Town - The Wipers






So Young






So young. Club 22, το ογδονταφεύγα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2011)

This Damn Nation - The Godfathers


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Αποδώ κι αποκεί, μια εσάνς βενζίνης.

Cat People (Putting Out Fire) - David Bowie featuring Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2011)

...
Slippery People - Talking Heads


----------



## daeman (Apr 2, 2011)

Αποδώ κι αποκεί, ο μόνιμα παρών στο νου του μνημονίου (φτου οξαποδώ!  ) του δαιμονίου μου.

Can't Afford No Shoes - Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention






Heh-heh-heh...
Have you heard the news? 
(news? what news? )
Can't afford no shoes
(get a good deal on tape)
Have you heard the news? 
(news? can't afford a paper)
Can't afford no shoes
(hi-yo-hi)

Went to buy some cheap detergent
Some emergent nation
Got my load
Got my load
That I stowed

Well, well
_Hey lawdy mama, can't afford no shoes
Maybe there's a bundle of rags that I could use_
Hey anybody, can you spare a dime
If you're really hurtin', a nickel would be fine
Hey everybody, nothin' we can buy
Chump hare rama, ain't no good to try
_Recession
Depression_


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2011)

Καλησπέρα σας.

Καλημέρα σας






Από τα τάγματα και τα στρατόπεδα αναμόρφωσης και συμμορφώσεως προς τα επιταγάς της πατρίδος, της θρησκείας, της οικογενείας και της επαναστάσεως προπάντων, θυμήθηκα το Happy Day του Παντελή Βούλγαρη και βρήκα στο γιουτιούμπ μερικά κομμάτια από τη μουσική της ταινίας, από τον Σαββόπουλο του 1976.






Λαϊκός τραγουδιστής (η θητεία) - Μ. Μενιδιάτης






Απριλιάτικα βράδια, τρανζιστοράκι στη σκοπιά.





​

Tableau Vivant - Νινόν - Τμήμα Ψυχαγωγίας







Σχόλιο






«Μας έφερε στη Μακρόνησο για να μας πεθάνει όλους...»[...]
Το τέλος των γυρισμάτων του «Ηappy Day» και της εξορίας στη Μακρόνησο είχε ένα μεγαλειώδες φινάλε, «από εκείνα που δεν τα ξεχνάς ποτέ», όπως λέει σήμερα ο Παντελής Βούλγαρης. Σύμφωνα με το σενάριο, στο στρατόπεδο εξορίας έπρεπε να γκρεμιστούν στο τέλος όλα. «Σε κάθε άλλη περίπτωση αυτό δεν θα είχε καμία ιδιαίτερη δυσκολία, αλλά στην περίπτωσή μας τα μέσα ήταν πενιχρά και ό,τι κάναμε έπρεπε να το κάνουμε την τελευταία μέρα- γιατί πού θα μέναμε μετά; Με φακούς και γεννήτριες γυρίσαμε τη σκηνή και κατά τις 4 το πρωί στήσαμε ένα απερίγραπτο γλέντι, να παίζουν τα όργανα κι εμείς να τραγουδάμε και να χορεύουμε... Σκεφτόμασταν ότι αν περνούσε κανένας ψαράς μέσα στη νύχτα θα πίστευε ότι είχαν βγει τα φαντάσματα των κρατουμένων και χόρευαν».​
Χαράδρα


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2011)

...
Μετά τον Λαϊκό Τραγουδιστή, πάει ένα Λαϊκό Τραγουδάκι του Νίκου Μαμαγκάκη, για να σκάσει το χειλάκι.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

...
The Lonely One - Wipers






For all the lonely ones, who live life in the dreams
It's so cold and lonely outside, so it seem's.
So you keep on searching, anyway.
Maybe you'll find someone tomorrow, 'cause you haven't today.
So let your mind be carried, with the breeze.
For you know you're not the ones who carry the disease.
'Cause you're the lonely one.
The only one.
The lonely one.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

...
Lonely Man - The Godfathers






I'm Lost And Then I'm Found


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2011)

...
Walking Talking Johnny Cash Blues - The Godfathers






Travelling Man - The Woodentops


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2011)

...
Αυτοί δεν είναι όμιλος, είναι συγκρότημα: Η Ομάδα Συζητήσεων.

My Expertise - The Debate Team






Curious Pair


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2011)

...
Mutter Courage und ihre Kinder - Cherrys Band (1984)


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2011)

...
Come together - The Beatles






Καλημέρα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2011)

...
Something about England (an old-timer's memoir) - The Clash






They say the immigrants steal the hubcaps
Of respected gentlemen
They say it would be wine and roses
If England were for Englishmen again

I saw a dirty overcoat
At the foot of the pillar of the road
Propped inside was an old man
Whom time could not erode
The night was snapped by sirens
Those blue lights circled past
The dancehall called for an' ambulance
The bars all closed up fast

My silence gazing at the ceiling
While roaming the single room
I thought the old man could help me
If he could explain the gloom
You really think it's all new
You really think about it too
The old man scoffed as he spoke to me
I'll tell you a thing or two

I missed the fourteen-eighteen war
But not the sorrow afterwards
With my father dead and my mother ran off
My brothers took the pay of hoods
The twenties turned the north was dead
The hunger strike came marching south
At the garden party not a word was said
The ladies lifted cake to their mouths

The next war began and my ship sailed
With battle orders writ in red
Five long years of bullets and shells
We left ten million dead
The few returned to old Piccadilly
We limped around Leicester Square
The world was busy rebuilding itself
The architects could not care

But how could we know when I was young
All the changes that were to come?
All the photos in the wallets on the battlefield
And now the terror of the scientific sun
There was masters an' servants an' servants an' dogs
They taught you how to touch your cap
But through strikes an' famine an' war an' peace
England never closed this gap

So leave me now the moon is up
But remember all the tales I tell
The memories that you have dredged up
Are on letters forwarded from hell

The streets were by now deserted
The gangs had trudged off home
The lights clicked off in the bedsits
An' old England was all alone


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2011)

...
You Can Never Hold Back Spring - Tom Waits






You can never hold back spring
You can be sure I will never stop believing
The blushing rose, it will climb
Spring ahead or fall behind
Winter dreams the same dream, every time

Baby you can never hold back spring
Even though you've lost your way
The world is dreaming, dreaming of spring

So close your eyes
Open your heart
To the one who's dreaming of you
And you can never hold back spring
Remember everything that spring can bring
Baby you can never hold back spring
Baby you can never hold back spring


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2011)

...
Signs :huh: - Badmarsh & Shri






Dancing Drums


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2011)

...
Consommer avec modération - K2 Riddim :huh:


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2011)

Και μια γοργόνα στην κορφή τής δίνει σχήμα και μορφή... :)

Η Σημαδούρα - Βαγγέλης Γερμανός, Ελευθερία Αρβανιτάκη, Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος






Ναι, ξέρω, Αρβανιτάκι, αλλά δεν βρήκα την αυθεντική εκτέλεση από τα Μπαράκια με καλύτερο βίντεο. Αν τη βρει κανείς, ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

...
Πικροδάφνη - Mode Plagal


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

Karaguna - The Swing Shoes


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

Πέρα στους πέρα κάμπους - Swing Shoes


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

O λεβέντικος του Miles - Mode Plagal


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

Από το burke. O Solomon Burke την προτρέπει να κλάψει (στην αγκαλιά του βέβαια, μήπως επωφεληθεί). 
Ελπίζω να μην πλαντάξει στο κλάμα και πνιγούμε στα δάκρυα.

Cry To Me - Solomon Burke


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2011)

Εντελώς προβλέψιμα, όποτε σκεφτώ τον Burke, αυτομάτως θρονιάζεται κι αυτό στον νου μου.

Everybody Needs Somebody To Love - Solomon Burke






Rolling Stones






Wilson Pickett






Blues Brothers


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2011)

Να καλύψουμε κι εκείνο το μτφ. και το κν. στο burke.

Burka Band

In Afghanistan girls aren't supposed to play music or sing songs. But 25-year-old Nargiz didn't care. She started the Burka Band, the first Afghan girl band ever.

No Burka






Burka Blue


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2011)

...
Sit and Wonder - The Verve


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2011)

...
Waiting Man - King Crimson


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2011)

Ακούγοντας την Άνι που ανάρτησε εκεί ο Νικέλ, συνειδητοποίησα ότι αυτό το κομμάτι - εμβληματικό μιας ιστορικής εποχής και μιας ανέμελης περιόδου στη ζωή μου - δεν κοσμεί ακόμη αυτό το νήμα. Διορθώνω την παράλειψη.

Whiter Shade of Pale - Procol Harum


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2011)

...
Να 'χεν η θάλασσα βουνά - Ψαραντώνης






Να 'χεν η θάλασσα βουνά
κι άγρια μονοπάθια
να πάρω ένα και να 'ρθώ
μάθια, γλυκά μου μάθια

Θάλασσα απ' όλα τα νερά
και τα ποτάμια πίνεις
κι απ' τα δικά μου δάκρυα
πλατύτερη να γίνεις (Ψαραντώνης)

Ω, την παντέρμη θάλασσα
αμοναχή φουσκώνει
αμοναχή λυσσομανεί 
και μόνη χαμηλώνει (Γιάννης Αγγελάκας)


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2011)

...
Όσο βαθιά είν' η θάλασσα - Εμπειροτέχνες


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2011)

...
Hit me with your rhythm stick - Ian Dury & the Blockheads






Nina Hagen & Freaky Fukin Weirdoz


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2011)

...
Russian Reggae - Nina Hagen (live @Roskilde, 1985)






African Reggae (live @Roskilde, 1985)


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2011)

Δια τον κωσμονάφτα και τιν πεντοικοστίν επαίτιόν του






Hello Gagarin - Pannonia Allstars Ska Orchestra


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2011)

daeman said:


> Δια τον κωσμονάφτα και τιν πεντοικοστίν επαίτιόν του


Τα σπασίμπα το κομμάτι!


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2011)

stathis said:


> Τα σπασίμπα το κομμάτι!


 
Τα *σκα*σίμπα, θες να πεις, ε; :)
Άμα σ' αρέσει να τα σπας σκας, να βάλω κι άλλα.


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2011)

...
Αφού δεν μιλάς, υποθέτω ότι συναινείς. Just say when, then.

Ska-Bah-Dub - Pannonia Allstars Ska Orchestra


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2011)

...
Hands In The Air - Irie Maffia


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2011)

Σωστά, το σκασίμπα τα σπασίμπα. Δεν τα ήξερα τα παλικάρια, αλλά τους καταφόρτωσα αυθωρεί και παραχρήμα (και χωρίς χρήμα)...
Ναι, μου αρέσει το σκα (όπως και το σλάβικο φολκ, βέβαια).

συνειρμός:
Τους Kal τους ξέρεις; Είναι πρώην Γιουγκοσλάβοι. :cheek:


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2011)

Όχι, δεν τους ήξερα κι ευχαριστώ. :)

Komedija - KAL






Krasnokalipsa - Marčelo & Kal






Πρώην Γιουγκοσλάβοι; Και τώρα τι είναι, Βραζιλιάνοι;


----------



## stathis (Apr 13, 2011)

daeman said:


> Πρώην Γιουγκοσλάβοι; Και τώρα τι είναι, Βραζιλιάνοι;


Όχι, Γιουγκοσλάβες.
Ρε παιδί μου, δεν σου συμβαίνει να μην είσαι σίγουρος για κάποιον αν είναι Σέρβος, Βόσνιος, Μαυροβούνιος ή ξερω-γω-τί; Ε, πετάς ένα «πρώην Γιουγκοσλάβος» και καθαρίζεις.
Άντε, δούλευε τώρα.


----------



## Rogerios (Apr 13, 2011)

Όπως φαίνεται, οι φίλοι μας είναι Ρομά από τη Σερβία. [πώς θα τους πούμε με μία λέξη;]


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2011)

Αν είναι για προσφώνηση, υπάρχει λύση, αυτή στην οποία ακούνε σχεδόν όλοι οι κάτοικοι της πρώην Γιουγκοσλαβίας (ή τουλάχιστον άκουγαν· τώρα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται): Ε, κολέγκα! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2011)

...
Καλημέρα. 
Χορήγηση καθ' εκάστην δια της ακουστικής οδού, σε ικανή ένταση, για την όρεξη έγερση.

Cracker Jack - Smokey Bandits






Cattle Drive - Smokey Bandits






Σαλάγα τα...


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2011)

...
Η μόνη σίγουρη οδός παραγωγής ευπόρων - Μποστ & Mode Plagal (Στην κοιλιά του κήτους)






Βίος Παναγιώτου - Μποστ & Mode Plagal


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2011)

...
The Harder They Come - Jimmy Cliff as Ivanhoe Martin






Well, they tell me of a pie up in the sky
Waiting for me when I die
But between the day you're born and when you die
You know, they never seem to hear even your cry

Chorus:
So as sure as the sun will shine
I'm gonna get my share now what is mine
And then the harder they come
The harder they fall
One and all
The harder they come
The harder they fall
One and all

And the oppressors are trying to track me down
They're trying to drive me underground
And they think that they have got the battle won
I say, forgive them Lord, they know not what they've done

Chorus

And I keep on fighting for the things I want
Though I know that when you're dead you can't
But I'd rather be a free man in my grave
Than living as a puppet or a slave


Guns of Brixton - The Clash






You see, he feels like Ivanhoe
Born under the Brixton sun
His game is called surviving
At the end of The Harder They Come


Sandinista version


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2011)

...
Life on Mars? - David Bowie


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2011)

Ευτυχώς που υπάρχει και ο Ζάζουλας, και ακούμε και κάτι πιο upbeat κι εμπνευστικό: Nobody But Me από μερικούς, λοιπόν. ;) 

The Isley Brothers






Human Beinz






The Launderettes


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2011)

Take me to the race - The Launderettes






My Replica


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2011)

...
Φεύγω - Νίκος Παπάζογλου






Ρίχνω στη νύχτα μια σπρωξιά
παίρνει φωτιά και ξημερώνει
στην τελευταία ρουφηξιά
παίρνω όρκο να τελειώσει πια
ό,τι τελειώνει

Μπαίνω στο τρένο την αυγή
για να με βρει σε άλλο μέρος
η μέρα ετούτη που θα μπει
να με γλιτώσει από κει
που ήμουνα ξένος

Φεύγω, φεύγω, κάθε μέρα φεύγω
μέτρο-μέτρο, όλο πιο μακριά
φεύγω, φεύγω, τόσα χρόνια φεύγω
στην καρδιά μου όλο πιο κοντά

Ρίχνω στα μάτια μου ένα φως
και κάνω ανάκριση μονάχος
ο χωρισμένος μου εαυτός
είναι που χώρισε τον κόσμο
από λάθος

Άραγε τι να φταίει τι
που ονειρευόμαστε στον ξύπνιο
και να ‘ναι η λησμονιά αυτή
που ανοίγει πόρτες το πρωί
στον πρώτο χτύπο


----------



## daeman (Apr 18, 2011)

Επικαιρότητας αφορμές. 

I Don't Know How To Love Him (Jesus Christ Superstar) - Yvonne Elliman


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

...
Down In The Tube Station At Midnight :-\ - The Jam


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

...
Going Underground - The Jam


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

...
Up Against The Wall - Tom Robinson Band


----------



## daeman (Apr 19, 2011)

...
Man You Never Saw - Tom Robinson Band


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2011)

...
Herod's and Pilate's cruxes.

King Herod's Song - Jesus Christ Superstar





Josh Mostel as Herod: Mostel was born in New York City, New York, the son of Kathryn Celia (née Harken), an actress, dancer, and writer, and comic actor _Zero Mostel_.

Crucify him


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2011)

...
Las Cruces Jail - Two Gallants


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2011)

Palavra said:


> [*]Φυσικά σηµασία δεν έχει ποια από τις δύο κοσµοθεωρίες είναι η σωστή, αλλά ότι κάθε γνώµη που εκφράζεται δηµόσια, δεν µπορεί παρά να ανήκει, φανερά ή συγκεκαλυµµένα, σε µια από τις δύο αυτές πλευρές. Ή θα είσαι µε αυτούς ή µε τους άλλους. Γιατί έτσι γίνεται σε συνθήκες πολέµου. Οι αφορισµοί είναι πιο εύκολοι από τη λογική. Και δεν χωράνε *«γκρίζες περιοχές»* και οι δεύτερες σκέψεις ισοδυναµούν µε προδοσία.
> 
> [*]Μόνο που όπως συµβαίνει σε κάθε πόλεµο, έτσι και σε αυτόν, εκείνος που βγαίνει στην πραγµατικότητα νικητής δεν είναι κάποια πλευρά από τις δύο, αλλά αυτοί που πουλάνε τα (ιδεολογικά) πολεµοφόδια. Και, sorry, αυτοί είναι οι µόνοι που τους συµφέρει πραγµατικά να υπάρχουν ανά πάσα στιγµή συνθήκες πολέµου ανάµεσα σε δύο στεγανές κοσµοθεωρίες.
> 
> _Υ.Γ. Και στο κάτω-κάτω, µόνο στις συνθήκες πολέµου ενός Γαλατικού Χωριού µπορεί να γίνει αποδεκτή η απαίτηση «Όχι, δεν θα τραγουδήσεις!»._









Όχι, εγώ θα τραγουδήσω! 
Δέστε με, φιμώστε με και συνεχίστε το τσιμπούσι... 

Another Grey Area - Graham Parker






You're always kidding me
something's happening but it isn't true
You're getting rid of me 
you know exactly what I'm trying to
Oh baby I am drained of colour
I can't go anywhere
You just left me in another grey area

You say you're loving me but it's nothing but a red rag
You call this ecstasy but suddenly it's let the stone drag
Oh baby I have just discovered I don't belong anywhere
Your love left me in another grey area 
Another grey area

When I start thinking can't stop sinking
Everybody left me holding the baby
Everything's the same, no-one took the blame
That's the colour of another grey area
That's the colour of another grey area

I can't follow it the information that is coming through
I never swallow it the black feeling that is all blue
Oh baby I've just discovered 
I can't go anywhere
Your love left me in another grey area
Yeah, you left me in another grey area
That's the colour of another grey area
another grey area

Another grey area 
Another grey area
That's the colour 
That's the colour


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2011)

...
Hey Lord, Don't Ask Me Questions - Graham Parker & the Rumours






 Crimson autograph is what we leave behind, everywhere man set foot.
War mongers laughing loud behind a painted face
Throwing titbits to the crowd, then blowing up the place.

Hey lord don't ask me questions, hey lord don't ask me questions
Hey lord dont ask me questions, please!
Hey lord dont ask me questions, hey lord dont ask me questions
Hey lord ain't no answer in me.

Well I stand up for liberty but can't liberate
Pent up agony I see you take first place.
Well who does this treachery, I shout with bleeding hand
Is it you or is it me? Well, I never will understand.

Well I see the thousands screaming, rushing for the cliffs
Just like lemmings into the sea, well well well
Who waves his mighty hand and breaks the precious rules?
Well the same one must understand who wasted all these fools.

Ain't no answer in me no, ain't no answer in me


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2011)

...
Georgia - CunninLynguists :-\


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2011)

...
Χαρά μου - Γιώργης Ξυλούρης






Ήθελα να 'χα μια αγκαλιά σα θάλασσα μεγάλη
να χάνεσαι μα όπου κι αν πας, κοντά μου να 'σαι πάλι

Ήθελα να 'σουν ποταμός κι εγώ στην κάτω μπάντα
η θάλασσα που σε ποθεί και σ' αγκαλιάζει πάντα


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2011)

...
Στη βορειοανατολική Κρήτη, περίπου στα μισά της διαδρομής από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο προς τη Σητεία, υπάρχουν μερικά όμορφα, απείραχτα από τον διερχόμενο τουρισμό χωριά, σκαρφαλωμένα στις απόκρημνες πλαγιές με απεριόριστη θέα στον κόλπο του Μιραμπέλλου και το Κρητικό πέλαγο. Το 1992, σ' ένα από αυτά, τη Μυρσίνη, χωριό ζωντανό, μια παρέα νέων στην ψυχή σχημάτισε έναν άτυπο σύλλογο φίλων του Νίκου Παπάζογλου, με ανεπίσημο καταστατικό γραμμένο με στίχους από τα τραγούδια του. 

Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι, Αύγουστο μήνα, με τη συμβολή πολλών χωριανών και φίλων από την περιοχή, στήθηκε μια αυτοσχέδια σκηνή ανάμεσα στο μπακάλικο και τη μουρνιά και ο Νίκος Παπάζογλου έδωσε την πρώτη του συναυλία στη Μυρσίνη. Μετά το τέλος της συναυλίας, οι θεατές - στριμωγμένοι σε κάθε γωνιά και κρεμασμένοι σαν τσαμπιά στις αυλές και τα παραθύρια - δεν άφηναν τους μουσικούς να φύγουν, κι εκείνοι, τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω, κάθισαν στο γλέντι που στήθηκε εν ριπή οφθαλμού, και η ρακοποσία, η μεζεδοφαγία, τα τραγούδια, η ανάταση, η νύχτα η λαμπρή, κράτησαν μέχρι το ξημέρωμα. Από τότε, σχεδόν κάθε καλοκαίρι, ο Νικόλας κατέβαινε στη Μυρσίνη για μια συναυλία ή μια βόλτα σ' εκείνα τα λημέρια. Όπως μου διηγούνται ακόμα οι φίλοι που ήταν εκεί, ήταν από τις καλύτερες βραδιές που έχασα στη ζωή μου, νεοφάνταρο άνευ δικαιώματος αδείας στα Χανιά. Τόσο κοντά, μα τόσο μακριά.  

Την επόμενη χρονιά, μαζί με τον Παπάζογλου παίζει ο Κώστας Μπραβάκης από τη Βέροια. Την επαύριο της συναυλίας που αναχωρούν οι μουσικοί, ο σύλλογος δωρίζει σε όλους αντίτυπα ενός βιβλίου με την ιστορία του χωριού που είχε εκδώσει, γραμμένου από τον δάσκαλο και λαογράφο Νίκο Γαρεφαλάκη. Φεύγοντας με το καράβι από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο, ο Μπραβάκης διαβάζει στο βιβλίο ένα ποίημα για τη βρύση της Μυρσίνης – που, όπως και σήμερα, είχε στερέψει από τη λειψυδρία - και σκαρώνει επιτόπου μια μελωδία να σμίξει με τους στίχους, αγναντεύοντας από μακριά τα χωριά σκαρφαλωμένα κάτω από τις στεφανιές του Καψά. Στη συνέχεια ηχογραφεί το τραγούδι και το δίνει στον Νίκο Παπάζογλου που δεν το συμπεριέλαβε σε δίσκο, αλλά διάλεξε να ανοίξει με αυτό τη συναυλία του ’98 στη Μυρσίνη. 

Με την ευχή να αναστηθεί, να αναβλύσει πάλι η βρύση της Μυρσίνης.






Μίλησε βρύση να μου πεις πού πήγε το νερό σου
κι έχω δυο χρόνους να το ιδώ να στραφταλίζει ομπρός σου;

Σε ποιον γκρεμό γκρεμίζεται, ποια σου το πήραν ρυάκια
ποιος ποταμός, ποια λαγκαδιά, ποια ριζιμιά χαράκια;

Το καρτερούνε οι δεσπολιές, τα μήλα, τα λεμόνια,
Το καρτερούνε κι οι ρογδιές, τα κίτρα, τα κυδώνια.

Κι εγώ γυρνώ, ξαναγυρνώ, καθίζω στο μπεντένι
κι όλο ξανοίγομαι να ιδώ νερό να ξαναβγαίνει.

Να ξαναδώ τον κυνηγό να πιει να σπολλατίσει
να ξαναδώ τη Δεσποινιά να 'ρθει για να γιομίσει.

Τριβιδάκι: Ο σύλλογος «φίλοι του Νίκου Παπάζογλου» μετεξελίχθηκε αργότερα στον «σύλλογο μη εμφιαλωμένου νερού Μυρσίνης», επίσης άτυπο βέβαια. 

Πηγές: Δε με θέλει, δε με θέλει και το βάζο είναι βαθύ, είναι λιγοστό το μέλι κι η ουρά μου είναι κοντή*, μια πρόσφατη  ραδιοφωνική συνέντευξη του φίλου Νίκου Μακρυνάκη, ενός από τους πρωτεργάτες εκείνης της άνοιξης τη δεκαετία του ’90 στη Μυρσίνη, και η μνήμη μου.

*από το «Απόπειρα λαθραλιείας»


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2011)

...
Gloria - Van Morrison & John Lee Hooker 





Beacon Theater, 1989


The Doors


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2011)

...
Για τους ιπτάμενους ταξιδιώτες.

Airport - Peter Hammill







People You Were Going To


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2011)

...
Le Freak - Chic featuring Slash


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2011)

...
Excess - Tricky







Hollow


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2011)

...
Heroes - David Bowie





I, I will be king
And you, you will be queen
Though nothing will drive them away
We can beat them, just for one day
We can be Heroes, just for one day

The Wallflowers (definitely no linguistic relation to the celebrities mentioned above






Ανάλυση για το κομμάτι, εδώ.


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2011)

...
Pearls Before Swine (from _Sticks and Stones_) - The 77s 






He put it out
It meant nothing in the world to him so
He put it out
His hunger needed some attention so
He laid it out
Swapped it all for a bowl of pork and beans
And he got put out
Left for poor
By a man of means

Esau, you sod
You gave it away
Esau, you sought it with tears
Couldn't get it back again

She put it out
He put the heat on and she got too hot so
She put it out
Gives in a little
But she's giving him a lot and she lays it out
She's showing all her prized possessions to him and
She's putting out
She's swapping everything for what he's putting in but
Her lamp goes out
She didn't notice the light was growing dim and then
He goes out
And he takes everything that she had
With him

Tamar babe
You shoulda run away
Tamar babe
You saw it coming
Did you have to stay and play
Tamar babe!
Where was your head that day
Tamar, He took your best and left
You left it too late
Too late

Ashes for your veil
Veil of ashes


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2011)

...
Το Ερηνάκι (Πάνος Τούντας) - Θόδωρος Πολυκανδριώτης (Ρεμπέτικο)


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2011)

...
End of the World Party - Medeski, Martin and Wood







Queen Bee...................................................


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2011)

...
Let's Go Everywhere - Medeski, Martin and Wood






When you're tired of your toys,
And of your games, and of the television,
When you're done with chores and homework
Then it's time to make a big decision,
You might need a change of scenery,
It might be time to go
Over mountains, over oceans,
Through dark jungles down below
On an airplane, on a railroad
On a tall ship with the tide
All you need's a little music.
Howzaboutit, whaddya say you buckle
up and we go for a little ride?
Let's go everywhere man
Let's go everywhere, man
There's lots of fun out there, man
We gotta have our share, man
Get out of your chair, man
Let's go everywhere.
We'll go to
Bombay, Taipei, Mandalay, Bora Bora
Deauville, Louisville, Whoville, Glocca Morra
Havana, Montana, Savannah, Varanasi
Bermuda, Barbuda, Or Yehuda, Tallahassee
Khartoum, Rangoon, Cancun, Saskatoon
Kowloon, Cameroon, Brigadoon, to the moon
Let's go everywhere man
Let's go everywhere, man
There's lots of fun out there, man
We gotta have our share, man
Get out of your chair, man
Let's go everywhere.
Cairo, Shiloh, Moscow, Chichen Itza
Krakatoa, Shenandoah, Mauna Loa, Tower of Pisa
Hamburg, Frankfurt, Beantown, Montecristo
Cayenne, Salt Lake, Cocoa Beach, San Francisco
Saigon, Amman, Dijon, Yokahama
Tijuana, Grand Bahama, don't forget to call your mama
Let's go everywhere man
Let's go everywhere, man
There's lots of fun out there, man
We gotta have our share, man
Get out of your chair, man
Let's go everywhere.
Xi'an, San Juan, Pusan, Sri Lanka
Chambertin, Canton, Avalon, Casablanca
Warsaw, Aqaba, Shangri-La, Transylvania
Nome, Rome, Stockholm, Lyon, Mauretania
Hong Kong, Guangdong, Haiphong, Tonga
Salamanga, Rarotonga, Cucamonga, sing-a-long-a
Let's go everywhere man
Let's go everywhere, man
There's lots of fun out there, man
We gotta have our share, man
Get out of your chair, man
Let's go everywhere.
Xanadu, Kathmandu, Timbuktu, Santiago
Tasmania, Slovenia, Rumania, Pago Pago
Sedona, Pamplona, Daytona, Patagonia
Winona, Bologna, Barcelona, Caledonia
Bangkok, Sliding Rock, Antioch, Tuba City
Sun City, Cloud City, Emerald City, ain't it pretty
Let's go everywhere man
Let's go everywhere, man
There's lots of fun out there, man
We gotta have our share, man
Get out of your chair, man
Let's go everywhere.


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

...
Up, and away we spin! Καλημέρα. :)

Bubblehouse - Medeski, Martin and Wood


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

...
The Crusher  - The Novas 







The Cramps


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

Από το φρου φρου, χωρίς χρώματα κι αρώματα, με ηχοχρώματα.

Breathe In - Frou Frou


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2011)

...
Frill dress and frilly panties.

Aqualung - Jethro Tull






Sitting on a park bench 
eyeing little girls with bad intent 
Snot is running down his nose 
greasy fingers smearing shabby clothes 
Drying in the cold sun 
watching as the _frilly panties_ run
Feeling like a dead duck 
spitting out pieces of his broken luck 

Sun streaking cold, an old man wandering lonely 
Taking time the only way he knows 

Legs hurting bad, as he bends to pick a dog-end 
he goes down to the bog and warms his feet 

Feeling alone, the army's up the road 
salvation à la mode and a cup of tea 

Aqualung, my friend, don't you start away uneasy 
you poor old sod, you see, it's only me 

Do you still remember December's foggy freeze 
when the ice that clings on to your beard was screaming agony 
And you snatch your rattling last breaths with deep-sea diver sounds 
and the flowers bloom like madness in the spring.

(http://www.collecting-tull.com/Albums/Lyrics/Aqualung.html)


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

...
Get Off - Dandy Warhols






Yeah, like it or not
like a ball and a chain
all I wanna do is get off
I feel it for a minute, babe

hot diggity dog
I love god all the same
but all I wanna do is get off
I feel it I feel it I feel it, babe

baby, come on
if you have a hard time gettin' there
maybe you're gone
if you find, you find yourself
against yourself

yeah, maybe I fought
once thought I was sane
but all I wanna do is get off
and feel it for a minute 
like the real thing baby, I guess

I already forgot
what I thought I would say
but all I wanna do is get off
I feel it I feel it I feel it, babe


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

...
Om Namah Shivaya - Jah Wobble


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

...
Visions of You - Jah Wobble's Invaders of the Heart featuring Sinead O'Connor


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2011)

...
Special Cases - Sinead O'Connor with Massive Attack


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2011)

...
Diamond Bollocks (from Mutations) - Beck






As Beck shared on Modern Rock Live a few days after Mutations was released, "Diamond Bollocks" title was inspired from some British slang. Beck was playing a concert in France, and on the bill was a dreadlocked progressive English "techno nightmare" band. After the show, they went up to Beck's band and said _"Top bollocks, you diamond geezers!"_ Naturally, Beck and his group picked up on this, and started using it themselves in their own jargon, which was then condensed down and used as the song title.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2011)

...
Diamond Dogs - Beck







David Bowie


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2011)

...
No Action - Elvis Costello & the Attractions







Pump It Up


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2011)

...
I Don't Want To Go To Chelsea - Elvis Costello & the Attractions







Watching The Detectives


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

...
Young, Gifted and Black - Aretha Franklin


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

...
Forever Young - Patti Labelle


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

...
Respect Yourself - The Staple Singers


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

...
For What It's Worth - The Staple Singers


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2011)

...
Συνέχεια στις εκπληκτικές, ψυχωμένες γυναικείες φωνές με την εξαιρετική νεαρή Τζος Στόουν, μαζί με τον θρυλικό γερόλυκο Τζεφ Μπεκ. 

I Put A Spell On You - Joss Stone & Jeff Beck







People Get Ready - Jeff Beck with Joss Stone






Ο λύκος κι αν εγέρασε, δόντια ακόμα έχει· με προσοχή κι υπομονή, μια λύκαινα αναθρέφει.


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

...
Καλημέρα μέρωσε. 

Άλλη μια ψυχωμένη γυναικεία φωνή, της Σαββίνας Γιαννάτου, στο καλυμνιό _Μέρα μέρωσε_:







και στο σεφαραδίτικο _Βγήκε από τη θάλασσα η αρχόντισσα_ μαζί με τους Primavera en Salonico.


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2011)

...
Rock 'n' Roll Nigger - Patti Smith






Baby was a black sheep. Baby was a whore.
Baby got big and baby get bigger.
Baby get something. Baby get more.
Baby, baby, baby was a rock-and-roll nigger.
Oh, look around you, all around you,
riding on a copper wave.
Do you like the world around you?
Are you ready to behave?

Outside of society, they're waitin' for me.
Outside of society, that's where I want to be.

(Lenny!)

Baby was a black sheep. Baby was a whore.
You know she got big. Well, she's gonna get bigger.
Baby got a hand; got a finger on the trigger.
Baby, baby, baby is a rock-and-roll nigger.

Outside of society, that's where I want to be.
Outside of society, they're waitin' for me.

(those who have suffered, understand suffering,
and thereby extend their hand
the storm that brings harm
also makes fertile
blessed is the grass
and herb and the true thorn and light)

I was lost in a valley of pleasure.
I was lost in the infinite sea.
I was lost, and measure for measure, 
love spewed from the heart of me.
I was lost, and the cost, 
and the cost didn't matter to me.
I was lost, and the cost
was to be outside society.

Jimi Hendrix was a nigger.
Jesus Christ and Grandma, too.
Jackson Pollock was a nigger.
Nigger, nigger, nigger, nigger,
nigger, nigger, nigger.

Outside of society, they're waitin' for me.
Outside of society, if you're looking,
that's where you'll find me.
Outside of society, they're waitin' for me.
Outside of society.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2011)

...
Aladdin Sane (1913-1938-197?) - David Bowie






Γουικιπιντιακό τριβιδάκι για τον τίτλο του τραγουδιού που έγραψε ο Μπόουι ταξιδεύοντας με το υπερωκεάνειο _Ελληνίς_ του Χανδρή:
The name is a pun on "A Lad Insane". An early variation was "Love Aladdin Vein", which Bowie dropped partly because of its drug connotations. The dates in parentheses refer to the years preceding World War I and World War II, with the third unknown date reflecting Bowie’s belief in an impending World War III.

The title has been rendered a number of ways on different releases since 1973. The original vinyl issue of Aladdin Sane listed it as "Aladdin Sane (1913-1938-197?)", followed by "RHMS Ellinis", the name of the ship on which it was written, in keeping with Bowie's practice on the album of indicating the origin of each track.​
Οι στίχοι όλου του ομώνυμου δίσκου, σε αυτή τη σελίδα, που περιέχει πολλά ενδιαφέροντα για τους οπαδούς του Δούκα, τουλάχιστον για την περίοδο του αλλόκοσμου Ζίγκι Αστροσκόνη.


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2011)

...
The heart's a lonely hunter - Thievery Corporation featuring David Byrne


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2011)

...
My Room (Waiting for Wonderland) - Van Der Graaf Generator






Searching for diamonds in a sulphur mine,
leaning on props that are rotten,
hoping for anything, looking for a sign
that I am not forgotten.
Lost in a labyrinth of future mystery,
tracing my steps, all mistaken,
trusting to everything, praying it can be
that I am not forsaken.

I wait by the door, wondering
when you will come and keep me warm.
I pray for the end of the night,
hoping the light will still the storm
which presently entraps me;
helpless sea-monster stranded on the shore,
marooned in an ecstasy of waiting,
I yearn, although knowing that I shall dive no more
in the tide already racing.

My lungs burst to cry: Finally 
how could you leave me here to die?
I freeze in the chill of this place
with no friendly face to smile goodbye-
how could you let it happen
How could you let it happen?

Dreams, hopes and promises, fragments out of time,
all of these things have been spoken;
still you don't understand how it feels when I'm
waiting for them to be broken.


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

...
After Hours - Roy Buchanan


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

...
Your funeral and my trial - Sonny Boy Williamson


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

...
Abie Baby / Fourscore - Hair






Yes, I's finished on y'all farm land with yo' boll weevils and all,
and pluckin' y'all's chickens, fryin' mother's oats in grease. 
I's free now, thanks to yo', Massa Lincoln, emancipator of the slaves.
Yeah, yeah, yeah, emanci-mother-fuckin-pator of the slaves.

Four score and seven years ago 
Our forefathers
Brought forth upon this here continent 
A new nation
Conceived in liberty 
And dedicated to the one I love
Dedicated to the proposition
That all men are created equal

Happy birthday, Abie baby,
Happy birthday to you
Happy birthday, Abie baby,
Happy birthday to you
Bang!
Bang? Ha ha. Shit, I'm not dying for no white man.
(Tell it like it is, baby.)


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2011)

...
The Only One I Know - The Charlatans


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2011)

...
Camarillo Brillo - Frank Zappa







Montana


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2011)

...
'Cause Cheap Is How I Feel - Cowboy Junkies


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2011)

...
In my time of dying - James Michael Thompson


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2011)

...
In my time of dying - Led Zeppelin (@ Earls Court, 1975)


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

...
Shotgun Blues - Dr Feelgood


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

...
Mad Man Blues - Dr Feelgood


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

...
Have Love, Will Travel - The Sonics


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

...
Lexicona - Transglobal Underground


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2011)

...
Zombie'ites - Transglobal Underground






Για τους νεκροζώντανους.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2011)

...
Barra Barra - Rachid Taha & Brian Eno






Sadness, hate and the reign of arbitrary 
Destruction, jealousy; there is no trust left 
Thirst and people are unlucky 
No honour, but oppression and slavery 
Rivers were dried up and seas have ruined everything 
Stars are switched off and the sun went down 
There are no trees left and the birds stopped singing 
There are neither days, nor nights left, darkness only 
Hell ; there is no beauty left 

Time has increased, there is no honour left 
Ruin and war and the blood is flowing 
There are only walls left, walls standing up 
Fear and people remain silent 
Sadness, hate and the reign of arbitrary 
Destruction and jealousy ; there is no trust left 
Rivers were dried up and seas have ruined everything 
Stars are switched off and the sun went down 
There is neither good, nor happiness, nor luck anymore 
There are no trees left; the birds stopped singing 
There are neither nights, nor days left; darkness only 
Desolation, hell, there is no beauty left 

Time has increased, there is no honour left 
Ruin and war and the blood is flowing 
There are only walls left, walls standing up 
Sadness, hate and the reign of arbitrary 
Destruction and jealousy ; there is no trust left. 
Stars are switched off, and the sun went down 
There is neither good, nor happiness, nor luck left 
There are no trees left ; birds stopped singing 
There are no neither nights nor days left; darkness only 
Desolation, hell, there is no beauty left 
Time has increased, there is no honour left 
Barraaaaa! Barra, barra, barraaaaaa!
(http://www.filmtracks.com/comments/titles/black_hawk/index.cgi?read=590)

http://kabish.com/adrian/rachid_taha/discography.php?album=made_in_medina


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

...
This is Rock and Roll Radio - Ramones


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

...
Ever Fallen in Love with Someone? - The Buzzcocks


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

...
I Am the Cool - Screamin' Jay Hawkins


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

...
Heartattack and Vine - Tom Waits





...


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2011)

...
Μια που έπιασα παραπάνω τον Σκρίμιν Τζέι Χόκινς, ένα κομμάτι από την τελευταία του συναυλία, που έγινε στην Αθήνα, στο Ρόδον, Δεκέμβρη του 1999. 70 χρονών ήταν τότε, σφριγηλός και παθιασμένος όπως πάντα στην 50ετή καριέρα του και στη ζωή του, και θυμάμαι ότι είχα εντυπωσιαστεί από την ακμαιότητα και την αντοχή του. Δυο ώρες σ' αυτό τον ρυθμό δεν είναι καθόλου ευκαταφρόνητη επίδοση ακόμη και για πολύ νεότερους. Δυο μήνες αργότερα, ο Σκρίμιν Τζέι μπήκε σ' ένα φέρετρο. Δεν ήταν ασυνήθιστο γι' αυτόν, έτσι ξεκινούσε συχνά τις παραστάσεις του, μα από εκείνο το φέρετρο δεν ξαναβγήκε, απ' όσο ξέρω τουλάχιστον. 

I'm Lonely






Tο αποπάνω βιντεάκι είναι απόσπασμα από τo πολύ καλό ντοκιμαντέρ "Screamin' Jay Hawkins: I Put A Spell On Me", κατά μεγάλο μέρος γυρισμένο στην Αθήνα, σε σκηνοθεσία του Νίκου Τριανταφυλλίδη (γιου του Χάρι Κλιν), όπου εκτός από τον Σκρίμιν Τζέι σε παλιότερα και πιο πρόσφατα στιγμιότυπα από συναυλίες και συνεντεύξεις του, εμφανίζονται μεταξύ άλλων ο Μπο Ντίντλεϊ, ο Έρικ Μπέρντον, ο Άρθουρ Μπράουν, ο Ρούντι Προτρούντι των Φάζτοουνς, ο Τζιμ Τζάρμους και η Ντιαμάντα Γκάλας. Ψάχνοντας στο γιουτιούμπ για άλλα αποσπάσματα από το ντοκιμαντέρ -που είχε προβληθεί αρχές της περασμένης δεκαετίας από την κρατική τηλεόραση- ενθουσιάστηκα σαν παιδάκι σε παιχνιδάδικο που το βρήκα ολόκληρο και θα το ξαναδώ!


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2011)

...
Spasticus Autisticus - Ian Dury & the Blockheads






So place your hard-earned peanuts in my tin
And thank the Creator you're not in the state I'm in
So long have I been languished on the shelf
I must give all proceedings to myself...


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2011)

...
What a Waste - Ian Dury & the Blockheads


----------



## nickel (May 22, 2011)

Ε, αφού έγραψα ήδη για το autisticus, ας γίνω και spasticus, αφού άλλωστε για τον Ντιούρι είχαν γράψει «possibly the finest lyricist we've seen»: _languish_ στην παθητική δεν γίνεται, το ρήμα είναι αμετάβατο. Θα έπρεπε να πει: So long have I languished on the shelf.


Χα χα, αυτό που πρόσθεσες τώρα, το είχα παρακολουθήσει τότε, στο Top of the Pops, πρώτη μετάδοση.


----------



## daeman (May 22, 2011)

Ασφαλώς. Έγραφε εξαιρετικούς στίχους, αλλά ξέρεις τώρα, συμβαίνει και στους καλύτερους.

Ορίστε κι ένα γλωσσικό τριβιδάκι για τον τίτλο του Spasticus Autisticus, από τη Γουίκι:
The song's refrain, "I'm spasticus, autisticus" was inspired by the response of the rebellious Roman gladiators in the film Spartacus, who, when instructed to identify their leader, all answered, "I am Spartacus", to protect him.​Ποτέ δεν ξέρεις από πού και πώς θα σε βρει η έμπνευση.

Όταν το ακούγαμε εκείνα τα χρόνια, το ρεφρέν το παραφράζαμε: I'm spasticus autisticus, ο δύστυχους κακόμοιρους.


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2011)

...
Bad eyed and loveless - Jethro Tull







Salamander


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2011)

...
Also sprach Zarathustra - Eumir Deodato


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2011)

...
Going Out West - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2011)

...
Evil (is going on) - Howlin' Wolf







Evil - Captain Beefheart


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2011)

...
(Bob Dylan's) Masters of War - The Staple Singers






Come you masters of war...You that build the big guns...You that build the death planes...You that build all the bombs
You that hide behind walls...You that hide behind desks...I just want you to know...I can see through your masks

You that never done nothin'...But build to destroy...You play with my world...Like it's your little toy
You put a gun in my hand...And you hide from my eyes...And you turn and run farther...When the fast bullets fly

Like Judas of old...You lie and deceive...A world war can be won...You want me to believe
But I see through your eyes...And I see through your brain...Like I see through the water...That runs down my drain

You fasten all the triggers...For the others to fire...Then you sit back and watch...While the death count gets higher
You hide in your mansion...While the young people's blood...Flows out of their bodies...And is buried in the mud

You've thrown the worst fear...That can ever be hurled...Fear to bring children...Into the world 
For threatening my baby...Unborn and unnamed...You ain't worth the blood...That runs in your veins

How much do I know...To talk out of turn ...You might say that I'm young...You might say I'm unlearned 
But there's one thing I know...Though I'm younger than you...That even Jesus would never...Forgive what you do

Let me ask you one question...Is your money that good...Will it buy you forgiveness...Do you think that it could
I think you will find ...When you death takes its toll...All the money you made...Won't ever buy back your soul

And I hope that you die...And your death will come soon...I'll follow your casket...On a pale afternoon
And I'll watch while you're lowered...Down to your deathbed...And I'll stand over your grave...Till I'm sure that you're dead


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2011)

...
Μια που ξαναπιάσαμε τα παλίνδρομα, τρία κομμάτια από το Aoxomoxoa* των Grateful Dead.

Mountains of the Moon







St. Stephen







Cosmic Charlie







*The title of the album is a _palindrome_ created by cover artist Rick Griffin and lyricist Robert Hunter. According to the audio version of the Rock Scully memoir, _Living with the Dead_ (read by the author and former Dead co-manager himself), the title is pronounced "ox-oh-mox-oh-ah". The words "Grateful Dead" on the front of the album, written in large, flowing capital letters, are an ambigram that can also be read "we ate the acid". The artwork around the bottom edge of the album cover depicts several phallic representations.
_In 1991 Rolling Stone selected Aoxomoxoa as having the eighth best album cover of all time._ A five-year-old Courtney Love appears on the album's back cover.​


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2011)

...
Shout - Isley Brothers











Απελευθερωτική η έξω φωνή. Κοπιάστε. :-\
A little bit louder now...


----------



## nickel (May 26, 2011)

Το αποπάνω πάει παρέα με τούτο. (Αυτά παθαίνεις άμα σκάβεις τόσο βαθιά.)

*Jackie Wilson: Lonely Teardrops*


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2011)

...
Teacher - Jethro Tull






*No man's an island* and his castle isn't home, 
the nest is full of nothing when the bird has flown...


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2011)

...
Breakfast at Tiffany's - Deep Blue Something


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2011)

...
"A vulture or an alligator? It Ain't Me, Babe", snapped The Turtles






But it ain't me, babe
No, no, no it ain't me, babe
Well, it ain't me you're lookin' for, babe... ;)


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2011)

...
Blowback - Asian Dub Foundation


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2011)

...
Good Luck, Mr. Gorsky - Chromes


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2011)

...
Mammals, they say, but turtles do it, too. 

The Bad Touch - Bloodhound Gang


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2011)

...
Ides of March - John Cale & Terry Riley


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2011)

...
Helen of Troy - John Cale







Amsterdam


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2011)

...
Wine - The Electric Flag






Nick Gravenites, Mike Bloomfield, Barry Goldberg, Harvey Brooks, Buddy Miles.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2011)

...
Go tell it on the mountain - Blind Boys of Alabama







Peter Tosh & the Wailers


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

...
John Coltrane Stereo Blues - The Dream Syndicate


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

...
Christine / Spellbound / Playground Twist - Siouxsie & the Banshees


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

...
All Along the Watchtower - Lisa Gerrard






Το σχόλιο του *ανεβαστή* μού άρεσε :
Message for that moron from SONY MUSIC who had my previous video deleted:
You are probably very devoted to your copyright infringnment witchhunt, but don't you get it that publication of one song from an album is actually PROMOTING the sales and helping the popularity of an artist? It's the 21st century, get used to it!


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

...
πίκμανση < Biegemaschine :up:

Maschine - Unheilig






Klick klack klick klick klack
hörst du die Maschine in der Nacht
Klick klack klick klick klack
Klick klack klick klick klack
In der Tiefe in meinen Armen
liegt die Maschine kalt und still
sie war erbaut vor langer Zeit...


Bone Machine - The Pixies


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

...
The Fall of Troy - Tom Waits







Bottom of the World


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

...
Jumping at Shadows - Peter Green


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2011)

...
I've got a mind to give up living / All Over Again- Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac







I got a mind to give up living - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2011)

...
Work Song - Eric Burdon and the Animals







Nina Simone


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2011)

....
Work Song - Paul Butterfield Blues Band


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2011)

...
Κάπως έτσι φτάσανε:
The Story of "Break on Through" by The Doors





από αυτό (μεταξύ άλλων):
Shake Your Money-Maker - Paul Butterfield Blues Band





σ' εκείνο:
Break on Through - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2011)

...
Το βασίλειο της Χαρτούρας

In the Office (Brazil) - arranged by Michael Kamen


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

...
Lies - J.J. Cale






Ωχ, άρχισα να επαναλαμβάνομαι, ξεχνώ, γερνώ και πάω :s, αλλά δεν το σβήνω, δεν το σβήνω. :inno:


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2011)

...
Mentira - Manu Chao






Και από το _Todo es Mentira_, Sueño marinero - Lole y Manuel


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

...
Doctor Jimmy / Is it me? - The Who


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

...
Widow bird - Girls In Airports





 
Ολόφρεσκο, μόνο μία φορά έχει παίξει.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

...
Piensa en mí - Chavela Vargas en el Zócalo


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2011)

...
La bien pagá - Chavela Vargas con Mariachi


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2011)

...
Know Your Rights (video excerpts from Brazil) - The Clash 






This is a public service announcement
With guitars!

Know your rights, all three of them

Number one
You have the right not to be killed
Murder is a crime!
Unless it was done by a
Policeman or aristocrat
Know your rights

And number two
You have the right to food money
Providing of course you
Don't mind a little
Investigation, humiliation
And if you cross your fingers
Rehabilitation

Know your rights
These are your rights
Know these rights

Number three
You have the right to free speech
As long as you're not
Dumb enough to actually try it

Know your rights
These are your rights
All three of them
It has been suggested
In some quarters that this is not enough!
Well . . .

Get off the streets
Run
You don't have a home to go to

The future is unwritten


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2011)

...
Going up the country - Canned Heat






Καλό τυρίμερο σε όλους!


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2011)

...
Empty Bottles - John Cale & Lou Reed at Bataclan Club, 29-1-72







Wild Child


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2011)

...
The weekend has landed - Human Traffic promo






The weekend has landed; all that exists now is clubs, pubs and parties. I've got 48 hours off from the world, man, I'm gonna blow steam out of my head like a screaming kettle, I'm gonna talk codshit to strangers all night, I'm gonna lose the plot on the dance floor. The free radicals inside me are freaking, man! Tonight I’m Jip Tavolta, I’m Peter Popper, I’m going to Never Never Land with my chosen family, man. We’re going to get more spaced out than Neil Armstrong ever did. Anything could happen tonight, you know? This could be the best night of my life! I’ve got 73 quid in my back burner, I’m gonna wax the lot, man! 
The milky bars are on me! Yeah!


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2011)

...
Lime in the coconut - Kermit the Frog






The cookie-cutter approach: Take two aspirin and call me in the morning.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2011)

...
Hackers and Crackers - Zearle







Bewiz


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2011)

...
Halcyon and On and On (_Hackers_ soundtrack) - Orbital


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2011)

...
Voodoo People (_Hackers_ soundtrack) - Prodigy







Protection - Massive Attack


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2011)

...
Total Eclipse - Klaus Nomi






Big shots argue about what they've got
making the planet so hot, hot as a holocaust.
Blow up, everything's gonna go up
even if you don't show up 
in your Chemise Lacoste.

Total eclipse, it's a total eclipse,
it's a total eclipse of the sun.
Can't come to grips with the total eclipse
Just a slip of the lips and you're done.

Fall out, nobody left to crawl out
If someone calls, we're all out, turning into French fries
Last dance, let the entire cast dance, 
do the dismembered blast dance
as we get atomized!


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2011)

...
Ghost Riders in the Sky - Johhny Cash







Dick Dale


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2011)

...
Rapture Riders - Blondie vs. The Doors mixed by Mark Vidler







Peter Gunn Theme - Art of Noise with Duane Eddy


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2011)

...
Ride Your Pony - Sam & Dave







Mustang Sally - Wilson Pickett


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2011)

...
Mustang Sally - Buddy Guy featuring Jeff Beck


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

...
*OED*:
*until*
Forms: α. 3 _Orm_. *unntill*, 4–7 *vn*-, 4–9 *untill* (7 *untell*), 4, 6 *vn*-, 5–6 *untyll* (5 *unetyll*); 4–5 *vn*-, 5 (9 _arch_.) *untille*, 5 *un*-, *vntylle* (*yn*-); 4–7 *vntil*, 5–6 *vntyl*, 4– *until*. β. 4 (9 _dial_.) *ontil*, _Sc_. 5 *ontyll*, *onetil*, 5–6 *ontill*. 

[ME. (originally northern) _untill_, f. ON. _und_ (retained only in _unz_, _undz_ = _und es_), = Goth. _und_ (and _untē_), OS. _und_ (usually _unt_), OFris. _und_ (_ont_), up to, as far as + _till_ till _prep_. and _conj_.]​Τέλος πάντων, τελοσπάντων, τεσπά, anyway... 

Till the end of the day - The Kinks







Δ. Πουλικάκος (Crazy Love στου Ζωγράφου)


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

...
Beached (with slides);) - Angelo Badalamenti & Orbital


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

...
Rolling Drums - Steven Perri & Zamaun


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2011)

...
Us and Them (The dark side of the Moon) - Pink Floyd






Us, and them
And after all we're only ordinary men.
Me, and you.
God only knows it's not what we would choose to do.
Forward he cried from the rear
And the front rank died.
And the general sat and the lines on the map
Moved from side to side.
Black and blue
And who knows which is which and who is who.
Up and down.
But in the end it's only round and round.
Haven't you heard it's a battle of words
The poster bearer cried.
Listen, son, said the man with the gun
There's room for you inside...


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

...
Rollin' and Tumblin' - Little Walter







Canned Heat







Jeff Beck & Imogen Heap


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

...
Bug Powder Dust - Bomb the Bass/K&D Sessions






Led into control about the Big Brother
Try like hell to not blow my cover...


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2011)

...
Każdy ma chwile - Grammatik featuring Fenomen


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

...
Οι Μεξικανοί πάντως δεν φοβήθηκαν τη μεγάλη κατσαρίδα, τον δικτάτορα Χουέρτα, που στο Μεξικό είναι ακόμα γνωστός με ένα άλλο κολακευτικό παρατσούκλι, "το Τσακάλι".

La Cucaracha - Inti Illimani






La cucaracha, la cucaracha,
ya no puede caminar
porque no tiene, porque le falta
marihuana pa' fumar

Ya murió la cucaracha
ya la llevan a enterrar
entre cuatro zopilotes
y un ratón de sacristán...

Common to Revolutionary songs, this version contains hidden political meanings, and was popular among Villist soldiers. In this version, the cockroach represents President Victoriano Huerta, a notorious drunk who was considered a villain and traitor due to his part in the death of revolutionary President Francisco Madero.​

Lila Downs


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

...
Ska-Racha - The Skatalites


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

...
Cockroach Hotel - Jigsaw Soul


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2011)

...
Doin' the Cockroach - Modest Mouse


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2011)

nickel said:


> *The Big Fat Greek Gravy Train*[...]
> *Andrew Malone, check your facts and figures — and your head while you're at it*. :curse:


Πέρα από τα δικά μας χίλια στραβά κι ανάποδα.







Come in here, dear boy, have a cigar. 
You're gonna go far, fly high,
You're never gonna die, you're gonna make it if you try; they're gonna love you.
Well I've always had a deep respect, and I mean that most sincerely.
The _land_ is just fantastic, that is really what I think. 
Oh by the way, which one's _Gree_?
And did we tell you the name of the game, boy?
we call it Riding the Gravy Train.
We're just knocked out.
We heard about the _sell out._
You gotta get a _bond_ out,
You owe it to the people. We're so happy we can hardly count.
Everybody else is just green, have you seen the chart?
It's a helluva start, it could be made into a monster 
if we all pull together as a team.
And did we tell you the name of the game, boy?
we call it Riding the Gravy Train.


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2011)

...
Crawlin' King Snake - John Lee Hooker







Buddy Guy


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2011)

...
Crawling King Snake - The Doors

Αυτό για την εικόνα:





κι αυτό για τον ήχο του:


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2011)

...
Και βέβαια, παρότι είναι απλή ημισυνωνυμία:

Peace Frog - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

...
One More Cup of Coffee - Bob Dylan







Eric Burdon


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2011)

...
One Cup of Coffee - Bob Marley







One More Cup of Coffee - Damian Marley


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2011)

...
New Potato Caboose - The Grateful Dead







That's it for the other one


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2011)

Wedding Funktion - Funky Buddha Band (Wedding and Function Authentic Soul Band) :twit:







Play that marriage music, white boy, play that marriage music right,
Lay down that boogie, you'll play that marriage music till you die!


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2011)

...
Somersault - Zero 7


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2011)

...
A bird in the hand (is worth two in the bush) - The Velvelettes


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2011)

...
We used to know / For a thousand mothers - Jethro Tull (Isle of Wight, 1970)






Whenever I get to feel this way,
Try to find new words to say,
I think about the bad old days
We used to know.

Nights of winter turn me cold
Fears of dying, getting old.
We ran the race and the race was won
By running slowly.

Could be soon we'll cease to sound,
Slowly upstairs, faster down.
Then to revisit stony grounds,
We used to know.

Remembering mornings, shillings spent,
Made no sense to leave the bed.
The bad old days they came and went
Giving way to fruitful years.

_Saving up the birds in hand
While in the bush the others land._
Take what we can before the man
Says it's time to go.

Each to his own way, I'll go mine.
Best of luck in what you find.
But for your own sake remember times
We used to know.

Συγκρίνετε αυτό (την εκτέλεση από το Stand Up) με το Hotel California των Eagles. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2011)

...
2000 Blacks Got To Be Free - Fela Kuti & Roy Ayers







Go Slow (Roforofo Fight) - Fela Kuti


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2011)

...
Your funeral and my trial - Sonny Boy Williamson II







Your funeral, my trial - Nick Cave


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2011)

...
Και η ελληνική εκδοχή (εσύ στο χώμα κι εγώ στη φυλακή :

Ξημερώνει και βραδιάζει (Β. Τσιτσάνης) - Μαρίκα Νίνου, Πρόδρομος Τσαουσάκης & Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2011)

...
She's Not There - Neko Case with Nick Cave






Πώς και γιατί, από τον Gary Calamar, στο μπλογκ του KCRW.


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2011)

...
Scorched Earth - Van Der Graaf Generator






Just one crazy moment while the dice are cast,
he looks into the future and remembers
what is past,
wonders what he's doing on this battlefield,
shrugs to his shadow, impatient,
too proud yet to kneel.

In his wake he leaves scorched earth
and work in vain;
smoke drifts up behind him - he is free again,
free to run before the onslaught of a deadly foe,
leaving nothing fit for pillage,
hardly leaving home.
It's far too late to turn, unless it's to stone.
Charging madly forward, tracks across the snow,
wind screams madness to him, ever on he goes
leaving spoor to mark his passage,
trace his weary climb.
Cross the moor and make the headland -
stumbling, wayward, blind.
In the end his footprints extend as one single line.

This latest exponent of heresy is goaded
into an attack,
persuaded to charge at his enemy.
Too late, he knows it is, too late now
to turn back,
too soon by far to falter.
The past sits uneasily at his rear,
he's walking right into the trap,
surrounded, but striving through will and fear.
Ahead of him he knows there waits an ambuscade
but the dice slip through his fingers
and he's living from day to day,
carrying his world around upon his back,
leaving nothing behind but the tell-tale
of his track.

He will not be hostage, he will not be slave,
no snare of past can trap him,
though the future may.
Still he runs and burns behind him
in advanced retreat;
still his life remains unfettered -
he denies defeat.
It's far too late to turn, unless it's to stone.
Leave the past to burn - at least
that's been his own.

Scorched earth, that's all that's
left when he's done;
holding nothing but beholden to no-one,
claiming nothing, out of no false pride,
he survives.
Snow tracks are all that's left to be seen
of a man who entered the course of a dream,
claiming nothing but the life he's known
- this, at least, has been his own.


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2011)

...
Madame Butterfly - Malcolm McLaren







Aria on Air


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2011)

...
Keys to your heart v.2 - The 101ers







Silent Telephone






The 101ers were a pub rock band from the 1970s, notable as being the band that Joe Strummer left to join The Clash. Formed in London in May 1974, the 101ers made their performing debut on 7 September at the Telegraph pub in Brixton, under the name El Huaso and the 101 All Stars. The name would later be shortened to the 101 All Stars and finally just the 101ers. The group played at free festivals such as Stonehenge, and established itself on the London pub rock circuit prior to the advent of punk.​


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2011)

...
Beer ain't drinking - Mojo Nixon


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2011)

...
Walls come tumbling down* - The Style Council






*αν δεν προσέχεις πού και πώς τρυπάς. ;)


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2011)

...
Joshua Fit/Fought the Battle of Jericho - Mahalia Jackson






Κι αυτή η εκτέλεση με καλό ήχο, μόνο στο γιουτιούμπ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

...
Hard Nose The Highway - Van Morrison







Snow in San Anselmo


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

...
Purple Heather (Wild Mountain Thyme) - Van Morrison


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

...
The Lemon Song - Led Zeppelin






The way you squeeze my lemon,
I'm gonna fall right out of bed...  


Zepparella






The way you squeeze my melon,
I'm gonna fall right out of bed...


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2011)

...
Man's World - The Residents


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2011)

...





Καλοστρατιά στον λεβεντόψυχο Νικόλα. 
Δυο χρόνια λαβωμένος, σήμερα αξημέρωτα πήγε ν' ανταμώσει τον πατέρα του· απόψε θα καεί ο Άδης!


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2011)

...
Τώρα που ο Νικόλας αναπαύτηκε και ο πόνος καταλάγιασε μια στάλα, θυμήθηκα ένα λόγο του καλό την τελευταία φορά που τον είδα: "Νικολή, είναι πράμα άλλο καλλιά από τη μουσική;"

Μαντινάδες πουλώ - Χαΐνηδες






τραγούδι: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης
στίχοι - μουσική: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης

Σκολιανή φορεσά
χασεδένιος ο πάγκος
ξημερώματα
κι ο κόσμος χίλια χρώματα.

Μαντινάδες πουλώ
με τη ζάχαρη απόξω
πάρε κόσμε πολλές
μαντινάδες καλές
δεν είναι και ζημιά
δυό δεκάρες η μιά.

Γιά μια αγάπη παλιά
που την πήραν τ΄ αστέρια
γέμισα καημούς
τη νύχτα κι αναστεναγμούς.

Εχω ωραίο χτικιό
μ' αναμνήσεις και βήχα
ποιός ψεγάδι μπορεί
στο χτικιό μου να βρει
πάρε κόσμε πολλές
μαντινάδες καλές.

Τ' όνειρο μιας αυγής
πού 'χε η νιότη λατρέψει
μην το σκέφτεσαι
μικρό μου και πικραίνεσαι.

Νά 'χαμε ένα ακριβό
παραμύθι τσι νύχτες
θά 'τανε οι καρδιές
σαν τ' αλώνια φαρδιές
πάρε κόσμε πολλές
μαντινάδες καλές.

Γέρνει ο ήλιος κι εγώ
μοναχός φεύγω πάλι
μέ προσμένουν να
γυρίσω μέρη μακρινά.

Με φεγγάρι θολό
και βουβό μεσονύχτι
θα με φέρει η νοθιά
σε μια ανάσα βαθιά
να σου δώσω πολλές
μαντινάδες να λες.


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2011)

...
Θρήνος της Αρετούσας (Ερωτόκριτος) - Τάνια Τσανακλίδου


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2011)

...
See Emily play - Pink Floyd


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2011)

...
Lucy Leave - Pink Floyd






1965 - Syd Barrett, Bob Klose, Roger Waters, Richard Wright, Nick Mason.


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2011)

...
Triad - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2011)

...
Junco Partner - The Clash


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2011)

...
Ταξιδιάρα ψυχή - Τρύπες






Στις ταξιδιάρες ψυχές (pilgrim souls) που κατανάγκη καταλάγιασαν. When you are old and gray...

Το τρέιλερ του ντοκιμαντέρ "Ταξιδιάρα Ψυχή" της Αγγελικής Αριστομενοπούλου για τον Γιάννη Αγγελάκα






"Δημιουργική εργασία είναι να έχεις ένα άδειο τραπέζι μπροστά σου κι αυτό να το μεταμορφώσεις ξαφνικά σ' ένα υπέροχο δείπνο". 

"Το βρισκούμενο" το λέμε στην Κρήτη αυτό το αυτοσχέδιο, Γιάννη, κυριολεκτικά και μεταφορικά, όταν βγάζεις στους μουσαφίρηδες ό,τι βρίσκεις στο σπίτι σου και στην ψυχή σου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2011)

...
Όπως ξυπνούν οι εραστές - Γιάννης Αγγελάκας & Νίκος Βελιώτης


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2011)

...
Everybody Hurts - R.E.M.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2011)

...
(από τις Ομπρέλες του Χερβούργου στο) Μαξίμ (Βαγγέλης Γερμανός) - Μπάμπης Κατής






Όταν λείπει ο Γερμανός, όλοι οι κάτες τραγουδάνε. Καλός είναι κι ο Κατής όμως.


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2011)

...
Μια που έπιασα τον Γερμανό, ορίστε του καιρού εκείνου άλλα δυο.

Μάσκες - Βαγγέλης Γερμανός







Για τη γάμπα της


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2011)

...
Birdland - Weather Report


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2011)

...
(Sittin' On) The Dock of the Bay - Otis Redding







Playing for Change


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2011)

...
Sketch pad with trumpet and voice - Peter Gabriel






Με σκηνές από το _Ashes and Snow_.


Dressing the wound


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, if she's hurt, I apologise. I'm sorry, dear. ;)

I apologise - Timi Yuro


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2011)

...
Meltdown - Lisa Gerrard & Pieter Bourke







Devotion - Lisa Gerrard







The host of Seraphim - Dead Can Dance






Πάλι με σκηνές από το εκπληκτικό _Ashes and Snow_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2011)

...
Για να κλείσει προς το παρόν αυτό το κεφάλαιο των Dead Can Dance και να γυρίσουμε σελίδα, δυο γλωσσικά από τον δίσκο 
"To Αβγό του Φιδιού" (The Seprent's Egg) του 1998. 

Echolalia







Mother Tongue


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2011)

...
Whoop De Doo - Mark Knopfler


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2011)

...
Το μερακλίδικο πουλί - Νίκη Ξυλούρη





Μουσική: Στέλιος Φουσταλιεράκης (Φουσταλιέρης), διασκευή: Ψαραντώνης 
Στίχοι: παραδοσιακοί - Δ. Σταυρακάκη

*Όποιος δεν είναι μερακλής, του πρέπει ν' αποθάνει,
γιατί στον κόσμο όπου ζει, μόνο τον τόπο πιάνει*


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2011)

...
Η φαντασία στην εξουσία - Ρομαντικοί Παραβάτες






Στίχοι: Πάνος Ηλιόπουλος / Μουσική: Στέλιος Βαμβακάρης / Ερμηνεία: Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2011)

...
Holiday Song - Pixies


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2011)

...
Bold Soul Sister, Bold Soul Brother - Black On White Affair


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2011)

...
Get up offa that thing







Papa's got a brand new bag - James Brown


----------



## daeman (Aug 10, 2011)

...
Life is grand - Camper Van Beethoven





 
And life is grand
And I will say this at the risk of falling from favor
With those of you who have appointed yourselves
To expect us to say something darker
And love is real
And though I realize this is not a deep observation
To those of you who find it necessary
To conceal love or obscure it, as is the fashion


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2011)

...
Punk Lullaby (Villa Inferno) - Zen Circus & Brian Ritchie featuring Kim Deal and Kelley Deal (Pixies/Breeders)







Figlio Di Puttana


----------



## daeman (Aug 25, 2011)

...
Blue Jean Blues - ZZ Top







Gin House Blues - Eric Burdon & the Animals @ Monterey


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2011)

...
Οι ανθοί της κερασιάς, σε μεταγραφή για κλασική κιθάρα από τον Περ-Όλοβ Κίντγκρεν (Per-Olov Kindgren):







και στην εισαγωγή του Hard Ηeaded Woman από τον Κατ Στίβενς (Earth Tour, 1976).


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2011)

...
Θάλασσα πικροθάλασσα - Χαΐνηδες






τραγούδι: Μιχάλης Σταυρακάκης / στίχοι - μουσική: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης

Εγώ στα φύλλα της καρδιάς
κρύβω βαθιά τον πόνο
στρέφω το βλέμμα μη με δουν
και σαν παιδί βουρκώνω

Θε μου, πόσο παράξενοι
είν' οι δικοί μας τόποι
θλιμμένα τα τραγούδια μας
και γελαστοί οι αθρώποι

Κλείσε τα μάτια κι άσε με
θάλασσα να σε λέω
τούτο το βράδυ που μπορεί
να 'ναι το τελευταίο

Θάλασσα πικροθάλασσα
μια νύχτα θα γυρίσω
κι ένα κορμί και μια καρδιά
στο κύμα σου θ' αφήσω

http://www.hainides.gr/discography/cd-megalo-taxidi/2-thalassa-pikrothalassa.html


----------



## daeman (Aug 27, 2011)

...
Ο Χαΐνης - Χαΐνηδες






στίχοι - μουσική: Δ. Αποστολάκης

Ωσάν το έρημο δεντρί
που 'ναι στ' αόρι απάνω
μ' αρέσει να 'μαι αμοναχός
με τσι πολλούς δεν κάνω

Κι άμας ο κόσμος σκοτεινιά
γεμίζει να γυρίζω
Χαΐνης και τση χαραυγής
τσ' ελπίδες να σκορπίζω


Χαΐνης: αντάρτης, φυγόδικος αλλά για επαναστατικούς λόγους (στη σύγχρονη Κρήτη σημαίνει χαμένο κορμί).​


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2011)

...
Από τον στρατηγό Ρόμπερτ Έντουαρντ Λι, όχι από το ποταμόπλοιο με το ίδιο όνομα ούτε βέβαια από το τανκ, στο Τελευταίο Βαλς.

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down - The Band






...
Back with my wife in Tennessee,
When one day she called to me,
"Virgil, quick, come see, 
there goes Robert E. Lee!"
...


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2011)

...
Εκτός από την κλασική, ορίστε και η τελευταία ηχογράφηση του _Goodnight, Irene_ από τον μεγάλο Λεντ Μπέλι το 1949, τον πρώτο που το ηχογράφησε το 1932. 





Recorded: Austin -- University of Texas, June 15, 1949 / Lead Belly (vcl) (g)


Και δυο από νεότερους:

Ry Cooder & The Moula Banda Rhythm Aces







Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (Aug 30, 2011)

...
The Distance - Cake


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

...
Η πούλια / Το γράμμα - Mode Plagal






Απόψε η πούλια μάλωνε, μάλωνε με τ' αστέρια
κι εγών είδα στον ύπνο μου κοιμόμουνα με σένα
και ξύπνησα με μια χαρά και τ' όνειρο ήταν ψέμα


Trois enfants de Voliotique


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2011)

...
Funky Vergina - Mode Plagal





Θοδωρής Ρέλλος (άλτο/ σοπράνο/βαρύτονο σαξόφωνο, φωνή) - Κλέων Αντωνίου (ηλεκτρική κιθάρα, φωνή) - Florian Mikuta (πλήκτρα) - Αντώνης Μαράτος (μπάσο) - Τάκης Κανέλλος (ντραμς, φωνή)


Αργά το βράδυ - Trio Balkano





Παντελής Στόικος (τρομπέτα), Αλέκος Παπαδόπουλος (τύμπανα), Λάκης Τζιμήκας (μπάσο)


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2011)

...
A haunting harping (harmonica, not harp playing), _Once Upon A Time In The West._

Harmonica / Man With A Harmonica / Death Rattle - Ennio Morricone


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

...
Summertime - Larry Adler (orchestral - solo with piano - with Itzhak Perlman)







Got Rhythm






Larry Adler (harmonica) - Stéphane Grappelli (p); Django Reinhardt (g solo); Joseph Reinhardt, Eugène Vées (g); Roger Grasset (b) - Djangos 1938 May 31 - Paris


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2011)

...
Me cago en el amor - Tonino Carotone






è un mondo difficile
e vita intensa
felicità a momenti
e futuro incerto
il fuoco e l'acqua
con certa calma
serata di vento
e nostra piccola vita
e nostro grande cuore
...


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2011)

...
Sugar and spice, cinnamon in particular.

The Loner / Cinnamon Girl / Down by the River (_4 Way Street_) - Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young







Neil Young (_Everybody Knows This Is Nowhere_)







Jon Entwistle (The Who's Ox, from _Smash Your Head Against the Wall_)


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2011)

...
On the other hand, from the wonderful tale of the _Labyrinth_, "slime and snails or puppy dogs' tails":

Magic Dance - David Bowie


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2011)

...
Οι σειρήνες μάς καλούν: 
"Μπες για ύπνο εσύ, μωράκι :twit:
Κοιμήσου εσύ, μικρό μωράκι
Εμείς οι δυο, τρεις με τον οξαποδώ
Άλλη αγάπη δε θα χρειαστώ"

Didn't Leave Nobody but the Baby (_O Brother, Where Art Thou_) - Emmylou Harris, Gillian Welch and Alison Krauss
Για οπτικούς τύπους:





και για ακουστικούς:


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2011)

...
Down in the River to Pray - Alison Krauss


----------



## daeman (Sep 8, 2011)

Victoria's _new_ secret mystery. ;)

Επειδή από τους Kinks το 'χω ξαναβάλει, ορίστε και από τους Fall:







Από τον ίδιο δίσκο, Bremen Nacht:


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

...
Loch Ness - Some Velvet Sidewalk


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2011)

...
Remember Rockefeller at Attica - Charles Mingus Quintet






July 9, 1975 - Postaula - Bremen, Germany
Jack Walrath (trumpet), George Adams (tenor saxophone), Don Pullen (piano), Charles Mingus (bass), Dannie Richmond (drums)


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2011)

...
The game of love - Burger Project







To vapori ap' tin Persia


----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2011)

...
_Anthem of The Sun_ - Grateful Dead

1.1. That's it for the Other One





I. Cryptical Envelopment
II. Quadlibet for Tenderfeet
III. The Faster We Go, The Rounder We Get
IV. We Leave the Castle


1.2. New Potato Caboose






1.3. Born Cross-Eyed






2.1. Alligator





2.2. Caution (Do Not Stop on Tracks)


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2011)

Ride Your Peony Pony ;) 

Lee Dorsey (single version)







Lee Dorsey (live with the Sam & Dave Orchestra)


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2011)

...
Ride Your Pony - The Fleshtones


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2011)

...
River Deep, Mountain High - Eric Burdon & the Animals


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2011)

Αν και το 'χω ξαναβάλει πριν από 2+ χρόνια εδώ, επειδή μου το θύμισε σήμερα ο Earion - και τον ευχαριστώ πολύ γι' αυτό - 
κι επειδή κάποιος ανέβασε επιτέλους στη Γιουτουμπία μια εκτέλεσή του που πολύ μ' αρέσει.

Los Bilbilicos (La Rosa Enflorece) - Suzy






Διάφορες παραλλαγές των στίχων και μια συζήτηση γι' αυτό, στο mudcat.org.


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2011)

...
Gemini - Eric Burdon & the Animals






Sometimes I'm old
Sometimes I'm smiling
I'm ever-changing,
Turning like the sky
Sometimes I'm young
Sometimes I frown
Well, sometimes I'm bold
Sometimes I'm shy
I never seem
To compromise
I'm always there
And I always try...


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2011)

...
Closer To The Truth - Eric Burdon & the Animals







Madman (Running Through the Fields)






Where can I go,
Now that I know
Time has gone by?
Time has gone by

Isn't that the madman,
Running through the fields?
Isn't that the madman?
Wonder how he feels...


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2011)

Για τους στίχους τα λόγια είναι περιττά, αλλά και η σύλληψη και η εκτέλεση είναι εντυπωσιακές. Απολαύστε το!


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2011)

Η ιδέα δεν είναι πρωτότυπη, αναφέρουν άλλωστε ότι το εμπνεύστηκαν από το _Playing for Change_. Η εκτέλεση είναι πράγματι εντυπωσιακή, συγκινητικά καλή. Από τα ωραιότερα πράγματα που άκουσα και είδα τους τελευταίους μήνες. Σ' ευχαριστούμε, Αζ, αλλά κυρίως ευχαριστούμε τους δημιουργούς.


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 17, 2011)

Ναι, με τη λέξη σύλληψη εννοούσα και την πρωτότυπη ιδέα, αλλά η προσαρμογή τότε είναι εξαιρετική. Εμένα ο Ερωτόκριτος για έναν ανεξήγητο λόγο καταφέρνει και με συγκινεί πάντα, πόσο μάλλον όταν εκτελείται με αυτόν τον τρόπο.


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2011)

...
Σήμερο ανεντράνισα και είν' αυτοί αιτία
που στην ψυχή μου πέψανε τς ελπίδας αγγελία
Ευχαριστώ σε, αδερφέ, τι δώρο ανέλπιστο ήταν αυτό!

Τα λόγια για τους στίχους μπορεί να 'ναι περιττά, οι ίδιοι οι στίχοι όμως ποτέ. 
Απάνθισμα από τον Ερωτόκριτο κορφολογήσαν, το 'πανε και το παίξανε ψυχωμένα, ίσα στην καρδιά.

Του Κύκλου τα γυρίσματα που ανεβοκατεβαίνου
Και του τροχού που ώρες ψηλά κι ώρες στα βάθη πηαίνου

Και των αρμάτω οι ταραχές, έχθρητες και τα βάρη
Του Έρωτα η μπόρεση και τση φιλιάς η χάρη

Ετούτα μ' εκινήσασι τη σήμερον ημέρα
ν' αναθιβάλω και να πω τα κάμαν και τα φέρα 

Τότες μια αγάπη μπιστική στον κόσμο εφανερώθη
Κι εγράφτη μέσα στην καρδιά κι ουδέ ποτέ τση ελειώθη

Και με τιμή ήσαν δυό κορμιά στου πόθου το καμίνι
Και κάμωμα πολλά ακριβό σ' έτοιους καιρούς εγίνη

Ήκουσες, Αρετούσα μου, τα θλιβερά μαντάτα
Ο κύρης σου με ξόρισε στης ξενιτιάς τη στράτα

Τέσσερις μέρες μοναχά μου 'δωκε ν' ανιμένω
Κι απόι να ξενιτευτώ, πολλά μακρά να πηαίνω

Και πώς να σ' αποχωριστώ και πως να σου μακρύνω
Και πώς να ζήσω δίχως σου στον ξορισμόν εκείνο;

Κατέχω το κι ο κύρης σου γλήγορα σε παντρεύγει
Ρηγόπουλο, αφεντόπουλο, σαν είσ' εσύ γυρεύει

Κι ο κύρης όντε βουληθεί και θε να με παντρέψει
Και δω πως γάμο κτάσσεται και το γαμπρό γυρέψει

Καλλιά θανάτους εκατό την ώρα θέλω πάρει
Άλλος παρά ο Ρωτόκριτος γυναίκα να με πάρει

Παρακαλώ, θυμού καλά, ό,τι σου λέγω τώρα
Και γρήγορα μισεύγω σου, μακραίνω από τη χώρα

Μα όπου κι αν πάγω, όπου βρεθώ και τον καιρόν που ζήσω
Τάσσω σου άλλη να μη δω μουδέ ν' αναντρανίσω

Καλλιά 'χω εσέ με θάνατο παρ' άλλη με ζωή μου
Για σένα εγεννήθηκε στον κόσμο το κορμί μου

Τούτο εδόθη σ' όλους μας: ό,τι κι αν πεθυμούμε
Μ' όλον οπού 'ναι δύσκολον, εύκολο το κρατούμε

Κι εύκολα το πιστεύγομε κείνο που μας αρέσει
Και κάθα είς σ' τούτο μπορεί να σφάλει και να φταίση

Tα πάθη πια δεν κιλαδεί το πρικαμένο αηδόνι
αμέ πετά πασίχαρο, μ' άλλα πουλιά σιμώνει

Ετούτ' η αγάπη η μπιστική με τη χαρά ετελειώθη
Και πλερωμή στα βάσανα μεγάλη τώς εδόθη

Για τούτο οπού 'ναι φρόνιμος, μηδέ χαθεί στα πάθη
Το ρόδο κι όμορφος αθός γεννάται μες στ' αγκάθι

Και κάθα εις που εδιάβασεν, εδά κι ας το κατέχει
Μη χάνεται στα κίντυνα, μα πάντα ελπίδα ας έχει

Στάλα τη στάλα το νερό το μάρμαρο τρυπά το
Εκείνο που μισεί κανείς γυρίζει κι αγαπά το

Τα μάτια δεν καλοθωρούν στο μάκρεμα του τόπου
Μα πλια μακρά και πλια καλλιά θωρεί η καρδιά του ανθρώπου

Απ' ό,τι κάλλη έχει άνθρωπος τα λόγια έχουν τη χάρη
Να κάμουσιν κάθε καρδιάν παρηγοριά να πάρει

Για μένα όλα σφάλουσι και πάσιν άνω-κάτω
Για με ξαναγεννήθηκε η φύση των πραγμάτω

Για μένα όλα σφάλουσι και πάσιν άνω-κάτω
Για με ξαναγεννήθηκε η φύση των πραγμάτω


Και να 'τανε από μια μεριά ο Μάνος Κατράκης να τους ακούσει - κι όπως στον Κουτσουρέλη αποκάτω - 
να τους κεράσει και να πει: Γεια σας, λεβεντιές!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Sep 17, 2011)

Ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ, Αζ!


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2011)

...
Πίστη, ελπίδα και αγάπη, από μια Σοφία με πολύ ωραία φωνή, τη Νοητή. 

Το φεγγάρι κάνει βόλτα (Βασιλικός) - Σοφία Νοητή






Παλιά γνωστή που χάρηκα πολύ όταν την άκουσα να τραγουδάει ακόμα.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2011)

Μετά την προτροπή του Earion:

Always demanding other people's Blood, toil, tears, and sweat,  in return for Fire and Rain







But I Can't Move No Mountains







so you'd better Go Down Gamblin'







As for me, I Can't Keep From Crying (Al Kooper with the Blues Project)







Since crying is no use, I'd rather be a Refugee from Yuhupitz







and try to get me a piece of the sky (that elusive pie), singing Hi-De-Ho






I've been down so low
Bottom looked like up
Once I thought that seconds saves
was enough to fill my cup
Now I offered all I got
And that ain't no way to live
Being taken by the ones who got
The least amount to give

Once I met the devil
He was mighty slick
Tempted me with worldly goods
Said "You can have your pick"
But when he laid that paper on me
And he showed me where to sign
I said "Thank you very kindly
But I'm in too great a need of mine"


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

...
Δεν είναι αυγή να σηκωθώ - Νίκη Ξυλούρη


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2011)

...
Apostrophe (') - Frank Zappa with Jack Bruce & Jim Gordon







Uncle Remus


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2011)

...
Roll Over Beethoven / Almost Grown - Chuck Berry with Keith Richards & Robert Cray


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2011)

...
Politichien (Le langage des Cygnes) - Blash


----------



## daeman (Sep 23, 2011)

...
Dawning of a New Era - The Specials


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2011)

...
Hey Hey, My My - Villa 21





 
Κώστας 'Fever' Ποθουλάκης - Φωνή, Κιθάρα / Άντα Λαμπάρα - Κιθάρα, Πλήκτρα, Φωνή / 
Ανδρέας Παπαδόπουλος - Μπάσο / Μπάμπης Δαλλίδης - Τύμπανα


(The Land Where The) Sun Never Shines


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2011)

...
A Song for Europe - Roxy Music







Editions of You


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2011)

...
Summer's Almost Gone - The Doors


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2011)

...
Για τον dharvatis που πόσταρε τον *γατονυχοπυρετό, μια μιμητική μπάντα, όχι αποκλειστικά όμως, αφού δεν τιμούν μόνο τους AC/DC όπως ξεκίνησαν αλλά πήραν αμπάριζα και άλλους κι έχουν και δικά τους rockgrass, οι παλαβοί και πολύγλωσσοι Hayseed Dixie (πρώην AC/Dixie, αλλιώς Kerosene Brothers) στο Cat Scratch Fever του Τεντ Νιούτζεντ.


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2011)

...
Satta Massagana - The Abyssinians


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

...
Η δικιά μου Ελλάδα - Φατμέ, Βασίλης Σαλέας, Τάκης Σούκας


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

...
Battering Down Sentence - Bunny Wailer


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2011)

...
Viva Las Vegas - Dead Kennedys


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2011)

...
Bad Tooth - SugahSpank! (άλλως aka Γεωργία Καλαφάτη)





 

BeatJunky


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2011)

...
20th Century Boy - The Swing Shoes & Sugahspank with MrOxocube


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2011)

...
Χτεσινά τρένα - Δ. Πουλικάκος






Τρένο χτεσινό, ρόδες σκουριασμένες
Ιδρωμένες, σέρνεσαι μέσα στη βροχή
Δεν έχεις πια ατμό, σε ξυπνούν πρωί πρωί
Την Κυριακή στις τεσσερσήμισι

Σ' έχουν παρακυνηγήσει
Στα σοκάκια στις πλατείες, αστικά λεωφορεία
Με τα βάρβαρά τους χέρια
Βάζουν μέσον να σου λιώσουν το καπάκι σου

Τρένο χτεσινό, ρόδες ξεπλυμένες
Πουλημένες, σέρνονται μέσα στη βροχή
Τρέχω στρίβω να γλιτώσω
Και τα νύχια μου να χώσω βαθιά μες στη σάρκα τους


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2011)

...
Να φύγει αυτός ο χειμώνας - Δ. Πουλικάκος






Όπου καρδιά κι όπου ψυχή, τα έχουμ' όλα θάψει
και όποιος αντιστέκεται, πρέπει κι αυτός να πάψει,
γλυκιά η αναρρίχηση, μα η ανταμοιβή της
κόρη χωρίς αντίκρισμα, μάταια η μορφή της

Σκοτώνουμε τον έρωτα και τη ζωή
με τα καμώματά μας,
και ζούμε μες στα ψέματα
κι εμείς και τα παιδιά μας

Πατέρας έκανε το γιο, να μοιάσει του πατέρα
κι όποιος γι' αυτούς εργάζεται, δε βλέπει άσπρη μέρα,
πρόσωπα χωρίς όνομα και δίχως χαρακτήρα
που πίνουνε το αίμα μας για ένα ποτήρι μπύρα

Σκοτώνουμε τον έρωτα και τη ζωή
με τα καμώματά μας,
και ζούμε μες στα ψέματα
κι εμείς και τα παιδιά μας

Μάτια που βλέπεις μέσα τους μιζέρια, φόβο, θλίψη
και καταθέσεις μια ζωή, μ' επιταγές τη σήψη,
αχ, πότε μια μέρα ο κόκορας, πριν κάνει να λαλήσει,
να ξαναγίνουμ' άνθρωποι και να 'χουμε ξυπνήσει

Σκοτώνουμε τον έρωτα και τη ζωή
με τα καμώματά μας,
και ζούμε μες στα ψέματα
κι εμείς και τα παιδιά μας


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2011)

...
The State of the Union - Thievery Corporation






The people live in misery
Government a work
But government them is a mockery
Respect to the youths
Whether in front and all them a back a me
Why don't you treat them the way you should

And I know all the things you hide
Even though it's a good disguise
And we see all the things you do
And what you do will comeback on you
You think we can't fight what the eyes can't see
Because we are blinded by poverty

It's like the people you want them to rebel
And fire gunshots and burn buildings to hell
And after that you a go want treat me well
It's like you have the people under a spell
Talking to the people in a congress
We vote you in, so you must put out your best
After all we no in a contest
_It's the state of the union address_

Broadcasting lies on the television screen
Trying to get us hooked on your American dream
We up on your games if you know what me mean
When you cheated on your wife with your money and your schemes
People rule and a that you fi follow
We and nuh no call me no nigga
Do a good term and you deserve another
Signed musically yours, the general sleepy wonder 

The people live in misery
Government a work
But government them is a mockery
Respect to the youths
Whether in front and all them a back a me
Why don't you treat them the way you should


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2011)

...
North Sea Oil / Old Ghosts - Jethro Tull







The Whaler's Dues


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2011)

...
I Want Up - Screaming Blue Messiahs


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2011)

...
I Can Speak American - Screaming Blue Messiahs


----------



## cougr (Oct 8, 2011)

It was only by chance that I came across this post (as well as the preceding corresponding video posted by azimuthios - thanks for posting, it's sensational!) and I was just hoping that someone might provide a translation of the stanzas below.

I know I'm not asking for much but it would be tremendously appreciated. 



daeman said:


> ...
> Σήμερο ανεντράνισα και είν' αυτοί αιτία
> που στην ψυχή μου πέψανε τς ελπίδας αγγελία
> Ευχαριστώ σε, αδερφέ, τι δώρο ανέλπιστο ήταν αυτό!
> ...




daemod's note: η συνέχεια στο κατάλληλο νήμα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

...
Shakespeare's Sister - The Smiths


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

...
Too Much, Too Young - The Specials


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

...
(Don't mess with) My Toot Toot - Rockin' Sidney


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

...
Baby What You Want Me to Do - Jimmy Reed







Sugar Pie Desanto







Buddy Guy & Junior Wells (acoustic version)


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2011)

...
Baby What You Want Me to Do - John Cale


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2011)

...
Trampolene - Julian Cope


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2011)

Αυτούς τους ξέρετε; Πολύ ενδιαφέροντες μου φαίνονται.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2011)

...
Too many fish in the sea - The Marvelettes







Acapella version


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 13, 2011)

Ένα δωράκι:


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

...
Onomatopoeia - Todd Rundgren


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2011)

...
Le Long De La Route - Zaz







Les Passants


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2011)

...
Από εκεί θυμήθηκα και ξανάκουσα την Τζένιφερ Κόνελι (not just a pretty face) στο _Dark City_, οπότε ορίστε το άλλο που τραγουδούσε στην ίδια ταινία, το απόσπασμα από την ίδια και ολόκληρο από την Ανίτα Κέλσεϊ.

Sway - Jennifer Connelly







Sway - Anita Kelsey







Με την ευκαιρία, και το The Night Has a Thousand Eyes ολόκληρο, πάλι από την Κέλσεϊ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2011)

Επειδή χτες το βράδυ (δηλαδή σήμερα ξημερώματα), την ώρα που έκανα ανέμελος την επιμέλεια του τελευταίου επεισοδίου μιας καναδέζικης σειράς, ξεπήδησε ξαφνικά από τα ηχεία η γνώριμη μελωδία και οι στίχοι του κομματιού που έγραψε ο Tζο Χιγκς (δάσκαλος του Μάρλεϊ και των Γουέιλερς και "πατέρας της ρέγκε" κατά τον Τζίμι Κλιφ) κι έκανε γνωστό ο Πίτερ Τος -- που το ηχογράφησε χωρίς να αποδώσει τα του Χιγκς τω Χιγκς, αλλά ο νοικοκύρης δικαιώθηκε τελικά χωρίς όμως να εισπράξει φράγκο, ενώ η ειρωνεία της τύχης είναι ότι σε ένα ντοκιμαντέρ για τη ζωή τού Τος έδωσαν τον τίτλο _Stepping Razor: Red X_ -- και μου άρεσε πολύ αυτή η εκτέλεση. Σαν παλαβός χορευτάκιζα μες στ' άγρια χαράματα (ή ως παλαβός, δεν ξέρω).

Steppin' Razor - Nadine States, Schaun Tozer, Pat Steward, Rob Becher, Mike Henry, John Ellis and Pepe Danza


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2011)

...
Not Forgotten - Leftfield


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2011)

...
Original - Leftfield (vocals: Jess Mills @ Rockness 2010)







Afrika Shox


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2011)

...
A Forest - Jess Mills






Suddenly I stop
I know it's too late
I'm lost in a forest
All alone
The girl was never there
It's always the same
I'm running towards nothing
Again and again and again and again


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2011)

...
Σα μαγεμένο το μυαλό μου - Δημήτρης Γκόγκος «Μπαγιαντέρας»





λίγο πριν πεθάνει

O Δημήτρης Γκόγκος ή Μπαγιαντέρας (1903-1985) ήταν ένας από τους πιο σπουδαίους ρεμπέτες ερμηνευτές, οργανοπαίκτες και συνθέτες. Το παρατσούκλι «Μπαγιαντέρας», προέρχεται από το γεγονός ότι του άρεσε η οπερέτα του Έμεριχ Κάλμαν (Emmerich Kálmán) Μπαγιαντέρα και μάλιστα έπαιζε στο μπουζούκι το ομώνυμο τραγούδι της.

Κι εγώ θυμούμαι...


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2011)

...και χαίρομαι. Δηλώνω μαγεμένος.

Μ' έχεις μαγεμένο - Σωτηρία Λεονάρδου






Επιτέλους στο γιουτιούμπ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2011)

...
Από τον ίδιο δίσκο κι άλλα μάγια. 

Καϊξής / Ιφιγένεια - Νίκος Μαραγκόπουλος















Το ξανάβαλα εκεί, αλλά το κόψανε.


----------



## Costas (Oct 22, 2011)

Φρέσκες ενορχηστρώσεις! Ωστόσο, δεν καταλαβαίνω γιατί το δεύτερο μέρος ονομάζεται Ιφιγένεια, αφού είναι απλώς η ταξιδιάρικη, έθνικ προέκταση του Καϊξή.


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2011)

Ναι, η Θέσια Παναγιώτου έκανε εξαιρετική δουλειά, και όχι μόνο σ' αυτά τα δυο. Και τα έξι δισκάκια της σειράς "Απόψε στου Θωμά" αξίζουν πολλά, για μένα όμως το καλύτερο είναι αυτό, Ο Καϊξής κι ο κόσμος όλος. Για την Ιφιγένεια, φαντάζομαι ότι ήθελαν να διακρίνουν το κλασικό από το αυτοσχεδιαστικό. Και στο δισκάκι χωρισμένα είναι τα κομμάτια, ωστόσο η παύση ανάμεσά τους είναι ανεπαίσθητη.


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2011)

...
Λεμόνι στην πορτοκαλιά - Νίκος Παπάζογλου







Με το τραγούδι, με το κρασί


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2011)

...
Sic 'em dogs on you - Bukka White







Then there's the piece de resistance, "Sic 'Em Pigs." Like Booker White's original, "Sic 'Em Dogs On You." this is about police harassment. The Heat strike back at _the heat_ with deliciously sarcastic lyrics and marvelous sound effects.
...
"Sic 'Em Pigs" boogies in next, and it's a still hilarious boogie that perhaps sounds dated in it's anti-police message, that given the Rodney King incident, is still timely. It's a song that could have become a bit self-righteous in tone, but Hite gives it just the perfect amount of sarcasm and humor to make it work. It's a song I can't imagine anyone else doing so perfectly, actually.
http://www.cannedheatmusic.com/hallelujah_reviews.html

Sic 'em pigs - Canned Heat


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2011)

...
Για τον μηχανόβιο Ζάζκατ (BikerCat) του 1%. :)
Δεν βρήκα σε αποδεκτή ποιότητα στο γιουτιούμπ το πρώτο που σκέφτηκα, το Motorcycle Mama του Νιλ Γιανγκ, οπότε...

The Motοrcycle Song - Arlo Guthrie






I don't want a pickle, just wanna ride on my motorcycle (αυτή είναι ρίμα, όχι αστεία σοβαρά)

I'll be back... :devil:


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2011)

...
Speeding Motorcycle (Fakebook) - Yo La Tengo







Here Comes My Baby


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2011)

...
The full monty, without the python; he stayed there.


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2011)

...
Well On Your Way - Hugh Dillon







And the Radio Plays


----------



## daeman (Oct 28, 2011)

...
Pannonica (_Monk_, 1964)- Thelonious Monk





Thelonious Monk (piano), Charlie Rouse (tenor sax), Larry Gales (bass), Ben Riley (drums)


Pannonica (_Brilliant Corners_, 1957) - Thelonious Monk Quintet





Thelonious Monk (piano, celeste), Ernie Henry (alto sax), Sonny Rollins (tenor sax), Oscar Pettiford (bass), Max Roach (drums)


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2011)

...
Turn On Your Love Light - Grateful Dead


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2011)

...
My Jelly Roll Soul (Blues & Roots) - Charles Mingus


----------



## daeman (Oct 31, 2011)

...
Sue's Changes (Live at Montreux, 1975) - Charles Mingus


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2011)

...
Εφτά Ποτάμια - Χαΐνηδες & Mode Plagal






...
Πέρνα, περαματάρη, τον ποταμό
πάρε κι εμέ μαζί σου στο μισεμό
κι εκεί στον καταρράχτη και στον γκρεμό
θα μάθω του συμπάντου το λυτρωμό


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2011)

...
Celebration of the Lizard - Doors

Don't worry, the operation won't take long and you'll be better in the morning






Lions in the street & roaming
Dogs in heat, rabid, foaming
A beast caged in the heart of a city

The body of his mother
Rotting in the summer ground.
He fled the town.

He went down South
And crossed the border
Left the chaos & disorder
Back there
Over his shoulder.

One morning he awoke in a green hotel
With a strange creature groaning beside him.
Sweat oozed from its shiny skin.

Is everybody in? 
The ceremony is about to begin.

Wake up!
You can't remember where it was.
Had this dream stopped?
The snake was pale gold glazed & shrunken.
We were afraid to touch it.
The sheets were hot dead prisons.
And she was beside me, old,
She's, no; young.
Her dark red hair.
The white soft skin.
Now, run to the mirror in the bathroom,
Look!
She's coming in here.
I can't live thru each slow century
of her moving.
I let my cheek slide down
The cool smooth tile
Feel the good cold stinging blood.
The smooth hissing snakes
of rain…
~~~

Once I had a little game
I liked to crawl back in my brain
I think you know the game I mean
I mean the game called "Go Insane"

Now you should try this little game
Just close your eyes forget your name
forget the world, forget the people
and we'll erect a different steeple.

This little game is fun to do.
Just close your eyes, no way to lose
And I'm right here, I'm going too
Release control, we're breaking through
~~~

Way back deep into the brain
Way back past the realm of pain
Back where there's never any rain

And the rain falls gently on the town
And over the heads of all of us

And in the labyrinth of streams beneath
Quiet unearthly presence of
Nervous hill dwellers in the gentle hills around
Reptiles abounding
Fossils, caves, cool air heights

Each house repeats a mold
Windows rolled
A beast car locked in against morning
All now sleeping
Rugs silent, mirrors vacant
Dust blind under the beds of lawful couples
Wound in sheets
And daughters, smug with semen
Eyes in their nipples 






Wait! There's been a slaughter here

Don't stop to speak or look around
Your gloves and fan are on the ground
We're getting out of town
We're going on the run
And you're the one I want to come!
~~~

Not to touch the earth, not to see the sun
Nothing left to do but run, run, run
Let's run, let's run

House upon the hill, moon is lying still
Shadows of the trees witnessing the wild breeze
Come on, baby, run with me
Let's run

Run with me, run with me, run with me
Let's run

The mansion is warm at the top of the hill
Rich are the rooms and the comforts there
Red are the arms of luxuriant chairs
And you won't know a thing till you get inside

Dead president's corpse in the driver's car
The engine runs on glue and tar
Come on along, not going very far
To the east to meet the Czar

Run with me, run with me, run with me
Let's run

Some outlaws live by the side of a lake
The minister's daughter's in love with the snake
Who lives in a well by the side of the road
Wake up, girl! We're almost home

Sun, sun, sun
Burn, burn, burn
Moon, moon, moon
I will get you soon…soon…soon!

I am the Lizard King
I can do anything
~~~

We came down the rivers and highways
We came down from forests and falls
We came down from Carson and Springfield
We came down from Phoenix enthralled

And I can tell you the names of the kingdom
I can tell you the things that you know
Listening for a fistful of silence
Climbing valleys into the shade
~~~

For seven years I dwelt in the loose palace of exile
Playing strange games with the girls of the island
Now I have come again to the land of the fair
And the strong and the wise

Brothers and sisters of the pale forest
Children of night
Who among you will run with the hunt?

Now night arrives with her purple legion
Retire now to your tents and to your dreams
Tomorrow we enter the town of my birth
I want to be ready

http://allpoetry.com/poem/8578969-The_Celebration_Of_The_Lizard-by-James_Douglas_Morrison


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2011)

...
Play with Fire - Rolling Stones







Στο ίδιο κλίμα, του τριψίματος στην γκλίτσα, The Spider and the Fly (φλιπσάιντ του Satisfaction)






I said my, my, my, like the spider to the fly 
Jump right ahead in my web


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2011)

...
Blue Bossa - John Coltrane


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2011)

...
Blue Monk - Thelonious Monk Quartet with John Coltrane (at Carnegie Hall)


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2011)

... 
Αχαρνοσπουδές.

Παράβαση - Νίκος Παπάζογλου & Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος






Σε γιορτινό αγώνισμα παίζατε τις αμάδες
και δεν καταδεχόσασταν το κωμικό παιδί,
μα τώρα στον αγώνα νικούνε οι καρβουνάδες,
που έχουν στην μεριά τους τον ίδιο τον ποιητή.

Ζει τα ωραία πράγματα μ' αίμα και με θυσίες,
προς το συμφέρον όλων σας και το κοινό καλό.
Δε θα σας πει παινέματα, δεν ξέρει κολακείες
και για την ευτυχία σας πληρώνει τον καιρό.

Μούσα καρβουναρού,
θράκα μου πυρωμένη,
σπιθίτσα φουντωμένη
μ' αναπνοές τρελού.
Βαρδάρη που μιλά
σαν ψάρι φαγωμένο,
αχ, πολλαπλασιασμένο
και σαν καρβέλι να.

Έλα την Κυριακή
με το βαρύ σου τέμπο
κι οι δυο Σοφία Βέμπο
ακούγαμε εκεί.

(-Ποιος μας γηροκομεί
τη σήμερον ημέρα,
ψηστιέρα, καρβουνιέρα,
μούσα δεκεμβριανή.
Πολέμησα καιρό
σε όλα τα πεδία
και με τυφλή μανία
ξέσκιζα τον εχθρό.
Τώρα με χειρουργεί
η αλλήθωρη νεολαία,
μια τσογλανοπαρέα,
που κάνει κριτική-)

Οι γέροι χωριστά,
οι νέοι άλλο πράμα.
Όποιος τους θέλει αντάμα
πληρώνει ακριβά.
Πρόστιμο μια ζωή
στην κλεψύδρα και στα εφετεία.
Είναι μια κοροϊδία,
σκιά του δικαστή.


*Ο Αριστοφάνης που γύρισε από τα θυμαράκια
*Τραγούδια για νέους κανταδόρους, Σεπτέμβριος 1977
Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος, Σάκης Μπουλάς, Νίκος Παπάζογλου, Μελίνα Τανάγρη, Νίκος Ζιώγαλας, Ηλίας Λιούγκος, Βαγγέλης Ξύδης, Μανώλης Ρασούλης, Κώστας Γεωργίου (Διεύθυνση: Δ. Σαββόπουλος)






1. Πρόλογος, 00:00
2. Πάροδος, 01:52 (Δ. Σαββόπουλος, Ν. Παπάζογλου, Β. Ξύδης, Η. Λιούγκος)
3. Φαλλική πομπή, 05:05 (Μ. Τανάγρη, Δ. Σαββόπουλος)

Το πανεράκι κράτα, θυγατέρα
χαρούμενα σα να 'χες καταπιεί φλογέρα
Όμορφα γελάς, η τύχη σου θ' ανοίξει
Ο νιος που θα σε πάρει θα σε ξεσκίσει

Για να γεννήσεις κόρες σα γατίτσες
Πρωί πρωί ν' αφήνουνε πορδίτσες
μικρές κι απανωτές σαν και τις δικές σου
Έλα ντε και είσαι στις ομορφιές σου

Βάλε τα χρυσαφικά σου
κι έλα μες στον κόσμο
Μόνο μη σου τα ξαφρίσει
αχ, κάνας αλήτης

4. Σύγκρουση, 08:06
5. Αγώνας, 10:08 

Να μιλήσει ο Δικαιόπολις, αλλά όση ώρα κρατάει η απολογία του, να 'χει το κεφάλι του απάνω στον πάγκο του χασάπη. 
Άμα δεν τους πείσει...!
Καλό. Συνέχισε. ΑΓΩΝΑΣ
Τώρα. Σιγά, λέει, πριν αρχίσω την απολογία μου, επειδή σας ξέρω τι μελό είστε, να πάω να φορέσω τίποτα κουρελούδες, τίποτε μασκαρέματα λυπητερά να ντυθώ, σαν αυτά που φορούν και οι αγαπημένοι σας θεατρίνοι, να σας συγκινήσω κομμάτι.

Πολλές τσιριτσάντζουλες κάνεις προτού παραδοθείς,
την καμπούρα, τα κουρέλια και του χάρου τη μουτσούνα
κι ό,τι γουστάρεις, μα μην αργοπορείς
 
Ο Δικαιόπολις έξω από το σκηνικό του Ευριπίδη
 Συγχωρήστε με, ω Αθηναίοι, που θα παρουσιαστώ μπροστά σας ντυμένος ζητιάνος, αλλά και η κωμωδία κάτι ξέρει από δικαιοσύνη. Κωμωδία ή δράμα, η σκηνή αυτή έχει ψωμί.

Ευριπιδάκι, κουρέλι, κουρελάκι
στα γόνατά σου πέφτω να ζητήσω
από το παλιό σου δράμα ένα κουρελάκι
για να μιλήσω

- Ευριπίδη μέσα είσαι;
- Όχι. Έξω.
- Μα αφού ακούω.
- Το κεφάλι μου είναι έξω και μαζεύει στιχάκια κι ο ίδιος μέσα γράφοντας με το κεφάλι κάτω και τα πόδια πάνω.
- Ευριπίδη, σε παρακαλώ άνοιξέ μου, αν άνοιξες ποτέ σου σε άνθρωπο.
- Δεν ευκαιρώ.
- Έβγα με την περιστρεφόμενη σκηνή.
- Α, τότε, εντάξει.

Δώσε μου τίποτε κουρέλια να ντυθώ από τα κρεμαστάρια, τα σφαχτάρια τα ρούχα σου και κείνη την τραγική μελωδία με το σουγιά στο κόκαλο και το λουρί στο σβέρκο, και για μπαστούνι μια βέργα λυγαριά, μια ρίζα δενδρολίβανο.

Μιλώ σα δικηγόρος του εχθρού μας,
χαρίζοντας το σβέρκο μου στην πόλη
κι αν δεν αρέσω του χορού μας
κλάφτε με όλοι

Μια ρίζα δεντρολίβανο και κανένα καπνισμένο τσουκάλι, να σε χαίρεται η μανούλα σου που καθαρίζει φρέσκα φασολάκια.

_Ευριπιδάκι, κουρέλι κουρελάκι
η ζητιανιά ας είναι το ρεφρέν μου
της εξορίας δώσ' μου πίσω κεφαλάκι
Ακούμπησέ μου
Το χρέος
Οι θεατές μας να ξέρουν την αλήθεια,
μα ο χορός σα χαζός να μας κοιτάει
καθώς θα λέμε τα χοντρά μας παραμύθια
να μη μας φάει
_
6. Παράβαση, 17:35 (Ν. Παπάζογλου)
7. Στάσιμο, 20:41
8. Κήρυκες, 22:54 (Ν. Παπάζογλου, Σ. Μπουλάς, Ν. Ζιώγαλας, Μ. Τανάγρη)
9. Έξοδος, 29:44 (Δ. Σαββόπουλος, Σ. Μπουλάς)

Οι υπόλοιποι στίχοι, όταν ευκαιρήσω.


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2011)

...
Περί ντεκαντάνς, κόλασης, αμαρτίας, έκφυλων· και απολαυστικής μουσικής, θεατρικού μιούζικαλ, ταινίας και ολόκληρης κινηματογραφικής ιεροτελεστίας. Έντεκα γενικές στη σειρά, κελ ντεκαντάνς! ;-\ 

*The Rocky Horror Picture Show* (full OST)  






Side one
1. "Science Fiction/Double Feature" Richard O'Brien 
2. "Dammit Janet" Barry Bostwick, Susan Sarandon  04:35
 3. "Over at the Frankenstein Place" Barry Bostwick, Susan Sarandon, Richard O'Brien 07:24
4. "Time Warp" Richard O'Brien, Patricia Quinn, Nell Campbell 10:12
5. "Sweet Transvestite" Tim Curry 13:34
6. "I Can Make You a Man" Tim Curry 17:00
7. "Hot Patootie - Bless My Soul" Meat Loaf 19:15
8. "I Can Make You a Man (Reprise)" Tim Curry 22:21
Side two
1. "Touch-a, Touch-a, Touch Me" Susan Sarandon, Nell Campbell, Patricia Quinn, Tim Curry, Barry Bostwick, Richard O'Brien, Trevor White 24:09
2. "Eddie" Jonathan Adams, Susan Sarandon, Tim Curry 26:43
3. "Floor Show":
a. "Rose Tint My World"
b. "Fanfare/Don't Dream It"
c. "Wild and Untamed Thing" Trevor White, Nell Campbell, Tim Curry, Susan Sarandon, Barry Bostwick 29:32
4. "I'm Going Home" Tim Curry 37:54
5. "Super Heroes" Barry Bostwick, Susan Sarandon, Jonathon Adams 40:51
6. "Science Fiction/Double Feature (Reprise)" Richard O'Brien 43:57


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2011)

...
*Mo' Better Blues* OST - Branford Marsalis Quartet and Terence Blanchard 






Harlem Blues (vocals: Cynda Williams) 
Say Hey
Knocked Out the Box
Again, Never 







Mo' Better Blues
Pop Top 40 (vocals: Denzel Washington, Wesley Snipes)
Beneath the Underdog 







Jazz Thing (Gangstarr, Kenny Kirkland, Robert Hurst)
Harlem Blues (Acappella Version) (vocals: Cynda Williams)


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2011)

Ωραίο σόλο σοπράνο του Μπράνφορντ στο δεύτερο κλιπ (Beneath the Underdog), από το 11:28 και μετά! [Πάντως η ταινία δεν με είχε ενθουσιάσει]


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2011)

Ούτε εμένα, Κώστα. Η μουσική όμως ναι. Παρέμπ, _Beneath The Underdog_ ήταν ο τίτλος τής σχεδόν αυτοβιογραφίας του Μίνγκους, από τις πιο ωραίες, πικρές, ζωντανές, σκληρές, εμπνευσμένες καταγραφές εκείνης της εποχής που έχω διαβάσει, κι ας τα παράλεγε ώρες ώρες. Είχε εκδοθεί στα ελληνικά, αν θυμάμαι καλά, αλλά πάνε κάμποσα χρόνια κι ευχαρίστως θα την ξαναδιάβαζα, αν έβρισκα πού την έχω, αν την έχω ακόμα.

Εδιτ: Ναι, καλά θυμάμαι: _Χειρότερα κι από σκυλιά. _


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2011)

Εγώ την έχω στα αγγλικά.


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2011)

...
If I Had My Way, I'd Tear The Building Down - Blind Willie Johnson





3 December 1927, Dallas, TX


Samson and Delilah (If I Had My Way) - Reverend Gary Davis







Samson and Delilah - Grateful Dead





Passaic, NJ, April 27th, 1977


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2011)

...
Safe? European? Home? (Give 'Em Enough Rope) - The Clash











Well, I just got back an' I wish I never leave now 
(where'd ya go?) 
Who dat Martian arrival at the airport yeah? 
How many local dollars for a local anaesthetic? 
The Johnny on the corner wasn't very sympathetic 

I went to the place where every white face is an invitation to robbery 
Sitting here in my safe European home 
Don't wanna go back there again. 

Wasn't lucky an' wouldn't it be lovely? 
Send us all cards, an' have a laying in on a Sunday 
I was there for two weeks, so how come I never tell now 
That Natty Dread drinks at the Sheraton Hotel now 

I went to the place where every white face is an invitation to robbery 
Sitting here in my safe European home 
Don't wanna go back there again. 

They got the sun, an' they got the palm trees 
They got the weed, an' they got the taxes 
Whoa, The Harder They Come, an' the home of ol' bluebeat 
I'd stay an' be a tourist but I can't take the gunplay 

I went to the place where every white face is an invitation to robbery 
Sitting here in my safe European home 
Don't wanna go back there again. 

Rudie come 
From Jamaica 
Rudie can't fail 

'Cause Rudie's went there 
And Rudie's lived there 
And Rudie come back, come back now 

Rudie, Rudie, Rudie, Rudie 
Rudie, YOU CAN'T FAIL! 

Explosive! 
You're day at home 
You try the fog train 
Rudie come back 
And Rudie did 
No else wants to be this way


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2011)

...
Στο βιβλίο των ηρώων - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος & Απροσάρμοστοι






Στο βιβλίο των ηρώων του τρόμου 
βρήκα τις φάτσες που ζητούσες χθες
ζαρωμένος στη γωνιά του δρόμου
περνάς τις μέρες σου με προσευχές 

Ένοχος για κάποια αιτία 
που δεν την έμαθες ποτέ 
πες μας, ρε φίλε, ποιος θεός σ' ορίζει; 
ποιος σε γεμίζει μ' ενοχές; 

Μέσ' απ' τ' άντερά σου σκούζει τ' όρνιο
που σου τρώει τα σωθικά 
του Χριστού φοράει το χιτώνιο 
κι έχει το πρόσωπο του Μαρξ 
Έχει φροϊδικές ρυτίδες 
και τα νύχια του γαμψά 
τα χίλια πρόσωπα που σου 'χει δώσει 
είναι της Μέδουσας χτικιά

 http://pavlos-sidiropoulos.gr/Στίχοι/item/το-βιβλίο-των-ηρώων


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2011)

...
Εξόρισέ με η μοίρα μου - Ρος Ντέιλι και Τρίο Chemirani

φωνητικά: Γιώργης Ξυλούρης (Ψαρογιώργης) & Huun-Huur-Tu (Хүн Хүртү)
Λευκός Δράκος / White Dragon





Στίχοι: παραδοσιακοί (Κρήτη), Μουσική: παραδοσιακή, διασκευή Ross Daly, Γιώργης Ξυλούρης

Εξόρισέ με η μοίρα μου σε δάση δασωμένα
Κάτω στη μαύρη θάλασσα, στον όριο καλαμιώνα
Εκειά που δειάνε* τα θεριά κι είναι κατοικημένα
κι είναι τ' αρκούδια μαλλιαρά, τα φίδια φωλεμένα

κι είδα ένα μαύρο κι άσκημο, πολλά ξαγριγιεμένο
κι είχε τα μάθιαν τ' ανοιχτά κι ήτονε δυο ζευγάρια
κι είχε τσι κεφαλές διπλές και τη θωριά μεγάλη
κι εφώνιαζε κι εσφύριζε


*δαίονται, νέμονται


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

...
Ένα ανακάτεμα του Still water runs deep με το δικό μας _Tο σιγανό ποτάμι να φοβάσαι_, που ταράζει τα νερά της σημασίας:

Silent river runs deep - Judy Mowatt


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

...
χειμαρρώδης:

River Deep Mountain High - Eric Burdon & The Animals







Και φυσικά, χειμαρρώδεις και χυμώδεις, Tina Turner & the Ikettes* 






 *ικέτιδες


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

...
Many rivers to cross - Eric Burdon & the Animals






Many rivers to cross
But just where to begin, I'm playing for time
There have been times I find myself
Thinking of committing some dreadful crime

Yes, I've got many rivers to cross
But I can't seem to find my way over
Wandering, I am lost
As I travel along the white cliffs of Dover

Yes, I've got many rivers to cross
And I merely survive because of my will...


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2011)

...
Νεοέλληνας - Τζίμης Πανούσης 






Κι η παπα-Λάμπραινα γυμνή χαϊδεύει δώρο συσκευή σ' ένα τηλεπαιχνίδι πουλημένο
Πουλάκι ξένο, πουλί χαμένο μου τρώει τα σπλάχνα, δε βγάζω άχνα
Καίω τα δάση, χτίζω μεζονέτες, θα κάνω τα παιδιά μου μαριονέτες,
Σ' ένα κλουβί γραφείο σαν αγρίμι, παίζω ατέλειωτο, βουβό ταξίμι


Αχ Ευρώπη 







Η Ελλάδα στα κάρβουνα 






Μια χώρα χωράφι, στη μέση εγώ, σκιάχτρο σε ράφι βυζαντινό, με ηρωικό ριπλέι, με μια ταρζανιά, πυροβατώ σ' αναμμένα σκατά
Βυζαίνω πουτάνες, χαμένο μωρό, μ' αφήσανε μάνες, σε κάποιο χορό, στα βράχια του Ζάλογγου, στον Ευρωγκρεμό, αναστενάρης, ζογκλέρ, ζιγκολό
Η Ελλάδα στα κάρβουνα


----------



## Oneiro13 (Nov 12, 2011)

:)


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 12, 2011)

Έφαγα μια φλασιά που λέμε και στα ελληνικά και συνειδητοποίησα ότι το παρακάτω τραγούδι περιγράφει κατά κάποιον τρόπο δυστυχώς τον Έλληνα του ΔΝΤ και ιδιαίτερα τη γενιά των 30-40 που βλέπει όνειρα, φιλοδοξίες και τη ζωή της όλη να ακυρώνεται βίαια.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2011)

Ωραίο τραγουδάκι, oneiro13, φρέσκο!

Αζιμούθιε, ευχαριστώ πολύ για το τραγούδι! 
Από τα αγαπημένα μου του Αγγελάκα (την άλλη βδομάδα έρχεται εδώ και δεν θα το χάσω βέβαια).
Ωστόσο, κττμγ αυτά που λέει δεν ήρθαν με το ΔΝΤ και τα πρόσφατα γεγονότα, υπήρχαν από πριν και τώρα στα ζόρια - που τελείωσε το παραμύθι της ευδαιμονίας - βγήκαν πιο ξεκάθαρα στο φως, έδειξαν τα δόντια τους.

Πάμε γι' άλλα τώρα, επειδή ο Νικέλ μού θύμισε εκεί την Αϊτή. Groove on! ♫ 

Haitian Fight Song - Charles Mingus






Haitian Fight Song : "I was always doing revolutionary things, things that would alert people. Like on the island of St. Maarten's in the Caribbean they need to be alerted. They're so subservient. I think they dig being like they are because I saw a sign in Phillipsburg that said: "We want a ghost leading us." In Chicago they used to call the white guys "ghosts" and the black guys "spooks."" (http://mingusmingusmingus.com/Mingus/song_titles.html)

David Byrne


----------



## daeman (Nov 13, 2011)

...
*Charles Mingus: Triumph of the Underdog* (full documentary)






The website Culture vulture states that "Director Don McGlynn, who has directed documentaries about such American musical icons as Art Pepper, the Mills Brothers and Spike Jones, has given us a rich and many layered story with Charles Mingus: Triumph of the Underdog. The documentary is grainy, as was Mingus (1922-1979) himself: a tangled, mercurial and often misunderstood musical genius who is known today primarily as a seminal bass player, but whose compositions are the primary focus of this film.

You won't leave the theater whistling. You don't hum back a Mingus tune. The music is exciting but convoluted, and may be beyond the attention span of many film audiences. But you cannot help reacting sympathetically to Mingus himself, a photogenic, funny, and hard-hitting man who always told it, and played it, as he saw it.

The documentary opens with a close-up of Mingus playing bass as a tuba player arrives late to the gig. The look Mingus gives this man, as he tries to sneak in and get set up in a hurry, is a classic. We know right away that Charles Mingus is not a man to fool around with. In case we weren't sure, next we hear Mingus's version of Shortenin' Bread:
"Mama's little baby loves shortenin' bread. 
That's just a lie some American white man said." 

Mingus was always a misfit. He had the fortune, or misfortune, to be forever between worlds: part black, Swedish, Chinese and German. He grew up in Watts and turned to music as a release. A gifted bassist, he was also an intellectual. In the 1930s he was studying the classics, not only Bach but also the avant-garde Schoenberg, father of the 12-tone scale. Mingus's idol was Duke Ellington, and he played for awhile in Ellington's band. We hear the story of how saxophonist Juan Tizol and Mingus got into a fight and Duke was forced to fire Mingus. He then hooked up with saxophonist Eric Dolphy (there is fabulous footage of Dolphy and Mingus playing duets), and we see how he was shattered at Dolphy's sudden death (unexplained here) in Germany.

We also experience first-hand one of the eternal themes of art: the unrecognized masterpiece. Mingus's jazz symphony, Epitaph, was a complete disaster the one and only time it was ever performed in his lifetime. But after Mingus's death, the score to Epitaph was rediscovered, and his longtime associate Gunther Schuller put together an all-star orchestra to play this very demanding piece of music. As trumpeter Wynton Marsalis puts it, "You'll find Epitaph in the Etude Book, under Hard." The concert, at New York's Town Hall in 1989, was a triumph, if ten years too late for Charles Mingus to enjoy it.

There are interesting comments and interviews with Mingus's two wives, Celia Mingus Zaentz and Sue Mingus (who refer to their late husband only as "Mingus," no nicknames, not even Charlie or Charles), as well as with one of his sons, Dorian Mingus. There is a wealth of wonderful performances of Mingus tunes by jazz luminaries such as Charlie Parker, Clifford Jordan, Gerry Mulligan, Lionel Hampton, Bud Powell and Duke Ellington.

But above all there is the sense of this man's life. McGlynn has not put a gloss on it. We feel all the components of the music, particularly in the wonderful footage of the Epitaph Concert. Listening to this abstract but spellbinding work we understand better some of what Charles Mingus was trying to say. This segment alone is worth the price of admission to the film.

McGlynn's documentary captures beautifully the complex and cryptic nature that at times nurtured and other times overcame Mingus. *But the music survives. That's what the world will remember.*"


Even those beneath the underdogs will have their day.


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2011)

...
It Must Have Been the Devil - Otis Spann


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2011)

...
Ain't Nobody's Business - Otis Spann & Peter Green


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2011)

...
Silver and Gold - Joe Strummer & the Mescaleros





One, two, three, kick!

I'm gonna go out dancin' every night
I'm gonna see all the city lights
I'll do everything silver and gold
I got to hurry up before I grow too old

I'm gonna take a trip around the world
I'm gonna kiss all the pretty girls
I'll do everything silver and gold
And I got to hurry up before I grow too old

Oh I do a lotta things I know is wrong
Hope I'm forgiven before I'm gone
It'll take a lotta prayers to save my soul
And I got to hurry up before I grow too old


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2011)

...
Tuesday Night in Memphis - John Lurie (Jim Jarmusch's _Mystery Train _OST)






Για την Chaucer Street, πάμε στους μουσικούς δρόμους.


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

...
Ena Bella - Eric "Monty" Morris (_Coffee and Cigarettes_ OST)







Nimblefoot Ska - The Skatalites







_Somewhere in California_ - Tom Waits & Iggy Pop


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

...
Cigarettes and Coffee - Otis Redding







Jerry Garcia (_Smoke_ OST)


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2011)

...
Coffee & Cigarettes - Michelle Featherstone


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2011)

...
Statesboro Blues - Taj Mahal







The Allman Brothers Band (Live at Fillmore East, 1971)


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2011)

...
You Don't Love Me (Part 1) - The Allman Brothers Band (Live at Fillmore East, 1971)






Part 2


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

...
Blue Murder - The London Cowboys


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2011)

...
Murdering Mouth - John Cale, Siouxsie & Budgie


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2011)

...
Are 'Friends' Electric? - Gary Numan & the Tubeway Army







Down in the Park


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

...
Devil Blues - Charles Mingus (Changes One)





Charles Mingus - bass / Don Pullen - piano / George Adams - tenor sax & voice / Jack Walrath - trumpet / Dannie Richmond - drums


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2011)

...
Work Song - Charles Mingus (Mingus at the Bohemia)





 George Barrow - tenor sax / Eddie Bert - trombone / Mal Waldron - piano / Charles Mingus - bass / Willie Jones - drums 

The "Work Song" (not to be confused with the Nat Adderley composition) should reflect the history of the black workers in the US, with elements of the soul jazz. This is the only truly representative composition in the album. It is actually a jazz tone poem depicting the old slave gangs as they did their back-brakeing work of "swinging that hammer". Driving stakes or laying railroad ties with all the oppression and problems the Black race had at that time. Notice the cannon-like sound of the piano which really simulates the blow of a sledge-hammer. This called a "cluster" on the piano. Because of the low register clusters and other rhythm section accents, we get a strong feeling of depression throughout the piece. However, there is a note of hope in the composition which is found in the words of the original melody: "Swing that hammer over your shoulder: get bolder and – BOLDER!"


Septemberly 






"Septemberly" is a fusion of two songs: "September in the Rain" goes over into a romantic "Tenderly". Sub-titled "The Song Of The Thief", this is, of course, a conscious accusal of musical plagiarism. As Mingus said, "Two composers collect royalties for the same tune". Eddie has the first melody ("September in the Rain") and George has the other ("Tenderly"). After treating both melodies simultaneously, the arrangement then moves from one section of the first tune to another section of the second tune. The solos are built on the exact chord changes of "September", but they could just as well have been built on "Tenderly". On the end of the arrangement you will hear another of Mingus' new developments on old ideas. In the early days of jazz, the musicians had no planned endings. They would all solo together into some kind of consonant, harmonious ending "a la New Orleans". For this arrangement we have no ending. We just move together, each in his own way, toward a resolution of the composition. Now, however, with the new jazz idea, we can end with an atonal feeling. Note the beautiful sonority achieved at the end of this composition.


----------



## azimuthios (Nov 25, 2011)

Συγγνώμη που ποστάρω εδώ, αλλά δεν βλέπω άλλο νήμα μουσικής για όλους... Μια όμορφη από πολλές απόψεις διασκευή! :)


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2011)

Καλά είναι εδώ για μουσικές, ευπρόσδεκτες είναι και συγγνώμες δεν χρειάζονται.
Γιατί όμως αναρωτιέσαι για νήμα μουσικής για όλους; Εκείνο το ξέχασες;  

Ωραία διασκευή - παρότι όχι και πολύ διασκευή, σχεδόν νότα στη νότα με το πρωτότυπο το πάει - όμως στο βιντεάκι την ομορφιά δεν ξέρω πού την είδες. Γούστα είν' αυτά, θα μου πεις, και θα πάω πάσο. :)

Μια που έβαλες Ζέπελιν, ορίστε κι ένα _ροκιμαντέρ_ για το Physical Graffiti:


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

...
Black Beauty - Duke Ellington







Fleurette Africaine - Duke Ellington, Charles Mingus and Max Roach


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2011)

...
El Cóndor Pasa - Simon & Garfunkel






I'd rather be a sparrow than a snail.
Yes I would, If I could, I surely would.

I'd rather be a hammer than a nail.
Yes I would, If I only could, I surely would.

Away, I'd rather sail away
Like a swan that's here and gone
A man gets tied up to the ground
He gives the world Its saddest sound,
Its saddest sound.

I'd rather be a forest than a street.
Yes I would, If I could, I surely woud.

I'd rather feel the earth beneath my feet,
Yes I would, If I only could, I surely would.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2011)

...
*The Concert in Central Park* - Simon & Garfunkel 

[videο=google;-3798526761009256206]http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-3798526761009256206[/video]





 
_*The Concert in Central Park*_ is a live album by Simon & Garfunkel. On September 19, 1981 the folk-rock duo reunited for a free concert on the Great Lawn of New York's Central Park, attended by more than 500,000 people. They released a live album from the concert the following March (Warner Brothers LP 2BSK 3654; CD 3654). It was arranged by Paul Simon and Dave Grusin, and produced by Simon, Art Garfunkel, Phil Ramone and Roy Halee.

The concert was also shot on videotape, televised by HBO in 1982, and subsequently released on various home video formats. The VHS and DVD contain two songs that were omitted from the live album: "The Late Great Johnny Ace" and "Late in the Evening (Reprise)". "Johnny Ace" was disrupted by a fan rushing the stage and coming close to Simon and saying, "I need to talk to you". Coincidentally, the song is an elegy upon the murder of John Lennon nine months earlier. "The Late Great Johnny Ace" is not listed in the track listing, appearing between "A Heart in New York" and "Kodachrome". 


Κι αν δεν παίζει το ολόκληρο από τα γκουγκλοβίντεο, ορίστε και από τον συσωλήνα σε 5 μέρη: 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4oy1g4i79fo 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIzdTHdnvgY 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4t0_fLm3Wsc 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yt1Gl3XiNgQ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=63hnMgIwTxI ορίστε και από το vimeo.


----------



## nickel (Nov 30, 2011)

Μπράβο. Πολύ καλή η ποιότητα και στο μεγάλο. Την έχω σε ηχητικό, αλλά πρώτη φορά τη βλέπω. Είναι εκπληκτική η σχέση μία κιθάρα, δύο φωνές, ελάχιστο μπάκινγκ, χιλιάδες κόσμος. Τραγούδια, βέβαια, ένα προς ένα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 30, 2011)

Να βάλω και το πόστερ τότε, από τη Wikipedia: 







Εγώ την είχα δει τη δεκαετία του '80 στην ελληνική τηλεόραση, καρφωμένος στην οθόνη με τ' αυτιά τσίτα· δεν θυμάμαι αν ήταν στην κρατική ή στην ιδιωτική αργότερα. Κάποτε, φανατικός, ήξερα να παίζω σχεδόν όλα εκείνα τα κομμάτια, αλλά δεν είχα βέβαια τέτοιες φωνές. Και το κοινό, πεντέξι φίλοι. Ένας από κείνους ακόμα μου σφυρίζει το Boxer όποτε βρεθούμε.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2011)

...
Boogie Stop Shuffle - New York Ska-Jazz Ensemble


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2011)

...
Harlem Nocturne - New York Ska-Jazz Ensemble







The Lounge Lizards







Duke Ellington & his Orchestra


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2011)

...
Whammer Jammer - Rachelle Plas 







Orange Blossom Special


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2011)

...
Killing in the name - Rage Against The Machine 






They have deadly weapons with which to inflict pain on the human body. They know how to bring about horrible deaths. They have clubs with which to beat the body and the head. They have bullets and guns with which to tear holes in the flesh, to smash bones, to disable and kill. They use force, to make you do what the deciders have decided you must do. They will use all that is neccessary to bring you to your knees. 

Some of those that work forces 
are the same that burn crosses.
Killing in the name of!
And now you do what they told ya

Those who died are justified 
for wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites
You justify those that died 
by wearing the badge, they're the chosen whites

Some of those that work forces
are the same that burn crosses.
Killing in the name of!

And now you do what they taught ya
And now you do what they told ya
And now you do what they told ya, now you're under control
And now you do what they taught ya, now you're under control

Yeah! Come on! Uggh!

Fuck you, I won't do what you tell me.
FUCK YOU, I WON'T DO WHAT YOU TELL ME!!

...
"*Killing in the Name*" is a song by American rap metal band Rage Against the Machine, featured on their self-titled debut album, and was released as the lead single from the album in November 1992. In 1992, the song peaked at number 25 in the United Kingdom.

Written about revolution against racism in security agencies, "Killing in the Name" is widely recognized as the band's signature song, and has been noted for its distinctive guitar riffs and heavy use of strong language.


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2011)

...
Sky Pilot - Eric Burdon & the Animals 






He blesses the boys as they stand in line
The smell of gun grease and the bayonets they shine
He's there to help them all that he can
To make them feel wanted, he's a good holy man
Sky pilot.....sky pilot
How high can you fly
You'll never, never, never reach the sky

He smiles at the young soldiers
Tells them it's all right
He knows of their fear in the forthcoming fight
Soon there'll be blood and many will die
Mothers and fathers back home they will cry
Sky pilot.....sky pilot
How high can you fly
You'll never, never, never reach the sky

He mumbles a prayer and it ends with a smile
The order is given
They move down the line
But he's still behind and he'll meditate
But it won't stop the bleeding or ease the hate
As the young men move out into the battle zone
He feels good, with God you're never alone
He feels tired and he lays on his bed
Hopes the men will find courage in the words that he said
Sky pilot.....sky Pilot
How high can you fly

You'll never, never, never reach the sky
You're soldiers of God, you must understand
The fate of your country is in your young hands
May God give you strength
Do your job real well
If it all was worth it
Only time it will tell

In the morning they return
With tears in their eyes
The stench of death drifts up to the skies
A soldier so ill looks at the sky pilot
Remembers the words
"Thou shalt not kill"
Sky pilot.....sky pilot
How high can you fly
You never, never, never reach the sky


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

...
 Words of advice for young people by William Burroughs - Material (_Hallucination Engine_)






People often ask me if I have any words of advice for young people. Well, here are a few simple admonitions for young and old.

Never interfere in a boy and girl fight.

Beware of whores who say they don't want money. The hell they don't. What they mean is they want more money. Much more.

If you're doing business with a religious son of a bitch, get it in writing. His word isn't worth shit, not with the good Lord telling him how to fuck you on the deal.

Avoid fuckups. You all know the type. Anything they have anything to do with, no matter how good it sounds, turns into a disaster.

Do not offer sympathy to the mentally ill. Tell them firmly, "I am not paid to listen to this drivel. You are a terminal fool."

Now some of you may encounter the devil's bargain if you get that far. Any old soul is worth saving at least to a priest, but not every soul is worth buying. So you can take the offer as a compliment. They charge the easy ones first, you know, like money, all the money there is. But who wants to be the richest guy in some cemetery? Not much to spend it on, eh, Gramps? Getting too old to cut the mustard. Have you forgotten something, Gramps? In order to feel something, you have to be there. You have to be 18. You're not 18, you are 78. Old fool sold his soul for a strap-on.

How about an honorable bargain? "You always wanted to become a doctor. Now's your chance. Why, you could have become a great healer and benefit humanity. What's wrong with that?" Just about everything. There are no honorable bargains involving exchange of qualitative merchandise like souls. Just quantitative merchandise like time and money. So piss off, Satan, and don't take me for dumber than I look. As an old junk pusher told me, "Watch whose money you pick up."


----------



## daeman (Dec 6, 2011)

...
Conform To The Rhythm - Material


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2011)

...
Run Chicken Run - Link Wray


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2011)

...
Big Boss Man - Jimmy Reed 







Shame Shame Shame


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2011)

...
Everybody Boogaloo - Big Boss Man







Oh my Gawd


----------



## Costas (Dec 10, 2011)

To jazz lovers
Rhythms Flow as Aging Pianist Finds New Audience (NYT)


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2011)

Costas said:


> To jazz lovers
> Rhythms Flow as Aging Pianist Finds New Audience (NYT)



Καταπληκτική ιστορία, Κώστα! Σ' ευχαριστώ.






*BOYD LEE DUNLOP* was born in 1926 in Winston Salem, NC. Music brought him to Buffalo, NY as a child. His family followed his aunt who had taken a job as a violinist with the Buffalo Philharmonic Orchestra. Dunlop’s first piano was found outside his house on the corner, discarded with only half the keys working. As Dunlop remembers, “I asked my mother if I could bring it into the house. She refused but arranged for a friend to build a shed for it outside. I thought it would be easy for me to play. If I could see the notes, I could play. What can I say, a year later we bought a piano, and here I am.”

Dunlop gave his younger brother, Frankie, his first drum lesson. “We used the thin wood from the back of a chair as our sticks.” Younger brother Frankie went on to find fame as a drummer, playing with Thelonious Monk and recording nearly one hundred sides during his career.

Boyd Lee Dunlop’s trajectory followed a different course. Until now he could be found only on one record, a blowsy rhythm and blues session from the late 50′s by Big Jay McNeely. For years Dunlop worked in Buffalo’s steel mills and railyards, yet his calling was the piano and he played in the clubs around Buffalo, including the storied Colored Musicans Club.

And so, for nearly eighty years, Dunlop has been a live musician. Then, at age eighty-five, he stepped into a recording studio in Buffalo, NY with Sabu Adeyola on bass and Virgil Day on drums and, finally, recorded an album of his own.

Boyd’s Blues was born of a chance encounter between Dunlop and photographer Brendan Bannon. As Bannon explains it: “I went to Delaware Nursing Home to speak to a doctor about a photography project. In the chair next to me, just back from a walk, sat Boyd Lee. ‘You here to see someone?’ he asked. ‘I think I’m here to see everyone.’ ‘You a doctor?’ ‘Photographer.’ ‘Yeah? I’m a musician.’”

Bannon started recording Dunlop on the broken-down, out-of- tune piano in the nursing home. Hearing himself play, Dunlop told Bannon that he’d like to make a record. After hearing some of these first recordings, producer Allen Farmelo flew into town and the record was made in one day-long session on a snowy winter day.

After the session Dunlop said “I waited my whole life for this day and I was gonna do it if it killed me.” 
...
A smidgen of Art Tatum here, and a dash of Bud Powell there, hints of Jaki Byard sprinkled on top, sometimes in the space of one song. But where Tatum and Powell often spearheaded their songs with lightning fills and the elaborate technical prowess youth will cling to, Dunlop lays back in a pocket of blues, deftly knowing when to slow the pace, shifting from standards, to improvised embellishment, to “Mary Had a Little Lamb” and into his own distinctive phrases, without waking the stream.
...


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2011)

...
Blues in Bob Minor - Robert Wyatt


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2011)

...
9 Below Zero - Canned Heat


----------



## azimuthios (Dec 12, 2011)

Με εκφράζει τελευταία και το βρίσκω και ωραίο και είπα να το βάλω εδώ... 

Πίσω δε γυρνάω - Active Member


----------



## Costas (Dec 14, 2011)

Τζαζοσυνδικαλιστικά (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2011)

...
Funkier than a mosquito's tweeter - Nina Simone


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2011)

...
Fuego - Black Sugar


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2011)

...
Fires at Midnight - Blackmore's Night (Ritchie Blackmore & Candice Night)


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2011)

...
Fire at Midnight - Jethro Tull


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2011)

...
Christmas Blues - Canned Heat with Dr John


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2011)

...
Frank Zappa Live in Barcelona, 1988






Zappa's last tour. 17-5-1988 - Palau Dels Esports, Barcelona, Spain. 
Frank Zappa, Ike Willis, Mike Keneally, Scott Thunes, Chad Wackerman, Ed Mann, Bobby Martin, Bruce Fowler, Walt Fowler, Paul Carman, Albert Wing, Kurt McGettrick. 

Setlist:
Black Page #2, Packard Goose, Sharleena, Bamboozled By Love, Black Napkins, When The Lie's So Big, Planet Of The Baritone Women, Any Kind Of Pain, Jesus Thinks You're A Jerk, Sofa, Find Her Finer, Big Swifty, I Ain't Got No Heart, Love Of My Life, Torture/ Burt/Torture
E1 : Bolero, Watermelon In Easter Hay, Whipping Post, I Am The Walrus, Illinois Enema Bandit
E2 : Strictly Genteel 
 http://members.shaw.ca/fz-pomd/1988/may88.html


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Don't Believe in Christmas - The Sonics


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
We Three Kings - Patti Smith


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
I saw mommy kissing Santa Claus - Lene Lovich


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Mary X-mas - Nina Hagen






Merry Christmas, commercial America
Merry Christmas, commercial Germania
Merry Christmas, commercial Babylonia 


O Tannenbaum


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Christmas Present Blues - Jimmy Reed







Black Christmas - The Harlem Children's Chorus


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Merry, Merry Christmas - Koko Taylor







Santa's Messin' With The Kid - Eddie C. Campbell


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

...
Sonny Boy's Christmas Blues - Sonny Boy Williamson







Blues for Christmas - John Lee Hooker


----------



## Elsa (Dec 24, 2011)

Μα, σε πόσα ταμπλό παίζεις, βρε Δαεμάνε, σήμερα; :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2011)

Μα δεν παίζω σε ταμπλό, σε πλατό παίζω (κι ας είναι εικονικά, γιουτουμπίσια), δύο, όπως κάθε ντιτζέι που σέβεται τον κόπο του. Τώρα· γιατί παλιά, ακόμα κι ένα κασετοφωνάκι γκαζοντενεκές, σαν εκείνο που είχε ο Λούρι στο «Πέρα από τον παράδεισο» κι ακούγανε ολημερίς κι ολονυχτίς το «I put a spell on you» από τον Σκρίμιν Τζέι, έφτανε για να παρτάρουμε. 
Ze gut olt vey, in ze gut olt dayz.  Oy vey...


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2011)

daeman said:


> [...]Μια που έβαλες Ζέπελιν, ορίστε κι ένα _ροκιμαντέρ_ για το Physical Graffiti:
> [...]



Μια που έβαλα παραπάνω το ροκιμαντέρ (και είπα πριν δυο λογάκια σε μια *κασταρδόπιτα), ας παίξει και ο δίσκος:

*Physical Graffiti* *- Led Zeppelin 





*Side one
1. "Custard Pie" 4:13
2. "The Rover" 5:37
3. "In My Time of Dying" 11:04
Side two
1. "Houses of the Holy" 4:02
2. "Trampled Under Foot" 5:37
3. "Kashmir" 8:32
Side three
1. "In the Light" 8:46
2. "Bron-Yr-Aur" 2:06
3. "Down by the Seaside" 5:13
4. "Ten Years Gone" 6:32
Side four
1. "Night Flight" 3:36
2. "The Wanton Song" 4:07
3. "Boogie with Stu" 3:53
4. "Black Country Woman" 4:24
5. "Sick Again" 4:42


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2011)

...
Και την πρώτη πεντάδα των δίσκων τους:

*Led Zeppelin*: 





Good times bad times / Babe I'm gonna leave you - 02:46 / You shook me - 09:27 / Dazed and confused - 15:56 / Your time is gonna come - 22:22 / Black mountain side - 26:36 / Communication breakdown - 28:42 / I can't quit you baby - 31:11 / How many more times - 35:27


*Led Zeppelin II*: 





Whole lotta love / What is and what should never be / The lemon song / Thank you / Heartbreaker / Living Loving maid (she's just a woman) / Ramble on / Moby Dick / Bring it on home 


*Led Zeppelin III*: 





Immigrant Song / Friends 2:29 / Celebration Day 6:20 / Since I've Been Loving You 9:50 / Out on the Tiles 17:14 / Gallows Pole 21:20 / Tangerine 26:16 / That's the Way 29:27 / Bron-Y-Aur Stomp 35:04 / Hats Off to (Roy) Harper 39:20


*Led Zeppelin IV*: 





Black Dog / Rock and Roll 4:59 / The Battle of Evermore 8:39 / Stairway to Heaven 14:31 / Misty Mountain Hop 22:34 / Four Sticks 27:13 / Going to California 31:58 / When the Levee Breaks 35:30 


*Houses of the Holy*: 





 The Song Remains the Same / The Rain Song 5:31 / Over the Hills and Far Away 13:10 / The Crunge 18:01 / Dancing Days 21:18 / D'yer Ma'ker 25:01 / No Quarter 29:24 / The Ocean 36:25

Ροκεψάμαν, βρεμάν, Νταεμάν, βρ' αμάν αμάν.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2011)

...
Αφού ροκέψαμε:

*The Doors Live at the Hollywood Bowl* (full) 





"Wake Up" - 1:40
"Light My Fire" - 8:15
"The Unknown Soldier" - 4:23
"A Little Game" - 1:22
"The Hill Dwellers" - 2:20
"Spanish Caravan" - 1:19
"Light My Fire" (edit of live version)


----------



## Costas (Dec 28, 2011)

So long, Sam Rivers (1923-2011)


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2011)

...
*Around Midnight* - Miles Davis, Wayne Shorter, Herbie Hancock, Ron Carter and Tony Williams






Agitation 
Footprints 
Around Midnight ('Round Midnight) 
Gingerbread Boy into The Theme 
I Fall In Love Too Easily 

The '60s Quintet playing some of the the Old '50s Quintet tunes ('Round Midnight) and the '60s repertoire on October 31, 1967 and November 7, 1967 in Stockholm Sweden and Karlsruhe, Germany, respectively.


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2011)

...
*Days of Future Passed* - Moody Blues 






 You're here today, no future fears, this day will last a thousand years, if you want it to 

Yesterday's dreams are tomorrow's sighs, watch children playing, they seem so wise

Side one
*1. *The Day Begins: "The Day Begins" (Peter Knight & The Moody Blues) - (4:08) / "Morning Glory" (Graeme Edge) - (1:42)
*2. *Dawn: (Intro) (Peter Knight) - (0:38) / "Dawn is a Feeling" (Mike Pinder) - (3:10)
*3. *The Morning: (Intro) (Peter Knight) - (0:21) / "Another Morning" (Ray Thomas) - (3:34)
*4. *Lunch Break: "Lunch Break" (Peter Knight) - (1:53) / "Peak Hour" (John Lodge) - (3:40)
Side two
*5. *The Afternoon: "Forever Afternoon (Tuesday?)" (Justin Hayward) - (5:06) / "(Evening) Time to Get Away" (Lodge) - (3:17)
*6. *Evening: (Intro) (Peter Knight) - (0:38) / "The Sunset" (Pinder) - (2:38) / "Twilight Time" (Thomas) - (3:23)
*7. *The Night: "Nights in White Satin" (Hayward) - (5:38) / "Late Lament" (Graeme Edge) - (1:46) 

Οι στίχοι εδώ.


----------



## azimuthios (Jan 1, 2012)

Σήμερα στις 8 παίζεται το τρίτο επεισόδιο της σειράς Μεσόγειος (Mediterranea) στην ΕΤ1. Ο τραγουδοποιός και συνθέτης Κωστής Μαραβέγιας ταξιδεύει στη Μεσόγειο θάλασσα και συναντά μουσικούς και μας ξεναγεί σε μουσικές και παραδόσεις. 
Τα πρώτα δύο επεισόδια καλό θα ήταν να τα ψάξετε να τα βρείτε γιατί η σειρά είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία. Στο πρώτο πήγε Κάτω Ιταλία και στο δεύτερο Ανδαλουσία. 

Σήμερα πάει στην Κρήτη. Κάποιοι γνωστοί του δαεμάνου θα εμφανιστούν και θα γίνει ένα ωραίο οδοιπορικό. Νομίζω πως αξίζει να βλέπετε όλοι αυτοί την εκπομπή κάθε Κυριακή.

http://www.musicheaven.gr/html/modules.php?name=Splatt_Forums&file=viewtopic&topic=26084&gotolast=1


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2012)

azimuthios said:


> Σήμερα στις 8 παίζεται το τρίτο επεισόδιο της σειράς Μεσόγειος (Mediterranea) στην ΕΤ1. Ο τραγουδοποιός και συνθέτης Κωστής Μαραβέγιας ταξιδεύει στη Μεσόγειο θάλασσα και συναντά μουσικούς και μας ξεναγεί σε μουσικές και παραδόσεις.
> Τα πρώτα δύο επεισόδια καλό θα ήταν να τα ψάξετε να τα βρείτε γιατί η σειρά είναι πάρα πολύ ωραία. Στο πρώτο πήγε Κάτω Ιταλία και στο δεύτερο Ανδαλουσία.
> 
> Σήμερα πάει στην Κρήτη. Κάποιοι γνωστοί του δαεμάνου θα εμφανιστούν και θα γίνει ένα ωραίο οδοιπορικό. [...]



Στη «δική μας» Μεσόγειο, την ελληνική, ταξιδεύουμε ως την Κρήτη, ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα νησιά της Μεσογείου. Παρέα με τον Ψαραντώνη και τα παιδιά του, τον Γιώργη, τον Λάμπη και τη Νίκη, όλοι σπουδαίοι μουσικοί, αλλά και τον αδερφό του, τον λαουτιέρη και δάσκαλο Γιάννη Ξυλούρη, μπαίνουμε στα ενδότερα της Κρητικής μουσικής. Συναντούμε επίσης τον Ρος Ντέιλι που παίζει ξεχωριστό ρόλο στα μουσικά πράγματα της Κρήτης και της Ανατολικής Μεσογείου, αλλά και μουσικούς της νεότερης γενιάς που ανανεώνουν την παράδοση, όπως ο Στέλιος Πετράκης, ο Γιώργης Μανωλάκης και ο Γιάννης Βακάκης. Ξεχωριστή στιγμή είναι η συνάντηση του Κωστή Μαραβέγια με τον φίλο και δεξιοτέχνη της κιθάρας Γιώργο Κοντογιάννη, στο χιονισμένο Οροπέδιο Λασιθίου. 
http://tvradio.ert.gr/details.asp?pid=3347614&chid=8


Επειδή ο Γιώργης έπαιξε αυτό το κομμάτι στ' αυτί μου στη γιορτή μου, κι ανεντράνισα:

Ξύπνα, διαμάντι και ρουμπί - Γιώργης Ξυλούρης






Νύχτα, σκοτίδι κι έβρεχε κι εγώ νυχτοπορπάτου
και φέγγανέ μου οι αστραπές χαμαί τη γης κι επάτου


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2012)

...
Gold and Silver - Quicksilver Messenger Service


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2012)

...
Spinning Wheel - Blood, Sweat and Tears


----------



## daeman (Jan 3, 2012)

...
Spinning Wheel - Blonde on Blonde







No Sleep Blues - Blonde on Blonde


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2012)

...
Cold Haily Rainy Night - The Imagined Village


----------



## daeman (Jan 7, 2012)

...
My Son John - The Imagined Village 






The English ensemble The Imagined Village fuses the logic of American folk troubadour Woody Guthrie who was quoted as saying "What Goes Around Comes Around." A similar inspiration and motivation drove legendary English folk bands such as Fairport Convention to reinterpret historical ballads and the Incredible String Band to delve into cross-cultural experimentation back in the late 1960s. This ensemble updates and recharges some old and surprisingly recent gems from the rich English folk songbook in a much more multicultural fashion and highly political manner with more successful results than its self-titled debut (Real World, 2007). 

The 10 piece ensemble headed by Simon Emmerson, founder of the Afro-Celt Sound System and three vocalists—veteran guitarist Martin Carthy, his daughter, fiddler Eliza Carthy and second fiddler Chris Wood—along with a female sitarist, two percussionists that add North and South Indian-tinged grooves and a restrained flair of electronica. The ensemble tested their eclectic and versatile formula on the road resulting in a much more focused sound. An organic band sound remains at its core with recognizable lead singers and the charismatic services of Billy Bragg, Paul Weller, and Shiela Chandra who all appeared on their debut. Even though the traditional songs don't remain the same, their political or social message still resonates even if their lyrics refer to historical events. 

Examples include Martin Carthy's chilling cover of the Napoleonic-Wars protest lament, "My Son John" ("My son John was tall and slim/He had a leg for every limb/But now he's got no legs at all/For he run a race with a cannonball"), taken to the battle fields of Iraq and Afghanistan with a beautiful strings arrangement that highlight Carthy's guitar and Sheema Mukherjee's evocative sitar lines. ...
http://www.allaboutjazz.com/php/article.php?id=35552


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2012)

...
U.R.A. Fever - The Kills







You Don't Love Me (No No No) / Steppin' Razor


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2012)

...
Sea Lion Woman - Feist












Pitto Bootleg mix.


----------



## nickel (Jan 11, 2012)

Το τι μεράκλωμα έχω ρίξει με το #1170, δε λέγεται. Οπότε το ξαναρίχνω...


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2012)

Beyond and above (or before and beneath) the mytho-logical arguments:

Love Over Gold - Dire Straits






It takes love over gold
and mind over matter
to do what you do that you must
when the things that you hold
can fall and be shattered
or run through your fingers like dust


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2012)

Μια που θυμήθηκα χτες τον πρώτο καιρό που βλέπαμε MTV κι ακούγαμε ραπάρισμα στην Ελλάδα:

Wild Thing - Tone Lōc 







Funky Cold Medina


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2012)

...
Αγγελοκαμωμένη μου (Μάρκος Βαμβακάρης) - Γιώργος Ξηντάρης 






Αγγελοκαμωμένη μου
και λαμπαδόχυτή μου
Ομορφονιά της μάνας σου
και συντροφιά δική μου


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2012)

...
Just One of Those Things (Cole Porter) - Billie Holiday (_Songs for Distingué Lovers_)






It was just one of those things,
just one of those crazy flings,
one of those bells that now and then rings,
just one of those things.
It was just one of those nights,
just one of those fabulous flights,
a trip to moon on gossamer wings, 
just one of those things.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2012)

...
The Walk - The Cure


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2012)

...
Backseat Nothing - The Del Fuegos


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2012)

...
 Motherly Love (_Freak Out!) _- Frank Zappa & The Mothers of Invention






Forget about the brotherly and otherly love...


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2012)

...
Brother Lee - Citizen Cope


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2012)

...
Beauty knows no pain (Μπρος στα κάλλη τι είν' ο πόνος; ) - Frank Zappa 






Beauty is a bikini wax and waiting for yer nails to dry
Beauty is colored pencil scribbled all around yer eye
Beauty is a pair of shoes that makes you wanna die
But you don't care if it's a lie
'Cause you're such a beautiful guy


I'm a beautiful guy


----------



## Costas (Jan 19, 2012)

Cornettology - Enrico Rava Quintet (npr)


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2012)

...
The meek shall inherit nothing - Frank Zappa


----------



## Costas (Jan 21, 2012)

Άπραγοι οι πραείς, καλά να πάθουν.


----------



## daeman (Jan 22, 2012)

...
*Quadrophenia - The Who
*





I Am the Sea / The Real Me / Quadrophenia / Cut My Hair / The Punk and the Godfather / I'm One / The Dirty Jobs / Helpless Dancer / Is It in My Head? / I've Had Enough / 5:15 / Sea and Sand / Drowned / Bell Boy / Doctor Jimmy / The Rock / Love, Reign O'er Me


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

...
Goin' Down Slow - Electric Flag





Mike Bloomfield, Barry Goldberg, Buddy Miles, Nick Gravenites, Harvey Brooks


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

...
Sunny Day Strut - Hot Tuna 







99 Year Blues


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2012)

...
Strut my thang - Ozone


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

...
Όπου γης και πατρίς

Anywhere I lay my head - Tom Waits (Glitter and Doom tour, Atlanta, July 5 2008)


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

...
Hats and heads and home

Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home) - Marvin Gaye


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2012)

...
 Home is where the heart is - Lene Lovich 





 
Home is where the heart is
Home is so remote
Home is just emotion
Sticking in my throat

Let's go to your place
Let's go to your place

Home is where the heart is
Home is so remote
Home is just emotion
Sticking in my throat
Home is hard to swallow
Home is like a rock
Home is good clean living
Home is - I forgot

Let's go to your place
Let's go to your place

Home is so suspicious
Home is close control
Home is will you miss us
Home is - I don't know

Let's go to your place
Let's go to your place

Home is aggravation
Home is so much fuss
Home is mind your business
Thank you very much

Let's go to your place
Let's go to your place

I don't want to go back
I don't want to go back
I don't want to go back any more


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2012)

...
*200 Motels
* 





_200 Motels_ is a 1971 American-British musical surrealist film cowritten and directed by Frank Zappa and Tony Palmer and starring The Mothers of Invention, Theodore Bikel and Ringo Starr. The film covers a loose storyline about The Mothers of Invention going crazy in the small town Centerville. A soundtrack album was released in the same year. _200 Motels_ was filmed in a week at Pinewood Studios outside London, and featured The Royal Philharmonic Orchestra and Keith Moon.

The film deals loosely with life on the road as a rock musician. The Mothers of Invention go crazy in the small town Centerville, and bassist Jeff quits the group, as did his real life counterpart, Jeff Simmons, who left the group before the film began shooting and was replaced by actor Martin Lickert for the film. The style of the film has been compared to a "surrealistic documentary".


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2012)

...
Upon the my oh my - Captain Beefheart







Nowadays a woman's got to hit a man


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2012)

...
Και το φεγγάρι από ψηλά - Αντώνης Λιβιεράτος 







Ubik


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

...
New Speedway Boogie - Grateful Dead


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2012)

...
Won't get fooled again - The Who












We'll be fighting in the streets
With our children at our feet
And the morals that they worship will be gone
And the men who spurred us on
Sit in judgment of all wrong
They decide and the shotgun sings the song

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again

Change it had to come
We knew it all along
We were liberated from the fall that's all
But the world looks just the same
And history ain't changed
'Cause the banners, they all flown in the last war

I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
And I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no! 

I'll move myself and my family aside
If we happen to be left half alive
I'll get all my papers and smile at the sky
For I know that the hypnotized never lie

Do ya?

_There's nothing in the street
Looks any different to me
And the slogans are replaced, by-the-bye
And the parting on the left
Is now the parting on the right
And the beards have all grown longer overnight
_
I'll tip my hat to the new constitution
Take a bow for the new revolution
Smile and grin at the change all around me
Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again
Don't get fooled again
No, no!

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH!

*Meet the new boss
Same as the old boss
*
Townshend stated in 2006 that: "It is not precisely a song that decries revolution – it suggests that we will indeed fight in the streets – but that revolution, like all action, can have results we cannot predict. Don't expect to see what you expect to see. Expect nothing and you might gain everything. The song was meant to let politicians and revolutionaries alike know that what lay in the centre of my life was not for sale, and could not be co-opted into any obvious cause."


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2012)

...
Midnight Blues - Snowy White 






Επειδή όπου γυρνώ, χιόνια θωρώ.


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

...
_Waking Ned_

The Parting Glass (trad. Irish) - Shaun Davey


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

...
Hear me - Liam O'Maonlai and Rita Connolly


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

...
Fisherman's Blues - The Waterboys


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2012)

...
Black Lotus - Bill Laswell & Sacred System


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2012)

...
Τελάλης - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

...
Κλέλια ή μάλλον το ειδύλλιον της Λιμνοθάλασσας (Η Ύδρα των πουλιών) - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος






Μουσική: Socos / Στίχοι: Νίκος Εγγονόπουλος


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

...
Πολυξένη - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος






Μουσική: Socos / Στίχοι: Νίκος Εγγονόπουλος


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

...
This Damn Nation - The Godfathers


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2012)

...
Obsession - The Godfathers


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

...
Γιατί με ξύπνησες πρωί - Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2012)

...
Πες μου, βρε τρελή - Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

...
Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues - Bob Dylan 






I started out on burgundy
But soon hit the harder stuff
Everybody said they’d stand behind me
When the game got rough
But the joke was on me
There was nobody even there to call my bluff


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

...
Long Time Comin' - Crosby, Stills & Nash 






It's been a long time comin'
It's goin' to be a long time gone.
Appears to be a long time,
Yes, a long, long, long time
Before the dawn.
Turn, turn any corner.
Hear, you must hear what the people say,
You know there's something that's goin' on here,
That surely, surely, surely won't stand the light of day.
And it appears to be a long,
Such a long, long, long time before the dawn.
Speak out, you got to speak out against
The madness, you got to speak your mind,
If you dare.
But don't try to get yourself elected.
If you do you had better cut your hair.
'Cause it appears to be a long time,
Before the dawn.
It's been a long time comin',
It's been a long time gone.
But you know, the darkest hour,
Is always just before the dawn.
And it appears to be a long time,
Such a long, long, long time before the dawn.


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

...
Ghost Town - The Specials 






This town is coming like a ghost town
All the clubs have been closed down
This place is coming like a ghost town
Bands won't play no more
too much fighting on the dance floor

Do you remember the good old days
Before the ghost town?
We danced and sang,
And the music played inna de boomtown

This town is coming like a ghost town
Why must the youth fight against themselves?
Government leaving the youth on the shelf
This place is coming like a ghost town
No job to be found in this country
Can't go on no more
The people getting angry

This town is coming like a ghost town
This town is coming like a ghost town
This town is coming like a ghost town
This town is coming like a ghost town


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

...
Concrete Jungle - The Specials


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2012)

...
Dirty Old Town - The Specials


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2012)

...
Η μάσκα που κρύβεις - Τρύπες


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2012)

...
Τα κανονικά παιδιά - Τρύπες


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2012)

...
Χάρτινο Τσίρκο - Τρύπες


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2012)

...
Σιγά μην κλάψω - Γιάννης Αγγελάκας & οι Επισκέπτες






Μου λέν' αν φύγω από τον κύκλο θα χαθώ
στα όρια του μοναχά να γυροφέρνω
και πως ο κόσμος είν' ανήμερο θεριό
κι όταν δαγκώνει εγώ καλά είναι να σωπαίνω

Κι όταν φοβούνται πως μπορεί να τρελαθώ
μου λεν να πάω κρυφά κάπου να κλάψω
και να θυμάμαι πως αυτό το σκηνικό
είμαι μικρός, πολύ μικρός για να τ' αλλάξω

Μα εγώ μ΄ ένα άγριο περήφανο χορό
σαν αετός πάνω απ' τις λύπες θα πετάξω
Σιγά μην κλάψω, σιγά μη φοβηθώ
σιγά μην κλάψω, σιγά μη φοβηθώ

Θα πάω να χτίσω μια φωλιά στον ουρανό
θα κατεβαίνω μόνο αν θέλω να γελάσω
Σιγά μην κλάψω, σιγά μη φοβηθώ
σιγά μην κλάψω, σιγά μη φοβηθώ

Μου λεν αν φύγω πιο ψηλά θα ζαλιστώ
καλύτερα στη λάσπη εδώ μαζί τους να κυλιέμαι
και πως αν θέλω περισσότερα να δω
σ' ένα καθρέφτη μοναχός μου να κοιτιέμαι

Κι όταν φοβούνται πως μπορεί να τρελαθώ
μου λεν να πάω κρυφά κάπου να κλάψω
Και να θυμάμαι πως αυτό το σκηνικό
είμαι μικρός πολύ μικρός για να τ' αλλάξω


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2012)

...
Όλα τα 'χαμε - Νικόλας Άσιμος






Όλα τα 'χαμε, παρά δεν είχαμε, μας κουβαλήθηκες κι εσύ
Για 'να φιλότιμο στον αξιότιμο του δώσαμε κι αυτού φαϊ
Για ένα δίφραγκο και στον επίσκοπο του κόψαμε επιταγή

Ω σε ζύγωσα και σε ξελίγωσα, το ήξερες απ' την αρχή
Η αγάπη μας κι ας είναι παγερή υπήρξε ηφαιστειακή
Για μια αντίρρηση στην επιχείρηση χωρίσαμε τον σουβλατζή

(Θα σου 'λεγα τίποτα, άλλα άστο τώρα...Τώρα...δως τα καλαμάκια δέκα...)

Όλα τα 'χαμε, κι αρχίδια είχαμε, βρεθήκαμε και με μουνί
Μ' απαρνήθηκες και με υπόθετα την έχω πάλι μόνος ξανακαταβρεί
Για ένα γόητρο μού πας στον πρόεδρο με σαπουνάκι να αιτηθείς

(Στην υγειά μας...γκουχ...γκουχ...Γιάννη, ένα τζατζίκι..
το φάντασμα...πούν' το...κι ως του χρόνου ρε παιδάκια...κλπ)


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2012)

...
Πέτε μου έναν άνθρωπο - Γιώργης Ξυλούρης, Γιάννης Αγγελάκας, Γιάγκος Χαιρέτης 






Πέτε μου έναν άνθρωπο να τα 'χει λύσει όλα,
γιατί εγώ δεν τα 'λυσα μα δεν με γνοιάζει κιόλα

Αυτός που ξέρει δεν μιλεί κι όποιος μιλεί δεν ξέρει
κι αυτός που ξέρει προσπαθεί πώς θα τα καταφέρει


----------



## Costas (Feb 19, 2012)

Money (Pink Floyd, 1973). Πασίγνωστο κομμάτι· γιατί το ανεβάζω; Να γιατί: το άκουσα σήμερα και μετά άρχισα να το ακούω επανειλημμένα για να καταλάβω το ρυθμό του και τα τονίσματά του· τη σχέση ανάμεσα στις άρσεις της ντραμς (το φιούτσιμπαλ) και τις θέσεις της φωνής. Λοιπόν είναι ένα πολύ δύσκολο ρυθμικά κομμάτι να το συντραγουδήσεις, γιατί το τραγουδιστικό του μέρος είναι στον σπάνιο γι' αυτό το μουσικό είδος ρυθμό 7/4, και όχι μόνο αλλά επιπλέον τα δύο στοιχεία που ανέφερα (μελωδία και ατάκες της φωνής και ρυθμικό μοτίβο της ντραμς) σπανίως συμπίπτουν. Επίσης έχει γούστο ότι στο μέρος με το σόλο του σαξοφώνου και της κιθάρας οι αλλαγές των ακόρντων έχουν κάτι από μπλουζ (απλώς κάτι, αλλά μου έκανε κι αυτό εντύπωση).


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2012)

:woot:  :up:
Πιο κοντά είναι πολύ δύσκολο να πέσεις, Κώστα!
Αυτή την ώρα υποτιτλίζω αυτό εδώ, με μπόνους Σιντ Μπάρετ, Άλεν Γκίνσμπεργκ και άλλες μορφές της εποχής και είμαι αλλού, αλλά με πέτυχες. Ένα αντίδωρο εδώ κι ένα εκεί. 

Arnold Layne - Pink Floyd






Για το Money, άλλη ώρα.


----------



## daeman (Feb 19, 2012)

...
Cruel to be kind - Nick Lowe


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2012)

...
Twistin' the night away - Sam Cooke


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2012)

...
Monkey Gone to Heaven - The Pixies


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2012)

...
Βόρεια Μονοπάτια (*Ωρίων*) - Στέλιος Πετράκης 






Μουσική: Στέλιος Πετράκης
Γιώργος Μακρής : Γκάιντα
Γιώργος Καλούδης : Cello
Bijan Chemirani : Zarb, daff, udu, gatam 
Χάρης Λαμπράκης : Νέι
Efren Lopez : Viellaroue
Κώστας Μερετάκης : Νταούλι
Henri Tournier : Octobass
Στέλιος Πετράκης : Λύρα, λαούτο 

Ο τιτάνας Ωρίων, εγγονός του Μίνωα, είχε εξαιρετική ομορφιά και δύναμη, περπατούσε πάνω στα κύματα και τόξευε αλάνθαστα τα άγρια θηρία. Όταν τον τύφλωσαν δεν απελπίστηκε αλλά πήγε και βρήκε τον Ήλιο, που του χάρισε το φως του. Όταν ερωτεύτηκε παράφορα την Πλειόνη, την κυνηγούσε χρόνια με τις εφτά κόρες της χωρίς να μπορέσει να την αγγίξει. Στο τέλος οι θεοί τους έκαμαν άστρα. Ο Ωρίων από τότε κυνηγά την Πλειόνη (την όμορφη Πούλια) στον ουρανό χωρίς να την φτάνει…


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2012)

...
Baildsa - Baildsa






Μπάντα μπαϊλντισμένων χωρικών και όχι αγανακτισμένων πολιτών. Αποτελούμενη από μέλη γεννημένα, ο-μορφωμένα και
σπουδ(αι)αγμένα στη νότια βαλκανική, πιο συγκεκριμένα την ευρύτερη περιοχή της Μακεδονίας όπως και την προσαρτηθείσα στο ελληνικό κράτος το 1881, Θεσσαλία. Ω ένδοξα βουνά και κάμποι! Κάτοικοι του USB (United Space of Balkans) εδώ και χρόνια, τεντώνοντας σύρματα, χτυπώντας δέρματα, φυσώντας σωλήνες, ξεφυσώντας μαύρα κουτιά και οργανώνοντας το χρόνο προσπαθούμε να έρθουμε στα ίσια μας. Στα σύγκαλά μας! Ψυχολογικώς, αισθηματικώς, συναισθηματικώς τε και οικονομικώς (το τελευταίο να δεις επιτυχία). Ως ρομ-αλέοι αλιείς (καθάρματα sarkozyδες) σε φουρτουνιασμένη θάλασσα κι επειδή χαΐρι δεν είδαμε από τον Αϊ-Νικόλα, προσπαθούμε να μικροδράσουμε αψηφώντας μικρά και μεγάλα κτήνη που επιζητούν επικυριαρχικά γη και ύδωρ, στέπες και τσέπες, βράχια και στομάχια, υφάλους και εγκεφάλους, deep δόντια. Σε συνεργασία με το ζωικό αντιβασίλειο, αποφεύγοντας τις γουρνοπατσές, κινούμαστε πρόσω ολοταχώς. Μαζί με μπαϊλντισμένα skaθάρια, punk reggaeς, balkan αρκούδες και gypsy φάλαινες είμαστε και περνάμε καλά! Γκράο...

Θάνος Γκουντάνος - κιθάρα, φωνή
Γιάννης Γκουντάνος - κρουστά
Πασχάλης Καρβουνάρης - τρομπέτα
Μήτσος Χαυλίδης - τρομπέτα
Γιάννης Βαμβακάς - ακορντεόν, φωνή
Λουκάς Μεταξάς - μπάσο 
http://www.artontheroad.gr/baildsa.php


USB (United Space of Balkans) - Baildsa


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2012)

...
Velvet Underground - Jonathan Richman


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2012)

...
No Lullaby / Flute solo - Jethro Tull





(Madison Square Garden, 1978)


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2012)

...
The Spice Must Flow - From Monument to Masses 






"Are there guns to deal with genocide, expatriation? Are there arms to hold the exodus? We have been moved, we have been parcel posted, first by water then by air, to be removed then dumped into the inner-city ghettos."
- Anonymous

"But the long line of military dictators seemed to offer no real change. The only change came from America as we increased our troop commitments in support of governments which were singularly corrupt, inept, and without popular support. All the while the people read our leaflets. Now they languish under our bombs, and consider us the real enemy. They move sadly and apathetically as we herd them off the land of their fathers. They know they must move on or be destroyed by our bombs."
- Martin Luther King, Jr.

"I look at it this way: My part in this thing may well have been something that the US government might be looking at somewhat with a guilt complex, and the less said about it by the United States government the better."
- Paul Tibbets

That nation's capital doors are wide open.
This nation's capital steps have been closed.
That nation's capital current is bleeding.
Re-route that currency right back home.
Why don't you tell me again about "making the world safe for democracy"?
Why don't you tell me again about "manifest destiny"?
What's "destiny" today?

"What does it mean to be a colony? It means that the wealth of the island, its resources, and the labor of its people are brought back to the United States, to the profit of big corporations. The United States imposes its own language, a tourist culture of prostitution, big hotels, gambling, military bases, the destruction of agriculture which force people off the land."
- Bernardine Dohrn

"By tomorrow it will be too late. From this day forward, my people will crouch and conspire and plot and plan for the inevitable day when your cities lie buried under rubble, when the sea is a dead sea, and the land is a wasteland, out of which I will lead my people from their captivity, and that day is upon you now!"
- Caesar from _Planet of the Apes_


----------



## daeman (Feb 29, 2012)

...
No Time Like the Right Time - The Blues Project


----------



## daeman (Feb 29, 2012)

...
Night time is the right time - Eddie Boyd & Peter Green







Sonny Boy Williamson II & the Animals


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2012)

...
Nat Turner - Reef The Lost Cauze


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2012)

...
Bad Girls - M.I.A.






Σκηνοθεσία: Ρομέν Γαβράς


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2012)

...
Έμαθα πως είσαι μάγκας - Αντώνης Διαμαντίδης ή Νταλγκάς





 
Τούρνε και τουρνέ, τουρνε, ναι :glare: και δώσ' του να 'χει
 

Χρηστάκης


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2012)

...
Μαρξοφωνικές σπουδές:

The Doors - The Doors 






1. Break On Through (To The Other Side) 0:00
2. Soul Kitchen 2:29
3. The Crystal Ship 6:04
4. Twentieth-Century Fox 8:39
5. Alabama Song (Whisky Bar) 11:12
6. Light My Fire 14:33
7. Back Door Man 21:41
8. I Looked At You 25:16
9. End Of The Night 27:38
10. Take It As It Comes 30:30
11. The End 32:47


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2012)

...
Morrison Hotel - The Doors






1. Roadhouse Blues 0:00 
2. Waiting For The Sun 4:03
3. You Make Me Real 8:04
4. Peace Frog 10:58 
5. Blue Sunday 13:55 
6. Ship Of Fools 16:00 
7. Land Ho! 19:10 
8. The Spy 23:20 
9. Queen Of The Highway 27:37 
10. Indian Summer 30:25 
11. Maggie M'Gill 33:00


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2012)

...
Square Room - Them


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2012)

...
It's all over now, baby blue - Them


----------



## nickel (Mar 9, 2012)

Μισές δουλειές. Συγγνώμη, αλλά τρέχα γύρευε πότε θα ξανακούσουμε _Them_.


----------



## Costas (Mar 9, 2012)

Μια βελουδένια εκδοχή του Afro Blue. (παραλλαγές της στάνταρ βερσιόν από τον Coltrane, εδώ)


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2012)

Ευχαριστώ, Κώστα! Και δεν το είχα πάρει χαμπάρι και μ' αρέσει πολύ η φωνή της Έρικας και ταιριάζει με τη βροχή σήμερα εδώ. :) 

Ορίστε και το γιουτουμπάκι:

Afro Blue - Robert Glasper Experiment featuring Erykah Badu





 From Robert Glasper's next release, "Black Radio" (Blue Note / EMI), coming out on February 28, 2012. 

Erykah Badu - Vocals
Robert Glasper - Piano & Fender Rhodes
Casey Benjamin - Flute
Derrick Hodge - Bass
Chris Dave - Drums


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2012)

...
Δε με πείθεις - Κωστής Μαραβέγιας






Δεν με πείθουνε οι φίλοι σου και οι συναναστροφές σου
Δε με πείθουν οι ιδέες και οι σχέσεις οι παλιές σου
Δε με πείθει πια το όχι και το εύκολο το ναι σου
Δε με πείθει η μιζέρια και οι μαύρες ενοχές σου

Δε με πείθουνε οι λέξεις που διαλέγεις να μιλήσεις
Δε με πείθει το σκοτάδι που διαλέγεις για να ζήσεις
Δε με πείθουν οι αποφάσεις για όλα αυτά που θες να σβήσεις
Δε με πείθουν οι βάσεις της ζωής που θες να χτίσεις

Δε με πείθεις, 
Δε με πείθεις, Δε με πείθεις, Δε με πείθεις
Να μ' αφήσεις
Να μ' αφήσεις
Δε σε θέλω κι υποφέρω
Δε με πείθεις

Δε με πείθει η αγριάδα και το ύφος το σκληρό σου
οι αυθαίρετες δηλώσεις για ό,τι θεωρείς δικό σου
ούτε η κούραση που πάντα χαρακώνει το μυαλό σου
και σου κλέβει βήμα βήμα τη ζωντάνια απ' το χορό σου


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2012)

...
The thrill is gone - B.B King, Eric Clapton, Paul Butterfield, Phil Collins






The thrill is gone 
The thrill is gone away 
You know you done me wrong baby 
And you'll be sorry someday 

The thrill is gone 
It's gone away from me 
Although I'll still live on 
But so lonely I'll be 

The thrill is gone 
It's gone away for good 
Someday I know I'll be over it all baby 
Just like I know a man should 

You know I'm free, free now baby 
I'm free from your spell 
I'm free, free now 
I'm free from your spell 
And now that it's over 
All I can do is wish you well


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2012)

... 
The Swing of Justice - Gramatik


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2012)

...
Cool Thieves - Gramatik


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2012)

...
A horse with no name - America 






After two days in the desert sun
My skin began to turn red
After three days in the desert fun
I was looking at a river bed
And the story it told of a river that flowed
Made me sad to think it was dead

You see I've been through the desert on a horse with no name
It felt good to be out of the rain
In the desert you can remember your name
'Cause there ain't no one for to give you no pain


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2012)

...
Complete Control - The Clash


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

...
Τα παιδιά της γειτονιάς σου - Μάρθα Φριντζήλα, Χαΐνηδες & Mode Plagal 






Σα γλιστρώ και πέφτω κάτω και λασπώνομαι
Σα γλιστρώ και πέφτω κάτω και λασπώνομαι
Βάζω μπρος τα δυο μου χέρια και σηκώνομαι


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2012)

...
Η κατάσταση των πραγμάτων (Ο ξυπόλυτος πρίγκιπας) - Xαΐνηδες 





Τραγούδι: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης - Μαρία Κώτη
Μουσική - Στίχοι: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης

Κοίτα που θα τα πλερώσω πάλι όλα τα σπασμένα
πού 'σαι ρε Καραϊσκάκη γιά να φας κανένα.

Τραβάτε καραγκιόζηδες να βγείτε στο μπερντέ
ο γάιδαρος εψόφησε κι εσείς του λέτε ντε.

Όσοι με καταλαβαίνουν λίγο μέσα μου σκλαβώνουν
κι όσοι ροδανθούς με ραίνουν πάντα με σταυρώνουν.

Εσύ που λίγο με μισείς και λίγο μ' αγαπάς
ποτέ σου δεν ξεκίνησες και πουθενά δεν πας.

Το Θεό Τονε πουλούνε μα εγώ δε θα πλερώσω
κάποια μέρα τους εμπόρους θα τους μαστιγώσω.

Ζωή που μας περίμενες μ' ορθάνοιχτη αγκαλιά
σε φυλακές, ιδρύματα και πένθιμα σκολειά.

Ήττα μου γλυκιά δασκάλα και σταυραϊτέ τση νιότης
η αρρώστια του καιρού μας είναι η σοβαρότης.

Ένα κουνέλι κλέφτομε και κάνομε γιορτή
κι εσείς κουνέλι γράφετε και τρώτε το χαρτί.

Θλίψη μου γλυκιά μου θλίψη συντροφιά στην κάμαρά μου
πως φοβούμαι μη σε χάσω όπως τη χαρά μου.

Άμα ποθάνω ρίξτε με στα όρνια να με φάν'
να πάρουνε τα σπλάχνα μου στα νέφη να πετάν'.


----------



## azimuthios (Mar 20, 2012)

Ένα όμορφο τραγουδάκι γιατί έξω έχει λιακάδα και η διάθεση κάπως έφτιαξε...


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2012)

...
Coloured Souls - Natty






Sometimes we jump the train fare, to get to where were going 
Sometimes we're hooded up and so you hear the sirens start blowing 
Get knocked up, we knock your girl up just to find a place to stay 
House prices rising, wages stay the same as how it is today 

We are all just coloured souls 
In these black and white towns we roam 
We are all just coloured souls 
In these black and white towns we roam 

Sometimes we reminisce about our school days when we were care free 
'Cause thirteen grand a year means you are left with nothing but worries 
And so we smoke away our problems or we drink until the sun comes up 
Why does it always feel like who we've got is waiting for our numbers to come out 

So many young faces all tying to find their places 
See how these places forgot about these youth they created 

With the PlayStation generation xboxed up on your cctv 
You can file us under hoody or asbo as you take away our identity 
And still we sing... 

We are all just coloured souls 
In these black and white towns we roam 
We are all just coloured souls 
In this black and white towns we roam 
we roam...


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2012)

...
Bourbons for Breakfast - Mata & Must featuring Marchi


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2012)

...
Head Honcho - DeVotchKa







The Clockwise Witness






DeVotchKa is a four-piece multi-instrumental and vocal ensemble. They take their name from the Russian word _devochka_ (девочка), meaning "girl". Based in Denver, Colorado, the quartet is made up of Nick Urata, who sings and plays theremin, guitar, bouzouki, piano, and trumpet; Tom Hagerman, who plays violin, accordion, and piano; Jeanie Schroder, who sings and plays sousaphone, double bass, and flute; and Shawn King, who plays percussion and trumpet.


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2012)

...
Sock it to 'em, J B - The Specials


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2012)

...
Swipesy Cakewalk - Scott Joplin







Cakewalk - Oscar Peterson


----------



## Costas (Mar 23, 2012)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cakewalk


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2012)

Costas said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cakewalk


...
Estella Jones: "Cakewalkin' was a lot of fun durin' slavery time. Dey swep yards real clean and set benches for de party. Banjos wuz used for music makin'. De women's wor long, ruffled dresses wid hoops in 'em and de mens had on high hats, long split-tailed coats, and some of em used walkin' sticks. De couple dat danced best got a prize. Sometimes de slave owners come to dese parties 'cause dey enjoyed watchin' de dance, and dey 'cided who danced de best. Most parties durin' slavery time, wuz give on Saturday night durin' work sessions, but durin' winter dey wuz give on most any night." 
...
Performances of the "Cake Walk", including a "Comedy Cake Walk" were filmed by the American Mutoscope and Biograph Company in 1903. Prancing steps were the main steps shown in the "Cake Walk" segment, which featured two couples, and a solo dancer. All dancers were African American. 
 





Στο τρίτο απόσπασμα φαίνεται καθαρά, white man can't dance. 

"The Cakewalk was meant to satirize the competing culture of supposedly 'superior' whites. Slaveholders were able to dismiss its threat in their own minds by considering it as a simple performance which existed for their own pleasure." 
Baldwin, B. (1981). The Cakewalk: A study in stereotype and reality. _Journal of Social History, 15_ (2), p. 211. 

1903 was the same year that both the cakewalk and ragtime music arrived in Buenos Aires, Argentina. Leaning far forward or far backward is associated with defiance in Kongo. "We are palm trees, bent forward, bent back, but we never break." Another interpretation of these motions were "melting" to the beat, or protecting what is new (leaning forward) with the past (leaning back). The appearance of the cakewalk in Buenos Aires may have influenced early styles of tango. 


Claude Debussy plays Debussy: Golliwogg's Cakewalk (1913) 






Golliwogg's Cakewalk
At the time of its composition, Golliwogs were in fashion. They were stuffed black dolls with red pants, red bow ties and wild hair, somewhat reminiscent of the black-face minstrels of the time. This is a ragtime piece with its syncopations and banjo-like effects. The dynamic range is quite large and very effective. The B section of this dance is interrupted on several occasions by the love-death leitmotif of Richard Wagner's opera _Tristan und Isolde,_ marked _avec une grande émotion_ (with great feeling). Each quotation is followed with banjo imitations. The cakewalk was a dance or a strut and the dancer with the most elaborate steps won a cake ("took the cake").


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2012)

...
Lightning strikes (not once but twice) - The Clash


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2012)

...
Port of call - Beirut


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2012)

...
Istanbul, Not Constantinople - Ska Cubano (Max Pashm Remix)


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

... 
Ηχογλωσσολαλιές: *Speaking in Tongues - Talking Heads*

Burning Down the House 







Making Flippy Floppy 







Girlfriend Is Better 







Slippery People 







I Get Wild/Wild Gravity


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2012)

...
Swamp







Moon Rocks 







Pull Up the Roots 







This Must Be the Place (Naive Melody) 







Two Note Swivel 





 

Burning Down The House (Extended Alternate Version)


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2012)

...
Timshel - Mumford & Sons







This train is bound for glory - Jane & Anthony






Hell on Wheels


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2012)

...
Για τη Λέξι:

Just Wonderful - Mikro


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2012)

...
Time bomb - Chumbawamba 






I am a time bomb
A ticking ticking ticking time bomb


----------



## Costas (Apr 4, 2012)

(Wikipedia)
Thick as a Brick 2, alternatively titled TAAB 2: Whatever Happened to Gerald Bostock? (released April 2, 2012)

According to [Ian] Anderson, the sequel details the fictional "boy genius" author of the original album, Gerald Bostock, but now forty years later: "I wonder what the eight-year-old Gerald Bostock would be doing today. Would the fabled newspaper still exist?" In 2012, to follow the style of the mock-newspaper cover (The St. Cleve Chronicle and Linwell Advertiser) of the original Thick as a Brick album, an online newspaper was set up, simply entitled StCleve: www.stcleve.com.

Μια μέρα μετά την Πρωταπριλιά, άρα είναι αλήθεια.


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2012)

...
Όχι μόνο αλήθεια*, κυκλοφoρεί ήδη εκτός από τα κανάλια πώλησης, και στα κανάλια διανομής, στο γιουτιούμπ π.χ., 
απ' όπου διαλέγω ένα με τίτλο επίκαιρο, που μου τράβηξε αμέσως την προσοχή:

Banker bets, banker wins - Jethro Tull






*Για το πόσο γλυκιά ή πικρή είναι αυτή η αλήθεια, επιφυλάσσομαι να κρίνω (όχι αντικειμενικά· μου είναι αδύνατο με τους Τζέθρο Ταλ), αφού το ακούσω όλο αρκετές φορές και με τη δέουσα επιμέλεια. 
Αυτές οι επετειακές επανεπισκέψεις ξαναθωριές, τις πιο πολλές φορές αποδείχνονται ξεθωριασμένες, θυμίζουν ξαναζεσταμένο φαγητό και γενικά τις αποφεύγω. Προκειμένου όμως για τον Άντερσον και την παρέα του (ο Ιοθώρ Ταλ μάς έχει αφήσει χρόνους πολλούς πια, όπως και οι Jethro Tull, για μένα τουλάχιστον) θα το αποτολμήσω κι ας φορτωθώ λίγη πίκρα ακόμη· συνηθισμένα τα βουνά απ' τα χιόνια. Πού ξέρεις, Κώστα; Μερικές φορές τα ξαναζεσταμένα μαρουβίζουνε. 
Εσύ πάντως, όποτε μπορείς, να περνάς να μασε θωρείς, να πίνομε παλιό κρασί και νια ρακή.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 4, 2012)

Συμφωνώ
Συνταυτίζομαι
Συμπάσχω

Στο τέλος τέλος, όμως... it's only the giving that makes you what you are
Καλώς σε βρήκα κι εδώ. Να περνάω κι εγώ κάπου κάπου; :blush:


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2012)

bernardina said:


> [...] Καλώς σε βρήκα κι εδώ. Να περνάω κι εγώ κάπου κάπου; :blush:



Άμα ξεκινάς έτσι, μ' ένα από τα πρώτα τραγούδια που έβαλα κι εγώ εδώ (κι από τα πρώτα στη λίστα μου, έβερ), τι άλλο να πω; Όλοι οι καλοί χωράνε! :) 
 
Και καλά που το ξανάβαλες, γιατί εκείνο το βιντεάκι το έφαγε η γιουτουμπονομία.


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2012)

Δάι, εγώ τότε σταμάτησα στο War Child. Δε μ' άρεσε, και σταμάτησα. Γιατί τότε κάθε δίσκος ήταν και παντρειά, οπότε...διαζύγιο. Αλλά τι να πεις για τον Anderson του 69-73; θεός. Μεγάλος πλούτος μουσικός, στιχουργικός, ακόμα και εικαστικός, οι δίσκοι τους.


----------



## Earion (Apr 5, 2012)

Costas said:


> Δάι, εγώ τότε σταμάτησα στο War Child. Δε μ' άρεσε, και σταμάτησα. Γιατί τότε κάθε δίσκος ήταν και παντρειά, οπότε...διαζύγιο. Αλλά τι να πεις για τον Anderson του 69-73; θεός. Μεγάλος πλούτος μουσικός, στιχουργικός, ακόμα και εικαστικός, οι δίσκοι τους.



Μα είναι δυνατόν; Έμεινες αδιάφορος μπροστά σε ένα *Minstrel in the gallery* (1975); Προσπέρασες ένα *Too old to rock’n’roll, too young to die* (1976); Απέρριψες ένα *Songs from the wood* (1977); Σε άφησε ασυγκίνητο ένα *Heavy Horses* (1978); Σνομπάρισες το εκρηκτικό λάιβ *Bursting Out* (1978); Τέτοιες μελωδίες αθάνατες, τέτοιος ροκ παλμός ασυγκράτητος, τέτοιος λυρισμός στους στίχους, τόση ζωντάνια και πληθωρικότητα, τόση έμπνευση και χιούμορ να σου ξεφύγουν; Τι να πω; Προτιμήσεις είναι αυτές…

Εγώ θα ανασύρω από το παρελθόν ένα τραγούδι που χάραξε την ψυχή μου (και σμπαράλιασε το κασετόφωνο στη μυριοστή πρώτη αναπαραγωγή), για να καλωσορίσω τη Μπερναρντίνα, που ήρθε να προστεθεί στη μικρή μας παρέα, τη λέσχη θαυμαστών του Ίαν Άντερσον. Γεια σου Μπερναρντίνα, που έβαλες για υπόβαθρο στην αβατάρα σου ένα φθινοπωρινό δάσος. Σου αφιερώνω (παίρνω το θάρρος, παρόλο που γνωρίζω ότι πατώ ως ξένος σε χωράφια δαεμάνικα) το: *Walking on Velvet Green* από τα «Τραγούδια του δάσους».






Για το μαγευτικό πάντρεμα ροκ μελωδίας με κλασικές συγχορδίες το μεγαλύτερο μερίδιο του επαίνου πηγαίνει στον Ντέιβιντ Πάλμερ. Από τότε που άφησε το γκρουπ έκλεισε η περίοδος των μεγάλων εμπνεύσεων. Κάπου εκεί στο Stormwatch (1980) εγκατέλειψα κι εγώ.

Και αφού άρχισε ο Δαεμάνος να σκαλίζει και να ανακαλύπτει, και μας θύμισε ότι *Jethro *λέγεται στα αγγλικά ο *Ιοθόρ *της Παλαιάς Διαθήκης, ο πεθερός του Μωυσή, εγώ θα του παραβγώ πηγαίνοντας την έρευνα ακόμα πιο πέρα: ο πεθερός του Μωυσή είχε δύο ονόματα (πιθανόν το ένα φανερό και το άλλο κρυφό): *Ιοθόρ *και *Ραγουήλ*, που αποδίδονται στα αγγλικά *Jethro και Reuel*.

Το έχετε συναντήσει κάπου αυτό το Ραγουήλ / Reuel; Για προσπαθήστε να θυμηθείτε. Μα ναι, είναι ένα από τα μεσαία ονόματα του John Ronald Reuel Tolkien!


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2012)

Earion said:


> Μα είναι δυνατόν; Έμεινες αδιάφορος μπροστά σε ένα *Minstrel in the gallery* (1975); Προσπέρασες ένα *Too old to rock’n’roll, too young to die* (1976); Απέρριψες ένα *Songs from the wood* (1977); Σε άφησε ασυγκίνητο ένα *Heavy Horses* (1978); Σνομπάρισες το εκρηκτικό λάιβ *Bursting Out* (1978); Τέτοιες μελωδίες αθάνατες, τέτοιος ροκ παλμός ασυγκράτητος, τέτοιος λυρισμός στους στίχους, τόση ζωντάνια και πληθωρικότητα, τόση έμπνευση και χιούμορ να σου ξεφύγουν; Τι να πω; Προτιμήσεις είναι αυτές…


Σωστά το λες: προτιμήσεις... Επειδή είχα καεί με το War Child, έκανα κράτει ώσπου γνώρισα έναν φίλο που ήταν κι αυτός Τζεθροταλλικός και είχε το Minstrel και το Too old..., και τους άκουσα σπίτι του και είπα "ευτυχώς, μάντεψα σωστά και σταμάτησα". Μου φάνηκαν ανέμπνευστα αναμασήματα της μανιέρας Άντερσον. Κάτι σαν τον Σαββόπουλο μετά το '75. Γούστα, βεβαίως. Αλλά αυτό που έχει σημασία είναι ότι ακόμα ακούω Thick as a Brick και Passion Play κλπ. και εκστασιάζομαι, και δεν είναι νοσταλγία. Οπότε, "μένω σ' αυτά που συμφωνούμε" [求同存异]！


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

Ω, χίλια ευχαριστώ για το λατρεμένο τραγούδι, Earion! 

Μα η αβατάρα που βλέπεις δεν είναι καθόλου άσχετη: κοντά στο το κεφάλι μου η στοίβα με τα βιβλία, δεξιά, πίσω από τον κορμό (δεν φαίνεται, χεχε), το κασετοφωνάκι απ όπου αυτή τη στιγμή ακούγεται

I 'm going back to the ones that I know,
with whom I can be what I want to be.
Just one week for the feeling to go
and with you there to help me
then it probably will.

Ε, δεν απέχει και πολύ από την πραγματική εικόνα μου. Η μόνη διαφορά ότι το δικό μου δάσος ήταν πάντα από πεύκα!
Να 'σαι καλά για την τραγουδάρα που μου χάρισες! Οι αληθινές αγάπες δεν ξεχνιούνται ποτέ...
(ελπίζω να μην κάνουμε κατάχρηση του χώρου :blush: Να μου το πείτε αν είναι, ε; Δεν μου αρέσει να καταπατάω ξένα χωράφια!)


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

- Εκ του κατά Άντερσον τιμίου ευαγγελίου το ανάγνωσμα.
- Πρόσχωμεν. 

Κι εγώ στο Stormwatch σταμάτησα, μέχρι εκείνο έχω όλα τα βινύλια (το This Was βεβαίως βεβαίως και το Living in the Past εισαγωγής, καμάρια μου ακόμα), εκτός από το Warchild και το A Passion Play, που είχα προτιμήσει να τα κάνω... τυρόπιτες στο σχολείο - γιατί, όπως λέει ο Κώστας, τότε τους δίσκους τους παντρευόμασταν, τόσο υψηλό τίμημα είχαν στα μαθητικά μας χρόνια και είχα μείνει νηστικός κάμποσες φορές για να τους αποκτήσω -, επειδή τους είχαν πάρει καλοί φίλοι, τους είχα ακούσει και δεν είχα εντυπωσιαστεί τότε. Άσε που οι φίλοι είχαν κασετόφωνα με δυνατότητα ηχογράφησης από το πικάπ και όποιον δίσκο έπαιρνε ένας τον ακούγαμε μετά όλοι στα κασετοφωνάκια μας (τους φορητούς ματρακάδες της εποχής, όπως εκείνο στο Stranger Than Paradise του Τζάρμους), αφού τότε το χάι χάι-φάι ήταν σπορ για λίγους κι εκλεκτούς (στην τσέπη). Παρέμπ, ο δεύτερος δίσκος που αγόρασα στη ζωή μου (ο πρώτος ήταν Μπιτλς) ήταν το Songs from the Wood κι ακόμα ευχαριστώ τον Γιάννη στο δισκάδικο «Απόηχος» στου Ζωγράφου που με έπεισε να το πάρω αντί για το Let's Stick Together του Μπράιαν Φέρι. 
Έρμα μου νιάτα, αχάλαγα.

This Was Jethro Tull - Dharma for One






ΥΓ 1, ορθογραφικό: Για το Ιοθόρ ή Ιοθώρ δεν είμαι αρμόδιος να κρίνω, βρίσκω όμως πιο πολλά ευρήματα με ωμέγα από σχετικούς ιστότοπους. Ευχαριστώ, Εαρίωνα, για τον Ραγουήλ που δεν ήξερα. Iωάννης Ρονάλδος Ραγουήλ Τολκιένης; Νάις!

ΥΓ 2, λεξινηματικό: Σας παρακαλώ, αφήστε τα περί καταπατήσεων και κατάχρησης, το νήμα αυτό είναι για όλους, εφόσον ποστάρουν σχετικά πράγματα, όπως λέει και στο μήνυμα που συνόδευε τα νηματανοίξια. Άλλωστε, ο τίτλος «Δαι μουσικές» δεν είναι μόνο από τον Δαιμάνο (Δαεμάνο καλύτερα, λεωγωτώρα), είναι κυρίως από το δαίομαι, οπότε εδώ και μοιράζουμε και μοιραζόμαστε τη μούσα και το dharma, όπως παντού στη Λεξιλογία. Κι αν δεν φτάνει αυτό, διά της παρούσης παραχωρώ διά παντός ελευθέρας στους παρόντες τζεθροταλιστές. Να μην είμαι και κούκος μοναχός δωμέσα. :)

Serenade to a Cuckoo (Roland Kirk) - Jethro Tull


----------



## Costas (Apr 5, 2012)

Εμένα το πρώτο LP που αγόρασα ήταν νομίζω το Bend me Shape me, των The American Breed. LP, καθότι ζήταγες το τραγούδι και σου 'λεγαν "μόνο σε 33άρι", οπότε τα 'σκαγες και ησύχαζες. Ευτυχώς αυτό τελείωσε...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 5, 2012)

Έτι και έτι δεόμεθα
Oh father high in heaven -- smile down upon your son .
who's busy with his money games -- his women and his gun. 
Oh Jesus save me! 






Δυστυχώς οι δύο πρώτοι δίσκοι που αγόρασα δεν ήτανε Ζεθρό Τυλ. Ήταν το A Night at the Opera και το Machine Head.
Ύστερα ήρθε ο έρωτας (ένα δυο χρόνια αργότερα).
Το δικό σου Stand Up είχε και την τρισδιάστατη κάρτα μέσα που σηκωνότανε όταν άνοιγες το εξώφυλλο; 

Αμάν, βρήκα δικά μου ψώνια εδώ μέσα, καήκαμε :upz:


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

...
Ε, σήμερα είναι του Ιοθώρ του προφήτου, δεν εξηγείται αλλιώς. Κοίτα να δεις πάσα που έδωσε ο Ζαζ: 


Zazula said:


> [Πέφτει αλιξεπτωτιστής ο απόλυτα άσχετος με όλα ανεξαιρέτως στο παρόν νήμα.]
> Εγώ πάντως μόλις ακούω Γεδεών σκέφτομαι τούτους 'δώ: http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gedeones_Internacionales
> [Ο άσχετος το βάζει αμέσως στα πόδια κι εξαφανίζεται σε μια στιγμή, όπως ακριβώς ήρθε.]



Εγώ, Ζαζ, μόλις ακούσω Γεδεών και Βίβλο, αυτόματα σκέφτομαι τούτον εδώ τον στίχο:
He picks up Gideon's Bible, opens at page one...

Locomotive Breath - Jethro Tull








bernardina said:


> [...]Το δικό σου Stand Up είχε και την τρισδιάστατη κάρτα μέσα που σηκωνότανε όταν άνοιγες το εξώφυλλο;


Όχι, πενία γαρ μαθητική, αλλά την είχα φτιάξει μόνος μου με μολύβι, πενάκι και μαρκαδόρους (καμιά δεκαριά μαύρους είχα ξοδέψει) και την έχω ακόμα.


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2012)

Έλειψα για λίγο, κι εσείς πλακωθήκατε στους Jethro Tull... Τι να πω, τι να πω;...


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2012)

...
Εμ, όταν λείπει ο γάτος... ;) 
Άντε, για να μην γκρινιάζεις, αφιερωμένο (για προθέρμανση· ξέρω πως προτιμάς πιο πολλά bpm και λυγερές πυγές):

Willie's Train (Original Mix) - Danny Deluxe


----------



## Zazula (Apr 5, 2012)

Χεχεχε...


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2012)

Τι ακούω; Πως προτιμάς πιο πολλά bpm και λυγερές πυγές :devil:

Α, ώστε έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα εε;;;

Καλά λοιπόν. Άσε τον Άντερσον να κάνει σερενάτες σ' έναν κούκο κι εσύ ασχολήσου με τις δεσποινίδες


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2012)

Από Δευτέρα, μόνο Γαϊτάνο, εντάξει;


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2012)

nickel said:


> Από Δευτέρα, μόνο Γαϊτάνο, εντάξει;



Κατάλαβα... Δε θέλεις να ξαναπατήσω εδώ μέσα, ε;


----------



## nickel (Apr 6, 2012)

Καλά. Άντε. Και Σπανουδάκη.


Ωχ, πάω να βάλω κανόνες σε ξένο νήμα.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2012)

Ρε συ πώς κατάφερες να μπλέξεις τον Άντερσον με ό,τι πιο ξενερουά υπάρχει στο χώρο της ελληνικής μουσικής σκηνής; Παναΐαμ! :-D
Τόσπαν, μάλλον λάθος ιδέα σού έδωσα για τα γούστα μου, επειδή μπήκα με την πολύ σοφτ και κουλτουρέ πλευρά μου. Αλλά όπως απάντησα και στον Άγγλο μου με ρώτησε αν μου αρέσει η english folk music, "No, I only like Jethro Tull" χεχε

Πάρε ένα μαγκάκο που μ' αρέσει και είναι και φίνο παιδί.


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2012)

Μπέρνι, τσιμπάς μ' αυτά που γράφει ο Νικέλ; Δες κι εκεί τι γράφει και κρίνε μόνη σου. ;)

Για τον Mishkin, άκου κι εδώ. 

Όσο για τα bpm και τις λυγερές πυγές, στα χωράφια του Ζαζ μόνο επικουρικά μπαίνω (σαν παραγιός, να του φέρω κάνα εργαλείο, κάναν καφέ, καμιά πετσέτα), γιατί έκαστος στο είδος του. Αυτά τα πράγματα δεν τα προτιμώ ακουστικά (δεν τα υποτιμώ, απλώς δεν τα προτιμώ, de gustibus κι επειδή δεν τα ξέρω), οπτικά όμως δεν περνούν καθόλου απαρατήρητα και σήμερα φαίνεται πως είναι του αϊδίου, αειβασανιστικού physical (στις έξι Απριλίου, βοήθειά μας). 

Τώρα όμως γυρίζω σελίδα, με κάτι πιο παραδοσιακά μπιτάτο και βρώμικο βρόμικο ντέρτι (και πυγαίο).

The Fever - Blood Cat Love


----------



## daeman (Apr 6, 2012)

...
Dirty White Fingernails - Blood Cat Love


----------



## Earion (Apr 6, 2012)

Μπερναρντίνα, μη σκοτίζεσαι.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 6, 2012)

Εαρίωνα, Κάποιος που ακούει αυτό τον αλήτη http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=n3_39d6Vil4 για μένα έχει σώσει προκαταβολικά την ψυχή του, ό,τι κι αν κάνει από κει και πέρα  Άφεριμ, μανάρι μου. :up:


Και χαίρομαι που σας αρέσει ο Μίσκιν, aka Μπλεντ aka Γιώργος Μαντάς. Γιατί εκτός από μουσικάρα είναι και ψυχάρα (ξέρω τι σας λέω ;) )

Κοιτάξτε, υπάρχει ένα πρακτικό πρόβλημα: επειδή για να δω/ακούσω/θυμάμαι όλα τα γιουτουμπάκια που έχετε βάλει εδώ μέσα χρειάζομαι κάνα τρίμηνο (μερικά αναγκαστικά θα τα ακούσω δυο και τρεις φορές γιατί καραγουστάρω  ), θα βάζω τα δικά μου και αν κρίνει ο αρχηγός ότι είναι εκ του περισσού ας τα βγάζει. Δεν θα παρεξηγηθώ 

Χάιντε, πάρτε κι αυτούνο και πάω να συνεχίσω το μεροκάματο. Kisses kisses


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Τι ακούω; Πως προτιμάς πιο πολλά bpm και λυγερές πυγές :devil:
> 
> Α, ώστε έτσι έχουν τα πράγματα εε;;;
> 
> Καλά λοιπόν. Άσε τον Άντερσον να κάνει σερενάτες σ' έναν κούκο κι εσύ ασχολήσου με τις δεσποινίδες


Πού είπαμε είναι το λάικ;  Γεια σου, ρε Μπέρνι, με τις ωραίες σου! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2012)

Ε, πού πας; Μ' ένα σχόλιο θα τη βγάλεις, Ζαζ; 
Πάει καιρός τώρα κι ούτ' ένα γράμμα ούτ' ένα τηλεφώνημα ούτ' ένα τραγουδάκι ούτ' ένα βιντεάκι; :angel: :devil:


----------



## Zazula (Apr 7, 2012)

Έχω ετοιμάσει κάτι βιντεοκλιπάκια, που θα λιώσει εντελώς ο σέρβερ!


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

Ζαζού, επειδή σε νιώθω  και επειδή οι πυγές που σου έχω in store είναι απολύτως αξιόπιστες (δεν λένε ποτέ ψέματα) τσάκω άλλες δυο (επί δύο, χεχε)
Αφεντικό, δεν πιστεύω να πιστεύεις ότι τέτοια πλάσματα ρίχνουν την ποιότητα, ε; ;)



















Ω, Θεέ μου φοβάμαι πως έγινα πάλι κομματάκι δεσποτική


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2012)

Μπέρνι, επειδή δεν έχεις μάθει ακόμη τα κατατόπια δικαιολογείσαι, αλλά με Σακίρα ταΐζεται άλλος, ημιάμουσος, τρόφιμος εδώ. ;)
(Το ημιάμουσος είναι συγκριτικά με τα θηρία που εμφιλοχωρούν εδωμέσα...)


----------



## nickel (Apr 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> με Σακίρα ταΐζεται άλλος, ημιάμουσος, τρόφιμος εδώ. ;)


Ταΐζεται, σιτίζεται, διατρέφεται, συντηρείται, ανεβάζεται, κατεβάζεται, κατευνάζεται και έρχεται στο σακίρα κέφι! 
Αξιοποιούμε τις λέξεις για να δίνουμε επακριβώς το μέγεθος των πραγμάτων και των καταστάσεων.


----------



## bernardina (Apr 7, 2012)

drsiebenmal said:


> Μπέρνι, επειδή δεν έχεις μάθει ακόμη τα κατατόπια δικαιολογείσαι, αλλά με Σακίρα ταΐζεται άλλος, ημιάμουσος, τρόφιμος εδώ. ;)
> (Το ημιάμουσος είναι συγκριτικά με τα θηρία που εμφιλοχωρούν εδωμέσα...)



Γιατρέ μου, ευτυχώς που έχω κι εσένα, γιατί εδώ μέσα είναι πραγματικός λαβύρινθος (καλά να πάθω, αφού αποφάσισα μετά από τρεις αιώνες να συμμετάσχω κι εγώ  ) Και δεν εννοώ μόνο το παρόν φιλόξενο νήμα, αλλά το όλον φόρουμ. Σ' ευχαριστώ που με πιάνεις από το χεράκι -γι' άλλη μια φορά- και με καθοδηγείς! :up:

Και πώς είπαμε αυτό το άλμα στους συνειρμούς; Προοίμιο σχιζοφρένειας; Γιατί άκου τώρα τι μου ήρθε ακούγοντας τις καλλίπυγες κυρίες: (από πού κι ως πού; είπαμε... κακά προοίμια)







Και για σένα δυο κυράδες που αγαπώ πολύ (τι κρίμα που η μία την έκανε νωρίς νωρίς...)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Apr 7, 2012)

Όταν διαπιστώσεις πόσες φορές ξαναρωτάμε εμείς οι ίδιοι τα ίδια πράγματα...
Και θξ για τις αφιερώσεις! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2012)

...
C'mon - Canoe


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2012)

...
Shake shake shake - White Denim


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
Just A Song About Ping Pong (Real Version) - Operator Please 







Get What You Want


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
You Can't Always Get What You Want - Rolling Stones (live in Brussels, 1973)


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
You can get it if you really want  - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

...
*Something Else by the Kinks
*





1. David Watts / 2. Death Of A Clown / 3. Two Sisters / 4. No Return / 5. Harry Rag / 6. Tin Soldier Man / 7. Situation Vacant / 8. Love Me Till The Sun Shines / 9. Lazy Old Sun / 10. Afternoon Tea / 11. Funny Face / 12. End Of The Season / 13. Waterloo Sunset


----------



## nickel (Apr 12, 2012)

Μα τι ωραία ιδέα ήταν αυτή!!! Ξέρεις πόσα χρόνια έχω να τον ακούσω όλο, έτσι, σαν δίσκο; Και πόσο όμορφο είναι να ξέρεις ότι κι άλλοι εκτιμούν εκείνη την εποχή;


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2012)

Είδες τι σου κάνει ένας Γουάττης Γουοτσχιζνέιμ Πωστολές μεγαλοπεμπτιάτικα; ;)


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2012)

...
How She Could Sing The Wildwood Flower - Emmylou Harris






We all cling to, 
as the years keep rolling on, 
one single promise 
of a love that's past and gone 
And that lonesome valley 
we all walk it by ourselves
while the wildwood flower
is the story we all tell


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2012)

...
Free To Walk (We Are Only Riders – The Jeffrey Lee Pierce Sessions Project) - Deborah Harry & Nick Cave


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2012)

...
Ramblin' Mind - Nick Cave


----------



## daeman (Apr 13, 2012)

...
Go tell the mountain - Jeffrey Lee Pierce


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

...
Mother Earth - Memphis Slim






Don't care how big you are, I don't care what you're worth
When it all ends up you got to go back to mother earth 


Eric Burdon & War


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2012)

...
Blues for Memphis Slim - Eric Burdon & War







A Day in the Life


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2012)

...
The Vision Of Rahsaan (_The Black-Man's Burdon_) - Eric Burdon & War





Dedication / Roll on Kirk


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2012)

...
Misty / I Want Talk - Rahsaan Roland Kirk


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2012)

...
Stormy Monday Blues - Buddy Guy, Jack Bruce, Roland Kirk, Jimmy Hope, Ron Burton


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2012)

...
Mary Had A Little Lamb / My Time After a While - Buddy Guy, Jack Bruce, Buddy Miles, Dick Heckstall-Smith


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

...
*3 Mustaphas 3* is a British World music band formed in 1982. Core members are Ben Mandelson (under the name Hijaz Mustapha), Tim Fienburgh (1954–2008) (under the name Niaveti III) Colin Bass (under the name Sabah Habas Mustapha), and Nigel Watson (under the name Houzam Mustapha), around which orbit many other Mustaphas – all supposed to be the nephews of Uncle Patrel Mustapha. They claim to originate from the Balkans, but play music from almost every continent; their slogan, "Forward in all directions!", is an expression of this musical diversity. Active at the end of the 1980s and the beginning of the 1990s, they have now stopped producing and performing together, but haven't officially disbanded.

 Liner notes from their albums would have it that the band was created in a Balkan town called Szegerely, where it played at the Crazy Loquat Club, before the members were transported inside refrigerators to England. [...] 

The Balkan Television Service





 
With tracks ranging from a Country song in Japanese to a Mexican traditional sung in Hindi, and going through a mix of Irish, Scottish, Greek, Albanian, Klezmer and many more styles, the Mustaphas had broken the last barriers separating ethnic music styles. [...]
The Mustaphas had also been assisted on occasions by Lavra Tima Daviz on vocals and Expen$ive on trumpet, while guests Israeli singer Ofra Haza, and kora players Dembo Konte and Kausu Kuyateh from Gambia and Senegal respectively have played alongside them in the 80s. [...] 

Shouffi Rhirou (Najat Aatabou)







 During the height of their fame, the 3 Mustaphas 3 invited audiences to bring ripe cheeses to concerts, which the Mustaphas would attempt to identify on stage. An onstage refrigerator holding fresh fruit which could be offered to the audience was an essential item demanded by the band from any serious concert promoter. Indeed, the fridge itself was a revered item for the Mustapha family (as it keeps food fresh) hence the cry often heard in intense moments of performance: "Can we take it to the fridge? Let me take it to the fridge!" 

Turisticka Pjesma (Peel Sessions, 1991)


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

...
Anapse To Tsigaro (Special Smoking Mixture) - 3 Mustaphas 3







Thalassa p' ola ta nera


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2012)

...
Si Vous Passez Pas La - 3 Mustaphas 3 a.k.a. The Young Mustaphas (Roundhouse 22/1/10) 
 




On 22nd January 2010 more than 30 singers, musicians and dancers came together at the Roundhouse, London to celebrate 30 years of fRoots magazine.
For one night and one song only, for the first time in two decades, six members of those very legendary godfathers of world music, the 3 Mustaphas 3, rematerialised: Chopper, Daoudi, Hijaz, Kemel, Oussack & Uncle.

 In 2009, together with Justin Adams, [3 Mustaphas 3 members] Mandelson and Edmonds formed the band Les Triaboliques and released their debut album _Rivermudtwilight_.  

Gulaguajira (I, the dissolute prisoner) - Les Triaboliques 






A meeting of minds and a natural collaboration, Les Triaboliques consist of three British musicians who play all manner of plucked instruments and who have long experiences in other cultures, but who also have a shared start in punk. With a lengthy history together, Lu Edmonds and Ben Mandelson are both veterans of 3 Mustaphas 3, whose work in the '80s and '90s anticipated the more recent mash-up of national musical styles. Mandelson got his start in Magazine, while Edmonds' first real gig was in the Damned. Since then they've both enjoyed winding paths that have taken in the Mekons, Shriekback, Tuvan throat singing, and world music production until they came together again as members of Billy Bragg's band. Justin Adams first emerged playing with Jah Wobble, and his résumé also includes Sinéad O'Connor and Robert Plant, producing Lo'Jo and Tinariwen, as well as his own work.


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
When the war was on (_Dark Was the Night: A Tribute to the Music of Blind Willie Johnson_) - 3 Mississippistaphas 3


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
Police on my back - The Equals





 

The Clash





 

La semana - Amparanoia


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2012)

...
Corazón de la Realidad - Amparo Sanchez & Calexico's Joey Burns


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2012)

...
En la ciudad - Amparanoia


----------



## Costas (Apr 28, 2012)

Μεσημεριάζοντας, Mallard:


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
Μωρέ μπράβο, Κώστα! Πού τους θυμήθηκες; Απίθανο! :up:
Άλλα δυο από τον ίδιο δίσκο, λίγο πιο μπιφχαρτικά:

Winged Tuskadero 







Big Foot


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
Και λάιβ το 1976 στο Rockpalast: 

Back On The Pavement 







One Day Once 







Reign Of Pain 







A Piece Of Me







Mama Squeeze


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2012)

...
Ένα πιο γλυκό, αποσπερίτικο, ο κύριος Ζουτ Χορν Ρόλο στο John's Eyes, του 2001:


----------



## Costas (Apr 28, 2012)

Ψηφιοποίησα τα LP μου, οπότε έκανα και κάνω ακόμα επανάληψη στις τότε μουσικές. Οι Mallard, παρότι υποτίθεται ότι αποσχίστηκαν από τον Beefheart εν μέρει λόγω της εμπορικής στροφής του (εντάξει, είχαν κι άλλους σοβαρότερους λόγους...), δεν μπόρεσαν να παραγάγουν μουσική με το ιδιοφυές στοιχείο που χαρακτήριζε τον Κάπταιν, κι έτσι οι δίσκοι τους είναι λίγο πολύ κι αυτοί μέινστρημ, αξιοπρεπέστατο βέβαια και σίγουρα πιο ποιοτικό μουσικά από τις ενορχηστρώσεις του Bluejeans and Moonbeams.

Να κι ένα αγαπητό μου κομμάτι από το καλύτερο, στο δικό μου βαθμολόγιο, άλμπουμ των Deep Purple:






Δυστυχώς τα λόγια είναι άρμεγε και κούρευε...


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2012)

...
Rock El Casbah - Rachid Taha


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2012)

...
Time is tight - The Clash 







Booker T. and the MG's


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2012)

...
Green Onions - Booker T. 






Ray Harris & The Fusion Experience


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2012)

...
Green Onions - Roy Buchanan


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2012)

...
Green Onions - Count Basie


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2012)

...
Between The Devil And The Deep Blue Sea - Thelonious Monk






http://www.jazzstandards.com/compositions-1/betweenthedevilandthedeepbluesea.htm


----------



## daeman (May 4, 2012)

...
Hell is round the corner - Tricky


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2012)

...
 VISO Music Vault: Miles Davis - Cool Jazz Sound
So What, The Duke, Blues for Pablo, New Rhumba






Miles Davis Quintet featuring John Coltrane, Wynton Kelly, Paul Chambers and Jimmy Cobb, and including the Gil Evans Orchestra. 
_The Sound of Miles Davis_ (New York, April 2, 1959): Miles Davis (tp); John Coltrane (ts); Wynton Kelly (p); Paul Chambers (b); Jimmy Cobb (d); Ernie Royal (tp); Clyde Reasinger (tp); Louis Mucci (tp); Johnny Coles (tp); Emmett Berry (tp); Frank Rehak (tbn); Jimmy Cleveland (tbn); Bill Elton (tbn); Rod Levitt (tbn); Julius Watkins (french horn); Bob Northern (french horn); Bill Barber (tuba); Danny Bank (bass clarinet); Romeo Penque (woodwinds); Eddie Caine (woodwinds).


----------



## daeman (May 6, 2012)

daeman said:


> .[...]
> Την επόμενη χρονιά, μαζί με τον Παπάζογλου παίζει ο Κώστας Μπραβάκης από τη Βέροια. Την επαύριο της συναυλίας που αναχωρούν οι μουσικοί, ο σύλλογος δωρίζει σε όλους αντίτυπα ενός βιβλίου με την ιστορία του χωριού που είχε εκδώσει, γραμμένου από τον δάσκαλο και λαογράφο Νίκο Γαρεφαλάκη. Φεύγοντας με το καράβι από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο, ο Μπραβάκης διαβάζει στο βιβλίο ένα ποίημα για τη βρύση της Μυρσίνης – που, όπως και σήμερα, είχε στερέψει από τη λειψυδρία - και σκαρώνει επιτόπου μια μελωδία να σμίξει με τους στίχους, αγναντεύοντας από μακριά τα χωριά σκαρφαλωμένα κάτω από τις στεφανιές του Καψά. Στη συνέχεια ηχογραφεί το τραγούδι και το δίνει στον Νίκο Παπάζογλου που δεν το συμπεριέλαβε σε δίσκο, αλλά διάλεξε να ανοίξει με αυτό τη συναυλία του ’98 στη Μυρσίνη.
> 
> Με την ευχή να αναστηθεί, να αναβλύσει πάλι η βρύση της Μυρσίνης.
> [...]



Επειδή, ευτυχώς, δεν είναι όλα μαύρα (ούτε αποκλειστικά μπλε, πράσινα, κόκκινα, κίτρινα ή όποιο άλλο χρώμα της αρεσκείας ή της απαρεσκείας σας), αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά καθάρια, κρυστάλλινα και λαγαρά, που παίρνουν το χρώμα - ή καλύτερα
_τα χρώματα _- που εμείς βλέπουμε μέσα τους. Κι αν στερέψουνε για λίγο, έρχεται καιρός που αναβλύζουνε ξανά, 
σαν τη βρύση της Μυρσίνης που, λίγο πριν το Πάσχα φέτος, αναστήθηκε πάλι.

Η βρύση της Μυρσίνης - Κωστής Μπραβάκης (Η αγκαλιά της Μυρσίνης)






Μίλησε βρύση να μου πεις πού πήγε το νερό σου
κι έχω δυο χρόνους να το δω να στραφταλίζει ομπρός σου;

Ποια μοίρα, ποια νεράιδα, ποια Λάμια το 'χει πάρει
και μπλιο νερό δε συρματεί στο πετροκουτσουνάρι;

Σε ποιο εγκρεμό γκρεμίζεται, ποια σου το πήραν ρυάκια
ποιος ποταμός, ποια λαγκαδιά, ποια ριζιμιά χαράκια;

Τίνος ανέμου φύσημα, ποιανής βροχής τρομάρα
δύναμη τίνος κεραυνού, ποιανού σεισμού κατάρα;

Ποιος τό 'πηρε να τονε βρώ, να τονε μαχαιρώσω
να πάρω οπίσω το νερό να σου το ξαναδώσω...

Το καρτερούνε οι δεσπολιές, τα μήλα, τα λεμόνια,
τα μανταρίνια, οι ρογδιές, τα κίτρα, τα κυδώνια.

Το καρτερεί κι ο κοτσυφός, η πέρδικα, ο κοπρίτης
η Πούλια κι ο Αυγερινός και ο Αποσπερίτης.

Κι εγώ διαβαίνω ταχινές, νυχτιές και μεσημέρια
και ανιμένω για να βγει να πιω στα δυο μου χέρια.

Έρχομαι και ξανάρχομαι καθίζω στο μπεντένι
κι όλο ξανοίγω για να ιδώ νερό να ξαναβγαίνει.

Να ιδώ στο κουτσουνάρι σου τον ήλιο να γυαλίζει
να ιδώ μωρά να πίνουνε, λαΐνι να γεμίζει.

Να ξαναδώ τον κυνηγό να πιει να σπολλατίσει
να ξαναδώ τη Δεσποινιά να 'ρθει για να γεμίσει.

Νίκος Γαρεφαλάκης, 1992


Και το επόμενο ποίημα όταν ξαναήρθε το νερό:

Κελάηδισμα πουλιού 'κουσα και κοτσυφού κανάκι
κι είπα: Λες να 'ναι το νερό και κηλαηδεί στ' αυλάκι;

Ενέδιασα κι εξάνοιξα κι είδα στο κουτσουνάρι
να τρέχει μπόλικο νερό κρυγιό σαν πρώτα πάλι.

Εθίσανε οι δεσπολιές, εθίσαν τα ζουμπούλια
εχάρη ο Αυγερινός κι εγέλασεν η Πούλια.

Ήφταξε πάλι η Δεσποινιά με το σταμνί στον ώμο
κι ο κουρασμένος κυνηγός από αλάργο δρόμο.

Ήσκυψα κι ήπια δυο ρουφιές στσι φούχτες τω χεριώ μου
μα εξύπνησα και το 'χασα, βρύση μου, τ' όνειρό μου.

Νίκος Γαρεφαλάκης, 1994


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2012)

...
Κυκλοθυμικός καιρός (Μανώλης Ρασούλης, Νίκος Ξυδάκης) - Δημήτρης Κοντογιάννης






Κυκλοθυμικός καιρός
σου αλλάζει γνώμες και κουστούμια·
σύννεφο μαλλί, όψη σαν καπνός
κι από θεωρίες νεροζούμια.

Παρελθόν, παρόν και μέλλον
και τα ιδεολογικά σου
τα σουρώνεις με ουζάκι
στου Απότσου το μπαράκι.
Ξάφνου βρέ-, ξάφνου βρέ-
ξάφνου βρέθηκε καμένη
της καρδιάς σου η λυχνία, 
η δικιά σου βρήκε άλλον με Ρενώ και βιοτεχνία.

Μια ζωή φραπέ ζητάς
όλο σουαρέ κι υπεροψία.
Πάψε πια να κλαις κι όλο να μας λες
πάλι για τους Πόντιους αστεία.

Παρελθόν, παρόν και μέλλον
και τα ιδεολογικά σου
τα σουρώνεις με ουζάκι
στου Απότσου το μπαράκι.
Ξάφνου βρέ-, ξάφνου βρέ-
ξάφνου βρέθηκε καμένη
της καρδιάς σου η λυχνία, 
η δικιά σου βρήκε άλλον με Ρενώ και βιοτεχνία.


----------



## Costas (May 12, 2012)

Ο Iggy Pop σε γαλλόφωνες περιπέτειες. (Λε Μοντ)


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

...
Ballad of a thin man - The Grass Roots






You raise up your head
And you ask, "Is this where it is ?"
And somebody points to you and says "It's his"
And you say, "What's mine ?"
And somebody else says, "Where what is ?"
And you say, "Oh my God
Am I here all alone ?" 

You hand in your ticket
And you go watch the geek
Who immediately walks up to you
When he hears you speak
And says, "How does it feel
To be such a freak ?"
And you say, "Impossible"
As he hands you a bone. 

You have many contacts
Among the lumberjacks
To get you facts
When someone attacks your imagination
But nobody has any respect
Anyway they already expect you
To all give a check
To tax-deductible charity organizations.

You walk into the room like a camel
And you frown
You put your eyes in your pocket
And your nose on the ground
There oughta be a law against
You comin' around
You should be made to wear earphones

And you know somethin' is happenin'
But you don't know what it is
Do you, Mr. Jones
Do you, Mr. Jones


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

...
Liar Liar - The Castaways


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

...
Goo Goo Muck - The Cramps


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

...
Psalm 23 #1

Set me free - Patti Smith






I see it all before me:
the days of love and torment;
the nights of rock-and-roll.
I see it all before me.
Sometimes my spirit's empty;
don't have the will to go on.
I wish someone would send me
energy.

Give me something.
Give me something to give.
Oh, God, give me something:
a reason to live.
My body is aching.
Don't want sympathy.
Come on. Come and love me.
Come on. Set me free.
Set me free.

_The Lord is my shepherd. I shall not want.
He maketh me to lie down in green pastures.
He leadeth me beside the still waters.
He restoreth my soul.
He leadeth me through the path of righteousness for His name's sake.
__Yea, though I walk through the valley of the shadow of death,
I will fear no evil, for Thou art with me.
_
Hey, Lord, I'm waitin' for you.
Oh, God, I'm waitin' for you;
waitin' to open Your ninety-eight wounds
and be Thee, be Thee.
Lead me, oh, lead me.

Leave me something.
Leave me something to live.
Oh, God, give me something:
a reason to live.
I don't want no handout;
no, not sympathy.
Come on. Come and love me.
Come on. Set me free.
Set me free.
Come on. Set me free
Set me free . . .

Oh, I'm so young, so goddamn young.
Oh, I'm so young, so goddamn young.
Oh, I'm so young, so goddamn.
Set me free.

In the presence of my enemies,
Thou anointest my head with oil.
My cup runneth over.
Surely, goodness and mercy shall follow me
all the days of my life.
And I shall dwell in the house of the Lord forever.

Ah, damn, goddamn, goddamn, goddamn.
Here I am.


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

...
Psalm 23 #2

Sheep - Pink Floyd






Harmlessly passing your time in the grassland away;
Only dimly aware of a certain unease in the air.
You better watch out,
There may be dogs about
I've looked over Jordan, and I have seen
Things are not what they seem.

What do you get for pretending the danger's not real.
Meek and obedient you follow the leader
Down well trodden corridors into the valley of steel.
What a surprise!
A look of terminal shock in your eyes.
Now things are really what they seem.
No, this is no bad dream.

_The Lord is my shepherd, I shall not want
He makes me down to lie
Through pastures green He leadeth me the silent waters by.
_With bright knives He releaseth my soul.
He maketh me to hang on hooks in high places.
He converteth me to lamb cutlets,
For lo, He hath great power, and great hunger.
When cometh the day we lowly ones,
Through quiet reflection, and great dedication
Master the art of karate,
Lo, we shall rise up,
And then we'll make the bugger's eyes water.

Bleating and babbling I fell on his neck with a scream.
Wave upon wave of demented avengers
March cheerfully out of obscurity into the dream.

Have you heard the news?
The dogs are dead!
You better stay home
And do as you're told.
Get out of the road if you want to grow old


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

...
Psalm 23 #3

Jah Guide - Peter Tosh





 
Here though I trod through this valley
I will fear no evil
'Cause I know
Jah Guide I through this valley
And I know he will
When I'm trodding through this valley
I know he will

Though my enemies fight me everyday
I will fear no evil
Though my enemies set traps in my way
Still I will fear no evil

Many petty workers dig pits every day
But I don't fear no evil
Out-a-quity workers fight me everyday
Still I will fear no evil

Pestilence lurks in dark places
And I fear no evil
Destruction walk with smiling faces
Still I will fear no evil

When I'm walking the streets
I know he will
When I'm smoking my pipe
When I'm troddin the earth
When I'm driving the road
When they dig pits in my way
When they try to keep me down


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2012)

...
Psalm 23 #4

Gangsta's Paradise - Coolio featuring LV






_As I walk through the valley of the shadow of death
_I take a look at my life
And realize there's nothing left
'Cause I've been blasting and laughing so long
That even my momma thinks that my mind has gone
But I ain't never crossed a man that didn't deserve it
Me be treated like a punk you know that's unheard of
You betta watch how ya talking
And where ya walking
Or you and your homies might be lined in chalk
I really hate to trip but I gotta loc
As they croak, I see myself in the pistol smoke
Fool, I'm the kinda g that little homie's wanna be like
On my knees in the night
Saying prayers in the street light

Been spending most our lives
Living in a gangsta's paradise
Keep spending most our lives
Living in a gangsta's paradise

They got this situation, they got me facing
I can't have a normal life, I was raised by the state
So I gotta be down with the 'hood team
Too much television watching, got me chasing dreams
I'm an educated fool with money on my mind
Got my ten in my hand and a gleam in my eye
I'm a low down gangsta, set tripping banger
And my homies is down so don't arouse my anger
Fool, death ain't nothing but a heart beat away
I'm living life do or die, what can I say?
I'm twenty-three now but will I live to see twenty-four
The way things is going I don't know.

Tell me why are we so blind to see
That the ones we hurt are you and me?

Power in the money, money in the power
Minute after minute, hour after hour
Everybody's running, but half of them ain't looking
At what's going on in the kitchen
But I don't know what's cooking.
They say I gotta learn
But nobody's gonna teach me
If they can't understand, how can they reach me?
I guess they can't
I guess they won't, I guess they fuck
That's why I know my life is out of luck, foo!


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Πολύ ωραίο το θεματικό σου αφιέρωμα, daeman! Και ωραιότατα τα κομμάτια! (εκτός από του Tosh, που δε μ' άρεσε)


----------



## Costas (May 14, 2012)

Κάτι για τους λάτρε(ι)ς του τενόρο σαξοφώνου -- και του τζαζ αυτοσχεδιασμού.


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2012)

...
_Pat Garrett and Billy The Kid_ OST 

Main Title Theme (Billy)





 

Cantina Theme (Workin' for the Law)





 

Turkey Chase - 3:34 / Knockin' on Heaven's Door - 2:32 / Final Theme - 5:23 / Billy 4 - 5:04 / Billy 7 - 2:10





Λόγω βινυλίου, έχει χρατς και πηδάει καμιά φορά, αλλά έτσι το ακούω 25 χρόνια τώρα κι έμαθα να τα αγνοώ, 
και να μ' αρέσουν.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2012)

...
Dirty Water - The Standells


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2012)

...
Love you till Tuesday - David Bowie


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2012)

...
Letter to Hermione - David Bowie


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2012)

....
Waterloo Sunset - David Bowie


----------



## azimuthios (May 21, 2012)

Από την εξαιρετική εκπομπή "Μεσόγειος", το οδοιπορικό στις μουσικές της Μεσογείου. Εδώ στην Κωνσταντινούπολη.


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

...
«Η μουσική, παιδί μου, είναι χιλιόμετρα. Μην ακούς αυτούς που βάζουν κουκκίδες στο χαρτί.»

Να κάμω θέλω ταραχή - Ψαραντώνης


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

...
Φωτιά - Στέλιος Πετράκης (τραγούδι: Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης)






Φωθιά θα βάλω να καούν δεντρά και κυπαρίσσα,
μα μια ανθισμένη αμυγδαλιά να κεντηθεί περίσσα


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

...
Στην άκρη του ντουνιά (_Οι δικοί μου φίλοι_) - Στέλιος Πετράκης 






Θα φύγω, θα ξενιτευτώ, θ' αφήσω αυτά τα μέρη
να βρω την άκρη του ντουνιά να τηνε κάμω ταίρι


----------



## daeman (May 24, 2012)

...
Φωνές παρελθόντος - Νότιος Ήχος


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2012)

...
*The Last Waltz - The Band
*





The Last Waltz was a concert by the rock group The Band, held on American Thanksgiving Day, November 25, 1976, at Winterland Ballroom in San Francisco. 

Beginning with a title card saying "This film should be played loud!" the concert documentary covers The Band's influences and career. The group — Rick Danko on bass, violin and vocals; Levon Helm on drums, mandolin and vocals; Garth Hudson on keyboards and saxophone; songwriter Richard Manuel on keyboards, percussion and vocals; and guitarist, songwriter and occasional vocalist Robbie Robertson — started out in the late 1950s as a rock and roll band led by Ronnie Hawkins, and Hawkins himself appears as the first guest. The group backed Bob Dylan in the 1960s, and Dylan performs with The Band towards the end of the concert.
Various other artists perform with The Band: Muddy Waters, Paul Butterfield, Neil Young, Joni Mitchell, Van Morrison, Dr. John, Neil Diamond and Eric Clapton. Genres covered include blues, rock and roll, New Orleans R&B, Tin Pan Alley pop, folk and rock. Further genres are explored in segments filmed later on a sound stage with Emmylou Harris (country) and The Staple Singers (soul and gospel). 

Theme from the Last Waltz / Up On Cripple Creek / Who Do You Love [feat. Ronnie Hawkins] / Helpless [feat. Neil Young] / Stagefright 
Coyote [feat. Joni Mitchell] / Dry Your Eyes [feat. Neil Diamond] / It Makes No Difference / Such a Night [feat. Dr. John]

The Night They Drove Old Dixie Down / Mystery Train [feat. Paul Butterfield] / Mannish Boy [feat. Muddy Waters] / 
Further On Up the Road [feat. Eric Clapton]
The Shape I'm In / Down South In New Orleans [feat. Bobby Charles] / Ophelia / Tura Lura Lural (That's An Irish Lullaby) {feat. Van Morrison} / Caravan [feat. Van Morrison]

Life Is a Carnival / Baby Let Me Follow You Down [feat. Bob Dylan] / I Don't Believe You (She Acts Like We Never Have Met) {feat. Bob Dylan} / Forever Young (Concert Version) [feat. Bob Dylan] / Baby Let Me Follow You Down (Reprise) {feat. Bob Dylan} / I Shall Be Released (Finale) {Ensemble}
The Last Waltz Suite: The Well / Evangeline [feat. Emmylou Harris] / Out of the Blue / The Weight [feat. The Staples] / 
The Last Waltz Refrain / Theme from the Last Waltz [feat. Orchestra]


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2012)

Μνημόσυνο για τα σαράντα του Λέβον Χελμ κάνεις; 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Levon_Helm

Το άλμπουμ είναι εύρημα!


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2012)

Τριπλό βινύλιο από το '78, δυόμισι κασέτες αμέσως, τετραπλό CD και διπλό DVD όταν βγήκαν, γιουτιούμπ. 
Πέντε στα πέντε. :up: 

Συνοικιακό σινεμά στου Ζωγράφου, '80, σχολική εκδήλωση για να βγάλουμε κάνα φράγκο για την εκδρομή - τέτοιες ταινίες ήταν φτηνές και οι κόπιες συνήθως χάλια, αλλά αυτή μας βγήκε καλή - και να δούμε τον Ρόμπερτσον να ρίχνει στον Κλάπτον στο Further On Up The Road, εκστασιασμένοι κιθαρίστες, γουαναμπήδες και γουαναμπήδες κιθαρίστες, η κιθάρα στον αέρα σύννεφο. Ο Μπάτερφιλντ απίστευτος, ο Μάντι Γουότερς πάπας, η τρίτη πλευρά του άλμπουμ λιωμένη. Σιγά σιγά απλωθήκανε τα γούστα και λιώσανε και οι άλλες. Ο Μόρισον θεϊκός, η Μίτσελ θεσπέσια, το βαλς ουράνιο.
Φαίνεται ότι μ' αρέσει ακόμα, ε;


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

...
Baba O'Riley - The Who


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

...
When I was in my prime - Nina Simone with Al Schackman






When I was in my prime, I flourished like a vine
Along there came a false young man, come stole the heart of mine
Come stole the heart of mine

The gardener standing by, three offers he made me
The pink, the violet, and red rose, which I refused all three
Which I refused all three

The pink's no flower at all, it fades away too soon
The violet is too pale a bloom, I thought I'd wait till June
I thought I'd wait till June

In June the red rose blooms, but that's no flower for me
It's then I'll pluck the red rose off, and plant a willow tree
And plant a willow tree

The willow tree will twist and the willow tree will entwine
How I wish I were in my young man's arms, the one, that love of mine
The one, that love of mine


Pentangle


----------



## daeman (May 29, 2012)

...
Bye bye, blackbird - Nina Simone





Live at the Village Gate, New York City, 1961
Nina Simone - Piano / Al Shackman- Guitar / Chris White - Bass / Rob Hamilton - Drums


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2012)

...
Ταραγμένα Χρόνια (Σκιά της Θάλασσας) - Νότιος Ήχος






Νότιος Ήχος: Αχιλλέας Περσίδης, Γιώργος Ξυλούρης, Ross Daly, Πάνος Γκέκας, Μάνος Αχαλινωτόπουλος, Γιάννης Ζευγώλης, Ηλίας Τσαγκάρης, Παναγιώτης Κατσικιώτης (Τσίκο). 

Οροπέδιο











Αχιλλέας Περσίδης (κιθάρα, λαούτο), Γιώργος Ξυλούρης (λαούτο), Στέλιος Πετράκης (λύρα), Παναγιώτης Κατσικιώτης και Ηλίας Τσαγκάρης (κρουστά), Ross Daly (λύρα)


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2012)

...
Bodhisattva - Steely Dan






Thousand-hand Bodhisattva dance performed at the 2005 CCTV Spring Festival Gala by 21 hearing impaired girls and boys 
with the China Disabled People's Performing Art Troupe (CDPPAT) in Beijing. 

Bodhisattva
Would you take me by the hand
Can you show me
The shine of your japan
The sparkle of your china
Can you show me
Bodhisattva
Bodhisattva
I'm gonna sell my house in town
And I'll be there
To shine in your japan
To sparkle in your china
Yes, I'll be there
Bodhisattva

This song is about the fickle perception of Eastern Mysticism held by the West. "Can you show me the shine of your japan, the sparkle of your china" represent the narrow, stereotypical views that many Americans and Europeans have of the far east. This also coupled with the view that enlightment or spiritual realisation is possible without much effort, or is something that can be easily bought, "I'm gonna sell my house in town". 

The lyrics revolve around two puns: "The shine in your japan" (a type of furniture polish) and "the sparkle in your china" 
(Porcelain dishes and cups & saucers). 
http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=6145


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2012)

...
*John Coltrane*, live 1960, 1961, 1965





 
~~Live in Düsseldorf, Germany, March 1960, J. Coltrane (Tenor & Soprano Sax) Wynton Kell﻿y (piano) Paul Chambers (bass) Jimmy Cobb (drums)~~ - On Green Dolphin Street [0:03] -Walkin' [9:01] - The Theme [16:18] - Autumn Leaves [19:49] - Moonlight in Vermont (with Stan Getz ) [23:49] - Hackensack [26:16] ~~Germany, December 4 1961, J. Coltrane (Tenor & Soprano Sax) E. Dolphy (Alto Sax & Flute) McCoy Tyner (Piano) R. Workman (Bass) E. Jones (Drums)~~ - My Favorite Things [34:10] - Ev'rytime We Say Goodbye [44:45] - Impressions [49:57] ~~Comblain-La-Tour, Belgium, August 1 1965, J. Coltrane﻿ (Tenor & Soprano Sax) McCoy Tyner (Piano) J. Garrison (Bass) E. Jones (Drums)~~ - Vigil [57:12] - Naima [1:06:21] - My Favorite Things [1:14:00] ~~aka Jazz Icons: John Coltrane on DVD.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2012)

...
Babylon - Angus & Julia Stone (by way of _The Slap_ by Christos Tsiolkas)


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2012)

...
Επειδή το πιο σπουδαίο μουσικό όργανο είναι το σώμα, αφού μόνο αυτό έχει μέσα του τη μουσική. 
Ψυχωμένη μουσική, κι ας τη λένε σωματική.

Baianá - Barbatuques (percussão corporal, body percussion, σωματικά κρουστά) 







Peixinhos do mar


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2012)

...
Golden Promises - Peter Hammill






Besieged in the battlements of Babylon,
Still looking for a hat-peg you can hang your head upon -
Now you've found a place you think is Avalon:
You can talk to anyone here.
You can throw your arms around your nearest neighbour
And the smiling ones'll tell you that you've saved her,
That she's saved you...
They offer the golden promises,
The instantly divine;
You swallow the golden promises
Hook, sinker and line.

If you choose to throw your soul around the attitude
Reasoning and independent thought go down the tube
As you go slavering after every inane platitude -
How weak you find yourself here.
Do you really need to lose yourself completely?
How come you seem to rate it all so cheaply?
It's so weak-kneed
To go for the golden promises,
Mail-order holy vows;
You go for the golden promises -
I think you really ought to know better by now.

So I do my best and I do my nut,
I try to explain all these angles
But you turn away.
Oh, now you're looking in the white of my eyes,
And you know what I'm going to say:
Don't go for the golden promises,
Don't go for the easy way...
It's right here on the doorstep:
Fool's gold - don't throw your life away.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2012)

...
Eyeway Souljah - Transglobal Underground







Watching the detectives - Elvis Costello


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2012)

...
Dilly Dally Deli - Brooklyn Funk Essentials


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2012)

...
 Las Flores - Cafe Tacvba 







Chilanga banda


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2012)

Για την Amy, λέει, την Winehouse:


----------



## Costas (Jun 10, 2012)

Να και το Όνειρο του Κωνσταντίνου από το ίδιο άλμπουμ. Στη Ουικιπήντια διαπίστωσα ότι υπάρχει και ορχηστρικό έργο του Μποχουσλάβ Μαρτινού "Οι τοιχογραφίες του Πιέρο ντελλα Φραντσέσκα", εμπνευσμένο ιδιαίτερα από τη σχετική με το Όνειρο του Κωνσταντίνου νωπογραφία του ζωγράφου.


----------



## nickel (Jun 11, 2012)

Μα τι τραγουδάρα είναι αυτή. Ξεκινάω το έκτο άκουσμα! Σας ευχαριστώ.


----------



## Costas (Jun 11, 2012)

Άντε να μας βγάλεις και τα λόγια! :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

...
Κώστα, σ' ευχαριστώ! Απίθανα και τα δυο, αλλά για το δεύτερο... δεν έχω λόγια!  Θα δούμε, μήπως. 

Γυρίζω σελίδα με Sky. 
Πού τους θυμήθηκα; Από τα κόρνα και τις τούμπες και το διπλό βινύλιο που είχα πάρει κάποτε να δω τι 'ν' τούτοι. 

Tuba Smarties - Sky







Hotta (live at Westminster Abbey)


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2012)

...
Και πάλι από τους Sky, το Yelasto Pedi :woot: :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2012)

...
Τι να τα κάνω τα τραγούδια σας; - Διονύσης Σαββόπουλος





Στίχοι: Ντίνος Χριστιανόπουλος

Τι να τα κάνω τα τραγούδια σας
ποτέ δε λένε την αλήθεια
ο κόσμος υποφέρει και πονά
και σεις τα ίδια παραμύθια

Τι να τα κάνω τα τραγούδια σας
είναι πολύ ζαχαρωμένα
ταιριάζουν για σοκολατόπαιδα
μα δεν ταιριάζουνε για μένα 


Ο κότσυφας 






Δεν με λένε Νίκο και κυρ-Νίκο και αφέντη τσουτσουλομύτη. Μόνο Νίκο με λένε. Μόνο Νίκο.


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2012)

...
Bye Bye Bird - Sonny Boy Williamson II


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2012)

...
Getting Out of Town - Sonny Boy Williamson II





Sunnyland Slim (piano), Little Hubert Sumlin (guitar), Willie Dixon (bass), Clifton James (drums)


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

Αφού θυμήθηκες εκεί τους *It's A Beautiful Day*, ορίστε και ένα λιγότερο γνωστό τραγούδι του πρώτου τους άλμπουμ με το οποίο έδωσαν την ιδέα στους Deep Purple για την εισαγωγή μιας δικής τους επιτυχίας (που μπορείς να βάλεις εσύ αποκάτω).

It's A Beautiful Day: _Bombay Calling_


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2012)

...
Με _παιδικά _ακούσματα θ' ασχολούμαστε τώρα; ;)
Όχι πως είναι άσχημα, αλλά λέω να το πάω πιο πίσω, στα πατρογονικά.
To Bombay Calling από τον συνθέτη του τον Βινς Γουάλας που το έγραψε το 1962 και το έμαθε στον Ντέιβιντ Λαφλάμ, ο οποίος ενώ στην αρχή απέδιδε τα του Βινς τω Βινς, μετά από μερικά χρόνια το «ξέχασε» και πήρε ο ίδιος τα δικαιώματα. 











Εκεί υπάρχει μια χειρόγραφη ανοιχτή επιστολή του Γουάλας για το θέμα και το οπισθόφυλλο του _It's A Beautiful Day_ με μια ξεχωριστή ιδιόχειρη αφιέρωσή του:


----------



## nickel (Jun 19, 2012)

Χε χε... και ξαφνικά, στο 4:31 τού Part 2, μόλις τελειώνει το ένα γνωστό θέμα, να άλλο ένα...


----------



## bernardina (Jun 20, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2012)

...
Βαρέθηκα - Νικόλας Άσιμος






Βαρέθηκα τη μίζερή μου φύση
κανένας πια δε λέει να ξεκουνήσει
κανένας πια δε λέει να ξεκουνήσει
αναμφιβόλως
δε με χωράει ο τόπος, ρε παιδιά

Βαρέθηκα τα ίδια και τα ίδια,
τα δάκρυα να κάνω μπιχλιμπίδια,
τα λόγια μοναχά μας απομείναν 
κι οι θεωρίες
στην πράξη μας χαλάνε οι θεσμοί

Βαρέθηκα να λέω πως θ' αλλάξει
το σύστημα μας έχει επιτάξει
απόκληρα απομείναμε πουλάκια
κυνηγημένα
με ξεπουπουλιασμένα τα φτερά

Απόκληρα απομείναμε πουλάκια
με ξεπουπουλιασμένα τα φτερά

Βαρέθηκα κι αυτό το μονοπάτι
ακόμα και σαν βρω κάνα κομμάτι
πώς είναι δυνατό να μαστουριάζεις
εξήγησέ μου
άμα σου περιφράξαν την καρδιά

Για πες μου, πώς μπορείς και μαστουριάζεις
άμα σου περιφράξαν την καρδιά

Συνέχεια μου έρχεσαι από πίσω
δεν έχω πια το σάλιο να σε φτύσω
πώς γίνεται στον ένα παλαβιάρη
εξήγησέ μου
κουτόχορτο χιλιάδες να βοσκάν

Πώς γίνεται στον κάθε παλαβιάρη
κουτόχορτο χιλιάδες να βοσκάν


----------



## Costas (Jun 22, 2012)

daeman said:


> Πώς γίνεται στον κάθε παλαβιάρη
> κουτόχορτο χιλιάδες να βοσκάν


Έλα ντε...

Έξοχος ο Sonny Boy Williamson, daeman! Στο Gettin out of town, 5.20-5.40, τσιτάρει το C Jam Blues, οπότε ας υποδεχτούμε τις κυρίες:


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2012)

...
Κώστα, ευχαριστώ, εξαίρετη παρέα!

Όμως για να βγω από το μπλουζ, μόνο μπλουζ παίζω. Κι άλλος Σόνι Μπόι. Τα δυο προηγούμενα μαζί, με το Keep it to yourself πρώτα, και το I'm a lonely man:






Darling, do me a favor, keep it to yourself
Please, darling, do me a favor, keep our business to yourself
You know I don't want you to tell nobody
Don't mention it to no one else 






I'm a lonely man and I don't like being by myself
If you can't be with me, baby, 
I'm gonna find myself somebody else

I'm so disgusted that I can't sleep at night
I go eat my breakfast in the morning
And my teeth and tongue begin to fight


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2012)

...
Στην αφεντιά σου, Κώστα. Αντιστέκομαί σου.  

*The American Folk-Blues Festival 1962-1966 vol.1 
*





1. T-Bone Walker — Call Me When You Need Me
2. Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee — Hootin' Blues
3. Memphis Slim — The Blues is Everywhere
4. Otis Rush — I Can't Quit You Baby
5. Lonnie Johnson — Another Night to Cry
6. Sippie Wallace — Women Be Wise
7. John Lee Hooker — Hobo Blues
8. Eddie Boyd — Five Long Years
9. Walter "Shakey" Horton
10. Junior Wells — Hoodoo Man Blues
11. Big Joe Williams — Mean Stepfather
12. Mississippi Fred McDowell — Going Down to the River
13. Willie Dixon — Weak Brain and Narrow Mind
14. Sonny Boy Williams — Nine Below Zero
15. Otis Spann — Spann's Blues
16. Muddy Waters — Got My Mojo Working
17. Finale: Muddy Waters, Sonny Boy Williamson, Memphis Slim, Willie Dixon — Bye Bye Blues
18. Earl Hooker — Walking The Floor.Over You/Off The Hook 


*The American Folk Blues Festival 1962-1966 Vol. 2
*





1. Sonny Boy Williamson: Bye Bye Bird (1964) [1:22]
2. Sonny Boy Williamson: My Younger Days (1964) [3:24]
3. Sunnyland Slim: Come On Home Baby (1964) [4:05]
4. Willie Dixon: Nervous (1962) [3:57]
5. Lightnin' Hopkins: Mojo Hand (1964) [3:19]
6. Victoria Spivey: Black Snake Blues (1963) [4:42]
7. Memphis Slim: Everyday I Have the Blues (1963) [2:21]
8. T-Bone Walker: Don't Throw Your Love on Me So Strong (1962) [5:13]
9. Roosevelt Sykes: Tall Heavy Mama (1966) [2:42]
10. Willie Dixon: Sittin' and Cryin' the Blues (1963) [3:27]
11. Matt "Guitar" Murphy: Murphy's Boogie (1963) [4:17]
12. Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee: Stranger Blues (1962) [4:11]
13. Howlin' Wolf: Shake for Me (1964) [3:42]
14. Howlin' Wolf: I'll Be Back Someday (1964) [4:41]
15. Howlin' Wolf: Love Me Darlin' (1964) [3:24]
16. Big Mama Thornton: Down Home Shakedown(1965) [8:37]


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2012)

...
Paying The Cost To Be The Boss - Β.Β. King







The Letter






Yes, I want to write a letter, but I don't know just where I begin
Yes, I want to write a letter, people, but I don't know just where I begin
Well, I tell you, it's a sin, people, the way I've been treated by my so called friends

Yes, if I got a dollar, they want to borrow half a buck, whoa, and if I want to gamble
They wanna jinx me and give me bad luck, so, I tell you it's a sin, people
The way I've been treated by my so called friends

Yes, they say friends, they're the greatest thing in the world, yes, they say close, close friends
They're the greatest thing in the world, but I think that's all wrong people
Because my best friend have taken my girl


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2012)

...
Messin' with the Kid - Junior Wells


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2012)

...
Seng' Inkomo - Amampondo 







Journey - Amampondo & Juno Reactor


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2012)

...
*The Turning Point*

_The Turning Point_ is a live album by John Mayall, featuring British blues music recorded at a concert at Bill Graham's Fillmore East on July 12, 1969.
When John Mayall was starting another band after the break-up of the Bluesbreakers in May 1969, he decided to have a band that would play "low volume music" – or music without "heavy lead guitar and drums".

John Almond – flute, saxophone, alto saxophone, tenor saxophone, mouth percussion
Jon Mark – acoustic guitar
John Mayall – guitar, harmonica, keyboards, tambourine, vocals, slide guitar, mouth percussion
Steve Thompson – bass guitar
 
Room To Move, The Laws Must Change - John Mayall feat. Jon Mark & Johnny Almond







I'm Gonna Fight for You, J. B. 







So Hard to Share 







California







Thoughts About Roxanne







Room to Move 






turning point


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2012)

...
See Saw - Don Covay







Sookie Sookie


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2012)

...
Mercy Mercy - Don Covay (with Jimi Hendrix on lead guitar)


----------



## daeman (Jun 30, 2012)

...
In the wake of Poseidon - King Krimson






Plato's spawn cold ivyed eyes
Snare truth in bone and globe.
Harlequins coin pointless games
Sneer jokes in parrot's robe.
Two women weep, Dame Scarlet Screen
Sheds sudden theater rain,
Whilst dark in dream the Midnight Queen
Knows every human pain.

In air, fire, earth and water
World on the scales.
Air, fire, earth and water
Balance of change
World on the scales
On the scales.

Bishop's kings spin judgment's blade
Scratch "Faith" on nameless graves.
Harvest hags Hoard ash and sand
Rack rope and chain for slaves
Who fireside fear fermented words
Then rear to spoil the feast;
Whilst in the aisle the mad man smiles
To him it matters least.

Heroes hands drain stones for blood
To whet the scaling knife.
Magi blind with visions light
Net death in dread of life.
Their children kneel in Jesus till
They learn the price of nail,
Whilst all around our mother earth
Waits balanced on the scales.


Poseidon's Epitaph (In the wake of Poseidon + Epitaph)






The wall on which the prophets wrote
Is cracking at the seams
Upon the instruments of death
The sunlight brightly gleams
When every man is torn apart
With nightmares and with dreams,
Will no one lay the laurel wreath
As silence drowns the screams

Between the iron gates of fate,
The seeds of time were sown,
And watered by the deeds of those 
Who know and who are known;
Knowledge is a deadly friend
When no one sets the rules
The fate of all mankind I see
Is in the hands of fools

Confusion will be my epitaph
As I crawl a cracked and broken path
If we make it we can all sit back and laugh,
But I fear tomorrow I'll be crying,
Yes, I fear tomorrow I'll be crying


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2012)

...
Για τον Θέμη, που το επικαλέστηκε. 

Don't let me be misunderstood - Animals







Nina Simone


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2012)

...
Για τον Εάριον, το δεύτερο κομμάτι του Σημείου Καμπής (μαζί με το πρώτο, The laws must change, πάλι) επειδή το παρέλειψα τις προάλλες. 
Saw Mill Gulch Road - Τζον Μέιολ (Τζον Μάγιαλ τονε λέγαμε μητσικώς τότε). Έτσι, με το φθαρμένο βινύλιο να μας θυμίζει τα άφθαρτα κι άφθαστα χρόνια που το λιώναμε στο πικάπ, λιώνοντας.


----------



## daeman (Jul 4, 2012)

...
Dog Days Are Over - Florence and The Machine






Kudogs to Palavra! :laugh:


Hot Dog - The Bawdies 





#3 on the Japan Hot 100, these Japanese dawgs.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2012)

...
Διπλή πάσα, τηλεοπτική και ιγκιποπική.

TV Screen - Goran Bregovic / Iggy Pop 






TV screen makes you feel small
No life at all


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2012)

Τι γλυκό το φλαουτάκι στο Saw Mill Gulch Road!


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2012)

Μου άρεσαν επίσης ιδιαιτέρως το California και το Thoughts about Roxanne. Ωραία, ατμοσφαιρικά κομμάτια. Πολύ καλός δίσκος!


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2012)

Το πιο αγαπημένο μου κομμάτι απ' τους King Crimson, το Islands απ' τον ομώνυμο δίσκο (1971). Ωραιότατη ελεγεία τρομπέτας με λόγια εξόχως λυρικά.






*Islands*

Earth, stream and tree encircled by sea
Waves sweep the sand from my island.
My sunsets fade.
Field and glade wait only for rain
Grain after grain love erodes my
High weathered walls which fend off the tide
Cradle the wind
To my island.

Gaunt granite climbs where gulls wheel and glide
Mournfully glide o’er my island.
My dawn bride’s veil, damp and pale,
Dissolves in the sun.
Love’s web is spun - cats prowl, mice run
Wreathe snatch-hand briars where owls know my eyes
Violet skies
Touch my island,
Touch me.

Beneath the wind turned wave
Infinite peace
Islands join hands
’neath heaven’s sea.

Dark harbour quays like fingers of stone
Hungrily reach from my island.
Clutch sailor’s words - pearls and gourds
Are strewn on my shore.
Equal in love, bound in circles.
Earth, stream and tree return to the sea
Waves sweep sand from my island,
From me.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> Μου άρεσαν επίσης ιδιαιτέρως το California και το Thoughts about Roxanne. Ωραία, ατμοσφαιρικά κομμάτια. Πολύ καλός δίσκος!


 Γεια σου, ρε Κώστα! Από τους καλύτερους του Μέιολ για μένα - κι έχει βγάλει πολλούς καλούς ο μπαγάσας - άλλη τροπή στη μουσική του (ταιριαστός ο τίτλος Turning Point). Τον είχα πάρει όταν ήμουν βαθιά χωμένος στα μπλουζ και παρότι στην αρχή με παραξένεψε, εντελώς διαφορετικός απ' ό,τι είχα ακούσει μέχρι τότε από τον Μέιολ (το κλασικό, βαρύ, πυκνό, εξαιρετικό μα και κάπως άκαμπτο και φορμαλιστικό βρετανικό μπλουζ) και δεν είχε ντραμς (ιεροσυλία για τους μπλουζοροκάδες της εποχής), μετά από μερικά ακούσματα μού άνοιξε τα μάτια (και τ' αυτιά) και νέους ορίζοντες στη μουσική. Ήταν από τις πρώτες αφορμές για να ξεφύγω από την προσκόλληση στη φόρμα και τους περιορισμούς που επέβαλε (στο δικό μας το μονοκόμματο μυαλό, των οπαδών· οι μουσικοί δεν είχαν τέτοια κολλήματα και αυτός ο δίσκος με βοήθησε να το συνειδητοποιήσω), τα στεγανά και τις ταμπέλες στη μουσική που είχαν αρχίσει ήδη να με στενεύουν. Όταν ξανάρθεις προς τα δω κι έχεις λίγο χρόνο, φέρε και το πικάπ που ψηφιοποιεί να κάνουμε μια γερή επανάληψη-ανάληψη-λήψη.


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2012)

Παρότι ουδέποτε υπήρξα φανατικός του μπλουζ (όχι πως δε μ' αρέσει τα μάλα), συμφωνώ απολύτως με την τοποθέτησή σου ως προς το πώς ένα διαφορετικό άκουσμα εντός της μουσικής που αγαπά κανείς 'σπλαχνικά' βοηθά στο άνοιγμα πολλαπλών οριζόντων!

Όσο για την ψηφιοποίηση, την έκανα με κανονικό πικάπ, μέσω του προγράμματος Audacity.


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2012)

Costas said:


> Το πιο αγαπημένο μου κομμάτι απ' τους King Crimson, το Islands απ' τον ομώνυμο δίσκο (1971). Ωραιότατη ελεγεία τρομπέτας με λόγια εξόχως λυρικά. [...]







κι ευχαριστώ. Ό,τι καλύτερο για να ξεκινήσει η μέρα μου!
Δεν σου θυμίζει Χάμιλ στο λίγο πιο ομαλό, λιγότερο γωνιώδες και αγωνιώδες;


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2012)

Δυστυχώς εδώ σε εγκαταλείπω, γιατί δεν έχω ακούσει ούτε νότα από Χάμμιλλ...


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2012)

...
Τότε δεν χρειάζεται να εγκαταλείψεις, σε καλό νήμα είσαι. Ξεκινάς από το Refugees με τους Van der Graaf - αυτό μου θύμισε το Islands, κι άλλα δικά του, πιο λυρικά όταν συνέχισε μόνος του - και θα βρεις κάμποσα από τα καλύτερά του. Μην παραλείψεις εκείνο. Άκου τον άγιο Πέτρο και δεν θα μετανιώσεις. :)


----------



## Costas (Jul 6, 2012)

I'll do that. :)

Η Τέχνη των Θορύβων, 1912, του Luigi Russolo, ιδρυτικό κείμενο της μουσικής αισθητικής του 20ού αιώνα και παραπέρα, σε αγγλική μετάφραση. (Θενκς, Wikipedia!)


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2012)

...
Art of Noise - Beatbox (Diversion One)







Peter Gunn Theme


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2012)

...
Paranoimia (extended mix) - Art of Noise feat. Max Headroom


----------



## Costas (Jul 8, 2012)

Ψευδεπίγραφους, θα τους έλεγα· άλλοι έχουν το όνομα κι άλλοι έχουν τη χάρη:







Το παρακάτω το έχω ξαναποστάρει προ ετών, αλλά το βρίσκω υπέροχο, και επίσης ιστορικά ενδιαφέρον για τον τρόπο που γυρίζονταν τότε τα φιλμ μόδας (γκρο-πλαν στα ρούχα, στατικά γκροπλάν στα πρόσωπα των μοντέλων, μ' εκείνο το βλέμμα εποχής στο 0.57)...


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2012)

...
Μια που λέγαμε για Νάσβιλ, *Blonde on Blonde*. Dylan






01 00:00 "Rainy Day Women #12 & 35"
02 04:36 "Pledging My Time"
03 08:21 "Visions of Johanna"
04 15:51 "One of Us Must Know (Sooner or Later)" 
05 20:47 "I Want You"
 06 23:53 "Stuck Inside of Mobile with the Memphis Blues Again"53
07 30:57 "Leopard-Skin Pill-Box Hat"
08 34:55 "Just Like a Woman" 
09 39:47 "Most Likely You Go Your Way and I'll Go Mine"
10 43:16 "Temporary Like Achilles"
11 48:20 "Absolutely Sweet Marie"
12 53:17 "4th Time Around"
13 57:52 "Obviously 5 Believers"
14 01:01:24 "Sad Eyed Lady of the Lowlands"


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2012)

...
Will O' The Wisp - Miles Davis


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2012)

...
Gypsy woman - Tim Buckley






Gypsy woman cast a pod spell on me... I'm spellbound spellspudded spellpodded.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2012)

...
My Circuitboard City - The Wombats


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2012)

...
Ship of Fools - Van der Graaf Generator






The captain's in a coma, the lieutenant's on a drunk;
the owner's in his cabin with his special friend, the monk;
the midget's on the bridge, dispensing platitudes and junk -
those wild and special places,
those strange and dangerous places,
those sad, sweet faces,
it's a Ship of Fools

The nurse in black seamed stockings, she's already on patrol
for fake fur starlets panicked by the watering-hole;
everybody's waiting for the drama to unfold
in those cold and treasured places,
those old and degenerate places;
those posed, posed, empty faces
it's a Ship of Fools.

Run, rabbit, run, you're the only one that can do it;
turn, baby, turn, there's a ring of fire and you've got to go through it.
Fun, baby, fun, when the sands have run to the limit
turn, baby, turn, there's a ring of fire and you're in it.

Looking for logic and adventure down the dark end of the street,
open city, open season, open lips that gleam so sweet
offer kisses like piranhas to the soft flesh of your feet,
and any man's poison is every man's meat
in those mad and special places,
those sad and desparate places,
those sad, sweet soul embraces,
it's a Ship of Fools
Those strange and special places
those wild and dangerous places,
those dead, dead, dead faces....
It's a Ship of Fools;
no rules.


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2012)

...
*Vital* (live at the Marquee, January 16, 1978) - Van der Graaf Generator 





Graham Smith – Violin / Charles Dickie – Cello, electric piano, synthesizer / David Jackson – Saxophones and flute / 
Nic Potter – Bass guitar / Peter Hammill – Voice, piano, and guitars / Guy Evans – drums

1. Ship of Fools
2. Still Life
3. Last Frame
4. Mirror Images
5. Medley (parts of A Plague of Lighthouse Keepers and The Sleepwalkers)
6. Pioneers Over C
7. Sci-finance
8. Door
9. Urban/Killer/Urban
10. Nadir's Big Chance


----------



## daeman (Jul 12, 2012)

...
Ship of Fools - John Cale, Nick Cave and Chrissie Hynde


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2012)

...
Key to the highway - Little Walter






Now when the moon creeps over the mountain
Honey, I'll be on my way
I'm gonna roam this highway
until the break of day


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2012)

daeman said:


> ...
> Μια που λέγαμε για Νάσβιλ, *Blonde on Blonde*. Dylan



Δυο που είπαμε για highway, *Highway 61 Revisited*:






Musing over Bob, ντιλαναπόληση.

01 00:00 "Like a Rolling Stone"
02 06:09 "Tombstone Blues"
03 12:08 "It Takes a Lot to Laugh, It Takes a Train to Cry"
04 16:13 "From a Buick 6"
05 19:67 "Ballad of a Thin Man"
06 25:23 "Queen Jane Approximately"
07 30:51 "Highway 61 Revisited"
08 34:16 "Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues"
09 39:47 "Desolation Row"


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2012)

...
Αυτό για τον Nickel. *The Twain Shall Meet*: 






01 00:00 Monterey 
02 04:37 Just The Thought 
03 08:22 Closer To The Truth 
04 12:53 No Self Pity 
05 17:41 Orange And Red Beams 
06 21:23 Sky Pilot 
07 28:48 We Love You Lil 
08 37:06 All Is One


----------



## bernardina (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Costas (Jul 17, 2012)




----------



## Costas (Jul 17, 2012)

60 χρόνια!...


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2012)

...
Καλοστρατιά στον Τζον Λορντ, σαν συνέχεια εκείνου:



nickel said:


> Αφού θυμήθηκες εκεί τους *It's A Beautiful Day*, ορίστε και ένα λιγότερο γνωστό τραγούδι του πρώτου τους άλμπουμ με το οποίο έδωσαν την ιδέα στους Deep Purple για την εισαγωγή μιας δικής τους επιτυχίας (που μπορείς να βάλεις εσύ αποκάτω).



Wring That Neck - Deep Purple 






Οι It's A Beautiful Day ανταπέδωσαν τον δανεισμό: 

There's a funny story about the album, too. Any other band, upon learning that they were cruelly robbed by competitors, would probably have sued Deep Purple to death. (Arguably, had they done that and won, today LaFlamme would probably be making more money off Purple albums than off all of his own catalog!) Instead, It's A Beautiful Day opted for the "eye for eye" principle: they took a Purple instrumental - 'Wring That Neck' - and appropriated it for themselves, replacing guitars with violins and renaming it 'Don And Dewey' (in honour of a couple 50s' musicians whose surnames I don't really remember*). And it worked! Dave's violin tears through the melody just as ferociously as Ritchie's guitar used to do. I mean, technically it doesn't rock as hard, of course, although guitarist Hal Wagenet does get a brief chance to shine with some flashy work, but it's got a great 'soft stomp' in these guys' hands anyway. 
*Don "Sugarcane" Harris & Dewey Terry

Don and Dewey - It's A Beautiful Day


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2012)

... 

 

Ε, μια που έβαλα τους Deep Purple από εκείνο το φεστιβάλ, να το και όλο.
Δεν κάθομαι να βάλω το πρόγραμμα παρακάτω με τη σειρά που εμφανίζονται στο βίντεο, δεν προλαβαίνω τώρα.






*Bilzen Jazz and Pop Festival*, Bilzen, Belgium, 21-22-23-24 August, 1969
THE PROGRAM:
* Shocking Blue* - August 22, 1969: Venus + Interview
*Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band* - August 22, 1969: Big Shot. You Done My Brain In. Hello Mabel. Urban Spaceman. Quiet Talks and Summer Walks. I'm Forever Blowing Bubbles. Canyons of Your Mind. Trouser Press
*Taste* - August 22, 1969 : Blister on the Moon. Sugar Mama
*Moody Blues* - August 22, 1969: Tuesday Afternoon. Have you heard (Part 1). The Voyage. Have you heard (Part 2)
*Soft Machine* - August 22, 1969: Moon In June
*Marsha Hunt & White Trash* - August 22, 1969: Interview. My world is empty without you babe
*Brian Auger & The Trinity* - August 22, 1969: Interview. Pavane. I Just Got Some
*Steve Shorter & Tilly Set* - August 22, 1969: Move On Up 
*Deep Purple* - August 24, 1969: Wring That Neck. Mandrake Root
*Humble Pie* - August 24, 1969: Shakey Jake / I Walk On Gilded Splinters
*Life* - August 24, 1969: Baby Please Don't Go
*Blossom Toes* - August 24, 1969: Stargazer
Bοnus material from Bilzen Jazz 1968: *
The Move* - August 24, 1968: Sunshine Help Me
*Roland and the Bluesworkshop* - August 23, 1968: Roland's Blues


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2012)

...
Sheik wha? Sheik ha? Ha! :glare: *Sheik Yerbouti* - Frank Zappa 






1. I Have Been In You 0:00
2. Flakes 3:33
3. Broken Hearts Are For Assholes 10:15
4. I'm So Cute (Edited Version) 13:58
5. Jones Crusher 17:07
6. What Ever Happened To All The Fun In The World 19:55
7. Rat Tomago 20:30
8. Wait A Minute 25:46
9. Bobby Brown Goes Down 26:19
10. Rubber Shirt 29:09
11. The Sheik Yerbouti Tango 31:54
12. Baby Snakes 35:50
13. Tryin' To Grow A Chin 37:41
14. City Of Tiny Lites 41:12
15. Dancin' Fool 46:44
16. Jewish Princess 50:28
17. Wild Love 53:45
18. Yo' Mama 57:56 

Frank Zappa -- Lead Guitar, Vocals, Arranger, Composer, Producer, Remixing / Adrian Belew -- Rhythm Guitar, Vocals, Bob Dylan impersonation / Patrick O'Hearn -- Bass, Vocals / Terry Bozzio -- Drums, Vocals / Davey Moire -- Vocals, Engineer / Ed Mann -- Percussion, Vocals / Tommy Mars -- Keyboards, Backing Vocals / Andre Lewis -- Keyboards, Backing Vocals / Napoleon Murphy Brock -- Backing Vocals / Randy Thornton -- Backing Vocals / Peter Wolf -- Keyboards, Butter, Flora Margarine / David Ocker -- Clarinet


----------



## Costas (Jul 22, 2012)

Η καλή μου τύχη μ' έκανε να πέσω πάνω σ' έναν Έλληνα φωτογράφο που, 1976-7 μεριά, έχοντας μόλις έρθει από Νέα Υόρκη με τις φωτογραφίες του των αλήστου μνήμης Δίδυμων Πύργων και με λαμπρούς δίσκους στο σπίτι του, μ' έκανε να γνωρίσω τον Steve Reich. Την άλλη μέρα μου τηλεφώνησε και μου είπε ότι η έκδοση της Deutsche Grammophon (Drumming κλπ.) που με είχε θαμπώσει υπήρχε στη Λέσχη του Δίσκου, αν ήθελα να την αγοράσω. Αν ήθελα, λέει;....

Εδώ, κάτι για τους λάτρεις του φλάουτου.


----------



## Costas (Jul 23, 2012)

Robbie Basho (1940-1986)


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2012)

...
Αγαπημένο μου ημερολόγιο,
Πιο πολύ απ' όλα, μ' αρέσει μια καλοκαιρινή βόλτα στην πόλη, με μουσική και παρλάτα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2012)

...
Miles away, kind of *blue*


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2012)

...
*Bitches brew*


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2012)

...
*One Giant Leap* - Happiness


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2012)

...
*One Giant Leap* - Passion (One Day)


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2012)

...
*One Giant Leap* (_What About Me_) - Mothers, Don't Cry





music track: Duncan Bridgeman / top line & lyrics: Ramata Diakité, Miles Solay
Electric & accoustic guitar, bass, keyboards, drums & programming: Duncan Bridgeman, Jamie Catto 

"We travelled around the world collaborating with the most happening musicians, authors, scientists and thinkers we could find to explore the unity in the diversity." Bridgeman, Catto

The Miao tribe (vocals) Yunnan, China
(29/03/05) We had another two sessions booked the next day. We were going to an artist's studio to do the work. I was a bit dubious but it looked like it might rain, one thing which is very hard for us to deal with. We drove out of town. Through some
industrial landscape and pulled up at one of the maddest places I've ever seen. The place was huge with lots of domes which made up the buildings and mad sculptures everywhere. There were a couple of themes repeated over and over. One was these small metal pots a couple of feet high with faces dented into the top if them. All individual. Thousands of metal legs everywhere. Giant spiders and a female Buddha. Once inside the buildings it got even weirder. We chose to do our sessions inside the main hall. There was a kind of stage with hundreds of the little rusty pots with faces like an audience. The brickwork of the Dome was incredible. It must have taken the guy years to put this together. I'm not sure how we got access because it was obviously not open to the public. Oh yes, in the garden was a giant bath that looked like a scorpion with the shower in the tail. Very dark, but very brilliant. I was introduced to the artist and he made no attempt to connect. I congratulated him but got no response, just a little nod. He was actually the first Chinaman I'd met that was not really friendly. We set up the gear and told Sam that he had just been awarded Location of the Year. We set them up in front of the tin audience and as soon as I said action in they burst with incredibly strong and shrill voices. It’s the kind of sound that usually gets me running to the hills but this lot sounded fantastic and the acoustics of the room were gorgeous. Sam was warning us that the artist was dropping hints that it was getting late so we quickly got the girls outside to do some of their dances. Lovely stuff, especially in the mad location surrounded by huge spiders and disembodied legs. Again we left after sunset very happy.

Ramata Diakité (vocals) Bamako, Mali
(04/12/04) Eric our fixer introduced me to Ramata in the lobby of our hotel. I listened to Ramata's CD in the lift up to my room. It sounded great, very powerful. When she arrived I played her one of the tracks and she just burst into it straight
away and it sounded great. I burnt her a CD and said we'd be at her place in the morning. Off she popped and we did indeed turn up the following day. She lived south of the Niger in a really weird but quite affluent area. It’s basically a building site with half of the houses finished and lived in. Her house was lovely, a small courtyard where we recorded the vocal and once again the splendid 70's styling that is still huge in Mali. Ramata rocked and I had a great vibe with her husband who was totally knocked out when I gave him a set of radio headphones to wear. I noticed between takes that he had his turned to 10 (the way I do) which is VERY loud. We did a second take on the roof, which was great, with a view across loads of other houses. By the end of the take all the roofs had people watching and about 20 people had gathered outside in the street below and they all burst into applause. We then had to rush away really quickly because we had a 10:00 session back in town...

Miles Solay (vocals) New York, USA
(16/03/06) I met Miles Solay from the band Outernational at the “Bring The Troops Home“ Gig we did with Michael Stipe. He seemed like a bit of a revolutionary, revolutionary hat and revolutionary goaty. We exchanged numbers and next day he came to the hotel. He was cool. We really hit it off and he understood what I was doing and gave me more phone numbers including Boots Reilly who I'd been trying to find since last time we were over, suddenly there he was on the end of the phone. Said he could get me to Eugene Hutz too! My God I'm a lucky fella. He went off with a CD and we arranged to meet when I got back from Atlanta. We did a fantastic session with him rapping in the middle of Canal St. The sun was shining brightly from one side and then reflected off a glass building on the other side and it looked like we'd spent $1000's of dollars on lighting. His rap was really cool... he’s my new best friend...

Yoshida Brothers (shamisen) Tokyo, Japan
(07/03/05) Everyone had a little fantasy about being in Tokyo. Unfortunately we arrived and me and Ben and Josh got very sick. We'd worked very hard in India and I think we'd hit the end of our reserves. We had a couple of days taking it easy to try and recover. The only thing we had to do was a couple of meetings to sort out the music sessions. When I'd been listening to all the Japanese music that had been sent to me I'd struggled to find anything that might suit 1GL. One artist I'd been intrigued by were the Yoshida brothers. They play an instrument called a Shamisen which is a traditional three string Japanese instrument. It is a very thin and twangy sound. On the sleeve of the CD they looked like two young pop stars, but the music is only Shamisen with no other arrangement and they play their instruments like Jimmy Page. So off we went to Sony music to have a meeting with them, their manager, their A&R man, their engineer, and several other people who I'm not sure what they do. First thing is they put on the track which they wanted to play on and Jamie and I sat between them and off they went riffing away like true heavy metal heroes only with this little twangy sound. It sounded great. The meeting then lasted about another hour as we discussed every tiny detail of the session down to the stools they were going to use. Their big concern was about the sound quality. I'd already had many emails from them before we arrived and I kept reassuring them that I was up to the job, but still they insisted that their engineer be present with his microphones (six of them!) and also we would have a top studio on hold if the location sound was not good enough. This was my first introduction to the Japanese attention to detail. (16/03) Wednesday at long last is Yoshida brothers’ day. We got to the location and it was right in the middle of town next to the Prada building. The theatre was very strange. A replica of an ancient Japanese theatre plonked inside a concrete box on the 7th floor of some strange tower block. It looked very cool though. To walk on the stage you had to wear those special little slippers called Tabi that have a separate place for your big toe, feels very weird. The brothers turned up with the manager, the engineer, a couple of record company executives and obviously a few more unmentionables. I found out that in the last couple of months it’s gone mad for them because they were featured on a beer commercial, that explained why Sony were so keen. At first they didn't want to wear headphones for the shoot. We showed them loads of really cool shots of people wearing the headphones like Rokia Traore in Mali and the band of musicians in Rajasthan etc and they agreed. We then had to persuade them that we wanted to shoot immediately and not do a soundcheck. The studio was still on hold and the engineer was not breathing down my neck but he was keeping an eye on me. It took the brothers about an hour to get into their Kimonos. This Japanese precision thing is growing on me. Everything we see always looks brand new. All the instruments that people bring out look like they have just been bought that morning. In fact the whole of Tokyo looks brand new. Never any rubbish. All the neon signs work. When the brothers eventually appeared they looked brilliant in matching kimonos. We sat them on the stage and I spent a little more time than I usually would moving the mics around and checking things and made sure all the cables were perfectly arranged. I really wanted them to see that I cared and was doing everything possible for a good sound. We did the first take and they were brilliant. Perfectly synced with the backing music I was feeding them. The moment of truth. I played back the take sitting at the Roland, slightly nervously adjusting things while behind the brothers and all their entourage listened to the sound coming out of my tiny Bose speakers. The Shamisen has no bass frequencies at all and the problem in recording it is that the attack sound is very loud and tends to mask the sound of the note underneath. So I'd close mic'd on each instrument and then put the Stereo Rode mic about three feet away between them for general room sound. I try not to use EQ (treble, middle and bass frequency control) when I'm recording because I like to get as close as I can to the natural sound of the instrument. If I need to change the sound from listening either on headphones or through my Bose speakers, I move the mic to get the sound I want. I can then add EQ later when I'm mixing it in with all the other instruments. At the end of the track I sheepishly looked round to see what the verdict was. Thank God I got the thumbs up and the engineer was dispatched and we did a couple more takes and the Brothers really loosened up visually and were rocking out. The younger brother shaking his head like a speed metal guitarist. Each take though was sonically identical. Unbelievable precision. Now the twist in this little tale is that when you put the Shamisen they played through a fuzz box it sound really really amazing. A proper rock out. They are going to freak when they hear the final record it could change their lives, we'll see. Thank God they signed the release form...

Miss Honda (vocals) Aizu, Japan
(11/03/05) Next day we had our first music session arranged. A traditional Japanese folk singer, a Miss Honda. I was feeling a little bit better but not much. We drove up into the hills to a little studio and we met with the singer and her producer. John had given me a CD of her singing and to be honest I wasn't sure where the hell it would fit, it was very obscure to my ears. I thought folk music meant ordinary people could sing along! I guess it’s all about reference points. They played me something they had worked on over the rocking part of the Love track and it sounded incredible, from another planet all together but perfect! I said lets do both songs only to be told that it was the same song. Ah yes, I knew that... Nothing had really been added so far to rocking track, it’s still in demo form. It’s my attempt at a Talking Heads homage but all the Japanese artists are choosing it as a favourite. It will probably end up being our Japanese single. There was a lovely vibe in the room and we got a lovely shot out in the snow with some beautifully bare and sculpted trees behind her. It did sound really good, strange. When I asked her to do something really gentle over the intro she went into a different realm, a different sonic universe opened up. Me and Jamie grinned a lot at each other because it really sounded like "My Life in the Bush of Ghosts" and that can never be a bad thing. Every place we go to in Japan I have to take my shoes off which I'm fully in favour of, except that my feet get freezing cold. I must remember to take some warm socks with me to the next session. Oh yes I love Green tea. I haven't had any coffee for ages...

Dongara (Kodo Drumming) Tokyo, Japan
(12/03/05) Next day we had our first big music session back in Tokyo. The Taiko Drum group led by Tetsuro Naito called Dongara. I wanted to do the session inside to make sure I got good acoustics for the huge drums. We booked a rehearsal room which we could black out so it would composite well with other drum sessions we'd done like Tambuco in Mexico. We arrived at ten and the room was filling up with unbelievable drums and gongs and other typically Japanese percussion. We'd also booked a mime artist to come for the day. His name was Masa and as we watched him warm up it was obvious he was really good and Jamie took him out for an hour to shoot for the different themes while we set up. Before we got stuck into overdubbing on our music I asked them if they had a piece they could perform for us so I could see what they were capable of. When we finally had arranged all the performers into a shape we could frame and got the lights we'd hired set up right, they launched into their piece. As you would expect the precision of their playing was faultless and the effect was very unsettling in that weird traditional Japanese way. They had chosen two tracks that they wanted to play on. The first one was to be track 27 which Tambuco had played on. Tetsuro had written charts out for everybody. He had arranged all 11 minutes that were on the mix I had given him. I had to explain that the arrangement of the song could (and will) change according to what parts we get. We boiled the arrangement down three minutes which included all the parts he had and started recording. It wasn't that good really and I kept trying to get them to up the energy a bit. I kept chipping away until about 11:00 pm and I got some really great bits that will shoehorn into what I need (there were actually a couple of brilliant bits), but when I got to bed that night completely exhausted I had that funny unsatisfied feeling in my tummy and the slight smell of fear in my nostrils. 

Kishan Rivan (vocals & violin) Udaipur, India 
(25/02/05) Straight after we did another session with a husband and wife duo. It was in the middle of the day now and we were really cooking. They were so sweet though. They'd been waiting all morning for us and as the husband spoke a little English he understood what we were doing and also locked in solid as soon as I fed them the track. Lovely vibes... 
*
*



*Καλά ταξίδια σε όλους! *:up: :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2012)

...
Acute Schizophrenia Paranoia Blues - The Kinks


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2012)

...
Dance with the devil - UB40


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

...
Επειδή εκεί πιάσαμε τον Μπόουι και το διάστημα, _*Space Oddity*_ για την Μπέρνι:






1. Space Oddity- 0:00
2. Unwashed and Somewhat Slightly Dazed- 5:17
3. Don't Sit Down- 11:29
4. Letter To Hermione- 12:11
5. Cygnet Committee- 14:47
6. Janine- 24:22
7. An Occassional Dream- 27:47
8. Wild Eyed Boy from Freecloud- 30:48
9. God Knows I'm Good- 35:40
10. Memory of a Free Festival- 39:01


*Best of Bowie* (2002) Disc 1 






1. Space Oddity 0:00
2. The Man Who Sold The World 5:14
3. Oh! You Pretty Things 9:09
4. Changes12:20
5. Life On Mars 16:09
6. Starman 19:53
7. Ziggy Stardust 24:09
8. Suffragette City 27:30
9. John, I'm Only Dancing30:57
10. The Jean Genie 33:39
11. Drive-in Saturday 37:45
12. Sorrow 42:20
13. Diamond Dogs 45:13
14. Rebel Rebel 51:21
15. Young Americans 55:55
16. Fame 1:01:11
17. Golden Years1:05:26
18. Tvc15 1:08:56
19. Wild Is The Wind 1:12:29

Το δεύτερο δισκάκι δυστυχώς δεν παίζει στην Ελλάδα.


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

Kozmic blues, darling..
Let's get spaced-out tonight. For our friend Neil.


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

...
_*The Rise and Fall of Ziggy Stardust and the Spiders from Mars

*_




1. Five Years
2. Soul Love
3. Moonage Daydream
4. Starman
5. It Ain't Easy
6. Lady Stardust
7. Star
8. Hang Onto Yourself
9. Ziggy Stardust
10. Suffragette City
11. Rock 'n' Roll Suicide


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Kozmic blues, darling..
> Let's get spaced-out tonight. For our friend Neil.


 One Good Man








As good as you've been to this world 







To love somebody 







Work me Lord







Dear landlord







Piece of my heart


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

...
But _Maybe_






you should _Try just a little bit harder _






to cheer up. After all, it's still _Summertime_,






_Little girl blue :)_


----------



## bernardina (Aug 26, 2012)

I see a Bad Moon Rising tonight






but I don't care, 'cause I'm a Moonchild babe :)


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2012)

...
Then you'd better _Run through the jungle_.






But have no fear, we're not _Helpless_, we've been there before and will be again, it's all _Déjà Vu_ 





(rejoice, we have no choice but to carry on, to sing the blues you've got to live the tunes and carry on)

like _Days of future passed_.

Cold hearted orb that rules the night
Removes the colours from our sight
Red is gray and yellow, white
_But we decide which is right_
_And which is an illusion
_
Pinprick holes in a colourless sky
Let insipid figures of light pass by
The mighty light of ten thousand suns
Challenges infinity and is soon gone
Night time, to some a brief interlude
To others the fear of solitude

Brave Helios, wake up your steeds
Bring the warmth the countryside needs


----------



## bernardina (Aug 28, 2012)

http://hundred-waters.com/


Ίντι ψυχεδέλεια


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2012)

...
Üç telli (S. Petrakis)






Στέλιος Πετράκης: λύρα
Εφρέν Λόπεζ: άταστη κιθάρα, λαούτο
Μπιτζάν Σεμιρανί: ζαρμπ, μπεντίρ 

Μαύρα φρούδια / Celles Negres (Efrén López)


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2012)

...
Try to understand - The Seeds


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

...
Baby, Don't Do It - Steve Cropper with BB King & Shemekia Copeland 







I Do - Steve Cropper & Brian May


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

...
I live the life I love (and I love the life I live) - Muddy Waters & Otis Spann







Buddy Guy


----------



## daeman (Sep 6, 2012)

...
Bye Bye Blues - Muddy Waters, Memphis Slim, Willie Dixon, Otis Spann, Big Joe Williams, Sonny Boy Williamson, Lonnie Johnson, Victoria Spivey, Matt "Guitar" Murphy, Bill Stepney


----------



## Costas (Sep 10, 2012)




----------



## daeman (Sep 11, 2012)

...
Permanent Revolt - Mecano 

Με τους στίχους, εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Sep 12, 2012)

Pleasant Street, Tim Buckley







You don't remember what to say
You don't remember what to do 
You don't remember where to go
You don't remember what to choose
You wheel, you steal, you feel, you kneel down 

All the stony people
Walking 'round in Christian licorice clothes
I can't hesitate
And I can't wait
For Pleasant Street 

The sunshine reminds you of concreted skies
You thought you were flying but you opened your eyes
And you found yourself falling back to yesterday's lies
Hello, Pleasant Street, you know she's back again
You wheel, you steal, you feel, you kneel down 

All the stony people
Walking 'round in Christian licorice clothes
I can't hesitate
And I can't wait
For Pleasant Street 

At twilight your lover comes to your room
He'll spin you, he'll weave you 'round his emerald loom
And softly you'll whisper all around his ear
"Sweet lover, I love Pleasant Street
I wheel, I steal, I feel my way down to kneel" 

All the stony people
Walking 'round in Christian licorice clothes
I can't hesitate
And I can't wait
For Pleasant Street


----------



## Costas (Sep 13, 2012)

Έξοχο!


----------



## daeman (Sep 14, 2012)

...
I Never Asked to Be Your Mountain - Tim Buckley







Gypsy Woman


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2012)

...
Για τον Ρογήρο, The Passion of Covers. :up:

Passion of Lovers - The Shroud







Hollow Hills - Faith and the Muse







Muscle In Plastic - Black Atmosphere







She's in Parties - Ikon







Terror Couple Kill Colonel - Eleven Shadows







All we ever wanted was everything - Blade Fetish


----------



## Rogerios (Sep 15, 2012)

:up::up::up:Γουάου! :woot::) Δαεμάνε, σε υπερευχαριστώ! :clap::upz::upz::upz:


----------



## daeman (Sep 16, 2012)

...
Pouring water on a drowning man (_You Got My Mind Messed Up_) - James Carr






You push me when I'm falling
And you kick me when I'm down
I guess I missed my calling
Cause I sit up in a cloud

How much more
How much more could I stand
When you're pouring water
On a drowning man

Put me on the right track
And then you let me down
Stab me in the back
Yes, you do, baby
Everytime I turn around

Criticize my love, won't you try
Just try to understand
You're pouring water
I got to tell you about it
On a drowning man

You're pouring water
On a drowning man
You treat me like
The fool that I am

You planned it out
Like everything you do
You put salt in my wound
It's sad but it's true

You warm me with your kissing
Then you leave me in the cold
How can I know your wishes
Wanna hear you tell me

When I never been told, alright

I cried in mercy, baby
Just try to understand
You're pouring water
I got to tell you about it
On an old drowning man, yeah 

Αυτό είναι το αβρόχοις ποσί;


----------



## nickel (Sep 17, 2012)

Μια στιγμή, διάλειμμα. Σας ξέφυγε αυτό. Πώς γίνεται;

*Lagartija Nick (1982)*


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2012)

...
Σε κοντινά, σκοτεινά νερά, την «Εποχή του φόβου»:

New Dark Age






In the darkest times
Darkest fears are heard
From the safest places
Come the bravest words

Some make a quiet life
To keep this scared old world at bay
The dogs are howling on the street outside
So they close the curtains, hope they go away

And it's pressure from all sides
Coming down around our ears
Stuck in this room without a door
Scratched away at the walls for years
All we've got to show is the dust on the floor
And here it comes, a new dark age

I catch your eyes
Before they fall to the ground
We're running out of time, breath and steam
We're running down

They're burning witches
Up on punishment hill
Dying proof in the power of authority
To exact it's will

And here it comes, a new dark age
Here it comes...


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2012)

...
Μια που μπήκε το _From the Lions Mouth_ στο πλατό:






1. Winning" – 4:18 / 2. Sense of Purpose – 3:52 / 3. Contact the Fact – 4:21 / 4. Skeletons – 3:27 / 5. Judgement – 5:03 / 
6. Fatal Flaw – 4:36 / 7. Possession – 3:25 / 8. The Fire – 2:53 / 9. Silent Air – 4:14 / 10. New Dark Age – 5:49

Στο εξώφυλλο, _Daniel in the Lions Den_ του Briton Rivière.


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2012)

...
Μια που κουαντραφηνίασα με τις βέσπες, μετά τον δίσκο (που εξορίστηκε από τη γιουτιουμπία) ιδού και η ταινία. _*
Quadrophenia*_, a quadraphonic schizophrenia:











Παππουδιάζων, παλιμπαιδίζω και πάω. Πώς αλλιώς; 

Τριβίδι: John Lydon (Johnny Rotten of the Sex Pistols) screen-tested for the role of Jimmy. However, the distributors of the film refused to insure him for the part and he was replaced by Phil Daniels. :laugh:


----------



## azimuthios (Sep 21, 2012)

Δεν έχω λόγια, απλώς στις 29 Νοεμβρίου θα πάω να τον δω! Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2012)

...
If I were a bell - The Miles Davis Quintet






Miles Davis - trumpet / John Coltrane - tenor saxophone / Red Garland - piano / Paul Chambers - bass / Philly Joe Jones - drums

"If I were a bell", Miles said blew. He still rings loud and clear in many an ear, but he couldn't have been a bell, no matter what.
And if Beyoncé were a boy, I don't believe she would have made such an impression.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2012)

...
Tighten Up - Archie Bell & The Drells


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2012)

...
Respect Yourself - The Staple Singers






If you disrespect anybody that you run in to
How in the world do you think anybody's s'posed to respect you
If you don't give a heck 'bout the man with the Bible in his hand
Just get out the way and let the gentleman do his thing
You the kind of gentleman that want everything your way
Take the sheet off your face, boy, it's a brand new day

Respect yourself, respect yourself
If you don't respect yourself
Ain't nobody gonna give a good cahoot, na na na na
Respect yourself, respect yourself

If you're walking 'round thinkin' that the world owes you something 'cause you're here 
You goin' out the world backwards like you did when you first come here
Keep talkin' 'bout the president won't stop evolution
Put your hand on your mouth when you cough, that'll help the solution
Oh, you cuss around women and you don't even know their names
And you dumb enough to think that'll make you a big ole man

Respect yourself, respect yourself
If you don't respect yourself
Ain't nobody gonna give a good cahoot, na na na na
Respect yourself, respect yourself
Respect yourself, respect yourself


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2012)

...
A Hard Rain's Gonna Fall - The Staple Singers


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2012)

...
The Queen is Dead - The Smiths


----------



## daeman (Sep 26, 2012)

...
Για ιδές περβόλι όμορφο - Νίκη Ξυλούρη


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2012)

...
Please send me someone to love - Eric Burdon






Heaven please send to all mankind
_Understanding and peace of mind
_But, if it's not asking too much
Please send me someone to love

Show all the world how to get along
Peace will enter when hate is gone
But, if it's not asking too much
Please send me someone to love

I lay awake night and ponder world troubles
My answer is always the same
That unless men put an end to all of this
Hate will put the world in a flame, oh what a shame
Just because I'm in misery
I'm not begging for no sympathy
But if it's not asking too much
Just send me someone to love

Heaven please send to all mankind
Understanding and peace of mind
But if it's not asking too much
Please send me someone to love 


Paul Butterfield's Better Days


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2012)

...
New Walkin' Blues - Paul Butterfield's Better Days






Woke up this morning I looked around for my shoes
You know I had those mean old walking blues
Yeah, I woke up this morning I looked around for my shoes
Girl, I had those, uh, mean old walking blues

Some people tell me that worried blues ain't bad
It's the worst old feeling I ever had
People tell me that worried blues ain't bad
It's the worst old feeling, uh child, I ever had

Looks you ran to the ocean and the ocean runs to the sea
If I don't find my baby, don't bury me
Went to the ocean and the ocean went to the sea
Yeah, if I don't find my baby, oh yeah, don't bury me

Minutes seem like hours and hours seem like days
Since my baby started her low down ways
Minutes seem like hours and hours seem like days
Since my baby, uh, started her low down ways

I woke up this morning, people, I looked around for my shoes
You know I had those mean old walking blues
Some people tell me that worried blues ain't bad
It's the worst old feeling I ever had


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2012)

...
Lost in the supermarket - The Clash






I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality

I wasn't born so much as I fell out
Nobody seemed to notice me
We had a hedge back home in the suburbs
Over which I never could see

I heard the people who lived on the ceiling
Scream and fight most scarily
Hearing that noise was my first ever feeling
That's how it's been all around me

I'm all tuned in, I see all the programs
I save coupons from packets of tea
I've got my giant hit discotheque album
I empty a bottle and I feel a bit free

The kids in the halls and the pipes in the walls
Make me noises for company
Long distance callers make long distance calls
And the silence makes me lonely 

I'm all lost in the supermarket
I can no longer shop happily
I came in here for that special offer
A guaranteed personality

And it's not here
It disappeared
I'm all lost


----------



## bernardina (Sep 29, 2012)

Long Road. Nusrat fateh ali Khan & Eddie Vedder







Pearl Jam (ft. Neil Young)









And I wished for so long, cannot stay...
All the precious moments, cannot stay...
It's not like wings have fallen, cannot stay...
But I feel something's missing, cannot say... 

Holding hands are daughters and sons
And their faiths just falling down, down, down, down...
I have wished for so long
How I wish for you today

We all walk the long road. Cannot stay...
There's no need to say goodbye... 
All the friends and family
All the memories going round, round, round, round
I have wished for so long
How I wish for you today

And the wind keeps roaring
And the sky keeps turning gray
And the sun is set
The sun will rise another day...

We all walk the long road. Cannot stay...
There's no need to say goodbye... 
All the friends and family
All the memories going round, round, round, round
I have wished for so long
How I wish for you today 
How I've wished for so long
How I wish for you today

We all walk the long road


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

October - U2

Καλό μήνα!


----------



## bernardina (Oct 1, 2012)

October - Evanescence


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2012)

...
Ποδανά - Λήτης & Τρυκ


----------



## daeman (Oct 10, 2012)

...
1984 - David Bowie (από το _Diamond Dogs_ του 1974)






_Diamond Dogs_ is a concept album by David Bowie, originally released in 1974 on RCA Records. Thematically, it was a marriage of the novel _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell and Bowie's own glam-tinged vision of a post-apocalyptic world. Bowie had wanted to make a theatrical production of Orwell's book and began writing material after completing sessions for his 1973 album _Pin Ups_, but the late author’s estate denied the rights. The songs wound up on the second half of _Diamond Dogs_ instead where, as the titles indicated, the _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ theme was prominent.

Με την ευκαιρία, *1984* του Μάικλ Ράντφορντ:


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2012)

...
Man of the world - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac







Με την ευκαιρία, *Peter Green: 'Man of the World'

*


----------



## bernardina (Oct 13, 2012)

Dana Del Rey - Ride







I've been out on that open road
You can be my full time daddy
White and gold
Singing blues has been getting old
You can be my full time baby
Hot or cold

Don't break me down
I've been travelin' too long
I've been trying too hard
With one pretty song

I hear the birds on the summer breeze, I drive fast
I am alone in the night
Been tryin' hard not to get into trouble, but I
I've got a war in my mind
So, I just ride
Just ride, I just ride, I just ride

Dying young and I'm playing hard
That's the way my father made his life an art
Drink all day and we talk 'til dark
That's the way the road doves do it, ride 'til dark.

Don't leave me now
Don't say good bye
Don't turn around
Leave me high and dry

I hear the birds on the summer breeze, I drive fast
I am alone in the night
Been tryin' hard not to get in trouble, but I
I've got a war in my mind
I just ride
Just ride, I just ride, I just ride

I'm tired of feeling like I'm fucking crazy
I'm tired of driving 'till I see stars in my eyes
I look up to hear myself saying,
Baby, too much I strive, I just ride

I hear the birds on the summer breeze, I drive fast
I am alone in the night
Been tryin' hard not to get in trouble, but I
I've got a war in my mind
I just ride
Just ride, I just ride, I just ride


----------



## nickel (Oct 13, 2012)

Μπράβο. Ευχαριστούμε για την ενημέρωση. Είχα μείνει στα _Video Games_. Δες τι είχα γράψει εδώ (αν και εκείνο το βιντεάκι λείπει, αλλά το βρίσκουμε εδώ).


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2012)




----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2012)

Άλλο ένα από τους Jazz Crusaders, με ωραίο μουσικό θέμα:


----------



## Costas (Oct 14, 2012)

Ας τριτώσει το κακό με τους Σταυροφόρους με κάτι πιο φάνκι από το 1995:


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2012)

...
Γεια σου, βρε Κώστα, με τα ωραία σου! Αν σου πω ότι τα άκουσα κιόλας, ψέματα θα πω, και δεν το συνηθίζω.
Τ' αφήνω για μετά την πλήρη απελευθέρωσή μου, γιατί προς το παρόν κυκλοφορώ με εργασιακούς περιοριστικούς όρους. 
Ρίχνε πάντως, ρίχνε. Κι εσύ, Μπέρνι. Μούχλιασα, παιδιά, έχει υγρασία το κελί μου· βοηθάτε ν' ανεντρανίσει το νήμα. :)


----------



## bernardina (Oct 14, 2012)

Μη θαρρείς, κι εμείς στη διάρκεια της βόλτας μας στο προαύλιο τα ρίχνουμε


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2012)

...
From my Stones-hearted years, Heart of stone - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2012)

...
Heart of stone - The Raveonettes


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2012)

...
This one's from the heart - Tom Waits & Crystal Gayle


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2012)

...
Broken Bicycles (_One from the heart_ OST) - Tom Waits 






Broken bicycles, old busted chains
With busted handle bars out in the rain
Somebody must have an orphanage for
All these things that nobody wants any more
September's reminding July
It's time to be saying good-bye
Summer is gone, our love will remain
Like old broken bicycles out in the rain

Broken bicycles, don't tell my folks
There's all those playing cards pinned to the spokes
Laid down like skeletons out on the lawn
The wheels won't turn when the other has gone
The seasons can turn on a dime
Somehow I forget every time
For all the things that you've given me will always stay
They're broken but I'll never throw them away


----------



## Costas (Oct 15, 2012)

Χαλαρώνουμε... (η κυρία δεν τραγουδάει· παίζει το αρμόνιο)


----------



## Costas (Oct 15, 2012)

YEAH! Απόηχοι McCoy Tyner και Lonnie Liston Smith στο πιάνο, και Ginger Baker στα ντραμς. 1976.


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2012)

Stan Getz, Chet Baker, και ατμοσφαιρικά πλάνα της Στοκχόλμης.


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2012)

Deep River (spiritual)





Deep River,
My home is over Jordan.
Deep River, Lord.
I want to cross over into campground.

Deep River.
My home is over Jordan.
Deep River, Lord,
I want to cross over into campground

Oh, don't you want to go,
To the Gospel feast;
That Promised Land,
Where all is peace?

Deep River.
My home is over Jordan.
Deep River, Lord,
I want to cross over into campground.


Και με τον Grant Green:


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2012)

Frankie and Johnny, τραγουδισμένο από τον Louis Armstrong (τα λόγια εδώ):


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2012)

Greensleeves (1580)






Alas my loue, ye do me wrong,
to cast me off discurteously:
And I haue loued you so long
Delighting in your companie.

_Greensleeues was all my ioy,
Greensleeues was my delight:
Greensleeues was my heart of gold,
And who but Ladie Greensleeues.
_
I haue been readie at your hand,
to grant what euer you would craue.
I haue both waged life and land,
your loue and good will for to haue.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

I bought three kerchers to thy head,
that were wrought fine and gallantly:
I kept thee both boord and bed,
Which cost my purse wel fauouredly,

_ Greensleeues was all my ioie, &c._

I bought thee peticotes of the best,
the cloth so fine as might be:
I gaue thee iewels for thy chest,
and all this cost I spent on thee.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioie, &c._

Thy smock of silk, both faire and white,
with gold embrodered gorgeously:
Thy peticote of Sendall right:
and thus I bought thee gladly.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioie, &c._

Thy girdle of gold so red,
with pearles bedecked sumptuously:
The like no other lasses had,
and yet thou wouldst not loue me,

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

Thy purse and eke thy gay guilt kniues,
thy pincase gallant to the eie:
No better wore the Burgesse wiues,
and yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

Thy crimson stockings all of silk,
with golde all wrought aboue the knee,
Thy pumps as white as was the milk,
and yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

Thy gown was of the grossie green,
thy sleeues of Satten hanging by:
Which made thee be our haruest Queen,
and yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

Thy garters fringed with the golde,
And siluer aglets hanging by,
Which made thee blithe for to beholde,
And yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

My gayest gelding I thee gaue,
To ride where euer liked thee,
No Ladie euer was so braue,
And yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

My men were clothed all in green,
And they did euer wait on thee:
Al this was gallant to be seen,
and yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

They set thee vp, they took thee downe,
they serued thee with humilitie,
Thy foote might not once touch the ground,
and yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

For euerie morning when thou rose,
I sent thee dainties orderly:
To cheare thy stomack from all woes,
and yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

Thou couldst desire no earthly thing.
But stil thou hadst it readily:
Thy musicke still to play and sing,
And yet thou wouldst not loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

And who did pay for all this geare,
that thou didst spend when pleased thee?
Euen I that am reiected here,
and thou disdainst to loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

Wel, I wil pray to God on hie,
that thou my constancie maist see:
And that yet once before I die,
thou wilt vouchsafe to loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._

Greensleeues now farewel adue,
God I pray to prosper thee:
For I am stil thy louer true,
come once againe and loue me.

_ Greensleeues was all my ioy, &c._
Finis.

Κοινώς, _Μου 'φαγες όλα τα δαχτυλίδια_, βρε!

Το πράσινο χρώμα υποδήλωνε, λέει, τω καιρώ εκείνω, μιαν ερωτική ελευθεριότητα, ίσως από τα χόρτα που έβαφαν με το χρώμα τους τις φούστες των γυναικών που "το έκαναν" στα κρυφά στην πρασινάδα, εκτός σπιτιού.

Και τώρα με τους McCoy Tyner, Ron Carter, Jack DeJohnette, με καλεσμένο τον νεαρό Derek Trucks (το κομμάτι αρχίζει στο 3:19)


----------



## Earion (Oct 16, 2012)

Δεν τους ήξερα. Τους έμαθα πριν λίγο και ενθουσιάστηκα. Λέγονται (λέγονταν;) L' Ham de Foc. 
Με βασικό πυρήνα ένα ζευγάρι από τη Βαλένθια και πλήθος άλλων μουσικών γύρω τους. Στίχοι τραγουδιών στα καταλανικά.

*L'Ham de Foc - La Dansa dels Fadrins *






Το «συγκρότημα» L’Ham De Foc ( "Ο γάντζος της φωτιάς" στα καταλανικά) συστάθηκε από τον Efrén López και την Mara Aranda το 1998.

Οι L’Ham De Foc είναι ένα από τα κυρίαρχα συγκροτήματα μιας νέας Folk κίνησης στην Ισπανία , η οποία δουλεύει και επεξεργάζεται τις παραδοσιακές ρίζες της μουσικής με μια νέα, πιο σύγχρονη προσέγγιση. Η δουλειά τους παρ' όλα αυτά δεν είναι απλά μια επιφανειακή ματιά στις ρίζες. Η πρόθεση του καλλιτέχνη είναι να πάει πίσω, βαθειά εκεί από όπου αρχικά ήρθε αυτή η μουσική, να μάθει πώς να παίζει τα όργανα, τεχνικές και μεταφράσεις/αποδόσεις από πρώτο χέρι, πρωτογενείς.

Μετά από μια μεγάλη περιοδεία στην Ισπανία ο Efrén López και η Mara Aranda συνέχισαν τις μουσικές αναζητήσεις τους στην Ελλάδα για έξι μήνες, με σκοπό να μάθουν περισσότερα για την ελληνική παραδοσιακή μουσική και να γνωρίσουν σημαντικούς μουσικούς της. Η αποκτηθείσα γνώση από αυτό τους το ταξίδι χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο δεύτερο άλμπουμ τους, _Cançó de Dona i Home_ (Sonifolk, 2002).


----------



## Costas (Oct 16, 2012)

Ο μεγάλος Albert Ayler στο Nobody Knows the Trouble I've Seen:







Και ο Satchmo:


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2012)

Earion said:


> [...]Μετά από μια μεγάλη περιοδεία στην Ισπανία ο Efrén López και η Mara Aranda συνέχισαν τις μουσικές αναζητήσεις τους στην Ελλάδα για έξι μήνες, με σκοπό να μάθουν περισσότερα για την ελληνική παραδοσιακή μουσική και να γνωρίσουν σημαντικούς μουσικούς της. Η αποκτηθείσα γνώση από αυτό τους το ταξίδι χρησιμοποιήθηκε στο δεύτερο άλμπουμ τους, _Cançó de Dona i Home_ (Sonifolk, 2002).



Εάριον, τον Εφρέν κανονικά θα περίμενα να τον έχεις ξανακούσει, εκεί και εκεί, μαζί με τον φίλο μου τον Στελιανό - έναν από τους σημαντικούς μουσικούς της Ελλάδας σήμερα, τη μουσική της οποίας (και όχι μόνο της Κρήτης) έχει εμπλουτίσει και εκπροσωπήσει με επιτυχία πολλές φορές και σε πολλές χώρες, μαθητή και πλέον συνεργάτη του Ρος Ντέιλι κι εκτός από πολυοργανοπαίκτη, συνθέτη και στιχουργό, κατασκευαστή μουσικών οργάνων και με παραδοσιακούς τρόπους και με καινοτομίες (τα νομικά που σπούδασε μάλλον δεν χρησίμεψαν στις ασχολίες του αυτές· ο έρωτάς του ήταν πάντα η μουσική, ήδη από κοντοπανταλονάκιας η λύρα του μας μάγευε). 

Να συμπληρώσω μόνο ότι τα ταξίδια τους στην Ελλάδα δεν κράτησαν μόνο έξι μήνες, ήρθαν και ξανάρθαν και ξανάρθαν - μαύρη πέτρα δεν έριξαν πίσω τους, αλλά _Μαύρα Φρούδια_ άφησαν - και τους άρεσε ιδιαίτερα εκείνο το στούντιο, σ' ένα ψαροχώρι ελληνικής τεχνοτροπίας και μάλλον μεξικάνικης νοοτροπίας στα βόρεια της Κρήτης· ένα στούντιο που, εκτός από τον καλό εξοπλισμό και την προσεγμένη ακουστική του, είναι τέκνο, μεράκι και καμάρι του Στέλιου. 

Η θέα από κει είναι απίστευτη, όλο το Κρητικό ίσαμε τις Κυκλάδες ανοίγεται μπροστά σου με φρουρό τον Κάστελλα στ' ανατολικά, η φιλοξενία είναι από άλλες εποχές, κι αν παρ' όλα αυτά η έμπνευση αργεί, πετάγεσαι κολυμπώντας ή με βάρκα απέναντι στο νησί (έτσι το λένε οι ντόπιοι, το Νησί - του Μόχλου αν χρειαστεί προσδιορισμός ή Αϊ Νικόλας για τους παλιότερους) για μια βόλτα στον πρωτομινωικό οικισμό κι επιστρέφοντας σε περιμένει ο Γιώργης με τη ρακή παγωμένη και τους καλύτερους μεζέδες, και μετά ο Σήφης για καφεδάκι και γλυκό αγναντεύοντας το πέλαγο, να λαγαρίσει ο νους και η καρδιά. Αν μετά απ' όλα αυτά, η έμπνευση αρνείται πεισματικά να σου κάνει τη χάρη, το παίρνεις απόφαση ότι στέρεψες.
 
View attachment 3190


----------



## Costas (Oct 18, 2012)

I Fall in Love too Easily (1944)







Και εδώ λάιβ (1969) από το περίφημο β' κουιντέτο του Μάιλς Ντέιβις στην ύστερη του επάνδρωση (Corea/Holland/DeJohnette), σκοινί γαϊτάνι με άλλες δύο συνθέσεις, σε μιαν ωραία κλιμάκωση που οδηγεί (σιγά-σιγά από το 5.00 και μετά) στην κορύφωση χάρη στα κρωξίματα του ντούο σαξοφώνου/τρομπέτας:


----------



## Costas (Oct 18, 2012)

Ένας φοβερά ορεξάτος Sonny Rollins από το 1992, μετά από ένα εισαγωγικό σόλο και την εκτέλεση της μελωδίας τού Long Ago (and Far Away), μετατρέπει το σεξτέτο του σε τρίο ουσιαστικά, ανταλλάσσοντας υπό τους σφυγμούς του μπάσου τετράμετρους αυτοσχεδιασμούς με τον ντράμερ Yoron Israel επί ένα εικοσάλεπτο, ενώ οι υπόλοιποι μουσικοί του στέκουν και περιμένουν...ματαίως! Δεν πειράζει, γιατί η εφευρετικότητα του Rollins είναι αστείρευτη και φτιάχνει ένα υποδειγματικό πλήθος παραλλαγών πάνω στο πάντα παρόν θέμα. Είναι μάλιστα τόσο το κέφι του, ώστε υπερβαίνει πολύ συχνά τα όρια του τετραμέτρου:







Να και η πρώτη εκτέλεση (1944), από την ταινία Cover Girl:


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2012)

...
Old Friends / Bookends - Simon and Garfunkel






Old friends, old friends 
Sat on their park bench like bookends 
A newspaper blown through the grass 
Falls on the round toes on the high shoes 
Of the old friends

Old friends, winter companions the old men 
Lost in their overcoats waiting for the sunset 
The sounds of the city sifting through trees 
Settle like dust on the shoulders 
Of the old friends 

Can you imagine us years from today 
Sharing a park bench quietly? 
How terribly strange to be seventy 
Old friends 
Memory brushes the same years 
Silently sharing the same fear 

_Time it was 
And what a time it was
It was...
A time of innocence 
A time of confidences 
Long ago it must be 
I have a photograph 

Preserve your memories 
They’re all that’s left you_


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2012)

...
Το καπηλειό - Χαΐνηδες






_Ήτανε όμορφο θαρρώ
εκείνο τον παλιό καιρό
το καπηλειό μου
γιαλός, καημός και τσικουδιά
βαρμένα μέσα στην καρδιά
με τ' όνειρό μου
_
_ Και κάθε μέρα αποβραδίς 
ντουγιουντισμένος ο Βαρδής
με το λαούτο
με το κρασί του στον οντά
στον αμανέ του να κεντά
τον κόσμο τούτο
_
Κι ο Σταύρος πέρα στη γωνιά
που για δυο χείλια βυσσινιά
τα σιγοπίνει
παίρνει νερό σαν τραγουδεί
που το λαούτο του Βαρδή
τον πόνο σβήνει

Κι ο Μύρος πιάνει το χορό
το χώμα μόνο έχει οχτρό
χρυσά παλάτια
σε κάποια θάλασσα πλατιά
θυμάται· κόκκινα, φωτιά
τα δυο του μάτια

Θυμούμαι κάθε χαραυγή
πού 'λεγα ο ήλιος να μη βγει
στην αγκαλιά σου
όνειρο βάρκα με πανιά
να σεργιανίζω το ντουνιά
με τα φιλιά σου

Αργό το ζάλο μου, βαρύ
ήτανε ψεύτικος μπορεί
ο έρωτάς σου
ρωτώ διαβάτες στα στενά
αν είδαν μάτια καστανά
σαν τα δικά σου

_Πώς να δικάσω μια ζωή
κι έναν αστέρι το πρωί
που τρεμοσβήνει
στο ερειπωμένο καπηλειό
ένα μου όνειρο παλιό
έχει πομείνει

_Του έρωτά σου το κρασί εξίδιασε τελείως
Μα γω το πίνω και μεθώ και γίνομαι γελοίος


----------



## nickel (Oct 24, 2012)

Have fun!

The Black Keys: Next Girl


----------



## Costas (Oct 31, 2012)

Λέμε λέμε λέμε για τον Miles Davis, αλλά αν δεν είχε σκοτωθεί ο Clifford Brown, θα λέγαμε λέγαμε λέγαμε γι' αυτόν...


----------



## Zazula (Oct 31, 2012)

Εγώ λέω ν' αλλάξω λίγο το κλίμα: :)


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2012)

Τι ωραίο ντουέτο! Μπάσο κλαρίνο και ακορντεόν:


----------



## Costas (Nov 1, 2012)

Κι άλλο ένα ωραιότατο ντουέτο, μπάσο κλαρίνο-πιάνο, με τον σπουδαίο Michel Portal πάλι και μ' έναν ωραίο πιανίστα, τον Jacky Terrasson, ο οποίος μας ξεναγεί σε όλα τα στιλ του τζαζ πιάνου, ως και boogie-woogie στο 7:20. Μου άρεσε επίσης το δραματικό φρένο που βάζει, εκεί γύρω στο 6:02. Πολύ καλή ηχογράφηση.


----------



## daeman (Nov 1, 2012)

...
:) Κώστα. Πριμάρω, από μπάσο κλαρίνο σε τρομπέτα.

From Billie Holiday to Edith Piaf: Live in Marciac - Richard Galliano + Wynton Marsalis Quintet






Richard Galliano (accordion); Wynton Marsalis (trumpet); Walter Blanding (saxophone); Dan Nimmer (piano); 
Carlos Henriquez (double bass); Ali Jackson (drums)

1. La Foule
2. L'Hymme a L'Amour
3. Sailboat in the Moonlight
4. L'Homme a la Moto
5. Padam
6. Strange Fruit
7. La Vie En Rose


----------



## Costas (Nov 2, 2012)

Daeman, τι 'ταν αυτό; Λες να 'χει τέτοιες μουσικές στον Παράδεισο, να σηκωθώ να φύγω μιαν ώρα αρχύτερα;

Πολύ σοφή η σειρά των κομματιών, με το 4ο (L'homme a` la moto) να είναι η κορύφωση του κοντσέρτου με φοβερά σόλα από τον Wynton και τον Galliano και πολύ ωραίο και του ντράμερ, όλο πιάτα και...στεφάνια! (20.00-30.00)
Περίεργο μπουκίνο, η τρομπέτα, και μπιμπελό το σοπρανίνο...
Ο ωραιότατος πιανίστας Dan Nimmer απ' ορισμένες γωνίες λήψης μού θύμιζε τον....Χριστοδουλάκη!!

Αστραφτερό διαμάντι, απ' τις καλύτερες γιουτουμποβραδιές, και πάλι thanks!


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2012)

...
 Απ' τον παράδεισο στην κόλαση...

God's away on business - Tom Waits






I'd sell your heart to the junkman, baby
For a buck, for a buck
If you're looking for someone to pull you out of that ditch
You're out of luck, you're out of luck

Ship is sinking
The ship is sinking
The ship is sinking

There's a leak, there's a leak in the boiler room
The poor, the lame, the blind
Who are the ones that we kept in charge?
Killers, thieves, and lawyers

God's away, God's away
God's away on business, business
God's away, God's away
God's away on business, business

Digging up the dead with a shovel and a pick
It's a job, it's a job
Bloody moon rising with a plague and a flood
Join the mob, join the mob
It's all over, it's all over
It's all over

Goddamn, there's always such a big temptation
To be good, to be good
There's always free cheddar in a mousetrap, baby
It's a deal, it's a deal

God's away, God's away
God's away on business, business

I narrow my eyes like a coin slot, baby
Let her ring, let her ring

God's away, God's away
God's away on business, business 


God's away on business / November (London, 23-11-2004)


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2012)

...
This Beat - The Jazzual Suspects


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2012)

...
The revolution was postponed because of rain - Brooklyn Funk Essentials


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2012)

...
Make them like it - Brooklyn Funk Essentials


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2012)

Ως τις 6 Δεκεμβρίου μπορείτε ν' ακούσετε την εκπομπή του Arnaud Merlin Le Matin des Musiciens, διάρκειας 1μισης ώρας, για τον Horace Silver. Αν είστε γαλλόφωνος/η, ο καλεσμένος της εκπομπής πιανίστας Laurent de Wilde κάνει μουσικολογικά σχόλια, οριοθετεί το hard bop σε σχέση με το bebop, συγκρίνει τον Silver με πιανίστες όπως ο Thelonious Monk, ο Bud Powell και ο Ray Charles (ακούμε μάλιστα κι ένα κομμάτι όπου ο πρώτος διαδέχεται τον δεύτερο στο σκαμπό του πιανίστα!), συζητά όρους όπως το funky και το soul feeling (στην τζαζ) και παίζει ο ίδιος διάφορα ρυθμικά μοτίβα με υπόκρουση μετρονόμου για να δείξει τις διαφορετικές ρυθμικές προσεγγίσεις τις σχετικές με το θέμα της εκπομπής. Εξαιρετική.


----------



## daeman (Nov 7, 2012)

...
Small Change (Got rained on with his own .38) - Tom Waits 





Live in Rockpalast, WDR Studio L, Köln, West Germany, April 18, 1977

Οι στίχοι εκεί.


----------



## Costas (Nov 8, 2012)

Δεν είναι μουσική, αλλά είναι με τον Frank Zappa και το θέμα είναι η λογοκρισία στη μουσική βιομηχανία. Φλεγματικός!


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2012)

..
Chloe - Duke Ellington 






Viens, Vian. :up:


----------



## nickel (Nov 9, 2012)

Αναστήθηκα! (Τυχαίνει να είναι και το αγαπημένο μου είδος της τζαζ. Θα αλλάξω χρηστώνυμο και θα γίνω Jazzula.)


----------



## Zazula (Nov 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Θα αλλάξω χρηστώνυμο και θα γίνω Jazzula.


Jazzula γίνε άμα θες, Jazzeva ή Jazzepsa μην γίνεις.


----------



## Costas (Nov 9, 2012)

Μια υπέροχη βραδιά (μ' έναν εκπληκτικό Bobby McFerrin --ειδικά προς το τέλος μεγαλουργεί σε σύμπραξη με το κοινό), με θαυμάσιους μουσικούς: Swinging Bach, από τη Λειψία. Πώς η μουσική ενώνει και δημιουργεί κοινή κουλτούρα. Ήταν ένα από τα τελευταία ποστ στη σελίδα του Facebook ενός πολύ παλιού και πολύ καλού μου φίλου, που πέθανε... 

Στη μνήμη του Γιώργου Λαλαζήση, λοιπόν.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

...
_*Closing Time*_ (1973) - Tom Waits






1. 00:00 Ol' '55
2. 03:53 I Hope That I Don't Fall in Love with You
3. 07:47 Virginia Avenue
4. 10:55 Old Shoes (& Picture Postcards)
5. 14:34 Midnight Lullaby
6. 17:52 Martha
7. 22:16 Rosie 
8. 26:14 Lonely
9. 29:21 Ice Cream Man
10. 32:24 Little Trip to Heaven (On the Wings of Your Love)
11. 35:58 Grapefruit Moon
12. 40:45 Closing Time (Instrumental)


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2012)

...
Martha (Tom Waits) - Tim Buckley





 
Operator, number please, it's been so many years
She'll remember my old voice while I fight the tears
It's been twenty years or more now, Martha, please recall
And meet me out for coffee where we'll talk about it all

And those were days of roses, of poetry and prose
And, Martha, all I had was you and all you had was me
There was no tomorrow, we packed away all our sorrows 
And we saved 'em for a rainy day 

I feel so much older now, and you're much older too
How's the husband, and how's the kids, you know I got married, too
Guess that our bein' together was never meant to be
But, Martha, Martha, I love you, can't you see and

Those were days of roses, of poetry and prose
And, Martha, all I had was you and all you had was me
There was no tomorrow, we packed away all our sorrows 
And we saved 'em for a rainy day


----------



## nickel (Nov 11, 2012)

Costas said:


> Μια υπέροχη βραδιά (μ' έναν εκπληκτικό Bobby McFerrin --ειδικά προς το τέλος μεγαλουργεί σε σύμπραξη με το κοινό), με θαυμάσιους μουσικούς: Swinging Bach, από τη Λειψία. Πώς η μουσική ενώνει και δημιουργεί κοινή κουλτούρα. Ήταν ένα από τα τελευταία ποστ στη σελίδα του Facebook ενός πολύ παλιού και πολύ καλού μου φίλου, που πέθανε...
> 
> Στη μνήμη του Γιώργου Λαλαζήση, λοιπόν.



Τα συλλυπητήρια μου για το φίλο σου το Γιώργο. Κατέβασα τη συναυλία και την αφήνω να μου φτιάξει την κυριακάτικη διάθεση.


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2012)

..
Too much too young - The Specials






You've done too much
much too young
Now you're married with a kid
when you could be having fun with me


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2012)

..
Too hot - The Specials


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2012)

..
*Freak Out* (1966) - Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention






01. 00:00 Hungry Freaks, Daddy
 02. 03:26 I Ain't Got No Heart
 03. 05:59 Who Are the Brain Police?
04. 09:30 Go Cry on Somebody Else's Shoulder
 05. 13:07 Motherly Love
06. 15:47 How Could I Be Such a Fool?
 07. 17:58 Wowie Zowie
08. 20:47 You Didn't Try to Call Me
 09. 24:01 Any Way the Wind Blows
10. 26:54 I'm Not Satisfied
11. 29:31 You're Probably Wondering Why I'm Here
12. 33:07 Trouble Every Day
13. 38:54 Help, I'm a Rock
14. 43:36 The Return of the Son of Monster Magnet


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2012)

..
Για τον Εάριον και μεγειά τηναβατάρα, μέγα στην αβατάρα! ;)

*Absolutely Free* (1967) - Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention 






Suite No. 1: Absolutely Free (1st In A Series Of Underground Oratorios)
1. Plastic People 0:00
2. The Duke Of Prunes 3:42
3. Amnesia Vivace 5:55
4. The Duke Regains His Chops 6:56
5. Call Any Vegetable 8:49
6. Invocation & Ritual Dance Of The Young Pumpkin 11:05
7. Soft-Sell Conclusion 18:05
Bonus Tracks:
8. Big Leg Emma 19:45
9. Why Don'tcha Do Me Right? 22:17

Suite No. 2: The M.O.I. American Pageant (2nd In A Series Of Underground Oratorios)
10. America Drinks 24:54
11. Status Back Baby 26:47
12. Uncle Bernie's Farm 29:41
13. Son Of Suzy Creamcheese 31:52
14. Brown Shoes Don't Make It 33:26
15. America Drinks And Goes Home 40:56 


*We're only in it for the money *(1968), στο Αργυρώνημα.

_*Cruising with Ruben & the Jets*_ (1968), σε βιντεολίστα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2012)

..
_*Burnt Weeny Sandwich*_ (1970) - Frank Zappa & the Mothers of Invention






1. WPLJ 0:00
2. Igor's Boogie, Phase One 2:51
3. Overture To A Holiday In Berlin 3:29
4. Theme From Burnt Weeny Sandwich 4:56
5. Igor's Boogie, Phase Two 9:28
6. Holiday In Berlin, Full Blown 10:03
7. Aybe Sea 16:29
8. Little House I Used To Live In 19:13
9. Valarie 37:56


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2012)

..
Shaman's Blues - The Doors







Runnin' Blue






Poor Otis dead and gone
Left me here to sing his song
Pretty little girl with the red dress on
Poor Otis dead and gone


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2012)

..
Και γιατί να το κόψομεν, άλλωστε; Ολιστική προσέγγιση: _*The Soft Parade*_ - The Doors






1. Tell All the People – 3:23
2. Touch Me – 3:12
3. Shaman's Blues – 4:49
4. Do It – 3:08
5. Easy Ride – 2:41
6. Wild Child – 2:38
7. Runnin' Blue – 2:33
8. Wishful Sinful – 3:02
9. The Soft Parade – 8:37


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2012)

..
Θεατρίνοι Μ.Α. - Μωρά στη φωτιά






Στίχοι: Γιώργος Σεφέρης, Διασκευή & μουσική: Στέλιος Παπαϊωάννου

Στήνουμε θέατρα και τα χαλούμε
όπου βρεθούμε κι όπου σταθούμε
στήνουμε θέατρα και σκηνικά,
αλλά η μοίρα μας πάντα νικά.
Και τα σαρώνει και μας σαρώνει
τους θεατρίνους, το θεατρώνη
υποβολέα και μουσικούς
στους πέντε ανέμους τους βιαστικούς.

Σάρκες, λινάτσες, πέπλα, στολίδια,
στίχους, αισθήματα και τα φτιασίδια
φτερά και πούπουλα και τις κραυγές
και τα λιογέρματα και τις χαρές
ριγμένα ανάκατα μαζί μ' εμάς
πες μου πού πάμε; πες μου πού πας;
Κοίτα τα νεύρα μας γυμνά στο δέρμα
σαν τις λουρίδες ονάγρου ή ζέβρα

Γυμνά κι ανάερα, στεγνά στην κάψα
πότε μας γέννησαν; πότε μας θάψαν!
Και τεντωμένα σαν τις χορδές
κάποιας κιθάρας. Ξύπνα και δες

Και την καρδιά μας σαν το σφουγγάρι,
στο δρόμο σέρνεται και στο παζάρι
πίνει το αίμα και τη χολή
και του τετράρχη και του ληστή.


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2012)

..
Yo ya me voy a morir a los desiertos - Cardencheros de Sapioriz






Genaro Chavarría Ponce, Fidel Elizalde García, Guadalupe Salazar Vázquez, Antonio Valles Luna, _singers_

Yo ya me voy
a morir a los desiertos
me voy dirigido
a esa Estrella Marinera 

Sólo en pensar
que ando lejos de mi tierra, 
nomás que me acuerdo
me dan ganas de llorar

Pero a mí no me divierten
los cigarros de la Dalia
pero a mí no me consuelan
esas copas de aguardiente

Sólo de pensar
que dejé un amor pendiente
nomás que me acuerdo 
me dan ganas de llorar

Pero a mí no divierten
los cigarros de la Dalia
pero a mí no me consuelan
esas copas de aguardiente 

Los Cardencheros de Sapioriz uphold a dramatic, heart-rending a cappella singing tradition distinctive to the plains of the Comarca Lagunera region in the states of Coahuila and Durango. As Guadalupe Salazar, the bass voice of the group, explains, this tradition comes from the times when men gathered at the edge of town, after a day in the fields, to drink and sing. He continues, "To sing _canción cardenche_, you must feel it — it penetrates like the thorns of the _cardenche_ fruit, which are even more painful when they are pulled out."


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2012)

..
In a rut - The Ruts






You're in a rut* 
You gotta get out of it
... 
Don't tie that noose, it's just abuse
Don't take that ride, it's suicide

*στο λούκι

The Ruts, live in Paris, January 1980






Jah War / Babylon's Burning / You're Just A... / It Was Cold / In a Rut / Society


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2012)

..
Blue turns to grey - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Nov 27, 2012)

..
Drinkin' Wine Spo-Dee-O-Dee - Stick McGhee






Spo-Dee-O-Dee


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2012)

..
N.A.S.A. Music - N.A.S.A. Feat. Method Man, E-40 and DJ Swamp


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2012)

..
O Pato - N.A.S.A. (North America South America) feat. Kool Kojak + DJ Babao


----------



## daeman (Nov 29, 2012)

..
The People Tree - Ν.Α.S.A. feat. David Byrne, Chali 2na, Gift Of Gab, & Z-Trip


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

..
Night Train - Louis Prima







James Brown & The Famous Flames






Περίληψη προηγουμένων εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2012)

..
Shotgun - Buddy & Stacy (with Jimi Hendrix)






The puzzle started when last week I saw a video on Youtube.com of Jimi Hendirx playing with Little Richard’s band, the Upsetters. They are backing up a singing duo, Buddy and Stacey, with “Shotgun”, originally by Jr. Walker and the All Stars. They were on "Night Train", a popular show out of Nashville, and this was one of Hendrix’s first television appearances, if not the first, aired in 1965, about 2 years before he became an icon.

There is no doubt that the tall left handed guitarist doing the Wiggle Wobble with the rest of the band is Jimi. His musical antics can be seen and heard throughout, especially when the vocals give way to dance, or when he runs the back of his hand up and down the neck of the guitar. Jimi’s showmanship ultimately got him fired by Little Richard, who did not want any competition onstage.

What surprised me most was that the dancers are doing the Macarena about 1:13 minutes into the video. Note that this video was made 3 decades before the Macarena was launched by Los del Rio in 1993 and became a popular dance around the world. The puzzle is, where and when did that dance actually start? Los de Rio say they saw the dance in Venezuela. 

Stacey, the gifted dancer on the left, “died an untimely death”, according to his friend Buddy Travis, now a pastor in California. Some say Stacey is doing the Moonwalk at around 1:45 minutes. It just goes to show that, as the old folks say, there is nothing new under the sun. Stacey also has some smooth James Brown moves.
[...] 

In July 1965, on Nashville's Channel 5 _Night Train_, he made his first television appearance. Performing in Little Richhard's ensemble band, Hendrix backed up vocalists "Buddy and Stacy" on "Shotgun". The video recording of the show marks the earliest known footage of Hendrix performing live.

Hendrix clashed with Richard, over tardiness, wardrobe, and, above all, Hendrix's stage antics.
[...]


----------



## Costas (Dec 1, 2012)

Night Passage (1980)






Top comment:
Man, this track is so dope. It's got that happy shimmy to it and just dances all the way through. The melody is storytelling genius. I get dizzy from the﻿ interplay between the bass and the melody during the first minute. Jaco is butter!. And the ride out has that feel of something perilous could happen at any second. But the groove keeps us safe!

Το πιο αγαπημένο μου κομμάτι από τους μυθικούς Weather Report.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2012)

..
Tangerine - Led Zeppelin


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2012)

..
Baby, What You Want Me To Do - Jimmy Reed







Etta James






Sugar Pie Desanto || Buddy Guy & Junior Wells (acoustic version)


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2012)

...
She walks in beauty - Sissel






She walks in Beauty , like the night
Of cloudless climes and starry skies;
And all that's best of dark and bright
Meet in her aspect and her eyes:
Thus mellowed to that tender light
Which Heaven to gaudy day denies. 

She walks in Beauty, like the night
Of cloudless climes and starry skies.

One shade the more, one ray the less, 
Had half impaired the nameless grace 
Which waves in every raven tress, 
Or softly lightens o’er her face; 
Where thoughts serenely sweet express, 
How pure, how dear their dwelling-place. 

And on that cheek, and o’er that brow, 
So soft, so calm, yet eloquent, 
The smiles that win, the tints that glow, 
But tell of days in goodness spent, 
A mind at peace with all below, 
A heart whose love is innocent!


----------



## daeman (Dec 11, 2012)

..
She Killed Me Cause I Loved Her (Με σκότωσε γιατί την αγαπούσα) - His Majesty the King of Spain (HMKOS)


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2012)

..
*Forever Changes - Love*






Side A
1. Alone again or 00:00
2. A house is not a motel 03:16
3. Andmoreagain 06:48
4. The daily planet 10:06
5. Old man 13:38
6. The red telephone 16:40

Side B
1. Maybe the people would be the times or between Clark and Hilldale 21:31
2. Live and let live 25:05
3. The good humor man, he sees everything like this 30:32
4. Bummer in the summer 33:40
5. You set the scene 36:04


----------



## daeman (Dec 15, 2012)

..
*Electric Music For The Mind And Body - Country Joe & the Fish*






Side A
1. Flying high 
2. Not so sweet Martha Lorraine 02:41
3. Death sound blues 07:06
4. Porpoise mouth 11:32
5. Section 43 14:25

Side B
1. Superdbird 21:51
2. Sad & lonely times 23:59
3. Love 26:25
4. Bass strings 28:50
5. The masked marauder 33:55
6. Grace 37:07


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2012)

..
Ooh! My Head - Los Lobos


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2012)

..
It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A Train To Cry - Bob Dylan





 

Al Kooper - Mike Bloomfield - Stephen Stills (_Super Session_)


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2012)

..
 12άρι: Thé à la Menthe - La Caution





 

instrumental version


----------



## bernardina (Dec 18, 2012)

Oscar Benton Bensonhurst blues








Bay Parkway wonder
You're such a success
Your pretty secretary, ha
She say you are the best

Your face always smiling
say you sure paid your dues
But I know inside
You've got the Bensonhurst blues

Those custom-made ciggies
that you offer to me pretend
and pretend to care about my family

And those pictures on your desk
All them lies that you abuse
Do they know you suffer
from the Bensonhurst blues

Your grandmother's accent
still embarrasses you
You're even ashamed
of the French you once knew

You're part of the chance now
They break you making the news
But I know inside
you've got the Bensonhurst blues

But thanks for the lesson
Cause the life that I choose
won't make me feel like living
with the Bensonhurst blues

And don't, don't try to write me
And don't bother to call
Cause I'll be in conference
Merry Christmas you all


All about male chauvinist pigs and French cops
And in case you wonder what the hell Bensonhurst is...


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2012)

...
Αφιερωμένη στους Μαγιόπιστους, Η μάγισσα της Αραπιάς - Σπύρος Σούκης






Θα πάω εκεί στην Αραπιά που μ' έχουνε μιλήσει
για μια μεγάλη μάγισσα τους γρίφους να μου λύσει

Θα πάω να της πω τα βάσανα αυτά που έχω τραβήξει
τα καλαντάρια της τρελής σε μια φωτιά να ρίξει


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2012)

..
Εκεί που ο Χιώτης jazz mix (_Reggaetika_) - Dispero







Θα πιει πολύ (ragga mix)











Θα πιει πολύ, θα πιει πολύ
θα ντυθεί κι έξω θα βγει... 
σέικ σέικ σέικ, ρούμπα να πατά
σέικ σέικ σα, Πούμπα να βρωμά 
σέικ σέικ σέικ, μπίρμπι μπίρμπι πάτα πάτα
στα καλά λεβάντα, στα κακά άμπρα κατάμπρα... :up:


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2012)

..
Δερβίσικο τσακάλι (_Τα ρεγκέτικα_) - Trio Tekke







Καραγκιόζο


----------



## bernardina (Dec 24, 2012)

Wild Creatures Horses in the studio


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
O Holy Night - Tracy Chapman


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Jingle Bells - Electric Prunes


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2012)

...
Jingle Bells - The Ventures


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2013)

...
_*Money Jungle*_ - Duke Ellington with Charles Mingus and Max Roach





Duke Ellington (Piano), Charles Mingus (Double-Bass), Max Roach (Drums)

CD (1987 — Blue Note)
01 00:00 Very Special [Original Album Track 03]
02 04:25 A Little Max
03 07:20 A Little Max (Alternate Take)
04 10:13 Fleurette Africaine [Original Album Track 02]
05 13:47 Rem Blues
06 18:03 Wig Wise [Original Album Track 05]
07 21:21 Switch Blade
08 26:42 Caravan [Original Album Track 06]
09 30:53 Money Jungle [Original Album Track 01]
10 36:20 Solitude (Alternate Take)
11 41:00 Solitude [Original Album Track 07]
12 46:30 Warm Valley [Original Album Track 04]
13 50:00 Backward Country Boy Blues


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2013)

..
*Some Girls* - Rolling Stones






01 00:00 Miss You
02 04:44 When the Whip Comes Down
03 09:03 Just My Imagination (Running Away with Me)
04 13:40 Some Girls
05 18:16 Lies
06 21:27 Far Away Eyes
07 25:50 Respectable
08 28:56 Before They Make Me Run
09 32:19 Beast of Burden
10 36:41 Shattered
11 40:27 Claudine
12 44:06 So Young
13 47:24 Do You Think I Really Care?
14 51:43 When You're Gone
15 55:33 No Spare Parts
16 59:59 Don't Be a Stranger
17 64:02 We Had It All
18 66:55 Tallahassee Lassie
19 69:31 I Love You Too Much
20 72:40 Keep Up Blues
21 77:00 You Win Again
22 79:59 Petrol Blues


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2013)

...
John the Baptist and Salome - Omar Faruk Tekbilek





 

Crescent Moon







Whirling Dervish


----------



## daeman (Jan 6, 2013)

...
Κουαρτέτο Κρητικής Μουσικής - Cretan Music Quartet






Εζευγαρώσαν τα πουλιά, ταιριάσανε τ' αγρίμια
μα το δικό μου ριζικό μηδέ πουλί δεν το 'χει
μηδέ τ' αγρίμι του βουνού στη μοίρα δε μου μοιάζει
π' ανάθεμά σε, χωρισμέ
-----------
Αυγή τς αυγής θα σηκωθώ
'που του βουνού τη ρίζα
να σύρω να ξημερωθώ
ε, βουνό μου, στην κορφή σου
να κάμω κύκλο το βουνό
βόλιτα τη μαδάρα
να βρω μια πέτρα ριζιμιά
να διπλωθώ να κάτσω
ν’ ακούσω γερακιού φωνή και φάλκο να λαλήσει
ν’ ακούσω και την πέρδικα να γλυκοκακαρίσει
ν’ ακούσω πετροκοτσυφό

Η αγάπη και ο θαυμασμός μου για την Κρητική μουσική με οδήγησαν στο να δημιουργήσω ένα νέο σχήμα, το Κουαρτέτο Κρητικής Μουσικής, ούτως ώστε να συμπτύξω και να παρουσιάσω ζωντανά και καλαίσθητα εντός και εκτός των συνόρων τις δικιές μου «Κρητικές» συνθέσεις αλλά και τα κομμάτια της παραδοσιακής μας μουσικής που με συγκινούν και που θαυμάζω. Το πρόγραμμα αυτό έχει έντονη τη σφραγίδα του προσωπικού μου γούστου και φίλτρου, αξιοποιώντας την πολυετή τριβή μου με τη μουσική του νησιού αλλά και με την παρουσίαση αυστηρά οριοθετημένων αισθητικά και χρονικά “θεαμάτων” στα διεθνή φεστιβάλ. Έχει μορφή συναυλίας και σε ορισμένες και ιδιαίτερες στιγμές περιλαμβάνει χορευτικά μέρη με τη συνοδεία (ή όχι) μουσικής. [...] 
~_Στέλιος Πετράκης_

Στέλιος Πετράκης: σύνθεση, ενορχήστρωση, λύρα, λαούτο / Αντώνης Σταυρακάκης: μαντολίνο, λαούτο, τραγούδι / Δημήτρης Σιδερής: λαούτο, τραγούδι / Θανάσης Μαυρόκωστας: χορός, μαντούρα


----------



## daeman (Jan 8, 2013)

...
*Coltrane Plays the Blues*






John Coltrane - saxophone / McCoy Tyner - piano / Steve Davis - bass / Elvin Jones - drums

1. Blues to Elvin 7.53
2. Blues to Bechet 5.46
3. Blues to You 6.29
4. Mr. Day 7.56
5. Mr. Syms 5.22
6. Mr. Knight 7.31


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2013)

...
_*The Shape of Jazz to Come*_ - Ornette Coleman





 
Ornette Coleman — alto saxophone / Don Cherry — cornet / Charlie Haden — bass / Billy Higgins — drums

1.	"Lonely Woman" 4:59
2.	"Eventually" 4:20
3.	"Peace" 9:04

Side two 
1.	"Focus on Sanity" 6:50
2.	"Congeniality" 6:41
3.	"Chronology" 6:05


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2013)

...
Μόνο για πωρωμένους τζονιμιτσελικούς κι επειδή μπήκε για τα καλά το 2013, δεκατρείς δίσκοι της Τζόνι Μίτσελ, από το 1968 ως το 1982, 10 ώρες κι ένα τέταρτο, μονοκοπανιά ή με επιλογή δίσκου και κομματιού (πατήστε στο _Transcript_), κι όποιος θέλει, όποτε θέλει, όσο αντέξει.






Μόνο τους τίτλους των δίσκων βάζω, γιατί είναι πάνω από 150 κομμάτια:

1982 - Wild Things Run Fast

 

1980 - Shadows And Light 


1979 - Mingus 


1977 - Don Juan's Reckless Daughter


1976 - Hejira


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2013)

...
1975 - The Hissing Of The Summer Lawns



1974 - Miles Of Aisles 


1974 - Court And Spark 


1972 - For the Roses 


1971 - Blue


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2013)

...
1970 - Ladies of the Canyon 


1969 - Clouds 


1968 - Song to a Seagull


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2013)

...
*Django* (full album) - Modern Jazz Quartet






1. Django (John Lewis) – 7:03
2. One Bass Hit (Dizzy Gillespie) – 2:59
3. La Ronde Suite (Lewis) – 9:38
4. The Queen's Fancy (Lewis) – 3:12
5. Delauney's Dilemma (Lewis) – 4:01
6. Autumn In New York (Vernon Duke) – 3:40
7. But Not for Me (George Gershwin, Ira Gershwin) – 3:44
8. Milano (Lewis) – 4:23


----------



## bernardina (Jan 11, 2013)

Johnny Cash. If you could read my mind


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω αν είναι παλιό (πάντως, γράφει "Copyright 2023"!), αλλά εγώ τώρα το είδα: ονλάιν Athens Jazz Radio.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

...
*The Man With the Horn* (1981) - Miles Davis






Miles Davis - trumpet / Bill Evans - soprano saxophone (exc. 3) / Barry Finnerty - guitar (exc. 5) / Mike Stern - guitar (1) / Marcus Miller - bass (exc. 3, 5) / Al Foster - drums (exc. 3, 5) / Sammy Figueroa - percussion (exc. 5)

1. Fat Time - 9:56
2. Back Seat Betty - 11:16
3. Shout (Glenn Burris, Randy Hall, Robert Irving III) - 5:51
4. Aïda" - 8:12
5. The Man With The Horn (Hall, Irving) - 6:35
6. Ursula - 10:46


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

...
Καναρίνι μου γλυκό - Ρόζα Εσκενάζι





 

Στέλιος Φουσταλιέρης







Dilec Koc


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2013)

...
See See Rider - Ma Rainey with Louis Armstrong (1924)







Lightnin' Hopkins (1959)







LaVern Baker (1962)







Eric Burdon & The Animals (1966)






Από τους τζάμπα μάγκες, στους αληθινούς μάγκες.


----------



## daeman (Jan 14, 2013)

...
*Da Capo* - Love






1. Stephanie Knows Who -- 2:33
2. Orange Skies -- 2:49
3. ¡Que Vida! -- 3:37
4. 7 and 7 Is -- 2:15 
5. The Castle -- 3:00
6. She Comes in Colors -- 2:43
7. Revelation -- 18:57

they come in colors


----------



## Costas (Jan 16, 2013)

80 λεπτά Michael Cuscuna. Οι τζαζόφιλοι φτιάξτε ρόφημα και βιδωθείτε!


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2013)

...
Hegel - Lucio Battisti


----------



## daeman (Jan 19, 2013)

...
Andra mou paei (Franco Corlianò ) - Encardia






Αποκεί. Kali' sso'rta-ssu, Berni.


----------



## bernardina (Jan 19, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Andra mou paei (Franco Corlianò ) - Encardia
> 
> Αποκεί. Kali' sso'rta-ssu, Berni.



Νάθεμά σε, Δαεμά, που μ' έκανες να με πάρουνε τα ζουμιά, πρωί πρωί.


----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Νάθεμά σε, Δαεμά ...



It takes a thief - Thievery Corporation






soothing


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2013)

...
*Astral Weeks* - Van Morrison






1 00:00 Astral Weeks
2 07:03 Beside You
3 12:16 Sweet Thing
4 16:38 Cyprus Avenue
5 23:34 The Way Young Lovers Do
6 26:45 Madame George
7 36:20 Ballerina
8 43:19 Slim Slow Slider


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

...
_*Moondance*_ - Van Morrison






Side one:
1. And It Stoned Me -- 00:00
2. Moondance -- 4:35
3. Crazy Love -- 09:08
4. Caravan -- 11:43
5. Into the Mystic -- 16:41

Side two:
1. Come Running -- 22:13
2. These Dreams of You -- 22:40
3. Brand New Day -- 26:31
4. Everyone -- 31:38
5. Glad Tidings -- 35:11 

In _Moondance_, Morrison bursts forth in warm Technicolor. The Van Morrison that the public would come to know and recognize over the decades — Van the Man, the Belfast Cowboy, etc — essentially makes his first appearance on Moondance.
~ _The Words and Music of Van Morrison,_ Erik Hage


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

...
Van Morrison (with Candy Dulfer), Live at Rockpalast





 December 1998, Philipshalle, Düsseldorf (Source: Public broadcast by WDR)

1- Instrumental intro "Chicken"
2- Jackie Wilson said
3- These dreams of you
4- Raincheck
5- Moondance
6- My funny Valentine
7- Rough God goes riding
8- Give me a kiss
9- That's life
10- Naked in the jungle
11- In the afternoon
12- Satisfied
13- Georgia on my mind
14- Call me up in dreamland
15- Summertime in England
16- Soldier of fortune (Medley)
17- Have I told you lately

Την Κάντι την είχα πετύχει το '87 (μαζί με τον Ντέιβ Στιούαρτ) σε συναυλία στη Λαϊτσπλάιν του Άμστερνταμ· το μόνο που θα πω είναι ότι δεν ήταν μόνο τ' αυτιά μου pricked up με τη 18άρα τότε εξαιρετική σαξοφωνίστρια, and I would second that now.  :inno:


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2013)

...
Και φυσικά, μια που τους ανέφερα αποπάνω, Lily was here:






and I would second that now:


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2013)

...
I've Been Drifting, Once Upon A Time - Eric Burdon & Jimmy Witherspoon


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2013)

...
Driftin' - Tim Buckley


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2013)

...
_*Big Calm*_ - Morcheeba






1. The Sea 0:00 
2. Shoulder Holster 5:49
3. Part Of The Process 9:53
4. Blindfold 14:17
5. Let Me See 18:57
6. Bullet Proof 23:19
7. Over & Over 27:32
8. Friction (feat. Spikey T) 29:52
9. Diggin' A Watery Grave 34:09
10. Fear & Love 35:43
11. Big Calm 40:47

Angry faces cursing loud / Changing places, falling proud / Behind the bomb, no one cares / Time is money, we're taught to tear 
How can we show, how to feel / Situation ain't so real / Chopping wood won't stop the rage / We need targets on war we wage
You smash, they grab, till it's gone / Attempt to grow and fix undone / And I am the way it's all to scale / We're all companions on which we sail
It's all part of the process / We all love looking down / All we want is some success / But the chance is never around

Locked in a cell for your very last breath / How can it be that this is your death
Something is stirring, way underneath / As people ignite the last burning wreath
Friction is turning to fire
Friction is burning much higher...


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2013)

..
*Grace* - Jeff Buckley






Mojo Pin / Grace / Last Goodbye / Lilac Wine / So Real / Hallelujah / Lover, You Should've Come Over / Corpus Christi Carol / Eternal Life / Dream Brother / Forget Her


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2013)

...
Like Fire - The Dubrovniks







Dubrovnik Girls


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2013)

...
Have Mercy - The Last Drive


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2013)

...
The Light Will Stay On - The Walkabouts


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2013)

...
Haiku 5 introduced by Haiku 14 - Άκης Μπογιατζής (Sigmatropic) & Carla Torgerson (Walkabouts) στην Πάτμο






ΙΔ'
Τούτη η κολόνα 
έχει μια τρύπα, βλέπεις 
την Περσεφόνη;

Ε'
Τα δάχτυλά της 
στο θαλασσί μαντίλι 
κοίτα: κοράλλια.


----------



## Costas (Feb 6, 2013)

Ένας τζάζμαν εμπνέεται από την Οδύσσεια: The Sirens






Ατμόσφαιρα στ' αχνάρια του αγίου Ιωάννη:


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2013)

...
Ευχαριστώ, Κώστα! :)


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2013)

...
Land of a thousand dances - Chris Kenner





 

sped up by its papa, Wilson Pickett







sizzling Little Richard


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2013)

...
Κι ένας από τους καρπούς του, Here Comes The Hotstepper - Ini Kamoze


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2013)

...
Trouble You A Trouble Me - Ini Kamoze


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2013)

...
No Diggity - Blackstreet ft. Dr. Dre, Queen Pen


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

...
Sharleena - Frank Zappa







Live in Barcelona, 1988







Charlena - Ruben and the Jets






Charoned by the plutocrafts.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 14, 2013)

I Want You. Elvis Costello


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

...
I Want You - Bob Dylan






Well, I return to the Queen of Spades
And talk with my chambermaid
She knows that I’m not afraid to look at her
She is good to me
And there’s nothing she doesn’t see
She knows where I’d like to be
But it doesn’t matter


----------



## nickel (Feb 14, 2013)

Get a room, you two


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

...
Και το φλίπσαϊντ του σινγκλ, Just Like Tom Thumb's Blues:






The lyrics incorporate literary references to Malcolm Lowry's _Under the Volcano_, Edgar Allan Poe's "The Murders in the Rue Morgue" and Jack Kerouac's _Desolation Angels_, while the song's title references Arthur Rimbaud's "My Bohemian Life (Fantasy)".


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2013)

nickel said:


> Get a room, you two



Wanna join us at the Blue Lagoon Re*t*ort and Spasm? ;) Three's company   :


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

...
Jethrotulling. Τζεθροταλίζειν εστι φιλομουσείν.

*This Was* (1968)






1. My Sunday Feeling (0:00)
2. Some Day The Sun Won't Shine For You (3:44)
3. Beggar's Farm (7:41)
4. Move On Alone (12:02)
5. Serenade To A Cuckoo (14:04)
6. Dharma For One (20:12)
7. It's Breaking Me Up (24:26)
8. Cat's Squirrel (29:30)
9. A Song For Jeffrey (35:14)
10. Round (38:40)







_*This Was*_ is the debut album by the rock band Jethro Tull, released in 1968. Recorded at a cost of only 1,200 GBP, the album received generally favourable reviews and sold well upon its release. In the documentary film of the Woodstock Festival, portions of the songs "Beggar's Farm" and "Serenade to a Cuckoo" may be heard on the PA system, indicating the level of notice the album achieved in the United States.

"This Was" got its name from Ian Anderson, who wanted to make a statement that the record's blues sound reflected a temporary nature of the band's sound.


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

...
*Stand Up* (1969)






1. A New Day Yesterday (0:00)
2. Jeffrey Goes To Leicester Square (4:14)
3. Bourée (6:26)
4. Back To The Family (10:15)
5. Look Into The Sun (14:09)
6. Nothing Is Easy (18:34)
7. Fat Man (23:01)
8. We Used To Know (25:54)
9. Reasons For Waiting (29:58)
10. For A Thousand Mothers (34:06)
11. Living In The Past* (38:28)
12. Driving Song* (41:53)
13. Sweet Dream* (44:37)
14. 17* (48:42) 

*Bonus tracks on 2001 remastered CD issue





 
The original gatefold album featured a "pop-up" insert of the band and is today one of the most sought after Tull collector pieces.
Starting with "Stand Up," the band’s use of dynamics, Celtic Folk, and classically-oriented tonal structures, along with Ian Anderson’s flute playing and songwriting, became Jethro Tull’s signature. Simply put, "Stand Up" was the genesis of Tull's sound and, not surprisingly, is one of Anderson's favorite Tull records.
While hardly a "concept" album, lyrically the album devotes a lot to Anderson's relationship with his parents (a subject continued on "Benefit") and coping with new found pop stardom.


----------



## Earion (Feb 15, 2013)

Μαζέφτε τα παιδιά στο σπίτι, καλμάρετε τους γείτονες:

_I Want You_ - Inspiral Carpets (από το άλμπουμ _Devil Hopping_, 1994)


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2013)

...
Κλείστε τα παιδιά στη ντουλάπα, φρικάρετε τους γείτονες! :devil:

I Want You - Inspiral Carpets featuring the unFallable Mark E. Smith







Βγάλτε τα παιδιά απ' τη ντουλάπα, καλμάρετε τους γείτονες, αρκεί να μην τον δουν:

Saturn 5 - Inspiral Carpets featuring the inFallible Μark E. Smith 






_Keep the Circle: b sides and udder stuff._ Mοο!


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2013)

...
Static from the past, but not at all random and in no way noise: Van der Graaf Generator, _*The Aerosol Grey Machine*_, simply electric and eclectic:





The petals that were blooming are just paper in your hand;
your eyes, which were clear in the night, are opaque as you stand...

Side 1
1. Afterwards 4:55
2. Orthenthian St., Pts. 1 & 2 6:18
3. Running Back 6:35
4. Into A Game 6:57

Side 2
1. The Aerosol Grey Machine 0:47
2. Black Smoke Yen 1:26
3. Aquarian 8:22
4. Necromancer 3:38
5. Octopus 8:00

"When I originally signed to Mercury in 1968, it was as a member of VdGG, then comprising myself and Chris Judge Smith. By late in the year, of course, the line-up was myself, Hugh, Guy and Keith Ellis and we were managed by Tony Stratton-Smith. At this point Mercury considered that they had the band signed up, but Strat insisted - rightly - that the other members should not sign up to what was a pretty dreadful deal. Mercury therefore refused to let us record. After our equipment was stolen (not for the last time) the band broke up. At this point there seemed no reason for me NOT to make a solo record to Mercury, to whom I was undoubtedly, if rashly, signed. Thus was made "Aerosol". Subsequently, we decided to reform and I was released from the Mercury contract on the condition that they could release "Aerosol" as a VdGG work". 

~ Peter Hammill in an interview with _Mju:zik_ magazine, February 1998




 

Οι στίχοι και άλλα πολλά, εκεί.


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2013)

...
In July 1969, Hammill recorded what was intended to be his first solo album at Trident Studios, with Banton, Evans and Ellis as session musicians. However, through a deal worked out by their manager, the album, _The Aerosol Grey Machine_, was released by Mercury under the band's name in return for releasing the band from their contract. The album was initially only released in the United States with hardly any promotion at all, so sales were minimal, but it did lead to the band reforming. Ellis decided not to continue, and was replaced by Nic Potter. Shortly afterwards, saxophonist and flautist David Jackson, who had previously played in a band called Heebalob with Smith, was invited by Hammill to join the band.

A new sound was established, leaving behind the psychedelic influence of _The Aerosol Grey Machine_ in favour of darker textures. Banton, influenced by the effects pedals popularised by Jimi Hendrix, used his electronic skills to modify a Farfisa organ, giving it a wider variety of sounds. Jackson took his jazz influences, particularly Rahsaan Roland Kirk, and began to play multiple saxophones (usually alto and tenor) simultaneously. Hammill, for his part, elected to sing in received pronunciation, exploring the full range of his vocal capabilities. "We were all megalomaniacs," said Banton. "We grabbed our own space as best we could."

Tony Stratton-Smith formed Charisma Records and signed the band as his first act, who recorded their second album, _The Least We Can Do Is Wave to Each Other_ in December 1969. The album made the top 50 in the U.K, and the band started to gig regularly. Potter, however, did not feel he fitted into this increasingly experimental sound the band was developing, and tended to wait until the others had worked out their parts during rehearsals, adding his bass lines on top at the last minute. During the recording of the follow-up, _H to He, Who Am the Only One_ (which featured Robert Fripp of King Crimson contributing guitar on "The Emperor in His War-Room"), he quit the band.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Van_der_Graaf_Generator

*The Least We Can Do Is Wave to Each Other* 





We're refugees, walking away from the life
that we've known and loved;
nothing to do nor say, nowhere to stay; 
now we are alone.
We're refugees, carrying all we own
in brown bags, tied up with string;
nothing to think, it doesn't mean a thing,
but we can be happy on our own.

Side one
1. Darkness (11/11) 7:28
2. Refugees 6:23
3. White Hammer 8:15

Side two
1. Whatever would Robert have said? 6:07
2. Out of my Book 4:08
3. After the Flood 11:29

"But some warnings: 
Don't listen when you're hustling, because it won't get in your head. Don't listen when you're angry, because you'll smash something. Don't listen when you're depressed, because you'll get more so. Don't listen with any preoccupations, because you'll blow it. And if you're a perpetually angry, depressed hustler with set ideas, don't bother, it wasn't meant for you in the first place.
...
I realise that I haven't really said anything at all... Well, it's the last day of an old decade; tomorrow we can start anew... I'm really only waving, a smile on my face and one tentative tear standing ready to fall..." 

"We're all awash in a sea of blood, and the least we can do is wave to each other" (John Minton)

Written off the top of my head, 31.12.69. PETER HAMMILL

Peter Hammill revealed via his website that the band's former bassist Nic Potter died on the night of 16 January 2013, aged 61. [R.I.Music]


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

...
_*Pithecanthropus Erectus*_ - Charles Mingus





Charles Mingus - Bass / Jackie McLean - Alto Saxophone / J. R. Monterose - Tenor Saxophone / Mal Waldron - Piano / Willie Jones - Drums, Recorded January 30, 1956

Pithecanthropus Erectus 00:00
A Foggy Day (George Gershwin) 10:36 
Profile of Jackie 18:26 
Love Chant 24:58

According to Mingus' liner notes, the title song is a ten-minute tone poem, depicting the rise of man from his hominid roots (_Pithecanthropus erectus_) to an eventual downfall due to "his own failure to realize the inevitable emancipation of those he sought to enslave, and his greed in attempting to stand on a false security." The song's title translates into "Upright Ape-Man", which holds a dual meaning with "upright" referring to Mingus' bass.


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2013)

...
Tralatitious*: Paul McCartney's 'My Valentine' featuring Johnny Depp

[video=youtube;9lkuPt6ylEY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?annotation_id=annotation_477202&feature=iv&src_vid=f4dzzv81X9w&v=9lkuPt6ylEY[/video]
1. Characterized by transference; esp. of words or phrases, metaphorical, figurative.
2. Passed from hand to hand; common, ordinary, vulgar. _Obs._
3. _Handed down_ from generation to generation; traditional; also, _repeated by one from another, as a statement._ 
OED

Transla-trix*: Paul McCartney's 'My Valentine' featuring Natalie Portman






* * transˈlatrix* [fem., in L. form, of translator: see -trix.] = translatress. 
1892 _Nation_ (N.Y.) 18 Aug. 133/1 _The translatrix knows her Greek well enough to do this._ 
1902 _Speaker_ 4 Oct. 19/1 _Is it the translatrix or Gregorovius himself who is guilty of [the mistake]?_ :wub:
OED


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2013)

...
Cocaine In My Brain - Dillinger






Knife and fork,
bottle and cork, 
that's the way 
to spell New York 

This rhyme goes back to probably at least the 1910s. Doug Wilson, of the American Dialect Society list, found the 1915 citation below.

21 Dec. 1915, _Syracuse (NY) Herald_, p. 7, col. 2:
FREAK LETTER REACHES DESTINATION QUICKLY
Buffalo Postoffice Clerk Solves Puzzle of Strangely Addressed Missive.
(...)
The address side of the envelope bore in the center a picture of a buffalo. Underneath were the pictures of a knife, a fork, a bottle and a cork. The latter is part of a saying - "A knife, a fork, a bottle and a cork spells New York. The local clerk interpreted this part right when he guessed that the letter was meant for some [sic] in Buffalo, N. Y.


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2013)

...
_*Happy Trails*_ - Quicksilver Messenger Service

[video=youtube;Wi0e7brHdMQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Wi0e7brHdMQ[/video]

Side One
1. Who Do You Love - Part 1 (Ellas McDaniel aka Bo Diddley aka The Originator) --00:00
2. When You Love (Gary Duncan) -- 03:34 
3. Where You Love (Greg Elmore) -- 08:51
4. How You Love (John Cipollina) -- 15:00
5. Which Do You Love (David Freiberg) -- 17:47 
6. Who Do You Love - Part 2 (Ellas McDaniel) -- 19:38

Side Two
1. Mona (Ellas McDaniel) --25:32
2. Maiden Of The Cancer Moon (Duncan) --32:36 
3. Calvary (Duncan) -- 35:30
4. Happy Trails (Dale Evans) -- 49.05

"It begins with an entire side dedicated to Bo Diddley's "Who Do You Love," superbly recorded at the Fillmores East and West. Quicksilver has been doing this number for some years. Now they have taken Bo Diddley's horror story and come back with one of the best rock and roll recordings to emerge from San Francisco, a performance that captures all the excitement and grandeur of the great days of the scene in a way that is almost too fine to be real. If rock and roll really will stand, as the Showmen sang, it will be music like this that makes it that way.

Quicksilver goes into it at full speed, John Cipollina's guitar alternately harsh and sweet. clashing with Gary Duncan's rhythm, Greg Elmore's drumming simple and solid, never an iota of sloppiness, not a note missed. They use the infamous Bo Diddley rhythm not as a crutch, not as something for the rhythm section to play with while the lead takes it; Quicksilver finds dimensions of that "bump buddy bump bump — bump bump" beat that no one has even suggested before, as they stretch it, bend it, move around it, as a motif or a bridge, as an idea rather than as a pattern.

The vocals are wild and screaming, like on the first Moby Grape album, but with the singing constantly jerked in like a zipper pulled hard. This combination of vocal anarchy and almost vicious timing pushes everything just past that point where one thought the limits were.

Describing this song is almost like trying to explain the plot of a movie by Godard; it opens with some of the finest hard rock ever recorded, then moves fast through a Bloomfield-like solo by Gary Duncan (but with an edge on it), then into an interlude of yelling and shouting by the audience, the participation of the listeners almost like a "found object" out of Dada, a beautiful example of the kind of communication rock and roll is all about. Cipollina takes over again, the excitement flashes, and finally David Friberg [sic] and his bass slowly take it apart and put it back together, with the chilling words whispered and hissed out to the audience — "graveyard mind ... don't mind dyin'" — the tension builds and they hit it all at once, guitars harder and harder. Elmore pounding, voices screaming; everything working. By the time the band yells "Bye!" to the audience it's just not to be believed.

There is another side to this record: "Mona" comes off very well, as do two compositions by Gary Duncan which closely resemble "The Fool." Happy Trails closes with Dale Evan's "Happy Trails," which was a nice idea. But it took me two hours to even get to the other side." 

~ Greil Marcus, _Rolling Stone_, May 3, 1969


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2013)

...
*Quicksilver Messenger Service* - Quicksilver Messenger Service






Side One
1. Pride Of Man (Hamilton Camp) --00:00
2. Light Your Windows (Gary Duncan, David Freiberg) --04:10
3. Dino's Song (Dino Valenti) --06:50
4. *Gold And Silver* (Gary Duncan, S.Schuster) --10:01

Side Two
1. It's Been Too Long (Ron Polte) --16:47 
2. The Fool (Gary Duncan, David Freiberg) --19:50

"Gold And Silver" is (whether intended or not) a rock arrangement of Dave Brubeck's "Take Five." Cipollina's guitar excursions are singularly evocative of Paul Desmond's sax changes. They manage to get away from the "Take Five" theme a bit by going into some Vanilla Fudgish, sluggish tempo drags which develop into a takeoff reminiscent of the Flag's "Another Country," even adding some fluttery, tinkly sounds a la Country Joe & the Fish.

~ Barry Gifford, _Rolling Stone_, July 6, 1968


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2013)

...
Ballad for the Touch-Deprived - Berlin Brides

[video=youtube;oYOIqjHUisc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=oYOIqjHUisc#![/video] 

I went to the doctor to examine my foot
It felt mistreated by a kinky boot
I took my shoe off and I felt his hand
It must have been the first time since I joined this band

I called the masseur to rub my back
His name was Jacob but I call him Jack
I felt self-conscious while removing my clothes
I lack human contact I'm afraid it shows

I'm living my life in perfect bliss
Though there's one thing I truly miss
I sing this ballad for the touch-deprived
If you hold my hand I'll be revived

I went to the shop to try on a dress
I wished to dazzle and impress
When the salesgirl came to zip me up
Her sudden touch made me jump

Oh yeah, it made me jump

I do shiatsu with a girl named Clare
I pay good money in return of care
And when she presses my meridian points
I hear the groan from all my joints

I'm living my life in perfect bliss
Though there 's one thing I truly miss
I sing this ballad for the touch-deprived
If you hold my hand I'll be revived


Été Athénien






Paris sous la pluie quel dommage quel ennui
Madrid qué calor no hay mar qué horror

Aténas en verano andamos mano a mano
Verano en Aténas te conozco apénas

Cet été athénien c’est le mien et le tien
On est louche on se touche on se tient par la main
Cet été athénien c’est le mien et le tien
Louche touche tient par la main

L’Acropole quelle beauté mais la ville quelle saleté
El mar qué splendor y el agua qué frescor

Aténas en verano andamos mano a mano
Verano en Aténas te conozco apénas

Cet été athénien c’est le mien et le tien
On est louche on se touche on se tient par la main
Cet été athénien c’est le mien et le tien
Louche touche tient par la main


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2013)

...
I Wanna Be Adored - The Raveonettes


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2013)

...
Purrfect (_Love, Pussycats & Carwrecks_ LP) - Funki Porcini


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2013)

...
Με την ευκαιρία των γενεθλίων του Λου Ριντ που μας θύμισε σήμερα ο OldBullLee εκεί, πρώτα μια ωραιότατη δίωρη επιλογή κομματιών του που βρήκα στο youtube (το _Street Hassle_ δεν το βρήκα ολόκληρο, αλλά ευτυχώς το ομώνυμο κομμάτι του δίσκου, ένα από τα καλύτερα που έγραψε ποτέ ο Ριντ, το έβαλε ο OldBullLee):





1. Walk On The Wild Side (Transformer) 00:00
2. Romeo Had Juliet (New York) 04:17
3. New Sensations (New Sensations) 07:33
4. Temporary Thing (Rock And Roll Heart) 13:09
5. Sad Song (Berlin) 18:21
6. Outside (Mistrial) 25:18
7. Think It Over (Growing Up In Public) 28:21 
8. Kill Your Sons (Sally Can't Dance) 31:46 
9. Wild Child (Lou Reed) 35:26
10. NYC Man (Set The Twilight Reeling) 40:10
11. Satellite Of Love (Transformer) 45:06
12. Street Hassle (Street Hassle) 48:49 
13. What's Good (Magic And Loss) 59:41
14. Caroline Says II (Berlin) 1:03:04
15. Waves Of Fear (The Blue Mask) 1:07:17 
16. Perfect Day (Transformer) 1:11:30 
17. Dirty Blvd. (New York) 1:15:17
18. Legendary Hearts (Legendary Hearts) 1:19:05
19. Sword Of Damocles (Magic And Loss) 1:22:17
20. Crazy Feeling (Coney Island Baby) 1:26:00
21. I Love You, Suzanne (New Sensations) 1:28:58 
22. The Gun (The Blue Mask) 1:32:17
23. Vicious (Transformer) 1:37:58
24. Coney Island Baby (Coney Island Baby) 1:38:56 
25. Magic And Loss (Magic And Loss) 1:45:32


και για να ροκάρουμε πραγματικά, ένα από τα καλύτερα ροκ λάιβ που έχουν κυκλοφορήσει ποτέ, _*Rock 'n' Roll Animal*_:






1. Intro/Sweet Jane - 00:00
2. Heroin – 08:00
3. White Light/White Heat – 20:46
4. Lady Day – 25:55
5. Rock 'n' Roll – 29:53

You're never ever too old to rock 'n' roll...


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2013)

...
Toasting to the music

You'll Want Me Back - Curtis Mayfield & The Impressions







inspires toasting the riddim






You Don't Care Riddim Mix

1. Pat Kelly and the Techniques - You Don't Care (D. Reid, 1967) Original

2. Lizzy and Dennis Alcapone - If you don't care (D. Reid, 1971)

3. Nora Dean - Barbwire (D. Reid, 1970)

4. Denis Alcapone - Mosquito One (D. Reid, 1971)

5. Dennis Alcapone - El Paso (C. Dodd, 1971)

6. Lone Ranger - Noah in the Ark (C. Dodd, 1981)

7. Devon Russell - Make Me Believe in You (C. Dodd, 1982)

8. Slim Smith - You Don't Care (C. Dodd, 1968)


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2013)

...
_*Solar Fire*_ - Manfred Mann's Earth Band






Side one
1. Father of Day, Father of Night (Bob Dylan) – 9:55
2. In the Beginning, Darkness (Manfred Mann, Mick Rogers, Chris Slade) - 5:22
3. Pluto the Dog (Mann, Rogers, Slade, Colin Pattenden) – 2:48

Side two
1. Solar Fire (Mann, Rogers, Slade, Pattenden) – 5:15
2. Saturn, Lord of the Ring/Mercury, The Winged Messenger (Mann/Mann, Rogers) – 6:31
3. Earth, The Circle Part 2 (Mann) – 3:23
4. Earth, The Circle Part 1 (Mann) – 3:56

Bonus Tracks (1998 re-issue)
1. Joybringer (Gustav Holst, Mann, Rogers, Slade) – 3:25
2. Father of Day, Father of Night (Edited version) (Dylan) – 3:03


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2013)

...
Green Door - Jim Lowe






Midnight, one more night without sleeping
Watching, 'til the morning comes creeping
Green door, what's that secret you're keeping

There's an old piano and they play it hot 
Behind the green door
Don't know what they're doing but they laugh a lot 
Behind the green door
I wish they'd let me in so I could find out what's 
Behind the green door

Knocked once, tried to tell them i'd been there
Door slam, hospitality's thin there
Wonder, just what's going on in there

I saw an eye ball peeping through a smoky cloud 
Behind the green door
Well I said Joe sent me someone laughed out loud 
Behind the green door
All I wanna do is join the happy crowd
Behind the green door

Midnight, one more night without sleeping
Watching, 'til the morning comes creeping
Green door, what's that secret you're keeping
Green door, what's that secret you're keeping 
Green Door


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2013)

...
 _Psychedelic Jungle_

Green Door - The Cramps 







The natives are restless 






Well, there's an uprising down on Watusi Street
And the witch doctor don't know what to think!
Well, the big chief says it isn't so
They get dressed up, messed up, ready to go
And the natives are restless
The natives are restless tonight!

Yeah, they're doin' a dance no one's ever seen,
And they're barbecuin' real human beans!
They pick their teeth with porcupine
And wash you down with jungle wine!
Ooh, the natives are restless
The natives are restless tonight!
(Mmm, wanna bite?)

Well, in the heat of the city, it's hard to be cool,
You don't wanna do nothin' too terri-bool
But in my neighborhood, there's somethin' you should know
When the drum beat starts, it's time to go!
Ooh, the natives are restless
The natives are restless tonight!


The Crusher






Do the Hammerlock
Do the Hammerlock, you turkey necks, rawrr
Everybody's doin' it
Rowwwrrr!

Do the Eye Gouge
Now do the Eye Gouge, you turkey necks
Everybody's doin' it
Rowwwrrr!

Alright, you turkey necks!
I'm wanna teach you how to do the Crusher!
And if you don't learn it now
I'm gonna getcha in the ring
Rowwrr!

Now first ya take your fist
And ya put it on your waist
And then ya squeeze your partner's head
Until she's blue in the face!
Rowwwrrr!
Yeah, do the Crusher

Do the Crusher
Do the Crusher, you turkey necks, rowr
Everybody's doin' it
Wowwwrrr!


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2013)

...
Replays:

Sign of the times - Prince






Sign o' the times mess with your mind 
Hurry before it's too late


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2013)

...
*H to He, Who Am the Only One* - Van der Graaf Generator






00:00 Killer
08:20 House with no door
14:51 The Emperor in his War RoomThe Emperor
The Rooom​23:08 LostThe Dance in Sand and Sea
The Dance in the Frost
​34:21 Pioneers over c.


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2013)

...
_*Fool's Mate*_ - Peter Hammill






01. 00:00 Imperial Zeppelin
02. 03:37 Candle
03. 07:52 Happy
04. 10:26 Solitude
05. 15:22 Vision
06. 18:35 Re-Awakening
07. 22:32 Sunshine
08. 26:29 Child
09. 30:52 Summer Song (In The Autumn)
10. 33:06 Viking
11. 37:45 The Birds
12. 41:20 I Once Wrote Some Poems 






Paul Whitehead


----------



## OldBullLee (Mar 13, 2013)

Εδώ και λίγες μέρες δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω Κουικσίλβερ που μας πρόσφερες προσφάτως. Ιδιαίτερα το Χάπι Τρέιλς το ξανάκουγα και το ξανάκουγα και το ξανάκουγα μέχρι προχθές που ...... Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι.


----------



## nickel (Mar 13, 2013)

Ο συνδρομητής του #1686 έκλεισε το λογαριασμό του στο γιουτιούμπι, οπότε πάμε σε άλλο φίλο του συγκροτήματος.

Quicksilver Messenger Service - Happy Trails - 1969


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2013)

OldBullLee said:


> Εδώ και λίγες μέρες δεν μπορώ να κατεβάσω Κουικσίλβερ που μας πρόσφερες προσφάτως. Ιδιαίτερα το Χάπι Τρέιλς το ξανάκουγα και το ξανάκουγα και το ξανάκουγα μέχρι προχθές που ...... Μπορείς να κάνεις κάτι.



Καλημέρα,

Παρότι ο Νίκελ έπραξε τα δέοντα, ορίστε κι άλλη μια, εφεδρική, από έναν χρήστη με ωραία αβατάρα, το εξώφυλλο του Trout Mask Replica:






Εμ, έτσι είναι το youtubuerilla, ο γιουτουμποκλεφτοπόλεμος: κυνηγάνε οι εταιρείες που έχουν τα δικαιώματα, κλείνουν λογαριασμούς, αποκλείουν βίντεο, αλλά έχουν πολλούς και καπάτσους απέναντι. Να μια περίπτωση εν τοις πολλοίς το ευ εκ των πολλών το ευ. 

Πάντως, για να μπορείς κι εσύ να κάνεις κάτι την άλλη φορά: γκουγκλάρεις "Τίτλος Δίσκου full album" στην αναζήτηση _Βίντεο_ κι αν δεν σου βγάλει αυτό που θέλεις, πας στα _Εργαλεία αναζήτησης_ και επιλέγεις στη _διάρκεια_ τη _Μακρά (> 20 λεπτά)_. Δεν τα βρίσκεις όλα, ωστόσο το τι κυκλοφορεί πλέον είναι απίστευτο, ιδίως για τους πιο παλιούς που δεν είχαμε συνηθίσει τέτοιες πολυτέλειες, αλλά κάναμε σαφάρι-κυνήγι θησαυρού στα λιγοστά και πανάκριβα δισκάδικα με δίσκους εισαγωγής, επίσημα ή λαθραία, και μεταχειρισμένους από τους Αμερικάνους της Βάσης του Ελληνικού. Είχε κι αυτό τη γοητεία του όμως, τη χαρά της ανακάλυψης, την ευρημαγαλλίαση. Κι εγώ το ξανακούω τώρα, στο πικάπ, βινύλιο αγορασμένο με αιματηρές οικονομίες στα λυκειακά μου χρόνια. :) Διόρθωσα και το #1686, μέχρι να σβήσουν κι εκείνο το βίντεο.

Με την ευκαιρία, ο Τσιπολίνα με τον Γκραβενίτη στο Ρόδον, 31 Δεκεμβρίου 1987, μαζί με τον Νταγκ Κίλμερ στο μπάσο και τον Τόνι Τζόνσον στα τύμπανα, ενάμιση χρόνο πριν μας αφήσει χρόνους ο μέγας Κρομμυΐνος:






1. Walkin' Blues 0:01
2. Funky News 6:46
3. Anna 10:59
4. Get Together 17:11
5. Born in Chicago 23:11
6. Small Walk-In Box 28:16
7. Four Floors﻿ or Forty 37:58
8. You Can't Hurt Me No More 43:16


----------



## OldBullLee (Mar 13, 2013)

Σ' ευχαριστώ ω ... Daeman και ιδιαίτερα για το κρεμμυδάτο επιδόρπιο: a real treat!


----------



## OldBullLee (Mar 13, 2013)

When You Love : un fucking believable !


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2013)

...
Well, in this thread I'm not usually fucking around with music. Un fucking? No, thanks, mate, I still got something liveable left in my erm... bones. "Unbefuckinglievable", yes, abso-bloody-lutely. ;)


----------



## Earion (Mar 13, 2013)

Φοβερό εύρημα, Δαεμάνε, και σ' ευχαριστούμε. Παραμονή Πρωτοχρονιάς του '88, αξέχαστη βραδιά. Ο Γκραβενίτης να προσπαθεί να μιλήσει ελληνικά! Μια ολόκληρη εποχή πίσω μας. Τα θυμάται ο Θοδωρής Μανίκας εδώ (τελευταία παράγραφο).


----------



## daeman (Mar 13, 2013)

...
Είναι ζευγάρι μ' εκείνα του Σκρίμιν Τζέι, πάλι στο Ρόδο, παραμονές πρωτοχρονιάς του 2000. Μόνο που σ' εκείνη την τελευταία του συναυλία ήμουνα, ενώ σ' αυτήν του Γκραβενίτη δεν μπόρεσα. Είχα σοβαρό λόγο όμως και μου βγήκε σε καλό, _και_ για μένα αξέχαστο, παρότι τότε έλεγα «θα πάω κι ας μου βγει και σε κακό». Αυτά όμως λέγονται τσουγκρίζοντας ποτήρια. 
Α ναι, θέλει ξεψάχνισμα, αλλά ωραίο άρθρο, ωραίο θέμα, ωραίο νήμα. ;)


----------



## Earion (Mar 14, 2013)

Ε, άμα ήταν για καλό, χαλάλι ;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2013)

...
_Human Traffic: _The Itchy Finga Trigga Niggaz 







My Last Request - Grim


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2013)

...
Let them do the New "Harlem Shake"; I'd rather do the Harlem Shuffle (it comes with instructions, too):

Bob & Earl







The Rolling Stones






And there's always a whole lotta shaking going on in Shake a tailfeather, along with the twist, the boogaloo, the bonny moronie, the mashed potato, the frug, the monkey, and the loop the loop. It's all a big, endless loop, anyway.


----------



## bernardina (Mar 17, 2013)

And there's always a whole lotta shaking going on in Shake a tailfeather, along with the twist, the boogaloo, the bonny moronie, the mashed potato, the frug, the monkey, and the loop the loop. It's all a big, endless loop, anyway.


And whether you just Shake your _Booty_






or your whole _Body_ Down to the Ground






There's always a king a sheikh who's no Dancing Fool but a father a mother of invention --no matter what he says.;)


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2013)

...
So Sad - Marianne Faithfull






Μπέρνη, ευχαριστώ. Το πρώτο αποπάνω το έχω ακόμα σε βινύλιο παλιό, από εκείνα τα θεόβαρα και σκληρά, από τα παιδικάτα μου που ήμουνα «καρεκλάς», ένα από τα λίγα τέτοια που γλίτωσαν από το Μοναστηράκι και δεν ανταλλάχτηκαν με άλλους μεταχειρισμένους δίσκους, όταν έγινα φανατικός ροκάς στα 14. Και για τον σεΐχη είχα φροντίσει, αλλά το φάγανε μπαμπέσικα στη Γιουτουμπία. Δεν πειράζει, αλέκουμ σαλάαμ. :)


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Καλέ πώς!
> Και _τα_ Φαλάσαρνα / _η _Φαλάσαρνα επίσης. Καθώς και μερικά *Φαλάσαιρνα :)



Ευχαριστώ που μ' έστειλες και «μ' έστειλες» στα Φαλάσαρνα και στη Φαλάσαρνα, Μπέρνη. Λέω όμως να πάω λίγο πιο πάνω, στην πλανεύτρα θάλασσα να με ξεσύρει με γλύκα και με πίκρα σήμερο, σαν την άνοιξη που αξιώνομαι κι εφέτο να με ξεσέρνει. Για τον Μάνο, που δεν αξιώθηκε τούτη την άνοιξη, μόνο τον εξέσυρε στο χώμα σήμερο η ζωή.

Στση Γραμπούσας τ' ακρωτήρι - Κώστας Μουντάκης






Στση Γραμπούσας τ' ακρωτήρι
εγλεντούσα μια φορά
μ' έναν Κρητικό ψαρά
ένα γέρο καπετάνιο
που 'χε βάρκα τη χαρά
στση Γραμπούσας τα νερά

Πλανεύτρα θάλασσα
θάλασσα λεβεντοπνίχτρα
πού 'ν' ο γέρο-μερακλής
ο παλιός τραγουδιστής
Ν' αρματώσει τη χαρά του 
το τραγούδι του να πει

Πλανεύτρα θάλασσα
Πλανεύτρα θάλασσα

Όλα τ' άρμενα αρμενίζουν
με πανιά και με κουπιά
Μα του Τσέγκα* τ' αρμενάκι
δεν ξαναγυρίζει πια
στση Γραμπούσας τα νερά

Πλανεύτρα θάλασσα
Πλανεύτρα θάλασσα 







Στης Γραμβούσας τ' ακρωτήρι - Βασίλης Σκουλάς





 
* Ξεχωριστή θέση στο πάνθεον των συνθέτων έχει ο Νικόλαος Τσέγκας. Κι αυτό γιατί δεν ήταν καν μουσικός, δεν έπαιζε κανένα όργανο, παρόλα αυτά όμως το μουσικό του μυαλό άφησε στην κρητική μουσική αρκετούς κλασσικούς συρτούς με αποκορύφωμα τον θρυλικό «Κακράπη» συρτό. Ο Κακράπης, που πήρε την ονομασία του από τον ομώνυμo βράχο της Γραμβούσας, έχει τα περισσότερα γυρίσματα από οποιοδήποτε άλλο συρτό στην κρητική μουσική έως και τις μέρες μας. Τα αρχικά γυρίσματα ήταν πολλά, πράγμα όμως που δυσκόλευε τους καλλιτέχνες να τον αποδώσουν σωστά χωρίς να ξεφεύγουν από τα μέτρα (τα πάσα) του χορού. Ο μοναδικός που τον απέδιδε άριστα και με τα αρχικά γυρίσματα ήταν ο Νικολής Χάρχαλης. Κατόπιν, τον συρτό αυτό, τον επεξεργάστηκε ο θρυλικός λαουτιέρης, ο Γιώργης Κουτσουρέλης και μείωσε κάποια γυρίσματα, αλλά ακόμα και με αυτό τον τρόπο, ο «Κακράπης» συνεχίζει μέχρι και τις μέρες μας να είναι ο πιο δαιδαλώδης σκοπός συρτού.
http://hatzikos.blogspot.gr/2009/12/blog-post_12.html


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2013)

...
Και μια διασκευή του από τον Ζάχο Τερζάκη, που μαζί το τραγουδούσαμε του Μάνου, γλεντισμένοι στο χωριό, να γελά και να κλαίει μαζί, σαν τη ζωή:


----------



## daeman (Mar 24, 2013)

...
Mexico - Dick Dale







La Llorona Loca - Lost Acapulco


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2013)

...
_*Hoodoo Man Blues*_ (1965) - Junior Wells






Buddy Guy – guitar, vocals / Jack Myers – bass / Bill Warren – drums / Junior Wells – harmonica, vocals

Original Album
01 00:00 "Snatch It Back and Hold It"
02 02:50 "Ships on the Ocean"
03 06:56 "Good Morning Schoolgirl"
04 10:48 "Hound Dog"
05 12:54 "In the Wee Wee Hours"
06 16:37 "Hey Lawdy Mama"
07 19:48 "Hoodoo Man Blues"
08 21:53 "Early in the Morning"
09 26:39 "We're Ready"
10 30:16 "You Don't Love Me, Baby"
11 32:38 "Chitlin Con Carne"
12 34:50 "Yonder Wall"
Bonus Tracks
13 38:58 "Studio Chatter"
14 39:08 "I Ain't Stranded"
15 42:15 "Studio Chatter 2"
16 42:21 "In The Wee Wee Hours (Alternate Take)"
17 46:52 "Studio Chatter 3"
18 47:00 "Hoodoo Man Blues (Alternate Take)" 
19 49:50 "Studio Chatter 4"
20 49:56 "Chitlin Con Carne (Alternate Take)" 
21 53:07 "Studio Chatter 5"
22 53:39 "Yonder Wall (Alternate Take 7)"
23 55:46 "Studio Chatter 6"
24 56:45 "Yonder Wall (Alternate Take 11)"
25 59:18 "Studio Chatter 7"
26 59:41 "Yonder Wall (Alternate Take 13)"


----------



## daeman (Mar 27, 2013)

...
Cement Dry (_Rag 'N Roll Revue_) - Cathy Chamberlain





 
Once-popular jazz singer happy with low-key life
Cathy Chamberlain’s second-grade teacher issued a dire warning on her report card: Your child is very intelligent - but she must channel her energy or she’ll end up in show business.

“We lived in Los Angeles and my parents had friends in show business and they knew what a tough life it was so it did worry them. They tried to push me toward mathematics and engineering,” reflects Chamberlain, now a 64-year-old Boca Raton resident.

As for her teacher’s prediction: Right on target. Chamberlain became a popular jazz singer who appeared in everything from the lead role in the musical “Hair” to headlining Carnegie Hall and producing the album “Rag’n Roll Revue”. Her jazz band, Ace in the Hole, played at several clubs in New York City (where audience members included Cher and Tom Jones) and she spent a year performing her one-act show aboard the paddleboat Delta Queen as it traveled along the Mississippi River. Her cabaret act, “Cathy Chamberlain’s Rag ‘n Roll Revue”, toured nationally and she co-produced two movie soundtracks: the documentary “Hollywood’s Wild Angel, Roger Corman” (awarded honorable mention at Cannes) and “Happy Birthday Gemini” (starring Madeleine Kahn and Rita Moreno) She also wrote the lyrics for the musical, “The Legend of Pearl Hart,” which was produced in New York City in 2006.

 Cathy Chamberlain with musician Paul Simon from circa 1977. (Photo Courtesy of Cathy Chamberlain)

Although her heyday is over, she still performs occasionally at St. Andrews Estates where she lives, along with once a month Dixieland jazz sessions with the Hot Jazz & Alligator Society at Henry’s Hideaway in Pompano Beach.

“When I go out on stage it is as if I never left,” says Chamberlain, who moved to Florida last year from Manhattan. “It’s nice to still be able to perform.”

But she adds: “There is nothing like playing in New York and being at the top of the heap which I did for a number of years. I never had to make dinner reservations or nightclub reservations. People asked me for autographs. I was very lucky to be able to make a living doing what I loved.”

These days, things have changed and that’s fine with her. “People have no idea who I am now and that is OK. It’s nice to live a low-key lifestyle.”

There are two celebs in her life, though: her cats Ray Charles and Mildred Bailey.


Rag 'N Roll 






I once had a cat, a calico male
who would sit on my piano and swing his tail...


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

...
A Bright Cold Day In April - Sonic Boom Six






It was a bright cold day in April, the clocks
Were striking on thirteen when she checked the mailbox
She yawned and took her place
Numbered and indexed and neat in the database
Just looked the same as any old letter
In it drop, tear the top, a card inside
They say that I’ll make our lives better
Nothing to fear if you’ve got none to hide

You’ll be data protected
You’ll be part of the team
Now that you’re a number on the screen
All securely connected
To the central machine
Now that you’re a number on the screen

Outside, the sky was shiny and blue
The officer stopped her and scanned all her details through
She smiled because she knew
That he was from England cos he had a nice card too
The fingerprint it didn’t upset her
For these laws in the wars we fought and died
They say that’ll make our lives better
Nothing to fear if you’ve got none to hide

(Robin) Your attention! Our survey says our system has total public approval of the use of your data for preventioneering of illegals, full obliterati of dole scrounge tacticians and further elucidation of preventative counter measures on the continued war on terror.

So there is no reason for you to worry
there is no reason for you to worry
there is no reason for you to worry
And there is no reason for you to worry
Things are under control

It was a bright cold day in April, the clocks
Were striking on thirteen when she checked the mailbox
By then it was too late
to save civil liberties we don’t appreciate

http://www.sonicboomsix.co.uk/lyricsalbums#BRIGHT


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

...
Hey Big Brother - Rare Earth






Now that you've got the picture 
What you going to do?

Hey big brother, I know you're out there somewhere 
Are you watching me?
Are you watching us?
If we don't get our thing together, big brother will be watching us 
He ain't gonna get me, are you gonna let him get you? 
He'll never get me, he'll never get me, no 
Big brother's coming 
Don't let him get to you

Hey big brother


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

...
Nineteen Forty-Eightish - Jimmy Page & Roy Harper






The lemmings push their pens and rush
In hoards of crashing stupor
Towards the farms of Babylon
To scramble mother nature
Where unrelenting drudgery
Is all there is to nurture
And life and death are by consent
And love is for oppression
Welcome to my nightmare
It's the one in which I always press the button
...

Just as I light the loaded fire
A space invader lands
It's full of cops and bureaucrats
With bouquets of final demands
And I see my life flash before me again
Slipping through my hands
As the sound of harvest closes in
Swooping - reaping
Welcome to my nightmare
It's the one in which I walk when I'm not sleeping
...

And shadows fight with men of straw
In pockets of derision
While mother checks up on the stars
Denies her intuition
And sends young Julia to school
To learn an empty vision
That's full of paper tiger rats
To pass to her own children
Welcome to my nightmare
I'm the father, son and whole polluted system

In nineteen eighty-four
Nineteen eighty-four
Nineteen eighty-four
The one we've all been longing for
Nineteen eighty-four


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2013)

...
Testify - Rage Against The Machine






Who controls the past now controls the future
Who controls the present now controls the past
Who controls the past now controls the future
Who controls the present now?

Now testify
Testify
It's right outside your door
Now testify

"If you're not turned on to politics, politics will turn on you." 
~ Ralph Nader


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2013)

...
Sleep Together (carefully, very carefully) - Porcupine Tree







Yellow _Hedgerow_ Dreamscape


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
Where Have All The Good Times Gone - The Kinks






Well, lived my life and never stopped to worry 'bout a thing
Opened up and shouted out and never tried to sing
Wondering if I'd done wrong
Will this depression last for long?

Won't you tell me
Where have all the good times gone?
Where have all the good times gone?

Well, once we had an easy ride and always felt the same
Time was on my side and I had everything to gain
Let it be like yesterday
Please let me have happy days

Ma and Pa look back at all the things they used to do
Didn't have no money and they always told the truth
Daddy didn't have no toys
And mummy didn't need no boys

Well, yesterday was such an easy game for you to play
But let's face it things are so much easier today
Guess you need some bringing down
And get your feet back on the ground

Won't you tell me
Where have all the good times gone?
Where have all the good times gone?
Where have all the good times gone? 

http://www.kindakinks.net/discography/showsong.php?song=447


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
Mr. Churchill Says [_Arthur (Or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire_] - The Kinks






Well Mr. Churchill says, Mr. Churchill says
We gotta fight the bloody battle to the very end
Mr. Beaverbrook says we gotta save our tin
And all the garden gates
And empty cans are gonna make us win

We shall defend our island
On the land and on the sea
We shall fight them on the beaches
On the hills and in the fields
We shall fight them in the streets
Never in the field of human conflict was so much owed to so few
'Cos they have made our British Empire
A better place for me and you
And this was their finest hour
Well Mr. Montgomery says
And Mr. Mountbatten says
We gotta fight the bloody battle to the very end
As Vera Lynn would say
We'll meet again someday
But all the sacrifices we must make before the end

Did you hear that plane flying overhead
There's a house on fire and there's someone lying dead
We gotta clean up the streets
And get me back on my feet
Because we wanna be free
Do your worst and we'll do our best
We're gonna win the way that Mr. Churchill says
Oh! oh! oh! oh! oh! oh! Well Mr. Churchill says
We gotta hold up our chins
We gotta show some courage and some discipline
We gotta black up the windows and nail up the doors
And keep right on till the end of the war 

http://www.kindakinks.net/discography/showsong.php?song=261


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2013)

...
Shangri-la [_Arthur (Or the Decline and Fall of the British Empire_]- The Kinks






Now that you've found your paradise
This is your Kingdom to command
You can go outside and polish your car
Or sit by the fire in your Shangri-la
Here is your reward for working so hard
Gone are the lavatories in the back yard
Gone are the days when you dreamed of that car
You just want to sit in your Shangri-la

Put on your slippers and sit by the fire
You've reached your top and you just can't get any higher
You're in your place and you know where you are
In your Shangri-la
Sit back in your old rocking chair
You need not worry, you need not care
You can't go anywhere
Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la

The little man who gets the train
Got a mortgage hanging over his head
But he's too scared to complain
'Cos he's conditioned that way
Time goes by and he pays off his debts
Got a TV set and a radio
For seven shillings a week
Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la

And all the houses in the street have got a name
'Cos all the houses in the street they look the same
Same chimney pots, same little cars, same window panes
The neighbors call to tell you things that you should know
They say their lines, they drink their tea, and then they go
They tell your business in another Shangri-la
The gas bills and the water rates, and payments on the car
Too scared to think about how insecure you are
Life ain't so happy in your little Shangri-la
Shangri-la, Shangri-la la-la-la-la-la-la-la-la

Put on your slippers and sit by the fire
You've reached your top and you just can't get any higher
You're in your place and you know where you are
In your Shangri-la
Sit back in your old rocking chair
You need not worry, you need not care
You can't go anywhere
Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la, Shangri-la

http://www.kindakinks.net/discography/showsong.php?song=347


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2013)

...
_*New Boots and Panties!!*_ - Ian Dury 






0:00 Wake Up &﻿ Make Love With Me / 4:25 Sweet Gene Vincent / 7:58 I'm Partial To Your Abracadabra / 11:11 My Old Man / 14:51 Billericay Dickie / 19:10 Clevor Trever / 24:03 If I Was With A Woman / 27:28 Blockheads / 30:58 Plaistow Patricia / 35:12 Blackmail Man / 37:29 Sex & Drugs & Rock'n'Roll / 40:43 Razzle In My Pocket / 43:41 You're More Than Fair / 46:41 England's Glory (Live) / 50:10 What A Waste!


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2013)

...
Hound Dog / Down Home Shakedown - Big Mama Thornton with Buddy Guy, Big Walter "Shakey" Horton, Dr. Ross & John Lee Hooker






You ain't nothing but a hound dog
Been snoopin' round my door
You can wag your tail
But I ain't gonna feed you no more

You told me you was high class
I could see through that
And baby I know
You ain't no real cool cat

And bow wow to you, too.


----------



## daeman (Apr 17, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Στη βορειοανατολική Κρήτη, περίπου στα μισά της διαδρομής από τον Άγιο Νικόλαο προς τη Σητεία, υπάρχουν μερικά όμορφα, απείραχτα από τον διερχόμενο τουρισμό χωριά, σκαρφαλωμένα στις απόκρημνες πλαγιές με απεριόριστη θέα στον κόλπο του Μιραμπέλλου και το Κρητικό πέλαγο. Το 1992, σ' ένα από αυτά, τη Μυρσίνη, χωριό ζωντανό, μια παρέα νέων στην ψυχή σχημάτισε έναν άτυπο σύλλογο φίλων του Νίκου Παπάζογλου, με ανεπίσημο καταστατικό γραμμένο με στίχους από τα τραγούδια του.
> 
> Εκείνο το καλοκαίρι, Αύγουστο μήνα, με τη συμβολή πολλών χωριανών και φίλων από την περιοχή, στήθηκε μια αυτοσχέδια σκηνή ανάμεσα στο μπακάλικο και τη μουρνιά και ο Νίκος Παπάζογλου έδωσε την πρώτη του συναυλία στη Μυρσίνη. Μετά το τέλος της συναυλίας, οι θεατές - στριμωγμένοι σε κάθε γωνιά και κρεμασμένοι σαν τσαμπιά στις αυλές και τα παραθύρια - δεν άφηναν τους μουσικούς να φύγουν, κι εκείνοι, τραβάτε με κι ας κλαίω, κάθισαν στο γλέντι που στήθηκε εν ριπή οφθαλμού, και η ρακοποσία, η μεζεδοφαγία, τα τραγούδια, η ανάταση, η νύχτα η λαμπρή, κράτησαν μέχρι το ξημέρωμα. Από τότε, σχεδόν κάθε καλοκαίρι, ο Νικόλας κατέβαινε στη Μυρσίνη για μια συναυλία ή μια βόλτα σ' εκείνα τα λημέρια.
> ...







 
Την επόμενη χρονιά:


daeman said:


> Επειδή, ευτυχώς, δεν είναι όλα μαύρα (ούτε αποκλειστικά μπλε, πράσινα, κόκκινα, κίτρινα ή όποιο άλλο χρώμα της αρεσκείας ή της απαρεσκείας σας), αλλά υπάρχουν ακόμα πολλά καθάρια, κρυστάλλινα και λαγαρά, που παίρνουν το χρώμα - ή καλύτερα _τα χρώματα _- που εμείς βλέπουμε μέσα τους. Κι αν στερέψουνε για λίγο, έρχεται καιρός που αναβλύζουνε ξανά, σαν τη βρύση της Μυρσίνης που, λίγο πριν το Πάσχα φέτος, αναστήθηκε πάλι.
> 
> Η βρύση της Μυρσίνης - Κωστής Μπραβάκης (Η αγκαλιά της Μυρσίνης)
> ...


Την επόμενη χρονιά:



Νίκος Μακρυνάκης said:


> Σα σήμερο σαλπάρισες
> για το στερνό ταξίδι
> με το φουλάρι γι' άλμπουρο
> και τη ζωή ταξίμι
> ...


Μίλησε βρύση να μου πεις πού πήγε το νερό σου
κι έχω δυο χρόνους να το ιδώ να στραφταλίζει ομπρός σου


----------



## bernardina (Apr 18, 2013)

Τι θες και με πλαντάς πρωί πρωί;


----------



## daeman (Apr 23, 2013)

...
An Owl Song - Canned Heat






Alan "Blind Owl" Christie Wilson (July 4, 1943 – September 3, 1970) was the leader, singer, and primary composer in the American blues band Canned Heat. He played guitar and harmonica, and wrote several songs for the band. 
"Wilson is the greatest harmonica player ever" ~ John Lee Hooker 


Five Owls (Canned Heat) arranged for guitar - Bill Norcott


----------



## bernardina (Apr 23, 2013)

Free at last.
And going back to his roots






Richie Havens is in heavens now...


----------



## OldBullLee (Apr 24, 2013)

Επειδή μια εικόνα ...... Enjoy!


----------



## nickel (Apr 24, 2013)

Τι έγινε; Έφυγε ο Ρίτσι, θυμηθήκαμε το Γούντστοκ;


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2013)

OldBullLee said:


> Επειδή μια εικόνα ...... Enjoy!



Επειδή ένα τραγούδι...

What About Me - Quicksilver Messenger Service






You poisoned my sweet water
You cut down my green trees 
The food you fed my children 
Was the cause of their disease
My world is slowly fallin' down 
And the air's not good to breathe
And those of us who care enough 
We have to do something...


Richie Havens








http://www.richiehavens.com/official_site/home.html

April 22, 2013 (Earth Day)

Say not in grief "He is no more"
but live in thankfulness that he was

A death is not the extinguishing of a light
but the putting out of the lamp
because the dawn has come

_~ Rabindranath Tagore_


----------



## daeman (Apr 24, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Free at last.
> And going back to his roots
> ...
> Richie Havens is in heavens now...



Freedom (2003 Worldwide Protest Against the Iraq War)






I'm not afraid to say it
Sometimes I feel like a motherless child
Sometimes I feel like I'm almost gone...


I Can't Make It Any More






I get too low with no reason
You say it's the moon or maybe the season
but something's not the same
and I won't let my mind believe
Baby, something's wrong
or the feeling's gone
I can't make it anymore...

but 

Here Comes the Sun


----------



## OldBullLee (Apr 24, 2013)

One more ... for the road ... to meet Marvin


----------



## bernardina (Apr 25, 2013)

Η κοπελιά σήμερα θα γινότανε 96.


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2013)

...
Επειδή μεθαύριο είναι του Λαζάρου και αρχίζει η πένθιμη μεγαλοβδομάδα, λέω να κλείσουμε το κεφάλαιο με τα μνημόσυνα με ένα εξαιρετικό μνημουσικό του Στίβεν Στιλς (μια που πιάσαμε τους γουντστοκίδες παραπάνω), το τελευταίο κομμάτι του _Manassas_, γραμμένο για τρεις πρόωρα χαμένους μπλουζογενείς: τον Άλαν Γουίλσον, τον Τζίμι Χέντριξ και τον Ντουέιν Όλμαν.

Blues Man - Stephen Stills






Άιντε, _ζωή_ σ' ελόγου μας, τώρα π' ανθίζουν τα κλωνιά και βγάζει η γης χορτάρι. Άνοιξη λαμπρή, ανάσταση! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2013)

...
E, και για να μην κάνω μισές δουλειές, η βελόνα στ' αυλάκι να τ' ακούσω με μεράκι να γελάσει το χειλάκι:

*Manassas* - Stephen Stills






*The Raven*
1. "Song of Love" – 3:28
2. Medley – 3:34 : "Rock & Roll Crazies" (Stephen Stills, Dallas Taylor) / "Cuban Bluegrass" (Stephen Stills, Joe Lala)
3. "Jet Set (Sigh)" – 4:25
4. "Anyway" – 3:21
5. "Both of Us (Bound to Lose)" (Stephen Stills, Chris Hillman) – 3:00

*The Wilderness*
1. "Fallen Eagle" – 2:03
2. "Jesus Gave Love Away for Free" – 2:59
3. "Colorado" – 2:50
4. "So Begins the Task" – 3:57
5. "Hide It So Deep" – 2:44
6. "Don't Look at My Shadow" – 2:30

*Consider*
1. "It Doesn't Matter" (Chris Hillman, Rick Roberts, Stephen Stills) – 2:30 
2. "Johnny's Garden" – 2:45
3. "Bound to Fall" (Mike Brewer, Tom Mastin) – 1:53 
4. "How Far" – 2:49
5. "Move Around" – 4:15
6. "The Love Gangster" (Stephen Stills, Bill Wyman) – 2:51

*Rock & Roll is Here to Stay*
1. "What to Do" – 4:44
2. "Right Now" – 2:58
3. "The Treasure (Take One)" – 8:03
4. "Blues Man" – 4:04

A sprawling masterpiece, akin to the Beatles' _White Album_, the Stones' _Exile on Main St._, or Wilco's _Being There_ in its makeup, if not its sound. Rock, folk, blues, country, Latin, and bluegrass have all been styles touched on in Stephen Stills' career, and the skilled, energetic musicians he had gathered in Manassas played them all on this album. What could have been a disorganized mess in other hands, though, here all gelled together and formed a cohesive musical statement. The songs are thematically grouped: part one (side one on the original vinyl release) is titled "The Raven," and is a composite of rock and Latin sounds that the group would often perform in full live. "The Wilderness" mainly centers on country and bluegrass (Chris Hillman's and Al Perkins' talents coming to the forefront), with the track "So Begins the Task" later covered by Stills' old flame Judy Collins. Part three, "Consider" is largely folk and folk-rock. "Johnny's Garden," reportedly for the caretaker at Stills' English manor house and not for John Lennon as is often thought, is a particular highlight. Two other notables from the "Consider" section are "It Doesn't Matter" (later redone with different lyrics by the song's uncredited co-writer Rick Roberts on the first Firefall album) and "Move Around," which features some of the first synthesizer used in a rock context. The closing section, titled "Rock & Roll Is Here to Stay," is a rock and blues set with one of the landmarks of _Manassas_' short life, the epic "The Treasure." A sort of Zen-like meditation on love and "oneness," enlivened by the band's most inspired recorded playing it evolves into a bluesy groove washed in Stills' fierce electric slide playing. The delineation lines of the four themed song groupings aren't cut in stone, though, and one of the strengths of the album is that there is a lot of overlap in styles throughout. [...] Unfortunately, the album has been somewhat overlooked over the years, even though Stills considers it some of the best work he has done. Bill Wyman (who guested on "The Love Gangster") has said he would have quit the Rolling Stones to join Manassas.

~ Rob Caldwell, allmusic


----------



## OldBullLee (Apr 26, 2013)

Another great departed. 






To be seen in full screen.


----------



## OldBullLee (Apr 26, 2013)

Και μια γερή δόση από 2 απ' τους καλύτερους, κι' όποιος αντέξει .... 






Ιεροσυλία ;;;; ΟΧΙ βέβαια. Καλό Πάσχα


----------



## OldBullLee (Apr 26, 2013)

Και το μπερεκέτι ..... s'thing exceptional


----------



## OldBullLee (Apr 26, 2013)

Back to the living ..... THE GROOVE


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2013)

...
Apostrophe*'* - Frank Zappa with Captain Beefheart, El Paso







Frank Zappa with Captain Beefheart, El Paso, 23-5-1975, The Bongo Fury Tour






01 intro and tune-up improvisations / 02 Apostrophe [5:22] / 03 Stinkfoot [9:38] / 04 I'm Not Satisfied [15:04] / 05 Carolina Hard-Core Ecstasy [17:17] / 06 Velvet Sunrise [26:38] / 07 A Pound For A Brown [31:56] / 08 You're So Fine [47:20] / 09 Those Lonely Lonely Nights [48:47] / 10 Debra Kadabra [51:43] / 11 Montana [56:00] / 12 improvisations [01:03:01] / 13 Advance Romance [01:11:46] / 14 Florentine Pogen [01:24:19] 

Frank Zappa: guitar, vocals / Don Van Vliet: harp, vocals, soprano sax, assorted craziness / Denny Walley: slide guitar /
George Duke: keyboards, vocals / Napoleon Murphy Brock: tenor sax, vocals / Bruce Fowler: trombone / Tom Fowler: bass / Terry Bozzio: drums / Jimmy Carl Black: vocals


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2013)

...
_*Small Change*_ - Tom Waits






Tom Traubert's Blues / 6:40 Step Right Up / 12:20 Jitterbug Boy / 16:06 I Wish I Was in New Orleans / 21:00 Piano Has Been Drinking (Not Me) / 24:39 Invitation to the Blues / 30:05 Pasties and a G-String / 32:36 Bad Liver and a Broken Heart / 37:26 One That Got Away / 41:33 Small Change (got rained on with his own .38) / 46:41 I Can't Wait to Get Off Work


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2013)

...
Catfish Blues - Robert Petway






Very little is known about Robert Petway. [...] His birth date is guessed at 1908, and the date and even the occurrence of his death is unknown. There is only one known picture of Petway, a publicity photo from 1941. He only recorded 16 songs, but he is said to have been an influence on many notable blues and rock musicians, including John Lee Hooker, Muddy Waters, and Jimi Hendrix.







One of Petway's most influential songs is "Catfish Blues", which he recorded in 1941. Amongst many other reworked versions, Muddy Waters used the arrangement and lyrics of "Catfish Blues" for his single "Rollin' Stone", the song from which the rock group The Rolling Stones chose their band name.

Rollin' Stone - Muddy Waters






Well, my mother told my father,
just before I was born,
"I got a boy child comin',
He's gonna be a rollin' stone


Catfish Blues - Canned Heat


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2013)

...
Boogie Chillen No. 2 (_Hooker 'n Heat_) - John Lee Hooker & Canned Heat


----------



## daeman (May 1, 2013)

...
_*Hooker 'n Heat*_ - John Lee Hooker & Canned Heat 
Disc 1





01 00:00 Messin' with the Hook / 02 03:22 The Feelin' Is Gone / 03 07:54 Send Me Your Pillow / 04 12:42 Sittin' Here Thinkin' / 05 16:48 Meet Me in the Bottom / 06 20:20 Alimonia Blues / 07 24:51 Driftin' Blues / 08 29:47 You Talk Too Much / 
09 33:02 Burnin' Hell / 10 38:29 Bottle Up and Go

Disc 2





01 00:00 The World Today / 02 07:44 I Got My Eyes on You / 03 12:09 Whiskey and Wimmen / 04 16:42 Just You and Me / 05 24:22 Let's Make It / 06 28:27 Peavine / 07 33:30 Boogie Chillen No. 2 / 
Bonus tracks: 08 45:04 It's All Right / 09 50:39 Whiskey And Wimmen (Single Version)

When this two-LP set was initially released in January 1971, Canned Heat was back to its R&B roots, sporting slightly revised personnel. In the spring of the previous year, Larry "The Mole" Taylor (bass) and Harvey Mandel (guitar) simultaneously accepted invitations to join John Mayall's concurrent incarnation of the Bluesbreakers. This marked the return of Henry "Sunflower" Vestine (guitar) and the incorporation of Antonio "Tony" de la Barreda (bass), a highly skilled constituent of Aldolfo de la Parra (drums). Sadly, it would also be the final effort to include co-founder Alan "Blind Owl" Wilson, who passed away in September 1970. Hooker 'n Heat (1971) is a low-key affair split between unaccompanied solo John Lee Hooker (guitar/vocals) tunes, collaborations between Hooker and Wilson (piano/guitar/harmonica), as well as five full-blown confabs between Hooker and Heat. The first platter focuses on Hooker's looser entries that vacillate from the relatively uninspired ramblings of "Send Me Your Pillow" and "Drifter" to the essential and guttural "Feelin' Is Gone" or spirited "Bottle Up and Go." The latter being among those with Wilson on piano. Perhaps the best of the batch is the lengthy seven-minute-plus "World Today," which is languid and poignant talking blues, with Hooker lamenting the concurrent state of affairs around the globe. "I Got My Eyes on You" is an unabashed derivative of Hooker's classic "Dimples," with the title changed for what were most likely legal rather than artistic concerns. That said, the readings of the seminal "Burning Hell" and "Bottle Up and Go" kept their familiar monikers intact. The full-fledged collaborations shine as both parties unleash some of their finest respective work. While Canned Heat get top bill -- probably as it was the group's record company that sprung for Hooker 'n Heat -- make no mistake, as Hooker steers the combo with the same gritty and percussive guitar leads that have become his trademark. The epic "Boogie Chillen No. 2" stretches over 11 and a half minutes and is full of the same swagger as the original, with the support of Canned Heat igniting the verses and simmering on the subsequent instrumental breaks with all killer and no filler.
~ Lindsay Planer, allmusic


----------



## Costas (May 5, 2013)

Τόσο mellow....


----------



## Costas (May 5, 2013)

Ξέρει όμως και ν' ασβεστώνει η Ανάτ μας· Limehouse Blues:






Το ίδιο κομμάτι από τον σπουδαίο δίσκο των Cannonball-Coltrane, του 1959:


----------



## Costas (May 5, 2013)

Μια ηχογράφηση του 1931 του ίδιου κομματιού, σε θαυμάσια ενορχήστρωση του Δουκός Ellington, μας μεταφέρει με το πιο λικνιστικό τέμπο της στη χορευτική ατμόσφαιρα των τότε κλαμπ. Παιγμένη σε γραμμόφωνο εποχής (εξαιρετική ποιότητα!)


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2013)

Η Ανάτ είναι σπουδαία κλαρινετίστρια. Είναι δε πολύ εκφραστική όταν παίζει: κουνιέται, μορφάζει, ηδονίζεται, χορεύει. Εδώ παίζει κλαρίνο στο After you've gone:






Εδώ η πρώτη εκτέλεση του 1918, μαζί με τα λόγια.


----------



## Costas (May 6, 2013)

Αγαθόν το κλείειν με ένα μπλουζ. J Blues, μαζί με τον John Scofield:






Πολύ καληνύχτα σας.


----------



## daeman (May 8, 2013)

...
It's all over now, baby blue - Them







The Story of Them







Don't Look Back


----------



## daeman (May 9, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...
> Πριν από αυτά, όμως, τα δυο πρώτα κομμάτια από τον δίσκο που αρνείται ο Τζακ Μπλακ να πουλήσει στον γκικ, τον πρώτο του Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band, Safe As Milk.
> ...



Και ολόκληρο το _*Safe As Milk*_. Πού το θυμήθηκα; Από μια γάτα αλανιάρα.






Side One
1. Sure 'Nuff 'n Yes I Do 0:00 / 2. Zip Zag Wanderer 2:15 / 3. Call on Me 4:55 / 4. Dropout Boogie 7:32 / 5. I'm Glad 10:05 / 
6. Electricity 13:36

Side Two
7. Yellow Brick Road 16:44 / 8. Abba Zaba 19:12 / 9. Plastic Factory 21:56 / 10. Where There's Woman 25:05 / 
11. Grown So Ugly 27:15 / 12. Autumn's Child 29:42
Bonus Tracks

13. Safe as Milk (Take 5) 33:45 / 14. On Tomorrow 37:59 / 15. Big Black Baby Shoes 44:56 / 16. Flower Pot 49:46 / 
17. Dirty Blue Gene 53:42 / 18. Trust Us (Take 9) 56:26 / 19. Korn Ring Finger 1:03:48

Beefheart's first proper studio album is a much more accessible, pop-inflected brand of blues-rock than the efforts that followed in the late '60s -- which isn't to say that it's exactly normal and straightforward. Featuring Ry Cooder on guitar, this is blues-rock gone slightly askew, with jagged, fractured rhythms, soulful, twisting vocals from Van Vliet, and more doo wop, soul, straight blues, and folk-rock influences than he would employ on his more avant-garde outings. "Zig Zag Wanderer," "Call on Me," and "Yellow Brick Road" are some of his most enduring and riff-driven songs, although there's plenty of weirdness on tracks like "Electricity" and "Abba Zaba." [Buddha's 1999 reissue of Safe as Milk contained restored artwork and seven bonus tracks.]

~ Richie Unterberger, allmusic


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2013)

...


nickel said:


> *"Whenever I hear the word 'culture' I reach for my revolver."
> Όταν ακούω τη λέξη κουλτούρα, τραβάω το πιστόλι μου.*
> [...]


"*That's When I Reach for My Revolver*" is a song by Mission of Burma that was written and sung by band member Clint Conley. It appears on their 1981 EP _Signals, Calls and Marches_. The Chicago punk band Pegboy covered the song on their 1994 album _Earwig_, shortening the title to "Revolver." It was later remade by Moby, and reached number fifty on the UK Singles Chart. It was also covered by then Blur guitarist Graham Coxon as well as Rob Dickinson's band Catherine Wheel. Fucked Up covered the song at the Matador at 21 festival in Las Vegas. The title is a reference to the often-mistranslated quotation commonly attributed to Hermann Göring -- "When I hear the word 'culture', that's when I reach for my revolver" -- the actual quote is "Wenn ich Kultur höre ... entsichere ich meinen Browning!" This translates as: "Whenever I hear [the word] 'culture'... I remove the safety from my Browning!" In fact, it is a line uttered by the character Thiemann in Act 1, Scene 1 of the play _Schlageter_, written by Hanns Johst. The association with Nazism is appropriate, as the play was first performed in April 1933, in honor of Hitler's birthday.

Mission of Burma





http://www.songmeanings.net/songs/view/105042/

Revolver - Pegboy

That's When I Reach for My Revolver - Graham Coxon

Catherine Wheel recorded a version of "That's When I Reach for My Revolver" for their 1992 EP _30 Century Man_. Notably, the song also features slightly altered lyrics from the original, such as the replacement of "The spirit fights to find its way" with "That feeling passes by this way".






Moby covered the song in 1996 and released it as the first single from his studio album _Animal Rights_. It reached number fifty on the UK Singles Chart.

The original version of "That's When I Reach for My Revolver" had a substantially different lyric. Among which is "Tonight the sky is empty/But that is nothing new/Its dead eyes look upon us/And they tell me we're nothing but slaves." Moby changed the lyrics, and the change most noticeable is the third line ("Instead they look upon us"). 





http://moby.org/lyrics/revolver.html

The title of the song caused some controversy, and BBC and MTV asked Moby to change the lyrics. Moby re-recorded the song as "That's When I Realize It's Over", and said he did not find the lyrics change to be very important. Furthermore, the ending of both verses is different in the Moby version.

That's when I realize it's over


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2013)

...
_*I Robot*_ - The Alan Parsons Project 






01. Ι Robot / 02. I Wouldn't Want to Be Like You / 03. Some Other Time / 04. Breakdown / 05. Don't Let It Show / 
06. The Voice / 07. Nucleus / 08. Day After Day (The Show Must Go On) / 09. Total Eclipse / 10. Genesis Ch.1 v.32

Bonus Tracks: 11. Boules (I Robot experiment) / 12. Breakdown (early demo of backing riff) / 13. I Wouldn't Want to Be Like You (backing track rough mix) / 14. Day After Day (early stage rough mix) / 15. The Naked Robot (early stage instrumental mixes)

The album was intended to be based on the _I, Robot_ stories written by Asimov, and Woolfson actually spoke with Asimov, who was enthusiastic about the idea. As the rights already had been granted to a TV/movie company, the album's title was altered slightly by removing the comma, and the theme and lyrics were made to be more generically about robots rather than specific to the Asimov universe.

The cover inlay read: "I Robot... The story of the rise of the machine and the decline of man, which paradoxically coincided with his discovery of the wheel... and a warning that his brief dominance of this planet will probably end, because man tried to create robot in his own image."

The title of the final track, "Genesis Ch.1 v.32," follows this theme by implying a continuation to the story of Creation, since the first chapter of Genesis only has 31 verses.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2013)

...
Το σιγαρέτο - Stringless





http://www.voatfilms.com/2012/12/stringless-vocal-group.html

Οι "Stringless'' είναι ένα φωνητικό σχήμα που αποτελείται από έξι γυναίκες με καταγωγή από Ελλάδα, Βουλγαρία και Αλβανία αντίστοιχα. Το όνομα τους είναι ένα λογοπαίγνιο με διττή ανάγνωση, μία στα αγγλικά με την έννοια ''without strings'' (χωρίς έγχορδα), και μία στα ελληνικά, ''στρίγγλες'', τα μυθικά πλάσματα της ελληνικής παράδοσης. Στο ρεπερτόριό τους ακούγονται παραδοσιακά τραγούδια από την Ήπειρο, τον Πόντο, τη Μακεδονία, την νεότερη αστική μουσική της Σμύρνης, τα ρετρό του '30 και τα ρεμπέτικα. Εκτός αυτών το πρόγραμμα απαρτίζεται από παραδόσεις άλλων τόπων όπως τα πολυφωνικά τραγούδια των Βαλκανίων, κέλτικα, γκόσπελ, αφρικάνικα, τούρκικα, ινδιάνικα και άλλα. Η πολυφωνική ενορχήστρωση είναι το ζητούμενο ακόμα και σε κομμάτια που δεν είναι από τη φύση τους πολυφωνικά. Όλες οι ενορχηστρώσεις γίνονται από το γκρουπ δημιουργώντας άλλοτε μια εντελώς πρωτότυπη και διαφορετική πρόταση για κάποιο τραγούδι, άλλοτε είναι απλώς μια μεταγραφή των μουσικών οργάνων που συνοδεύουν μια μελωδία σε ήχο που μπορεί να παράγει το ανθρώπινο σώμα, είτε σαν πνευστό είτε σαν κρουστό. 
Επί σκηνής οι ηχοπαραγωγοί: 

Βασιλική Αλεξίου, Albena Ivanova Kutova, Κατερίνα Μαυροφρύδου, Έλσα Μουρατίδου, Eljona Sinjari, Αλεξία Χρυσομάλλη
https://www.facebook.com/thestringless/info


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2013)

...
dostum | helios - Stringless






Μουσική παράσταση στο θέατρο Αυλαία.
Το πρώτο τραγούδι είναι μια διασκευή του τραγουδιού με τίτλο "Dostum dostum" που σημαίνει "φίλος" στην τούρκικη γλώσσα. Το τραγούδι έγραψε ο Πιρ Σουλτάν Αμπντάλ, ένας από τους διασημότερους Τούρκους ποιητές του 16ου αιώνα, προερχόμενος από την επαρχία Σίβας της κεντρικής Τουρκίας και μιλάει για την αληθινή αγάπη μεταξύ φίλων.

Το δεύτερο τραγούδι έχει τίτλο "Ήλιος" και πρόκειται για μια δημιουργία της Αλεξίας Χρυσομάλλη (στίχοι, μουσική) η οποία είναι και ένα από τα μέλη του γκρουπ. Το τραγούδι εξυμνεί το μεγαλείο του ζωοδόχου Ήλιου στις ζωές όλων και ο ρυθμός του βασίζεται στην Θρακιώτικη παραδοσιακή μουσική.


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2013)

...
Αλησμονώ και χαίρομαι - Stringless

[video=youtube;qX9ED1n8oZE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=qX9ED1n8oZE[/video]

Aλησμονώ και χαίρομαι, θυμιούμαι και λυπιούμαι
θυμήθηκα την ξενιτιά και θέλω να πηγαίνω
Σήκω μάνα μ' και ζύμωσε καθάριο παξιμάδι
Mε πόνους βάζει το νερό, με δάκρυα το ζυμώνει
και με πολύ παράπονο βάνει φωτιά στο φούρνο
Άργησε φούρνε να καείς και συ ψωμί να γένεις
για να περάσει ο κερατζής κι ο γιoς μου ν' απομείνει


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2013)

...
History of Music / Historia de la Música (Lecciones Ilustradas) - Pablo Morales de los Ríos


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 18, 2013)

Θξ, Δαίμαν! :)


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

Λέμε για τους άντρες ότι έχουμε penis envy. Εγώ έχω «πενάκι envy» όταν βλέπω τέτοια δεξιοτεχνία στο σκίτσο (δεν μιλάω για την ταχύτητα, που ξέρω ότι δεν είναι πραγματική, αλλά την ικανότητα να φτιάξεις πετυχημένη καρικατούρα). 

Όσο για τη μουσική διάσταση του βίντεο: μπορείς να τρελάνεις κάποιον στο «Name That Tune»!

Ευχ κι αποδώ. Είναι από τα γιουτιουμπάκια που πρέπει να βλέπουμε συχνά.


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Psst... Για μας τα κοριτσάκια λένε είπε ότι έχουμε πενισένβι.

Παίζουμε "βρες το τραγουδάκι";:clap:

Θενξ, Δαεμάνε. Πολύ πολύ ωραίο, πράγματι. :)



Spoiler



Και τώρα μπες και βάλε αυτό


----------



## nickel (May 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Psst... Για μας τα κοριτσάκια λένε είπε ότι έχουμε πενισένβι.


Επειδή δεν είμαι κοριτσάκι για να μου βγει έτσι το αστείο, πρέπει να πάω με την ανδρική σημασία του όρου (Urban, σημ. 12, «When a man is jealous of another man because of the size of his penis»).



> Παίζουμε "βρες το τραγουδάκι";


Όταν ξέρεις μερικές χιλιάδες μελωδίες και είσαι παντελώς ανίκανος να θυμηθείς τίτλο (μόνο συνθέτη, στις καλές περιπτώσεις), δεν παίζεις τέτοια παιχνίδια. Είναι φθοροποιά.


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> Psst... Για μας τα κοριτσάκια λένε είπε ότι έχουμε πενισένβι.


 





2:00
- So I told her about, about the family and about my feelings towards men and about my relationship with my brother. 
And then she mentioned penis envy. Do you know about that? 

- Me? I'm, I'm one of the few males who suffers from that.








Zelig: “I worked with Freud in Vienna. We broke over the concept of penis envy. Freud felt that it should be limited to women.”
http://www.themost10.com/most-unforgettable-woody-allen-movie-quotes/


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Ooops! Looks like I opened a can of smaaaall smaaaall smaaaall woorms:inno:


----------



## bernardina (May 18, 2013)

Spoiler



Well, for me, that's where size counts


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...





Spoiler



_Penis Envy_ - Crass





The album was banned by retailers HMV. During the mid-1980s, under the direction of James Anderton copies were seized, along with other records by Crass and The Dead Kennedys, by Greater Manchester Police from Eastern Bloc record shop. Frank Schofield was charged with displaying "Obscene Articles For Publication For Gain". The band Flux of Pink Indians, its two record labels and its publishing company were also charged under the Obscene Publications Act. The judge ruled against Crass in the ensuing court case, although this decision was overturned by the Court of Appeal, apart from the lyrics to one song, Bata Motel. The heavy costs incurred by this episode were a contributing factor in Crass deciding to disband.


 It now seemed time to launch a feminist attack. For some time we had been aware that we were being labelled as a bother band and that the feminist element within our work was largely ignored. We released _Penis Envy_ and the music press, missing the point entirely, heralded it as having been made by “the only feminists physically attractive enough to make you sure they’re singing out of choice rather than revenge”. What do you do with these guys? The reaction from many Crass ‘fans’ expressed similar prejudices, but from an entirely different angle. They wanted to know why we’d only got ‘birds singing’. The devil or the deep blue sea?

The final track on _Penis Envy_ entitled Our Wedding, a satire on slush MOR romantic bullshit, was offered by ‘Creative Recording And Sound Services’ to _Loving_, a magazine specialising in the exploitation of teenage loneliness. _Loving_ proudly offered it to their readers as ‘a must for that happy day’. When the hoax was exposed, Fleet Street rocked, while heads at _Loving_ rolled.
http://blog.southern.com/about-crass-records/

Our Wedding - Crass






One track, not actually listed on the album cover, was a deliberately sacharine (described in fact by the band themselves as pure, unadulterated shit) parody of a "MOR" love song entitled "Our Wedding". This was given away as a flexi disc with a teenage girl's romance magazine called _Loving_ after having been offered it by an organisation calling itself Creative Recording And Sound Services (note the initials). A minor tabloid furore erupted once the hoax was revealed, with the _News of the World_ going so far as to state that the album's title was "too obscene to print" (a leaflet giving the background to this Situationist-style prank was subsequently issued by the band).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Penis_Envy_(album)


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2013)

...
Junior's Whoop - Junior Wells & The Aces


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2013)

...
Μανουσάκι - Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης






στίχοι και μουσική: Μήτσος Σταυρακάκης

Πίσω απ' το δάκρυ μια χαρά είναι κατοικημένη
και πριν το γέλιο μια σιωπή παράξενα αφημένη

Άφησ' με να σε μυριστώ, άσπρο μου μανουσάκι
φτερά να βγάλω να πετώ σαν το χελιδονάκι


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2013)

...
Χρονική διάρκεια διάρροια Χρονοδιαρροή, ζιγκιαστροσκονισμένη.

Time











Time - He's waiting in the wings
He speaks of senseless things
His script is you and me, boys...


Rock 'n' Roll Suicide











Ο ίδιος ο Δούκας έλεγε για επιρροές από τον Μποντλέρ, άλλοι διακρίνουν μια νύξη από Μανουέλ Ματσάδο, ενώ η παρουσία του Μπρελ είναι αναμφισβήτητη.

Time takes a cigarette, puts it in your mouth
You pull on your finger, then another finger, then your cigarette

You're too old to lose it, too young to choose it
And the clock waits so patiently on your song

Oh no love! you're not alone
No matter what or who you've been
No matter when or where you've seen
All the knives seem to lacerate your brain
I've had my share, I'll help you with the pain
You're not alone


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

...
_*Horses*_ - Patti Smith






01 00:00 Gloria, Part I: In Excelsis Deo (Patti Smith), Part II: Gloria (Van Morrison) / 02 05:54 Redondo Beach / 
03 09:19 Birdland / 04 18:33 Free Money / 05 22:24 Kimberly / 06 26:49 Break It Up / 07 30:50 Land, Part I: Horses (Smith), 
Part II: Land of a Thousand Dances (Chris Kenner, Fats Domino), Part III: La Mer(de) (Smith) / 08 40:15 Elegie / 
09 42:57 My Generation (Live)


----------



## Earion (Jun 3, 2013)

:clap: Έ-έ-έρχε-ταί, έ-έ-έρχε-ταί :clap:


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

...
The Typewriter Tape - Janis Joplin & Jorma Kaukonen






Recorded: 6/25/64 at Jorma's house - San Francisco, CA

In 1964, Joplin and future Jefferson Airplane guitarist Jorma Kaukonen recorded a number of blues standards, further accompanied by Margareta Kaukonen on typewriter (as a percussion instrument). This session included seven tracks: "Typewriter Talk", "Trouble in Mind", "Kansas City Blues", "Hesitation Blues", "Nobody Knows You When You're Down and Out", "Daddy, Daddy, Daddy" and "Long Black Train Blues", and was later released as the bootleg album _The Typewriter Tape_. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Janis_Joplin#San_Francisco


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2013)

...
*Surrealistic Pillow* - Jefferson Airplane


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2013)

...
Groovy times - The Clash






The High Street shops are boarded up
And the terrace it is fenced in
See-through shields are walled across
The way that you came in

But there's no need to get excited
As the lorries bring the bacon in
'cause the housewives are all singing
Groovy times are here again

They discovered one black Saturday
That mobs don't march, they run
So you can excuse the nervous triggerman
Just this once for jumping the gun
As they were picking up the dead
Out of the broken glass
Yes, it's number one, the radio said
Groovy times have come to pass!

Groovy times groovy times groovy times

The intake is on the uptake
The acceleration's pretty grim
I can remember his first appearance
Now look what's happened to him
So they put him in a dog suit
Like from 1964
The king of early evening TV
Groovy times forever more

Groovy times


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2013)

...
Murder, She Wrote - Chaka Demus & Pliers


----------



## daeman (Jun 12, 2013)

...
For What It's Worth - Carl Carlton and The Songdogs, featuring Eric Burdon & Max Buskohl


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2013)

...
Κάγκελα παντού :s - Τζίμης Πανούσης






Δεκαπέντε χιλιάδες και μία
στραβάδια, απολύομαι
τριάντα τρία χρονάκια θητεία
στραβάδια, απολύομαι

Όλο εμένανε σηκώνει
να πω μάθημα η δασκάλα
θα τη σφάξω σαν κουνέλι
και θα βγω να παίξω μπάλα

Κάγκελα, κάγκελα, κάγκελα παντού
και τα μυαλά στα κάγκελα
του αόρατου εχθρού

Βούλγαροι, Βούλγαροι, 
χανούμισσες, βαζέλες
όλο το έθνος προσκυνάει
σώβρακα και φανέλες

Είμαστε η αδικημένη
γενιά του εξήντα
δίχως κατοχή και πείνα
χωρίς ρετσίνα

Τα μπούτια σου, Μαρία
σκοπιά, καψιμί, αγγαρεία

Δεκαπέντε χιλιάδες και μία
στραβάδια απολύομαι
τριαντά τρία χρονάκια θητεία
στραβάδια, απολύομαι

Μια ζωή «παρουσιάστε»
σαν εκπαιδευμένος σκύλος
εγώ δε θα πάρω άλλο
φχαριστώ, δεν είμαι φίλος


----------



## Costas (Jun 15, 2013)

I'm spasticus, I'm spasticus
I'm spasticus autisticus
I wiggle when I piddle
'Cos my middle is a riddle
I dribble when I nibble
And I quibble when I scribble
Hello to you out there in Normal Land
You may not comprehend my tale or understand
As I crawl past your window give me lucky looks
You can read my body but you'll never read my books
I'm knobbled on the cobbles
'Cos I hobble when I wobble
Swim!
So place your hard-earned peanuts in my tin
And thank the Creator you're not in the state I'm in
So long have I been languished on the shelf
I must give all proceedings to myself
54 appliances in leather and elastic
100,000 thank you's from 27 ... spastics
Widdling, griddling, skittling, diddling, fiddling, diddling, widdling, diddling, spasticus
I'm spasticus!


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2013)

...
Sunny Day Strut - Hot Tuna







Keep On Truckin'






Jorma Kaukonen - lead guitar, vocals / Jack Casady - bass / Sammy Piazza - drums / Papa John Creach - violin / 
Nick Buck - piano


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2013)

...
Κι επειδή σήμερα σκάει ο τζίτζικας, πάλι Hot Tuna από τον ίδιο δίσκο (_Burgers_), με το δροσερό Water Song, το Sea Child και το Highway Song:






[videο=youtube;p4gy53t4tjs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4gy53t4tjs[/video]

[videο=youtube;doJsZXS0p2E]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=doJsZXS0p2E[/video]

Πάνε αυτά τα σπαστά, αλλά να ολόκληρος ο δίσκος:


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 18, 2013)




----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2013)

...
Ωραιότατο, Άζι!

Να βάλω και το πρωτότυπο  Higher Ground, λάιβ από τον Stevie Wonder to 1974:






Wonder wrote, produced and played every instrument on "Higher Ground," which was recorded just before he was involved in a near-fatal car accident in August '73 — no, he wasn’t driving — that left him in a coma. Early in Wonder’s recovery, his road manager tried to revive him by singing the melody of "Ground" into the singer’s ear; Wonder responded by moving his fingers with the music.
~ Rolling Stone

και όλο τον δίσκο μια που τον βρήκα μπροστά μου, *Innervisions*:


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2013)

...
My World Fell Down - Sagittarius


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2013)

...
Gemini - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2013)

...
All Is One - Eric Burdon & The Animals


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2013)

...
W.P.A. Blues - Big Bill Broonzy






*Uncensored History of the Blues*

With all the recent talk in the U.S. about the government bailouts during the financial crisis it seemed like a good time to turn back to the biggest U.S. government actions in history during the New Deal. The Works Progress Administration (WPA) was the largest of the New Deal agencies and there were quite a few blues songs recorded about it. The WPA employed millions affected by the Great Depression in an effort to get people off relief and onto work on useful projects. This included huge numbers of African-Americans whose options for employment were limited. 

Casey Bill Weldon recorded WPA Blues in 1936. It gets at the complex attitudes toward the WPA. Jobs are provided, but there are negative aspects too including the completion of some unwanted projects. The singer lives in a home about to be torn down by the slum clearance crews of the WPA. 






Everybody's working in this town and it's worrying me night and day
Everybody's working in this town and it's worrying me night and day
If that mean working too, have to work for the WPA

Well well, the landlord come this morning and he knocked on my door
He asked me if I was going to pay my rent no more
He said you have to move if you can't pay
And then he turned and he walked slowly away

So I have to try find me some other place to stay
That housewrecking crew's coming from the WPA

Well well, went to the relief station and I didn't have a cent
If that's the only way you stand you don't have to pay no rent
So when I got back home, they was tacking a notice on the door
This house is condemned and you can't live there no more

So a notion struck me, I better be on my way
They're going to tear my house down, that crew from the WPA

Well well I went out next morning I put a lock on my door
I thought I would move but I have no place to go
The real estate people they all done got so
They don't rent to no relief clients no more

So I know, have to walk the streets night and day
Because that wrecking crew's coming from that WPA

Well well a notion struck me, I'll try to stay a day or two
But I soon found out that that wouldn't do
Early next morning while I was laying in my bed
I heard a mighty rumbling and the bricks come tumbling down on my head

So I had to start ducking and dodging and be on my way
They was tearing my house down on me, that crew from that WPA

[...]

On another note, Arthur Dent vs. the local planning office, Humanity vs. the Vogons.


----------



## azimuthios (Jun 22, 2013)

Επανέρχομαι στο #1785 και βάζω την πιο δυναμική εκδοχή του κομματιού με το μπάσο του Flea και τη φάνκι κιθάρα του Frusciante!


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2013)

...
Άντε να σηκωνόμαστε σιγά σιγά να ξεσκουριάσουμε, καλοκαίριασε κι επίσημα πια, νεάνιδες και νεανίες! :up:

_*The Blues Brothers*_ OST (μπερνιανακινηθέν)






01 00:08 The Blues Brothers with lead vocals by Jake Blues - "She Caught the Katy" (Taj Mahal, Rachell) 
02 04:13 The Blues Brothers Band - "Peter Gunn Theme" (Mancini)
03 07:57 The Blues Brothers with Jake Blues - "Gimme Some Lovin'" (S. Winwood, M. Winwood, Davis)
04 11:03 Ray Charles with the Blues Brothers - "Shake a Tail Feather" (Otis Hayes, Andre Williams, Verlie Rice)
05 13:49 The Blues Brothers - "Everybody Needs Somebody to Love" (Wexler, Berns, Burke) 
06 17:11 James Brown and the Rev. James Cleveland Choir - "The Old Landmark" (Brunner) 
07 20:06 Aretha Franklin and the Blues Brothers - "Think" (White, Franklin) 
08 23:20 Elwood and Jake and the Blues Brothers Band - "Theme from Rawhide" (Tiomkin)
09 25:57 Cab Calloway with the Blues Brothers Band - "Minnie the Moocher" (Calloway, Mills) 
10 29:21 Dedicated to the musician Magic Sam - "Sweet Home Chicago" (Johnson) 
11 37:11 Jake Blues and the Blues Brothers - "Jailhouse Rock" (Leiber, Stoller)

For the day of the Lord cometh as a thief in the night. Enjoy yourself while you're still in the pink.


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2013)

...
_*Talking Timbuktu*_ - Ali Farka Touré with Ry Cooder






1. Bonde (00:00) / 2. Soukora (05:31) / 3. Gomni (11:38) / 4. Sega (18:38) / 5. Amandrai (21:49) / 6. Lasidan (31:12) / 
7. Kelto (37:18) / 8. Banga (43:01) / 9. Ai Du (45:34) / 10. Diaraby (52:44)

Guitarist Ali Farka Touré has repeatedly bridged the gap between traditional African and contemporary American vernacular music, and this release continues that tradition. The CD features him singing in 11 languages and playing acoustic and electric guitar, six-string banjo, njarka, and percussion, while teaming smartly with an all-star cast that includes superstar fusion bassist John Patitucci, session drummer Jim Keltner, longtime roots music great Ry Cooder (who doubled as producer), venerable guitarist Gatemouth Brown, and such African percussionists and musicians as Hamma Sankare on calabash and Oumar Touré on congas.
~Ron Wynn, allmusic

Μόνο με τέτοια μουσική υπόκρουση μπορώ να δουλέψω σήμερα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2013)

...
_*Anastasis*_ (2012) - Dead Can Dance






1. Children of the Sun 00:00 / 2. Anabasis 07:36 / 3. Agape 14:29 / 4. Amnesia 21:24 / 5. Kiko 28:02 / 6. Opium 36:04
7. Return of the She-King 41:51 / 8. All in Good Time 49:44


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...
_*Super Session*_






Al Kooper — vocals, piano, organ, ondioline, electric guitar, twelve-string guitar / Mike Bloomfield — guitars on side one
Stephen Stills — guitars on side two / Barry Goldberg — electric piano on "Albert's Shuffle" and "Stop" / Harvey Brooks — bass / Eddie Hoh — drums, percussion

SIDE ONE (feat. Michael Bloomfield)
1. Albert's Shuffle - 0:00 / 2. Stop - 6:52 / 3. Man's Temptation - 11:09 / 4. His Holy Modal Majesty - 14:34 / 5. Really - 23:48

SIDE TWO (feat. Stephen Stills)
1. It Takes A Lot To Laugh, It Takes A train To Cry - 29:16 / 2. Season of the Witch - 32:45 / 3. You Don't Love Me - 43:53 / 
4. Harvey's Tune - 48:03

As the Beatles' _Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band_ (1967) had done a year earlier, *Super Session* (1968) initially ushered in several new phases in rock & roll's concurrent transformation. In the space of mere months, the soundscape of rock shifted radically from two- and three-minute danceable pop songs to comparatively longer works with more attention to technical and musical subtleties. [...] This is one of those albums that seems to get better with age and that gets the full reissue treatment every time a new audio format comes out. This is a super session indeed.
~Lindsay Planer - allmusic


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...*
Live Adventures of Mike Bloomfield and Al Kooper* at The Fillmore Auditorium, 26th, 27th & 28th September, 1968






Al Kooper – vocals, organ, ondioline, piano (overdub as Roosevelt Gook on "Together 'Til The End Of Time") / 
Mike Bloomfield – guitar, vocals / John Kahn – bass guitar / Skip Prokop – drums 

01. Opening Speech (Mike Bloomfield) / 02. The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy) (Paul Simon) / 
03. I Wonder Who (Ray Charles) / 04. Her Holy Modal Highness (Mike Bloomfield/Al Kooper) / 
05. The Weight (Robbie Robertson) / 06. Mary Ann (Ray Charles) / 07. Together 'Til The End Of Time (Frank Wilson) / 
08. That's All Right (Arthur Crudup) / 09. Green Onions (Booker T. Jones/ Steve Cropper/Lewis Steinberg/Al Jackson, Jr.) / 
10. Fat Grey Cloud (Mike Bloomfield/Al Kooper) / 11. Dear Mr. Fantasy (Jim Capaldi/Steve Winwood/Chris Wood) / 
12. Don't Throw Your Love On Me So Strong (Albert King) / 13. Finale-Refugee (Mike Bloomfield/Al Kooper)


Εκτός από δύο κομμάτια - το ένα μια από τις πρώτες λάιβ ηχογραφήσεις του σχεδόν αμούστακου Κάρλος Σαντάνα και το άλλο με τον Έλβιν Μπίσοπ - πανομοιότυπο με το *The Live Adventures of Mike Bloomfield and Al Kooper*, με το εξώφυλλο του Νόρμαν Ρόκγουελ:


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2013)

...
_*Paul Butterfield's Better Days*_






Paul Butterfield - vocals, electric piano & harp / Ronnie Barron - organ, piano & electric piano, chorus (8) / 
Geoff Muldaur - guitar, slide guitar, piano & vocals / Amos Garett - guitar / Billy Rich - bass / Christopher Parker - drums / 
Howard Johnson – baritone sax (2, 3) / Peter Ecklund – trumpet (2) / Sam Burtis – trombone (2) / Gene Dinwiddie – tenor sax (2) / Dave Sanborn – alto sax (2,3) / Stan Shafran – trumpet (3) / J.D. Parran – tenor sax (3) / Gary Brocks – trombone (3) /
Maria Muldaur – vocals and fiddle (5), chorus (7, 8) / Bobby Charles, Dennis Whitted - chorus (8)

1. New Walkin' Blues (Robert Johnson) 00:00 / 2. Please Send Me Someone To Love (Percy Mayfield) 04:53 / 
3. Broke My Baby's Heart (Ronnie Barron) 10:02 / 4. Done A Lot Of Wrong Things (Bobby Charles) 15:14 / 
5. Baby Please Don't Go (Big Joe Williams) 19:06 / 6. Buried Alive In The Blues (Nick Gravenites) 22:39 / 
7. Rule The Road (Eric von Schmidt) 26:22 / 8. Nobody's Fault But Mine (Nina Simone) 30:36 / 9. Highway 28 (Rod Hicks) 34:12

"We're the only band around that's playing rooted American music," Better Days vocalist and former folkie Geoff Muldaur told an interviewer when this album was first released in 1973, and with perhaps just a handful of exceptions he was right. The band's mix of various styles of blues, from rural (Robert Johnson), to cosmopolitan (Percy Mayfield), along with hints of New Orleans R&B, boogie woogie, and early rock and country, was tremendously out of step with the pop trends of its time.

These days, of course, there are many bands doing more or less the same thing (although rarely as well), but the fact that these guys couldn't have cared less about appearing trendy is one of the reasons why *BETTER DAYS* sounds timeless. Another reason, of course, is world class musicianship; Muldaur, Paul Butterfield, and stupendously stylish guitarist Amos Garrett in particular come across as both relaxed and passionate. Despite their essentially formalistic approach to music making, they never sound academic or sterile. BETTER DAYS is one of the great lost albums of the '70s.
~allmusic


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2013)

...
_*The Complete In a Silent Way Sessions*_ - Miles Davis






Miles Davis – trumpet / Wayne Shorter – tenor saxophone (Disc 1: All), soprano saxophone / 
Chick Corea – electric piano / John McLaughlin – electric guitar (Disc 2: Tracks 4-7; Disc 3: All) / 
Herbie Hancock – electric piano / Joe Zawinul – organ (Disc 2; Disc 3) / Dave Holland – double bass / 
Tony Williams – drums / Jack DeJohnette – drums (Disc 2: Tracks 1-3) / Joe Chambers – drums (Disc 3: Tracks 1 and 2)

Disc 1
1. Mademoiselle Mabry - 16:37 / 2. Frelon Brun (Brown Hornet) - 5:40 / 3. Two Faced - 18:03 / 
4. Dual Mr. Anthony Tillmon Williams Process - 13:23 / 5. Splash: Interlude 1/Interlude 2/Interlude 3 [rejected] - 10:08 / 
6. Splashdown: Interlude 1 (no horns)/Interlude 2 (no horns) - 8:03 unreleased track

Disc 2
1. Ascent - 14:54 / 2. Directions, I - 6:50 / 3. Directions, II - 4:53 / 4. Shhh/Peaceful - 19:17 unreleased / 
5. In a Silent Way (Rehearsal) - 5:26 unreleased / 6. In a Silent Way - 4:18 unreleased / 
7. It's About That Time - 11:27 unreleased

Disc 3
1. The Ghetto Walk - 26:49 unreleased / 2. Early Minor - 6:58 unreleased / 3. Shhh/Peaceful/Shhh (LP Version) - 18:18 / 
4. In a Silent Way/It's About That Time/In a Silent Way (LP Version) - 19:52


Of all the recording sessions completed by Miles Davis with his various bands, the sessions surrounding _In a Silent Way Sessions_ in 1968 and 1969 are easily the most mysterious and enigmatic. For starters, they signified the completion of his transformation from acoustic to electric sound, and secondly, they marked the complete dissolution of the "second" quintet of Davis, Herbie Hancock, Tony Williams, Wayne Shorter, and Ron Carter that had begun on Filles de Kilimanjaro. The addition of Chick Corea as a second keyboard player and the replacement of Ron Carter with Dave Holland had changed the sound of the band's dynamic, textural, and rhythmic palettes. The final break with Davis' own previous musical sound happened when he added guitarist John McLaughlin and keyboardist/composer Joe Zawinul (for a temporary three-keyboard sound).
...
All of the material included from these sessions offers perhaps the most fascinating look to date into the musical mind of Miles Davis, who was undergoing a revolution of his own -- he looked to the younger players for inspiration and guidance in how to handle the new forms; the liner notes bear this atypical personification out. Each track is an audible step in that development, and a step toward the goal of what would be the first Miles Davis "groove" album -- not in the Blue Note sense of the vernacular -- one of atmosphere and ambience and texture and drift -- not of melodies and changes. [...] In many ways -- far more so than the _Bitches Brew_ sessions -- this is the long-sought key that unlocks the door to the room that has the answers as to why and how Davis made such a complete break with his own music on _In a Silent Way_ -- a music which he never returned to -- at least on record. It's the first box set in a long time that's been worth playing from beginning to end.
~Thom Jurek, allmusic


----------



## bernardina (Jun 30, 2013)

Wim Mertens, Maximizing the Audience


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2013)

...
_*Soul Makossa*_ (1972) - Manu Dibango






Ένα καμερουνέζικο λιοντάρι, indomptable.

01 00:00 Soul Makossa / 02 04:29 Lily / 03 07:32 Dangwa 'Three Points' / 04 13:32 O Boso / 05 18:54 New-Bell 'Hard Pulsation' / 
06 25:42 Nights In Zeralda / 07 30:18 Hibiscus

_Makossa_, which means "(I) dance" in the Duala language, originated from a Duala dance called the _kossa_. Emmanuel Nelle Eyoum started using the refrain _kossa kossa_ in his songs with his group Los Calvinos. The style began to take shape in the 1950s though the first recordings were not seen until a decade later. Artists such as Eboa Lotin, Misse Ngoh and especially Manu Dibango, who popularised makossa throughout the world with his song "Soul Makossa" in the early 1970s.

Makossa is a noted Cameroonian popular urban musical style. Like much other late 20th century music of Sub-Saharan Africa it was influenced by Congolese soukous, as well as by jazz, ambasse bey, Latin music and highlife. It uses strong electric bass rhythms and prominent brass. In the 1980s makossa had a wave of mainstream success across Africa and to a lesser extent abroad.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2013)

daeman said:


> ...*
> Live Adventures of Mike Bloomfield and Al Kooper* at The Fillmore Auditorium, 26th, 27th & 28th September, 1968
> ...
> Εκτός από δύο κομμάτια - το ένα μια από τις πρώτες λάιβ ηχογραφήσεις του σχεδόν αμούστακου Κάρλος Σαντάνα και το άλλο με τον Έλβιν Μπίσοπ - πανομοιότυπο με το *The Live Adventures of Mike Bloomfield and Al Kooper*, με το εξώφυλλο του Νόρμαν Ρόκγουελ.
> ...



Ορίστε και τα δύο που έλειπαν, το ένα με τον Σαντάνα - Καρλίτο ακόμη, ακούγεται όμως ο Κάρλος:

Sonny Boy Williamson







και το άλλο με τον Έλβιν Μπίσοπ, No More Lonely Nights


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2013)

...
Μια που έπιασα εκεί τους Mill Valley Bunch, Your Hollywood Blues


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

...
Κι ένα από τα καμάρια της συλλογής μου, βινύλιο ακριβοπληρωμένο τότε που σκαλίζαμε σε κάθε υπόγειο (ή όχι) να βρούμε δίσκους «εισαγωγής», σπάνιους, δυσεύρετους και όχι γκρεκογραμμένους, από δοχεία συγκοινωνούντα με τα αποπάνω, τους Electric Flag, το γκρουπ που έστησε ο Μπλούμφιλντ όταν άφησε τον Μπάτερφιλντ. Ο δεύτερος δίσκος τους - ο πρώτος τους ήταν το σάουντρακ της καλτ ταινίας _The Trip_, πρόδρομης του _Easy Rider_, από τον Ρότζερ Κόρμαν με τον Πίτερ Φόντα και τον Ντένις Χόπερ - ένα φιλόδοξο αμάλγαμα σόουλ, μπλουζ, ροκ και πνευστών, σε αρκετά σημεία πετυχημένο, ιδίως στο παραδοσιακό, παλιό καλό κρασί Wine:

_*A Long Time Comin'*_ (1968) - Electric Flag






Mike Bloomfield – guitar, vocals / Buddy Miles – drums, vocals / Barry Goldberg – keyboards / Harvey Brooks – bass
Nick Gravenites – vocals, guitar / Herb Rich – organ, baritone saxophone, guitar, vocals / Michael Fonfara – Keyboards 
Marcus Doubleday – trumpet / Peter Strazza – tenor saxophone / Stemsy Hunter – alto saxophone
Richie Havens – Percussion, Sitar / Sivuca – Guitar, Percussion / Paul Beaver – Keyboards, Moog Synthesizer
Leo Daruczek, Charles McCracken, Bobby Notkoff, Julius Held – Strings

Side One
1. Killing Floor (Chester "Howlin' Wolf" Burnett) / 2. Groovin' Is Easy (Nick Gravenites) 4:11 
3. Over-Lovin' You (Mike Bloomfield, Barry Goldberg) 7:18 / 4. She Should Have Just (Ron Polte) 9:30 / 5. Wine (Traditional) 14:34 
Side Two
1. Texas (Mike Bloomfield, Buddy Miles) 17:49 / 2. Sittin' in Circles (Barry Goldberg) 22:38 
3. You Don't Realize (Mike Bloomfield) 26:33 / 4. Another Country (Ron Polte) 31:29 / 5. Easy Rider (Mike Bloomfield) 40:17 
CD Bonus tracks 
1. Sunny (Bobby Hebb) 41:11 / 2. Mystery (Buddy Miles) 45:14 / 3. Look into My Eyes (Harvey Brooks, Buddy Miles) 48:10 
4. Going Down Slow (James Oden) 51:18


----------



## daeman (Jul 6, 2013)

...
Από την Ακτή του Ελεφαντοστού, ο Alpha Blondy τραγουδάει πάντα δροσερά αν και συχνά αιχμηρά, στη γλώσσα του, 
τη Ντιούλα (Dyoula, Dioula, Jula), και στα αγγλικά, τα γαλλικά, καμιά φορά και στα αραβικά και τα εβραϊκά.

_*The Best Of Alpha Blondy*_






1. Cocody Rock (with the Wailers) / 2. Apartheid Is Nazism / 3. Come Back Jesus / 4. Jerusalem / 5. Politiqui 
6. Sweet Fanta Diallo / 7. Banana / 8. Cafe Cacao / 9. Masada / 10. Rendez-Vous / 11. Yeye / 12. Fulgence Kassy 
13. Amour Papier Longueur / 14. Rendez-Vous (Cool Summer Mix)


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

...
Mystery Train - Brian Setzer


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Bonus tracks. Tattoo You, 1981. The Rolling Stones. Full Album



*Bonus tracks*: Black and Blue (1976) - The Rolling Stones. 

Hot stuff at the Memory Motel, crazy mama :up::






01 00:00 Hot Stuff / 02 05:20 Hand of Fate / 03 09:46 Cherry Oh Baby / 04 13:40 Memory Motel / 05 20:46 Hey Negrita 
06 25:42 Melody / 07 31:29 Fool to Cry / 08 36:33 Crazy Mama

*Bonus Licks*: Dirty Licks (2002-2003)






1. Street Fighting Man 00:00 / 2. Don't Stop 4:01 (Fleet Center, Boston, September 3, 2002)
3. Can't You Hear Me Knocking 8:20 (Roseland Ballroom, New York, September 30, 2002)
4. Angie 19:09 (Turner Field, Atlanta, Georgia, October 26, 2002)
5. Going To A Go Go 22:49 (Wiltern Rehearsal)
6. Jumpin' Jack Flash 23:29 (Wiltern Theater, Los Angeles, November 4, 2002)
7. Thru And Thru 27:12 (Oakland Arena, California, November 12, 2002)
8. Dead Flowers 33:25 (MGM Grand, Las Vegas, November 30, 2002)
9. Monkey Man 37:30 (Bell Centre, Montreal, Canada, January 8, 2003)
10. Live With Me 41:11 (United Center, Chicago, January 21, 2003)
11. Rock Me Baby 45:04 (Enmore Theater, Sydney, Australia, February 18, 2003)
12. Tumbling Dice 50:32 (Budokan, Tokyo, March 10, 2003)
13. When The Whip Comes Down 57:32 (Tokyo Dome, Japan, March 16, 2003)
14. Miss You 1:02:08 (Palace Grounds, Bangalore, India, April 4, 2003)
15. Start Me Up 1:08:29 / 16. You Got Me Rocking 1:12:59 (Estadio Vincente Caleron, Madrid, Spain, June 27, 2003)


*Bonus pebbles*, B-sides and rarities:


----------



## daeman (Jul 10, 2013)

...
_*Blind Faith*_






Side One
01 00:00 Had to Cry Today / 02 08:48 Can't Find My Way Home / 03 12:03 Well All Right / 04 16:28 Presence of the Lord
Side Two
05 21:18 Sea of Joy / 06 26:40 Do What You Like
Deluxe Edition Bonus Tracks
07 42:00 Sleeping in the Ground / 08 44:50 Can't Find My Way Home (Electric Version) / 09 50:32 Acoustic Jam 
10 01:06:24 Time Winds / 11 01:09:41 Sleeping in the Ground (Slow Blues Version)


Blind faith in Hyde Park 1969






Got my Mojo quaking
Hope it works for you


----------



## daeman (Jul 11, 2013)

...
_*Stop Making Sense*_, the movie - Talking Heads, Jonathan Demme






"Brilliantly conceived, shot, edited and performed... one of the greatest rock movies ever made."
~Leonard Maltin

"The overwhelming impression throughout _Stop Making Sense _is of enormous energy, of life being lived at a joyous high... 
It's a live show with elements of Metropolis... But the film's peak moments come through Byrne's simple physical presence. 
He jogs in place with his sidemen; he runs around the stage; he seems so happy to be alive and making music... 
He serves as a reminder of how sour and weary and strung-out many rock bands have become."
~Roger Ebert

"Riveting... What takes place on stage will make even the most skeptical into Talking Heads converts... 
The performances are invariably exciting, Byrne's lyrics are intriguing. Byrne, his head moving rhythmically as if he had just had shock treatments, is spellbinding - what a talent! ... Byrne is known for his belief that music should be performed in an interesting, visual manner, and this should make him proud."
~Danny Peary


----------



## daeman (Jul 18, 2013)

...
Skanky - Buddy Guy


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2013)

...
Mαντινάδες πουλώ - Χαΐνηδες






Σκολιανή φορεσά 
χασεδένιος ο πάγκος
ξημερώματα 
κι ο κόσμος χίλια χρώματα

Μαντινάδες πουλώ 
με τη ζάχαρη απόξω
πάρε, κόσμε, πολλές 
μαντινάδες καλές
δεν είναι και ζημιά 
δυο δεκάρες η μια

Για μια αγάπη παλιά
που την πήραν τ' αστέρια
γέμισα καημούς τη νύχτα 
κι αναστεναγμούς

Έχω ωραίο χτικιό
μ' αναμνήσεις και βήχα
ποιος ψεγάδι μπορεί
στο χτικιό μου να βρει
πάρε, κόσμε, πολλές
μαντινάδες καλές

Τ' όνειρο μιας αυγής
που 'χε η νιότη λατρέψει
μην το σκέφτεσαι
μικιό μου, και πικραίνεσαι

Να 'χαμε ένα ακριβό
παραμύθι τσι νύχτες
θά 'τανε οι καρδιές
σαν τ' αλώνια φαρδιές
πάρε, κόσμε, πολλές
μαντινάδες καλές

Γέρνει ο ήλιος κι εγώ
μοναχός φεύγω πάλι
με προσμένουν να γυρίσω 
μέρη μακρινά

Με φεγγάρι θολό
και βουβό μεσονύχτι
θα με φέρει η νοθιά
σε μια ανάσα βαθιά
να σου δώσω πολλές
μαντινάδες να λες


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2013)

...
Alcohol - Gogol Bordello


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2013)

...
_*The Inner Mounting Flame*_ (1971) - Mahavishnu Orchestra






John McLaughlin: guitar / Rick Laird: bass / Billy Cobham: drums, percussion
Jan Hammer: keyboards, organ / Jerry Goodman: violin

1. Meeting of the Spirits 6:52 / 2. Dawn 5:10 / 3. The Noonward Race 6:28 / 4. A Lotus On Irish Streams 5:39 
5. Vital Transformation 6:16 / 6. The Dance of Maya 7:17 / 7. You Know You Know 5:07 / 8. Awakening 3:32

This is the album that made John McLaughlin a semi-household name, a furious, high-energy, yet rigorously conceived meeting of virtuosos that, for all intents and purposes, defined the fusion of jazz and rock a year after Miles Davis' _Bitches Brew_ breakthrough. It also inadvertently led to the derogatory connotation of the word fusion, for it paved the way for an army of imitators, many of whose excesses and commercial panderings devalued the entire movement. Though much was made of the influence of jazz-influenced improvisation in the Mahavishnu band, it is the rock element that predominates, stemming directly from the electronic innovations of Jimi Hendrix. [...] 
Aimed with absolute precision at young rock fans, this record was wildly popular in its day, and it may have been the cause of more blown-out home amplifiers than any other record this side of Deep Purple.
~Richard S. Ginell, allmusic


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2013)

...
Mercedes Benz - Janis Joplin












A Porsche 356 driven by Janis Joplin


Taj Mahal


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2013)

Rocks in my Bed


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2013)

Eυχαριστώ, Κώστα! Ό,τι έπρεπε ήταν. 

Rocks in my bed
I pick in my head
the strings in this thread
hearing the red
of them roses  that led
to me rocking instead 

If the river was whisky (Divin' Duck Blues) - Taj Mahal & Ry Cooder






If the river was whisky 
and I was a divin' duck
I would dive to the bottom 
but Lord knows I would never come up

Well now the little girl I been lovin'
She got hair that shine like Klondike gold
She got a lien on my body
Got a mortgage on my soul


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

...
Malagueña Salerosa - Chingon


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

...
Cascabel - Chingon







El Rey


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2013)

...
Machete - Novalima 






Novalima was created in 2001 as a musical collective by four Peruvian musicians based in several cities around the World: Ramón Perez Prieto (Lima), Grimaldo Del Solar (Barcelona), Rafael Morales (London) and Carlos Li Carrillo (Hong Kong). The four of them became friends while in high school in Lima, and shared a fascination for many types of music, such as rock, pop, salsa, reggae, dance and electronic music.

This creative core was enriched by Afro-Peruvian scene musicians, such as Milagros Guerrero, Juan Medrano (Cotito), Mangue Vásquez, Pier Padilla Vásquez, Marcos Mosquera and Constantino Álvarez.

The group came together, strangely enough, when the four founders were living in different parts of the world. From their homes in London, Barcelona, Hong Kong and Lima, they started emailing song ideas to each other. These long-distance experiments resulted in their 2002 debut album, the self-titled Novalima.


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2013)

...
It's a boy! - _Tommy_







Live at the Isle of Wight


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2013)

...
_*Django Unchained*_ soundtrack (edit: no dialogue version)






0:00 Winged - James Russo (Dialogue) 0:08 Django - Rocky Roberts & Luis Bacalov 3:00 The Braying Mule - Ennio Morricone 
5:33 In That Case Django, After You... - Christoph Waltz & Jamie Foxx (Dialogue) 6:14 His﻿ Name Was King - Luis Bacalov & Edda Dell'Orso 8:12 Freedom - Anthony Hamilton & Elayna Boynton 12:09 Five-Thousand-Dollar Nigga's and Gummy Mouth Bitches - Don Johnson & Christoph Waltz (Dialogue) 13:05 La Corsa (2nd Version) - Luis Bacalov 15:23 Sneaky Schultz and the Demise of Sharp - Don Stroud (Dialogue) 16:00 I Got a Name - Jim Croce 19:14 I Giorni Dell'ira (Days of Anger) - Riz Ortolani 
22:19 100 Black Coffins - Rick Ross 26:02 Nicaragua - Jerry Goldsmith featuring Pat Metheny 29:31 Hildi's Hot Box - Samuel L. Jackson & Leonardo DiCaprio (Dialogue) 30:48 Sister Sara's Theme - Ennio Morricone 32:14 Ancora Qui - Ennio Morricone & Elisa 37:22 Unchained - James Brown & 2Pac (Jamie Foxx, Christoph Waltz & James Remar Dialogue) 40:14 Who Did That to You? - John Legend 44:02 Too Old to Die Young - Brother Dege 47:45 Stephen the Poker Player - Samuel L. Jackson (Dialogue) 
48:49 Un﻿ Monumento - Ennio Morricone 51:20 Six Shots Two Guns - Samuel L. Jackson & Jamie Foxx (Dialogue)  
51:26 Trinity (Titoli) - Annibale E I Cantori Moderni 54:30 Ode to Django *(The D Is Silent **) *- RZA


----------



## bernardina (Jul 27, 2013)

It won't be alright this time...


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2013)

...
Cajun Moon / Same Old Blues - J.J. Cale, the Troubadour 





When daylight fade, the night come on
You can hear the silence of this song
Don't trouble your mind, whatever you do
'Cause he'll get me like he got you

Cajun moon, where does your power lie
As you move, across the southern sky
You took my babe way too soon
What have you done, Cajun moon?


It's the same old story, tell me where does it end?
Yes, I heard the news, it's the same old blues again

I'm gonna find me a mountain, I'm gonna hide out
I ain't talking to you and I ain't coming out
Yeah, I heard that rumour, tell me where does it end?
It's the same old blues, same old blues again


Angel







After Midnight


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2013)

...
_*Naturally*_ - J.J. Cale





They called him The Breeze


_*Really*_





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MNjRFpwWGfw&list=PLztCTv6WWngFGM44-lVNxvzBkIjAvcIy8


_*Okie*_







_*Troubadour*_







_*The Road to Escondido*_







*To Tulsa And Back: On Tour With J.J. Cale* - Jörg Bundschuh

[videο=youtube;f-9x6dRPzgM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f-9x6dRPzgM[/video]

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XNTEyMTM5NjE2.html (imdb)


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2013)

...
Same Old Blues - Captain Beefheart


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Τον τίμησα καλά τον μακαρίτη, με όλους τους καλούς δίσκους που ανέβασες. Και η ταινία στο τέλος έχει εξαιρετική ποιότητα.

Δεν θα τον ξεχάσουμε.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Ήταν καθόλου μπλάκης, ή όχι; Γιατί στη Wikipedia δεν λέει τίποτα. Λευκός μου φαίνεται στις εικόνες, αλλά το μαλλί του είναι άφρο.


----------



## nickel (Jul 28, 2013)

Για τον Κέιλ ρωτάς; Ό,τι το πιο «Νότιες Πολιτείες». Είχε την Οκλαχόμα στο DNA του. Το μαλλί, απλώς ατημέλητο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2013)

Costas said:


> Ήταν καθόλου μπλάκης, ή όχι; Γιατί στη Wikipedia δεν λέει τίποτα. Λευκός μου φαίνεται στις εικόνες, αλλά το μαλλί του είναι άφρο.





nickel said:


> Για τον Κέιλ ρωτάς; Ό,τι το πιο «Νότιες Πολιτείες». Είχε την Οκλαχόμα στο DNA του. Το μαλλί, απλώς ατημέλητο.



A bio here, another one there
not a word on that anywhere
Who knew?


Who knew? - J.J. Cale






Who knew
That life would be so complicated
Who knew
That we would be so automated
No time to think
On the brink
Who knew
Who knew
Not me, not you or anyone else
Come to think of it
It's true
We're misinformed and always warned to look out
Who knew
Be ready
To fabricate and navigate your personal fate
You've got to articulate, tolerate, then circulate 
Rearrange and change your thing
Just to accommodate
Go there 
Be back
Turn around 
Go back
Hurry up then wait
Don't be late
Who knew
I've got yours and you've got mine
Hurry up there ain't no time
Accelerate
Sometime this year
Too much of this and not enough of that
Dislocate is where we're at
Sign of the times is here
Who knew
Oh my
Just a sigh of relief
There's too much grief
In this life
Too much trife
You've got to compete or turn a new leaf or die
The reason why
When you go around
Uptown
You can be looking down
Early rise
Be wise
If you're joking or want to recognize
Sympathize or compromise with you
Blank stares
Everywhere
Talking like a man who cares
Who knew
(Scat)
Too much of this and not enough of that
Dislocate is where we're at
Sign of the times is here
Who knew
Who knew
Our life would be so complicated
That we would be so automated
No time to think
Who knew?


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2013)

...
Κλείνω το κεφάλαιο του Josh Weldon Cale με τρία αποχαιρετιστήριά του, δυο από τον τελευταίο του δίσκο *Roll On* του 2009 κι ένα από το *Travel-Log* με το οποίο κλείνει το εξαιρετικό ντοκιμαντέρ _To Tulsa And Back_. Καλοστρατιά, δάσκαλε.

Leaving in the morning





...
If you know someone that's on their own
And needs a place to hide
They can have the key to my door
It's all I got to my name
I'm leaving in the morning
And I won't be back again


Bring down the curtain






Bring down the curtain
It's all the show tonight
It's dark outside
Soon be light
Enough is enough
Can't do it no more
Bring down the curtain
Close the door

Sometime you do
Sometime you don't
Sometime you will
And sometime you won't
Sometimes it's better to leave it alone
Slow it down easy and let it be gone, gone, gone
Bring down the curtain
Weep and movin' on

Say what you want, it's something else again
No matter what you say it will come to an end
Enough is enough
Can't do it no more
Bring down the curtain
Bring down the curtain
Bring down the curtain
Close the door


End of the line 






Trains don't run forever
Fire goes out sometime
Gotta tell you, baby
We've come to the end of the line
Pages of yesterday
Fill this book of mine
Gotta tell you, baby
It is the end of the line
I can't remember those good old days
They are from a different time
I gotta tell you, baby
We've come to the end of the line


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2013)

Το μόνο που βρήκα ήταν αυτό: of his mother and father Lois and E.A. Cale. Πράγματι: [1]. Αλλά το Ancestry.com παραείναι σπαστικό για να χάνεις την ώρα σου.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2013)

...
Road Runner - Bo Diddley


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2013)

...
Road Runner - Jonathan Richman & the Modern Lovers


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2013)

...
Little Walter's Jump







Juke







Fast Boogie


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2013)

...
A Whiter Shade Of Pale - Joe Cocker (Berlin, 1980)






Ο λύκος κι αν εγέρασε
κι άλλαξε το μαλλί του
δεν ξέρω αν γνώμη άλλαξε
μόνο για τη φωνή του
πως κι αν αυτή εγέρασε
το λέει η ψυχή του

Hymn For My Soul (Andy Fairweather Low, Basel, 2007)


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2013)

...
The Crying Game - Dave Berry






With Jimmy Page on guitar.


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2013)

...
Hush - Joe South


----------



## bernardina (Aug 1, 2013)

Piers Faccini The Beggar & the Thief


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2013)

...
In 1995, American pop star *David Byrne* introduced the world to the treasures of Afro-Peruvian music with a compilation CD entitled _The Soul of Black Peru_. The collection helped give international recognition to Afro-Peruvian icons *Susana Baca*, *Eva Ayllón*, *Chabuca Granda*, *Nicómedes Santa Cruz* and others, while sparking a renewed interest back in Peru for a musical scene that had often been overlooked by the broader society.

The founders of Novalima, *Ramon Perez-Prieto*, *Grimaldo Del Solar*, *Rafael Morales*, and *Carlos Li Carrillo*, became friends while in high school in Lima. The children of artists and intellectuals, Ramon, Grimaldo, Rafael and Carlos were well-educated and well traveled, and while they grew up listening to the popular and folk music of Latin America, they also shared a fascination for rock, pop, reggae, salsa, dance and electronic music.

Indeed, without modern technology, Novalima might not have developed, as the group came together at a time when the four founders were each living in different parts of the world. From their homes in London, Barcelona, Hong Kong and Lima, they started emailing song ideas to each other. These long-distance experiments resulted in their 2002 debut album, the self-titled _Novalima_.
...
The founders of Novalima have since returned to Lima and invited some of their favorite Afro-Peruvian musicians to become permanent members of their band: *Juan Medrano Cotito*, *Mangüe Vasquez*, *Milagros Guerrero* and *Marcos Mosquera*, as well as *Constantino Alvarez*, a renowned local drummer & percussionist. The partnership between the original cosmopolitan quartet and members of the Afro-Peruvian community has generated a great deal of attention at home, mostly because the divide between black and white in Peru has made these types of collaborations unfortunately rare. A January 2008 article in the _Christian Science Monitor_ focused on the ways in which Novalima was introducing a new generation to Afro-Peruvian culture, asserting, "By updating traditional black music, Novalima is bridging racial divides inside Peru." While this social impact was not necessarily their intention at the outset, the members of Novalima cherish the uncommon friendships that have developed through playing music with people of different ethnic and economic backgrounds.

On their new album [_στδ._ 2008], _*Coba Coba*_, Novalima expands on the critically-acclaimed formula they developed with their two previous recordings, while taking their inspiring fusion in new and exciting directions. The album's title is derived from an Afro-Peruvian expression used to incite musicians, much like shouting "Go for it!" or "Take it!" to a musician in the midst of a great solo.

On *Coba Coba*, Novalima delves further into the African roots of Afro-Peruvian music, bringing in influences from its musical cousins reggae, dub, salsa, hip-hop, afrobeat and Cuban son. They take a more organic approach this time around, and the songs more accurately reflect the live sound of the band, thanks to time spent working together as an actual band rather than a studio project. British producer *Toni Economides*, a regular collaborator of *Nitin Sawhney*, *Da Lata*, *Bugz in the Attic* and *4Hero* among others, adds his special touch to the album's mixes. The result is a modern approach to Afro-Peruvian music that has made the genre accessible to a younger and wider public.
http://www.cumbancha.com/novalima-biography-eng


Africa Landó - Novalima






While their sound is futuristic and cutting-edge, the roots of Novalima's music stretch back hundreds of years to the times of slavery and Spanish colonial rule. In a far-too-familiar tale, African slaves were brought to Peru as early as the 1500s until the middle of the 19th Century, establishing an outpost of African culture in South America. Over the years, the soul and rhythms of Africa blended with the melodies and instruments of Europe and the Andes. The result is rich musical repertoire that has existed for generations on the periphery of Peruvian popular culture.
...
The achingly restrained "Africa Landó" features powerful lyrics derived from the poem "Ritmos Negros del  Perú" by the influential Peruvian poet *Nicomedes Santa Cruz*. *Lucia Vivanco* provides the poignant cello riffs.

RITMOS NEGROS DEL PERÚ - Nicomedes Santa Cruz






Ritmos de la esclavitud
Contra amarguras y penas.
Al compás de las cadenas
Ritmos negros del Perú.

De África llegó mi abuela
vestida con caracoles,
la trajeron lo` epañoles
en un barco carabela.
La marcaron con candela,
la carimba fue su cruz.
Y en América del Sur
al golpe de sus dolores
dieron los negros tambores
ritmos de la esclavitud

Por una moneda sola
la revendieron en Lima
y en la Hacienda “La Molina”
sirvió a la gente española.
Con otros negros de Angola
ganaron por sus faenas
zancudos para sus venas
para dormir duro suelo
y naíta`e consuelo
contra amarguras y penas...

En la plantación de caña
nació el triste socavón,
en el trapiche de ron
el negro cantó la zaña.
El machete y la guadaña
curtió sus manos morenas;
y los indios con sus quenas
y el negro con tamborete
cantaron su triste suerte
al compás de las cadenas.

Murieron los negros viejos
pero entre la caña seca
se escucha su zamacueca
y el panalivio muy lejos.
Y se escuchan los festejos
que cantó en su juventud.
De Cañete a Tombuctú,
De Chancay a Mozambique
llevan sus claros repiques
ritmos negros del Perú.

(Poemas del alma: Poemas de Nicomedes Santa Cruz)


Libertá - Novalima


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2013)

...
Καλοστρατιές μας και καλό Δεκαπεντάρη σε όλους!

*Ερωτόκριτος*, μια συναυλία βασισμένη στο μεγάλο έργο του Βιτσέντζου Κορνάρου (8-8-2004)

μουσική επιμέλεια: Ζαχάρης Σπυριδάκης / επιμέλεια στίχων: Μήτσος Σταυρακάκης 
συμμετέχουν: Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης - Σπυριδούλα Τουτουδάκη - Αλέξανδρος Παπαδάκης - Στέλιος Πετράκης - 
Μιχάλης Σταυρακάκης - Γιάννης Ρομπογιαννάκης - Κυριάκος Σταυριανιουδάκης - Γιώργος Αγγελογιαννάκης


























Εις οιωνός άριστος, να ξεκινάς για τα πάτρια.


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2013)

...


----------



## nickel (Aug 2, 2013)

Καλό χαιρέτισμα μάς κάνεις. Στράτα καλή να έχεις και, αν σε βολέψουν οι στάσεις, κάνε μας και μια έκπληξη. Καλά να περάσεις και να περάσουμε, έτσι κι αλλιώς.


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2013)

...
Πεζούς τσι καλοχαιρετώ όντε καβαλικεύγω
για να με χαιρετούν κι αυτοί όντε θα ξεπεζεύγω

:)


----------



## nickel (Aug 8, 2013)

Για να το ακούσεις όταν θα επιστρέψεις από τις διακοπές σου. Η συμβουλή σου έπιασε τόπο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 14, 2013)

Πρωτότυπο, ιδιοσυγκρασιακό το αποπάνω! Και μια τζαζιά συμβατική μα τόσο λεπταίσθητη, από τον Bill Evans. Ο αναγερμένος κύκνος είναι η Nico.


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2013)

...
Young Man Blues - The Who






Well, a young man was nothing in the world those days
Again, a young man still got nothing in the world them days
I said, a young man ain't got nothing in the world these days


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2013)

...
Young Man Blues - Foo Fighters


----------



## daeman (Aug 21, 2013)

...
The WHO live at the Isle of Wight, 1970


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

...
Quiz Kid - Jethro Tull







Salamander







What the tull, let's hear the whole meshugga:






0:00 Quizz Kid / 5:09 Crazed Institution / 9:57 Salamander / 12:48 Taxi Grab / 16:43 From a Dead Beat to an Old Greaser
20:52 Bad Eyed 'N' Loveless / 23:04 Big Dipper / 26:40 Too Old to Rock'n'Roll: Too Young to Die / 32:24 Pied Piper
36:57 The Chequered Flag (Dead or Alive)


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

...
_*Crown of Creation*_ - Jefferson Airplane






1. Lather 0:00 / 2. In Time 2:58 / 3. Triad 7:12 / 4. Star Track 12:08 / 5. Share A Little Joke 15:20 / 6. Cushingura 18:31
7. If You Feel 19:53 / 8. Crown Of Creation 23:15 / 9. Ice Cream Phoenix 26:09 / 10. Greasy Heart 29:12 / 11. The House At Pooneil Corners 32:40

The group's fourth album, appearing ten months following _After Bathing at Baxter's_, isn't the same kind of leap forward that Baxter's represented from _Surrealistic Pillow_. Indeed, in many ways, _Crown of Creation_ is a more conservative album stylistically, opening with "Lather," a Grace Slick original that was one of the group's very last forays (and certainly their last prominent one) into a folk idiom. Much of what follows is a lot more based in electric rock, as well as steeped in elements of science fiction (specifically author John Wyndham's book _The Chrysalids_) in several places, but _Crown of Creation_ was still deliberately more accessible musically than its predecessor, even as the playing became more bold and daring within more traditional song structures. Jack Casady by this time had developed one of the most prominent and distinctive bass sounds in American rock, as identifiable (if not quite as bracing) as John Entwistle's was with the Who, as demonstrated on "In Time," "Star Track," "Share a Little Joke," "If You Feel," (where he's practically a second lead instrument), and the title song, and Jorma Kaukonen's slashing, angular guitar attack was continually surprising as his snaking lead guitar parts wended their way through "Star Track" and "Share a Little Joke." The album also reflected the shifting landscape of West Coast music with its inclusion of "Triad," a David Crosby song that Crosby's own group, the Byrds, had refused to release -- its presence (the only extant version of the song for a number of years) was a forerunner of the sound that would later be heard on Crosby's own debut solo album, _If I Could Only Remember My Name_ (on which Slick, Paul Kantner, and Casady would appear). The overall album captured the group's rapidly evolving, very heavy live sound within the confines of some fairly traditional song structures, and left ample room for Slick and Marty Balin to express themselves vocally, with Balin turning in one of his most heartfelt and moving performances on "If You Feel." "Ice Cream Phoenix" pulses with energy and "Greasy Heart" became a concert standard for the group -- the studio original of the latter is notable for Slick's most powerful vocal performance since "Somebody to Love." And the album's big finish, "The House at Pooneil Corners," seemed to fire on all cylinders, their amps cranked up to ten (maybe 11 for Casady), and Balin, Slick, and Kantner stretching out on the disjointed yet oddly compelling tune and lyrics. It didn't work 100 percent, but it made for a shattering finish to the album. _Crown of Creation_ has been reissued on CD several times, including a Mobile Fidelity audiophile edition at the start of the '90s, but in 2003, RCA released a remastered edition with four bonus tracks from the same sessions including the mono single mix of "Share a Little Joke," the previously unreleased 8 minute "The Saga of Sydney Spacepig," Spencer Dryden's co-authored "Ribump Ba Bap Dum Dum," which is a spaced-out assembly of noises, effects, and pop-culture catch-phrases, and the more accessible "Would You Like a Snack?," an atonal piece of musical scatology featuring Grace Slick and co-authored by Slick and Frank Zappa.
~ Bruce Eder, allmusic


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2013)

...
Triad - David Crosby


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2013)

...
Το καλοκαίρι έχει ακόμα καιρό. Μετά θα 'ρθει και το μικρό.

Locomotora Borracha - Ondatrópica


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2013)

...
Lupita - Ska Cubano


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2013)

...
Boogie Stop Shuffle - New York Ska-Jazz Ensemble


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2013)

...
Milestones - Rotterdam Ska-Jazz Foundation


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2013)

...
The Swing of Justice - Gramatik


----------



## daeman (Aug 31, 2013)

...
Κάβο Σίδερος (_Κισμέτ_) - Γιώργης Ξυλούρης





Μουσική: Στέλιος Πετράκης / Στίχοι: Γιάννης Πετράκης, Νίκος Πετράκης / Φωνή: Γιώργης Ξυλούρης 
Λύρα, σάζι: Στέλιος Πετράκης / Μπάσο: Henri Tournier / Ζαρμπ, μπεντίρ: Bijan Chemirani


Ανεζητώ και ρέγομαι όπου 'ναι άκρα τόπου
κει που κακό δεν έκαμε η δύναμη τ' ανθρώπου

Έλα στον Κάβο Σίδερο και το χεράκι δώσ' μου
να σεργιανίσομε μαζί στις γειτονιές του κόσμου


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2013)

...
_*Στο Καφέ Αμάν*_ (1998) - Νίκη Τράμπα, Ρος Ντέιλι & Λαβύρινθος





Φωνή: Νίκη Τράμπα / Ούτι: Ρος Ντέιλι / Βιολί: Γιώργος Μαρινάκης / Νέι: Γιώργος Συμεωνίδης 
Ποντιακή λύρα: Σωκράτης Σινόπουλος / Κανονάκι: Πάνος Δημητρακόπουλος / Σαντούρι: Αγγελίνα Σταθοπούλου 
Κλαρίνο: Γιώργος Κοτσίνης / Μπεντίρ: Σάιμον Χιλ / Τουμπερλέκι: Ρουθ Χιλ


1. Είμαι ορφανός από παιδί 4:57 / 2. Απ' τον καιρό που έβγαλες τα μαύρα σου τα ρούχα 3:40 / 3. Μαρικάκι 4:03 
4. Ζούλα ζούλα 6:28 / 5. Το όνειρο του Χρήστου 12:27 / 6. Αχ πού 'ναι εκείνος ο καιρός 4:28 / 7. Μη βιάζεσαι, μικρή μου 5:53 
8. Κλαρίνο ταξίμι σε μακάμ ραστ 3:11 / 9. Βρε Γιώργο 3:23 / 10. Ούτι ταξίμι από μακάμ ραστ σε μακάμ χουσεϊνί 2:09 
11. Κατινάκι 3:05 / 12. Κανονάκι ταξίμι σε μακάμ σαμπά 1:46 / 13. Ψεύτισε πλέον ο ντουνιάς 5:22 / 14. Ελενάκι 5:11 
15. Έλα, πασά μου 3:26 / 16. Μες στο Πασαλιμάνι 2:52

Whoa! :scared: Όπα!


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2013)

...
*Nevermind *- Nirvana





01. Smells Like Teen Spirit - 0:00 / 02. In Bloom - 4:48 / 03. Come As You Are - 8:50 / 04. Breed - 12:19 / 05. Lithium - 15:14
06. Polly - 19:19 / 07. Territorial Pissings - 22:08 / 08. Drain You - 24:24 / 09. Lounge Act - 27:56 / 10. Stay Away - 30:26
11. On A Plain - 33:49 / 12. Something In The Way - 36:56 / 13. Endless, Nameless - 40:32

The *Nevermind *album cover shows a circumcised baby boy, alone underwater with a US dollar bill on a fishhook just out of his reach. According to Cobain, he conceived the idea while watching a television program on water births with Grohl. Cobain mentioned it to Geffen's art director Robert Fisher. Fisher found some stock footage of underwater births but they were too graphic for the record company. Also, the stock house that controlled the photo of a swimming baby that they subsequently settled on wanted $7,500 a year for its use, so instead Fisher sent a photographer to a pool for babies to take pictures. Five shots resulted and the band settled on the image of a three-month-old infant named Spencer Elden, the son of the photographer's friend. 
However, there was some concern because Elden's penis was visible in the image. Geffen prepared an alternate cover without the penis, as they were afraid that it would offend people, but relented when Cobain made it clear that the only compromise he would accept was a sticker covering the penis that would say, "If you're offended by this, you must be a closet pedophile."

Με την ευκαιρία, ο Σπένσερ Έλντεν — που τώρα είναι 22 — το 2011 που έγινε 20 χρονών, με αφορμή την επετειακή επανακυκλοφορία του _Nevermind_ τότε:







The fine art student now studies at the Art Center College of Design in Pasadena, California, where his father Rick let his infant son appear as a model for an up-and-coming band's new album in 1991.
He told CNN: 'When I am introduced, they introduce me as the Nirvana baby.
'My dad was an artist rigging special effects for Hollywood. They went to the local pool, threw me in the water and that was it.
'It was a friend-helping-a-friend kind of thing.'
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2042033/Baby-cover-Nirvanas-Nevermind-album-turns-20.html


----------



## Costas (Sep 14, 2013)

Fred Katz, Who Married Cello to Jazz, Dies at 94 (NYT)


----------



## daeman (Sep 17, 2013)

...
Fifty Fifty - The Luyas







Channeling


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2013)

...
The Night Watch - King Crimson






Shine, shine, the light of good works shine
The watch before the city gates depicted in their prime
That golden light all grimy now
Three hundred years have passed
The worthy Captain and his squad of troopers standing fast

The artist knew their faces well
The husbands of his lady friends
His creditors and councilors
In armor bright, the merchant men

Official moments of the guild
In poses keen from bygone days
The city fathers frozen there
Upon the canvas dark with age

The smell of paint, a flask of wine
And turn those faces all to me
The blunderbuss and halberd-shaft
And Dutch respectability

They make their entrance one by one
Defenders of that way of life
The redbrick home, the bourgeoisie
Guitar lessons for the wife

So many years we suffered here
Our country racked with Spanish wars
Now comes a chance to find ourselves
And quiet reigns behind our doors
We think about posterity again

And so the pride of little men
The burghers good and true
Still living through the painter's hand
Request you all to understand



 

_The Nightwatch,_ by P J Crook


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2013)

...
*Three of a Perfect Pair* - King Crimson live in Japan






01. Three of a Perfect Pair [4:10] / 02. (Band Introduction) [2:22] / 03. No Warning [4:04] / 04. Larks Tongues in Aspic Part III [5:02] 
05. Thela Hun Ginjeet [6:01] / 06. Frame by Frame [4:02] / 07. Matte Kudasai [3:29] / 08. Industry (from soundcheck) [6:54] 
09. Dig Me [3:42] / 10. Indiscipline [8:53] / 11. Sartori in Tangier [4:20] / 12. Man With An Open Heart [3:46] 
13. Waiting Man [6:39] 14. Sleepless [6:16] / 15. Larks' Tongues in Aspic Part II [5:58] / 16. Elephant Talk [5:12] 
17. Heartbeat [4:58]


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

...
_*Evening Star*_ - Brian Eno & Robert Fripp






side one:
1. Wind on water - 5:30 / 2. Evening Star - 7:48 / 3. Evensong - 2:53 / 4. Wind on Wind - 2:56
side two:
1. Index of Metals - 28:36







_Evening Star_, by Peter Schmidt


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

...
Caravan - Duke Ellington, Charles Mingus, Max Roach


----------



## daeman (Sep 22, 2013)

...
Caravan - Medeski, Martin & Wood


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2013)

.......................................................................................................................................................Him Belly Go No Sweet - Antibalas ......................................................................................................................................................


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2013)

.......................................................................................................................................................Kilimanjaro - The Shaolin Afronauts .................................................................................................................................................


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2013)

.......................................................................................................................................................Shira - The Shaolin Afronauts .................................................................................................................................................


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2013)

...
_*Stoned Aged Man*_ (1970) - Joseph (Joseph Earl Longoria aka Joey Long)






1. Trick Bag / 2. I Ain't Fattenin' No More Frogs For Snakes / 3. Cold Biscuits and Fish Heads / 4. Stoned Age Man 
5. I'm Gonna Build a Mountain / 6. Mojo Gumbo / 7. The House of the Rising Sun / 8. Gotta Get Away 
9. Come the Sun Tomorrow


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2013)

...
Cotton Mouth Man - James Cotton (featuring Joe Bona_massa_)






_Cotton Mouth Man_, sweet as cotton candy for my ears.


----------



## daeman (Sep 27, 2013)

...
Midnight Train - James Cotton (featuring Gregg Allman)







Mississippi Mud - James Cotton (featuring Keb' Mo')


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2013)

...
Feast of the Mau Mau - Screamin' Jay Hawkins







I Am The Cool


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
_*Frenzy *_- Screamin' Jay Hawkins






1. Hong Kong / 2. I Put a Spell on You / 3. Darling Please Forgive Me / 4. Temptation / 5. Ol' Man River / 6. Person to Person
7. Take me Back to my Boots and Saddle / 8. Orange Coloured Sky / 9. If you are but a Dream / 10. Swing Low, Sweet Chariot
11. I Love Paris / 12. Frenzy / 13. Little Demon / 14. You Made me Love you (I didn't want to do it) 
15. There's Something Wrong with you / 16. Yellow Coat / 17. Deep Purple / 18. Alligator Wine 
19. (She Put The) Whammy on me


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2013)

...
_*Living Proof*_ - Buddy Guy











01 00:00 74 Years Young / 02 04:34 Thank Me Someday / 03 10:16 On the Road 
04 14:27 Stay Around a Little Longer (Feat. B.B. King) / 05 19:27 Key Don't Fit / 06 24:30 Living Proof 
07 28:15 Where the Blues Begins (Feat. Carlos Santana) / 08 32:52 Too Soon / 09 36:18 Everybody's Got to Go 
10 40:15 Let the Door Knob Hit Ya / 11 43:59 Guess What / 12 49:43 Skanky

*Living Proof* was designed partially as an aural autobiography from the legendary Buddy Guy, opening up with the stark summation “74 Years Young,” then running through songs that often address some aspect of a working musician's life. It’s not a concept that’s followed through completely -- it’s thrown off track somewhat by duets with B.B. King and Carlos Santana, with the latter’s soft groove sticking out tonally as well -- but it’s enough of a narrative to give the record a definitive shape that some latter-day Guy albums are lacking. Still, the selling point of Living Proofremains Guy’s guitar, an instrument that improbably gets louder, nastier, and gnarlier with each passing year. LikeSkin Deep before it, Living Proof is distinguished by these bold, clenched blasts of sonic fury, but here the production has just enough grit to make the entire enterprise feel feral, and that’s a greater testament to Guy's enduring vitality than any one song could ever be.

~Stephen Thomas Erlewine, allmusic


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2013)

...
*A Tribute to Jack Johnson* - Miles Davis

Right Off












Yesternow











None of Miles Davis' recordings has been more shrouded in mystery than _Jack Johnson_, yet none has better fulfilled Miles Davis' promise that he could form the "greatest rock band you ever heard." Containing only two tracks, the album was assembled out of no less than four recording sessions between February 18, 1970, and June 4, 1970, and was patched together by producer Teo Macero. Most of the outtake material ended up on _Directions_, _Big Fun_, and elsewhere. The first misconception is the lineup: the credits on the recording are incomplete. For the opener, "*Right Off*," the band is *Miles*, *John McLaughlin*, *Billy Cobham*, *Herbie Hancock*, *Michael Henderson*, and *Steve Grossman* (no piano player!), which reflects the liner notes. This was from the musicians' point of view, in a single take, recorded as McLaughlin began riffing in the studio while waiting for Miles; it was picked up on by Henderson and Cobham, Hancock was ushered in to jump on a Hammond organ (he was passing through the building), and Miles rushed in at 2:19 and proceeded to play one of the longest, funkiest, knottiest, and most complex solos of his career. Seldom has he cut loose like that and played in the high register with such a full sound. In the meantime, the interplay between Cobham, McLaughlin, and Henderson is out of the box, McLaughlin playing long, angular chords centering around E. This was funky, dirty rock & roll jazz. There is this groove that gets nastier and nastier as the track carries on, and never quits, though there are insertions by Macero of two Miles takes on Sly Stone tunes and an ambient textured section before the band comes back with the groove, fires it up again, and carries it out. 

On "*Yesternow*," the case is far more complex. There are two lineups, the one mentioned above, and one that begins at about 12:55. The second lineup was *Miles*, *McLaughlin*, *Jack DeJohnette*, *Chick Corea*, *Bennie Maupin*, *Dave Holland*, and *Sonny Sharrock*. The first 12 minutes of the tune revolve around a single bass riff lifted from James Brown's "Say It Loud, I'm Black and I'm Proud." The material that eases the first half of the tune into the second is taken from "Shhh/Peaceful," from _In a Silent Way_, overdubbed with the same trumpet solo that is in the ambient section of "Right Off." It gets more complex as the original lineup is dubbed back in with a section from Miles' tune "Willie Nelson," another part of the ambient section of "Right Off," and an orchestral bit of "The Man Nobody Saw" at 23:52, before the voice of Jack Johnson (by actor Brock Peters) takes the piece out. The highly textured, nearly pastoral ambience at the end of the album is a fitting coda to the chilling, overall high-energy rockist stance of the album. _Jack Johnson_ is the purest electric jazz record ever made because of the feeling of spontaneity and freedom it evokes in the listener, for the stellar and inspiring solos by McLaughlin and Davis that blur all edges between the two musics, and for the tireless perfection of the studio assemblage by Miles and producer Macero.

~Thom Jurek, allmusic


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2013)

...
Short Skirt, Long Jacket - Cake


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2013)

...
Tequila and Chocolate - Medeski Scofield Martin & Wood







Julia (Lennon, McCartney)


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
Transblucency (A Blue Fog That You Can Almost See Through) - Kay Davis with Duke Ellington and his orchestra







Diminuendo And Crescendo In Blue - Duke Ellington and his orchestra featuring Paul Gonsalves at Newport, 1956






Ellington had been experimenting with the reworking for several years before the Newport performance; a release of one of his Carnegie Hall concerts of the 1940s presented the two old blues joined by a wordless vocal passage, "Transbluecency," but in time he chose to join the pair by a saxophone solo, handing it to Gonsalves, experimenting with it in shorter performances before the Newport show, where Ellington is believed to have told Gonsalves to blow as long as he felt like blowing when the solo slot came. It came after two choruses of an Ellington piano break at what was formerly the conclusion of "Diminuendo in Blue."

As performed at Newport, the experiment ended up revamping the Ellington reputation and fortune for the rest of Ellington's life. The previous experiments culminated in a 27-chorus solo by Gonsalves — simple, but powerful — backed only by bassist Jimmy Woode, drummer Sam Woodyard, and Ellington himself pounding punctuating piano chords and (with several audible band members as well) hollering urgings-on ("Come on, Paul — dig in! Dig in!") to his soloist. The normally sedate crowd was on their feet dancing in the aisles, reputedly provoked by a striking platinum blonde woman in a black evening dress, Elaine Anderson, getting up and dancing enthusiastically. When the solo ended and Gonsalves collapsed in exhaustion, Ellington himself took over for two choruses of piano solo before the full band returned for the "Crescendo in Blue" portion, finishing with a rousing finale featuring high-note trumpeter Cat Anderson.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellington_at_Newport#The_Gonsalves_solo


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2013)

...
*Ellington at Newport *(1956, Remastered 1999 CD)






Personnel, Track listing.

In 1996, a tape was discovered in the Voice of America's archive of its radio broadcasts which changed everything. It turned out that the 1956 album which was produced had indeed been fabricated with studio performances mixed with some live recordings and artificial applause. Only about 40% of the 1956 recording was actually live. The reason for this was that Ellington felt the under-rehearsed Festival suite had not been performed up to recording release standards, and he wished to have a better version on tape if it was to be issued on record. Producer George Avakian did as Ellington asked and the band entered the studio immediately after the festival. Avakian mixed in the studio version with portions of the live performance. The applause was dubbed onto the original release to cover up the fact that Gonsalves had been playing into the wrong microphone and was often completely inaudible.

On the 1999 reissue, the VoA live recording and the live Columbia tapes were painstakingly pieced together using digital technology to create a stereophonic recording of the most well-known Ellington performance of the past fifty years, this time with Gonsalves's solo clearly heard, though the beginning of the audience cheering and noise at around the seventh or eighth chorus of the solo can still be heard as well. (Stereophonic LP records were not mass-produced until 1957, the year after the recording.)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ellington_at_Newport#Recordings


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2013)

...
Ronnie's Bonnie - Reuben Wilson







Blue Mode


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2013)

...
_*Fleetwood Mac*_ (1968 vinyl + 1999 re-release tracks) - Fleetwood Mac






Peter Green – vocals, guitar, harmonica / Jeremy Spencer – vocals, slide guitar, piano
John McVie – bass guitar / Mick Fleetwood – drums / Bob Brunning – bass guitar on "Long Grey Mare"


01 - My Heart Beat Like a Hammer 00:00 / 02 - Merry-Go-Round 03:31 / 03 - Long Grey Mare 07:50 
04 - Hellhound on My Trail 10:06 / 05 - Shake Your Moneymaker 12:12 / 06 - Looking for Somebody 15:26 
07 - No Place to Go 18:17 / 08 - My Babys Good to Me 21:38 / 09 - I Loved Another Woman 24:29 
10 - Cold Black Night 27:25 / 11 - The World Keep on Turning 30:42 / 12 - Got to Move 33:11

13 - My Heart Beat Like a Hammer [-] 36:31 / 14 - Merry-Go-Round [-] 40:15 
15 - I Loved Another Woman (Takes 1, 2, 3 & 4) [-] 41:11 / 16 - I Loved Another Woman (Takes 5 & 6) [-] 47:19 
17 - Cold Black Night (Takes 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6) [-] 52:30 / 18 - You're So Evil 
[*] 57:59 / 19 - I'm Coming Home to Stay [-] 1:01:06


The English continue to prove how well into the blues they really are, and know how to lay it down and shove it back across the Atlantic. Fleetwood Mac are representative of how far the blues has penetrated — far enough for a group of London East-Enders to have cut a record potent enough to make the South Side of Chicago take notice.

~ Barry Gifford, _Rolling Stone_, August 10, 1968


----------



## daeman (Oct 15, 2013)

...
*Mr. Wonderful* - Fleetwood Mac






Peter Green – vocals, guitar, harmonica / Jeremy Spencer – vocals, slide guitar
John McVie – bass guitar / Mick Fleetwood – drums
*+*
Christine Perfect – keyboards, piano, vocals / Duster Bennett – harmonica 
Steve Gregory, Dave Howard – alto saxophone / Johnny Almond, Roland Vaughan – tenor saxophone

01 - Stop Messin' Round 00:00 / 02 - I've Lost My Baby 02:34 / 03 - RoIlin Man 06:53 / 04 - Dust My Broom 09:45 
05 - Love That Burns 12:39 / 06 - Doctor Brown 17:43 / 07 - Need Your Love Tonight 21:29 
08 - lf You Be My Baby 24:57 / 09 - Evenin' Boogie 28:51 / 10 - Lazy Poker Blues 31:32
11 - Coming Home 34:09 / 12 - Trying So Hard to Forget 36:49

13 - Stop Messin' Round [Takes 1, 2, 3] 41:40 / 14 - Stop Messin' Round [Take 5] 46:14 
15 - I Held My Baby Last Night [-] 49:03 / 16 - Mystery Boogie [-] 53:32


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2013)

...
Oh well, 







_*Then Play On*_












http://www.wikiwand.com/en/Then_Play_On#/2013_Deluxe_Edition_Rhino_Records_CD_track_listing






'Domesticated Mural Painting', Maxwell Armfield, 1917


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2013)

...
Flip, Flop and Fly - Big Joe Turner


----------



## daeman (Oct 18, 2013)

...
Huautla - Canned Heat












live


----------



## daeman (Oct 19, 2013)

...
Push It - Salt-N-Pepa


----------



## daeman (Oct 21, 2013)

...
Α-Punk - Vampire Weekend







Oxford Comma


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2013)

...
Telephone - The Black Angels


----------



## daeman (Oct 24, 2013)

...
_*Electric Warrior*_ - T.Rex






1. «Mambo Sun» / 2. «Cosmic Dancer» / 3. «Jeepster» / 4. «Monolith» / 5. «Lean Woman Blues» 
6. «Get It On» / 7. «Planet Queen» / 8. «Girl» / 9. «The Motivator» / 10. «Life's a Gas» / 11. «Rip Off»

The album that essentially kick-started the U.K. glam rock craze, *Electric Warrior* completes *T. Rex*'s transformation from hippie folk-rockers into flamboyant avatars of trashy rock & roll. There are a few vestiges of those early days remaining in the acoustic-driven ballads, but *Electric Warrior* spends most of its time in a swinging, hip-shaking groove powered by *Marc Bolan*'s warm electric guitar. The music recalls not just the catchy simplicity of early rock & roll, but also the implicit sexuality -- except that here, *Bolan* gleefully hauls it to the surface, singing out loud what was once only communicated through the shimmying beat. He takes obvious delight in turning teenage bubblegum rock into campy sleaze, not to mention filling it with pseudo-psychedelic hippie poetry. In fact, *Bolan* sounds just as obsessed with the heavens as he does with sex, whether he's singing about spiritual mysticism or begging a flying saucer to take him away. It's all done with the same theatrical flair, but *Tony Visconti*'s spacious, echoing production makes it surprisingly convincing. Still, the real reason *Electric Warrior* stands the test of time so well -- despite its intended disposability -- is that it revels so freely in its own absurdity and willful lack of substance. Not taking himself at all seriously, *Bolan* is free to pursue whatever silly wordplay, cosmic fantasies, or non sequitur imagery he feels like; his abandonment of any pretense to art becomes, ironically, a statement in itself. *Bolan*'s lack of pomposity, back-to-basics songwriting, and elaborate theatrics went on to influence everything from hard rock to punk to new wave. But in the end, it's that sense of playfulness, combined with a raft of irresistible hooks, that keeps *Electric Warrior* such an infectious, invigorating listen today.

~ Steve Huey, allmusic


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2013)

...
Ροή - Γιώργος Μανωλάκης






Με λαούτο φτιαγμένο από τον Στέλιο Πετράκη. Μίξη: Εφρέν Λόπεζ.


----------



## daeman (Oct 25, 2013)

...
Από το *Sixteen Haiku And Other Stories* (*Δεκαέξη χαϊκού και άλλες ιστορίες)*:

Haiku Two - Sigmatropic featuring Martine Roberts





B'
Στον κάμπο ούτ' ένα 
τετράφυλλο τριφύλλι.
Ποιος φταίει απ' τους τρεις;

Haiku Ten - Sigmatropic featuring Cat Power





Ι'
Τώρα σηκώνω 
μια νεκρή πεταλούδα
χωρίς φτιασίδι.

Haiku Eleven - Sigmatropic featuring Simon Joyner





ΙΑ'
Πού να μαζεύεις 
τα χίλια κομματάκια 
του κάθε ανθρώπου.

Haiku Twelve (Unprofitable Boat Line) - Sigmatropic featuring Lee Ranaldo





ΙΒ'
_Άγονος γραμμή_ 
Το δοιάκι τι έχει; 
Η βάρκα γράφει κύκλους 
κι ούτε ένας γλάρος!

Το πέμπτο και το δέκατο τέταρτο εκεί, στην Πάτμο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2013)

...
The jasmine - Sigmatropic featuring Steve Wynn






'Sixteen Haiku & Other Stories' (2003)
Effects [Bleeps] -- Antonis Livieratos
Effects [Sound Treatments] -- Coti K.
Guitar -- Stathis Ioannou
Voice -- Steve Wynn

Είτε βραδιάζει 
είτε φέγγει 
μένει λευκό 
το γιασεμί.

Whether it's dusk
or dawn's first light
the jasmine 
always stays white.


----------



## daeman (Oct 27, 2013)

...
The Awakening of a Woman - The Cinematic Orchestra


----------



## daeman (Oct 28, 2013)

...
Rock 'n' Roll Animal - Lou Reed






And the children are the only ones who blush
'Cause life is just to die


----------



## OldBullLee (Oct 28, 2013)

"It's so cold in Alaska..."
RIP Lou


----------



## daeman (Oct 29, 2013)

...
Με το Happy Birthday ξεκινάει...






1. Berlin 0:00 / 2. Lady Day 3:24 / 3. Men of Good Fortune 7:03 / 4. Caroline Says I 11:42 / 5. How Do You Think it Feels 15:39 6. Oh, Jim 19:22
1. Caroline Says II 24:36 / 2. The Kids 28:50 / 3. The Bed 36:45 / 4. Sad Song 42:36


----------



## daeman (Nov 2, 2013)

...
Primitivo - Sergio Mendes & Bossa Rio


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2013)

...
Ρωτόκριτος και κοντυλιές - Κουαρτέτο Στέλιου Πετράκη, Βρυξέλλες, Οκτώβριος 2013





Στέλιος Πετράκης - Γιώργος Σταυρακάκης - Αντώνης Σταυρακάκης - Θανάσης Μαυροκώστας

Άχι, 
απόψε θα γενεί καβγάς κοντά στη γειτονιά σου
κι όλοι θα τρέξουν στον καβγά κι εγώ στην αγκαλιά σου


Κάβο Σίδερος


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2013)

Relaxing at Lesterillo:


----------



## Costas (Nov 7, 2013)

Ωχ, δε φταίω εγώ, μου το 'βγαλε αυτόματα το πλέιλιστ, και πώς να μη βάλω αυτό το διαμάντι;


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
Πειρασμός Απάτη - Penny & the Swinging Cats


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
Πέφτεις σε λάθη - Gadjo Dillo






Στίχοι & μουσική - Βασίλης Τσιτσάνης

Gadjo Dilo: Κώστας Μητρόπουλος: κιθάρα / Σωτήρης Πομόνης: κιθάρα / Νίκος Βλάχος: κοντραμπάσο 
Σέργιος Χρυσοβιτσάνος: βιολί / Γιώργος Τσιατσούλης: ακορντεόν / Ηλιάνα Τσαπατσάρη: φωνή


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
Μότζο - Trio Tekke


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2013)

...
Όλοι οι ρεγκέτες - Trio Tekke


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2013)

...
I'm a man - Smoove


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2013)

...
Swingin' Man - Jazzbit


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2013)

...
Hip Hip Chin Chin - Club des Belugas







Habana Twist






Backup. Whoa! Back up, back down: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ijVC9EGqLkQ


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2013)

...
Blue Juice - Jimmy McGriff







McGriffin


----------



## daeman (Nov 16, 2013)

...
Blackjack - Donald Byrd







Voyage A Deux


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2013)

...
Rewind the Film - Manic Street Preachers ft. Richard Hawley


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2013)

...
Μακρύς Χειμώνας - Χαΐνηδες






Στίχοι - μουσική: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης
Τραγούδι: Κωστής Αβυσσινός

Με τ' ουρανού τα ντέρτια κι αν πηγαίνω, μικρή, να μου συμπαθείς
σαν την παλιά παρέα συνεπαίρνει και πώς να την αρνηθείς
Θέλω να σου μιλήσω για χαμένες πατρίδες αλλοτινές
προτού γενούν κι εκείνες παραμύθια και θύμησες μακρινές

Πατρίδα αλαργινή
ρίχνει με το σταμνί
μακρύς χειμώνας

Σκέψου περβόλιν όμορφο κι ονειρεμένο τόπο
που η κάθε βιόλα μύριζε με το δικό της τρόπο

Φύσα, Βοριά, το Νότο κι ως το γλέντι μας έφταξ' ο στεναγμός
με δάκρυα γεμάτος είναι ο πρώτος μεγάλος μας ποταμός
Ανατολή και Δύση και μουρμούρι π' ακούγεται σαν λυγμός
άγιο αίμα έχει μες στα στήθια του ο άλλος μας ποταμός

Μιαν ανοιχτή πληγή
κάθε κομμάτι γη
όταν ξεχνιέται

Λίγο μεράκι της καρδιάς δώσε ν' αντέξει ακόμη
κι όλοι οι καιροί το δέρνουνε τούτο το σταυροδρόμι

Ώρες νεκρές σαπίζουν μες σε σπίτια που μοιάζουνε με κελιά
και μαγικές εικόνες μάς κλειδώσαν τη σκέψη και τη μιλιά
Φιδοσυρμός ο κόσμος και πηγαίνει, καλή μου, χωρίς σκοπό
φοβούμαι μη σε πάρει, άκουσέ με, μικρή μου, που σ’ αγαπώ

Ψεύτικοι οι θεοί
τα θαύματα 
και οι γιορτές παζάρια

Πολύχρωμα, φανταχτερά, μα ψεύτικα ταξίδια
που δεν αλλάζουν τίποτα κι όλα απομένουν ίδια

Δε με τρομάζει ο χρόνος καβαλάρης, μικρή μου, κι ανέ περνά
μόνο σαν παίρνει φίλους την καρδιά μου ραΐζει και με γερνά
Όσα ζευγάρια μάτια έχω ζήσει και πια δεν ξαναθωρώ
τόσα ζωής κομμάτια έχω αφήσει στο δρόμο που προχωρώ

Το τέλος παγερό
μοιάζει με τον καιρό
η μοναξιά μας

Δεν είν' το δάκρυ το στερνό για κείνον που ποθαίνει
μα για θανάτους εκατό κρυφούς δικούς μας βγαίνει

Εγώ 'μαι ένας ξένος κι όσα αγάπησα κι έχουνε πια χαθεί
τα 'χω ακριβοφυλάξει στης καρδιάς μου τον τόπο τον πιο βαθύ
Το προσωπάκι γείρε κι αφουγκράσου στο στήθος μου μια καρδιά
με του Γενάρη μοιάζει την πιο άγρια και σκοτεινή βραδιά

Φύγε πριν πληγωθείς
μακριά μου να σωθείς
κι ας πονέσει

Θα πουν για με πως ήμουνα στο τέλος του χειμώνα
λουλούδι που δεν άντεξε στο γύρισμα του αιώνα


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2013)

...
Το Κατερινιώ - Κάλλια Σπυριδάκη & Χαΐνηδες






Άσπρο σαν το χιόνι το Κατερινιώ
μύριζε λεμόνι, μόσκο στο σκολειό
Μαύρα τα μαλλιά τζη, δαχτυλιδωτά
θάλασσες τα μάτια τ' αμυγδαλωτά

Αχ Κατερινιώ, καλέ Κατερινιώ
δεν επήρες άντρα μέσα απ' το χωριό

Ζήλεψεν η νύχτα τα σγουρά μαλλιά
που 'χανε κονέψει άστρα και πουλιά
Στ' άδικου τη χέρα ήδωσε βουλή
κι ήριξε στο χώμα τ' ακριβό κουρλί

Αχ Κατερινιώ, καλέ Κατερινιώ
δεν επήρες άντρα μέσα απ' το χωριό

Νύχτες δίχως άστρα σαν τ' αερικό
φαίνει στ' αργαλειό τζη κόσμο μαγικό
Μάθαν το οι κυράδες και περάσανε
ονειροκεντίδια κι αγοράσανε

Αχ Κατερινιώ, καλέ Κατερινιώ
δεν επήρες άντρα μέσα απ' το χωριό


Να 'χεις τα σπολλάτη, Κατερινιώ
Γελαστή να σύρεις πρώτη το χορό
Να 'ναι ονειρεμένα όσα σού αξιώ
Πλατιά η αγκαλιά σου σαν τον ουρανό[FONT=Georgia, Arial, sans-serif] [/FONT]


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2013)

...
Από την κολομβιάνικη ταινία _*La Playa D.C. *_του Χουάν Αντρές Αράνγκο (επίσημη συμμετοχή της Κολομβίας για τα Όσκαρ ξενόγλωσσης ταινίας του 2014, imdb, NYTimes, Latinos Post) που μου άρεσε, και η ταινία —ιδίως για πρωτόλειο— και η μουσική της.

Bambuco Viejo - Hugo Canderlario y Bahía







Vagabundo - Flaco Flow y Melanina







De dónde vengo yo - Chocquibtown







La Fuga - Jiggy Drama







Arrullo - María Mulata






συνεχίζεται...


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2013)

...
_La Playa D.C._ #2

Sube el volumen - Flaco Flow y Melanina







Agarra - Flaco Flow y Melanina







Mi Puerto - Flaco Flow y Melanina







Salve la presurosa - Socavón de Timbiquí


----------



## daeman (Dec 3, 2013)

...
Hallogallo - Neu!







Weissensee


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

...
Άλλο ένα αντίο στον Λου Ριντ, με τον δίσκο που ο ίδιος μαζί με τον Τζον Κέιλ αφιέρωσαν στη μνήμη του Άντι Γουόρχολ το 1987 — ένα έργο που τους συμφιλίωσε μουσικά μετά από μια εικοσαετία χώρια. Τόσα χρόνια δεν ήθελαν ούτε ζωγραφιστό να δουν ο ένας τον άλλον, όμως στην κηδεία του Ντρέλα (= Dracula + Cinderella) ξαναμίλησαν.

_*Songs for Drella*_ (1990) - Lou Reed & John Cale






John Cale – vocals, keyboards, viola / Lou Reed – vocals, guitar

1. Smalltown / 2. Open House 2:04 / 3. Style It Takes 6:21 / 4. Work 9:16 / 5. Trouble with Classicists 11:53
6. Starlight 15:35 / 7. Faces and Names 19:03 / 8. Images 23:15 / 9. Slip Away (A Warning) 26:46 / 10. It Wasn't Me 29:51
11. I Believe 33:21 / 12. Nobody But You 36:39 / 13. A Dream 40:25 / 14. Forever Changed 46:58 / 15. Hello It's Me 51:50


John Cale, the co-founder of The Velvet Underground, left the group in 1968 after tensions between himself and Lou Reed became intolerable; neither had much charitable to say about one other after that, and they seemed to share only one significant area of agreement -- they both maintained a great respect and admiration for Andy Warhol, the artist whose patronage of the group helped them reach their first significant audience. So it was fitting that after Warhol's death in 1987, Reed and Cale began working together for the first time since _*White Light/White Heat*_ on a cycle of songs about the artist's life and times. Starkly constructed around Cale's keyboards, Reed's guitar, and their voices, _*Songs for Drella*_ is a performance piece about Andy Warhol, his rise to fame, and his troubled years in the limelight. Reed and Cale take turns on vocals, sometimes singing as the character of Andy and elsewhere offering their observations on the man they knew. On a roll after New York, Reed's songs are strong and pithy, and display a great feel for the character of Andy, and while Cale brought fewer tunes to the table, they're all superb, especially "Style It Takes" and "A Dream," a spoken word piece inspired by Warhol's posthumously published diaries. If _*Songs for Drella*_ seems modest from a musical standpoint, it's likely neither Reed nor Cale wanted the music to distract from their story, and here they paint a portrait of Warhol that has far more depth and poignancy than his public image would have led one to expect. It's a moving and deeply felt tribute to a misunderstood man, and it's a pleasure to hear these two comrades-in-arms working together again, even if their renewed collaboration was destined to be short-lived.
~Mark Deming, allmusic


John Cale on Lou Reed's death: "The world has lost a fine songwriter and poet. I’ve lost my ‘school-yard buddy'."


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Τι ωραίος δίσκος! Τον αγνοούσα παντελώς.


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2013)

nickel said:


> Τι ωραίος δίσκος! Τον αγνοούσα παντελώς.



Didn't you _Reed _it? It's Calescent.


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

...
Επειδή, εκτός από τη διασκευή που το έκανε πασίγνωστο, έρχεται στιγμή και για την εκτέλεση από τον ίδιο τον συνθέτη, ορίστε ο Πιτ Σίγκερ στο Turn! Turn! Turn! (to Everything There Is a Season) το οποίο ηχογράφησε λίγους μήνες μετά τους πρώτους που το κυκλοφόρησαν, τους Limeliters (μαζί με τους οποίους έπαιζε και ο Ρότζερ ΜακΓκουίν των Byrds —βαστούσε χρόνια αυτή η κολόνια— με το πρώτο όνομά του, Jim McGuinn).







Έτσι ήρθε και η ώρα για μια γυναικεία φωνή να το πει μαζί με τον συνθέτη, η φωνή της Τζούντι Κόλινς:







Κι όταν μιλάμε για γυναικείες φωνές και το έχει τραγουδήσει και η Νίνα Σιμόν (κι επειδή το βρήκα), δεν μπορώ να παραλείψω τη διασκευή της, στο Παρίσι το 1968:


----------



## daeman (Dec 9, 2013)

...
Άλλη μια εκτέλεση, του 1968, η δεύτερη πλευρά (το φλιπσάιντ, ελληνιστί) του σινγκλ με το οποίο ντεμπουτάρισε η Ουαλή Μαίρη Χόπκιν (και παραλίγο η Apple Records των Beatles: αυτό το σινγκλ είχε αριθμό καταλόγου APPLE 2), μια παραγωγή του Πολ Μακάρτνεϊ:







Του οποίου σινγκλ η πρώτη πλευρά είχε το Those Were the Days, σύνθεση του Ρώσου Μπόρις Φομίν σε στίχους του ποιητή Κονσταντίν Ποντρέφσκι αρχικά, με τίτλο "Dorogoi dlinnoyu" ("Дорогой длинною", "By the long road"). Σ' αυτή τη μελωδία πρόσθεσε αγγλικούς στίχους ο Τζιν Ράσκιν κι έτσι το ηχογράφησε η Μαίρη Χόπκιν (στίχους που παρεμπιπτόντως έχουν σχέση με το δεύτερο παράδειγμα της Αλεξάνδρας στο νήμα που με έκανε να πιάσω αυτόν τον μίτο).

In the early 1960s Raskin, with his wife Francesca, played folk music around Greenwich Village in New York, including White Horse Tavern. They released an album which included the song, which was taken up by The Limeliters. Raskin had grown up hearing the song, wrote lyrics in English and then put a copyright on both tune and lyrics. The Raskins were international performers and had played London's "Blue Angel" every year, always closing their show with the song. Paul McCartney frequented the club and, after the formation of The Beatles' own Apple Records label, recorded the song with Mary Hopkin, McCartney's agent having purchased the song rights from Raskin's.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Those_Were_the_Days_(song)






Those were the days, my friend
We thought they'd never end
We'd sing and dance forever and a day
We'd live the life we'd choose
We'd fight and never lose
For we were young and sure to have our way


Κι επειδή για το προηγούμενο, το Turn! Turn! Turn!, δεν βρήκα βιντεάκι με την πρώτη ηχογράφησή του από τους Limeliters, ορίστε το Those Were the Days από αυτούς, του 1962:






Έπεται συνέχεια, αλλά κάθε πράμα στην ώρα του. 
A time to sing, a time to play, a time to work and a time to pay, a time to every purpose here in Lexi.


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2013)

...
Προφανές και πολυακουσμένο, αλλά μια και μου το θύμισε εκεί ο Νίκελ:

Walk of Life - Dire Straits


----------



## nickel (Dec 12, 2013)

Επίτρεψέ μου τώρα κι εμένα να φιλοξενήσω εδώ αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Πιτ Σίγκερ (Pete Seeger). Βρήκα μιάμιση ώρα και ήρεμη δουλειά και το απόλαυσα. Δεν ήξερα ή δεν θυμόμουν ότι το _Turn, Turn, Turn_ ήταν δικό του. Ήξερα για το _Where Have All the Flowers Gone?_ και για το _If I Had a Hammer_, αν και τον έχουμε ταυτίσει κυρίως με το _We Shall Overcome_. Βρείτε μιάμιση ώρα: ιστορία, επιμόρφωση, συγκίνηση και πολλή πανέμορφη μουσική.

*Pete Seeger: The Power of Song (2007)*


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2013)

...
Εξαιρετικό! Ευχαριστώ, Νίκελ. Αν σου πω ότι προχθές που έψαχνα εκτελέσεις του Turn! Turn! Turn! για να βάλω παραπάνω, έπεσα πάνω σ' αυτό το ντοκιμαντέρ και το κράτησα στους σελιδοδείκτες για να το δω και να το προσθέσω εδώ, κι επειδή με ξέρεις, θα με πιστέψεις, έτσι; :) 


Για άλλο λόγο όμως ήρθα εδώ: επειδή θυμήθηκα έναν γκουρού, είπα να βάλω ένα κομμάτι που θεωρείται από τα πρώτα ραπαριστά στη ροκ μουσική:

Year of the Guru - Eric Burdon & The Animals






My leader told me to jump in the river
The river was deep and the weather was winter
After a sailor very kindly saved me
My leader told me, you'd better take it easy
I took it so easy my leader called me lazy
...
Now listen to this baby
This is the year of the guru
Now the thing to do is to ask yourself
What can a guru do for me?
Then you say to yourself
I gotta get a guru

A groovy guru


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2013)

...
The Immigrant Lad - Eric Burdon & The Animals






The river was muddy and black, black as the coal she carried
Impossible to cross, many men had tried
The old sailor told me, another life is lost

And here I sit with a tear in my eye
The waters of Tyne in between you and I

Black was the colour of my childish dreams, impressions that would last
Black coal, coal black pit yacka's face, escaping the coal dust blast
Blind pony stumblin' to the light of day, to retire in the green fields forever
And I'll build me a bridge of steel, to beat the black river forever
I'll beat that black river forever, I'll beat that muddy river forever


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2013)

...
_*Crazy Rhythms*_ (1980) - The Feelies





Side One
1. The Boy with the Perpetual Nervousness 5:10 / 2. Fa Cé-La 2:04 / 3. Loveless Love 5:14 / 4. Forces at Work 7:10
Side two
1. Original Love 2:55 / 2. Everybody's Got Something to Hide (Except Me and My Monkey) (John Lennon, Paul McCartney) 4:18
3. Moscow Nights 4:34 / 4. Raised Eyebrows 3:00 / 5. Crazy Rhythms 6:13

Bonus Track Paint It Black (Mick Jagger, Keith Richards) 2:48

http://thefeeliesweb.com/lyrics/lyrcrazy.html
Even the cover is a winner, with a washed-out look that screams new wave via horn-rimmed glasses, even more so than contemporaneous pictures of either Elvis Costello or the Embarrassment. But if it was all look and no brain, _Crazy Rhythms_ would long ago have been dismissed as an early-'80s relic. That's exactly what this album is not, right from the soft, haunting hints of percussion that preface the suddenly energetic jump of the appropriately titled "The Boy With the Perpetual Nervousness." From there the band delivers seven more originals plus a striking cover of the Beatles' "Everybody's Got Something to Hide" that rips along even more quickly than the original. The guitar team of Mercer and Million smokes throughout, whether it's soft, rhythmic chiming with a mysterious, distanced air or blasting, angular solos. But Fier is the band's secret weapon, able to play straight-up beats but aiming at a rumbling, strange punch that updates Velvet Underground/Krautrock trance into giddier realms. Mercer's obvious Lou Reed vocal inflections make the VU roots even clearer, but even at this stage of the game there's something fresh about the work the quartet does, even 20 years on -- a good blend of past and present, rave-up and reflection.

~Ned Raggett, *allmusic*
"The sound we were after was a reaction against the punk scene," says Mercer. "Being a little older, we felt it had all been done before. We wanted the guitars to be cleaner, and we started experimenting with a lot of percussion."

Their record label, however, "hated it," according to Mercer. "They brought us into a meeting, put Lene Lovich's latest song on the turntable and said, 'You guys gotta come up with something like _this.'_" The album received little promotion, Fier was soon wooed away by the Lounge Lizards, and the band broke up for several years.

"People have talked about remixing and re-releasing it," says Mercer, "but you don't want to mess around with it. It's got a life of its own."

_Rolling Stone_, 100 Best Albums of the '80s, #49


----------



## daeman (Dec 18, 2013)

...
After the storm - Mumford & Sons


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

...
O Maria - Beck


----------



## daeman (Dec 19, 2013)

...
Clap Hands - Beck (@SNL)







Nausea


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2013)

...
If I were a bell - The Miles Davis Quintet


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2013)

...
Και γιατί όχι όλο;


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2013)

...
Sugar Rum Cherry (Dance of the Sugar-Plum Fairy) - Duke Ellington & Billy Strayhorn






«Χρόνια πολλά» μου μήνυσε η νεράιδα Ζαχαρένια
να ειπώ σας χαιρετίσματα, να 'ναι μαλαματένια
καλόχαροι όλες τις γιορτές να την περνάτε σένια! :)


----------



## Costas (Dec 25, 2013)

Ένας πολύ μεγάλος τζάζμαν πέθανε προχτές: ο Yusef Lateef. Αιωνία του η μνήμη και χρόνια μας πολλά!


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2013)

...
*Les Paul, Chasing Sound

*Influenced by the great gypsy guitarist Django Reinhardt, Paul was one of the best and earliest electric guitarists. Along with a handful of players like George Barnes, Merle Travis and Charlie Christian, he changed the sound of popular music. And if Paul didn’t actually invent the solid body electric guitar (a fiction which he happily tolerated), he was a pioneer in its evolution, and he did more than anyone to popularize what would become the dominant instrumental voice of contemporary music.

Of course, sound and its replication are a central part of the Les Paul saga. He is acknowledged as a father of multitrack recording, overdubbing and the electronic reverb effect. Multitrack recording had intrigued Paul since he experimented as a kid with poking extra holes in the sheets for his mom’s player piano.

“I got a letter from Sinatra,” he says. “It’s a wonderful letter. I don’t remember the exact words, but he says if it wasn’t for you, I’d still be recording my first song. It was the multitrack recording he meant. Paul McCartney said the same thing: ‘I don’t care how much guitar you played, I don’t care how many hits you had, you invented that multitrack recording, and that made the difference.’ ”





http://www.lespaulfilm.com

"He could burn the frets right off a guitar" - Steve Miller
"He put the tools in our hands" - Keith Richards
"...he's The Source." - Anderson Cooper, CNN
"... still The Man." - Los Angeles Times
"...he's the Boss!" - B.B. King

Για μια Γκίμπσον Λες Πολ, την Γκόλντι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2013)

...
Chris Hadfield sings "Space Oddity" in the first music video in space











After five months in space, an astronaut is saying his goodbye to the International Space Station with a classic performance of one of David Bowie's cosmic classics: "Space Oddity."

In new music video from space unveiled Sunday (May 12), Canadian astronaut Chris Hadfield sings David Bowie's "Space Oddity" in a visually striking performance recorded in anticipation of Hadfield's return to Earth today.
SPACE.com  | May 13, 2013 10:20am ET

Ground control to Major Tom
Ground control to Major Tom
Lock your Soyuz hatch and put your helmet on

Ground control to Major Tom
Commencing countdown engines on
Detach from station and may God’s love be with you

This is ground control to Major Tom
You’ve really made the grade
and the papers want to know whose shirts you wear
But it’s time to guide the capsule if you dare

This is Major Tom to ground control
I’ve left forevermore
And I’m floating in most peculiar way
And the stars look very different today

For here am I sitting in a tin can
Far above the world
The planet Earth is blue and there’s nothing left to do

Though I’ve flown one hundred thousand miles
I’m feeling very still
And before too long I know it’s time to go
Our commander comes down back to earth, and knows

Ground control to Major Tom
The time is near, there’s not too long
Can you hear me Major Tom?
Can you hear me Major Tom?
Can you hear me Major Tom?
Can you hear…

Here am I floating in my tin can
A last glimpse of the world
The planet Earth is blue and there’s nothing left to do


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2013)

...
Cinema Paradiso - Ennio Morricone (In Concerto, Venezia, 10-9-2007)






Ολόκληρη η συναυλία βρίσκεται σ' εκείνη τη λίστα του youtube.

Ennio Morricone: _Peace Notes - Live in Venice_


----------



## Costas (Dec 30, 2013)

Τα λόγια του Space Oddity είναι σχολείο στιχουργίας!

Ακούω αυτές τις μέρες συνεχώς Freddie Hubbard στο spotify. Δύσκολο να διαλέξεις την αφρόκρεμα μέσ' απ' την αφρόκρεμα, αλλά τέλος πάντων από τα έξι πρώτα άλμπουμ του εκείνο που οι συνθέσεις και το παίξιμο μ' έχουν ενθουσιάσει περισσότερο είναι το εκδομένο πολύ αργότερα από την ηχογράφηση του 1962, δηλ. το 1976, Here to Stay, κι ας μην τον έχει 5άστερο το AllMusic. Ο πιανίστας Cedar Walton, στα χνάρια του McCoy Tyner, δίνει σε ορισμένα κομμάτια του δίσκου ένα modal άρωμα όπως το είχε λανσάρει το κουαρτέτο του John Coltrane της ίδιας εποχής. Εδώ όμως λάμπουν δύο σωλήνες, η τρομπέτα του Hubbard και το σαξόφωνο του W. Shorter. Δε μου κάνει καρδιά να προχωρήσω στον επόμενο δίσκο!

https://play.spotify.com/album/7mtewQM5RycRtEtGYAlLH5


----------



## daeman (Jan 2, 2014)

Costas said:


> Τα λόγια του Space Oddity είναι σχολείο στιχουργίας!
> ...



*Chris Hadfield, “Space Oddity” Lyrics Breakdown: The Man Who Fell to Earth*

In many ways, “Space Oddity” makes a fine choice for astronaut Chris Hadfield’s final installment of his amazing series of videos shot at the International Space Station. Not only is it the most famous pop song about space, it’s also full of the kind of otherwordly grandeur we like to imagine an astronaut’s life is filled with. There’s just one problem: It’s a song about dying in outer space. Kind of depressing for a viral video.

What’s a self-respecting singing astronaut to do? Change the words, of course! Besides being a top-notch pilot and a master of aviation systems, Hadfield turns out to be a pretty good lyricist. Let’s run down his changes, to see:
[...]
Zero-G Guitar: Re-Learning How To Play In Space


----------



## Costas (Jan 6, 2014)

Να κι ένας δίσκος του Freddie Hubbard που δεν τον βρήκα στο spotify. Αλλά και στο YouTube δύο αποσπάσματα βρήκα μόνο. Είναι μια συνεργασία του 1971, ανάμεσα στο κουιντέτο του Hubbard και στον αβανγκαρντίστα συνθέτη Ilhan Mimaroglou, με διάφορους συντελεστές και με τίτλο Sing me a Song for Songmy (μακριά από το spyware που κρύβεται πίσω από το λινκ στο download!!).






(στο δεύτερο θ' ακούσετε και απαγγελία κινέζικης ποίησης...)


----------



## Costas (Jan 8, 2014)

Τρομπέτα Freddie Hubbard και τύμπανα (Carl Burnett, Buck Clark) σε διάλογο, από λάιβ του 1975 στο Τόκιο


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2014)

...
Silly Putty - Stanley Clarke


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2014)

...
Μια που ξεκίνησα το _*Journey to Love*_, κρίμα να σταματήσω στο πρώτο κομμάτι.

Journey to Love







Hello Jeff







Song to John, Parts 1 & 2 (an elegy for John Coltrane)







Concerto for Jazz/Rock Orchestra, Parts 1-4






Stanley Clarke - electric bass, acoustic bass, organ, piccolo bass (first used by Stanley Clarke) with Maestro Synthesizer on "Concerto For Jazz/Rock Orchestra," hand bells, tubular bells, gong, vocals / Chick Corea - acoustic piano on "Song to John" 
Jeff Beck - electric guitar on "Hello Jeff" and guitar solo on "Journey to Love" / George Duke - organ, synthesizer, Moog synthesizer, keyboard, Arp Odyssey, clavinet, acoustic piano, electric piano, bells, vocals / Tom "Bones" Malone, David Taylor - trombone / Jon Faddis, Alan Rubin, Lew Soloff - trumpet / Earl Chapin, John Clark, Peter Gordon, Wilmer Wise - brass horn 
John McLaughlin - acoustic guitar on "Song to John" / David Sancious - electric guitar, 12-string guitar 
Steve Gadd - drums, percussions / Lenny White - drums on "Hello Jeff"


It has often been said that *Stanley Clarke* did for the fretted electric bass in the 1970s what fellow virtuoso *Jaco Pastorius* did for the fretless. For any aspiring jazz-rock bassist coming up in the time between _Bitches Brew_ and _Feels So Good_, Stanley's innovative playing, which combined a distinctive slap-pop style with fluid finger-style work informed by his acoustic playing, was a required assignment. Although _*School Days*_, with its catchy signature song, is perhaps the most listened to of his albums, it is on _*Journey to Love*_, Clarke's second solo offering for Columbia, that his muse is most confidently and persuasively displayed. He is assisted in this worthy endeavor by a whole carload of world-class talent. *Jeff Beck* shows up for two songs, the title track and the appropriately-titled "Hello Jeff." His lead guitar is as expressive and unpredictable as ever, capable of bringing a smile to the face of the most jaded listener. *Return to Forever *bandmates *Chick Corea* and *Lenny White* also turn up, as well as fellow traveler *Mahavishnu John McLaughlin*. Not to be overlooked are the tremendous talents of keyboardist *George Duke*, drummer *Steve Gadd*, and guitarist *David Sancious*. The caliber of the musicians aside, Journey of Love is full of great tunes, great grooves, and absolutely amazing bass playing. Clarke moves from percussive slapping to almost guitaristic chording to full-speed improvising with bewildering ease. Make no mistake about it, this is one of the finest fusion albums to come out of the 1970s, and it is the single best demonstration of the skills and the sound that make Clarke one of the most important figures to ever pick up the instrument.

~Daniel Gioffre, allmusic


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2014)

...
I Only Have Eyes For You, που ακουγόταν και στο _Εyes Wide Shut_, εδώ όμως από την Μπίλι, λάιβ και με βίντεο:






Ματάρες η φωνάρα.


----------



## daeman (Jan 11, 2014)

...
Από τα μπάσα στα πρίμα, από τη σοκολατί στη γαλατερή κι από τη βελούδινη στην κρυστάλλινη φωνή: _*Shadows and Light*_, το δεύτερο λάιβ της Τζόνι Μίτσελ, ό,τι πρέπει για ένα ηλιόλουστο, ανάλαφρο σαββατιάτικο απόγευμα:






1. Introduction -- 1:51 / 2. In France They Kiss on Main Street -- 4:14 / 3. Edith and the Kingpin -- 4:10 / 4. Coyote -- 4:58
5. Goodbye Pork Pie Hat -- 6:02 (Charles Mingus, lyrics by Mitchell) / 6. Jaco's Solo (Jaco Pastorius), The High and the Mighty, 
Third Stone from the Sun / 7. The Dry Cleaner from Des Moines -- 4:37 (Mitchell, Charles Mingus) / 8. Amelia -- 6:40 
9. Pat's Solo -- 3:09 (Pat Metheny) / 10. Hejira -- 7:42 / 11. Black Crow -- 3:52 / 12. Don's Solo -- 4:04 (Don Alias) 
13. Dreamland -- 4:40 / 14. Free Man in Paris -- 3:23 / 15.Band Introduction -- 0:52 / 16. Furry Sings the Blues -- 5:14 
17. Raised on Robbery / 18. Why Do Fools Fall in Love -- 2:53 (Frankie Lymon, Morris Levy)
19. Shadows and Light -- 5:23 / 20. God Must be a Boogie Man -- 5:02 / 21. Woodstock -- 5:08


----------



## pidyo (Jan 11, 2014)

Αν το πρώτο μουσικό κομμάτι που άκουγα στη ζωή μου ήταν το Coyote θα ήθελα να γίνω μπασίστας ή μπάσο. Μεταφυσική εμπειρία.


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2014)

...
Mr. Bojangles - King Curtis







Nina Simone






I knew a man Bojangles
And he danced for you
In worn out shoes
With silver hair, a ragged shirt
And baggy pants, the old soft shoe
He jumped so high, he jumped so high
Then he lightly touched down

I met him in a cell in New Orleans
I was down and out
He looked at me to be the eyes of age
As he spoke right out
He talked of life, he talked of life
He laughed, and slapped his leg a step

Mr. Bojangles, Mr. Bojangles
Mr. Bojangles, dance!

He said his name, Bojangles
then he danced a lick across the cell
He grabbed his pants
a better stance
Oh, he jumped up high
he clicked his heels
He let go a laugh, he let go a laugh
Shook back his clothes all around

He danced for those
At minstrel shows and county fairs
Throughout the south
He spoke with tears of 15 years
How his dog and he traveled about
His dog up and died, he up and died
After 20 years he still grieves

Mr. Bojangles, Mr. Bojangles
Mr. Bojangles, dance!

He said I dance now
At every chance in honky tonks
For drinks and tips
But most of the time
I spend behind these county bars
He said I drinks a bit

He shook his head
And as he shook his head
I heard someone respectfully ask
Please

Mr. Bojangles, Mr. Bojangles
Mr. Bojangles, dance!


Brad Anderson, Ben Vereen & Edwaard Liang - _*Fosse*_


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

...
Το 1950, ο Τζόνι Κας κατατάχτηκε στην Αεροπορία. Μετά τη βασική εκπαίδευση, πήρε ειδικότητα κρυπτογράφου και τοποθετήθηκε στην υπηρεσία αντικατασκοπίας σε αμερικανική μονάδα στο Λάντσμπεργκ της Γερμανίας. Το 1953, προβλήθηκε στη μονάδα η ταινία _Inside the Walls of Folsom Prison_ του Κρέιν Γουίλμπερ, που ενέπνευσε τον Κας να γράψει το Folsom Prison Blues, το δεύτερο σινγκλ του για τη Sun Records. 





Στο Σαν Κουέντιν, 24 Φεβρουαρίου 1969.

To τραγούδι έγινε ευνόητα ύμνος για τους κρατούμενους, που έγραφαν στον Κας παρακαλώντας τον να παίξει στη φυλακή που βρίσκονταν, κι εκείνος τους έκανε τη χάρη, πρώτη φορά στο Χάντσβιλ το 1957 και τακτικά από τότε κι έπειτα. Μια δεκαετία αργότερα, ο Κας πρότεινε στον νέο διευθυντή του τμήματος κάντρι στην Columbia να ηχογραφήσουν ολόκληρο δίσκο σε φυλακή, εκείνος δέχτηκε και τηλεφώνησε στο Σαν Κουέντιν και στο Φόλσομ, και απάντησαν πρώτα από το Φόλσομ. 

Στις 13 Ιανουαρίου 1968, ηχογραφήθηκε το _At Folsom Prison:
_





00:00 Folsom Prison Blues / 02:42 Dark as a Dungeon / 05:50 I Still Miss Someone / 07:27 Cocaine Blues
10:30 25 Minutes to Go / 14:08 Orange Blossom Special / 17:10 The Long Black Veil / 21:09 Send A Picture of Mother
23:20 The Wall / 25:15 Dirty Old Egg-Sucking Dog / 26:32 Flushed From The Bathroom of Your Heart
29:14 Jackson (with June Carter) / 32:10 Give My Love to Rose (with June Carter) / 34:52 I Got Stripes
36:38 Green, Green Grass of Home / 39:40 Greystone Chapel


Όσοι δεν αρκούνται στη μουσική και τους στίχους, μπορούν να πάνε εκεί, εκεί κι εδώ:

_*Johnny Cash at Folsom Prison*_ (2008)


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

...
Ain't No Sunshine - Bill Withers


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2014)

...
Use Me - Bill Withers







_*Still Bill*_ (1972)






Side One: 0:00 "Lonely Town, Lonely Street" / 3:43 "Let Me In Your Life" / 6:23 "Who Is He (And What Is He To You)?"
9:35 "Use Me" / 13:21 "Lean On Me"
Side Two: 17:40 "Kissing My Love" / 21:28 "I Don't Know" / 24:32 "Another Day To Run"
29:10 "I Don't Want You On My Mind" / 33:44 "Take It All In And Check It All Out"


_*Still Bill*_, 2009 documentary by Damani Baker & Alex Vlack






Bill Withers' songs run through our memories: "Ain't No Sunshine," "Lean on Me," "Use Me," "Grandma's Hands." Learning there was a new documentary about him, I wondered how long ago he died. The answer is, he still lives and survives as a happy man. "Still Bill" is about a man who topped the charts, walked away from it all in 1985 and is pleased that he did.
He didn't burn out. He hasn't burned out. He was free of the demons of drink and drugs. 
...

Bill is 71. He was born in the middle of the segregated South in the mining hamlet of Slab Fork, W.Va. Did that experience leave scars? Not deep ones, apparently. On a homecoming trip for a class reunion, he walks the little town with a childhood friend, now the mayor, and they recall skinny-dipping in the creek and walking to school. Yes, they had to go to the back door of the grocery store to get an ice cream cone. He seems to remember the ice cream better than the back door. And he remembers his grandmother sitting on the front porch and singing.

Bill Withers was scarred, however. He had a serious stutter until he was 20. We don't learn why it went away. Maybe music helped. The most emotional scenes in "Still Bill" show him accepting an award from a stutterers' association, and then talking with a roomful of kids who stutter. His advice is calm: He identifies with them, he observes that stuttering can make other people nervous, he says "we have to go just that little bit further to help them feel at ease."

He wipes away some tears in his eyes, and we suspect they have been unshed since childhood. Later he recalls being taunted to "spit it out!" -- as if stuttering were his decision. He says he decided while young to make the most of his opportunities, and did. He studied, joined the Navy, didn't own a guitar until 1970, and achieved his first hit record, "Ain't No Sunshine," in 1971.

Withers wasn't part of mainstream soul music. He used a few instruments -- guitar, bass, drums, piano -- and no driving beat. He depended on his pure baritone and his lyrics. Listen again to "Ain't No Sunshine," and you realize it is a rarity: a hit song that is essentially just a man singing.
...

Why did he quit? It was time to quit, he says, whatever that means. He didn't feel the need to tour year after year, keeping himself in people's minds. "On the way to wonderful," he says, "you'll pass through all right. Stop and take a look around, because that's where you may be staying." 
...

Withers seems as close to everyday Zen as I can imagine. He talks a great deal about his philosophy, to be sure, but it's direct and manifestly true: Make the most of your chances, do the best you can, stop when you're finished, love your family, enjoy life.

At 70, he sings once in the film, at a tribute to him in Brooklyn. And in his home recording studio, he and guitarist and songwriter Raul Midon collaborate on a song in Spanish, which I liked. He still has the voice, the chops and the presence. But he doesn't feel a need to spend days and weeks away from home proving that. His music endures. "I'm like pennies in your pocket," he says. "You know they're there, but you don't think about them."

~Roger Ebert, February 10, 2010


----------



## Costas (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## daeman (Jan 20, 2014)

...
Εξαιρετικό, Κώστα!

Αλλάζω εποχή, μουσική, διάθεση, δευτεριάτικη. Blue Monday - New Order






And I still find it so hard
To say what I need to say
But I'm quite sure that you'll tell me
Just how I should feel today
...

I thought I told you to leave me
While I walked down to the beach
Tell me how does it feel
When your heart grows cold
(grows cold, grows cold, grows cold)


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2014)

...
_*Kicking Against the Pricks *_#1

_*Kicking Against the Pricks*_ is the third album released by Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds. 
First released in 1986, the album is a collection of cover versions. The title refers to a passage from the King James Version of the Bible (Acts 9:5, 22:8b and 26:14), the first and second of which reads: "I am Jesus whom thou persecutest: it is hard for thee to kick against the pricks" (though the reference to "kick against the pricks" (or "goads") is omitted in many modern versions of the Bible, it is still referenced in Acts 26:14, when Jesus said, "Saul, Saul, why are you persecuting me? It is hard for you to kick against the goad."). The phrase refers to the futility of an ox kicking in irritation at the sharpened wooden rod, called a prick or goad, used by his driver when tilling soil.

The album marked the Bad Seeds debut of drummer Thomas Wydler, expanding the Bad Seeds line-up to Cave, Wydler, Mick Harvey, Blixa Bargeld and Barry Adamson.

Remarking on the song selection, Cave said, "They were all done for different reasons. Basically a list of songs were made and we tried to play them. We tried songs by The Loved Ones and The Saints and all sorts of people that never got on the record. Some songs were tributes, like the Tom Jones song; other songs we didn't think the song was ever done particularly well in the first place. Some songs had just kind of haunted my childhood, like "The Carnival is Over", which I always loved."[SUP][[/SUP][SUP]5]
[/SUP]
The strings were arranged by Mick Harvey and played by the Berliner Kaffeehausmusik Ensemble. "The Hammer Song" is not to be confused with the song of the same name from the 1990 Bad Seeds album _The Good Son_.


1. Muddy Water (Phil Rosenthal) - The Seldom Scene






Mary, grab the baby, river's rising
Muddy water's taking back the land
Well this old house, it won't take one more beating
Ain't no use to stay and make a stand

The morning light showed water in the valley
Daddy's grave just went below the line
Things to save you just can't take them with you
The flood will swallow all we leave behind

I won't be back to start all over
'Cause what I felt before is gone
Mary, grab the baby river's rising
Muddy water's taking back our home

Now the road is gone, there's just one way to leave here
I'll turn my back on what I've left below
Shifting land and broken farms around me
Muddy water's changing all I know

It's hard to say just what I'm losing
Ain't never been so all alone
Mary, grab the baby river's rising
Muddy water's taking back my home
Well, muddy water's taking back my home


Muddy Water - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds





2. I'm Gonna Kill That Woman - John Lee Hooker






Yeah, my baby left me this morning
And I don't care now, I don't care what the people say

Yeah, I did everything that I could, everything I could,
Lord knows I did not leave her
I tried to satisfy her worried mind, that's what I did

You know she was nothing but trouble, trouble
She keep me worried all the time
God knows her movements are killing me

Yeah, my baby stayed out all night long, all night long
She keep me worried all the time

Yeah, I lay down last night I was thinking
Must I kill that woman? Must I kill that woman?
Oh Lord I get down on my knees
They tell me God forgivin' everything you do
But I don't care what the people say
I'm gonna kill that woman,
I'm gonna kill that woman, God knows
I'm gonna get down on my knees


I'm Gonna Kill That Woman - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds






3. Weeping Annaleah (Mickey Newbury, Dan Folger) - Tom Jones






Yesterday the sun was shining but you're finding the sun it
Don't shine all the time
A winter day suddenly came your way
And you ran into your mind

Sleeping Annaleah, weeping Annaleah
Do you think you're ready for me?

Oh and yesterday is gone forever and ever, never
To be again
You looked for the sunshine, that brought warmth to your mind
But find only rain

Sleeping Annaleah, weeping Annaleah
No, you're not ready for me

But when yesterday becomes a memory, a memory
That we uncovered in time
If you still remember that cold September
I reigned in your mind

Sleeping Annaleah, weeping Analeah
Then you'd be ready for me


Sleeping Annaleah - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2014)

...
_*Kicking Against the Pricks *_#2


4. Long Black Veil (Danny Dill, Marijohn Wilkin) - Johnny Cash & Joni Mitchell






Ten years ago, on a cold dark night
Someone was killed, 'neath the town hall light
There were few at the scene but they all agreed
That the slayer who ran looked a lot like me

She walks these hills in a long black veil
She visits my grave when the night winds wail
Nobody knows, nobody sees
Nobody knows but me

The judge said, "Son, what is your alibi?
If you were somewhere else, then you won't have to die"
I spoke not a word, though it meant my life
I'd been in the arms of my best friend's wife

Now the scaffold is high and eternity's near
She stood in the crowd but she shed not a tear
But sometimes at night, when the cold wind calls
She comes to my grave and she moans over my bones

She walks these hills in a long black veil
She visits my grave when the night winds wail
Nobody knows, nobody sees
Nobody knows but me


Long Black Veil - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds





5. Hey Joe (Billy Roberts) - The Leaves







Hey Joe (+ Purple Haze) - The Jimi Hendrix Experience






Hey Joe, where you goin' with that gun in your hand
Hey Joe, I said where you goin' with that gun in your hand

I'm going down to shoot my old lady
You know, I've caught her messin' around with another man
And that ain't too cool

Hey Joe, I've heard you shot your woman down,
Shot her down, now
Hey Joe, I said I've heard you shot your old lady down,
You shot her down to the ground

Yes I did, I shot her
You know, I caught her messin' round, messin' round town
And I gave her the gun
I shot her

Hey Joe, I said
Where you gonna run to now?
Where you you gonna go?

I'm goin' way down south
Way down to Mexico way
I'm goin' way down south
Way down where I can be free
Ain't no one gonna find me

Ain't no hangman gonna
He ain't gonna put a rope around me
You better believe it
I gotta go now

Hey Joe, you better run on down
Goodbye everybody


Hey Joe - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2014)

...
_*Kicking Against the Pricks *_#3


6. The Folk Singer (Johnny Cash, Charlie Daniels) - Johnny Cash






As I walk these narrow streets where a million passing feet have trod before me
With my guitar in my hand suddenly I realize nobody knows me
Where yesterday the multitude screamed and cried my name out for a song
Today the streets are empty and the crowds have all gone home

I pass a million houses but there is no place where I belong
All I knew to give you was song after song after song
All the truths I tried to tell you were as distant to you as the moon
Born 200 years too late and 200 years too soon

I'm a child of this age locked inside the pages of your book
And when I am but dust and clay and other children stop to take a look
Will they marvel at the miracles I did perform and to the heights I did inspired?
Or will they tear out the pages of the book to light a fire

With the rain on my face there is no place where I belong
Did you forget the folk singer so soon?
And did you forget my song?


The Singer - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds





7. Looky Looky Yonder / Black Betty / Yellow Woman's Doorbell - Huddie "Lead Belly" Ledbetter






Looky looky yonder
Looky looky yonder
Looky looky yonder
Where the sun done gone

The cap'n can't hold 'em
Oh, the way I do

Yes, Adie got a gold mine 
Way above her knee

I's just walking
All day long
She's been talking
Babe, all day long
==========================

Oh, Black Betty (bam-ba-lam)
Black Betty, Black Betty
Jump steady, Black Betty
Look yonder, Black Betty
Turn around, Black Betty
Jump down, Black Betty

Black Betty had a baby
The little thing went crazy
The little thing went blind
She said, "I'm worryin' outta mind" 
What about Black Betty?
Oh, Black Betty
Hey, Black Betty
==========================

That Monday, baby, I was arrested
 Lawd, Lawd, Lawd
On Tuesday, I was locked up in jail
On Wednesday, my trial was attested
On Thursday, nobody couldn't call my bail 

Yes, I'm all, almost done
And I ain't gonna ring the yellow woman's door bell

Last Monday, baby, I went a'walking
On Tuesday, she shoved me out the door
On Wednesday, we was sittin' down a'talking
On Thursday, she pawned all of my clothes



Black Betty - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds






8. Running Scared (Roy Orbison, Joe Melson) - Roy Orbison






Just runnin' scared each place we go
So afraid that he might show
Yeah, runnin' scared, what would I do
If he came back and wanted you

Just runnin' scared, feelin' low
Runnin' scared, you love him so
Just runnin' scared, afraid to lose
If he came back, which one would you choose

Then all at once he was standing there
So sure of himself, his head in the air
My heart was breaking, which one would it be
You turned around and walked away with me


Running Scared - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2014)

...
_*Kicking Against the Pricks *_#4


9. All Tomorrow's Parties (Lou Reed) - The Velvet Underground & Nico






And what costume shall the poor girl wear
To all tomorrow's parties
A hand-me-down dress from who knows where
To all tomorrow's parties
And where will she go, and what shall she do
When midnight comes around
She'll turn once more to Sunday's clown and cry behind the door

And what costume shall the poor girl wear
To all tomorrow's parties
Why silks and linens of yesterday's gowns
To all tomorrow's parties
And what will she do with Thursday's rags
When Monday comes around
She'll turn once more to Sunday's clown and cry behind the door

And what costume shall the poor girl wear
To all tomorrow's parties
For Thursday's child is Sunday's clown
For whom none will go mourning

A blackened shroud
A hand-me-down gown
Of rags and silks - a costume
Fit for one who sits and cries
For all tomorrow's parties


All Tomorrow's Parties - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds





10. By the Time I Get to Phoenix (Jimmy Webb) - Jimmy Webb






By the time I get to Phoenix she'll be rising
She'll find the note I left hangin' on her door
She'll laugh when she reads the part that says I'm leaving
'Cause I've left that girl so many times before

By the time I make Albuquerque she'll be working
She'll prob'ly stop at lunch and give me a call
But she'll just hear that phone keep on ringing
Off the wall, that's all

By the time I make Oklahoma she'll be sleeping
She'll turn softly and call my name out low
And she'll cry just to think I'd really leave her
though time and time I've tried to tell her so

She just didn't know I would really go
I've tried to tell her so
Tried to tell that woman so


By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Marvin Gaye







By the Time I Get to Phoenix - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2014)

...
_*Kicking Against the Pricks *_#5

11. The Hammer Song (Alex Harvey) - The Sensational Alex Harvey Band






"Oh please, don't sell me out" 
said the man with the hammer
hammering the anvil
"I've been walking on the road of rocks
and I keep on hammering
keep on hammering
keep on hammering
hammering the anvil."

"Don't let the sun go down"
said the man with the fire
firing the furnace
"I've been buried in the snow
and I keep on firing
keep on firing
keep on firing
firing the furnace."

"Don't talk to me"
said the man with the chisel
chiseling the surface
"I've been sleeping far too long
and I keep on chiseling
keep on chiseling
keep on chiseling
chiseling the surface."

"I don't know what you mean"
said the man with the shovel 
shoveling the ashes
"I've been diggin' in the frozen ground
and I keep on shoveling
keep on shoveling
keep on shoveling
shoveling the ashes."

Chiseling the surface
Firing the furnace
Hammering the anvil
Hammering the anvil

Shoveling the ashes
Chiseling the surface
Firing the furnace
Hammering the anvil
Keeping on, keeping on, keeping on
Hammering the anvil

I'm gonna keep on, keep on, keep on, keep on hammering
I'm gonna keep on, keep on, keep on, keep on hammering


The Hammer Song - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds






Με αυτό το τραγούδι έχω μια μικρή ιστορία. Το Μάιο του 1989, ο Κέιβ με τους Κακόσπορούς του είχε έρθει στην Αθήνα για τρεις συναυλίες στο Ρόδον. Ο διοργανωτής είχε φιλίες με τον ιδιοκτήτη του μπαρ όπου δούλευα ντιτζέι κι έπεισε τον Κέιβ να έρθει εκεί αργά μετά την εμφάνιση, μαζί με όσους από τους Κακόσπορους είχαν όρεξη. 

Την πρώτη βραδιά, ο Κέιβ ήταν σπηλαιώδης σαν τη φωνή του, βαρύς κι ασήκωτος, όχι μόνο λόγω κούρασης και δυσθυμίας —κυρίως λόγω χημείας, αλλά και μη χημείας: του είχαν ρίξει οι δημοσιοσχεσίτες από δίπλα μια ντόπια δίμετρη μελαχρινή θεά που τον γλυκοκοίταζε φορτικά, μα εκείνος ούτε που γύριζε να την κοιτάξει, μόνο έπινε· εκείνη τη χαλβάδιαζε όλος ο ανδρικός πληθυσμός. Την επομένη τα ίδια (χωρίς τη δίμετρη, είδε κι απόειδε), ωστόσο εκείνο το βράδυ ήρθε μαζί και ο Μπλίξα, καλόχαρος, φιλικότατος, χαμογελαστός και ακμαιότατος, κι όπως ήταν φυσικό, τον πλησίασα, τον ευχαρίστησα για τις μουσικές του που με είχαν γοητεύσει και τον προσκάλεσα στα πλατό, αν είχε διάθεση. Διάθεση; Τη σκούφια του πέταξε κι άρχισε να παίζει με τους δίσκους μου, κι έγινε ανάστα ο Μπάργκελντ. 

Κάποια στιγμή, του ζήτησα να παίξει κι ένα δικό τους, αν ήθελε. Με καλοκοίταξε, το καλοσκέφτηκε και, με μια κατεργάρικη λάμψη σ' εκείνα τα διαπεραστικά μάτια, μου είπε στ' αγγλικά με τη συρι*ζ*τική γερμανική προφορά του ότι θα παίξει ένα δικό τους που δεν ήταν δικό τους αρκεί να του έβρισκα ένα σφυρί. Πήγα πίσω στην αποθήκη, σκάλισα λίγο κι επέστρεψα στα πλατό με ένα μικρό σφυρί ηλεκτρολόγου που βρήκα πρόχειρο. Πιάνει ο Μπλίξα το βινύλιο του _Kicking Against the Pricks_ (που μετά το ξαναγόρασα γιατί το είχα λιώσει στο πικάπ), βάζει τη δεύτερη πλευρά και πριν ακουμπήσει τη βελόνα του ΜΚ2 στο τρίτο κομμάτι, το αποπάνω, λέει σε μια φίλη μου ξετρελαμένη μαζί του (που όλη την ώρα συνόδευε τραγουδιστά και χορευτά ό,τι έβαζε ο Μπλίξα) να 'ρθει μέσα από τη μπάρα, δίπλα μας (δεν χρειάστηκε να της το ξαναπεί). Βάζει ο Μπλίξα τη βελόνα στ' αυλάκι, δίνει στη φίλη το σφυράκι και της λέει σε κάθε χτύπο του κομματιού να ρίχνει μια σφυριά στην ξύλινη μπάρα. Keep on hammering, keep on hammering the wood top. Το καταχάρηκε ο Μπλίξα, το καταχάρηκε εκείνη, το καταχάρηκα κι εγώ, μόνο ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν το καταχάρηκε —αλλά τον παραμυθιάσαμε μετά ότι τα σημάδια απ' το σφυρί ήταν ιστορικά και θα ανέβαζαν την αξία της μπάρας και του μπαρ (και τον στείλαμε να μετρήσει τις μεγαλύτερες εισπράξεις που έκανε ποτέ το μαγαζί του).

Ευτυχώς που δεν είχα φέρει τη βαριά.
12. Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart (Roger Greenaway, Roger Cook) - Gene Pitney






Something's gotten hold of my heart
Keeping my soul and my senses apart
Something's gotten into my life
Cutting its way through my dreams like a knife
Turning me up and turning me down
Making me smile and making me frown

In a world that was small
I once lived in a time there was peace with no trouble at all
But then you came my way
And a feeling unknown shook my heart, made me want you to stay
All of my nights and all of my days

I gotta tell you now
Something's gotten hold of my hand
Dragging my soul to a beautiful land
Something has invaded my nights
Painting my sleep with a colour so bright
Changing the grey and changing the blue
Scarlet for me and scarlet for you

I've got to know if this is the real thing
I've got to know what's making my heart sing
You smile and I am lost for a lifetime
Each minute spent with you is the right time
Every hour, every day
You touch me and my mind goes astray


Something's Gotten Hold of My Heart - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds






13. Jesus Met the Woman at the Well (Traditional, Arranged J. W. Alexander) - The Pilgrim Travelers (6:34)






Jesus met the woman at the well
Jesus met the woman at the well
And he told her, everything that she'd done, that she'd done

And he said, woman, look-a here woman,
Tell me where is your husband?
She said whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, I don't have one

He said, woman, look-a here woman,
They tell me you have five husbands
And that man you have now sure ain't one

She went running, crying, God help me
She said whoa, whoa, whoa, whoa, you must be the prophet
Because you told me everything that I've done


Jesus Met the Woman at the Well - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2014)

...
_*Kicking Against the Pricks *_#6


14. The Carnival Is Over (Tom Springfield) - The Seekers





Farewell concert, BBC, 1968

Say goodbye my own true lover
As we sing a lover's song
How it breaks my heart to leave you
Now the carnival is gone

High above the dawn is waking
And my tears are falling rain
For the carnival is over
We may never meet again

Like a drum my heart was beating
And your kiss was sweet as wine
But the joys of love are fleeting
For Pierrot and Columbine

Now the harbour light is calling
This will be our last goodbye
Tho' the carnival is over
I will love you till I die


The Carnival Is Over - Nick Cave and the Bad Seeds






_Do you love me like I love you_ - Part 3: Kicking Against The Pricks (Excerpt) - Iain Forsyth & Jane Pollard

*20,000 Days on Earth*


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2014)

...
*Δημήτρης Πολύτιμος, ο γηραιότερος Έλληνας ρόκερ ...................................*[Βύρων Κριτζάς, popaganda, 20-1-2014]

_Με αφορμή την επερχόμενη συναυλία στο Gagarin μαζί με το συνοδοιπόρο του Δημήτρη Πουλικάκο, ο πιανίστας Δημήτρης Πολύτιμος, 81 ετών πια, μας διηγήθηκε τη ζωή του._
...
Είναι ο ψιλόλιγνος τύπος που θυμίζει έντονα Jarvis Cocker στην τελευταία σκηνή των «Κουρελιών» του Νικολαΐδη. Είναι ο μουσικός που παίζει το θεϊκό πιανάκι στα τελευταία δευτερόλεπτα του «Εν Κατακλείδι» του Σιδηρόπουλου. Είναι, τέλος, ο άνθρωπος που βίωσε στο πετσί του όλη την ελληνική ροκ σκηνή, από τα κλαμπ των 60’s μέχρι την αυτοεξορία στη Χούντα, τη χρυσή εποχή των ύστερων 70’s, τη μετέπειτα παρακμή, το «κρατιόμαστε ακόμα».

Πράος, χαμογελαστός, με μια κοσμοπολίτικη αύρα, παράξενα νεανικός και πατώντας ελαφρά στο έδαφος, μας υποδέχτηκε στο σπίτι του στο Μαρούσι. Ανάμεσα σε εκατοντάδες, χιλιάδες ίσως κιτρινισμένα βιβλία, παλιά κασετόφωνα, μπόλικα cd που μαρτυρούν πως δεν έμεινε κολλημένος στη βελόνα και δύο πιάνα, μας μίλησε με ζωντάνια για το παρελθόν, σα να ξαναζούσε τις στιγμές. Πολύτιμος συνεργάτης και φίλος του Πουλικάκου εδώ και δεκαετίες, ο Πολύτιμος κλείνει φέτος 49 χρόνια on the road και μαζί με τον Θείο Νώντα, που κλείνει 47, είπαν να το γιορτάσουν, αγνοώντας το μη στρογγυλό των αριθμών, με εκλεκτούς καλεσμένους σε ένα διήμερο πάρτι στο Gagarin. Το ονόμασαν «Παραμύθι χωρίς όνομα».
...

«Ό,τι θυμάμαι, θα στο πω.
...
Τα πρώτα μου ακούσματα ήρθαν απ’ την κλασική μουσική. Ο πατέρας μου στον ελεύθερό του χρόνο έπαιζε βιολί και η μητέρα μου πιάνο. _Κάθε Κυριακή, όπως άλλοι πάνε τα παιδιά τους να κοινωνήσουν, εμάς με την αδερφή μου μας βάζανε να ακούμε μουσική. Θέλαμε να βγούμε έξω να παίξουμε βέβαια, αλλά τελικά καλό μας έκανε._ Άρχισα μαθήματα πιάνου. Κυρίως άκουγα τζαζ, από ένα σταθμό που λεγόταν «Ρυθμική Λέσχη» αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αλλά και μέσω φίλων που έφερναν δίσκους από την Αμερική. Υπήρχε τότε το τζαζ κλαμπ της Ελληνοαμερικανικής Ενώσεως, όπου γνώρισα τον Βαγγέλη Παπαθανασίου. Θυμάμαι και τον Πλέσσα να παίζει εκεί.






MGC, 1967

Στην «Κουκουβάγια» ήρθαν και μας βρήκαν οι πρώτοι *MGC*, οι οποίοι έπαιζαν τότε στις «Εννέα Μούσες». Ο ντράμερ τους, που ήταν ο Άλκης Παναγιωτίδης ο ηθοποιός, τσακώθηκε με τον πιανίστα και φύγανε. Οπότε ήρθαν οι υπόλοιποι στην «Κουκουβάγια», για να καλύψουν το κενό τους. Εμείς παίρναμε καλούτσικα λεφτά τότε, αλλά μας πίεσαν, δεχτήκαμε και πήγαμε όλοι μαζί στις «Εννέα Μούσες», όπου έγινε κυριολεκτικά ο χαμός. Παίζαμε διασκευές Stones, Dylan, Cream, Hendrix, τέτοια. Δεν τραγουδούσαμε καθόλου ελληνικά ή ιταλικά, όπως άλλοι, γι’ αυτό και τα βιβλία μας γράφουν ως το πρώτο αμιγώς ροκ συγκρότημα στην Ελλάδα.

Το ’67 παίξαμε *support στους Stones*. Θυμάμαι πως μου είχε δώσει πάσο ο Νίκος Μαστοράκης να βρίσκομαι στο πλάι της σκηνής και έβλεπα τον Brian Jones από τα τρία μέτρα. Γιατί διακόπηκε η συναυλία; Πήγε ένας από τους ανθρώπους του γκρουπ να μοιράσει λουλούδια στον κόσμο, η αστυνομία το θεώρησε ύποπτο και άρχισε να επιτίθεται. Δύο λεπτά μετά, ο Jagger βλέπει τον άνθρωπό του με σπασμένα γυαλιά, θυμώνει, λέει το “Satisfaction” και φεύγει. Ήταν περίπου στα μισά του live. Νιώσαμε λοιπόν πως κάτι δεν πήγαινε καλά. Ε, και σε λίγες μέρες ήρθε η Χούντα…
...

Το καλοκαίρι του ’69 πια, ο Πουλικάκος φεύγει Λονδίνο κι εγώ Παρίσι. Εκεί, έκανα φωνητικά στο «666» των *Aphrodite’s Child*. Ύστερα πήγα Αμερική, πήγα Ασία, πέρασα από Αγγλία τέσσερεις μήνες όπου δούλεψα ως μουσικός σε διαφημιστικά και γύρισα πίσω το ’74, μετά τη Χούντα.

Στην Αθήνα πια, μια μέρα καθόμουν στο Βυζάντιο στο Κολωνάκι και με πλησιάζουν οι Socrates, oπότε ξεκίνησα συνεργασία μ’ αυτούς. Ύστερα έπαιξα στο «*Μεταφοραί Εκδρομαί ο Μήτσος*», στο «*Φλου*» και στο «*Ζωντανοί στο Κύτταρο*» που ήταν ο πρώτος ελληνικός ροκ live δίσκος. Σημαδιακοί δίσκοι – και κατά τύχη παίζω και στους τρεις! Θυμάμαι στις ηχογραφήσεις υπήρχε πίεση χρόνου. Το ίδιο λένε και οι Stones για τα πρώτα τους singles. Στους παλιούς τους δίσκους έχουνε και φάλτσα, αλλά έχει μια γοητεία αυτό, έναν αυθορμητισμό. Γιατί μετά που ηχογραφούσανε ένα τραγούδι το μήνα, πάει, το χάσανε. Θυμάμαι πως αν έκανα ένα λάθος στο πιάνο, έπρεπε όλη η μπάντα να ξεκινήσει απ' την αρχή. Σήμερα, το λάθος διορθώνεται ψηφιακά.

Με το *Σιδηρόπουλο *ήμασταν φίλοι. Πήγαινα συχνά σπίτι του, παρακολούθησα το δράμα που είχε με την καταραμένη αυτή ουσία. Ήταν αγνό παιδί… Και ήταν ολοκληρωμένος τραγουδοποιός. Έγραφε τα κομμάτια, έπαιζε και τραγουδούσε. Mετά το θάνατό του, μυθοποιήθηκε κάπως. Ξέρεις πότε το κατάλαβα; Άκουσα την κόρη μου να τραγουδάει ένα τραγούδι του. Όταν της είπα ότι παίζω κι εγώ σ’ αυτό το κομμάτι, έπαθε πλάκα, το ίδιο και οι συμμαθήτριές της. Τότε κατάλαβα πως ο Σιδηρόπουλος είχε γίνει μύθος. Σε αυτό συντέλεσε η ομορφιά του και το γεγονός ότι έφυγε νέος και μάλιστα από ηρωίνη. Αλλά, εντάξει, έκανε σπουδαία δουλειά.

Στο «*Crazy love στου Ζωγράφου*», βραχήκαμε. Είχε αναβληθεί δύο φορές λόγω βροχής, θυμάμαι. Αλλά τελικά ωραία ήταν, ήρθαν πολλοί μουσικοί, ήρθαν όλοι οι φίλοι μας. Εντάξει, κάποιοι λένε «το ελληνικό Woodstock»… Τι σχέση έχει τώρα μισό εκατομμύριο κόσμου με αυτό που κάναμε εμείς; Ο χρόνος κάποια πράγματα τα μεγεθύνει.

Till the end of the day - Crazy Love στου Ζωγράφου







Με ρωτάνε πώς είναι να παίζω ροκ στα 81 μου. Εντάξει, δεν το περίμενα κι εγώ. Αλλά μου αρέσει το live. Τη βρίσκω… Πολλοί μου λένε ότι μοιάζω νεώτερος και τους απαντάω πως το ροκ με κράτησε έτσι ζωντανό. Έχει αυτή την ενέργεια, το νεύρο. Το θέμα είναι να καταφέρεις να επιβιώσεις. Από τις αφραγκίες, από τις ουσίες, απ’ όλα.
...

Ακούω ρεμπέτικα, τζαζ και ροκ, αλλά παλιά ροκ, γιατί στους καινούριους δίσκους από τα δέκα κομμάτια αξίζουν τα δύο. Ενώ παλιά, έβγαινε ένας δίσκος των Stones και λέγαμε «το τέταρτο κομμάτι απ’ τη δεύτερη πλευρά δε μ’ αρέσει», συνέβαινε το ανάποδο δηλαδή. Γενικώς σήμερα έχει κορεστεί το ροκ. Το μπλουζ, αντίθετα, αντέχει. Οι καλοί μουσικοί της τζαζ και της ροκ λένε πως δεν ξέρεις τίποτα, αν δεν παίξεις πρώτα μπλουζ.


Ένα δωδεκαμετράκι ποτ πουρί (Blues Medley) - Crazy Love στου Ζωγράφου






Δήμης Παπαχρήστου (g), Νίκος Πολίτης (g), Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος (g), Δημήτρης Πολύτιμος (keyb.), Λάκης Διακογιάννης (as), 
Μάκης Παπαθεοδώρου (ts), Νίκος Πολίτης (harmonica), Άγγελος Μαστοράκης (harmonica)

Το πιο όμορφο πράγμα που έχω δει στη ζωή μου είναι η απίστευτη λάμψη μιας Πακιστανής όταν έμπαινα σε ένα ξενοδοχείο στο Καράτσι, τότε που είχα πάει στην Ασία. Την είδα το ‘72 αλλά τη θυμάμαι ακόμα. Είχε απίστευτη ομορφιά και μια βούλα στο μέτωπο.»


Εν κατακλείδι - Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος & Σπυριδούλα






_Στις 24/01, μαζί με το Δημήτρη Πουλικάκο και το Δημήτρη Πολύτιμο, στο Gagarin θα βρίσκονται ως special guests οι Magic De Spell, Mode Plagal, Κάτω από το Δέντρο και Γιάννης Αγγελάκας, ενώ στις 25/01 οι Απροσάρμοστοι, Last Drive, Σπυριδούλα και Άσσοι του Καράτε._


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2014)

Ενδιαφέρον το παραπάνω! (Ποια τραγουδάει στο 12μετρο;)

Revelatory Archive of a Giant of Jazz - Library of Congress Acquires Max Roach’s Papers (ΝΥΤ)


----------



## daeman (Jan 25, 2014)

Costas said:


> Revelatory Archive of a Giant of Jazz - Library of Congress Acquires Max Roach’s Papers (ΝΥΤ)



Θησαυρός το αρχείο του Μαξ Ρόουτς! Αχ, και να 'μουν από μια μεριά να τα σκαλίζω όλα αυτά, να τα ψαχουλεύω και να βρίσκω και να χάνομαι...



Costas said:


> Ενδιαφέρον το παραπάνω! (Ποια τραγουδάει στο 12μετρο; )



Η *Sigma Fay* —κατά κόσμον Ευτυχία Αθανίτη, αδερφή της Κατιάνας Μπαλανίκα και σύζυγος του Λουκά Σιδερά (Wikipedia, για όσους δεν ξέρουν τον ντράμερ των Aphrodite's Child κι έναν από τους κορυφαίους ντράμερ στην Ελλάδα από τη δεκαετία του '60 και δώθε)— η οποία νωρίτερα εμφανιζόταν μαζί με την αδερφή της και τον Γιώργο Μαρίνο, τον Κώστα Τουρνά και άλλους.

Το 1979 που έγινε εκείνη η ιστορική για τα δεδομένα του ελληνικού ροκ συναυλία στου Ζωγράφου, κυκλοφόρησε το πρώτο της LP ως Sigma Fay, με τίτλο _*Love's fool*_ και κομμάτια ντίσκο η οποία μεσουρανούσε εκείνη την εποχή, και το 12ιντσο Tonight / Cha cha / Love's fool:






Το 1980 βγήκε το σινγκλ της "Να Λες Σ' Αγαπώ" και το 12ιντσο "Χρόνια πολλά" με τον Σιδερά και τον Μάκη Σαλιάρη, το 1981 το LP _*Dead Line*_ και το 1983 το μάξι σινγκλ You're The Drug In My Life / Alien Child σε στυλ ιταλοντίσκο, που κυκλοφόρησε στη Γαλλία και την Ιταλία. Αργότερα πέρασε από τους Iron Loko Band και μετά έγινε η φωνή των Diesel που δημιούργησε το 1987 ο Σιδεράς μαζί με τον Δημήτρη Δασκαλοθανάση στο μπάσο και έναν άλλο κορυφαίο, τον κιθαρίστα Γιάννη Δρόλαπα:

Rock Machine - Diesel






Στο Blues Medley παραπάνω, το «δωδεκαμετράκι ποτ πουρί» που έλεγε ο θείος Νώντας, συμμετέχει και ο Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος που τότε δεν είχε γίνει ακόμα ο μύθος που είναι σήμερα, ήταν όμως ήδη ο Πρίγκιπας, και φαντάζεσαι τον ενθουσιασμό μας που τον ακούγαμε και τον βλέπαμε από τόσο κοντά, δεκαπεντάχρονα ροκάκια που μόλις τότε ξετσούμιζαν, διψασμένα για λάιβ και μάλιστα από ντόπιους μουσικούς, και ιδίως μετά από κείνη τη συναυλία, κυριευμένα από εφηβικά όνειρα να ζήσουν κι αυτά κάποτε μια τέτοια μέρα, όχι μόνο στις κερκίδες σαν θεατές αλλά κι από την άλλη πλευρά, πάνω στη σκηνή. Μερικοί το κατάφεραν, έστω και για λίγο, έστω και περιστασιακά, ενώ κάποιοι από τους θεατές εκείνης της συναυλίας το παλεύουν και το πετυχαίνουν ακόμα και σήμερα. Κατά την ταπεινή μου γνώμη —πέρα από την όποια μουσική αξία εκείνης της συναυλίας, την έμπρακτη απόδειξη ότι είχαμε κι εμείς στην Ψωροκώσταινα άξιους μουσικούς ικανούς για μια τέτοια συνεργασία και την εφήμερη ελπίδα ότι ίσως να ακολουθούσαν κι άλλες τέτοιες μαζώξεις που θα οδηγούσαν σε κάτι όχι τόσο εφήμερο— αυτό ήταν και το μεγαλύτερο όφελος που προέκυψε από κείνη την ημέρα, το μπόλιασμα νέων παιδιών με την ακαταμάχητη, ανίατη λαχτάρα να γίνουν μουσικοί ή να ασχοληθούν γενικότερα με τη μουσική, έστω και στη δύσκολη και εκ των πραγμάτων περιορισμένη ελληνική ροκ πραγματικότητα. 

Στα εφηβικά μας όνειρα βέβαια δεν κυριαρχούσε μόνο αυτή η λαχτάρα· για αρκετό καιρό πρωταγωνιστούσε και η παρουσία και η φωνή της Sigma Fay, κάτι ευνόητο για αγόρια σ' αυτή την ηλικία, στα ντουζένια τους.

Τριβίδι 1: τη συναυλία την οργάνωσε το 2ο Γυμνάσιο Αρρένων Ζωγράφου (με αρχικό σκοπό να βγάλουν χρήματα για την πενταήμερη τα τελειόφοιτα παιδιά της έκτης τάξης) που συστεγαζόταν στα σχολικά κτήρια στο Τέρμα Ζωγράφου δίπλα στην Πολυτεχνειούπολη με το δικό μας, το 1ο, κι ενώ οι περισσότεροι μαθητές του 1ου πετούσαμε τη σκούφια μας και ζητούσαμε να βοηθήσουμε κι εμείς όπως μπορούσαμε στη διοργάνωση, μερικοί ανεγκέφαλοι αρνήθηκαν επειδή λέει δεν ήθελαν να βοηθήσουν τους «άλλους», τους αντίπαλους στην παραδοσιακή, ανόητη κόντρα μεταξύ των μαθητών συστεγαζόμενων σχολείων. Χαρακτηριστικό της μικροπρέπειας και της μικρομυαλιάς μας, του να ψοφήσει η κατσίκα αφού είναι του γείτονα, ακόμα κι αν πίνω κι εγώ απ' το γάλα.

Τριβίδι 2: στη μεγάλη φωτογραφία στο οπισθόφυλλο του δίσκου είμαι κι εγώ αλλά δεν διακρίνομαι, κοντός γαρ και κρυμμένος από τους δυο ψηλούς της παλιοπαρέας μου που φαίνονται πιο καθαρά. Επίσης, ενώ η συναυλία ξεκίνησε το απόγευμα πριν νυχτώσει, κάποια στιγμή προς το βραδάκι διαμαρτυρήθηκαν για φασαρία οι περίοικοι (το ανοιχτό γήπεδο μπάσκετ στου Ζωγράφου είχε στις δύο πλευρές του πολυκατοικίες· κι ακόμα έτσι είναι, αν δεν κάνω λάθος), ήρθε η Αστυνομία από το κοντινό τμήμα ΛΑ' να επιβάλει την τάξιν και να διαφυλάξει τα χρηστά ήθη, ακολούθησε μια μεγάλη διακοπή και οι σχετικές διαπραγματεύσεις, και η συναυλία τελικά συνεχίστηκε με διακριτική αστυνομική παρουσία. Διακριτική ήταν, δεν μπορώ να πω, κι έχω ακόμα μια αμυδρή εικόνα ένστολων να κουνιούνται συγκρατημένα και κλεφτά στον ρυθμό του Woolly Bully στο τέλος.

Ντισκλέιμερ: Ναι, ο χρόνος όλα τα ωραιοποιεί, τα νιάτα μας όλοι τα θυμόμαστε γλυκά κι ανέφελα, η νοσταλγία κυριαρχεί, η συναυλία ίσως να ήταν καλύτερη μουσικά αν δεν έπαιζαν μόνο διασκευές, ήταν όμως μια από τις λίγες τόσο πετυχημένες συμπράξεις μουσικών που έγιναν εκείνη την περίοδο, παρά τις δυσκολίες στη διοργάνωση και την εκτέλεσή της, κι έχει μείνει σαν σημείο αναφοράς στα μουσικά μας δρώμενα.
Διά στόματος του γερό_*κ*_λυκου πια Πουλικάκου για το Crazy Love στου Ζωγράφου:

«Κάποια μέρα μέσα στον Απρίλιο του 1979 ήρθαν σαν εκπρόσωποι του 2ου Γυμνασίου Ζωγράφου, ο Παναγιώτης και ο Γιώργος και μου πρότειναν να κάνω μια συναυλία στο τοπικό ανοιχτό γήπεδο μπάσκετ, στις 13 Μαΐου. Σκέφτηκα στην αρχή να πάρω 3-4 μουσικούς που είχα συνεργαστεί και πιο παλιά και να πάμε να παίξουμε. Σιγά-σιγά όμως, χωρίς ακριβώς να το καταλάβω και εγώ μαζευτήκαμε δεκαοχτώ άτομα, άλλοι πιο γνωστοί άλλοι πιο άγνωστοι, μερικοί από τους πιο καλούς μουσικούς ροκ στη χώρα μας. Εντέλει μέσα σε μια εβδομάδα πρόβες, βγάλαμε 16 κομμάτια, πράγμα αρκετά δύσκολο.

Μερικά από αυτά τα έπαιζα και παλιά με M.G.C και με τον ”Εξαδάκτυλο”. Άλλα δείχνουν παλιές κατευθύνσεις, άλλα καινούργιες. Εν πάση περιπτώσει, στις 13 Μαΐου δεν προλάβαμε καν να στήσουμε τα όργανα, γιατί “ήρθε βροχή, ήρθε μπόρα”. Αναβάλαμε για τις 20 Μαΐου: αφού είχανε στήσει τα μηχανήματα κι ήμαστε έτοιμοι σχεδόν να αρχίσουμε, ήρθε κι άλλη βροχή. Κατόπιν τούτου σχεδόν διαλύσαμε. Ο Τζιμόπουλος (ντραμς) και ο Βαρδής (μπάσο) που ήταν μέχρι τότε μαζί μας, φύγανε για δουλειά, ο πρώτος στη Χαλκιδική και ο άλλος για Παρίσι. Έτσι επιστρατεύτηκαν στη θέση τους ο Βασίλης Ντάλας (μπάσο) [στδ. που συνίδρυσε τα Μπουρμπούλια] και ο Λουκάς Σιδεράς (ντραμς). Μπάσο έπαιξε σε μερικά κομμάτια ο κιθαρίστας Νίκος Πολίτης γιατί ο Ντάλας δεν προλάβαινε να τα μάθει όλα. Τέλος, για να αντικαταστήσει τον Πολίτη όταν θα έπαιζε μπάσο, προστέθηκε την τελευταία στιγμή και ο Θοδωρής Παπαντίνας στη ρυθμική κιθάρα. Επίσης πάλι την τελευταία στιγμή προστέθηκε ο Μ. Παπαθεοδώρου, για να μην είναι μοναχικό πνευστό ο Λάκης. Ορίσαμε τελική ημερομηνία τις 10 Ιουνίου, γιατί ήταν η μόνη μέρα που ήμασταν όλοι μαζί κάπως ελεύθεροι. Ως εκείνη τη μέρα καταφέραμε να κάνουμε μόνο δυο πρόβες κι αυτές ποτέ όλοι μαζί. Τέλος, μέχρι να έρθει αυτή η μέρα, μερικοί είχαν πιάσει δουλειά στην επαρχία, κι έτσι ήρθε ο Ντάλας από την Ξάνθη, ο Λεωνίδας από το Ηράκλειο κι ο Δήμης από την Χαλκίδα. Δηλαδή...

Παίξαμε 18 άτομα, 16 κομμάτια, για τα οποία ποτέ δεν είχαμε κάνει πρόβα όλοι μαζί. Μερικοί μάλιστα δεν είχαν παίξει ποτέ άλλοτε πριν από εκείνη τη μέρα με μερικούς από τους άλλους. Κι έτσι, στις 10 Ιουνίου, στήσαμε τα μηχανήματα αλλά πάλι την τελευταία στιγμή, γιατί πάλι από το πρωί ο καιρός ήταν περίεργος και μερικοί απαισιόδοξοι λέγανε πως πάλι θα βρέξει. Τελικά παίξαμε σε ένα κοινό 2.500 ατόμων που μας βοήθησε από τις πρώτες κιόλας στιγμές με την καλή ατμόσφαιρα που δημιούργησε. Αν τα χειροκροτήματα ακούγονται λίγο χλωμά και ξέμακρα είναι γιατί δεν έφταναν μικρόφωνα να έχουμε γυρισμένα προς τον κόσμο.

Δεν βάλαμε “κονσέρβα” στο στούντιο, τα αφήσαμε έτσι. Μοναδική παραφωνία το μπουκάλι που πέταξε κάποιος και που το ακούμε να σπάει στα πόδια των παιδιών που είναι στα φωνητικά, μετά το Till the End of the Day, επισύροντας τη γενική κατακραυγή. Δεν ήταν βέβαια δυνατόν να μπούνε όλα τα κομμάτια στο δίσκο, πάντα με την πολύτιμη βοήθεια του Στ. Γιαννακόπουλου καταφέραμε να βολέψουμε σχεδόν 26′ σε κάθε πλευρά, με κίνδυνο να χάσουμε λίγο από την ποιότητα του ήχου στη χάραξη. Βέβαια τα κομμάτια δεν είναι άψογα, έχουν γίνει και δυο τρεις ψιλοδιορθώσεις στο στούντιο (αυτά εξ άλλου όλοι τα κάνουνε) αλλά είναι ένας δίσκος LIVE.”

Και:

«Είμαστε στο 1979, τα πρωτοσέλιδα γράφουνε με πηχυαίους τίτλους “Στο σκαμνί για φόνο ο Πουλικάκος” και στις αρχές της άνοιξης με πλησιάζουν δύο μαθητές και μου λένε “θέλουμε να κάνουμε μια συναυλία για να βγάλουμε τα έξοδα της εκδρομής. Θα βοηθήσεις;”.

Τότε μόλις είχα αφεθεί ελεύθερος μετά από ένα χρόνο προφυλάκισης και δέχτηκα αμέσως, γιατί γούσταρα και ήταν και μια καλή ευκαιρία να βγάλω λεφτά για να πληρώσω τους δικηγόρους. Βόλευε και τις δύο πλευρές, δηλαδή. Ξεκινάω και φτιάχνω μία Big Band με 18 μουσικούς, από μέλη του παλιού μου συγκροτήματος “Εξαδάκτυλος” μέχρι τη Sigma Fay, τον Παύλο Σιδηρόπουλο και την Πιέτα – ένα μοντέλο από την Ελβετία, της οποίας μου άρεσαν πολύ τα αγγλικά της γιατί είχαν έντονη γερμανική προφορά. 

Τόπος συναυλίας ορίστηκε το ανοιχτό γήπεδο μπάσκετ στου Ζωγράφου. Την Κυριακή 13/5/1979 η συναυλία αναβάλλεται λόγω βροχής και η ίδια ιστορία επαναλαμβάνεται και την αμέσως επόμενη Κυριακή. Φτάνουμε στην Κυριακή 10 Ιουνίου και ο καιρός κάνει πάλι τα δικά του. Στο μεταξύ τρεις μουσικοί έχουν φύγει από την μπάντα. Ο ένας για να παίξει κάπου στην Κρήτη, ο άλλος στη Βόρεια Ελλάδα και ο τρίτος στη Χαλκίδα. Λίγες μέρες νωρίτερα στέλνω στους δύο τα εισιτήρια για να ’ρθουν και αυθημερόν παίρνω τον άλλον από Χαλκίδα. Μέχρι τις 5 το απόγευμα δεν είμαστε σίγουροι αν θα γίνει η συναυλία – πάλι μιλάνε για καταιγίδα. Τελικά, τα στήνουμε όλα μέσα σε μια ώρα. Ο κόσμος ήταν πάρα πολύς, σαν όλη η Αθήνα να είχε δώσει ραντεβού. Την επομένη οι εφημερίδες έγραφαν “Το Γούντστοκ της Ελλάδας”, βλακωδώς βέβαια, αλλά ως ένα βαθμό εξέφραζε την κατάσταση εκείνης της βραδιάς. Η ατμόσφαιρα ήταν περίεργη, αλλά προς το καλό. Την ίδια χρονιά ένα μουσικό περιοδικό της εποχής έγραψε “Η Συναυλία της Χρονιάς”. Μάλιστα είχε κινηματογραφηθεί κιόλας από τον Πανουσόπουλο και την Μπέτυ Λιβανού, οι οποίοι τράβαγαν στιγμιότυπα με video. Υπήρχαν και ωραία απρόοπτα. Στο τραγούδι “Σουπερμάρκετ” πετάξαμε στον αέρα νωπά κοτόπουλα. Αλάλαζε το πλήθος. Μετά τη συναυλία διαλέγω μερικά τραγούδια, πλησιάζω τον Μάτσα και του λέω “να βγάλουμε ένα δίσκο”. Και έτσι βγαίνει ο δίσκος “Μήτσος & Σία Live - Crazy Love στου Ζωγράφου”».
http://www.athensvoice.gr/the-paper/article/334/ζωγράφου-άνω-ιλίσια-γουδή-η-πρωτεύουσα-των-φοιτητών

Η σύνθεση της μπάντας: Νίκος Πολίτης, Βασίλης Ντάλας, Λεωνίδας Αλαχαδάμης, Λουκάς Σιδεράς, Σταύρος Λογαρίδης, Άσπη Πολίτη, Άγγελος Μαστοράκης, Λάκης Διακογιάννης, Μάκης Παπαθεοδώρου, Δήμης Παπαχρήστου, Τεντ Παπαντίνας, Δημήτρης Πολύτιμος, Ράντι Μακίνον Άντριου κ.ά.

Η λίστα των κομματιών:
1. Gimme Shelter / 2. Till The End Of The Day / 3. Little Queenie / 4. Christian Life / 5. Στο σουπερμάρκετ / 6. Jean Genie (Σταύρος Λογαρίδης) / 7. Piece Of My Heart (Sigma Fay ή Ευτυχία Αθανίτη) / 8. Σκόνη, πέτρες, λάσπη / 9. Purple Haze / 10. Good Times, Bad Times / 11. Crazy Love / 12. Woman To Woman / 13. Jesus Is Just Alright / 14. Blues Medley (α) Last Night (β) Stormy Monday (Ευτυχία Αθανίτη) (γ) The Day You Left Me (Παύλος Σιδηρόπουλος) / 15. Υπάρχω / 16. Chameleon / 17. Wooly Bully

Κι άλλο ένα από τότε, το εκτός προγράμματος Chameleon του Χέρμπι Χάνκοκ, κυρίως για τις φωτογραφίες που περιέχει το βίντεο:


----------



## Costas (Jan 25, 2014)

Πω πω! Κι άλλα τέτοια άρθρα! :up:


----------



## Costas (Jan 28, 2014)

Είδα και το ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Pete Seeger που είχε ποστάρει ο nickel. Σπουδαίος άνθρωπος!


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2014)

...
Where have all the flowers gone? - Pete Seeger






Where have all the flowers gone
Long time passing
Where have all the flowers gone
Long time ago
Where have all the flowers gone
The girls have picked them every one
When will you ever learn?
Oh, when will you ever learn?

Where have all the young girls gone
Long time passing
Where have all the young girls gone
Long time ago
Where have all the young girls gone
They've taken husbands every one
When will you ever learn?
Oh, when will you ever learn?

Where have all the young men gone
Long time passing
Where have all the young men gone,
Long time ago
Where have all the young men gone
They're all in uniform
When will we ever learn?
Oh, when will we ever learn?

Where have all the soldiers gone
Long time passing
Where have all the soldiers gone
Long time ago
Where have all the soldiers gone
Gone to graveyards every one
When will they ever learn?
When will they ever learn?

Where have all the graveyards gone
Long time passing
Where have all the graveyards gone
Long time ago
Where have all the graveyards gone
Covered with flowers every one
When will we ever learn?
When will we ever learn?

“I had been reading a long novel —”_And Quiet Flows the Don”_— about the Don River in Russia and the Cossacks who lived along it in the 19th century. It describes the Cossack soldiers galloping off to join the Czar’s army, singing as they go. Three lines from a song are quoted in the book: ‘Where are the flowers? The girls plucked them / Where are the girls? They’re all married / Where are the men? They’re all in the army.’ I never got around to looking up the song, but I wrote down those three lines.

“Later, in an airplane, I was dozing, and it occurred to me that the line ‘long time passing’ —which I had also written in a notebook— would sing well. Then I thought, ‘When will we ever learn.’ Suddenly, within 20 minutes, I had a song. There were just three verses. I Scotch-taped the song to a microphone and sang it at Oberlin College. This was in 1955.

“One of the students there had a summer job as a camp counselor. He took the song to the camp and sang it to the kids. It was very short. He gave it rhythm, which I hadn’t done. The kids played around with it, singing ‘Where have all the counselors gone? / Open curfew, everyone.’

“The counselor added two actual verses: ‘Where have all the soldiers gone? / Gone to graveyards every one / Where have all the graveyards gone? / Covered with flowers every one.’ Joe Hickerson is his name, and I give him 20 percent of the royalties.”

~ Pete Seeger




nickel said:


> *Πιτ Σίγκερ / Pete Seeger (1919-27/1/2014)*
> http://news.in.gr/culture/article/?aid=1231290667
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pete_Seeger
> ...



Let the Midnight Special
Shine her light on him
Oh, let the Midnight Special
Shine her ever lovin' light on him

The Weavers






John and Alan Lomax, in their book, _Best Loved American Folk Songs_, told a credible story identifying the Midnight Special as a train from Houston shining its light into a cell in the Sugar Land Prison. They also describe Ledbetter's version as "the Negro jailbird's ballad to match _Hard Times Poor Boy_. Like so many American folk songs, its hero is not a man but a train." The light of the train is seen as the light of salvation, the train which could take them away from the prison walls. It is highly reminiscent of the imagery of such gospel songs as _Let the Light from your Lighthouse Shine on Me_.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Midnight_Special_(song)#History



daeman said:


> One of the most important things which Woody taught me and a lot of others is that you could make a combination between the best of the old and the new; it didn't have to be either one or the other, you can mix them up.
> 
> This machine surrounds hate and forces it to surrender.





Costas said:


> Είδα και το ντοκιμαντέρ για τον Pete Seeger που είχε ποστάρει ο nickel. Σπουδαίος άνθρωπος!



Η τελευταία του ηχογράφηση, το 2012:

*Forever Young* - Pete Seeger with the Rivertown Kids (_Chimes of Freedom_ - Amnesty International)






May you grow up to be righteous
May you grow up to be true
May you always know the truth
And see the lights surrounding you
May you always be courageous
Stand upright and be strong
May you stay forever young
Forever young, forever young
May you stay forever young

May your hands always be busy
May your feet always be swift
May you have a strong foundation
When the winds of changes shift
May your heart always be joyful
_May your song always be sung
May you stay forever young_
Forever young, forever young
May you stay forever young

_*You're never too old to change the world...*_


The story behind "Forever Young" by Pete Seeger 


Spoiler


----------



## Earion (Jan 29, 2014)

Να βάλουμε κι αυτό, Δαεμάνε, που έχει πολλή ψυχή;


----------



## daeman (Jan 30, 2014)

...
Εαρίωνα, ξέρεις ότι έχεις το ελεύθερο σ' αυτό το νήμα, ανεπίσημα καιρό τώρα, πλέον και επίσημα δια του παρόντος ;):




Πολύ ωραία η εκτέλεση του Μπόμπι Ντάριν —κι ευχαριστώ, δεν την είχα ξανακούσει— ωστόσο σ' αυτό το παραδοσιακό τραγούδι, όσοι το είπαν κατά καιρούς (και είναι αμέτρητοι) είναι δύσκολο να συναγωνιστούν σε ψυχή τον Λεντ Mπέλι (δύο λέξεις, όπως το έγραφε ο ίδιος), η ηχογράφηση του οποίου το έκανε ευρύτερα γνωστό. 

Βλέπεις, οι στίχοι του αναφέρονται στην ελπίδα του φυλακισμένου να λάμψει πάνω του ο προβολέας του Midnight Special, του τρένου που περνούσε κοντά στις φυλακές Σούγκαρ Λαντ στο Τέξας όπως ερχόταν από το Χιούστον, αφού ένας θρύλος εκείνης της εποχής κι εκείνης της φυλακής έλεγε ότι αν πέσει πάνω σου το φως του, σύντομα θα ελευθερωθείς. Και την πρώτη φορά που το ηχογράφησε για τον Τζον και τον Άλαν Λόμαξ το 1934 (χωρίς αυτούς τους δυο, η μουσική που ακούμε σήμερα ίσως να ήταν εντελώς διαφορετική), ήταν και ο ίδιος φυλακισμένος στην Ανγκόλα της Λουιζιάνας, στη «Φάρμα» όπως την έλεγαν, καταδικασμένος με συνοπτικές διαδικασίες για απόπειρα φόνου, καθώς τον κατηγόρησαν ότι σ' έναν καβγά πήγε να μαχαιρώσει έναν λευκό. Βιωματική λοιπόν η ελπίδα του, και ανάλογη η ψυχή που έβαλε σ' εκείνη την πρώτη ηχογράφηση.






Well, you wake up in the morning, hear the ding dong ring
you go a marching to the table, you see the same old thing
Baby, all I wanna tell ya, I'm like a pork in the pan 
and if you say a thing about it, you're in trouble with the man

Let the midnight special shine a light on me
Let the midnight special shine it's ever lovin' light on me
Yes, let the midnight special shine a light on me
Let the midnight special shine it's ever lovin' light on me

If you ever go to Houston, then you better walk alright
You better not stagger and you better not fight
'Cause sheriff Benson will arrest you, he'll carry you on down
and if the jury finds you guilty, you're penitentiary bound

So let the midnight special shine a light on me
Let the midnight special shine it's ever lovin' light on me

A yonder comes Miss Rosey, how I wonder did you know
Well I know about her apron, and the dress she wore
Umbrella on her shoulder, piece of paper in her hand
She goes a walkin' to the captain, says I'm losin' my man

So let the midnight special shine it's light on me
Let the midnight special shine it's ever lovin' light on me

Μετά από λίγους μήνες, αφού είχε εκτίσει ήδη το ελάχιστο της ποινής του, ο Λεντ Μπέλι αποφυλακίστηκε λόγω καλής διαγωγής, παρότι για αρκετό καιρό, τόσο ο ίδιος όσο και οι Λόμαξ (ο πατέρας Τζον και ο γιος του ο Άλαν) πίστευαν ότι η απελευθέρωσή του οφειλόταν στο σχετικό αίτημα που είχαν απευθύνει προς τον κυβερνήτη της Λουιζιάνας, γραμμένο στην πίσω πλευρά ενός δίσκου με το «Good Night, Irene», το σήμα κατατεθέν αυτού του θρύλου.


Από την άλλη —κι επειδή χωρίς τις γυναίκες, όλοι οι άντρες ξέψυχοι θα ήταν— ψυχή σαν της Οντέτας είναι πάλι δύσκολο να βρεθεί, είτε στα νιάτα της:







είτε στα τελευταία της:






This great light of hers, let it shine...


----------



## Earion (Jan 30, 2014)

Ευχαριστώ, Δαεμάνε :up:

Να θυμίσουμε ότι η Οντέτ έχει έρθει στην Αθήνα, το καλοκαίρι του 2000, κι έχει τραγουδήσει στο Λυκαβηττό.


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2014)

...
Marquee Moon - Television







_Marquee Moon_ - Television







Επειδή απόψε είμαι στο CBGB.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2014)

...
Bye Bye Baby (_Montage Fatal_) - Psycho







Prisoner







Killing Games







*Τα Χρονικά της Ελληνικής Ποπ και Ροκ: Psycho
*
Οι Psycho είναι ακόμη ένα συγκρότημα που δημιουργήθηκε εκείνα τα "ανήσυχα" χρόνια των αρχών της δεκαετίας του '80. Ιθύνων νους υπήρξε ο Στέφανος Κοτάτης ο οποίος ήταν υπεύθυνος για τις συνθέσεις, το τραγούδι και τα ντραμς. Η Δώρα Αντωνιάδη, με τα ιδιαίτερα φωνητικά της, έδινε στους Psycho το κάτι παραπάνω και το διαφορετικό από τα άλλα γκρουπ της εποχής, δημιουργώντας μια ατμόσφαιρα που συνδύαζε το ροκ, την όπερα και την jazz. Θα μπορούσε να πει κανείς ότι οι συνθέσεις εκείνης της εποχής των Psycho ήταν πολύ κοντά στον Klaus Nomi, κάτι στο οποίο συνέτεινε και η ερμηνεία της Αντωνιάδη.

H πρώτη τους κυκλοφορία ήταν το 1982, ένα single (WEA ‎– 24 9841-7) που περιείχε μια υπέροχη διασκευή του Psycho Killer των Talking Heads και το Prisoner (σύνθεση του συγκροτήματος). Το single έκανε επιτυχία και το δικό τους Psycho Killer ακουγόταν εκείνη την εποχή περισσότερο από το πρωτότυπο. Στο τέλος της ίδιας χρονιάς κυκλοφόρησε και η πρώτη ολοκληρωμένη δουλειά τους με τίτλο Montage Fatal (WEA 229 24 0014-1) σε ενορχήστρωση Σταμάτη Σπανουδάκη, ο οποίος έπαιζε και όλα τα μουσικά όργανα (ακουστική κιθάρα, ηλεκτρική κιθάρα, μπάσο, τύμπανα, ηλεκτρικό πιάνο, μπουζούκι, μαντολίνο, vocoder, obx-a, korg lambda, korg delta, auto harp).

Πέντε χρόνια αργότερα (1987) και ενώ η Αντωνιάδη είχε ήδη χαθεί νωρίς (σε τροχαίο) προστέθηκαν στο γκρουπ ο Αντρέας Balzar (πλήκτρα) και η Μαρίνα Δημητρίου (τραγούδι, στίχοι) και κυκλοφόρησε το δεύτερο άλμπουμ τους με τίτλο "40 days" (FM Records -FM 0050). To 40 days δεν έτυχε της ανταπόκρισης από το κοινό. Λίγο μετά οι Psycho εξαφανίστηκαν από τα μουσικά δρώμενα της χώρας.

_*Hints and Tips
*_
Στο "Prisoner" έπαιζε πλήκτρα ο Gary Wright των Spooky Tooth. 

Η Δώρα Αντωνιάδη (πράλαβε και) κυκλοφόρησε δυο maxi singles (στυλ Italo Disco) ως Αnno Domini. To Singing in the night (1985) και το Can you hear (1986).

Για την διασκευή του Psycho Killer είχε ειπωθεί ότι είχε ενθουσιάσει ακόμα και τον ίδιο τον David Byrne.

To άλμπουμ "Montage Fatal" επανακυκλοφόρησε σε CD από την WEA ‎(WEA 24 9841-7)

Πηγή: http://giusurum.blogspot.gr/2012/07/psycho.html

*Stefanos Kotatis youtube channel*


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2014)

...
Επειδή θυμήθηκα σήμερα τον Αλέξη Ασλάνη και τη μοναξιά του:






Και φυσικά, τον Νίκο-Αλέξη Ασλάνογλου. «Οι ποιητές είναι πουλιά που πετούν.»


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2014)

...
Κι άλλο ασλάνι, λεόντειο:

Η Νεκρανάσταση του Αλή - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Little By Little (1964) - Rolling Stones


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Little By Little (1966) - Dusty Springfield


----------



## daeman (Feb 15, 2014)

...
Little by little (1971) - Junior Wells & Buddy Guy







B.B. King & Lowell Fulson (1993)


----------



## daeman (Feb 16, 2014)

...
Sweet Child of Mine (New Orleans Style) - Postmodern Jukebox ft. Miche Braden






When I was a kid, I was more interested in the music from my grandparents' generation than that of my own. I decided that I wanted to learn to play older genres of music, such as ragtime, jazz, and blues, and spent countless hours listening to old LPs and trying to mimic the sounds that I heard on the piano. Eventually, I became a professional pianist and moved to New York City. 
I struggled for a few years to find work, and learned that (surprisingly!) ragtime piano wasn't as popular as it once was. I wasn't about to give up, though; instead, I decided to experiment with taking songs from a more current era- the pop hits of today- and putting them into a time machine to find out how they would sound if they were recorded in the 20's, 30's, 40's, and 50's. I posted these experiments to YouTube, and suddenly found that people really enjoyed my ideas. I decided that I wanted to use my channel to imagine an alternate universe where the songs of today were actually written half a century ago, during the early years of the record industry.
Postmodern Jukebox is the name of my alternate universe, and so far, my videos have re-imagined Lorde as sung by a 7 ft clown, Miley Cyrus as 50's doo wop hit, Macklemore as 30's swing, Swedish House Mafia as 1920's hot jazz, and Nickelback as Motown (really!). Making these videos is just a ton of fun for me- not only I get to collaborate with so many talented musicians, but I also get to meet really awesome fans that inspire me to create new things.

~ Scott Bradlee

Postmodern Jukebox on FB

Scott Bradlee & Postmodern Jukebox
Fever Variations - Karen Marie sings Peggy Lee's "Fever" in 12 different styles :up:






"Fever" - Peggy Lee
"Smooth Fever" - Michael Jackson
"Fever in Paris" - Kanye West
"Bieber Fever" - Justin Bieber
"Remix to Fever" - R. Kelly
"Where Have You Been (All My Fever?)" - Rihanna
"Tainted Fever" - Soft Cell
"Fever (Burning in the Dead of Night) - Beatles
"Carmen's Fever" - Bizet
"Fever (Real Good) - Salt n Pepa
"Get Up, Fever" - Bob Marley
"Sweet Dreams (Are Made of Fever) - Eurythmics
"Fever (Reprise)" - Peggy Lee


----------



## Costas (Feb 20, 2014)

Ένας ωραίος δίσκος του 2010 από το οκτέτο του Dave Holland: Pathways. (Spotify)


----------



## Costas (Feb 21, 2014)

Ωραίος John Cage για πιάνο. (Spotify)


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2014)

...
Επειδή θυμήθηκα εκεί το _Love You till Tuesday_:

_*Love You till Tuesday*_ was a promotional film designed to showcase the talents of David Bowie, made in 1969. The film was the latest attempt by his manager, Kenneth Pitt, to bring Bowie to a wider audience. Pitt had undertaken the film after a suggestion by Günther Schneider, producer of German TV show '4-3-2-1 Musik Für Junge Leute' for the ZDF network.

*Production*
Pitt hired his friend Malcolm J Thomson to direct the half-hour film, which showcased seven of Bowie's songs (four from his debut album, plus new compositions "When I'm Five" and "Ching-a-Ling". It would also include a mimepiece, "The Mask". Before shooting started on 26 January 1969, Bowie added another new song to the planned film - "Space Oddity". His girlfriend at the time, Hermione Farthingale, and his friend John Hutchinson also performed in the movie. Bowie himself wore a wig throughout the shoot, having cut his hair to army regulation length to audition for the film of 'The Virgin Soldiers'. German language versions of three songs, and the narration for the mime sequence, were also recorded. Filming was finished by 7 February 1969.

The film was considerably more costly than Pitt had anticipated, and he clashed with Thomson, who wanted to make the "Space Oddity" segment (featuring Bowie playing both 'Ground Control' and 'Major Tom', with the latter becoming seduced by space maidens) considerably more risqué. The film failed to interest any buyers, however, and Schneider had left ZDF. Pitt shelved the results, and would continue to be Bowie's manager until 1971.

In 1984, with Bowie's global fame at an apex, the growing success of home video led Pitt to contact Polygram, who released the film in May of that year. Deram issued a 'soundtrack' compilation in the same month. The film was re-released on DVD in 2005.

Love you till Tuesday - David Bowie







Sell me a coat







When I'm five







Rubber Band







The Mask (A Mime)







Let me sleep beside you


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2014)

...
Ching-a-Ling (with Hermione Farthingale & John Hutchinson)







Space Oddity


When I live my dream






*David Bowie is (part 6): 'You've Really Made The Grade'*

At the end of 1967, David Bowie, frustrated with his lack of commercial success, left Deram and went off to learn to dance and act. He studied dance and mime with Lindsay Kemp who had his own 'Pierrot' show. Eventually they produced their own show with some of Bowie's music. In 1968 Kemp and Bowie were hired for a BBC drama _The Pistol Shot._





Bowie then started a year-long relationship with another dancer, Hermione Farthingale. After the drama job finished they formed a multimedia trio called Turquoise. Eventually this would include guitarist John Hutchinson and be re-named Feathers (Farthingale would later be immortalised on Bowie's second album in the song 'Letter to Hermione').

The group appeared in a promotional film to boost Bowie's flagging career called 'Love You Till Tuesday' (which you can watch here). His manager intended it to be a CV that he could use to show to producers. The film showcases Bowie's songs, singing and mime. Bowie moved in with Farthingale and it was there that he wrote a new song for the film that would change his life and career forever. It was called 'Space Oddity'. At the end of the filming Hermione broke up with Bowie saying it had been an intense year. She also wanted to return to dancing full-time. Bowie was heartbroken but carried on regardless. It was the end of a short-lived experiment with cabaret.




From left to right: Hermione Farthingale, DB, Tony Visconti, John Hutchinson

The first track to appear on the promo film is the titled track: 'Love You Till Tuesday'. Next up is 'Sell Me A Coat' from David Bowie's eponymous debut album. Track three is a charming story about what it is like to be four years old, 'When I'm Five'. Clearly the babysitting had given Bowie ideas for several songs. Track four is 'Rubber Band'. The next track, 'The Mask' demonstrates Bowie's new skill at mime. 'Let Me Sleep Beside You' is a wonderful song which Bowie claimed to have written much earlier. He told a BBC radio presenter in 1969 that he had written it it 1965 but never recorded it as his mother thought it was dirty. Track seven is 'Ching-A-Ling'. Remarkably and unexpectedly from such a light pop song, the counter-melody to Farthingale's 'Ching-A-Ling' chorus, sung by Bowie and Hutchinson (first heard at 0:29 on this version) is precisely the same tune as turned up on Bowie's next album but one, 'The Man Who Sold the World' on the much darker and heavier song 'Saviour Machine' played by first the lead guitar and then the synthesiser. The penultimate track is the original version of 'Space Oddity'. Written in his then-girlfriend Hermione Farthingale's attic flat, it was apparently inspired by the gift of a Stylophone from Marc Bolan. Those two notes one semi-tone apart form the haunting back-drop for the claustrophobia of the song. The final track is 'When I Live My Dream' from the 'David Bowie' album.

Once again, nothing came of the new approach. With the caberet idea abandoned, Bowie fell in with the 'underground movement' (what you could also call hippies) in 1969. He moved in with Mary Finnigan and together they helped to organise the Beckenham Arts Lab. Bowie started talking about 'collectivism' and playing acoustic folk music. Around this time Bowie re-recorded 'Space Oddity', this time with acoustic guitars and the stylophone (although some of the original brass remained). 'Space Oddity' was released the week before the Apollo 11 moon landing and was used on the BBC coverage. The single entered the bottom of the charts and then dropped out destined to be another flop. On 16 August Bowie played the Beckenham Free Festival (which was immortalised in his 'Memory of a Free Festival') five days after his father's funeral. Then he went back in the studio to record another album. In the last week of September with the record company's entire sales, marketing and promotion teams working on the single, 'Space Oddity' jumped up the charts to 25, eventually reaching number 5.


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2014)

Ωραίος δίσκος με χορωδιακά κομμάτια του Luigi Nono. Πολύ ωραίο το τελευταίο, Das atmende Klarsein. (Spotify)


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2014)

...
Για τον Χάρολντ Ράμις, από το *Club Paradise*:

Seven Day Weekend - Elvis Costello featuring Jimmy Cliff






Monday's calling you too early when you're sound asleep 
Bells are ringing by your bedside and out in the streets 
You say Monday's long enough but this is just the start 
Tuesday's just the same as Monday without the surprising part 

Wednesday's point of no return 
When you've squandered all you've earned 

One, two, three, four, five, six, seven day weekend 
One, two, three, four, five, six, seven day weekend 

This is all I'm thinking about as the days go by 
Spend your life on holiday and even when I die 
There could be but one inscription 'This was not his day' 
...


Club Paradise - Jimmy Cliff


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2014)

...
_*Friday Night in San Francisco*_ (1981) - Al Di Meola, John McLaughlin, Paco de Lucía






Side one
1. Mediterranean Sundance (Al Di Meola) / Río Ancho (Paco de Lucía) – 11:25
Paco de Lucía (Left Channel) and Al Di Meola (Right Channel)

2. Short Tales of the Black Forest (Chick Corea) – 8:39
John McLaughlin (Left Channel) and Al Di Meola (Right Channel)

Side two
1. Frevo Rasgado – 7:54 (Egberto Gismonti)
John McLaughlin (Left Channel) and Paco de Lucía (Right Channel)

2. Fantasia Suite (Al Di Meola) – 8:41
Paco de Lucía (Left Channel), John McLaughlin (Middle Channel) and Al Di Meola (Right Channel)

3. Guardian Angel (John McLaughlin)(Studio Recording) – 4:00
Paco de Lucía (Left Channel), John McLaughlin (Middle Channel) and Al Di Meola (Right Channel)


Loose and spontaneous, this (mainly) live album is a meeting of three of the greatest guitarists in the world for an acoustic summit the likes of which the guitar-playing community rarely sees. Broken up into three duo and two trio performances, *Friday Night in San Francisco* catches all three players at the peaks of their quite formidable powers. The first track features Al di Meola and Paco de Lucía teaming up for a medley of di Meola's "Mediterranean Sundance" (first recorded by the duo on di Meola's classic 1976 album _Elegant Gypsy_) and de Lucía's own "Rio Ancho." It is a delightful performance, full of the fire and inhuman chops that one expects from two players of this caliber. However, the two guitarists obviously have big ears, and they complement each other's solos with percussive, driving rhythm parts. There is a laid-back, humorous element to _Friday Night in San Francisco_ as well, best witnessed in di Meola and John McLaughlin's performance of Chick Corea's "Short Tales of the Black Forest." Rapid-fire licks from the pair soon give way to atonal striking of the body of the guitar, running picks along the strings, etc. Before the farce is completed, they have played a blues and quoted the Pink Panther theme. It is funny stuff, and it serves to dispel the image of the trio, especially di Meola, as super-serious clinicians more concerned with technique than music. The other great piece of evidence against such a narrow-minded claim can be found in both the quality of the compositions featured on _Friday Night in San Francisco_ as well as the sensitivity and dynamic variation brought to the performances. A perfect example of this is the sole studio track, a McLaughlin composition entitled "Guardian Angel" (the opening theme of which is taken straight from "Guardian Angels," a song that appears on McLaughlin's 1978 _Electric Dreams_ album). It is a fine piece, and one that features a haunting melody as well as some of the best solos on the record. All in all, _Friday Night in San Francisco_ is a fantastic album and one of the best entries in all of these guitarists' fine discographies.

~Daniel Gioffre, allmusic


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

Μια ενδιαφέρουσα λίστα του Ulysses (ανάμεσα σε πολλές άλλες του) στο Spotify: Naxos - Japanese Classics, όπου ως τώρα έχω ξεχωρίσει το Threnody to Toki.


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2014)

Ωραίος ο Komei Abe, έγραφε και για σαξόφωνο.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2014)

Πάντα από τους Γιαπωνέζους συνθέτες δυτικής κλασικής μουσικής, ωραία και η Ellora Symphony, του Yasushi Akutagawa.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2014)

Η λίστα εντός της λίστας συνεχίζεται εν κινήσει :) : Chants de Java, του Shiro Fukai.


----------



## Costas (Mar 3, 2014)

Ένα δυνατό, εκφραστικό lento από το 1ο κοντσέρτο για πιάνο του Fumio (ή Humiwo) Hayasaka, του συνθέτη της μουσικής πολλών κλασικών ταινιών του γιαπωνέζικου σινεμά των Κουροσάβα και Μιζογκούτσι (Ρασομόν, Ικίρου, Ιγκέτσου, Επιστάτης Σάντσο και δε συμμαζεύεται).

Ο γεννημένος το 1955 Toshio Hosokawa γράφει θαυμαστή μουσική για φλάουτο έχοντας στο νου του τη γιαπωνέζικη παράδοση του σακουχάτσι (ή έτσι μου φαίνεται).


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2014)

Ο γνωστός και μη εξαιρετέος Toru Takemitsu σε πιανιστικές περιπλανήσεις, πάντα στην ίδια λίστα με Γιαπωνέζους συνθέτες (185-200).


----------



## Costas (Mar 7, 2014)

Ωραιότατο και το άλμπουμ του Τακεμίτσου Toward the Sea - Rain Tree - Rain Spell - Bryce (201-210).


----------



## Costas (Mar 8, 2014)

Τελειώνω αυτή τη λίστα Γιαπωνέζων συνθετών με τη γιαπωνεζοδυτική fusion Nagauta Symphony του Kosaku Yamada.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2014)

...
Μη χαμηλώνεις τα φτερά — Ψαρογιώργης - Αγγελάκας






Σαν τη λογιάζεις τη δουλειά
όρτσα και μη φοβάσαι
αμόλα την τη νιότη σου
και μην τηνε λυπάσαι

Μη χαμηλώνεις τα φτερά
κόντρα στη μπόρα πέτα
πέτρα να κάμεις την καρδιά
και πιάσου από την πέτρα


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2014)

...
*Magic From Crete: The Stelios Petrakis Quartet at WOMEX 2013* (_Huffington Post_, Jan 6, 2014)

"Will you LOOK at the size of that Bass Lyra!!"
--Jeff Greene, delegate to WOMEX, and president of Evergreene Music, upon seeing the setup on the stage for the Stelios Petrakis Quartet.

First off, all the instruments you see being played in this video were made by Mr. Petrakis, the man playing the Cretan Lyra. He is a luthier as well as a musician, and has studied to be both, with the best. He was raised in Crete, and started his musical studies at the age of seven, and was taught by Ross Daly, and then by Eleni Drettaki, who he describes as "heroic."

At any rate, here is a wonderful performance of original music from Crete, based on traditional forms. The moods range from the somber to the intoxicating, and as far as I am concerned it is all simply grand. I am no expert on the music of Crete, the largest of the Greek Islands, so I simply enjoyed the passion and sheer enjoyment that was coming off the stage -- along with a formidable amount of technique. Upon writing to Mr. Petrakis, to learn more specifics about the music, I received a warm letter, with plenty of information.

The excerpt I am presenting here is a 3 song suite: "Kavo Sideros" (Stelios Petrakis -- Yiannis Petrakis) "Pare me nyhta" (Stelios Petrakis / Mitsos Stavrakakis) and "Syrtos Nikaias" (Patrick Vaillant).






Εφεδρικό: http://vimeo.com/83493775

And here are Mr. Petrakis' explanations:
_
"*Kavo Sideros*" is a piece inspired by the music of Sitia and Karpathos, and as Cape Sideros, on the eastern cape of Crete, is between Sitia and Karpathos, I named it for that. The lyrics speak about nature -- "I search to find places "on the edge", where nothing bad has been done by human power. Come to Kavo Sideros and give me your hand, to walk around the neighborhoods of the world."_
_
"*Pare me nyhta*" is a typical fast and powerful Cretan Syrto (a dance in 4/4, which in fact is very popular in Crete. The lyrics are in mandinada form -- traditionally 15 syllables in a couple of lines, concluding in a rhyme) and is a love poem. "I want the night to take me away, in order to escape from love which has conquered me again..."_
_
"*Syrtos Nikaias*" is a composition from the French mandolinist Patrick Vaillant, who stayed in Crete 20 years ago and had lessons at that time from the violin player Kostas Papadakis -- Naftis. I liked this piece from the first moment I played it 14 years ago, on a trio we had with myself, Patrick and Bijan Chemirani. It is a Syrto in form, but it is very "fresh", bringing new ideas and style; no traditional Cretan composer would have composed like that._

As to that bass Lyra, which Mr. Petrakis created and calls a Cretan Cello, it is the only one of its kind. (so far)

For more information about Mr. Petrakis visit: steliospetrakis.com/?lang=en and: molpe-music.com


Για το *λυροντσέλο*, το πρώτο που έφτιαξε ο Στελιανός, εκεί.

To Κουαρτέτο στο WOMEX τον περασμένο Οκτώβριο







*Στέλιος Πετράκης - Κουαρτέτο Κρητικής Μουσικής*
Κυριακή 16 Μαρτίου

Μετά από μια εξαιρετικά επιτυχημένη ευρωπαϊκή περιοδεία με αποκορύφωμα την εμφάνιση στο φετινό Womex στο Cardiff της Ουαλίας, το *Γυάλινο Μουσικό Θέατρο* παρουσιάζει το «*Κουαρτέτο Κρητικής Μουσικής*» του *Στέλιου Πετράκη* την *Κυριακή 16 Μάρτη*.  Επιλεγμένα παλιά και καινούρια Κρητικά κομμάτια, μουσικοί και χορευτικοί αυτοσχεδιασμοί, νέος ήχος με έμφαση στην ποικιλομορφία τη δύναμη και το βάθος της Κρητικής μουσικής.
Η συναυλία θα ηχογραφηθεί και θα εκδοθεί σε cd.

Ο Στέλιος Πετράκης περιγράφει το Κουαρτέτο ως εξής :
«Η αγάπη και ο θαυμασμός μου για την Κρητική μουσική, με οδήγησαν στο να δημιουργήσω ένα νέο σχήμα, το Κουαρτέτο Κρητικής Μουσικής ούτως ώστε να συμπτύξω και να παρουσιάσω ζωντανά και καλαίσθητα εντός και εκτός των συνόρων, τις δικές μου «Κρητικές» συνθέσεις αλλά και τα κομμάτια της παραδοσιακής μας μουσικής που με συγκινούν και που θαυμάζω. Το πρόγραμμα αυτό έχει έντονη τη σφραγίδα του προσωπικού μου γούστου και φίλτρου, αξιοποιώντας την πολυετή τριβή μου με τη μουσική του νησιού αλλά και με την παρουσίαση αυστηρά οριοθετημένων αισθητικά και χρονικά “θεαμάτων” στα διεθνή Festivals. Έχει μορφή συναυλίας και σε ορισμένες και ιδιαίτερες στιγμές περιλαμβάνει χορευτικά μέρη με τη συνοδεία (ή όχι) μουσικής.

Οι μουσικοί του κουαρτέτου, όλοι της νέας γενιάς και εξαιρετικού ταλέντου και ικανότητας, εμπιστεύονται το κριτήριό μου (που σχεδόν πάντα συμπίπτει και με το δικό τους) και κυρίως διαθέτουν χρόνο και όρεξη για δουλειά. Τους παρουσιάζω με μια σύντομη αναφορά, όχι τόσο υπό μορφή βιογραφικού, όσο μέσα από ένα προσωπικό πρίσμα.

*Θανάσης Μαυρόκωστας* (Χορός - Μαντούρα- CretanCello)
Η αλήθεια είναι πως τα περισσότερα προγράμματα που στήνουμε και εμείς οι ίδιοι αλλά και γενικώς όσοι ασχολούνται με τη μουσική του νησιού, είναι στατικά προγράμματα, με μουσικούς παραδοσιακά καθισμένους στη σειρά που παίζουν με μεγάλη δεξιοτεχνία τα όργανα και τη μουσική τους. Αυτό είναι υπεραρκετό φυσικά για μια συναυλία τέτοιου τύπου, ιδίως δε, όταν η μουσική που ακούγεται και οι μουσικοί που την παίζουν είναι υψηλού επιπέδου. Όταν όμως παίζουμε παραδοσιακά χορευτικά κομμάτια όπως είναι τα περισσότερα Κρητικά, μερικές φορές νιώθει κανείς ότι κάτι λείπει… λείπει η κίνηση, η έκφραση στο χώρο, που συναντά κανείς σε κάθε γλέντι, σε κάθε παρέα ακόμη και στο τελευταίο Κρητικό χωριό.
Ο Θανάσης είναι κορυφαίος χορευτής με δικό του στυλ που συνδυάζει την άριστη τεχνική με την δύναμη, τη σβελτάδα και τον αυτοσχεδιασμό. Ως εκ γενετής μαθητής των γονιών του, του Δημήτρη και της Ελένης Μαυρόκωστα, έχει διαφορετικές καταβολές (Ανώγεια – Αγιά Γαλήνη) και τεράστια εμπειρία και τριβή, παρά το νεαρό της ηλικίας. Είναι και εξαιρετικός μουσικός (λύρα – μαντολίνο – μαντούρα), χοροδιδάσκαλος, τραγουδιστής και προπαντός μερακλής. Είναι ο δάσκαλός μου εδώ και δύο χρόνια στο χορό…

*Αντώνης Σταυρακάκης* (Μαντολίνο – Λαούτο – Τραγούδι)
Ο Αντώνης είναι μουσικός και τραγουδιστής εξαιρετικού επιπέδου, δυνατοτήτων και προσδοκιών. Όταν έχεις ικανότητα, ταλέντο, και δασκάλους σου εντός της οικογένειας τους κορυφαίους στο είδος τους (Βασίλη και Μιχάλη Σταυρακάκη) το αποτέλεσμα είναι αναμενόμενα επίσης κορυφαίο… Ενσωματώνει το στυλ και την τεχνική των μουσικών της οικογένειάς του διατηρώντας προσωπική του τραγουδιστική και οργανοπαικτική χροιά. Συνεργαζόμαστε στενά εδώ και αρκετά χρόνια, στο συγκρότημα του θείου του Βασίλη Σταυρακάκη, και η πολύχρονη επαφή σε καλλιτεχνικό και προσωπικό επίπεδο είναι θεμέλιος λίθος της καλλιτεχνικής υπόστασης του κουαρτέτου.

*Γιώργος Σταυρακάκης* (Λαούτο – Τραγούδι)
Το νεώτερο και τα μάλα υποσχόμενο μέλος του Κουαρτέτου. Κυριολεκτικά γεννημένος μέσα στη μουσική, ως γιος του κορυφαίου τραγουδιστή Βασίλη Σταυρακάκη. Με φανερές τις επιρροές της οικογένειας και του χωριού καταγωγής του, ο Γιώργος έχει αξιοσημείωτη πορεία και ικανότητα, παρά το νεαρό της ηλικίας. Ως σολίστ στο λαούτο αλλά και ως τραγουδιστής, δίπλα στον ξάδελφό του Αντώνη, ο Γιώργος αναμφισβήτητα είναι η νέα πνοή στο σχήμα.

Γυάλινο Μουσικό Θέατρο
www.gialino.gr
Λεωφ. Συγγρού 143, Ν. Σμύρνη

Ο Ρος Ντέιλι για τις λύρες με συμπαθητικές χορδές που κατασκευάζει ο Στέλιος Πετράκης


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2014)

...
Nana (Greek version, remixed by Palyrria) - Ojos de Brujo






The Greek band has created a live organic remix of the track Nana that has already received extensive airplay. Palyrria has taken the main theme of Nana, reminiscent of the beautiful Barcelona, driven it through Crete and enriched it with an authentic traditional sound and style. 
Nana (remix Palyrria) musicians: Achilleas Persidis: lute / Stelios Petrakis: lyra / Tsiko: percussion / Dr. Aja: editing / Kostas Haller: programming, mixing.
http://www.womex.com/virtual/mucho_gusto/free_ads/offer/records/nana_remix_palyrria


----------



## daeman (Mar 19, 2014)

...
Bossa nova στην ταράτσα - mr. z


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

...
Noites Cariocas (choro, Jacob do Bandolim, 1959) - Brasilentina






H *Brasilentina *είναι μια ομάδα μουσικών που ασχολείται με τη μουσική της Βραζιλίας και της Αργεντινής. Έχει έδρα τη Λάρισα και το ρεπερτόριό της εκτείνεται από τη νοσταλγία των βραζιλιάνικων _τσόρο _[στδ. _Choro__ (Portuguese pronunciation: _[ˈʃoɾu], "cry" or "lament"), popularly called _*chorinho* _("little cry" or "little lament")] των αρχών του 20ού αιώνα και τη μπόσα νόβα, στην εσωστρέφεια και τον ερωτισμό των αργεντίνικων τανγκό, βαλς και _μιλόνγκα_ για να καταλήξει στους χορευτικούς ρυθμούς της σάμπας. 

Ρούλα Πίκουλα - φωνή / Αστέρης Τσέτσιλας - φωνή / Κώστας Ταμβακάς - cavaquinho, κιθάρα / Πέτρος Παππάς - φλάουτο
Γιώργος Αγγελάκης - τρομπόνι / Σπύρος Καβαλλιεράτος - κιθάρα / Κώστας Αρσένης - μπάσο / Γιάννης Τρυφερούλης - κρουστά
Γιάννης Μακρυγιάννης - κρουστά


Milonga Sentimental


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2014)

...
Aquarela do Brasil - Brasilentina


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2014)

...
Άλλα μου λεν τα μάτια σου - Gadjo Dilo


----------



## Costas (Mar 22, 2014)

Το ωραιότατο The Blues and the Abstract Truth του Oliver Nelson (1961), με την εξής αχτύπητη σύνθεση: ο ίδιος, ο Eric Dolphy, ο Freddie Hubbard, ο Bill Evans...(spotify)


----------



## Costas (Mar 25, 2014)

Έπρεπε να πεθάνει για να τον ανακαλύψω...Joseph Kerman (Wikipedia)


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2014)

...
Evangeline - Handsome Furs







Evangeline - The Mission


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2014)

...
Siren (_Great Expectations_) - Tori Amos












http://www.literature.org/authors/dickens-charles/great-expectations/chapter-54.html


----------



## daeman (Mar 26, 2014)

...
_*Ocean Rain*_ - Echo & the Bunnymen






1. Silver -- 00:00 / 2. Nocturnal Me -- 3:22 / 3. Crystal Days -- 8:19 / 4. The Yo-Yo Man -- 10:44 / 5. Thorn of Crowns -- 13:56
6. The Killing Moon -- 18:46 / 7. Seven Seas -- 24:35 / 8. My Kingdom -- 27:52 / 9. Ocean Rain -- 32:19


Channeling the lessons of the experimental _Porcupine_ into more conventional and simple structural parameters, *Ocean Rain* emerges as Echo & the Bunnymen's most beautiful and memorable effort. Ornamenting Ian McCulloch's most consistently strong collection of songs to date with subdued guitar textures, sweeping string arrangements, and hauntingly evocative production, the album is dramatic and majestic; "The Killing Moon," _Ocean Rain__'s_ emotional centerpiece, remains the group's unrivalled pinnacle.

~ Jason Ankeny, allmusic.com


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2014)

...
_*Let My Children Hear Music*_ - Charles Mingus







1. The Shoes Of The Fisherman's Wife Are Some Jive Ass Slippers (9:34)Transcribed, arranged, orchestrated and conducted by Sy Johnson.​2. Adagio Ma Non Troppo (8:22)Transcribed by Hug Miller. Orchestrated and conducted by Alan Raph.​3. Don't Be Afraid, The Clown's Afraid Too (9:26)Conducted by Teo Macero. Transcribed, arranged and orchestrated by Sy Johnson.​4. Taurus In The Arena Of Life (4:17)Arranged, orchestrated and conducted by Sy Johnson.​5. Hobo Ho (10:07)Arranged by Charles Mingus and dictated to Bobby Jones. Conducted by Sy Johnson.​6. The Chill Of Death (7:38)Orchestrated by Charles Mingus. Conducted by Alan Raph. Recitation by Charles Mingus.​7. The I Of Hurricane Sue (10:09)Scored by Charles Mingus, especially for this date, for small jazz orchestra with ten piece traditional orchestral accompaniment. Large band arrangement by Sy Johnson.​All compositions by Charles Mingus
*
Personnel*
Lonnie Hillyer - trumpet / Joe Wilder - trumpet / Snooky Young - trumpet / Jimmy Nottingham - trumpet
Julius Watkins - French horn / Bobby Jones - tenor sax / James Moody - tenor sax / Charles McCracken - cello
Charles McPherson - alto sax / Jerry Dodgion - alto sax / Sir Roland Hanna - piano / Jaki Byard - piano
Jimmy Knepper - trombone / Charles Mingus - bass / Ron Carter - bass / Richard Davis - bass
Milt Hinton - bass / Dannie Richmond - drums / etc.

*Date and location
*1, 7: September 23, 1971, New York City / 5: September 30, 1971, New York City / 3: October 1, 1971, New York City
4: September 23-November 18, 1971, New York City / 6, 2: November 18, 1971, New York City
http://mingus.onttonen.info/details/columbia/471247.html
http://aln2.albumlinernotes.com/Let_Children_Hear_Music.html


On the original LP issued by Columbia, Mingus thanked producer Teo Macero for "his untiring efforts in producing the best album I have ever made." From his deathbed in Mexico in 1979 he sent a message to Sy Johnson (who was responsible for many of the arrangements on the album), saying that *Let My Children Hear Music* was the record he liked most from his career. Although Mingus' small-group recordings are the ones most often cited as his premier works, this album does, in fact, rank at the top of his oeuvre and compares favorably with the finest large-ensemble jazz recordings by anyone, including Ellington. The pieces had been brewing over the years, one from as far back as 1939, and had been given more or less threadbare performances on occasion, but this was his first chance to record them with a sizable, well-rehearsed orchestra. Still, there were difficulties, both in the recording and afterward. The exact personnel is sketchy, largely due to contractual issues, several arrangers were imported to paste things together, making the true authorship of some passages questionable, and Macero (as he did with various Miles Davis projects) edited freely and sometimes noticeably. The listener will happily put aside all quibbles, however, when the music is heard. 
From the opening, irresistible swing of "The Shoes of the Fisherman's Wife Are Some Jiveass Slippers" to the swirling depths of "The I of Hurricane Sue," these songs are some of the most glorious, imaginative, and full of life ever recorded. Each piece has its own strengths, but special mention should be made of two. "Adagio Ma Non Troppo" is based entirely on a piano improvisation played by Mingus in 1964 and issued on Mingus Plays Piano. Its logical structure, playful nature, and crystalline moments of beauty would be astounding in a polished composition; the fact that it was originally improvised is almost unbelievable. "Hobo Ho," a holy-roller powerhouse featuring the impassioned tenor of James Moody, reaches an incredible fever pitch, the backing horns volleying riff after riff at the soloists, the entire composition teetering right on the edge of total chaos. _Let My Children Hear Music_ is a towering achievement and a must for any serious jazz fan. The CD issue includes one track, "Taurus in the Arena of Life," not on the original LP, but unfortunately gives only snippets from _the Mingus essay that accompanied the album. That essay, covering enormous territory, reads like an inspired Mingus bass solo and should be sought out by interested listeners._ One can't recommend this album highly enough.

~ Brian Olewnick, *allmusic*

In one of the typical ironies of his life, the only time composer Charles Mingus was nominated for a Grammy award was for his liner notes, not for the music they accompanied, for the Columbia album “Let My Children Hear Music,” released in 1971.
*Liner notes to “Let My Children Hear Musi**c”
*

*WHAT IS A JAZZ COMPOSER?
*
Each jazz musician when he takes a horn in his hand -trumpet, bass, saxophone, drums, whatever instrument he plays- each soloist, that is, when he begins to ad lib on a given composition with a title and improvise a new creative melody, this man is taking the place of a composer. He is saying, “listen, I am going to give you a new complete idea with a new set of chord changes. I am going to give you a new melodic conception on a tune you are familiar with. I am a composer.” That’s what he is saying.

I have noticed that there are many kinds of composers in this so-called jazz. For instance, there are musicians who simply take rhythmic patterns and very spare notes -very limited invention melodically- and play in a soulful swinging way. Some people in the audience, when asked what they think about jazz, say, “I just go by the feeling, I go by the feeling the guy gives me.” Now, whether there is feeling or not depends upon what your environment or your association is or whatever you may have in common with the player. If you feel empathy for his personal outlook, you naturally feel him musically more than some other environ-mental and musical opposite who is, in a way, beyond you.

I, myself, came to enjoy the players who didn’t only just swing but who invented new rhythmic patterns, along with new melodic concepts. And those people are: Art Tatum, Bud Powell, Max Roach, Sonny Rollins, Lester Young, Dizzy Gillespie and Charles Parker, who is the greatest genius of all to me because he changed the whole era around. But there is no need to compare composers. If you like Beethoven, Bach or Brahms, that’s okay. They were all pencil composers. I always wanted to be a spontaneous composer. I thought I was, although no one’s mentioned that. I mean critics or musicians. Now, what I’m getting at is that I know I’m a composer. I marvel at composition, at people who are able to take diatonic scales, chromatics, 12-tone scales, or even quarter-tone scales. I admire anyone who can come up with something original. But not originality alone, because there can be originality in stupidity, with no musical description of any emotion or any beauty the man has seen, or any kind of life he has lived. For instance, a man says he played with feeling. Now he can play with feeling and have no melodic concept at all. That’s often what happens in jazz: I have found very little value left after the average guy takes his first eight bars -not to mention two or three choruses-, because then it just becomes repetition, riffs and patterns, instead of spontaneous creativity, I could never get Bird to play over two choruses. Now, kids play fifty thousand if you let them. Who is that good?




Spoiler



Today, things are at the other extreme. Everything is supposed to be invented, the guys never repeat anything at all and probably couldn’t. They don’t even write down their own tunes, they just make them up as they sit on the bandstand. It’s all right, I don’t question it. I know and hear what they are doing. But the validity remains to be seen -what comes, what is left, after you hear the melody and after you hear the solo. Unless you just want to hear the feeling, as they say.

When I was a kid and Coleman Hawkins played a solo or Illinois Jacquet created “Flyin’ Home,” they (and all the musicians) memorized their solos and played them back for the audience, because the audience had heard them on records. Today I question whether most musicians can even repeat their solos after they’ve played them once on record. In classical music, for example people go to hear Janos Starker play Kodaly. They don’t go to hear him improvise a Kodaly, they go to hear how he played it on record and how it was written. Jazz was at one time the same way. You played your ad lib solo, you created it, and if it was worthwhile, then you played it in front of the public again.

Now, on this record there is a tune which is an improvised solo and which I am very proud of. I am proud because to me it has the expression of what I feel, and it shows changes in tempo and changes in mode, yet the variations on the theme still fit into one composition. (It is not like some music I hear where the musician plays eight bars and then the next eight bars sound like he is playing another tune). I would say the composition is on the whole as structured as a written piece of music. For the six or seven minutes it was played (originally on piano), the solo was within the category of one feeling, or rather, several feelings expressed as one. I’m not sure whether every musician who improvises can do this. I think I do it better on bass, although most people in the past did not understand the range I used to play (nowadays most all bass players use this range when they solo -the full scope of the bass), because they didn’t really listen, they thought I was just playing high to play high, rather than realizing that my composition began some place and developed to another. I have never struggled to be accepted as a great bassist -I imagine I could have been if I had seen my available musical goal there. If people really knew the qualification of a good bass player, they would flip -because I know thirty or forty bass players who have the technique that I have.* Whether or not they are as inventive is something else because when you study the instrument, it calls for a technique that jazz has not even begun to express yet, with the bow or with pizzicato. The full-developed bass player masters harmonics with a sense -I don’t mean just scraping the bow across and making squeak sounds, I mean he can play compositions in harmonics. There are a million bowings that could and probably do duplicate a horn better. For instance, my dream has been to put basses, or maybe two basses in a reed section, in place of the baritone saxophone. I never had the chance so I could never say how it really sounds, it is only in my mind that I can say I hear it and it would work better than most baritone saxes. I had a classical student who was in the symphony in Minneapolis. He used to study through the mail and, for his lessons, I would write things for him and he would re-tape them and send them back. That was when I realized how much more could [be] done, musically, by using the bass with the bow, by utilizing all the possibilities of this instrument. 

Back to the record: the music on this record is involved with my trying to say what the hell I am here for. And similar ideas. Another one is: let my children hear music -for God’s sake, they have had enough noise. But mainly I am saying: Do you really know Mingus, you critics? Here is a piece I wrote in 1939 and I wrote it like this because I thought in 1939 I would probably get it recorded some day. But when you have to wait thirty years to get one piece played -what do you think happens to a composer who is sincere and loves to write and has to wait thirty years to have someone play a piece of his music? That was when I was energetic and wrote all the time. Music was my life. Had I been born in a different country or had I been born white, I am sure I would have expressed my ideas long ago. Maybe they wouldn’t have been as good because when people are born free-I can’t imagine it, but I’ve got a feeling that if it’s so easy for you, the struggle and the initiative are not as strong as they are for a person who has to struggle and therefore has more to say.

Part of the reason I am a composer is that I studied composition with Lloyd Reese. Lloyd Reese taught Eric Dolphy; Harry Carney also studied with him and so did Ben Webster and Buddy Collette, to name a few. Art Tatum highly recommended him. When Art found out I was studying with Lloyd, he asked me to come and play for him. Lloyd Reese was a master musician, he knew jazz and all the fundamentals of music from the beginning. (He used to be the first alto player in Les Height’s band.) And he could play anything. I remember he turned a record on to me one time. (In my era the record stores weren’t crowded with The Beatles’ records or rock & roll or hillbilly. They had a few hillbilly and a few records they called rhythm & blues. But it wasn’t a big market then. The record stores were mainly for white people. They had classical music, I remember Richard Strauss, Debussy, Ravel, Bach, Beethoven. I remember my favorites: Debussy, Stravinsky and I liked Richard Strauss very much -the one who wrote “Death and Transfiguration.”) In any case I remember one day when I came to Lloyd’s house, he said: “What is this?” and he played a record, I didn’t know the title at the time, but he said: “What do you think is going on in this particular movement right there?” And I said: “I don’t know, man, but there’s a whole lotta shit going on. There’s too much to figure out.” The timpani was playing and the basses were playing and the piano was playing a percussional sound with the bass -you could hardly hear the piano- and the flutes were playing syncopated chop rhythms, the trumpets were playing cock valves, and this cat said: “Well, here it is,” and he took a C-Seventh chord -I remember it started on the Third- and he played E, G, B flat, and D natural, and he said: “This is what the clarinets are doing . . .” and he began to decipher down what was going on. He said: “Here’s the French horn part” and it came in on G, B flat, D, F an octave down and ended A natural, which clashed against the B flat the clarinets were playing in the E, G, B flat, D natural line, and it made a beautiful sound. I said: “Whaaa? What is that?”

So I’m saying briefly that people don’t know what a black man (it’s nice to say black man) -people don’t know what it took to make a jazz musician. In my young days, we were raised more on classical music than on any other kind. It was the only music we were exposed to, other than the church choir. I wasn’t raised in a night club. I wasn’t raised in a whore house (there wasn’t any music in them, anyway -in the bars). Today, I don’t know how they train kids musically. But my point about Reese is that if you told the average person Lloyd Reese took the music of Stravinsky off a record, he would say you were crazy. There are millions of musicians, however, who have the capability of hearing and reproducing what they hear. It wasn’t called ear training; I don’t know what he called it, he would just say: ”Now you take the trumpet part. Now, what’s the French horn doing?” It was to show you structure, I imagine.

As I was saying, each jazz musician is supposed to be a composer. Whether he is or not, I don’t know. I don’t listen to that many people. If I did, I probably wouldn’t play half as much to satisfy myself. As a youth I read a book by Debussy and he said that as soon as he finished a composition he had to forget it because it got in the way of his doing anything else new and different. And I believed him. I used to work with Tatum, and Tatum knew every tune written, including the classics, and I think it got in the way of his composition, because he wasn’t a Bud Powell. He wasn’t as melodically inventive as Bud. He was technically flashy and he knew so much music and so much theory that he couldn’t come up with anything wrong; it was just exercising his theory. But as far as making that original melodic concept, as Bird and Bud did, Art didn’t do this for me in a linear sense. I would say he did it more in a chordal-structure sense. Bud and Bird to me should go down as composers, even though they worked within a structured context using other people’s compositions. For instance, they did things like “All The Things You Are” and “What Is This Thing Called love.” Their solos are new classical compositions within the structured form they used. It is too bad for us that they didn’t compose the whole piece instead of using other people’s tunes to work within. If they had, they would have been put in the same class as Bartok and Debussy -to anyone who knows. Bud wrote a few things and so did Bird. But they were still within the simple chord changes you were used to -either the blues (which shows how great they really were, to be able to create -with new and good melodic structures- on such simple chord progressions). In other words, if they had created anything complex, I am sure they could have upset the world.

For instance, Bird called me on the phone one day and said: “How does this sound?” and he was playing -ad-libbing- to the Berceuse, or lullaby, section of Stravinsky’s Firebird Suite! I imagine he had been doing it all through the record, but he just happened to call me at that time and that was the section he was playing his ad lib solo on, and it sounded beautiful. It gave me an idea about what is wrong with present-day symphonies: they don’t have anything going on that captures what the symphony is itself, after written. I’d like to write a symphony, myself, on this form -the old western form of classical music- I’d like to write a suite of three or four hours and have a solo in spots that is like Charlie Parker, with Bird in mind, playing ad lib.

I think the music on this record is serious in every sense. I say, let my children have music. I said it earlier. For God’s sake, rid this society of some of the noise so that those who have ears will be able to use them some place listening to good music. When I say good I don’t mean that today’s music is bad because it is loud. I mean the structures have paid no attention to the past history of music. Nothing is simple. It’s as if people came to Manhattan and acted like it was still full of trees and grass and Indians instead of concrete and tall buildings. It’s like a tailor cutting clothes without knowing the design. It’s like living in a vacuum and not paying attention to anything that came before you. What’s worse is that critics take a guy who only plays in the key of C and call him a genius, when they should say those guys are a bitch in C-natural. Pop music is still another story. Even tune structures are stolen. The music I’ve heard from the late pop groups (many of which are from England) seems to stem from a mixture of many different American composers and American music. ”I Found A New Baby.” “Nature Boy.” “Ain’t Necessarily So.” I hear these tunes, certain tunes, all through The Beatles’ music, for instance. I don’t know if they just surround themselves with this kind of music and compose from it. But it doesn’t come out ringing true to me as English composition. For instance, Schillinger used to say that you could take a sheet of music, turn it upside down -after you wrote a certain movement, eight or ten bars- copy it upside down, then copy it backwards, from the end of the page back, turn the page over and copy it backwards and upside down. This would give you eighty bars or more of the same mood without working for it. It’s the same as taking a tape recorder melody and splicing it up several thousand different ways. To me that’s not spiritual music. It leaves the feeling and emotion out. It seems to me that it should come from the heart, even though it’s composed.

I think it is evident when a person is stealing or copying a form of music which is not his own. Other musicians recognize it, but I don’t think it is important enough to them to say anything about it. Why, at least, doesn’t the public, or don’t the critics point it out? I heard a lot of Bird’s solos in the music of this past and present rock music era. The names are not important. But what they do, more or less, is just take a melody created by a jazz soloist and put words to it. They add words to a solo with a few of the notes left out. That is what it sounds like to me and others I’ve discussed it with.

As I say, let my children have music. Jazz -the way it has been handled in the past- stifles them so that they believe only in the trumpet, trombone, saxophone, maybe a flute now and then or a clarinet (not too many of our “bad”- that is great-people go for the clarinet. Probably because there is not much work available for clarinetists, except for those who play in the studios). But it is not enough. I think it is time our children were raised to think they can play bassoon, oboe, English horn, French horn, lull percussion, violin, cello. The results would be -well the Philharmonic would not be the only answer for us then. If we so-called jazz musicians who are the composers, the spontaneous composers, started including these instruments in our music, it would open everything up, it would get rid of prejudice because the musicianship would be so high in caliber that the symphony couldn’t refuse us.

In fact, who wants to be in the symphony anyway, nowadays? If you stop and take note of what jazz has done, and the kind of musicianship which has developed from each instrument (take the trumpet: Louis Armstrong, King Oliver, Maynard Ferguson, Cat Anderson, or the pyrotechniques of Dizzy Gillespie; you never hear that kind of high- note playing in symphonic works), it becomes obvious that it has made each player a virtuoso. That is probably why most European musicians now choose to be jazz musicians rather than classical players because they are always proving that the instrument can do more than is possible. I mean, the range has doubled in octaves. For instance, Stravinsky wrote a piece for a high trumpet. He used a special trumpet -a piccolo trumpet- to play high, but Cat Anderson played off the piano with an ordinary trumpet -played higher than the piano goes, higher than piccolos. So do Maynard Ferguson, Snooky Young, Ernie Royal, Louis Armstrong, King Oliver, Freddie Webster, Dizzy Gillespie, Fats Novarro, Clifford Brown. Hobart Dotson, Kenny Durham.

There are many other instruments besides the trumpet which jazz musicians have made do the impossible. And they can play, for hours on end, technical, involved, difficult, educated lines that have melodic sense. They are all virtuosi. The same goes for string bass. The same goes for saxophone, although it is not used much in symphony. But anything Milhaud has done in classical music, McPherson and Bird, alone, do with ease as well as human warmth and beauty. Tommy Dorsey, for example, raised the range of the trombone two octaves. Britt Woodman raised it three. And take Jimmy Knepper. One of his solos was taken off a record of mine and written out for classical trombone in my ballet. The trombone player could barely play it. He said it was one of the most technical exercises he had ever attempted to play. And he was just playing the notes -not the embellishments or the sound that Jimmy was getting.



That about covers it.

Let my children have music! Let them hear live music. Not noise. My children! You do what you want with your own!


- Charles Mingus


Liner notes by Charles Mingus for the album “Let My Children Hear Music” on Columbia Records, 1971.

*[Which, incidentally, brings to mind another thought; along with the jazz hump music and nigger contests, there has never been a contest to decide who is the King of the Trumpet in the Symphony. Or who is the Best Violin Soloist-Jascha Heifetz, Yehudi Menuhin, Isaac Stern, Salvatore Accardo? Or which is the Best String Quartet of the Year-Budapest or Juilliard?]

http://mingusmingusmingus.com/mingus/what-is-a-jazz-composer


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2014)

...
_*In the Land of Grey and Pink*_ - Caravan






The Original Album - Released As Deram SDL-R 1 On 8th April 1971
1-1. Golf Girl 0:00
1-2. Winter Time 5:01
1-3. Love To Love You (And Tonight Pigs Will Fly) 12:37
1-4. In The Land Of Grey And Pink 15:41
1-5. Nine Feet Underground 20:41I. "Nigel Blows a Tune" / II. "Love's a Friend" / III. "Make It 76" / IV. "Dance of the Seven Paper Hankies" 
V. "Hold Grandad by the Nose" / VI. "Honest I Did!" / VII. "Disassociation" / VIII. "100% Proof" ​
Bonus Tracks
1-6. Frozen Rose (I Don't Know Its Name Alias The World) 43:24
1-7. Love To Love You (And Tonight Pigs Will Fly) (First Version) 49:32
1-8. Nine Feet Underground (Alternate Mix) 52:59



Spoiler



Album Session Recordings, December 1970
2-1. Aristocracy 1:15:39
2-2. It Doesn't Take A Lot 1:18:55
2-3. Love To Love You (And Tonight Pigs Will Fly) (Extended Version) 1:22:10
2-4. It's Likely To Have A Name Next Week ('Winter Wine' Instrumental Demo) 1:25:31
2-5. Nigel Blows A Tune (First Version) 1:33:19
2-6. Group Girl ('Golf Girl' First Version) 1:39:10

Recorded For The BBC's 'Sounds Of The Seventies', 11th March 1971
2-7. Love Song Without Flute 1:44:24
2-8. In The Land Of Grey And Pink 1:47:58
2-9. Love To Love You (And Tonight Pigs Will Fly) 1:51:42

Recorded For John Peel's Sunday Concert At The Paris Theatre, 6th May 1971
2-10. Nine Feet Underground 1:54:54
2-11. Feelin', Reelin', Squealin' 2:09:22


And tonight pigs will fly, little hobbitses...


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2014)

...
H αγάπη - Χαΐνηδες





τραγούδι: Μιχάλης Σταυρακάκης 
στίχοι: παραδοσιακό
μουσική: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης

Η αγάπη κάστρα καταλεί, μπεντένια ρίχνει κάτου
και παλικάρια του σπαθιού τα ρίχνει του θανάτου

Αγάπα με, πουλάκι μου, ως μ' αγαπούσες πρώτα
τα ξένα λόγια μην ακούς, μόν' την καρδιά σου ρώτα


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2014)

...
_Symphony In Black_: A Rhapsody of Negro Life (1935) - Duke Ellington







In September of 1935 Paramount Pictures released a nine-minute movie remarkable in several ways. _Symphony in Black: A Rhapsody of Negro Life _is one of the earliest cinematic explorations of African-American culture for a mass audience. It features Duke Ellington and his orchestra performing his first extended composition. And perhaps most notably, it stars Billie Holiday in her first filmed performance.

The one-reel movie, directed by Fred Waller, tells the story of Ellington’s “A Rhapsody of Negro Life,” using pictures to convey the images running through the musician’s mind as he composed and performed the piece. Ellington’s “Rhapsody” has four parts: “The Laborers,” “A Triangle,” “A Hymn of Sorrow” and “Harlem Rhythm.” Holiday appears as a jilted and abused lover in “A Triangle.”

Holiday’s only previous screen appearance was as an uncredited extra in a nightclub scene in the 1933 Paul Robeson film, _The Emperor Jones_. _Symphony in Black_ was produced over a ten-month period. Holiday was only 19 when her scenes were shot. She sings Ellington’s “Saddest Tale,” a song carefully selected by the composer to fit the young singer’s style. “Saddest tale on land or sea,” begin the lyrics, “Was when my man walked out on me.” In the book _Billie Holiday: A Biography_, author Meg Greene calls the performance “mesmerizing”:

Symphony in Black_ marked an important milestone in the development of Billie Holiday, the woman and the singer. Ellington’s deft handling enabled Billie to distinguish herself from other torch singers. She did not wear her emotions on her sleeve; instead, she revealed herself gradually as the song unfolded. Hers was a carefully crafted and sophisticated performance, especially for a woman only 19 years old. This carefully woven tapestry of life and music was the origin of the persona that audiences came to identify with Billie. Other singers such as Frank Sinatra and Judy Garland may have more successfully established and cultivated an image, but Billie Holiday did it first.

_​http://www.openculture.com/2013/05/...ki_starring_a_19-year-old_billie_holiday.html


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2014)

...
_*Extrapolation *_(1969)- John McLaughlin






1. Extrapolation – 3:55 / 2. It's Funny – 4:25 / 3. Arjen's Bag (Follow Your Heart) – 4:25 / 4. Pete the Poet – 5:00 
5. This Is for Us to Share – 3:30 / 6. Spectrum – 2:45 / 7. Binky's Beam – 7:05 / 8. Really You Know – 4:25 / 9. Two for Two – 3:35 
10. Peace Piece – 1:50

extrapolating...


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2014)

...
Sax and Violins - Talking Heads






If you're looking for trouble, well
That's what you will find
Mom and Pop, 
they will fuck you up
for sure.


----------



## daeman (Apr 12, 2014)

...
Μετά το Sax and Violins εδώ και τον Γκραπελί εκεί, άλλο ένα κβαρτέτ, από το Αμβούργο. 

Salut Salon, Wettstreit zu viert (Competitive Foursome)






Διασκεδαστικές. :laugh:


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2014)

...
St. Triad (Χάιδω) - Villagers of Ioannina City






Ζαλίζομαι, ζαλίζομαι, όταν σε συλλογίζομαι
ζαλιάρικο, ζαλιάρικο, μικρό και σκανταλιάρικο

Έχω ζάλη, ζάλη στο κεφάλι, έχω ζούρλα στο μυαλό
παίζουν ντέφια άιντε και κλαρίνα ηπειρώτικο σκοπό


V.I.C (Villagers of Ioannina City) is an experimental psychedelic/rock band from Ioannina City (Greece). They play a kind of post rock with 70s attitude with a big dose of greek-folk traditional music from Epirus. The region's musical tradition is characterized by polyphony and the use of clarinet. The band's sound fuses traditional music into modern psychedelic forms, creating a unique sound.
------------
Alex Karametis - Guitar/vocals, Akis Zois - Bass, Aris Giannopoulos - Drums, Konstantis Pistiolis - Clarino/Caval/Backing vocals, Achilleas Radis - Keyboards
http://vicband.bandcamp.com


Ti Kako (Τι κακό έκανα ο καημένος)






Τι κακό έκανα ο καημένος και με λεν όλοι φονιά;
Μήνα σκότωσα κανένα, μήνα φίλησα καμιά;

Στην απάνω γειτονιά μου αγαπώ κι εγώ μια νια
τ' όνομά της δεν το ξέρω, Τούρκα είναι γιά Ρωμιά


----------



## daeman (Apr 15, 2014)

...
Chalasia - Villagers of Ioannina City feat. G. Mitsis


----------



## pidyo (Apr 22, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Villagers of Ioannina City


Τους ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα κι εγώ (μου λένε πως στην Ήπειρο είναι γνωστοί εδώ και χρόνια, με φοβερά λάιβ στα κλαμπάκια της περιοχής) κι έχω πάθει μεγάλη ζημιά. Βάζω τ' ακουστικά και κάνω ηπειρώτικο headbanging και με κοιτάνε μ' απορία όλοι στο σπίτι. Βάλτε το Τι κακό στη διαπασών και θα με θυμηθείτε. Στον δίσκο κλαρίνο παίζει ο Κωσταντής Πιστιόλης, ένας πιτσιρικάς με ράστα μαλλί, φοβερός μουσικός που παίζει τα πάντα από ηπειρώτικο σε μαγαζιά της Ομόνοιας μέχρι οτιδήποτε βάλει ο νους σας. 

Χρόνια πολλά -καθυστερημένα- είπα; Δεν είπα.


----------



## nickel (Apr 22, 2014)

pidyo said:


> ηπειρώτικο headbanging


Ανοίξτε, σας παρακαλώ, νήμα για τη διαφορά ανάμεσα σε _ηπειρωτικός_ και _ηπειρώτικος_.

(Πω πω έκανα κεφάλι πρωινιάτικα.)


daeman says: There we go: *Ηπειρώτικος και ηπειρωτικός*.


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2014)

pidyo said:


> Τους ανακάλυψα πρόσφατα κι εγώ (μου λένε πως στην Ήπειρο είναι γνωστοί εδώ και χρόνια, με φοβερά λάιβ στα κλαμπάκια της περιοχής) κι έχω πάθει μεγάλη ζημιά. Βάζω τ' ακουστικά και κάνω ηπειρώτικο headbanging και με κοιτάνε μ' απορία όλοι στο σπίτι. Βάλτε το Τι κακό στη διαπασών και θα με θυμηθείτε.


Ομοιοπαθής και ομοιοπαθιασμένος. :up:







pidyo said:


> Χρόνια πολλά -καθυστερημένα- είπα; Δεν είπα.



Κι από χρόνου, πιδύε! :)


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2014)

...
Μετά τα ροκηπειρώτικα, κάτι σε εντελώς διαφορετικό ύφος και διάθεση, από ηπειρωτική Ευρώπη (Γρανάδα, Ισπανία) με επιρροές από άλλες δυο ηπείρους (τουλάχιστον):

Arabesque - Aikyo (en vivo)






Handpans, hangs. Μελωδοχεία, ηχογαβάθες μαζί με τσέλο και φλάουτο, σε μελωδίες αραμπέσκες.


Cajita de música






hang y percusiones: Ruben Llorach / cello: Marta Gonzalez / hang y bells: Joan Orench / hang, bells y flauta travesera: Aida


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2014)

...
The Shoals of Herring - Oscar Isaac


----------



## daeman (Apr 30, 2014)

...
Hang me, oh hang me - Dave Van Ronk


----------



## daeman (May 3, 2014)

...
Bona dona - EVO & Stelios Petrakis (Corral de Comedias, Alcalá de Henares, 12-4-'14)






Efrén López : gittern / Iván López : voice / Miriam Encinas: vielle / Stelios Petrakis : Cretan lyra / Robert Cases : bass citole


----------



## daeman (May 5, 2014)

...
Paparouna - Kato Apo To Dentro






Blues, Rembetika, Pentatonic and other Greek traditional melodies, Dub basslines, African melodies and rhythms, meet unexpectedly through acoustic guitars, bass, mandolin, melodica and percussion in the music of the group ''Kato Apo To Dentro'' ("under the tree'' in English) which is a collaboration between several musicians and friends, based in Athens, Greece. Couplets in the blues mood, tales of adventures in faraway places but also something from Greek traditional fest fun (panigyriotiko) compose this musical journey.

Musicians:
Tsiko: mandolin, vocals, melodica, kalimba, percussion [1, 2, 3, 4]
Fefer: acoustic guitar
Dr.Aja: acoustic bass, percussion, nylon string guitar
Dee: acoustic bass, percussion, guitar, vocals
Strider: traditional wind instruments
Theodor: percussion
Lola: vocals


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)

...
Djurdjevdan - Bijelo Dugme


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2014)

...
Rhapsody in Blue (Prog Metal Version) - Liquid Tension Experiment


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2014)

...
Κόρδοβα






ΨΑΡΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ - ΧΑΪΝΗΔΕΣ - MODE PLAGAL 
"ΠΕΡΑ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΣΥΝΟΡΑ"

ΠΟΙΗΣΗ: ΦΕΝΤΕΡΙΚΟ ΓΚΑΡΘΙΑ ΛΟΡΚΑ
ΜΕΤΑΦΡΑΣΗ: ΚΩΣΤΑΣ ΖΑΡΟΥΚΑΣ
ΜΟΥΣΙΚΗ: Δ. ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΑΚΗΣ
ΕΡΜΗΝΕΙΑ: ΨΑΡΑΝΤΩΝΗΣ, Μ. ΚΩΤΗ


*Canción del Jinete, *Federico García Lorca

Córdoba.
Lejana y sola.

Jaca negra, luna grande,
y aceitunas en mi alforja.
Aunque sepa los caminos
yo nunca llegaré a Córdoba.

Por el llano, por el viento,
jaca negra, luna roja.
La muerte me está mirando
desde las torres de Córdoba.

¡Ay qué camino tan largo!
¡Ay mi jaca valerosa!
¡Ay, que la muerte me espera,
antes de llegar a Córdoba.

Córdoba.
Lejana y sola.


----------



## Earion (May 12, 2014)

*Κόρδοβα – μακρινή και μόνη* ή *Κόρδοβα – αλαργινή κι ολομόναχη*;


----------



## daeman (May 14, 2014)

...
*The Bends *- Radiohead






1. Planet Telex (0:00) / 2. The Bends (4:19) / 3. High And Dry (8:24) / 4. Fake Plastic Trees (12:41)
5. Bones (17:33) / 6. (Nice Dream) (20:41) / 7. Just (24:35) / 8. My Iron Lung (28:28)
9. Bullet Proof ...I Wish I Was (33:06) / 10. Black Star (36:34) / 11. Sulk (40:41) / 12. Street Spirit (Fade Out) (44:24)

_The Bends_ at Wikipedia


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2014)

...
Chuck E.'s in love - Rickie Lee Jones


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
Love Illumination - Franz Ferdinand vs Talking Heads (vid: "Life During Wartime" from _Stop Making Sense_)


----------



## daeman (May 16, 2014)

...
Life During Wartime (from _Stop Making Sense) - _Talking Heads


----------



## daeman (May 17, 2014)

...
Strange Fruit - Billie Holiday (Tricky remix)










either jazz nor blues nor ballad but a protest song in the form of a dirge, ''Strange Fruit'' occupies a category of one in American popular music. Born of the collaboration between a 36-year-old Jewish English teacher from De Witt Clinton High School in the Bronx and the singer Billie Holiday, the song was conceived at a moment in our cultural history in which a large number of artists and writers, like Orson Welles, Clifford Odets and Richard Wright, struggled to fuse their politics with their art. Some were members of the Communist Party; others traveled alongside it. Whether Abel Meeropol, who wrote the lyric for ''Strange Fruit'' (and would years later adopt the sons of Julius and Ethel Rosenberg), was or was not a card-carrying Communist is irrelevant. In his poems and songs, he gave voice to the left's campaigns against fascism and racial discrimination.

As David Margolick writes in ''Strange Fruit: Billie Holiday, Cafe Society, and an Early Cry for Civil Rights,'' Meeropol published an anti-lynching poem in The New York Teacher, a union publication, in January 1937. He later set the poem to music. Over the next few years, ''Strange Fruit'' would be performed regularly at left-wing rallies by Meeropol's wife, members of the teachers' union and assorted soloists and ensembles. In early 1939, Meeropol took his song to Barney Josephson, the founder and owner of Cafe Society, the integrated Greenwich Village cabaret that had become a gathering place for left-wingers, intellectuals, artists, writers and jazz lovers.

Josephson gave the song to Holiday, who, he later told a British documentary filmmaker, had no idea what it was about but sang it anyway. Despite Josephson's claim, Holiday, who had suffered from racism all her life, needed no help in understanding Meeropol's words. What she needed help with -- and Josephson provided it -- was finding a way to get audience members to look up from their drinks and stop chatting long enough to listen to a song about a lynching. To prepare his patrons for ''Strange Fruit,'' Margolick writes, Josephson ''decreed elaborate stage directions for each of the three nightly performances. Holiday was to close each set with it. Before she began, all service stopped. Waiters, cashiers, busboys were all immobilized. The room went completely dark, save for a pin spot on Holiday's face. When she was finished and the lights went out, she was to walk off the stage, and no matter how thunderous the ovation, she was never to return for a bow.''

After Holiday's record company, Columbia, refused to record ''Strange Fruit'' because of the incendiary lyrics and because her producer, John Hammond, did not much like it, Holiday took the song to Milt Gabler, a politically engaged record producer who ran his own label, Commodore Records, out of a music store on East 42nd Street. The song was recorded in April and released that summer. The impact was immediate. Samuel Grafton, a reporter for The New York Post, devoted a column to the record, which, he confessed, ''has obsessed me for two days. . . . It will, even after the 10th hearing, make you blink and hold onto your chair.''

Listening to Holiday's original recording, we understand why Grafton in 1939 and Margolick more than 60 years later were moved to write about the song and the singer. Meeropol's words as transmuted by Holiday's voice grab the listener by the throat. There is no escape, no release from the horror that builds phrase by phrase until by the second line of the second stanza -- "the bulging eyes and the twisted mouth'' -- it becomes almost unbearable: 

Southern trees bear a strange fruit,
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root,
Black body swinging in the Southern breeze,
Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees.

​Pastoral scene of the gallant South,
The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth,
Scent of magnolia sweet and fresh,
And the sudden smell of burning flesh!

​Here is a fruit for the crows to pluck,
For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck,
For the sun to rot, for a tree to drop,
Here is a strange and bitter crop.​[...]

*Show-Stopper*, David Nasaw, NYTimes, May 21, 2000







*Strange Fruit: Billie Holiday, Café Society, and an Early Cry for Civil Rights *
By DAVID MARGOLICK

*CHAPTER ONE*

*Southern trees*

AS BILLIE HOLIDAY later told the story, a single gesture by a patron at a New York nightclub called Café Society changed the history of American music that night in early 1939, the night that she first sang "Strange Fruit."

 Café Society was New York's only truly integrated nightclub, a place catering to progressive types with open minds. But Holiday was to recall that even there, she was afraid to sing this new song, a song that tackled racial hatred head-on at a time when protest music was all but unknown, and regretted it—at least momentarily—when she first did. "There wasn't even a patter of applause when I finished," she later wrote in her autobiography. "Then a lone person began to clap nervously. Then suddenly everybody was clapping."

The applause grew louder and a bit less tentative as "Strange Fruit" became a nightly ritual for Holiday, then one of her most successful records, then one of her signature songs, at least in those places where it was safe to perform. For throughout Holiday's short life—she died in 1939 [sic, το 1959 πέθανε] at the age of forty-four—the song existed in a kind of artistic quarantine: it could travel, but only to selected places. And in the forty years since her death, audiences have continued to applaud, respect, and be moved by this disturbing ballad, unique in Holiday's oeuvre and in the repertoire of American music, as it has left its mark on generations of writers, musicians, and other listeners, both black and white, in America and throughout the world.
[...]​


Spoiler




 An "historic document," the famed songwriter E.Y. "Yip" Harburg called "Strange Fruit." The late jazz writer Leonard Feather once called "Strange Fruit" "the first significant protest in words and music, the first unmuted cry against racism." To Bobby Short, the song was "very, very pivotal," a way of moving the tragedy of lynching out of the black press and into the white consciousness. "When you think of the South and Jim Crow, you naturally think of the song, not of `We Shall Overcome,'" said Studs Terkel. Ahmet Ertegun, the legendary record producer, called "Strange Fruit," which Holiday first sang sixteen years before Rosa Parks refused to yield her seat on a Montgomery, Alabama bus, "a declaration of war ... the beginning of the civil rights movement."

 Holiday performed the song countless times in her last two decades. So much about her—her appearance, her physical well-being, her personal fortunes, the sound of her voice—seemed to fluctuate wildly during that time. Though heroin and alcohol were killing her, she also experienced great moments of triumph. But whether they heard her on record or on the radio (where it was played occasionally and hesitantly by black or "nigger-loving" white disc jockeys) or got to see it performed by Holiday or someone else, those who've encountered "Strange Fruit" have found the song engraved into their consciousness. Though they may not have heard it for years, many can still recite the lyrics by heart. "Outside of knowing all of the words to `America the Beautiful,'" a retired English professor and writer named Feenie Ziner remembered, "I don't know that there has been another song, or another singer, I could recall so completely—what is it?—sixty years later." Why? Because, as Ziner put it, "Billie Holiday tore your heart out" when she sang it. Fans of the song do not say they like it—how can one actually _like_ a song on such a subject?—but they acknowledge its lasting impact. They credit it with helping awaken them to the realities of racial prejudice and the redemptive, ameliorative power of art. Whether they protested in Selma or took part in the March on Washington or spent their lives as social activists, many say that it was hearing "Strange Fruit" that triggered the process. "Would my empathy for and with the underdogs of the world have drawn me into the same career paths if I had never heard of Billie Holiday? I doubt it," said George Sinclair, a native Southerner who spent his life working with the underprivileged and disenfranchised. "If Billie Holiday didn't light the fuse, she unquestionably fed the flame."

 And yet "Strange Fruit," both as a song and a historical phenomenon, seems surprisingly unknown today. No doubt in large part because of its subject matter, it's not one of the many, many Holiday standards one encounters continually, whether on radio stations or piped in over speakers in the ubiquitous Starbucks, like "God Bless the Child," "Lover Man," "Miss Brown to You," or "I Cover the Waterfront." It is an anomaly, both inside and outside Holiday's body of work.

 "Strange Fruit" defies easy musical categorization and has slipped between the cracks of academic study. It is too artsy to be folk music, too explicitly political and polemical to be jazz. Surely no song in American history has ever been so guaranteed to silence an audience or to generate such discomfort. Joe Segal has run the Jazz Showcase in Chicago, the second oldest jazz club in America, for fifty years, but he still won't listen to it when it comes on the radio. "It's too stark," he told me. "I can't handle it."

 Coming out in 1939—the same year as _Gone With the Wind_, a film that embodied contemporary condescension toward blacks and black performers—and around the time that Ella Fitzgerald's "A-Tisket, A-Tasket" was more what people expected from black "girl singers"—"Strange Fruit" "put the elements of protest and resistance back at the center of contemporary black musical culture," Angela Davis wrote in _Blues Legacies and Black Feminism_. Sixty years after it was first sung, jazz musicians still speak of the song with a mixture of awe and fear. "When she recorded it, it was more than revolutionary," the drummer Max Roach said of Holiday. "She made a statement that we all felt as black folks. No one was speaking out. She became one of the fighters, this beautiful lady who could sing and make you feel things. She became a voice of black people and they loved this woman." When the song appeared, most radio stations found it too sensitive to put on the air; to this day even the most progressive disc jockeys play it only occasionally. "It's pretty intense and I'm trying to be entertaining," said Michael Bourne, who runs one of the most popular jazz programs in metropolitan New York. Those who perform the song do so almost gingerly ("It's like rubbing people's noses in their own shit," said Mal Waldron, the pianist who accompanied Holiday in her final years) and, often, only when they have to; sometimes it's just too much to take.

 A few years back, _Q_ a British music publication, named "Strange Fruit" one of "ten songs that actually changed the world." Like any revolutionary act, the song initially encountered great resistance. Holiday and the black folksinger Josh White, who began performing it a few years after Holiday first did, were abused, sometimes physically, by irate nightclub patrons—"crackers" as Holiday called them. Columbia Records, Holiday's label in the late 1930s, refused to record it. And, again like revolutionary acts, the song has generated its own share of mythology, none more enduring than Holiday's oft-uttered claim that she partly wrote it herself or had it written for her. "Strange Fruit" marked a watershed, praised by some, lamented by others, in Holiday's evolution from exuberant jazz singer to chanteuse of lovelorn pain and loneliness. Once Holiday added it to her repertoire, some of its sadness seemed to cling to her; as she deteriorated physically, the song took on new poignancy and immediacy. The jazz critic Ralph J. Gleason even saw it as a metaphor for her entire life. "She really was happy only when she sang," he once wrote. "The rest of the time she was a sort of living lyric to the song `Strange Fruit,' hanging, not on a poplar tree, but on the limbs of life itself."

 In its own small way, "Strange Fruit" might even have accelerated Holiday's decline. Surely a song that forced a nation to confront its darkest impulses, a song that maligned an entire portion of the country, did not win her any friends in high places who might have cut her some slack as she degenerated into substance abuse and assorted scrapes with the law. "I've made lots of enemies, too," she told _Down Beat_ in 1947, shortly after she was busted for drugs in Philadelphia. "Singing that [`Strange Fruit'] hasn't helped any. I was doing it at the Earle [Theater in Philadelphia] 'til they made me stop." William Dufty, the man who cowrote Holiday's autobiography, is convinced that Holiday short-changed the creator of "Strange Fruit" because she felt the song only brought her grief—even leading her at one point to be hauled before red-baiting federal investigators.

 After its initial run of popularity, "Strange Fruit" fell into disuse for many years—the victim of the conservatism of one era, the idealism and hopefulness of another, and the disillusionment of a third. Josh White and Nina Simone were among the few artists to attempt it in the 1950s and 1960s. But recently many other musicians—from Sting to Dee Dee Bridgewater to Tori Amos to Cassandra Wilson to UB40 to Siouxsie and the Banshees—have recorded "Strange Fruit," each cut an act of courage given Holiday's continuing hold over the song. (That might not apply to 101 Strings, which recorded an orchestral version.) Sidney Bechet did an instrumental version shortly after Holiday's own record appeared; though it contained no words, Victor chose not to release it for many years.

 The song now pops up in many places. Leon Litwack, the Pulitzer Prize-winning historian of the Civil War and Reconstruction periods, uses it in his classes at the University of California at Berkeley, and Stephen Bright cites it in "Capital Punishment: Race, Poverty and Disadvantage," a class he teaches in the law schools of Harvard, Yale, and Emory. Don Ricco, a teacher in Novato, California, plays it for his eighth-graders when they're studying the Civil War; while they review the tortured saga of American race relations, they can also learn about the power of metaphor. "Strange Fruit" is what Mickey Rourke inexplicably puts on his turntable to seduce Kim Basinger in _9 1/2 Weeks _(predictably, it fails miserably as mood music). A federal appeals court judge cited it a few years ago to show that execution by hanging was inherently "cruel and unusual." It was banned from South African radio during the apartheid era. Khallil Abdul Muhammad, Louis Farrakhan's notoriously anti-Semitic disciple and maestro of the "Million Man March," has quoted it in speeches assailing American racism—unaware, apparently, that the song was written by a white Jewish schoolteacher from New York City.

 That schoolteacher, Abel Meeropol, who wrote under the pen name "Lewis Allan," had not written the song for Holiday; several others, including Meeropol's wife, Anne, had sung it before her. And yet, so completely did Holiday come to own "Strange Fruit" that Meeropol—who is better remembered nowadays for adopting the orphaned sons of Ethel and Julius Rosenberg following their parents' execution than for his thousands of other songs and poems—spent half a lifetime, starting with the moment the song became famous, reminding people that it was really his creation, and his alone.

 It didn't always work; no one could seem to accept that so potent a song could come from so prosaic a source. Various articles saddled Meeropol with a wide range of purported collaborators. One French magazine described him as the headmaster of a school for blacks somewhere along the Mississippi. "One Lewis Allen [_sic_] is cited as the author of `Strange Fruit,' but did he compose both words and music?" the composer and diarist Ned Rorem, a passionate Holiday devotee, wrote in the _New York Times_ in 1995, nine years after Meeropol's death. "Indeed, who was he? Was he black?" (To the organizers of a celebration of music by black composers at the Virginia Museum of Fine Arts in 1999, the answer was yes, for they included "Strange Fruit" on the program.)



In a way, Meeropol sealed his particular fate, his status as a historical footnote, when he decided that it was Billie Holiday to whom he'd bring the song: she, more than any other artist ever could have, effectively made it her own." When you listen to her, it's almost like an audio tape of her autobiography," said Tony Bennett, who called "Strange Fruit" a "magnificent" song. "She didn't sing anything unless she had lived it."


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2014)

...
Καλημέρα! 

He's Frank - The Brighton Port Authority featuring Iggy Pop


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2014)

...
Ακόμη καλύτερη καλημέρα! :up:

Toe Jam - The BPA featuring David Byrne & Dizzee Rascal






video by Keith Schofield

Εξαιρετικό ηχητικά και οπτικά, αναζωογονητικό σωματικά και ψυχικά.


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2014)

...
Από ένα μικρούτσικο κοντσέρτο γραφείου, εδώ τα πρωτότυπα:

N'teri - Habib Koité







Kanou - Boubacar "Kar Kar" Traoré


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2014)

...
Duna Ma Yelema - Boubacar Traoré & Ali Farka Touré


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2014)

When the music's over - The Doors (live in Copenhagen, 1968)


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2014)

...
I Am My Own Name - Peter Murphy






Ολόφρεσκο.


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2014)

...
Won't Get Fooled Again - The Who (Shepperton Studios, 25 May 1978)






Pick up my guitar and play
Just like yesterday
Then I'll get on my knees and pray
We don't get fooled again*

Flashback: The Who's Final Performance With Keith Moon*

On May 25th, 1978, a very rusty Who entered London's Shepperton Studios to film a mini-concert for their career-spanning documentary _The Kids Are Alright_. They'd been off the road for nearly two years, though they did reform for a one-off in December of 1977 so director Jeff Stein would have new performances for his movie. Stein knew he needed amazing takes of "Baba O'Riley" and "Won't Get Fooled Again," and he was displeased with the 1977 footage. Reluctantly, the Who agreed to give it another try.

Keith Moon was only 31 at the time, but his endless partying had taken a severe toll on his body. He was bloated and out of practice. Nevertheless, the Who powered through a nine-song set that wrapped up with John Entwistle's signature tune "My Wife." They went to their dressing room sweaty and exhausted, but Stein wasn't done with them. The director still wasn't happy with "Won't Get Fooled Again" and he told Pete he didn't feel like it had a "definitive end." "A definitive end?" Townshend reportedly said. "What do you want me to do? Go out there and fall asleep on stage? Maybe I should go out there and die during my last solo? Or maybe I should hit that motherfucker who's been yelling for 'Magic Bus' over the head with my guitar?"

The Who ultimately agreed to play the song one more time. This time Townshend leaped in the air during the climax, did a knee slide and bounced around the stage. He wrapped up with some windmills before lifting his guitar over his head, bouncing it off the ground and then using it to knock some cymbals across the stage. Stein was pleased, and the performance wrapped up the documentary.

Just a few weeks earlier, the Who had finished work on their new album, _Who Are You_. It came out on August 17th, 1978. Keith Moon died less than a month later after mixing the alcohol withdrawal drug Clomethiazole with alcohol. 

The Who have toured with three different drummers over the past four decades. The last song ever performed by the original lineup is the retake of "Won't Get Fooled Again" from Shepperton Studios.

~Andy Green, RollingStone


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2014)

...
Με των πολλών τη λογική - Ψαραντώνης, Ψαρογιώργης, Αγγελάκας, Χαιρέτης, Βελιώτης






Με των πολλώ τη λογική
δε συφωνώ καθόλου
βγαίνω απ' τη στράτα του Θεού
και μπαίνω στου διαόλου

Ρωμάνου, Εμπρήσκους και Χριστού
και βρύση του Βαρσάμου
νερό κατάκρυο δώστε μου
να σβήσω τη φωθιά μου


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2014)

...
Ο χαμένος τα παίρνει όλα - Γιάννης Αγγελάκας


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2014)

...
_*Automatic*_ - The Jesus and Mary Chain


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

...
Digging in the dirt - Peter Gabriel


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

...
Biko - Peter Gabriel






Senzeni na?
Sono sethu, ubumnyama?
Sono sethu yinyaniso?
Sibulawayo
Mayibuye i Africa


----------



## daeman (Jun 1, 2014)

...
Biko's Kindred Lament - Steel Pulse






"The most potent weapon in the hands of the oppressor is the mind of the oppressed."

_~White Racism and Black Consciousness, _Stephen Bantu Biko


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2014)

...
Το είχαμε εκεί το 2010 κι εκεί το 2012 αλλά πάπαλα, γι' αυτό ορίστε η επετειακή έκδοση ενός αριστουργήματος, με ένα μικρό ποίημα από τον Μόρισον στην αρχή και μικροδιαφορές στην παραγωγή από την εκδοχή του δίσκου. 

The Soft Parade - The Doors






All our lives we sweat and save
Building for a shallow grave
Must be something else, we say
Somehow to defend this place

But it's getting harder to describe sailors to the underfed

We need someone, something new
Something else to get us through

Επίσης, λάιβ το 1969 από μια εκπομπή του PBS: 






κι εκεί ολόκληρος ο δίσκος.


----------



## daeman (Jun 3, 2014)

...
Από τα ανάλεκτα, στο Fire, Water, Burn των Bloodhound Gang (Gulf Oil reggae version):






Yeah, I'm hung like planet Pluto, hard to see with the naked eye
But if I crashed into Uranus, I would stick it where the sun don't shine
Cause you're kind of like Han Solo always stroking your own wookie
I'm the root of all that's evil, yeah, but you can call me cookie


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2014)

...
Sister Midnight - Blondie with Robert Fripp (12-11-1978)






Ο Ίγκι με τον Δούκα το έγραψαν, η Μπλόντι το λέει, κι ο Φριπ το φριπάρει.

Τι άλλο να ζητήσει κανείς; Εκτός απ' το να 'τανε τότε εκεί, λέει, δεκαπεντάρης στα ντουζένια του...

Ή εκεί:






Iggy Pop + David Bowie


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2014)

...
Cuts you up - Peter Murphy


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

...
Summertime (the Balkan way) - Fanfare Ciocărlia 






*Fanfare Ciocărlia *is a popular twelve-piece Balkan Brass Band/Romani brass band from the northeastern Romanian village of Zece Prăjini. The band began as a loose assemblage of part-time musicians playing at local weddings and baptisms. In October 1996, the German sound engineer and record producer Henry Ernst visited Zece Prajini and convinced a number of the musicians there to assemble a touring band. These musicians decided to name the band _Fanfare Ciocărlia: Fanfare _being a French word that has passed into Romanian and is used to designate a brass band; _Ciocărlia _being the Romanian word for the skylark. [...]


007 / James Bond Theme


----------



## daeman (Jun 7, 2014)

...
Gypsy Mambo - Kočani Orkestar







Balkumbia - Balkan Beat Box


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2014)

...
L'Orient est Rouge - Kočani Orkestar







L'Orient est Roots (_Electric Gypsyland_) - Bigga Bush vs. Kočani Orkestar


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2014)

...
L'Orient est Rouge (_Electric Gypsyland_) - Lightning Head vs. Kočani Orkestar


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2014)

a feast for my ears


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2014)

...
Đelem, Đelem (Opre Roma) - Žarko Jovanović Jagdino








Romani | English translation by 
Ronald Lee

|
Djelem, djelem, lungone dromensa | I have travelled over long roads
Maladilem baxtale Romensa | I have met fortunate Roma
Djelem, djelem, lungone dromensa | I have travelled far and wide
Maladilem baxtale Romensa. | I have met lucky Roma
Ay, Romale, Ay, Chavale, | Oh, Romani adults, Oh Romani youth
Ay, Romale, Ay, Chavale. |Oh, Romani adults, Oh Romani youth
|
Ay Romale, katar tumen aven | Oh, Roma, from wherever you have come
Le tserensa baxtale dromensa |With your tents along lucky roads
Vi-man sas u bari familiya |I too once had a large family
Tai mudardya la e kali legiya. | But the Black Legion murdered them
Aven mansa sa lumiake Roma | Come with me, Roma of the world
Kai putaile le Romane droma | To where the Romani roads have been opened
Ake vryama – ushti Rom akana | Now is the time – stand up, Roma,
Ame xutasa mishto kai kerasa. | We shall succeed where we make the effort
Ay, Romale, Ay Chavale | Oh, Roma adults, Oh, Roma youth
Ay, Romale, Ay Chavale | Oh, Roma adults, Oh, Roma youth
_*Gelem, Gelem*_ is a song composed by Žarko Jovanović, often used as the anthem of the Romani people. The title has been adapted in many countries by local Roma to match their native orthography and spoken dialect of the Romani language. Some of the song's many titles include, "Gyelem, Gyelem", "Jelem, Jelem", "Dzelem, Dzelem", "Dželem, Dželem", "Đelem, Đelem", "Djelem, Djelem", "Ђелем, Ђелем", "Ѓелем, Ѓелем","Џелем, Џелем", "Джелем, джелем" (cyrillic), "Opré Roma" and "Romale Shavale". In an interview with reporter Mike Kalezić, Jovanović himself titled the song ‘Opre Roma’.

After experiencing firsthand the incarceration of Roma during the Porajmos (the Romani Holocaust of World War II), Jovanović later composed the lyrics of Gelem, Gelem and set them to a traditional melody in 1949. The song was first adopted by delegates of the first World Romani Congress held in 1971.
There are many versions of Gelem, Gelem, notably those translated by Ronald Lee.
...
http://issuu.com/greysquirrel/docs/grthm_mag_2010/18
http://www.doslunares.org/blog/?p=67
http://www.unionromani.org/gelem.htm

[SIZE=+2]
T[/SIZE]his verse of _Gelem, Gelem _was inspired by Roma in the Nazi concentration camps of World War II. There are other verses by different authors, so there exist several versions of this song. The song_ Gelem, Gelem _is also known by the names_ Djelem, Djelem, Opré Roma, _and _Romale Shavale.

_ Elena Marushiakova and Vesselin Popov in their study of the song, provide the following history:



Spoiler



Milan Aivazov from Plodiv [Bulgaria], born in 1922, a self-taught cymbal player and a long-time musician in the popular Aivazov Duet, says that he can remember the popular melody of "Zhelim, Zhelim" from his grandfather but he has forgotten the old words. He thinks that the song is extremely melodious, but it used to be played in a triple time and it was actually an old Rumanian song rewritten by Gypsy musicians in Serbia who changed the tempo. (Continent newspaper, # 222, 9, 22, 95, p.6) There are other explanations according to which this is a Gypsy melody originating in Rumania and popular in variety shows in Paris in the 20's and 30's. In any case, this was a very popular song among Serbian Gypsies in the 60's and there are various texts to the melody. 

The melody of this song became popular in Europe in the end of the 60's from Alexander Petrovic's film _Skupljaci perja (The Buyer of Feathers)_ known under the name _I Have Met Some Happy Gypsies _[στδ. Συνάντησα κι ευτυχισμένους Τσιγγάνους]. There was a meeting of Comité International Tsigane in April 8-12, 1971 in London, attended by Gypsies from different countries, which became the First World Roma Congress. The Congress decided to form a new international Gypsy organisation. Later on, at the Second Congress in 1978 in Geneva, this organisation took the name Romani Ekhipe or Romani Union. As Donald Kenrick remembers, Jarko Jovanovic and Dr. Jan Cibula prepared a new text for the popular melody during the Congress. In its new variant the song "Gelem, Gelem" was liked by everyone, it was unanimously accepted as the Congress song and the Congress ended with it. 

One of the decisions of the Congress was "to have an international competition for the words and music of an international Romani anthem" and it was this song that actually became the anthem. At the international meetings and congresses which followed the "Romani Anthem" was already taken for granted and was gradually accepted by the Gypsy organisations in the European countries and by public opinion. Its universal acceptance was assisted by the fact that the song "Djelem, Djelem" was included in the records of the popular Yugoslavian singer Šaban Bairamovic in the 80's which inspired new folklore variants. The song became popular as an "anthem" among Gypsies from various countries (mainly in Eastern Europe), but it did not replace the numerous folklore variants which were already in existence.**

* "Black Legions" refers to the Nazi SS (_Schutzstaffel_; German: "Protective Echelon"), so called because of the black uniforms they wore. The SS included the _Gestapo _secret police and the Death's Head Battalion (_Totenkopfverbande_) concentration camp units.

** Excerpted from Studii Romani, Vol. II, p.21-22, published by the Minority Studies Society, Sofia, Bulgaria 
©1995 by Elena Marushiakova and Vesselin Popov, Editors _
__Reprinted by the Patrin Web Journal with permission of the authors. 
Posted 5 January 1998.
_http://web.archive.org/web/20091027175152/http://geocities.com/~Patrin/gelem.htm


Djelem Djelem - Barcelona Gipsy Klezmer Orchestra






Sandra Sangiao (Vocals - Catalunya)
Robindro Nikolic (Clarinet - Serbia/India)
Mattia Schirosa (Accordeon - Italy)
Julien Chanal (Guitar - France)
Ivan Kovacevic (Double Bass - Serbia)
Stelios Togias (Percussion - Greece)
Vroni Schnattinger (Violin - Germany)


Γητεύτηκα.


----------



## daeman (Jun 14, 2014)

...
Train to Skaville - The Ethiopians


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2014)

...
Macumba Love - The Jet Black Berries







Shakin' All Over


----------



## daeman (Jun 16, 2014)

...
*Violent Femmes* - Violent Femmes







*Hallowed Ground

*





Επειδή παίζουν σήμερα στην Αθήνα και παρότι τους έχω δει μερικές φορές λάιβ, καθόλου δεν θα με πείραζε άλλη μία.
Όσο προλαβαίνουν και όσοι προλαβαίνετε... 
Go, Tairaku, "big music", blast it!


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2014)

...
Victoria - The Fall


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2014)

...
Spirit in the Sky (1969) - Norman Greenbaum







Bauhaus (1983)







Nina Hagen (Roskilde, 1985)







Doctor & the Medics


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2014)

...
BBoys in the Cut - Beastie Boys


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2014)

...
Not as much as football - Mojo Nixon






I love you more than Richard Petty
I love you more than spaghetti
I love you more than a meatball
But not as much as football


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2014)

Φανταστικές οι δύο εκτελέσεις του Sister Midnight, δαεμάνε! Με εξαίρεση την ερμηνεία της Μπλόντι ("lead singer of Blondie who is sometimes erroneously referred to by that name"), που τη βρήκα ανέμπνευστη. Η κιθάρα του Φριππ, ηλεκτρική και ηλεκτρίζουσα.

---------------
Άκλαυτος πέρασε ο πιανίστας και συνθέτης Horace Silver (1928-2014), σπουδαίος εκπρόσωπος του hard bop και αστέρι της δισκογραφικής εταιρείας Blue Note. Ας δακρύσουν οι ευαίσθητες ψυχές γι' αυτόν τον ιδανικό μιγάδα με όχημα το It Never Entered My Mind:


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2014)

Άντε και μια άλλη εκτέλεση, φωνή (Julie London) - κιθάρα (του Barney Kessell σύμφωνα μ' έναν σχολιαστή· υπέροχη πάντως):


----------



## Costas (Jun 28, 2014)

Το _Song for my Father_


----------



## daeman (Jun 28, 2014)

...
Μια παρένθεση, επειδή μου το θύμισες: Father, Son - Peter Gabriel








Spoiler



Father, son
Locked as one
In this empty room
Spine against spine
Yours against mine
Till the warmth comes through

Remember the breakwaters down by the waves
I first found my courage
Knowing daddy could save
I could hold back the tide
With my dad by my side

Dogs, plows and bows
We move through each pose
Struggling in our separate ways
Mantras and hymns
Unfolding limbs
Looking for release through the pain

And the yogi's eyes are open
Looking up above
He too is dreaming of his daddy's love
With his dad by his side
Got his dad by his side

Can you recall
How you took me to school
We couldn't talk much at all
It's been so many years
And now these tears
Guess I'm still your child

Out on the moors
We take a pause
See how far we have come
You're moving quite slow
How far can we go
Father and son

With my dad by my side
With my dad by my side
Got my dad by my side
With me


Δώσε, Κώστα, δώσε! :up:


----------



## Costas (Jul 4, 2014)

Memories of Horace Silver (1928-2014). Θυμάται ο τρομπετίστας John McNeil, από το τέλος της δεκαετίας του '70. (New Music Box)


----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2014)




----------



## Costas (Jul 5, 2014)

Για τους φιλοκέλαδους πουλολόγους:

1. John Luther Adams: Songbirdsong (1974/1980):





2. Olivier Messiaen: Réveil des Oiseaux (1953)


----------



## daeman (Jul 7, 2014)

...
Jungle - X Ambassadors & Jamie N Commons


----------



## daeman (Jul 8, 2014)

...
No Range - Capability Brown







Sole Survivor


----------



## daeman (Jul 13, 2014)

nickel said:


> ... Ο Joey Ramone πέθανε το 2001, στα 49 του, από καρκίνο. Ο Johnny Ramone πέθανε το 2004, στα 55 του, από καρκίνο. Ο Tommy Ramone έφυγε χτες στα 62 του, κι αυτός από καρκίνο. Τι στο καλό, δίπλα σε αμίαντο έκαναν τις πρόβες τους; ...


Somebody put something in my drink








azimuthios said:


> Οι Ramones (Ραμόνες για πολλούς Έλληνες) δεν υπάρχουν πια σε αυτό τον κόσμο...
> ...



I don't wanna be buried in a Pet Sematary







I Wanna Live







To Rocket to Russia ήταν από τους πρώτους δίσκους που έγραψα σε κασέτα από το πικάπ ενός φίλου. 
Το Ramones Μania το 'λιωσα και το ξαναπήρα. Τους γνώρισα στην Αθήνα, τέλη δεκαετίας του '80. Τέλος εποχής.


----------



## daeman (Jul 14, 2014)

azimuthios said:


> Nadine Gordimer dies: http://www.theguardian.com/books/2014/jul/14/nadine-gordimer-dies-90-johannesburg-nobel-prize


_*Apartheid is Nazism*_ - Alpha Blondy






1. Afriki / 2. Jah Houphouët / 3. Apartheid Is Nazism / 4. Idjidja / 5. Sahel / 6. Sebe Allah Y'e / 7. Kiti 
8. Come Back Jesus / 9. Djinamory


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2014)

...
El Destino - Amparanoia







Somos Viento


----------



## daeman (Jul 15, 2014)

...
Ven - Amparanoia featuring Macaco & Calima


----------



## Costas (Jul 16, 2014)

Δεν το πιστεύω ότι πέρασε απαρατήρητος, αντιθέτως, ο θάνατος του Charlie Haden! Εντελώς τυχαία το ανακάλυψα...Ένας από τους μεγαλύτερους μουσικούς της τζαζ, και από τους πιο πολιτικοποιημένους επίσης. Συνεργασίες πολύχρονες, με Ornette Coleman, Keith Jarrett, και και και...δικές του μπάντες, το γνωστό επεισόδιο στην Πορτογαλία πριν από την επανάσταση...Μεγάλος μπασίστας, ωραίος συνθέτης, Άνθρωπος, όλα τα είχε.

Ellen David, ντουέτο με τον Keith Jarrett (Closeness - Duets, 1976)





Everything that lives laments (με Keith Jarrett, Dewey Redman, Paul Motian), το καλύτερο κουαρτέτο τζαζ της δεκαετίας του '70, από το άλμπουμ Mysteries (1975)





Είχε κάνει και τη βόλτα του, αρχές δεκαετίας του '60, από το Synanon, το αποτοξινάδικο των μουσικών της τζαζ, όπου γνώρισε και τη γυναίκα του Ellen (βλ. πρώτο τίτλο). Τιμής ένεκεν λοιπόν, από το άλμπουμ Sounds of Synanon (1962), δια χειρός του τροφίμου Joe Pass και Σίας αλλά άνευ Haden:





Ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει...


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2014)

Costas said:


> ...
> Ελαφρύ το χώμα που τον σκεπάζει...



Speak Low (_September Songs - The Music of Kurt Weill_) - Charlie Haden and Sharon Freeman







Lost In The Stars (Kurt Weill, Maxwell Anderson) - Jane Ira Bloom





Jane Ira Bloom - Soprano Saxophone / Fred Hersch - Piano / Charlie Haden - Bass / Ed Blackwell - Drums


_*Magico *_- Charlie Haden, Jan Garbarek, Egberto Gismonti





1. Bailarina (Geraldo Carneiro, Piry Reis) / 2. Magico (Egberto Gismonti) / 3. Silence (Charlie Haden) 
4. Spor (Jan Garbarek) / 5. Palhaço (Gismonti)




daeman said:


> ...
> _*The Shape of Jazz to Come*_ - Ornette Coleman
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2014)

...
*Johnny Winter, Texas Blues Guitar Icon, Dead at 70*

_Second Winter_


----------



## Costas (Jul 21, 2014)

Ένα συντομάκι για τον Τζόννυ:


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2014)

...
Pistolero - Juno Reactor






featuring Anne Baxter in _Batman_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

...
Good luck, Mr Gorsky - English Voodoo







Good luck Mr Gorsky - Transglobal Underground








daeman said:


> ...
> Good Luck, Mr. Gorsky - Chromes


----------



## daeman (Jul 23, 2014)

...
_*Ascenseur pour l'échafaud*_ - Miles Davis













Miles Davis blowing the mind of Jeanne Moreau


_Ascenseur pour l'échafaud_ στο νήμα για το scaffold. _Ascenseur pour l'échafaud_ στο νήμα του κινηματογράφου.


----------



## Costas (Jul 25, 2014)

Χτες είχα τη γυναίκα και τα παιδιά ενός μέλους των Chicago, οπότε:


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2014)

Costas said:


> Χτες είχα τη γυναίκα και τα παιδιά ενός μέλους των Chicago, οπότε:
> ...



H θεία απ' τους Σικάγο. :laugh:

_Chicago Transit Authority_






Ειδικά σ' αυτόν τον πρώτο δίσκο τους, μου θυμίζουν τους Blood Sweat & Tears· λογικό είναι αφού την παραγωγή του την έκανε ο Γκέρσιο.


----------



## Costas (Jul 25, 2014)

daeman said:


> H θεία απ' τους Σικάγο. :laugh:


Και πράγματι, ήταν και η θεία των παιδιών μαζί!

Για να πω την αλήθεια, το μόνο κομμάτι τους που ήξερα, και που βρίσκεται μέσα στο δίσκο που λινκάρισα, είναι το 25 or 6 to 4. Αλλά γουστάρω χάλκινα, κι έχουν ωραίες γραμμές από δαύτα.


----------



## Costas (Jul 25, 2014)

Επειδή στο άλμπουμ που έβαλες, daeman, ο ανεβαστής του έχει κόψει το κομμάτι Free Form Guitar ως noise, το βάζω εδώ για λόγους πληρότητας:


----------



## Costas (Jul 25, 2014)

Ο σπουδαίος Steve Kuhn σε ελεγειακές στιγμές στο Poem for #15 (Spotify). 

Του ωραίου αυτού κομματιού ορίστε μια σολιστικά εντυπωσιακή διασκευή στο YouTube από τους Nation of Five:


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2014)

Καλά ακούω τους στίχους του παραπάνω Poem for #15, του Steve Kuhn?

Now and then
I think of when
His teeth were so small and white
He laughed when he heard the sounds
In the distant night

Later on his smile was gone
His lips spoke of silent things
The least he could do
Was more than his life would bring

Oh what a shame
What a terrible shame
To be lost and found
Below the ground
Beneath every child that play

His life was so short
It's hard to believe today

Ειδικά για εκείνο το Was more than his life would *bring*, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2014)

Νά και μερικά άρθρα και συνεντεύξεις με τον μακαρίτη Charlie Haden, από το allaboutjazz.


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2014)

Σχεδόν εξίσου ωραίος με τον δίσκο Two by 2 του ντουέτου Steve Kuhn - Steve Swallow είναι ο δίσκος του Kuhn με τον μπασίστα Miroslav Vitous και τον ντραμίστα Aldo Romano, με τίτλο Oceans in the Sky, του 1989. Εδώ η ομώνυμη σύνθεση:


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> Καλά ακούω τους στίχους του παραπάνω Poem for #15, του Steve Kuhn?
> ...
> Ειδικά για εκείνο το Was more than his life would *bring*, δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Κάθε βοήθεια ευπρόσδεκτη.



Ακριβώς τα ίδια ακούω κι εγώ, Κώστα (και όχι μόνο εσύ κι εγώ). Για το κομμάτι, παρότι στο allaboutjazz γράφει:

«...and even more melancholic "The Saga of Harrison Crabfeathers" (later to become "Poem for No. 15" on _Playground_), an oblique reference to the tragic plane crash that took the life of New York Yankees catcher Thurston Munson...»

επειδή μου φάνηκε λίγο παράξενο γιατί, αν δεν κάνω λάθος, πρωτοηχογραφήθηκε με τον τίτλο "The Saga of Harrison Crabfeathers" στο _Steve Kuhn Live in New York _του 1972, ενώ ο Munson σκοτώθηκε το 1979 —εκτός αν μιλάνε για τη μετονομασία του σε "Poem for No. 15" στο _Playground_ του 1979, οπότε έπρεπε να κλείσουν την παρένθεση στο τέλος και όχι πριν το «an oblique...»— 

το έψαξα λίγο παραπάνω και βρήκα συγκεκριμένη αναφορά από έγκυρη πηγή που συνεργαζόταν πολλά χρόνια με τον Κουν (και μάλιστα στο _Playground_), την ίδια τη Σίλα Τζόρνταν: 






_Jazzwomen: Conversations with Twenty-one Musicians, Volume 1_, Wayne Enstice, Janis Stockhouse

Ευχαριστώ για τη σαββατιάτικη βόλτα με την εξαιρετική μουσική υπόκρουση, Κώστα. :up:


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2014)

Μπράβο για την έρευνα, daeman! Τα λεγόμενα της Sheila Jordan δεν εξηγούν το περιεχόμενο των στίχων, αφού ο πιανίστας αυτός δεν μας λέει πουθενά ότι πέθανε νέος. Και φυσικά δεν δέχομαι την απόφανσή της ότι "What is this story about? It's whatever I want to make it". Είναι σαφές ότι το ποίημα μιλάει για a child who died at an early age, και μάλιστα από αρρώστια, ή εν πάση περιπτώσει όχι ακαριαία σε ατύχημα (Later on his smile was gone his lips spoke of silent things). 

Υπάρχει και η περίπτωση η σύνθεση να μην είχε λόγια στην αρχή, και το ποίημα να προστέθηκε αργότερα, μετά το θάνατο του _πιάστη_ (έτσι τον ξαναείπε η ΤζΜ του Σάλιντζερ μετά το παραπλανητικό "Ο φύλακας").

Ανταποδίδω τις ευχαριστίες, daeman, εκτός των άλλων και για τη φιλοξενία!


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2014)

Costas said:


> ... μετά το θάνατο του _πιάστη_ (έτσι τον ξαναείπε η ΤζΜ του Σάλιντζερ μετά το παραπλανητικό "Ο φύλακας"). ...


*Πώς ο "Φύλακας στη σίκαλη" έγινε "Στη σίκαλη, στα στάχια, ο πιάστης" *


----------



## Costas (Jul 26, 2014)

Σεβαστές οι απόψεις, αλλά εγώ με τον παλιό τίτλο φανταζόμουν έναν φύλακα _του χωραφιού_. Γι' αυτό τον ονόμασα παραπλανητικό. Ο πιάστης έχει το καλό ότι σε αφήνει με την απορία, δεν ξέρεις τι να υποθέσεις, ενώ ο φύλακας μου δημιουργεί μια παρανόηση από το πρώτο λεπτό. Αυτά.


----------



## daeman (Jul 27, 2014)

...
Queen Bee (_Kulanjan_) - Taj Mahal & Toumani Diabaté






Με την αγγελική φωνή της Ramata Diakité που δυστυχώς, τώρα των αγγέλω τραγουδεί.


Kulanjan (the master hunter)







Mississippi-Mali Blues






Μάλι, και πάλι και πάλι.


Κι εκεί το Catfish Blues, μεταφερμένο από τον αμερικάνικο Νότο στο Μπαμάκο του Μάλι.


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2014)

Χτες κουβέντιαζα με μια υπερεβδομηντάρα Γαλλίδα φίλη μου και, σε μια στιγμή ανάπαυλας, άρχισα ασυναίσθητα να σφυρίζω μια τζαζ μελωδία. Μου λέει: "τι σφυρίζεις; το Speak Low?" Της λέω: "γιατί;" Μου λέει: "το τραγουδάγαμε συνεχώς στην παρέα μας" --Α, είχε γαλλικά λόγια; --Όχι, στα ξένα, είχαμε τόση αγάπη για την τζαζ όλοι μας... --Αχ, πόσο θα 'θελα να 'χα μια τέτοια παρέα....

Speak Low when you speak love, λοιπόν (Kurt Weill/Ogden Nash [after Shakespeare], 1943), στη διασκευή που μου έλαχε να αγαπήσω, με το ουρανοδρόμο σαξόφωνο του John Coltrane:


----------



## Costas (Jul 29, 2014)

Με το Spotify μπορεί κανείς ν' ακούσει πολλές μα πολλές εκτελέσεις του ίδιου τραγουδιού. Για το Speak Low, λοιπόν, μου άρεσαν προς το παρόν οι εξής: Sophie Milman (πρέπει να την ερευνήσω αυτήν!), Roy Hargrove (θαυμάσιος, γεμάτος ήχος στην τρομπέτα), Ray Coniff (έχει βάλει και χορωδία), Boz Scaggs, Bill Evans (πρωτότυπα εισαγωγικά ακόρντα), Diane Reeves, Barbra Streisand, James Moody (χοντρό βελούδο ο ήχος του σαξοφώνου του), Masha Qrella (βαλσάκι), Fred Hersch (πολύ ενδιαφέρων τζαζοπιανίστας με κλασικές διαθλάσεις, δεν ξέρω αν έχω δίκιο που μου φέρνει αποήχους του Art Tatum). Όσο για την Eartha Kitt, είναι όντως αυτή; έτσι τραγουδάει; σαν Γερμανίδα σε μεσοπολεμικό καμπαρέ; Την γνωρίζω μόνο κατ' όνομα. A suivre...


----------



## nickel (Jul 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> Όσο για την Eartha Kitt, είναι όντως αυτή; έτσι τραγουδάει; σαν Γερμανίδα σε μεσοπολεμικό καμπαρέ;


Ακριβέστατη περιγραφή.

Θα ακούσω κι εγώ τη λίστα σου με τις πολλές εκτελέσεις — μια συνήθεια που είχα ξεκινήσει σε δυσκολότερες (προϊντερνετικές) μέρες, με το _Summertime_. Αλλά πάρε μια νεαρά Έρθα Κιτ: _C'est Si Bon_.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2014)

Costas said:


> ... Όσο για την Eartha Kitt, είναι όντως αυτή; έτσι τραγουδάει; σαν Γερμανίδα σε μεσοπολεμικό καμπαρέ; ...



Mack the Knife - Eartha Kitt 







Just An Old Fashioned Girl,







albeit a roaring Catwoman at night:

I want to be evil,






Santa, baby. 

*
Eartha Kitt Single Discography (1952-1972)*


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2014)

Καλέ τι ντερέκι ήταν αυτός ο Rudolf Forster!

Συνέχεια και τέλος με το Speak Low (γιατί με βαρέθηκα κι εγώ ο ίδιος...): Carmen McRae (καθαρά πράματα), Cal Tjader (προφ. Τσέιντερ) (βιμπράφωνο-φλάουτο σε μπόσα νόβα), Bossa Nova Messengers, Brian Bromberg (ωραίο σόλο μπάσο), Red Callender (τούμπα-φλάουτο [η θεωρία των δύο άκρων!]), Booker Ervin, και κυρίως υπάρχει μια γλυκύτατη ερμηνεία από τον ίδιο τον Kurt Weill (ακούγεται καλύτερα στο Kurt Weill / Ira Gershwin), με όλα τα γερμανικά r...:)


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2014)

Πού να το βάλω; ας το βάλω εδώ:
Όταν ο Χατζιδάκις «συνάντησε» τον Χρήστου (bookpress.gr)
Μια γλαφυρή μαρτυρία για το θαυμασμό του Μάνου Χατζιδάκι προς τον συνθέτη Γιάννη Χρήστου*. Του Αλέξανδρου Αδαμόπουλου


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

...
Του παραπονεμάτου (Ξύπνα, διαμάντι και ρουμπί) - Χαΐνηδες






Παραδοσιακό, Διασκευή και τραγούδι: Μιχάλης Σταυρακάκης

Ξύπνα, διαμάντι και ρουμπί
κι ανθέ του μαλαμάτου
που 'χω δυο λόγια να σου πω
του παραπονεμάτου

Τα χείλη μου εδίκασα
για σένα και δε λένε
τα μάτια δεν εμπόρεσα
να στέσω να μην κλαίνε


Κι εκεί από τον Ψαρογιώργη, μα άλλο διαμάντι και ρουμπί, που ξυπνά κι ανεντρανίζει.


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2014)

...
Βαρύς πολυθεανός αμανές - Χαΐνηδες





Στίχοι - μουσική: Δημήτρης Αποστολάκης (2η μαντινάδα παραδοσιακή)
Τραγούδι: Μαρία Κώτη

Κάθε ζωή σταλαγματιά απ' του Θεού το δάκρυ
όπως το άστρο που γλιστρά στου σκοταδιού την άκρη

Του φεγγαριού τα μυστικά κανένας δε γνωρίζει
γιατί η νύχτα το ξυπνά κι η μέρα το κοιμίζει


Ψαρογιώργης & Χαΐνηδες


----------



## daeman (Aug 1, 2014)

...
Zurna Preserve (a la kurda) - Brooklyn Funk Essentials







Need







The day before Adidi


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2014)

...
The Sea - Morcheeba






Flocking to the sea
Crowds of people wait for me
Sea gulls scavenge
Steal ice cream
Worries vanish
Within my dream

I left my soul there
Down by the sea
I lost control here
Living free


Fishing boats sail past the shore
No singing may-day any more
The sun is shining
The water's clear
Just you and I walk along the pier

A cool breeze flows but mind the wasp
Some get stung, it's worth the cost
I'd love to stay
The city calls me home
More hassles fuss and lies on the phone

I left my soul there,
Down by the sea
I lost control with you,
And living, living,
And I, living, by the sea


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2014)

...
Enjoy the Ride - Morcheeba


----------



## daeman (Aug 3, 2014)

...
_*Parts of the Process*_ - Morcheeba


----------



## Costas (Aug 9, 2014)

This is Always, με τον Chet Baker σε scat singing με την τραυματισμένη του φωνή, σαν παλιό βελούδο με ξέφτια, σε scat singing.






Στο ίδιο στιλ και η εκδοχή στο Spotify (δεύτερο στον κατάλογο, με τον λάθος τίτλο There will never be another you [έτσι άρχισαν όλα!]), μ' ένα όμως πρόσθετο ωραίο σόλο κοντραμπάσο.


----------



## Costas (Aug 11, 2014)

Όχι, δεν είναι ο Django Reinhardt· είναι ο Angélo Debarre στο There Will Never Be Another You.


----------



## nickel (Aug 12, 2014)

Πολύ καλή παρέα ήταν αυτό χτες, γιατί βγήκαν άλλα στη συνέχεια. :)


----------



## Costas (Aug 13, 2014)

Ναι, έχουν ολόκληρη παράδοση στο είδος– βγήκε και ο γιος του Ζακ Ντυτρόν και της Φρανσουάζ Αρντύ; Μου είπανε πως παίζει κι αυτός σ' αυτό το στιλ.

Τι έξοχη σύνθεση, γεωμετρική αλλά και μελωδικά εύστροφη, το 3ο κουαρτέτο εγχόρδων (1935) του Νίκου Σκαλκώτα! (Spotify)


----------



## nickel (Aug 13, 2014)

Costas said:


> Τι έξοχη σύνθεση, γεωμετρική αλλά και μελωδικά εύστροφη, το 3ο κουαρτέτο εγχόρδων (1935) του Νίκου Σκαλκώτα! (Spotify)



Πείτε μου κάτι, εσείς οι καλοί φίλοι που μου στέλνετε συνδέσμους του Spotify.

Εντάξει, μπορώ να τους βάλω στο ιστοπλοϊκό μου και να ακούσω τη μουσική μου. Αν θέλω όμως να βάλω τον σύνδεσμο στο πρόγραμμα του Spotify, πού στο καλό τον χώνω; :s

Απάντηση: Στο Search box.


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2014)

...
_*Saudade*_ - Thievery Corporation






en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Saudade_(Thievery_Corporation_album)


----------



## Costas (Aug 31, 2014)

Καλό βράδυ με την Cécile McLorin Salvant σε μια John Henry Ballad....






....και με το ντουέτο Chick Corea / Stanley Clarke (και τα δύο από το φεστιβάλ τζαζ του Μαρσιάκ):


----------



## daeman (Sep 1, 2014)

..
Καλή βδομάδα και καλό μήνα, με μια γεμάτη, ψυχωμένη εκτέλεση του Stormy Monday από τον Αλέξις Κόρνερ και τους Beefeaters, το γκρουπ που είχε στήσει στη Δανία το 1964. Καπάκι, για να πάρουμε πάνω μας, μια τζαζομπλουζεμένη εκδοχή του Night Train:






*The Beefeaters* were a Danish garage rock band active from 1964-1971.
A precursor to this band was formed in Copenhagen in early 1964, but their strong orientation towards blues-rock began only with the arrival of Peter Thorup in 1966. In 1967, The Beefeaters played as support band for Jimi Hendrix, John Mayall and Pink Floyd during their concerts in Denmark.

Peter Thorup - guitars, vocals, flute / Morten Kjjærumsgård - organ, piano / Keith Volkersen - bass
Max Nhuthzhi - drums / Alexis Korner - guitar, vocals


----------



## daeman (Sep 3, 2014)

...
Επειδή θυμήθηκα σήμερα το _Psychomodo_, άλλα δυο κομμάτια του.

Το Singular Band που, επειδή είναι αμέσως μετά το Mr Soft στον δίσκο, πάντα περιμένω ν' ακούσω την εισαγωγή του με την μπότα-πιατίνι (hi-hat) με τον ελλειπτικό ρυθμό μετά από κείνο:







και το λυρικό Tumbling Down της δεύτερης πλευράς:






Oh dear, look what they've done to the blues...


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2014)

Πέθανε σε ηλικία 86 ετών η Jackie Cain του ντουέτου τζαζ Jackie and Roy. Cheerful Little Earful / Daahoud:


----------



## Costas (Sep 19, 2014)

Έχε γεια, Kenny Wheeler...


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2014)

...
Το έγραψε ο Ρόλαντ Κερκ (ο Rassan που έλεγε ο Έρικ) και κυκλοφόρησε το 1965, πρώτο κομμάτι στο _I Talk With The Spirits:_

Serenade to a Cuckoo - Rahsaan Roland Kirk







Το 1968 το έπιασε ο Ίαν Άντερσον, που από τον Κερκ εμπνεύστηκε (και κυριολεκτικά) τις χαρακτηριστικές του ανάσες στο φλάουτο, για να κλείσει την πρώτη πλευρά του _This Was_:







To 1969 ο Αλέξις Κόρνερ με τους Beefeaters, μετά τη μέση το μπλουζορόκεψαν εξαιρετικά:







Και ξανά ο Κερκ, λάιβ στο Μοντρέ το 1972, με τον κούκο από τη μοναδική του μυτοφλογέρα:






Roll on, Kirk!






The Vision of Rassan: Dedication / Roll On Kirk - Eric Burdon & War


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2014)

...
Pictures of Matchstick Men - Status Quo












L.S. Lowry


----------



## daeman (Sep 28, 2014)

..
Με μπάσο ξεκίνησε ουσιαστικά αυτό το νήμα τη δική του πορεία, το μοίρασμα της μούσας μου, της μουσικής που με συγκινεί (τα προηγούμενα μεταφέρθηκαν εδώ από τα γιουτουμπάκια), αλλά έχω πολύ καιρό να ασχοληθώ αποκλειστικά με τη ραχοκοκαλιά κάθε σύγχρονου -και όχι μόνο- μουσικού σχήματος. 

Από τους Collective Cadenza, τους μουσικούς -και όχι μόνο- που μου σύστησαν εκεί ο Ζάζουλας κι ο Εαρίωνας (κι ευχαριστώ τους πάλι γι' αυτό, γιατί το 'χω καταφχαριστηθεί):

Story of the Bass (The Instrumentals - Episode 4) - CDZA





Προσέξτε τον Fact Man.  "Learn an instrument. Because it's fun."

www.cdzamusic.com, www.facebook.com/cdzamusic

Από κοντά, 100 Amazing Bass Lines, από έναν άξιο και συμπαθητικό μπασίστα:






Γίνεται πιο ευχάριστο, σαν κουίζ, ακούγοντάς το μόνο χωρίς να βλέπουμε την εικόνα και προσπαθώντας να βρούμε ποιο κομμάτι είναι από τις λίγες νότες της ρυθμικής γραμμής που παίζει ο τύπος για το καθένα. Ομολογώ ότι σε μερικά αναγκάστηκα να δω το λυσάρι που εμφανίζεται στο βίντεο, παρότι εκείνα τα κομμάτια τα ήξερα. Όσα είχα μάθει να παίζω δεν μου ξέφυγαν βέβαια, κι όσα δεν είχα ξανακούσει δεν τα λογαριάζω.


----------



## daeman (Sep 30, 2014)

...
Little Boxes - Pete Seeger






Words and music by Malvina Reynolds, 1962. Malvina and her husband were on their way from where they lived in Berkeley, through San Francisco and down the peninsula to La Honda where she was to sing at a meeting of the Friends Committee on Legislation (not the PTA, as Pete Seeger says in the documentary about Malvina, Love It Like a Fool). As she drove through Daly City, she said Bud, take the wheel. I feel a song coming on:

Little boxes on the hillside
Little boxes made of ticky tacky*
Little boxes on the hillside
Little boxes all the same

There's a green one and a pink one 
And a blue one and a yellow one
And they're all made out of ticky tacky
And they all look just the same

And the people in the houses
All went to the university
Where they were put in boxes
And they came out all the same

And there's doctors and lawyers
And business executives
And they're all made out of ticky tacky
And they all look just the same

And they all play on the golf course
And drink their martinis dry
And they all have pretty children
And the children go to school


And the children go to summer camp
And then to the university
Where they are put in boxes
And they come out all the same

And the boys go into business
And marry and raise a family
In boxes made of ticky tacky 
And they all look just the same

There's a green one and a pink one
And a blue one and a yellow one,
And they're all made out of ticky tacky
And they all look just the same

* The term "ticky tacky" is now included in the Oxford English Dictionary, and credited to Malvina Reynolds.
people.wku.edu/charles.smith/MALVINA/mr094.htm

Loch Lomond






Πολύ μου άρεσε, από το πουθενά μέσα στη νύχτα. Και παλιό και φρέσκο.


----------



## daeman (Oct 3, 2014)

...
It takes a lot to laugh, it takes a train to cry - Taj Mahal







Blue Cheer





*
Blue Cheer *was an American rock band that initially performed and recorded in the late 1960s and early 1970s and was sporadically active until 2009. Based in San Francisco, Blue Cheer played in a psychedelic blues-rock style, and is also credited as being pioneers of heavy metal (their cover of "Summertime Blues" is sometimes cited as the first in the genre), punk rock, stoner rock, doom metal, experimental rock, and grunge. According to Tim Hills in his book, _The Many Lives of the Crystal Ballroom,_"Blue Cheer was the epitome of San Francisco psychedelia." Jim Morrison of The Doors called the group "The single most powerful band I've ever seen" and Eric Clapton defined them as "probably the originators of heavy metal".


Bloomfield, Kooper, Stills


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2014)

...
Yeah! New York - The Yeah Yeah Yeahs







Sheena is a punk rocker







_Yeah Yeah Yeahs_ (EP)






0:00 Bang / 3:09 Mystery Girl / 6:06 Art Star / 8:07 Miles Away / 10:28 Our Time


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2014)

...
_*Waiting For Something *_(1980) - Socrates (Drank the Conium)






Αντώνης Τουρκογιώργης - Φωνή & Ρυθμική Κιθάρα / Γιάννης Σπάθας - Κιθάρα / Γιώργος Ζηκογιάννης - Μπάσο
Παύλος Αλεξίου - Πλήκτρα / Νίκος Αντύπας - Τύμπανα, Κρουστά

1. Mr. W.C. 00:00 / 2. Most People I Know 04:02 / 3. Endless 07:58 / 4. Mountains 11:20 / 5 Lady 18:21
6. Threw The Dice 22:48 / 7. Valley Of Glory 26:59 / 8. Magic Mirror 31:40


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

...
The Monster Mash (1980) - Bad Manners


----------



## daeman (Oct 8, 2014)

...
The Lurch - Ted Cassidy


----------



## Costas (Oct 10, 2014)

Τι μου είπανε; έχει καρκίνο ο Morrissey? Αν είναι αλήθεια, εύχομαι να γίνει καλά, ο μοναδικός και ανεπανάληπτος αυτός καλλιτέχνης. Υποχρεωτικά:






και "Fresh lilaced moorland fields / Cannot hide the stolid stench of death":

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A9DH0_b3F1c


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2014)

...
Chitlins con carne - Kenny Burrell


----------



## Costas (Oct 11, 2014)

Εύγε!
Τον υπέροχο αυτόν δίσκο τον πρωτοάκουσα να βγαίνει μέσα από ένα μπαράκι καθώς σεργιάνιζα στη Ρούα Μαέστρα της Οίας, ένα σούρουπο, πριν από είκοσι περίπου χρόνια. Το τέλειο σκηνικό...


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2014)

...
Brasiliana (1979) - Romano Mussolini






Romano Mussolini (26 September 1927 – 3 February 2006) was an Italian jazz pianist, painter and film producer. Although he was the fourth and youngest son of Benito Mussolini, fascist dictator of Italy from 1922 to 1943, he was never involved in politics.

After World War II, he started playing jazz under the assumed name Romano Full and by the mid-1950s, he had formed a trio. Romano Mussolini released a self-titled record (featuring Lilian Terry on vocals and trumpeter Nunzio Rotondo) through RCA Records in 1956. By the 1960s, he had formed the "Romano Mussolini All Stars", which became one of Italy's foremost jazz bands.

The All Stars recorded a well-received record _Jazz Allo Studio 7_ in 1963 with _At the Santa Tecla_ following a year later. Mussolini's band toured internationally with artists including Dizzy Gillespie, Duke Ellington, Helen Merrill and Chet Baker. In the 1990s, Mussolini recorded two more albums, _Perfect Alibi_ and _Soft and Swing_. His playing style has been described as "...like a slightly melancholic Oscar Peterson. Occasionally inspired, he was always efficient; he made the refrains run on time."

In 1962, Mussolini married Anna Maria Villani Scicolone, the sister of actress Sophia Loren.


*Mirage *(1974)






Romano Mussolini - Fender Rhodes / Piero Montanari - electric bass / Roberto Spizzichino - drums 
Glauco Masetti - alto sax / Emilio Soana - trumpet / Tullio De Piscopo - percussions

1. The Twitch 00:00 (Duke Ellington) / 2. Omaggio a Oscar Peterson 6:28 / 3. Sweet Elisabeth 12:02
4. Hong Kong 15:50 / 5. Mirage 20:12 / 6. Blues for Alexandra 29:04 / 7. Rachel's Lullaby 34:28


----------



## Earion (Oct 12, 2014)

daeman said:


> In 1962, Mussolini married Anna Maria Villani Scicolone, the sister of actress Sophia Loren.



... and fathered Alessandra Mussolini.


----------



## daeman (Oct 12, 2014)

...
Yep. That's why I've stopped there, to avoid mixing such political crap with music.

The sins of the fathers should not be visited upon the chlidren, and the sins of the children should not be visited upon the fathers, unless they had something to do with that.

Παπά παιδί, διαόλου εγγόνι. Διαόλου εγγόνι, τριβόλου ταίρι.


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 12, 2014)

Αφιερωμένο... Ξέρεις εσύ! :)


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2014)

...
Out of sight - James Brown & The Famous Flames (TAMI Awards, October 1964)






With The Glimmer Twins watching from the wings, in awe.


Them






*The Possessed: James Brown in Eighteen Minutes*
David Remnick, _The New Yorker,_ July 30, 2014

“Get On Up” is the second-best film ever made about James Brown.

This is not a trifling achievement. For at least the first hour of an overlong bio-pic, it’s fun to see Chadwick Boseman, who recently played Jackie Robinson, in “42,” inhabit the Godfather of Soul’s ineffable soul. It’s fun to watch Boseman in the same way that it was to see Jamie Foxx do Ray Charles, Joaquin Phoenix do Johnny Cash, Cate Blanchett do Bob Dylan, Sissy Spacek do Loretta Lynn, Forest Whitaker do Charlie Parker, and Jimmy Stewart do Glenn Miller.

These are good impersonations, even good performances, but what puts them in the shade is the real thing. And when it comes to James Brown, the real thing, in its most thrilling, compressed, erotic, explosive form, just eighteen minutes long, is also *arguably *the most electrifying performance in the history of postwar American music. First, watch:






Out of Sight / Prisoner of Love / Please, Please, Please / Night Train - James Brown & The Famous Flames


This was fifty years ago, in October, 1964, a few months after the passage of the Civil Rights Act. Emceed—adorably, cornily—by the rock-and-roll duo Jan and Dean at the Santa Monica Civic Auditorium, the T.A.M.I. show (the Teenage Awards Music International) was a departure from the “Shindig”-style pop programming of the time. The lineup was long and included white acts like Gerry and the Pacemakers, Billy J. Kramer and the Dakotas, the Beach Boys, Lesley Gore, and, as headliners, the Rolling Stones, but it was heavily weighted with black acts of all sorts: Chuck Berry, Marvin Gaye, the Supremes, Smokey Robinson and the Miracles, and James Brown and the Famous Flames.

The Stones had come to the States from England determined to play black R. & B. for a mainly white audience that did not know its Son House from its Howlin’ Wolf. They were already stars, and the T.A.M.I. producers had them scheduled to close the show. James Brown did not approve. “Nobody follows James Brown!” he kept telling the show’s director, Steve Binder. Mick Jagger himself was hesitant. He and Keith Richards were boys from Kent with an unusual obsession with American blues. They knew what Brown could do. In Santa Monica, they watched him from the wings, just twenty feet away, and, as they did, they grew sick with anxiety.


Spoiler



Brown, who had played the Chitlin Circuit for years, was genuinely incensed that the producers would put him on before pallid amateurs (in his mind) like the Stones. His performance, he later admitted, was a cutting contest that he refused to lose. As Brown puts it in his memoir, “James Brown: The Godfather of Soul,” “We did a bunch of songs, nonstop, like always. . . . I don’t think I ever danced so hard in my life, and I don’t think they’d ever seen a man move that fast.” It was a four-song set: the staccato blues number “Out of Sight”; an astonishing inside-out revival of “Prisoner of Love,” which had been recorded by smoothies like Billy Eckstine and Perry Como; the dramatic centerpiece “Please, Please, Please”; and the closer, “Night Train,” which the boxer Sonny Liston would play to get himself going in the gym.

What is there to say? If Astaire’s dancing was the graceful line of black-tie seduction, Brown’s was a paroxysm of sexual frenzy, a blend of Pentecostal possession and erotic release. RJ Smith’s “The One” is the book to read on James Brown. (The Profile to read is Philip Gourevitch’s brilliant “Mr. Brown,” published in 2002, four years before Brown’s death. Two veteran critics, Alan Light and Edna Gundersen, have written interesting pieces on the T.A.M.I. performance.) Smith quotes Brown as saying that the T.A.M.I. performance was the “highest energy” moment of his career: “I danced so hard my manager cried. But I really had to. What I was up against was pop artists—I was R. & B. I had to show ’em the difference, and believe me, it was hard.”

This was the first time that Brown, while singing “Please, Please, Please,” pulled out his “cape act,” in which, in the midst of his own self-induced hysteria, his fit of longing and desire, he drops to his knees, seemingly unable to go on any longer, at the point of collapse, or worse. His backup singers, the Flames, move near, tenderly, as if to revive him, and an offstage aide, Danny Ray, comes on, draping a cape over the great man’s shoulders. Over and over again, Brown recovers, throws off the cape, defies his near-death collapse, goes back into the song, back into the dance, this absolute abandonment to passion.

“It’s a Holiness feeling—like a Baptist thing,” Brown said of the act. “It’s a spiritual-background thing. You’re involved and you don’t want to quit. That’s the definition of soul, you know. Being involved and they try to stop you and you just don’t want to stop. The idea of changing capes came later, ’cause it’s good for show business.” As Smith writes, 

“That falling-to-the-knees-overcome-with-emotion dramaturgy is straight out of the Holiness Church, out of a belief system holding, in the charnel heat of the moment, that a person could be overpowered by a sudden tap from the Holy Ghost. Holy Ghost jumpers were what they called those filled with the spirit in the earliest days of Pentecostalism. It was a form of possession, of yielding with glory to a higher force. Many figures in the black Pentecostal tradition wore the cape. There was King Louis Narcisse, a preacher who modeled himself on Daddy Grace. . . . There was Brother Joe May, one of the major gospel voices of the ’50s and ’60s...”

Watching the film, it’s easy to see why Jagger was tempted to stay in his dressing room. This was 1964, and the Stones were not yet fully formed. They still played a mix of originals and covers (Berry’s “Around and Around,” Bobby Womack’s “It’s All Over Now”). Jagger had not quite worked out his peculiar blend of frugging and Satanic posturing. He is hardly Perry Como, but, compared with Brown, he is an anemic thing, a pretender. Nelson George, a sharp writer on race and music and much else, calls out Jagger at the T.A.M.I. show for his “lame funky chicken,” in contrast to Brown’s “proto-moon-walking, athletically daring performance.” Taking the stage after Brown, the Stones are Unitarians making nice:






Around and Around / Off the Hook / Time Is on My Side / It's All Over Now / I'm Alright / Let's Get Together

Richards would eventually say that the very idea of following James Brown was the biggest mistake of the Stones’ careers. “Just go out there and do your best,” Marvin Gaye had told Jagger. And he did. Jagger was never anything but admiring and respectful of James Brown—and he is one of the producers of “Get On Up.”


By all means, see the bio-pic. If nothing else, you’ll glimpse a movie star in Chadwick Boseman and at least the suggestion of an immortal. You’ll see that Brown was an abused and abusive man, as well as a source of radiance onstage. But start with T.A.M.I. (and listen to the “Live at the Apollo” recordings, too). An outfit called Shout! Factory issued a good cleaned-up DVD of the complete T.A.M.I. concert four years ago, and, to hype it, Steve Van Zandt rightly called it “the best rock movie you’ve never seen.” But the somewhat grainy eighteen minutes on YouTube will do you just fine. You’ll feel good. You’ll feel nice.



Spoiler



The T.A.M.I. Show, 1964


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2014)

..._*
Paul Butterfield's Better Days*_






Paul Butterfield - Vocals, electric piano & harp / Ronnie Barron - Organ, piano & electric piano
Geoff Muldaur - Guitar, slide guitar, piano & vocals / Amos Garett - Guitar / Billy Rich - Bass / Christopher Parker - Drums

Produced by Paul Butterfield & Geoff Muldaur

1. New Walkin' Blues (Robert Johnson) 0:00 / 2. Please Send Me Someone To Love (Percy Mayfield) 4:53
3. Broke My Baby's Heart (Ronnie Barron) 10:02 / 4. Done A Lot Of Wrong Things (Bobby Charles) 15:14
5. Baby Please Don't Go (Big Joe Williams) 19:06 / 6. Buried Alive In The Blues (Nick Gravenites) 22:39
7. Rule The Road (Eric von Schmidt) 26:22 / 8. Nobody's Fault But Mine (Nina Simone) 30:36
9. Highway 28 (Rod Hicks) 34:12


"We're the only band around that's playing rooted American music," Better Days vocalist and former folkie Geoff Muldaur told an interviewer when this album was first released in 1973, and with perhaps just a handful of exceptions he was right. The band's mix of various styles of blues, from rural (Robert Johnson), to cosmopolitan (Percy Mayfield), along with hints of New Orleans R&B, boogie woogie, and early rock and country, was tremendously out of step with the pop trends of its time.

These days, of course, there are many bands doing more or less the same thing (although rarely as well), but the fact that these guys couldn't have cared less about appearing trendy is one of the reasons why BETTER DAYS sounds timeless. Another reason, of course, is world class musicianship; Muldaur, Paul Butterfield, and stupendously stylish guitarist Amos Garrett in particular come across as both relaxed and passionate. Despite their essentially formalistic approach to music making, they never sound academic or sterile. BETTER DAYS is one of the great lost albums of the '70s.

www.allmusic.com/album/paul-butterfields-better-days-mw0000312871


----------



## daeman (Oct 23, 2014)

...
Πίνω κρασί και δε μεθώ - Ρος Ντέιλι + Σπυριδούλα Τουτουδάκη + Βασίλης Σταυρακάκης






Πίνω κρασί και δε μεθώ 
ρακή και δε με πιάνει
μόνο το μπρούσκο του σεβντά 
στην όρεξη με βγάνει

Δος μου τς αγάπης σου νερό 
να λούσω την καρδιά μου
γιατί τηνε γαριώσανε 
οι στεναγμοί, κερά μου


Πάντα καθίζω σα σε δώ, για δε μπορώ να στέκω
φως μου, το γιαντιλίκι σου και πώς θα το παλέψω

Να σε φιλήσω θέλω γω 'πό κάτω στο πιγούνι
εκειά που παίζει και χτυπά του τράγου το κουδούνι

Αγάπη δεν εγάτεχα, γιατί ήμουνα κοπέλι
μα δα που τη δοκίμασα γλυκιά 'ναι σαν το μέλι

Άρχιξε πάλι ο ποταμός θολός και κατεβαίνει
άρχιξε κι η αγάπη σου και στο κορμί μου μπαίνει

Το νάζι τση μελαχρινής η άσπρη δεν το κάνει
εκτός αν βάλει κόκκινο ή βυσσινί φουστάνι


Πίνω κρασί και δε μεθώ, ρακή και δε με πιάνει
Γιατί σαν ήμουνα μικιός ήπεσα στο καζάνι


----------



## daeman (Nov 3, 2014)

...
Got to move - Elmore James







(You) Got to move - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac







(I) Got to Move - Peter Green's Fleetwood Mac


----------



## daeman (Nov 4, 2014)

...
Βουνό με βουνό δε σμίγει (1946) - Μανώλης Χιώτης & Στελλάκης Περπινιάδης






Ένα μήνα σ' έχω χάσει, βρε μπαμπέσα
κι όποιο κέντρο και να ιδώ μπουκάρω μέσα
θα σε βρω, πού θα μου πας, κι αν έχεις φύγει
το βουνό με το βουνό μόνο δε σμίγει

Τι σου φταίω κάθε βράδυ κι είμαι σούρα
και οι φίλοι να μου κάνουνε καζούρα
να μου λένε θα τη βρεις κι αν έχει φύγει
το βουνό με το βουνό ποτέ δε σμίγει


Το βουνό - Alan Dalon






Σωτήρης Αλεξάκης: κιθάρα, τραγούδι / Βαγγελιώ Φασουλάκη: τραγούδι / Νίκος Βέργος: κιθάρα

Κι αν τυχόν κάποια βραδιά και σε τρακάρω
να το ξέρεις, με το ζόρι θα σε πάρω
σαν σε σκέφτομαι με πιάνουν κάτι ρίγη
Το βουνό με το βουνό μόνο δε σμίγει


----------



## Averell (Nov 5, 2014)

*Ευχαριστώ!*



daeman said:


> ...
> Βουνό με βουνό δε σμίγει (1946) - Μανώλης Χιώτης & Στελλάκης Περπινιάδης
> 
> ...
> ...



Τέλειο, φίλε! Πού να το ήξερες αναρτώντας το ότι μου έκανες και χάρη... Είχα ακούσει το cover στο ραδιόφωνο και το έψαχνα αλλά δεν το είχα εντοπίσει... Πολλά ευχαριστώ!


----------



## Averell (Nov 5, 2014)

...Ίσως όμως και να μην ήταν δικό τους το cover που άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο... Δε βλέπω να έχουν ακόμα δισκογραφία...


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2014)

Averell said:


> Τέλειο, φίλε! Πού να το ήξερες αναρτώντας το ότι μου έκανες και χάρη... Είχα ακούσει το cover στο ραδιόφωνο και το έψαχνα αλλά δεν το είχα εντοπίσει... Πολλά ευχαριστώ!



Μπορεί να μην το ήξερα, αλλά γι' αυτό τα ποστάρω, για τη χάρη τους. Κι αν αυτή η χάρη δώσει χαρά σε κάποιον, τότε εκπληρώνουν το σκοπό τους. Γι' αυτό ευχαριστώ κι εγώ.  

Με την ευκαιρία, μπορεί να σου αρέσουν και αυτά τα Χιώτικα, ο Σωτήρης Αλεξάκης με τον Γιάννη Παξιμαδάκη κι έναν παλιόφιλο (που πολλές φορές έχει τύχει να τραγουδήσουμε μαζί σε γλέντια μέχρι τελικής πτώσης, ανάτασης κι Ανάστασης, μεθυσμένοι κι αμέθυστοι, μα πάντα μεθυστικοί ), τον Στέφανο Κουρουπάκη, εις εξοχικήν τοποθεσίαν κάπου στην Κρήτη (όπως οι Alan Dalon, εκεί παίζουν και αυτοί, με λημέρι το Ηράκλειο και γύρες, πολλές γύρες):

Αφού το θες / Λαός και Κολωνάκι / Παρτίδες - Trio Le









Averell said:


> ...Ίσως όμως και να μην ήταν δικό τους το cover που άκουσα στο ραδιόφωνο... Δε βλέπω να έχουν ακόμα δισκογραφία...



Σκέψου όμως ότι πάει πια η ανάγκη για ηχογράφηση σε βινύλιο ή για ντέμο δισκάκια, τα σινγκλ έγιναν ψηφιακά κι ένας σταθμός μπορεί να εκπέμψει από όποια πηγή ήχου βρει εύκαιρη.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2014)

...
Private Idaho - The B52's


----------



## daeman (Nov 11, 2014)

...
Can't you hear me knocking - Rolling Stones with the guitar genius of Mick Taylor


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2014)

...
Nobody Loves Me But My Mother - B.B. King






and she could be jivin' too...


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

...
Clever Trevor - Ian Dury & the Blockheads


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2014)

...
There Ain't Half Been Some Clever Bastards - Ian Dury & the Blockheads






Noel Coward was a charmer
As a writer he was Brahma
Velvet, jackets and pajamas
The gay divorcee and other dramas

There ain't half been some clever bastards
(Lucky bleeders, lucky bleeders)
There ain't half been some clever bastards

Van Gogh did some eyeball pleasers
He must have been a pencil squeezer
He didn't do the Mona Lisa
That was an Italian geezer

Einstein can't be classed as witless
He claimed atoms were the littlest
When you did a bit of splitting-em-ness
Frighten everybody shitless

There ain't half been some clever bastards
Probably got help from their mum
(Who had help from her mum)

There ain't half been some clever bastards
Now that we've had some
Let's hope that there's lots more to come


----------



## daeman (Nov 20, 2014)

...
Scarborough Fair / Canticle - Simon & Garfunkel






For Mike Nichols, who graduated from life yesterday. That's the catch in life, Catch-22.


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2014)

...
Πίσω από τις γρίλιες - Φατμέ






Στα παλιά μας μοναστήρια
είδα γέρους να μιλάνε για θεούς
μες της πόλης τα σκουπίδια
είδα χίλιους ξεχασμένους μου γνωστούς

Κι οι πλατείες μας φουντώνουνε στη βία
οι εμπόροι, οι δασκάλοι κι οι ληστές
μας πουλάνε νοσταλγία 
και ενέσεις απ' το χτες... το χτες...

Στ' ακρογιάλια είδα φίλους
να ορκίζονται σε όρκους τρομερούς
σε σχολές και σε γραφεία
τους ξανάδα γερασμένους και χλωμούς

Κι οι αλήτες γυροφέρνουνε στα πάρκα
να ξανάβρουν τις χαμένες τους βραδιές
εσύ πίσω από τις γρίλιες
βλέπεις μόνο τις σκιές... τις σκιές...

Τα παλιά καλά τραγούδια
μας αφήσαν, θέλει θάρρος να το λες
κι οι παλιές μου θεωρίες
δε μου φτάνουν να σ' αγγίξω όταν κλαις

Κι οι πλατείες μας φουντώνουνε στη βία
οι εμπόροι, οι δασκάλοι κι οι ληστές
μας πουλάνε νοσταλγία 
και ενέσεις απ' το χτες... το χτες...


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

...
Ο Am Gariad - Cate Le Bon


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2014)

...
Feel (Syd Barrett) - Cate Le Bon


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2014)

...
Forty days and forty nights (_Cadillac Records_) - Buddy Guy


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2014)

...
I'm coming home in the morning - Lou Pride






"I'm Com'un Home In The Morn'un", in Northern soul English.


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2014)

...
Return to sender - Otis Blackwell


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2014)

...
Daddy Rolling Stone - Otis Blackwell







Derek Martin







The Who


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2014)

...
C2C - DMC DJ team World Champions 2005 set






Turntablism.


----------



## daeman (Dec 5, 2014)

daeman said:


> ...
> Με την ευκαιρία, μπορεί να σου αρέσουν και αυτά τα Χιώτικα, ο Σωτήρης Αλεξάκης με τον Γιάννη Παξιμαδάκη κι έναν παλιόφιλο, τον Στέφανο Κουρουπάκη...



Προαίσθημα






Στίχοι – μουσική: Γιάννης Παξιμαδάκης, Τραγούδι: Βαγγελιώ Φασουλάκη
Γιάννης Παξιμαδάκης: μπουζούκι / Σωτήρης Αλεξάκης: κιθάρα / Στέφανος Κουρουπάκης: κοντραμπάσο


----------



## Earion (Dec 13, 2014)

*Villagers of Ioannina City - Zvara *





 
Πάρτε ζβάρα τα βουνά τις κορφές
νησιά και πόλεις, τα χωριά, γιοφύρια
άιντε πάρτε τα βρε

Πάρτε ζβάρα τα βουνά τις κορφές
νησιά και πόλεις, τα χωριά, γιοφύρια
και αλωνίστε τα βρε

Πάρτε ζβόρα και άντε πιάστε τα βρε
πιάστε δρόμους, πλατείες, τα στενά στη γύρα
άιντε πιάστε τα βρε

Πάρτε ζβόρα και άντε πιάστε τα βρε
πιάστε δρόμους, πλατείες, τα στενά στη γύρα
και πατήστε τα βρε

Πάρτε τα ζβάρα όλα κάψτε τα βρε
βρείτε κάθε παλιό, κάθε σάπιο και μαύρο
και άιντε κάψτε το βρε

Πάρτε τα ζβάρα όλα κάψτε τα βρε
κάψτε κάθε παλιό, για να βγει από μέσα
ο πιο όμορφος ανθός

Από το EP Zvara / Karakolia (Mantra Records), που κυκλοφόρησε στις 13 Νοεμβρίου 2014

Υ.Γ. Τους VIC μας τους έχουν συστήσει ο Δαεμάνος και ο Πιδύος


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2014)

...
Καρακόλια - Villagers of Ioannina City






Τούτοι οι μπάτσοι που ‘ρθαν τώρα
Τούτοι οι μπάτσοι που ‘ρθαν τώρα
Τούτοι οι μπάτσοι που ‘ρθαν τώρα
Τι γυρεύουν τέτοιαν ώρα;



Spoiler



Ήρθανε να μας ρεστάρουν
Ήρθανε να μας ρεστάρουν
Ήρθανε να μας ρεστάρουν
Και κουμάντο να μας κάνουν

Μπάτσοι και χωροφυλάκοι
Μπάτσοι και χωροφυλάκοι
Μπάτσοι και χωροφυλάκοι
Άιντε κι ένα φασιστάκι

Πω πω πω πω πω πω, τις πουτάνες
Πω πω πω πω πω πω, οι πατσαβούρες

Μάγκες, πιάστε τα γιοφύρια
Μάγκες, πιάστε τα γιοφύρια
Μάγκες, πιάστε τα γιοφύρια
Μπάτσοι, κλάστε μας τ’ αρ***ια


Και λάιβ, πέρυσι.


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

...
Turnin' my heartbeat up - The M.V.P.'s







It's Soul time - Shirley Ellis







Northern soul, that is:







_Northern Soul_ Film Soundtrack Disc 1








Spoiler



1. Right Track - Billy Butler
2. Back Street - Edwin Starr
3. Soul Time - Shirley Ellis
4. I Gotta Find Me Somebody - The Velvets
5. If This Is Love - The Precisions
6. Seven Day Lover - James Fountain
7. You Don't Mean It - Towanda Barnes
8. The Night - Frankie Valli
9. I'm Com'un Home In The Morn'un - Lou Pride
10. (Just Say) You're Wanted And Needed - Gwen Owens
11. They'll Never Know Why - Freddy Chavez
12. Tear Stained Face - Don Varner
13. Crying Over You - Duke Browner
14. Exus Trek - Luther Ingram
15. Too Late - Larry Williams & Johnny Watson
16. Your Autumn Of Tomorrow - The Crow
17. I'm Gone - Eddie Parker
18. I Really Love You - The Tomangoes
19. This Love Starved Heart Of Mine (It's Killing Me) - Marvin Gaye
20. Stick By Me Baby - The Salvadores
21. Time - Edwin Starr
22. Come On Train - Don Thomas
23. Lonely For You Baby - Sam Dees
24. Gone With The Wind Is My Love - Rita & The Tiaras
25. Suspicion - The Originals
26. Turning My Heartbeat Up - The MVP's
27. Time Will Pass You By - Tobi Legend


_Northern Soul_ Film Soundtrack Disc 2








Spoiler



1. She'll Come Running Back - Mel Britt
2. Little Love Affair - Patrinell Staten
3. You Don't Love Me - Epitome Of Sound
4. I Just Can't Live My Life (Without You Babe) - Linda Jones
5. What Good Am I Without You - Darrow Fletcher
6. I Surrender - Eddie Holman
7. I Don't Like To Lose - The Group feat Cecil Washington
8. In Love - Tony Galla
9. I Was Born To Love You - Herbert Hunter
10. I Really Love You - Jimmy Burns
11. Blowing My Mind To Pieces - Bob Relf
12. Please Stay - The Ivories
13. The Chase Is On - Johnny Howard
14. You Left Me - The Admirations
15. Ain't Gonna Run No More - The Royal Esquires
16. Love Slave - The Antellects
17. As Long As You Love Me (I'll Stay) - Ronnie & Robyn
18. My Lonely Feeling - Milton James
19. Can You Win - Charlene & The Soul Serenaders
20. This Won't Change - Lester Tipton
21. Love Factory - Eloise Laws
22. Under Your Powerful Love - Joe Tex
23. It Really Hurts Me Girl - The Carstairs
24. Hung Up On Your Love - The Montclairs
25. Baby Don't You Weep - Edward Hamilton & The Arabians
26. The Magic Touch - Melba Moore
27. If You Ever Walked Out Of My Life - Dena Barnes


thebritishsubcultures.com/northern-soul-the-film-soundtrack/


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2014)

...
_Northern Soul : Living for the Weekend_ BBC Documentary






The northern soul phenomenon was the most exciting underground British club movement of the 1970s. At its highpoint, thousands of disenchanted white working class youths across the north of England danced to obscure, mid-60s Motown-inspired sounds until the sun rose. A dynamic culture of fashions, dance moves, vinyl obsession and much more grew up around this - all fuelled by the love of rare black American soul music with an express-train beat.

Through vivid first-hand accounts and rare archive footage, this film charts northern soul's dramatic rise, fall and rebirth. It reveals the scene's roots in the mod culture of the 1960s and how key clubs like Manchester's Twisted Wheel and Sheffield's Mojo helped create the prototype that would blossom in the next decade.

By the early 1970s a new generation of youngsters in the north were transforming the old ballrooms and dancehalls of their parents' generation into citadels of the northern soul experience, creating a genuine alternative to mainstream British pop culture. This was decades before the internet, when people had to travel great distances to enjoy the music they felt so passionate about.

Set against a rich cultural and social backdrop, the film shows how the euphoria and release that northern soul gave these clubbers provided an escape from the bleak reality of their daily lives during the turbulent 1970s. After thriving in almost total isolation from the rest of the UK, northern soul was commercialized and broke nationwide in the second half of the 70s. But just as this happened, the once-healthy rivalry between the clubs in the north fell apart amidst bitter in-fighting over the direction the scene should go.

Today, northern soul is more popular than ever, but it was back in the 1970s that one of the most fascinating and unique British club cultures rose to glory. Contributors include key northern soul DJs like Richard Searling, Ian Levine, Colin Curtis, Kev Roberts, alongside Lisa Stansfield, Norman Jay, Pete Waterman, Marc Almond, Peter Stringfellow and others.

www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b04bf1lf


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2014)

...
Don't Wait (_The Breeze: An Appreciation of JJ Cale_) - Eric Clapton & Friends







Call Me The Breeze


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2014)

...
Επειδή εδώ απ' έξω ούτε τη μύτη σου δε βλέπεις, Hazy Shade of Winter - Simon & Garfunkel






Time, time, time, see what's become of me
While I looked around for my possibilities
I was so hard to please
...
I look around,
leaves are brown
And the sky
is a hazy shade of winter

Look around,
leaves are brown
There's a patch of snow on the ground

Κι επειδή εκτός από ακουστικές έχουμε και οπτικές αδυναμίες (που τις είχαμε και νεανικές), The Bangles:


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2014)

...
Vance Arnold & The Avengers Live at the Esquire Club, Sheffield, 1963 (Joe Cocker's first demo)






1. Sixteen Tons / 2. Money / 3. Georgia / 4. News is Out / 5. You'd Better Move On / 6. I'm Free / 7. Ride On, Josephine
8. Money (encore)

Some people say a man is made outta mud
A poor man's made outta muscle and blood
Muscle and blood and skin and bones
A mind that's a-weak and a back that's strong

You load sixteen tons, what do you get?
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter, don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store


The Weight (_Mad Dogs and Englishmen_) - Joe Cocker






I pulled into Nazareth, was feelin' about half past dead
I just need some place where I can lay my head
"Hey, mister, can you tell me where a man might find a bed?"
He just grinned and shook my hand, "No" was all he said


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2014)

Αιωνία του· μου άρεσε το τελευταίο.






Bacon Fat - Andre Williams


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2014)

Άντε και μια κότα με πιασίματα






The Greasy Chicken - Andre Williams


----------



## Costas (Dec 23, 2014)

Εδώ μου θυμίζει τον Beefheart:






Chicken Thighs - Andre Williams


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2014)

...
Christmas wish - Andre Williams






Κι από χρόνου!


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2014)

...
Bony Moronie - The Who


----------



## daeman (Dec 31, 2014)

...
Santa Claus - The Sonics


----------



## Costas (Jan 4, 2015)

Ένα πολύ όμορφο ντουέτο: Airelle Besson τρομπέτα - Nelson Veras κιθάρα:






από το δίσκο τους Prelude:


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2015)

...
*The Afro-Eurasian Eclipse* (1971) - Duke Ellington






Duke Ellington – piano / Mercer Ellington, Money Johnson, Eddie Preston, Cootie Williams - trumpet
Malcolm Taylor, Booty Wood - trombone / Chuck Connors - bass trombone / Russell Procope - alto saxophone, clarinet
Norris Turney - clarinet, alto saxophone, flute / Harold Ashby, Paul Gonsalves - tenor saxophone
Harry Carney - baritone saxophone / Joe Benjamin - bass / Rufus Jones - drums

1. Chinoiserie / 2. Didgeridoo / 3. Afrique / 4. Acht O'Clock Rock / 6. Tang / 7. True / 8. Hard Way


This is really this chinoiserie. Last year, we, about this time, we premiered a new suite titled _The Afro-Eurasian Eclipse_. And of course the title was inspired by a statement made by a Mr. Marshall McLuhan of the University of Toronto. Mr. McLuhan says that the whole world is going oriental and that no one will be able to retain his or her identity, not even the orientals. And of course, we travel around the world, a lot, and in the last five or six years we too have noticed this thing to be true. So as a result, we have done a sort of a thing, a parallel or something, and we’d like to play a little piece of it for you.

In this particular segment, ladies and gentlemen, we have adjusted our perspective to that of the kangaroo and the didgeridoo. This automatically throws us either down under and/or out back, and from that point of view it’s most improbable that anyone will ever know exactly who is enjoying the shadow of whom.

Harold Ashby has been inducted into the responsibility and the obligation of possibly scraping off a tiny bit of the charisma of his chinoiserie, immediately after our piano player has completed his rikki-tikki.

~ Duke Ellington


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2015)

...
Didgeridoo - Chopteeth Afrofunk Big Band


----------



## Costas (Jan 12, 2015)

Ωραία ορχήστρα, μπράβο! (εγώ μέτρησα πάντως 9 κομμάτια, όχι 8, και το τελευταίο κλείνει εντελώς τζούφια για κατακλείδα κοτζάμ σουίτας· περίεργο!) Επίσης αυτά τα περί έκλειψης των φυλών του ΜακΛούαν, που τη διαπίστωσαν και οι ίδιοι τα τελευταία χρόνια στις περιοδείες τους, δεν τα κατάλαβα...Σημασία έχει πως είναι πλούσια, χορταστική μουσική, γεμάτη (ηχο)χρώματα.

Νά κι ένα μέρος από την Far East Suite του:


----------



## daeman (Jan 13, 2015)

To celebrate David Bowie's 68th birthday this year, artist Helen Green made this very fun illustration of David Bowie showing him change throughout the years in animated GIF form. Bowie has inhabited so many different hairstyles and faces and styles that he almost looks like a different person each time.


Strange fascination, fascinating me
Changes are taking the pace I'm going through

Changes
Pretty soon now you're gonna get older
Time may change me
But I can't trace time
​




You can see the individual faces in black and white here.







http://sploid.gizmodo.com/see-david-bowie-transform-over-the-years-in-one-animate-1679123029


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2015)

...
Cymatics - Nigel Stanford






'Cymatics' is the science of visualizing audio frequencies.
All of the experiments are real. Read about how it was made and the science behind the visuals:

BEHIND THE SCENES

The most unusual part of making Cymatics was the fact that the music was written after the video was filmed. 

In 1999 I watched a documentary on 'Synesthesia' - a disorder that effects [sic, affects] the audio and visual functions of the brain. People with the disorder hear a sound when they see bright colors, or see a color when they hear various sounds. I don't have it (I don't think), but I have always felt that bass frequencies are red, and treble frequencies are white.

This got me thinking that it would be cool to make a music video where every time a sound plays, you see a corresponding visual element. Many years later, I saw some videos about Cymatics - the science of visualizing audio frequencies, and the idea for the video was born. 

[...] http://nigelstanford.com/Cymatics/Behind_the_Scenes.aspx


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2015)

...
Hihache - Lafayette Afro Rock Band







Raff


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2015)

...
Chocolate Candy - Soulful Strings


----------



## daeman (Jan 18, 2015)

...
Fat Cakes - Jimmy McGriff


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2015)

...
Raggamuffin - Dennis Brown & Gregory Issacs






Days of wine and roses are no longer around
Strictly raggamuffin, just a rule up di town


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2015)

...
Από τους 2 Cellos μαζί με τον Έλτον Τζον, ένα από τα πιο αγαπημένα μου κομμάτια (από κείνα τα σημαδιακά που ίδρωσα μικρός να βγάλω με τ' αφτί, πριν μάθω να διαβάζω παρτιτούρα, άσε που τέτοιες παρτιτούρες δύσκολα βρίσκαμε τότε· κι όταν βρίσκαμε ήταν πανάκριβες. Oh well...): 

Oh Well:







Ωστόσο, καλύτερη εκτέλεση από την πρωτότυπη των Fleetwood Mac —με τη φωνή και την κιθάρα του Πίτερ Γκριν (και του Ντάνι Κέργουαν) από το _Then Play On*_— μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω ακούσει:






I can't help about the shape I'm in
I can't sing, I ain't pretty and my legs are thin
But don't ask me what I think of you
I might not give the answer that you want me to

Oh well

** If music be the food of love, play on.*
Give me excess of it that, surfeiting,
The appetite may sicken, and so die.
That strain again, it had a dying fall.
Oh, it came o'er my ear like the sweet sound,
That breathes upon a bank of violets,
Stealing and giving odor. Enough, no more.
'Tis not so sweet now as it was before.
O spirit of love, how quick and fresh art thou,
That, notwithstanding thy capacity
Receiveth as the sea, nought enters there,
Of what validity and pitch soe'er,
But falls into abatement and low price
Even in a minute. So full of shapes is fancy
That it alone is high fantastical.

_Twelfth Night_, Act 1, Scene 1

Για όσους τα ψειρίζουν (και στη Λεξιλογία δεν είμαστε λίγοι), το Oh well χωρίς κόμμα. 
Και, ναι, το 'χω ξαναβάλει· το κομμάτι, όχι το κόμμα.


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2015)

Ο Μαρξ 62 ετών, σε στιγμές χαλάρωσης, σε μια επίσκεψή του στον φίλο του τον Ένγκελς.


----------



## nickel (Feb 3, 2015)

Huh?


----------



## Costas (Feb 3, 2015)

Είναι ο εξής γνωστός στο νήμα και μη εξαιρετέος κύριος:


----------



## OldBullLee (Feb 12, 2015)

Το ανακάλυψα και σας το παραθέτω αυθωρεί και παραχρήμα, διότι δεν μπορεί να λείπει από αυτό το thread. Ελπίζω να συμφωνείτε.


----------



## Costas (Feb 22, 2015)

Lead Belly, Folk-Music Giant, Has a Smithsonian Moment
By ALAN LIGHT / NYT

"Lead Belly: The Smithsonian Folkways Collection," a five-CD set, is scheduled to be released, and "Legend of Lead Belly," a documentary, will have its television premiere.


----------



## Costas (Feb 23, 2015)

Yeah!!! Wow!!! Oh!!!






King Crimson, “Red” (from 2012 DVD _Live in Argentina 1994_)


----------



## daeman (Feb 26, 2015)

Costas said:


> Yeah!!! Wow!!! Oh!!!
> ...


Κώστα, φλίπαρες φρίπαρες;  Σε συμμερίζομαι.


Για άλλο όμως ήρθα εδώ:

*Valia Calda* is a project founded in London by brothers Thodoris & Nikos Ziarkas. A project that fulfills their shared passion for composing and performing music that is inspired by the Greek Folk tradition, whilst drawing influences from a vast variety of styles.

Their involvement with the Greek traditional music from an early age, followed by their interest in contemporary music has created the urge to combine into their music Mediterranean sounds, Jazz harmonies, complex Balkan rhythms and free improvisation.

The diversity of rhythmic language, improvisations, and sounds that is brought into compositions, alongside with experimental arrangements of Greek folk tunes merges the group’s material. Each member embraces the material with a unique approach and creativity exploring new sonic possibilities and always expanding the group’s musical boundaries. 

Valia Calda was invited to appear on the BBC Proms Plus Late series in September 2014, an event that was recorded and broadcasted by Radio 3. Other performances include EFG London Jazz Festival 2014 and Cambridge Jazz Weekend amongst others. The band’s debut EP was released in November 2014 as an independent production, which will be followed by a European tour.

Rob Milne: bass clarinet/clarinet/flute, Sam Warner: trumpet & flugelhorn, Nikos Ziarkas: guitar/oud/electronics, Thodoris Ziarkas: double bass, Gaspar Sena: drums


Epirus Suite







Neda







Ornette in space






28.02.2015: Avgo / Thessaloniki, Greece, http://avgo.music-village.gr/gr/component/k2/item/141-valia_calda


----------



## Costas (Mar 2, 2015)

Πολύ ωραία τα δύο πρώτα, ωραίες ενορχηστρώσεις. Πλήκτρα υποθέτω παίζει ο Νίκος Ζιάρκας, γιατί "electronics" δεν άκουσα. 

Ε ναι, το Red είναι μνημειώδης σύνθεση στα πλαίσια της ροκ. Πλούσιο πράμα, σε μέτρα, σε μέρη, σε ενέργεια. Εφάμιλλο και κτγμ καλύτερο από τις καλύτερες δυνατές ινστρουμένταλ στιγμές των Led Zeppelin (Houses of the Holy) και των Deep Purple (Fireball).

Και του Terry Riley, ωραία σύνθεση!

Αλλά για άλλο ήρθα :):
Orrin Keepnews, Record Executive and Producer of Jazz Classics, Dies at 91
NATE CHINEN / NYT
Mr. Keepnews, a four-time Grammy winner, produced classic albums from the likes of Sonny Rollins, Thelonious Monk and Bill Evans, and helped found Riverside Records. 

Στη μνήμη του, λοιπόν:


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

...
Now that's a lounge lizard if I've ever seen one!  In a sentimental mood, too.








In a Sentimental Mood - The Lounge Lizards


----------



## daeman (Mar 4, 2015)

...
No Pain For Cakes - The Lounge Lizards


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Από τις πάμπολλες εκτελέσεις του In a Sentimental Mood, αυτή μοιάζει αρκετά με την παραπάνω των cool Αργόσχολων Σαυρών (ή μάλλον το αντίστροφο), και μου είναι είναι και πολύ αγαπητή.


----------



## Marinos (Mar 6, 2015)

Costas said:


> Από τις πάμπολλες εκτελέσεις του In a Sentimental Mood, αυτή μοιάζει αρκετά με την παραπάνω των cool Αργόσχολων Σαυρών



Σημαίνει μάλλον κάτι σαν «ζιγκολό». 
Ο Τζον Λιούρι ασχολείται λέει με τη ζωγραφική τώρα. Μα τι μου θυμίσατε!


----------



## Costas (Mar 6, 2015)

Marinos said:


> Σημαίνει μάλλον κάτι σαν «ζιγκολό».


Εδώ το λέει χωρίς συγκεκριμένη αναφορά στο ζιγκολίκι: An idle man who spends his time in places frequented by rich and fashionable people. Κάτι σαν παράσιτο των σαλονιών.
Και εδώ επίσης: a person who does no work and who likes to be with rich fashionable people.
Τέλος πάντων, αυτό δεν αναιρεί τη δυνατότητα να αναφερθεί κανείς στην κυριολεξία, όπως ας πούμε κάνει η φωτογραφία που έβαλε ο daeman.


----------



## daeman (Mar 6, 2015)

Costas said:


> ...
> Τέλος πάντων, αυτό δεν αναιρεί τη δυνατότητα να αναφερθεί κανείς στην κυριολεξία, όπως ας πούμε κάνει η φωτογραφία που έβαλε ο daeman.



Η φωτογραφία που έβαλε ο daeman είναι, λέει, πραγματική (το «λέει» επειδή η πηγή είναι η Daily Mail): 

This lizard was caught on camera apparently strumming a leaf to its heart's content. The forest dragon lizard was spotted in the unusual pose by professional photographer Aditya Permana in Yogyakarta, Indonesia. The 33-year-old caught the comical snap earlier this week and watched the critter for more than an hour before it began practicing its chords.

Ωστόσο, ενώ η φωτογραφία μού άρεσε, δεν μου πολυάρεσε το λογοπαίγνιο που έκαναν στον τίτλο τους (Is he playing Thin Lizard?) κι αποφάσισα να παίξω με την κυριολεξία της φράσης lounge lizard, όπως διάλεξαν τη μεταφορική της σημασία για το όνομά τους οι Lounge Lizards —η πρώτη λεκτική και ακουστική εικόνα που σχηματίστηκε στο νου μου μόλις είδα τη φωτογραφία. Καλός ο Φιλ Λάινοτ και οι Thin Lizzy, αλλά μπρος στους αδελφούς Λούρι και την παρέα τους...
Πιο ακριβές βέβαια θα ήταν το lounging lizard, έλα όμως που δεν ξέρω μουσικό ή μπάντα με αυτό το όνομα. 

Για τη σημασία της φράσης lounge lizard τώρα —την παραδοσιακή τουλάχιστον, γιατί φαίνεται πως έχει επεκταθεί— από τον Γουίλιαμ Σάφαϊρ:

ON LANGUAGE 
*By WILLIAM SAFIRE; Couch Potatoes and Lounge Lizards 

*Published: March 08, 1987 

THERE I WAS, LYING on my back, bubble gum wadded in my cheek, a copy of ''Sheena, Queen of the Jungle'' held before my deliciously shocked eyes, ready to yell the fa-vorite comic-book sound, ''Aieeeee!'' as the muscular maiden pounced on some unsuspecting leopard, when my mother appeared at the doorway like a Neil Simon heroine to pronounce the awful imprecation: ''Lounge lizard!'' 

This meant I was being told to go out and get some fresh air, or get a job, or do something otherwise active and edifying. I did not realize it at the time, but lounge lizard was a phrase coined around 1912 to refer not to the merely lazy but to the stingily lascivious: the person being derogated was a young cheapskate who tried to pet in a girl's parlor without first taking her out and springing for a soda and a movie. 

Synonymous phrases were _parlor snake_ and _chairwarmer_, but the alliteration and z sound in lounge lizard won out, especially with the later, second meaning of one who hangs out in cocktail lounges. Laziness, without the overlay of stinginess, appeared in such words as _dillydallier_, _lotus-eater, goldbrick_ and, one of my favorite Americanisms, _lollygagger_. In time, the mental picture of a reptile lying on a rock in the sun superseded the meaning of the penny-pinching lecher. 






​
Για να έχει και μουσική το ποστ —και μάλιστα αργόσχολες σαύρες πάλι, σε εντελώς διαφορετικό κλίμα όμως— οι Austin Lounge Lizards, μια σατιρική μπάντα μπλούγκρας από το Τέξας (σύμφωνα με τους ίδιους «the most laughable band in show business»), ενεργή από το 1980.

We've been through some crappy times before






You say the last elections didn't turn out like you planned
you're feeling blue and clueless, you just don't understand
You're sad and soaky, somber, solemn, moping and morose
you're woeful, doleful, weak and weary, semi-comatose

You stare at your computer screen devoid of joy and hope
you're so depressed you can't get dressed, you're noosing up a rope
But just remind yourself when you can't stand it anymore
that we've been through some crappy times before

We've been through some crappy times before
slavery and bribe and knavery and the Civil War
Don't stop caring, stop despairing, get up off the floor
'cause we've been through some crappy times before

Intolerable intolerance has swept across the land
the Gospel thumpin' homophobes have got the upper hand
They're peeping through the windows and they're creeping through the door
but we've been through some crappy times before

We've been through some crappy times before
McCarthyism, Prohibition and the World War
We're up the creek, the boat is leaking, still we'll reach the shore
'cause we've been through some crappy times before

Though we hear reassurances that everything is fine
it's been a while since we heard a canary in this mine
Just when you think it's really bad, it gets a little worse
but keep on looking forward, though we're going in reverse

You shout out that the Emperor's not wearing any clothes
he lies so much that you could hang your laundry from his nose
The fox is in the hen-house and the wolf is at the door
but we've been through some crappy times before

We've been through some crappy times before
indiscretions, floods, depressions, Vietnam and more
The sun has set but don't forget, another day's in store
'cause we've been through some crappy times before

Yes, we've been through some crappy times before
Yes, we've been through some crappy times, crappy times, crappy times


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2015)

...
Introduction & Rondo Capriccioso - The Commander In Chief & Craig Ogden






This is the first ever guitar recording of Introduction & Rondo Capriccioso (by C. Saint-Saens), which is normally played by violin virtuosos. The video was filmed outside the Opera House in Oslo, Norway, in August 2014. It was produced/directed and edited by Elisabeth Hagen (The Commander-In-Chief´s manager). The album was recorded at Velvet Recording, Norway, in July 2014.


The violin-and-orchestra piece was written in 1863 by Camille Saint-Saëns for virtuoso violinist Pablo de Sarasate.

"This is my favorite song of all the classical ones I have recorded," says the Commander-In-Chief, who plays a seven-string Ibanez model. "It has a very sad but also unpredictable and playful vibe to it. It was the first song we picked for the album, and the entire album was built around it.

"I wasn't sure if the last minute and 34 seconds (from 8:12 onward) would be physically possible to play on guitar when I started studying this piece of music.

"While looking at the score, I noticed it would require rapid changes between various techniques—sweeping, tapping and alternate picking—in order to hit all the notes. It was a huge challenge to be able to do that and keep an even sound. _Only after practicing it six to eight hours a day for six months did I know it was doable._

"This song has never been recorded as a guitar version before; I used the violin version of the great J. Heifetz as my reference."

http://www.guitarworld.com/commander-chief-premieres-introduction-et-rondo-capriccioso-music-video

*The Commander-In-Chief* (born Berit Hagen in 1989) is a Norwegian female guitarist and singer. She plays metal-pop / classical-crossover.

Berit Hagen was born in Bergen, Norway in 1989. She has lived in several countries, including Norway, the USA and UK. She speaks several languages fluently, including Norwegian, English, Italian, and French. When she lived in Chicago she took lessons in visual art with the established artist Linda Cohn. She started playing the guitar in 2005, at the age of 16.

The world's biggest metal magazine Metal Hammer has called her "The Queen Of Shred" and has proclaimed her one of the world's ten most exciting metal guitarists. Ron "Bumblefoot" Thal in Guns N' Roses has said about her that "She is a great talent with proper metal spirit". Total Guitar Magazine said this: It's a sad fact that when you think of shred guitarists, the majority of them will be men. Enter The Commander-In-Chief, a seven-string wielding uber shredding female who's ready to melt faces and shatter stereotypes. This Norwegian Metal maiden has her eyes set to command and conquer the masses.


----------



## daeman (Mar 9, 2015)

...
From a deadbeat to an old greaser - Jethro Tull






From an old greaser to a deadbeat  :

You're the One That I Want (Grease) - Tragedy: All Metal Tribute to the Bee Gees & Beyond


----------



## daeman (Mar 11, 2015)

...
Μια που πιάσαμε την _Μπαλάντα του γέρου ναυτικού_ εκεί, εδώ οι Tiger Lillies στο Festival Temps d'Images τον Οκτώβριο του 2012:

The Rime of the Ancient Mariner - The Tiger Lillies & Mark Holthutsen


----------



## daeman (Mar 15, 2015)

...
Canción Mixteca (_Paris, Texas_) - Ry Cooder






¡Qué lejos estoy del suelo donde he nacido!
inmensa nostalgia invade mi pensamiento;
y al verme tan solo y triste cual hoja al viento,
quisiera llorar, quisiera morir de sentimiento.

¡Oh Tierra del Sol! Suspiro por verte
ahora que lejos yo vivo sin luz, sin amor;
y al verme tan solo y triste cual hoja al viento,
quisiera llorar, quisiera morir de sentimiento.


----------



## daeman (Mar 16, 2015)

...
Chicken Song - Xylouris White











The pensive joy within _Goats _stems from two musicians of seemingly disparate backgrounds, communicating together with the tools they know best and as well as anyone else who has ever used them. Here though, with new partners and parameters, they’ve struck upon something challenging, wholly inventive, and rewarding. 

pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/19903-xylouris-white-goats/


----------



## daeman (Mar 17, 2015)

...
Μπαγάσας - Νικόλας Άσιμος






Aφήνω πίσω τις αγορές και τα παζάρια
Θέλω να τρέξω στις καλαμιές και τα λιβάδια
να ξαναγίνω καβαλάρης
και ξαναέλα να με πάρεις, ουρανέ
για δεν υπήρξα κατεργάρης
και τη χρειάζομαι τη χάρη σου, μωρέ

Ρε μπαγάσα! Περνάς καλά εκεί πάνω;
Μιαν ανάσα γυρεύω για να γιάνω
Δεν το πιστεύω να με χλευάζεις
σαν σε χαζεύω, δε χαμπαριάζεις
Πρότεινέ μου κάποια λύση
δε θα σου παρακοστίσει

Και θα σου φτιάχνω τραγουδάκια
με τα πιο όμορφα στιχάκια στο ρεφρέν
Για το χαμένο μου αγώνα
που τ' αστεράκια μείναν μόνα να τον κλαιν

Αφήνω πίσω το σαματά και τους ανθρώπους
Έχω χορτάσει κατραπακιές και ψάχνω τρόπους
πώς να ξεφύγω από τη μοίρα
κι έχω μέσα μου πλημμύρα, ουρανέ
για δεν υπήρξα κατεργάρης
και θα το θες να με φλερτάρεις, γαλανέ

Ρε μπαγάσα! Περνάς καλά εκεί πάνω;
Κάνε πάσα καμιά ματιά και χάμω
κει που κοιμάσαι και αρμενίζεις
ξάφνου αστράφτεις και μπουμπουνίζεις
κι ότι σου 'ρθει κατεβάζεις
μη θαρρείς πως με ταράζεις

Γιατί σου φτιάχνω τραγουδάκια
με τα πιο όμορφα στιχάκια στο ρεφρέν
Για το χαμένο μου αγώνα
που τ' αστεράκια μείναν μόνα να τον κλαιν


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2015)

...
5:15 bass solo - John Entwistle (Royal Albert Hall, 2000)






"I am the Lord thy God who brought you unto the land of Low Registers, into the bassage. 
You shall bow yourself down to my Apostles who come with a bow or not, fretted or fretless, 
and I, Thunderfingers, will show loving kindness to thousands of those who love me and keep my commandments..." 





:inno:

Let us praise The Ox with this hymn:

Endangered Species (Wayne Shorter) live x2 (2012 & 2009) - Esperanza Spalding


----------



## Costas (Mar 20, 2015)

Διαμαντάκι το Endangered Species!
Παραδεισένιο θάνατο όνομα και πράμα είχε ο Βους...
Πέθανε προ ημερών ο Βαγγέλης ο Βέκιος...Προσπάθησε λέει να αποφύγει ένα ζώο που πετάχτηκε στο δρόμο και χτύπησε στο κεφάλι...


----------



## daeman (Mar 20, 2015)

Costas said:


> ... Πέθανε προ ημερών ο Βαγγέλης ο Βέκιος... Προσπάθησε λέει να αποφύγει ένα ζώο που πετάχτηκε στο δρόμο και χτύπησε στο κεφάλι...



Την Τρίτη, δυστυχώς. «Μη μου το πεις, οι παλιοί μας φίλοι, μην το πεις, για πάντα φύγαν...»

(Κάνε κάτι λοιπόν να χάσω) Το τρένο - Μουσικές Ταξιαρχίες (Λήδρα, 1983)


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2015)

...
Big Brother / Chant of the ever circling skeletal family - David Bowie






"Big Brother" is a song written by David Bowie in 1973 and intended for his never-produced musical based on George Orwell's _Nineteen Eighty-Four_. In 1974 it was released on the album _Diamond Dogs_. It segued into the final track on the record, "Chant of the Ever Circling Skeletal Family". Lyrically, the song reflects the ending of _Nineteen Eighty-Four_, where Winston Smith's brainwashing is complete, and he loves Big Brother.


----------



## daeman (Mar 22, 2015)

...
Να 'ταν η άνοιξη σπαθί - Ψαρογιώργης






Χρόνε που γιαίνεις τσι πληγές, δώσε κι εμέ βοτάνι,
διώχνε τσι μέρες σου γοργά, ο πόνος μου να γιάνει

Να 'ταν η άνοιξη σπαθί στση νιότης μας το χέρι,
στο χρόνο και το θάνατο να στήναμε καρτέρι

“Spring, spring! Bytuene Mershe ant Averil, when spray biginneth to spring! When shaws be sheene and swards full fayre, and leaves both large and longe! When the hounds of spring are on winter’s traces, in the spring time, the only pretty ring time, when the birds do sing, hey-ding-a-ding ding, cuckoo, jug-jug, pu-wee, ta-witta-woo! And so on and so on and so on. See almost any poet between the Bronze Age and 1805.” 

― George Orwell, _Keep the Aspidistra Flying

_






“After the sorts of winters we have had to endure recently, the spring does seem miraculous, because it has become gradually harder and harder to believe that it is actually going to happen. Every February since 1940 I have found myself thinking that this time winter is going to be permanent. But Persephone, like the toads, always rises from the dead at about the same moment. Suddenly, towards the end of March, the miracle happens and the decaying slum in which I live is transfigured.
...

How many a time have I stood watching the toads mating, or a pair of hares having a boxing match in the young corn, and thought of all the important persons who would stop me enjoying this if they could. But luckily they can’t. So long as you are not actually ill, hungry, frightened or immured in a prison or a holiday camp, Spring is still Spring. The atom bombs are piling up in the factories, the police are prowling through the cities, the lies are streaming from the loudspeakers, but the earth is still going round the sun, and neither the dictators nor the bureaucrats, deeply as they disapprove of the process, are able to prevent it.” 

― George Orwell,_ "_Some Thoughts on the Common Toad"


----------



## pidyo (Mar 25, 2015)

Απ' ό,τι καταλαβαίνω, περιττεύει να μιλήσω για το Live at Zografou.

Περιορίζομαι λοιπόν σε ένα από τα τραγουδάκια του δίσκου που δεν έχουν μπει εδώ, την πολύ καλή διασκευή του Woman to Woman του Joe Cocker, το οποίο παραδόξως είναι όντως του Joe Cocker (ήμουν βέβαιος ότι είναι διασκευή).


----------



## daeman (Mar 31, 2015)

...
Cassiel's Song (_In weiter Ferne, so nah!) _- Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds






We've come to bring you home
Haven't we, Cassiel?

To cast aside your loss and all your sadness
And shuffle off that mortal coil and mortal madness
For we're here to pick you up and bring you home
Aren't we, Cassiel?

It's a place where you did not belong
Where time itself was mad and far too strong
Where life leapt up laughing and hit you head on
And hurt you, didn't it hurt you, Cassiel?

While time outran you and trouble flew toward you
And you were there to greet it
Weren't you, foolish Cassiel?

But here we are, we've come to call you home
And here you'll stay, never more to stray
Where you can kick off your boots of clay
Can't you, Cassiel?

For death and you did recklessly collide
And time ran out of you
And you ran out of time
Didn't you, Cassiel?

And all the clocks in all the world
May this once just skip a beat in memory of you
But then again those damn clocks, they probably won't
Will they, Cassiel?

One moment you are there
And then strangely you are gone
But on behalf of us all here
We're glad to have you home
Aren't we, dear Cassiel?


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2015)

...
Για τα εφτά χρόνια της Λεξιλογίας και τη συνοδευτική φαγούρα:*

The Seven Year Itch* - Siouxsie & the Banshees 







Years after the breakup of Siouxsie and the Banshees, the three core members (Siouxsie Sioux, Steven Severin and Budgie) plus final Banshees guitarist Knox Chandler reunited for an abbreviated tour of the US and the UK in 2002. *The Seven Year Itch* is a live album composed of performances recorded at London's Shepherd's Bush Empire on 9 and 10 July 2002. Released by Sanctuary Records in 2003 (in CD and DVD formats), both critics and fans praised the tour and album as the Banshees concentrated not on radio hits, but both popular and obscure B-sides and album tracks, many pulled from their early albums.

This release also featured a one-off rendition of The Beatles's "Blue Jay Way" played in the memory of George Harrison, who died in 2001.

The title referred to the fact that the Banshees hadn't played together in seven years before embarking on this final tour of their career. It was also a nod to Billy Wilder's film _The Seven Year Itch_.


----------



## Costas (Apr 3, 2015)

_Iggy Confidential_ begins on BBC 6 Music, Friday 10 April, 7-9pm, and then runs weekly. Συνέντευξη. (The Guardian)


----------



## daeman (Apr 4, 2015)

Dig, Lazarus, dig!!! - Nick Cave & the Bad Seeds






"Ever since I can remember hearing the Lazarus story, when I was a kid, you know, back in church, I was disturbed and worried by it. Traumatised, actually. We are all, of course, in awe of the greatest of Christ's miracles—raising a man from the dead—but I couldn't help but wonder how Lazarus felt about it. As a child it gave me the creeps, to be honest. I've taken Lazarus and stuck him in New York City, in order to give the song, a hip, contemporary feel. I was also thinking about Harry Houdini who spent a lot of his life trying to debunk the spiritualists who were cashing in on the bereaved. He believed there was nothing going on beyond the grave. He was the second greatest escapologist, Harry was, Lazarus, of course, being the greatest. I wanted to create a kind of vehicle, a medium, for Houdini to speak to us if he so desires, you know, from beyond the grave."

~ Nick Cave


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2015)

...
Faith - Peter Hammill








Spoiler



Each moment is precious
those that I spend with you are a prize
I count myself lucky just being alive
while you're in my eyes

Seeing's believing and I believe in you
I can't conceal it, just what I feel for you
Seeing's believing, I know that you'll see me through
I believe in you
I have faith in you
I put my faith in you.

Doubt casts its shadow
on every perfect plan that is made
but I'll be beside you through those dark days
I'll be with you come what may.

Seeing's believing and I believe in you
I can't conceal it, just what I feel for you
Seeing's believing, I know that you'll see me through
I believe in you
I have faith in you
I put my faith in you

Don't let me down
now that I've fallen completely for you


Other Old Clichés








Spoiler



I might as well give you all there is,
I might as well take it all the way
what's gone is forgotten, and anyway
surely words alone could not wreck your day?
The cake's not worth the candle, so they say
"Nothing ventured, nothing gained, no hard feelings..."
other old clichés.

I've held back my feelings for so long
while clutching at straws in the caravan
I'll say what I must and take it like a man.
I've fixed my grin, I've raised a laugh
and after the back's been broken by the waiting game
"Mustn't grumble, can't complain, no hard feelings"
other old clichés.

Suddenly I see the scales falling from your eyes
this revelation surely comes as no surprise?
Well, what d'you want? What d'you expect?
What do you say?

Can it really be so predictable?
Now all of the secrets are given away
what words of forgiveness are there left to say?
Hold me now, don't let go
hold me, soon there comes a price I cannot pay
I take the words back straight away:
"I'm so sorry, I didn't mean it"
beg forgiveness, beg and pray
blind self-pity
other old clichés


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2015)

...
Ornithophobia - Troyka


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2015)

...
The Fugitive - The Aynsley Dunbar Retaliation


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2015)

,,,
Wir leben immer noch - Nina Hagen






Wir wandern bloss und nackt in die Unendlichkeit
Wir schweben auf dem pfade in die Ewigkeit
Wir glauben was wir wissen und wir fürchten uns
Wohl weil wir sterben müssen das beängstigt uns
Wir sind die Lebenden
Nach Leben strebenden

Jeder neue Tag kann gut und böse sein
Wir stellen unsere Vibrationen selber ein
Und wenn wir morgens früh an unser Ende denken
Dann kann uns dieses wissen durch die Tagzeit lenken
Weil wir leben können
Und uns das sterben gönnen

Wir vegetieren und wir rasen durch die Lebenzeit
Wir verblassen und verpassen die Gelegenheit
Wir haben keine Zeit, tun uns selber leid
Wir vegetieren und wir rasen durch die Lebenzeit

Wir verstecken unsere ängste in der Zwischenzeit
Wir zittern immer noch vor der ver gangenheit
Wir entwickeln uns nicht weiter, weil Erwachsen sein
Uns einzwängt in die zwänge der Gesellschaft
Nein, so wollen wir nicht sein
Oh, nein dass muss nicht sein




> we wander pale and naked to infinity
> we float along our paths into eternity
> believing what we know and filled with awful fear
> 'cos we know we have to die and it will cost us dear
> ...


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2015)

...
Air Mail Special - Ella Fitzgerald & Oscar Peterson


----------



## daeman (Apr 28, 2015)

...
Every mother's son - Traffic






Tomorrow is my friend
My one and only friend
We travel on together 
searching for the end
I'm a travelling soul 
And every mother's son


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2015)

...
All The Things You Could Be By Now If Sigmund Freud's Wife Was Your Mother - Charles Mingus Quartet






Charles Mingus (bass) / Eric Dolphy (alto sax, clarinet) / Ted Curson (trumpet) / Dannie Richmond (drums)


----------



## daeman (May 13, 2015)

...
Here we have Olivier Babaz performing Led Zeppelin’s “Stairway to Heaven” using an upright bass and kalimba (otherwise known as a thumb piano).

The most impressive part of the clip comes around the 2:30 mark, where Babaz pulls his best Page impression, nailing the solo on his upright bass. Never seen that before.






http://www.guitarworld.com/acoustic-nation-watch-stairway-to-heaven-played-on-upright-bass-solo-and-all-video-finds


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

...
Queen Bee - Koko Taylor & Lonnie Brooks


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

...
_*Live at the Regal *_- B.B. King






B.B. King is was not only a timeless singer and guitarist, he's he was also a natural-born entertainer, and on _Live at the Regal_ the listener is treated to an exhibition of all three of his talents. Over percolating horn hits and rolling shuffles, King treats an enthusiastic audience (at some points, they shriek after he delivers each line) to a collection of some of his greatest hits. The backing band is razor-sharp, picking up the leader's cues with almost telepathic accuracy. King's voice is rarely in this fine of form, shifting effortlessly between his falsetto and his regular range, hitting the microphone hard for gritty emphasis and backing off in moments of almost intimate tenderness. Nowhere is this more evident than at the climax of "How Blue Can You Get," where the Chicago venue threatens to explode at King's prompting. Of course, the master's guitar is all over this record, and his playing here is among the best in his long career. Displaying a jazz sensibility, King's lines are sophisticated without losing their grit. More than anything else, _Live at the Regal_ is a textbook example of how to set up a live performance. Talking to the crowd, setting up the tunes with a vignette, King is the consummate entertainer. _Live at the Regal_ is an absolutely necessary acquisition for fans of B.B. King or blues music in general. A high point, perhaps even the high point, for uptown blues.
http://www.allmusic.com/album/live-at-the-regal-mw0000650357

The King is gone, long Live the King!


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2015)

Earion said:


> BB King dead, 89, in Las Vegas.
> 
> Σίγησε η Λουσίλ.


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2015)

...
The Science of Songs

Everyone knows a hook when they hear one, but scientists don't know why. By playing the #HookedOnMusic game you are exploring the science of songs and helping scientists unlock what makes music catchy.

#HookedonMusic is a citizen science experiment involving Manchester Science Festival, proudly produced by the Museum of Science & Industry, Manchester, in association with the University of Amsterdam. In devising an online game for all to enjoy scientists are harnessing the wisdom of the crowd to understand and quantify the effect of catchiness on musical memory and then predict the catchiest fragments of music. Armed with this knowledge, scientists can devise 'smarter musical thumbnails' to help people remember the content of a song, triggering past memories for those who remember it and helping to form new memories for those listening to the song for the first time. Our scientists, Dr John Ashley Burgoyne and Professor Henkjan Honing from the University of Amsterdam, will analyse the data to unlock the secret of hooks. 

The results of the game have the potential to inform and provide insights into what makes music memorable, in particular, what makes music memorable over the long-term and follow up studies could explore whether there are stronger therapeutic effects from choosing catchy music.




Spoiler



_How was the music picked per decade?_
The top 50 selling tracks from each decade were chosen, sold during that period.

_How much music is there in the system?_
There are 276 tracks divided into around 1,000 clips so if you pick the "All" category you can play "Recognise that Tune" over a thousand times before hearing everything.
...
_I seemed to hear a lot of Beatles tracks?_
In the 60s category there are many Beatles tracks since the Beatles dominated the charts in the 60s.


 This a citizen science experiment designed to harness the wisdom of the crowd to better understand musical memory and may be used for further research into dementia and Alzheimer's.


Get ready and play _Recognise That Tune_: http://www.hookedonmusic.org.uk/

Εθιστικό.

The #HookedOnMusic top 10

The results are in. Here are the top 10 catchiest tunes as discovered by all the players of our #HookedOnMusic game:






The 20 Catchiest Songs (in the UK according to this experiment)


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2015)

...
Peace Frog / Blue Sunday - The Doors


----------



## nickel (May 28, 2015)

daeman said:


> The 20 Catchiest Songs (in the UK according to this experiment)



Catchiest? Perhaps "most recognizable"?

Τέλος πάντων. Στην εικοσάδα: 
- τέσσερα τραγούδια τα άκουγα για πρώτη φορά
- κάποιων εκτελεστών τα ονόματα τα άκουγα για πρώτη φορά
- για πολλά γνωστά τραγούδια θα ήταν αδύνατο να σου πω τον τίτλο (δικό μου πρόβλημα)

Αλλά διαμαρτύρονται κι άλλοι στα σχόλια εκεί, π.χ.

Lady Gaga is on the list twice but nothing by the Beatles or Rolling Stones? How can the average person not instantly recognize "Yesterday" or "(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction"?

Απαντά κάποιος:
Re the absence of Beatles and Rolling Stones songs: Copyright issues. These two band are notoriously picky about the use of their songs.

Οπότε...


----------



## daeman (May 28, 2015)

nickel said:


> Catchiest? Perhaps "most recognizable"? ...



"Most recognizable" they are, indeed, but you know how the tune goes in titles. 
"The most recognizable" is not as catchy as "The catchiest."  Πιασάρικοι τίτλοι, εξτραβαγκάντσες.



nickel said:


> ...
> Αλλά διαμαρτύρονται κι άλλοι στα σχόλια εκεί, π.χ.
> 
> Lady Gaga is on the list twice but nothing by the Beatles or Rolling Stones? How can the average person not instantly recognize "Yesterday" or "(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction"?
> ...



"Nothing by the Beatles or Rolling Stones"? :woot: Well, they're humming a tune without hearing it first:

*FAQs*
_How was the genre of music picked?_
*The aim was to get a high proportion of easily recognisable tracks so it was decided to use pop music.*
_
Why are there different decades?_
In order to engage a large cross-section of the population there had to be music to suit everyone.



daeman said:


> ... [SPOΙLER]
> _How was the music picked per decade?_
> *The top 50 selling tracks from each decade were chosen, sold during that period.*
> 
> ...



Όσο έπαιξα πάντως (όσο πρόκαμα πριν ξαναπέσω στο μαγκανοπήγαδο), σε καμιά εικοσαριά δείγματα τραγουδιών που άκουσα από όλες τις δεκαετίες, από του '40 μέχρι σήμερα, τα πέντε ήταν των Beatles, και αυθεντικές ηχογραφήσεις από τους ίδιους, και τραγουδιών τους από άλλους. Για να βεβαιωθώ μετά τα παράπονα των μενταλφλοσικών σχολιαστών, έπαιξα μόλις τώρα άλλη μια εικοσάδα, πάλι από όλες τις δεκαετίες, και ιδού τα αποτελέσματα που δεν δικαιολογούν την γκρίνια τους:


























They can't get no satisfaction; they should floss their ears (and what's in between) and mouths.  
Παρακούσματα, φαλτσαρίσματα και παραφωνίες.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2015)

...
Ο Μπάμπης ο Φλου (ρεμπέτικο) - Ζωρζ Πιλαλί & Δημήτρης Πουλικάκος + Σούφρα Band







_*Θεοκωμωδία*_ (1994) - Ζωρζ Πιλαλί + Big Time Sarah + Louisiana Red + Δ. Πουλικάκος + Νίκος Μηλιώνης + Σούφρα Band






1. Χορός Α Και Β (1:56) / 2. Ζούλα (4:44) / 3. Τεκετζής (3:31) / 4. Φωνή εξ ουρανού (0:08)
5. Βετεράνοι των λεωφορείων (4:16) / 6. Πωλ Σιδηρό (0:08) / 7. Μπάμπης ο Φλου (3:54) 8. Θεοκωμωδία (2:27) 
9. Στο Χάρλεμ (3:30) / 10. Sweet Home Chicago (5:00) / 11. Never Mousaka On Sunday (0:46) 
12. Rambling On My Mind (4:08) / 13. White Room (0:15) / 14. The Sky Is Crying (6:29) / 15. Working Mule (2:52) 
16. Εισαγωγή στα Βαλκάνια (1:00) / 17. Βαλκανικό Blues (3:38) / 18. Μυΐγα (0:14) 
19. Άμα το λέει η σούφρα σου (Θανατική ποινή) (4:26) / 20. Ζωρζ Πιλαλί Blues (4:11) / 21. Ragtime Ζωρζ (0:18)


----------



## daeman (Jun 11, 2015)

...
Τώρα την καλοκαιριά - Trio Tekke


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2015)

...
Peanut Man - Tim Buckley


----------



## Costas (Jun 19, 2015)

Ornette Coleman (1930-2015)






Και από τη φωνή της Camille Bertault:
[video]https://video-mxp1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hvideo-xft1/v/t42.1790-2/11424804_1671117916454241_423206825_n.mp4?oh=d33ca91aa931cfd30faf0cb0ebbc64ff&oe=5583D014[/video]

Λιγοστεύουν οι Ήρωες της νιότης· παίρνουμε σειρά...


----------



## daeman (Jun 20, 2015)

...
While my guitar gently weeps - Bob Culbertson on Chapman Stick








Costas said:


> Λιγοστεύουν οι Ήρωες της νιότης· παίρνουμε σειρά...



Still, my guitar gently weeps...


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2015)

...
Κλωτσιά στην ανηφόρα - BalaRom Trio


----------



## daeman (Jul 16, 2015)

...
Ταξίμι χιτζασκιάρ - Γιώργος Μανωλάκης + Στέφανος Κουρουπάκης







Μυστήριο Ζεϊμπέκικο


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2015)

...
This Year - the Mountain Goats






I am gonna make it through this year if it kills me...


----------



## daeman (Jul 21, 2015)

...
Salavat Fidai carving a pencil tip into a guitar (Come Together - Colton Rudloff)






https://instagram.com/salavat.fidai


----------



## daeman (Jul 22, 2015)

...
100 Riffs: A brief history of Rock ('n' rollin') - Alex Chadwick






Ω τα παντέρμα ρίφια και πώς χορευτακίζουνε
κι απάνω στις μαδάρες πώς τραμπαλίζουνε


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2015)

...
Little drop of poison - Tom Waits


----------



## Costas (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## OldBullLee (Jul 29, 2015)

Πάντα εδώ. Καλό καλοκαίρι.


----------



## daeman (Jul 29, 2015)

...
Song to the Siren - Tim Buckley






Long afloat on shipless oceans
I did all my best to smile
...
Hear me sing
'Swim to me, swim to me
Let me enfold you
Here I am, here I am
Waiting to hold you'


Elizabeth Fraser & Robin Guthrie @This Mortal Coil


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2015)

...
Sitting in the midday sun - The Kinks






I'm sitting by the side of a river
Underneath the pale blue sky
I've got no need to worry, I'm in no hurry
I'm looking at the world go by

Just sitting in the midday sun
Just soaking up that currant bun
With no particular purpose or reason
Sitting in the midday sun


----------



## daeman (Aug 26, 2015)

...
Σύννεφο - Γιώργης Μανωλάκης (στους γερανούς στο λιμάνι Ηρακλείου)





Μουσική του Γιώργη Μανωλάκη σε στίχους άγνωστου μαντιναδόρου

Ήθελα να 'μαι σύννεφο να με φυσά τ' αγέρι
να με φυσήξει μια βραδιά, κοντά σου να με φέρει


----------



## daeman (Aug 29, 2015)




----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2015)

...
Thrace - Sokratis Sinopoulos Quartet 






Errichetta Festival, Teatro Palladium, Rome, January 2015

Σωκράτης Σινόπουλος - λύρα / Yann Keerim - πιάνο / Δημήτρης Τσεκούρας - κοντραμπάσο / Δημήτρης Εμμανουήλ - τύμπανα


----------



## daeman (Sep 2, 2015)

...
Voyage sans retour - Rachid Zeroual Quartet & Harris Lambrakis






Errichetta Festival V, Teatro Palladium, Rome, 09/01/15

Rachid Zeroual & Harris Lambrakis: Ney / Amlil Abdelkader: Guembri, Percussions
Youness El Khazan: Violon / Mustapha Antari: Percussions


----------



## daeman (Sep 4, 2015)

...
Mean Old Frisco (_Slowhand_) - Eric Clapton






HOW DID ERIC CLAPTON GET HIS NICKNAME, SLOWHAND?

The Yardbirds’ manager, Giorgio Gomelsky, gave Eric Clapton the nickname “Slowhand” in early 1964.

The Yardbirds rhythm guitarist, Chris Dreja, recalled that whenever Eric Clapton broke a guitar string during a concert, Eric would stay on stage and replace it. The English audiences would wait out the delay by doing a “slow handclap”. [The British colloquialism is "to be given the slowhand".]

Clapton told his official biographer, Ray Coleman, in the mid-80s that “My nickname of 'Slowhand' came from Giorgio Gomelsky. He coined it as a good pun. He kept saying I was a fast player, so he put together the slow handclap phrase into 'Slowhand' as a play on words.”

In a June 1999 online chat, Clapton gave a slightly different version of how his nickname came about: “I think it might have been a play on words from the “Clap” part of my name. In England, in sport, if the crowd is getting anxious, we have a slow handclap, which indicates boredom or frustration. But it wasn’t my idea it was someone else’s comment.”

_In Clapton - The Autobiography_ (2007), Eric had this to say, "On my guitar I used light-gauge guitar strings, with a very thin first string, which made it easier to bend the notes, and it was not uncommon during the most frenetic bits of playing for me to break at least one string. During the pause while I was changing my string, the frenzied audience would often break into a slow handclap, inspiring Giorgio to dream up the nickname of 'Slowhand' Clapton."


Mean Old Frisco Blues - Muddy Waters & Johnny Winter







Mean Ol' Frisco Blues - Arthur "Big Boy" Crudup


----------



## daeman (Sep 7, 2015)

...
_*The Commitments*_ original soundtrack vol. 1 & 2






VOLUME 1
1. "Mustang Sally" 00:00 / 2. "Take Me To The River" 04:00 / 3. "Chain Of Fools" 07:39 / 4. "The Dark End Of The Street" 10:37
5. "Destination Anywhere" 13:13 / 6. "I Can't Stand The Rain" 16:22 / 7. "Try A Little Tenderness" 19:34
8. "Treat Her Right" 24:09 / 9. "Do Right Woman, Do Right Man" 27:48 / 10. "Mr. Pitiful" 31:04 / 11. "I Never Loved A Man" 33:15
12. "In The Midnight Hour" 36:27 / 13. "Bye Bye Baby" 38:52 / 14. "Slip Away" 42:16

VOLUME 2
1. "Hard To Handle" 46:47 / 2. "Grits Ain't Groceries" 49:10 / 3. "I Thank You" 52:53 / 4. "That's The Way Love Is" 56:33
5. "Show Me" 1:00:42 / 6. "Saved" 1:03:36 / 7. "Too Many Fish in the Sea" 1:06:33 / 8. "Fa-Fa-Fa-Fa-Fa (Sad Song)" 1:09:18
9. "Land Of A Thousand Dances" 1:12:11 / 10. "Nowhere To Run" 1:15:24 / 11. "Bring It On Home To Me" 1:19:05
12. "Are You Lonely for Me" 1:22:50 / 13. "(She's) Some Kind of Wonderful" 1:26:46
14. "Too Many Cooks (Spoil the Soup)" 1:30:08 / 15. "Same Old Me" 1:33:34 / 16. "Ain't Nothing You Can Do" [Long Version] 1:38:40


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2015)

...
Όλος ο κόσμος - Γιάννης Παξιμαδάκης & Νίκη Ξυλούρη





Γιάννης Παξιμαδάκης: λαούτο | Νίκη Ξυλούρη: φωνή, στάμνα | Γιώργης Γιανναδάκης: λύρα | Σωτήρης Αλεξάκης: κιθάρα | 
Στέφανος Κουρουπάκης: κοντραμπάσο


Όλος ο κόσμος να 'ναι επά και μια ψυχή να λείπει 
άδειος μου φαίνεται ο ντουνιάς και σκοτεινό το σπίτι

Αλάργο είσαι και μακριά, και ποταμοί και δάση 
κι αν στείλω και χαιρετισμό, δεν έχει πώς περάσει


----------



## daeman (Sep 10, 2015)

...
Jovano Jovanke - Βόρειοι Εταίροι






Σαν τη λύκαινα, το βράδυ που 'ψαχνε το ταίρι της
Σαν τη μουσική, που δεν ξέρει γιατί
κάτι σαν όνειρο την άγγιξε

Βασίλης Κομματάς: κλαρίνο | Θάνος Σταυρίδης: ακορντεόν | Έλσα Μουρατίδου: φωνητικά | Νίκος Ψοφογιώργος: ντραμς
Δημήτρης Σκατζής: απαγγελία | Peyo Peev: gadulka | Peter Milanov: electric guitar


----------



## nickel (Sep 12, 2015)

daeman said:


> ...
> _*The Commitments*_ original soundtrack vol. 1 & 2



Ένιωσα υπέροχα που ξαναείδα την ταινία. Ο Andrew Strong, που ήταν 16 όταν έπαιξε τον τραγουδιστή στην ταινία, είναι ένας αρκετά πετυχημένος τραγουδιστής. Έβαλα να ακούσω τα άλμπουμ του στο Spotify.

Για τη γλωσσική νότα μας, το πανό με την ανορθογραφία που τους έφτιαξαν για το πρώτο τους gig.


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2015)

...
Σ' αυτή την ταινία ο Άλαν Πάρκερ ζωγράφισε πάνω στο σενάριο του Ρόντι Ντόιλ, το εικονογράφησε και το έδεσε εξαιρετικά, και από το κέφι της φαίνεται πως το χάρηκε κι ο ίδιος. Από τις λίγες ταινίες που προτιμώ από το βιβλίο όπου βασίστηκαν. Και μου άρεσε πολύ η φωνή και η ερμηνεία των τραγουδιών από τον Άντριου Στρονγκ που κοκέριζε χαρακτηριστικά, όλο βραχνάδα και ψυχή. Για να μην πω για τις βοκαλίστες και τα κάλλη τους, ιδίως τη Μαρία Ντόιλ.



nickel said:


> ...
> Για τη γλωσσική νότα μας, το πανό με την ανορθογραφία που τους έφτιαξαν για το πρώτο τους gig.


 Κι άλλη μια ανορθογραφία αχρωματοψία από τον Τζίμι Ράμπιτ στην ταινία :



daeman said:


> ...
> Όσο για το ενδεχόμενο να είσαι μαύρος, αυτό εδώ μου θύμισες ;):
> 
> 
> ...



Say it once and say it loud, I'm black and I'm proud. Well, I am, in late summer.


----------



## daeman (Sep 15, 2015)

...
Happy Birthday - The Birthday Massacre


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2015)

...
*How awesome is this shop? The Guitar Store, 62 Commercial Road, Southampton*





Η άπαιχτη λεπτομέρεια: τα κουμπιά δεν σταματάνε στο 10· πάνε μέχρι το 11. Pump it up, Fender Champ. :up:

_by Louisa Kiwana on May 2, 2012

_I very briefly recall going past this shop a while back, and in my attempt to confirm what I was seeing in a moving car, my neck almost did an exorcist style 360 spin. However as with most interesting things you see in passing, I didn’t take a picture or write a note to myself to check it out, and thus forgot all about it.

Several months later I saw the shop again whilst browsing on Tumblr, and I figured, well if this isn’t a sign for a great blog post then I don’t know what is. So I grabbed the picture, and decided to give the people behind this bodacious building a call _*bodacious should be pronounced in American surfer dude accent*_.

I spoke to a very cool guy who sent me even more pictures of their other shops, which are just as *accent*…*bodacious*!
*
[Me]* As you know…completely in awe of your shop design. How long have you had it like this?

*[Cool guy over the phone]* We’ve had it this way since 2008, and have also developed our other two stores with a similar style, one for drums and the other for acoustics

*[Me]* How did you come up with this idea, what was the process?

*[Cool guy over the phone]* Well it was the owner of the business; but it started from us sitting in a car outside of the shop one day when the shutters were down, and randomly thinking “hey, the shop looks like an amplifier” … and really from there we got a team together, which consisted of a local graffiti artist, builders and designers; and here it is!

As I mentioned, the cool guy over the phone who I now know is called Ed kindly emailed me some pictures, which are even better than the one I found on Tumblr, so I hope you enjoy.






And then they marshalled their forces.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2015)

...
Rocket 88 - Jimmy Cotton






Πριν 35 χρόνια το 'χα λιώσει, μα ακόμα αθάνατος ο δίσκος, βινύλιο βαρύ. Τα μπλουζ λιώνουν μα δεν παλιώνουν.


----------



## daeman (Sep 19, 2015)

...
Live is Life - Emigrantski Raggamuffin Kollektiv RotFront






There's no turning back, the night has just begun
Let's get serious about having fun
Emigrantski Raggamuffin from Berlinstan
Always number one

Und sind wir auf Tour
heißt das bei uns Sauftour
später muss die Crowd zur
Reha erstmal auf Kur
wir reiten ein in dein Heimatland
und feiern als seien wir geisteskrank
um die Welt in einer Nacht 
wie der Weihnachtsmann
weil uns keiner halten kann


Drink a bottle of vodka, eat a pound of garlic - This is the taste of Emigrantski Republik...


----------



## daeman (Sep 21, 2015)

...
Αντιγράφω από το FB μια χτεσινή ανάρτηση που πολύ μου άρεσε, συγκυριακά κι ευκαιριακά εκλογική αλλά όχι πολιτική, μαζί με το κομμάτι την κομματάρα που συνόδευε:

"Γλυκά πονούσε το μαχαίρι, έσταζε μέλι η μαχαιριά".

Θανατηφόρο μπλουζ για πονεμένες ψυχές, απομεινάρι της πολύ ωραίας χτεσινής βραδιάς. Χορταστικό στα δεκατρία λεπτά του (ήτοι, η Παγκόσμια Σταθερά του Ουίσκυ συν ένα λεπτό αβάντσο), ιδανικά ακούγεται τις "μικρές ώρες" της νύχτας. Όμως, εξ όσων τουλάχιστον γνωρίζω, ουδείς έπαθε το παραμικρό ακούγοντας μπλουζ με τον τρίτο καφέ της μέρας.

Εδώ έχουμε κυβέρνηση ευρύτατης συνεργασίας: η κιθάρα του Duke Robillard στο δεξί κανάλι, αυτή του Ronnie Earl στο αριστερό, στο κέντρο, σε ρόλο ΕΔΗΚ-ο-ρυθμιστής, το οργανάκι του Dave Limina κι από πάνω, αναγκαίο καλό, η φωνή του "MIghty" Sam McClain. Μιλάμε για απόλυτη αυτοδυναμία!

~ Γιάννης Στεφανάκος


A soul that's been abused - Ronnie Earl & Duke Robillard






Mighty Sam McClain (voc), Ronnie Earl, Duke Robillard (g), Dave Limina (org), Mark Teixeira (d), Jesse Williams (b), Matt McCabe (p). The Duke Meets The Earl, Dixiefrog, 2005.


----------



## daeman (Sep 24, 2015)

...
Greek Cooking (1967) - Phil Woods & Iordanis Tsomidis






Phil Woods - alto saxophone | William Costa - accordion, marimba | George Mgrdichian - oud
Stuart Scharf - guitar | Chet Amsterdam - electric bass | Bill LaVorgna - drums
Souren Baronian - drums, cymbals | Seymour Salzberg - percussion | Iordanis Tsomidis - bouzouki
John Yalenezian - dumbeg | Norman Gold - arranger


Nica


----------



## daeman (Sep 25, 2015)

...
Another man done gone - Sugar Blue







Jorma Kaukonen







Carolina Chocolate Drops


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2015)

...
Das Lied vom einsamen Mädchen - Nico + The Faction






Haunting. Haunted.


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2015)

...
_*The Hot Spot*_ (1990) - John Lee Hooker & Miles Davis (et al.)






1. Coming To Town 3:06 / 2. Empty Bank 2:19 / 3. Harry's Philosophy 2:46 / 4. Dolly's Arrival 1:17
5. Harry And Dolly 2:49 / 6. Sawmill  3:03 / 7. Bank Robbery 4:31 / 8. Moanin' 3:20 /9. Gloria's Story 3:24 
10. Harry Sets Up Sutton 1:41 / 11. Murder  4:08 / 12. Blackmail 2:09 / 13. End Credits 5:19

John Lee Hooker: guitar (tracks: 1, 3, 5 to 8, 10 to 13), vocals (tracks: 1, 3, 5, 6, 8, 10, 11)
Miles Davis: trumpet (tracks: 1, 2, 5 to 7, 9 to 13)
Taj Mahal: acoustic guitar (tracks: 4, 5, 10, 12, 13), guitar and vocals (tracks: 2, 7)
Roy Rogers: slide guitar (tracks: 1, 2, 4 to 7, 10 to 13)
Bradford Ellis: keyboards (tracks: 9, 11)
Tim Drummond: bass (tracks: 1, 2, 4 to 7, 10 to 13)
Earl Palmer: drums (tracks: 1, 2, 4, 7, 12, 13)
Producer, Written-By: Jack Nitzsche
Executive Producer: Dennis Hopper


A return look and listen to this historical and breathtaking collaboration between two of the great figures of modern music should naturally be prefaced by a few key facts. Although this album presents itself as the soundtrack to the film _The Hot Spot_, like many such releases it bares little relation to the music that was actually used in the film -- not that much of this music was actually used. All one really needs to know about the film itself, other than the fact that it was directed by Dennis Hopper, is that it is awful, even by bad film standards. That it was the impetus for this marvelous music to be made is something listeners should be thankful for, particularly fans of either Miles Davis or John Lee Hooker. 

Anyone who grew up with the former artist during his electric transfusions of the '60s and '70s probably wondered why he wasn't playing with John Lee Hooker the whole time, since they both seemed headed in the same direction. In fact, one wonders why it took this crummy film and the personal appeal of its director to bring these two musical giants together. That they didn't seek to do something like this on their own can be looked at as a character flaw, one that can only be forgiven after listening to how wonderfully they interact here. An important aspect of the magic is their individual genius in the art of playing blues music in such utterly personal ways. There is no mistaking the sound of either Hooker or Davis for anyone else, with layer upon layer of detail backing that up -- the actual sound of their instruments is distinctive, their choices of notes and timing completely unusual and impossible to imitate, and they both have a knack for casually making even the most basic sort of band track sound as if it is a style of music that has never been played before. No matter how many times one may have heard a bar band break into what they think is a Hooker boogie, a brief recovery period will still be required after first exposure to the tracks here. Often during his recording career, Hooker was able to get a particularly scintillating rhythm section sound going with whatever pros had been assembled for the occasion. This is one of these sessions, but it indeed makes it seem like a royal visit to have Davis blowing over the top of these grooves. 

There are other dignitaries as well. Blues guitarist Roy Rogers adds some tasteful slide guitar, and it could be said that it presents another melodic direction for the interaction. But when one has a choice to hear Hooker or Davis instead, most listeners will simply wish Rogers had ridden off into the sunset on his faithful horse instead of coming to this session. Taj Mahal, on the other hand, adds nice textures with his dobro, an instrument that is wonderfully versatile yet so often overlooked in anything other than bluegrass music or straight-ahead country blues. The latter genre, unfortunately, has too much of a sway over this performer's choice of picking patterns. He sounds like what he is: a revivalist who learned how to play blues in college. The rhythm section kicks the whole time, while composer and arranger Jack Nitzsche makes valuable contributions of his own. This includes a minor-key groove -- completely unusual for Hooker, who perhaps recorded in a minor key less than a half-dozen times in his entire career. The dabs of typical film score-type music seem like nothing special until there is an entrance by Davis. These sections of him extemporizing over such routine music bring to mind one of the Ralph J. Gleason profiles of Davis, which described the artist hanging out in his music room playing along with various new releases and painfully trying to reharmonize several selections from the score of _Dr. Doolittle_ he was thinking about recording. The image is that of normal music being twisted into something different by a master at such trickery; most of _The Hot Spot_ soundtrack, on the other hand, presents this great jazz soloist playing over blues grooves as pure as only Hooker could make happen, an interesting contrast to some of the weaker, late-period Davis, where his bands are simply straining to be funky in an old-time bluesy way. 

To say this is the best recording Davis made in his final period might be misunderstood as damning with faint praise. A more solid compliment would be to contrast it with other great moments from the trumpeter's career, such as _Bitches Brew_ or _Kind of Blue_, and the best parts of this soundtrack contain music that is every bit as interesting and profound. As for a Hooker album, there might be others that have better blues songs on them, but this is just about the only recording the bluesman ever did with a really great jazz soloist on it.

~ Eugene Chadbourne, allmusic


----------



## daeman (Oct 6, 2015)

...
*Ένα ξεχασμένο ελληνικό συγκρότημα των 80s σε διαφήμιση της Gucci *
Μια ελληνική διασκευή στο ‘She’s Lost Control’ των Joy Division γίνεται ο ήχος για τη νέα καμπάνια της Gucci. 





Director: Glen Luchford
Music: "She’s Lost Control" performed by Alive She Died


Δεν ξέρω καν πώς οι Alive She Died βρέθηκαν εν έτη [sic] 2015 να ακούγονται σε διαφήμιση της Gucci. Το έμαθα σήμερα το πρωί από το μπλογκ Sound Injections. 
...
Στο διαδίκτυο υπάρχουν ελάχιστες πληροφορίες. Σχεδόν τίποτα. Σίγουρα όμως θα ήταν γνωστοί την εποχή που έδρασαν. Από τα λίγα που βρίσκεις μαθαίνεις ότι σχηματίστηκαν το 1984 στην Αθήνα. Έπαιζαν new wave ηλεκτρονική μουσική. Η πρώτη τους συναυλία έγινε στον Πήγασο την 1 Μαρτίου το 1985 και κυκλοφόρησαν μόνο μια κασέτα από χέρι σε χέρι που είχε τίτλο Viva Voce. Καλοκαίρι έμαθα για την ύπαρξη τους, καλοκαίρι διαλύθηκαν το 1987. Μετά διάφορα μέλη τους σχημάτισαν τους Trespass. Ο ήχος τους ήταν πιο ποπ και ηλεκτρονικός και πιο χορευτικός αν και δεν είχαν πετάξει απόλυτα από πάνω τους αυτήν την σκοτεινή μελαγχολία της πρώτης δουλειάς τους. Κυκλοφόρησαν ένα άλμπουμ το ‘Strange Times’, το 1988. 

Γράφει στο discogs ότι ήταν η δεύτερη μπάντα από την Ελλάδα που εμφανίστηκε στο MTV με το βίντεο για το ομώνυμο κομμάτι του δίσκου, το 1990 - η πρώτη ήταν οι Λευκή Συμφωνία. Ψάχνω να το βρω στο youtube αλλά δεν υπάρχει. Υπάρχει όμως άπειρο υλικό από αυτές τις δύο μπάντες για να ακούσεις και να τις γνωρίσεις. 
Υπάρχει και μια κακή κόπια αυτής της σπάνιας κασέτας τους: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IgT2xRH9AWQ
Υπάρχει και όλο το live τους στον Πήγασο, ένα απίστευτο ηχητικό ντοκουμέντο: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJ3PRr4TjdE

Πίσω από τα συγκροτήματα κρυβόντουσαν η Δάφνη Γερογιάννη, ο Γιώργος Μπουσούνης, ο Ξενοφών Ξένιος, ο Γεώργιος Γκίνης και η Τίνα Γκούτη. Οι περισσότεροι από αυτούς προχώρησαν σε άλλα πράγματα μετά. 

Και σήμερα 30 χρόνια μετά η διασκευή τους σαν Alive She Died στο "She Lost Control" γίνεται το κεντρικό θέμα της διαφημιστικής καμπάνιας της Gucci που δείχνει μοντέλα με πολύχρωμα ρούχα να χορεύουν ανέμελα στο άκουσμα του. Ζούμε σε πολύ ενδιαφέροντες και παράξενους καιρούς σίγουρα. 

Πηγή: www.lifo.gr






Στον Πήγασο πήγαινα πού και πού εκείνη την εποχή, δε σύχναζα όμως, και δεν είχα ξεπεράσει ακόμα όλα τα κατάλοιπα των παρωπίδων της ροκιάς για να επεκταθώ στην ελεκτρόνικα και τελικά παντού. Οι φάτσες νομίζω πως κάτι μου αχνοθυμίζουν, αλλά τα ονόματα δε μου λένε τίποτα.


----------



## daeman (Oct 17, 2015)

...
I Remember A Time When Once You Used To Love Me - Dirty Three






μια φορά θυμάμαι μ' αγαπούσες


----------



## daeman (Oct 20, 2015)

...
Hotel California (a capella) - Vocal Sampling





Concierto hecho en el Teatro del Museo Nacional de Bellas Artes de la Habana el 15 de Marzo de 2012

Vocal Sampling may sound like a full salsa band - but in reality their unique sound is created by a six piece all-male Cuban a-capella group. With minimum technology, they use only their voices, their cupped hands and their own bodies to create a full range of timbres and textures. All the instruments of the Latin Orchestra - percussion, horns, keyboard, bass - are vocally reproduced with astonishing accuracy for their hugely entertaining set of classic boleros, rumbas, and salsa, as well as more contemporary compositions.
...
The six members of Vocal Sampling, all accomplished instrumentalists and arrangers, met at Havana's Instituto Superior de Arte while studying music. Looking for ways to provide music for ill-equipped house parties inspired to unorthodox solutions and soon the unique sound of Vocal Sampling was created.
http://www.kapa-productions.com/vocalsampling/


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2015)

...
Tee Say Mallee (Τι Σε Μέλει Εσένανε) - Slim Gaillard, 1946






Bulee "Slim" Gaillard (January 4, 1916 – February 26, 1991), also known as McVouty, was an American jazz singer, songwriter, guitarist, pianist, and vibraphonist, noted for his vocalese singing and word play in a language he called "Vout". (In addition to speaking eight other languages, Gaillard wrote a dictionary for his own constructed language.)

Along with Gaillard's date of birth, his family lineage and place of birth are disputed. One account is that he was born in Santa Clara, Cuba, of a Greek father and an Afro-Cuban mother; another is that he was born in Pensacola, Florida, to a German father and an African-American mother. Adding to the confusion, the 1920 U.S. Census lists a 19-month-old boy named "Beuler Gillard" in Pensacola, but born in Alabama. He grew up in Detroit and moved to New York City in the 1930s.

According to the obituaries in leading newspapers, Gaillard's childhood in Cuba was spent cutting sugar-cane and picking bananas, as well as occasionally going to sea with his father. However, at the age of 12, he accompanied his father on a world voyage and was accidentally left behind on the island of Crete. After working on the island for a while, he made his home in Detroit. In America, Gaillard worked in an abattoir, trained as a mortician and also had been employed at Ford's Motor Works.
...

Τι σε μέλει εσένανε - Μαρίκα Παπαγκίκα, 1927






Τι σε μέλει εσένανε από πού είμαι εγώ
απ’ το Καραντάσι, φως μου, ή απ’ το Κορδελιό

Τι σε μέλει εσένανε κι όλο με ρωτάς
από ποιο χωριό είμαι εγώ αφού δε μ’ αγαπάς

Απ’ τον τόπο που ήρθα εγώ ξεύρουν ν’ αγαπούν
ξεύρουν τον καημό να κρύβουν, ξεύρουν να γλεντούν

Τι σε μέλει εσένανε κι όλο με ρωτάς
αφού δε με λυπάσαι, φως μου, και με τυραγνάς

Απ' τη Σμύρνη έρχομαι να βρω παρηγοριά
να βρω μες στην Αθήνα μας αγάπη κι αγκαλιά

Τι σε μέλει εσένανε κι όλο με ρωτάς
από ποιο χωριό είμαι εγώ αφού δε μ’ αγαπάς


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2015)

Επιτρέπεται να βάλουμε σύνδεσμο σε γλωσσικό νήμα εδώ, έτσι; Μια και είδα τα δύο λ στον τίτλο του βίντεο:

http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12589-μέλλει-έμελλε-—-μέλει


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2015)

nickel said:


> Επιτρέπεται να βάλουμε σύνδεσμο σε γλωσσικό νήμα εδώ, έτσι; Μια και είδα τα δύο λ στον τίτλο του βίντεο:
> 
> http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?12589-μέλλει-έμελλε-—-μέλει



Ασφαλώς. Άλλωστε, αφού επανάληψις μήτηρ μαθήσεως, δεν πειράζει να υπάρχει δύο φορές ο σύνδεσμος :



daeman said:


> ...
> Τι σε μέλει εσένανε - Μαρίκα Παπαγκίκα, 1927 ...



Τι με μέλει εμένανε αν μέλλει μέλη μέλι; 

Men and women in a dance
Moving their sweet limbs
Quick, quick, to music


----------



## nickel (Oct 22, 2015)

Πω πω... Αυτό το κόκκινο, όταν έχει προηγηθεί επίσκεψη στη διεύθυνση του συνδέσμου, μετά κόπου φαίνεται!


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2015)

...
Δίκιο έχεις, ιδίως μετά την επίσκεψη και πριν τον δεύτερο καφέ. Αλλά δε θα 'ταν ωραίο να μπολντάρω τις λινκάρουσες λέξεις (πω πω πω, _λινκάρων, λινκάρουσα, λινκάρον_ και _μπολντάρων, μπολντάρουσα, μπολντάρον_. Μπατάρω ).


----------



## Costas (Oct 27, 2015)

RIP, Bill Keith






Το γιουτούμπι στη συνέχεια μού έβαλε το εξής κεφάτο:


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2015)

...
Rise - Public Image Ltd






Anger is an energy
Anger is an energy


----------



## Costas (Nov 6, 2015)

Ο Βέλγος μουσικός - κλαρινετίστας, κατασκευαστής μουσικών οργάνων και εφευρέτης του σαξοφώνου Adolphe Sax έχει σήμερα την τιμητική του, αφού η Google του αφιερώνει το σημερινό της doodle, με αφορμή τα 201 χρόνια από τη γέννησή του.

Γεννήθηκε στις 6 Νοεμβρίου 1814 στην πόλη Ντινάν της γαλλόφωνης Βαλλωνίας του Βελγίου.(...)


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2015)

Costas said:


> Ο Βέλγος μουσικός - κλαρινετίστας, κατασκευαστής μουσικών οργάνων και εφευρέτης του σαξοφώνου Adolphe Sax έχει σήμερα την τιμητική του...



Ε, ας τον τιμήσουμε λοιπόν, με κάποιους που τίμησαν το όργανο:





















Part 5 missing due to copyright issues







Giant Steps - Branford Marsalis


----------



## daeman (Nov 6, 2015)

...
Sax and violins - Talking Heads







Big Band, Sax and Violence  - Jimmy Page 







Sax and violence - Zoot featuring Mahna Mahna (before blowing him to oblivion)


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2015)

...
Fool's Gold - The Stone Roses


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2015)

Moonstrung.


----------



## daeman (Nov 10, 2015)

...
«Όποιος θέλει μπορεί να κατεβάσει από το Eshop του site μου www.rossdaly.gr ό,τι θέλει από όλη την δισκογραφία μου εντελώς δωρεάν (εκτός από την τελευταία μου έκδοση “The Other Side” που διατίθεται από το site CDBaby). Πήρα την απόφαση αυτή γιατί θέλω να έχουν όλοι όσοι θέλουν άμεση πρόσβαση στη μουσική μου χωρίς καθόλου να μπαίνουν στη μέση τα οικονομικά. 

Έχω σιχαθεί, μετά από τόσα χρόνια, την όλη εμπορική πλευρά της δισκογραφίας αλλά εξακολουθώ να αγαπάω το αντικείμενο και να θέλω να το μοιραστώ με τους άλλους ανθρώπους. Μόνο με αυτό τον τρόπο θα μπορέσω να συνεχίζω να χαίρομαι την δισκογραφία και αυτό έχει πολύ μεγαλύτερη σημασία για μένα από τα όποια χρήματα.»

~ Ρος Ντέιλι


*"As of today whoever so wishes can download any or even all of my music completely free of charge* (the only recording which remains for sale is my most recent one “The Other Side” which is available from CD baby). I have decided to do this because I would like all of the rest of my music to be easily available to anyone who wishes to listen without any financial dimension whatsoever. 

After so many years, I’m really really fed up with the financial side of the recording industry but I still love sharing my recordings with other people. This is the only thing that I could do in order to be able to continue enjoying that and that is more important to me than any amount of money."
for "Downloading instructions" click here!


Δεντρί που δε σου μέλλεται (_Με τη φεύγα του καιρού_) - Ross Daly + Σπυριδούλα Τουτουδάκη





Μουσική : Σπύρος Σηφογιωργάκης. Στίχοι: παραδοσιακοί-πρώτη στροφή, Μήτσος Σταυρακάκης-δεύτερη στροφή.
Το οργανικό μέρος που ακολουθεί ανήκει στον Ross Daly.

Δεντρί που δε σου μέλλεται να φας απ' τον καρπό του
μην κοιμηθείς στον ίσκιο του και πάρεις τον καημό του

Αστράφτει μέσα στο μυαλό, χιονίζει στην ψυχή μου
και μέσα στσ' αναστεναγμούς χάνεται η ζωή μου


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2015)

...
Stone Crazy - Peter Green, Rod Stewart, Jack Bruce, Aynsley Dunbar

[video=youtube;DCMLa_Gs8Ic]https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=youtu.be&v=DCMLa_Gs8Ic[/video]


----------



## daeman (Nov 17, 2015)

...
Ίντα 'χεις, γιασεμάκι μου - Νίκη Ξυλούρη





Στέλιος Πετράκης - λύρα, Γιώργης Ξυλούρης (Ψαρογιώργης) - λαούτο, Λάμπης Ξυλούρης - ούτι, Shelagh Hannan - πνευστά


Ίντα ’χεις, γιασεμάκι μου 
μωρό, μωρό, μικρό μου 
και μάδησ’ ο ανθός σου
η γλάστρα σου ’πεσε μικρή 
όπα, όπα, όπα
γή λίγο το νερό σου;

Δεν είν’ η γλάστρα μου μικρή και το νερό είν’ πολύ μου
μόν’ άργειες να 'ρθεις να με βρεις κι αρρώστησα, πουλί μου

Παράτα πια την ξενιτιά κι έλα για δεν αντέχω πια


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2015)

...
Our Darkness - Anne Clark






Through these city nightmares you'd walk with me
And we'd talk of it with idealistic assurance
That it wouldn't tear us apart

We'd keep our heads above the blackened water
But there's no room for ideals in this mechanical place
And you're gone now

Through a grimy window that I can't keep clean
Through billowing smoke that's swallowed the sun
You're nowhere to be seen

Do you think our desires still burn?
I guess it was desires that tore us apart
There has to be passion
A passion for living, surviving
And that means detachment

Everybody has a weapon to fight you with
To beat you with when you are down
There were too many defenses between us

Doubting all the time, fearing all the time
Doubting all the time, fearing all the time
That like these urban nightmares
We'd blacken each other's skies

When we passed the subway we tried to ignore our fate there
Of written threats on endless walls
Unjustified crimes carried on stifled calls

Would you walk with me now through this pouring rain?
It used to mingle with our tears then dry with the hopes
That we left behind, it rains even harder now


----------



## daeman (Nov 18, 2015)

...
Poem without words I: The third meeting - Anne Clark







Poem without words II: Journey by night


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2015)

...
Occam's Razor - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2015)

...
In My Room - Libido Blume






LIBIDO BLUME 
Οι μουσικές ανησυχίες του μπασίστα Άκη Μπογιατζή και η επιθυμία του για δημιουργία ήταν υπεύθυνες για την ίδρυση αυτής της δραστήριας αθηναϊκής μπάντας, στην οποία επένδυσε όλη την εμπειρία που είχε εισπράξει μέσα από το προηγούμενο του σύνολο, τους Captain Νέφος. Το γκρουπ αποτελούσαν οι Άκης Μπογιατζής (φωνή, μπάσο), Γιάννης Ντρενογιάννης (κιθάρα), Τάσος Κάτσαρης (σαξόφωνο, πλήκτρα) και Γιάννης Μπουρούσας (τύμπανα).

Με επιρροές που ανέτρεχαν στις ανοιχτές φόρμες της βρετανικής ποπ των 80ς, το γκρουπ αρχικά συμμετείχε στην αξιόλογη συλλογή «Outsiders» με τα κομμάτια του «House of Light» και «In My Room», ενώ πριν φύγει η χρονιά του ’85 ηχογράφησε το παρθενικό του lp «Colours Melting», το οποίο ο μουσικός Τύπος υποδέχθηκε με αρκετά θετικά σχόλια. Το ’87 και ύστερα από έναν κύκλο έξοχων σκηνικών εμφανίσεων, κυκλοφόρησε η επόμενή τους δουλειά, το εμπνευσμένο lp «Brilliant Names and Dames» που θεωρήθηκε αναμφίβολα σαν η κορυφαία τους πρόταση. Σ’ αυτό το δίσκο το σχήμα είχε μεγαλώσει αριθμητικά με την προσθήκη του Δημήτρη Στεργίου στο πιάνο και του Αλέξανδρου Μεταξά στα φωνητικά, ενώ στο πόστο του Ντρενογιάννη είχε έλθει ο Στέλιος Χαμπίμπης. 

Για τις ανάγκες του τρίτου τους κατά σειρά lp, προσκλήθηκε ο βρετανός παραγωγός John Langford, γνωστός από τις δουλειές του με τους 3 Johns και Mekons. Όμως το «Liquid Situation», παρά τις τίμιες προθέσεις του, άφησε τελικά μάλλον άνισα αποτελέσματα, αιτία που έφερε στη συνέχεια τη διάλυση. Και τα τρία lp τους κυκλοφόρησαν στην ανεξάρτητη εταιρία «Δικαίωμα Διάβασης». 

Στις αρχές των 90ς ο Μπογιατζής, ξανάσμιξε με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη των Captain Νέφος ενεργοποιώντας προσωρινά το ιστορικό αυτό σχήμα, ενώ αργότερα ο ίδιος θα στήσει το ηλεκτρονικής κατεύθυνσης όχημα των Sigmatropic. 

πηγή κειμένου: «Get That Beat” Ελληνικό Ροκ 80ς & 90ς, του Ντίνου Δηματάτη
http://www.rocking.gr/agenda/2015/12/12/16799/


_*Colours Melting*_ (1986)





A1. Colours Melting #1, A2. They Steal Hearts, A3. The Dream Became Obscene, A4. Vive La Difference 
B1. In My Room, B2. The Old Eccentric's Place, B3. All Tomorrow's Games, B4. Colours Melting #2


Cadillac Dreams


----------



## daeman (Nov 26, 2015)

...
Sinking - The Cure







The same deep water as you







From the edge of the deep green sea


----------



## daeman (Nov 28, 2015)

...
Soul Kitchen - Patti Smith






The cars crawl past all stuffed with eyes 
Street lights share their hollow glow 
Your brain seems bruised with numb surprise 
Still one place to go


Gimme shelter






Oh, a storm is threat'ning
My very life today
If I don't get some shelter
Oh yeah, I'm gonna fade away


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2015)

...
So Hard - The Panderers


----------



## daeman (Dec 7, 2015)

...
With eyes toward Crete (_Duente_) - Iasis


----------



## daeman (Dec 10, 2015)

...
Blues with a feeling - Little Walter


----------



## daeman (Dec 14, 2015)

...
Sister Moon - Transvision Vamp





https://vimeo.com/7447684

Hey, Sister Moon, are you coming round soon?
Hey, Sister Moon, in your midnight blue

So groove on, Sister, groove on, Sister Moon
Groove on, my baby, groove on, groove on, Sister Moon


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2015)

...
There Ain't No Santa Claus on the Evening Stage - Captain Beefheart


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2015)

...
Love Kills (_Sid and Nancy_) - Joe Strummer (21 August 1952 – 22 December 2002)


----------



## daeman (Dec 23, 2015)

...
_The Future Is Unwritten_ Soundtrack





_
The Future Is Unwritten_


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2015)

...
Christmas Eve Blues - Blind Lemon Jefferson


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2015)

...
Christmas Blues - Big Joe Williams


----------



## daeman (Dec 24, 2015)

...
Cryin' Christmas Tears - Eric Clapton


----------



## daeman (Dec 25, 2015)

...
The Letter (blues version, live in Fillmore West, 1969) - Joe Cocker







Live from Mad Dogs & Englishmen (1970)







Live in Berlin (1980)


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2015)

...
Santa Claus is getting down - Jesse Ed Davies






I've cut loose my reindeer
Took the sack off my back
Now I do want my cruising
In a long black Cadillac
You'd better behave like a good little girl
Climb up here in Santa's lap

Let's hang your pretty stockings
before we start to fool around
You'd better behave like a good little girl
Santa Claus is getting down


----------



## daeman (Jan 4, 2016)

...
Άστρο του πρωινού - Νίκος Παπάζογλου






Διασκευή του Θανάση Παπακωνσταντίνου πάνω σε ένα τραγούδι των Ινδιάνων Pawnee της Β. Αμερικής, μεταφρασμένο από τον Άρη Δικταίο.

Άστρο θαμπό του πρωινού
για χάρη σου αγρυπνούμε
και τούτη η μέρα ας μας βρει
μ' αυτούς που αγαπούμε
άστρο του πρωινού


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2016)

...
Sure 'nuff 'n yes I do - Captain Beefheart & Magic Band


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2016)

...
I pity the fool / Take my tip - The Manish Boys






David Bowie: vocals, alto sax (born David Robert Hayward Jones, 8 January 1947)
Johnny Flux: lead guitar
Jimmy Page: guitar solo (born James Patrick Page, 9 January 1944)
John Watson: bass
Mick White: drums
Bob Solly: organ 
Woolf Byrne: baritone sax and harmonica
Paul Rodriguez: tenor sax and trumpet

Γενεθλιακό.


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2016)

...
The London boys - David Bowie


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2016)

...
Circles (Pete Townshend) - The Fleur de Lys featuring Jimmy Page


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2016)

...
Led Zeppelin, pre-Zeppelin: 

Jim's Blues / George Wallace is Rollin' in This Mornin' - PJ Proby






This track is notable not just for the inclusion of Jimmy Page, but for featuring the entire lineup of Led Zeppelin before they even recorded their first album. John Paul Jones had been enlisted to arrange and play on Proby's _Three Week Hero_ album months before he joined up with Page, Robert Plant and John Bonham to form the New Yardbirds. When the date came up for this session, rather than blow it off, he apparently decided instead to ask his new bandmates if they wouldn't mind lending a hand, a request to which they readily agreed. This wasn't exactly Page's first go-around with P.J. Proby, either: The guitarist had worked with him years before on his 1964 Top 10 hit "Hold Me."

Unlike many of the sessions that Page sat in on during his early career, this one comes the closest to approximating the sound that would come to define most of his work with Led Zeppelin. With Plant's added harmonica part, and the slow, bluesy tempo and feel, the track actually bears a striking resemblance to Zeppelin's cover of the Muddy Waters classic "You Shook Me." (It should also be pointed out that the Jim named in the song's title isn't Page, but rather Proby himself, who was born James Marcus Smith.)

http://www.rollingstone.com/music/l...s-20151129/p-j-proby-jims-blues-1969-20151125


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jan 11, 2016)

*Legendary Artist David Bowie Dies at 69*


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2016)

*La Mort - My Death*

...
La Mort - Jacques Brel






La mort m'attend comme une vieille fille
Au rendez-vous de la faucille
Pour mieux cueillir 
Le temps qui passe

La mort m'attend comme une princesse
A l'enterrement de ma jeunesse
Pour mieux pleurer 
Le temps qui passe

La mort m'attend comme Carabosse
A l'incendie de nos noces
Pour mieux rire 
Du temps qui passe

Mais qu'y a-t-il derrière la porte
Et qui m'attend déjà
Ange ou démon qu'importe
Au devant de la porte il y a toi

La mort attend sous l'oreiller
Que j'oublie de me réveiller
Pour mieux glacer 
Le temps qui passe

La mort attend que mes amis
Me viennent voir en pleine nuit
Pour mieux se dire que 
Le temps passe

La mort m'attend dans tes mains claires
Qui devront fermer mes paupières
Pour mieux quitter 
Le temps qui passe

Mais qu'y a-t-il derrière la porte
Et qui m'attend déjà
Ange ou démon qu'importe
Au devant de la porte il y a toi

La mort m'attend aux dernières feuilles
De l'arbre qui fera mon cercueil
Pour mieux clouer 
Le temps qui passe

La mort m'attend dans les lilas
Qu'un fossoyeur lancera sur moi
Pour mieux fleurir 
Le temps qui passe

La mort m'attend dans un grand lit
Tendu aux toiles de l'oubli
Pour mieux fermer 
Le temps qui passe

Mais qu'y a-t-il derrière la porte
Et qui m'attend déjà
Ange ou démon qu'importe
Au devant de la porte il y a toi


My Death - David Bowie at his final gig as Ziggy Stardust, Hammersmith Odeon, 3 July 1973





Translated by Mort Shuman

My death waits like an old roué
So confident I'll go his way
Whistle to him
And the passing time

My death waits like a Bible truth
At the funeral of my youth
Weep loud for that 
And the passing time

My death waits like a witch at night
And surely as our love is bright
Let's not think about
The passing time

But whatever lies behind the door
There is nothing much to do
Angel or devil, I don't care
For in front of that door
There is you

My death waits like a beggar blind
Who sees the world through an unlit mind
Throw him a dime
For the passing time

My death waits there between your thighs
Your cool fingers will close my eyes
Let's think of that
And the passing time

_My death waits to allow my friends
A few good times before it ends
So let's drink to that
And the passing time_

But whatever lies behind the door
There is nothing much to do
Angel or devil, I don't care
For in front of that door
There is you

My death waits there among the leaves
In magicians' mysterious sleeves
Rabbits and dogs
And the passing times

My death waits there among the flowers
Where the blackest shadow cowers
Let's pick lilacs
For the passing time

My death waits there in a double bed
Sails of oblivion at my head
So pull up the sheets
Against the passing time

But whatever lies behind the door
There is nothing much to do
Angel or devil, I don't care
For in front of that door
There is...

Thank you._









daeman said:


> To celebrate David Bowie's 68th birthday this year, artist Helen Green made this very fun illustration of David Bowie showing him change throughout the years in animated GIF form. Bowie has inhabited so many different hairstyles and faces and styles that he almost looks like a different person each time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2016)

...
Severed soul - Brown Bird


----------



## daeman (Jan 17, 2016)

...
Down to the river - Brown Bird


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2016)

...
Ride on - Beasts of Bourbon







Let's get funky


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2016)

...
Say I wanna know - Nick Waterhouse







Time's all gone


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2016)

...
*Jefferson Airplane guitarist Paul Kantner dead at 74

*Have you seen the stars tonite? (Paul Kantner, David Crosby, _Blows Against the Empire_)







A child is coming







The sky is no limit (_Planet Earth Rock and Roll Orchestra_)










daeman said:


> ...
> The Baby Tree - Paul Kantner & Jefferson Starship
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jan 29, 2016)

...
*Jefferson Airplane: 12 Essential Songs

*Paul Kantner was not only a founding member, guitarist, singer and songwriter for Jefferson Airplane, he was the group's conceptual heart. Bringing along a love of literature and science fiction that seeped into the Airplane's songs along with his fuzzed-out guitar tones, Kantner remained with the band, on and off, throughout its tumultuous self-reinvention as Jefferson Starship, taking a long break in the Eighties as Mickey Thomas steered the newly christened Starship into brief pop success. Starship still tinges the legacy of Jefferson Airplane, which partly explains why the band's epochal Sixties work — as well as its uneven but sporadically brilliant output in the Seventies and beyond — finds itself curiously underrated today. But in their prime, Jefferson Airplane had plenty of songs to love.


Today - Jefferson Airplane






A gentle folk ballad that balanced out the stranger fare on the Airplane's breakthrough LP, "Today" is the plush stuffing in the middle of the _Surrealistic Pillow_. That's unofficial Airplane copilot Jerry Garcia on sweet, dreamy lead guitar; Kantner would later say Garcia lent "his particular Grateful madness to the whole [_Surrealistic Pillow_] project," and his touch is particularly clear on this song. Marty Balin, who co-wrote the song with Kantner and sang the tender lead vocal, later said "Today" was his attempt to impress Tony Bennett, who was recording in the next studio over. These days it sounds less like a tune for the ageless pop crooner, and more like a blueprint for the softer side of psychedelia as practiced by later bands like R.E.M. and Galaxie 500. 


Won't You Try / Saturday Afternoon






"Won't You Try/Saturday Afternoon" embodies the shadows lurking along the underbelly of the hippie ideal. It's Kantner's paean to peace and love — with a subtle side of desperation and despair. One the surface, the track's easygoing harmonies and airy arrangement exude flowery sweetness. But the coiled, churning darkness of Kantner's distorted guitar — along with lines like "Won't you try with love before you're gone?" — hint at the realization that entropy comes to everyone.


Crown of Creation






In 1968, Kantner got a call from someone with the Democratic Party. "They wanted us to write a song for them, and I was reading a book called _Rebirth _by John Wyndham and I was playing a little blues lick that I had stolen from Jorma," he recalled in 2012. "I just put it all together as a joke, knowing that if they read the lyrics, they'd never use it." Well, someone must have read those lyrics. The Democrats didn't use "Crown of Creation" — Hubert Humphrey had enough problems in '68 without selecting a campaign song based on a novel about telepathic mutants struggling to escape religious persecution in post-apocalyptic Labrador. But as one of the first of Kantner's songs to be directly influenced by science fiction, "Crown of Creation" indicated the direction his songwriting was headed.


Wooden Ships







One weekend in 1968, Paul Kantner and Stephen Stills found themselves hanging out in Fort Lauderdale on David Crosby's boat — a 59-foot schooner that the king of folk-rock harmony had christened the Mayan. "I had been unceremoniously tossed out of the Byrds, and I had some time on my hands," Crosby would later recall. "I was down there just goofing off." 

Once Stills and Kantner were there, it was only a matter of time before the guitars came out. "I had this set of changes that I'd been playing for a long time, that I really, really loved," Crosby recalled. "We were sitting around in the main cabin of the boat, and we started fooling around, as we would naturally do." Kantner and Stills contributed a few verses each, sketching an allegorical tale about the seafaring survivors of a future apocalypse; the image of "wooden ships on the water, very free and easy" was Kantner's.

"Wooden Ships" ended up becoming a spacey highlight of Crosby, Stills and Nash's self-titled debut in 1969. It reappeared the following year in a darker, edgier rendition on the Airplane's _Volunteers. _In his original _Rolling Stone _review of the album, critic Ed Ward wrote that "Wooden Ships" had "been given new life by Paul Kantner. ... The song comes off as more of a scream of desperation than does the Crosby-Stills-Nash version. ... It is an epic performance, and one of the best the Airplane has ever done."


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2016)

...
Blood and Roses - The Smithereens







Blues Before & After


----------



## daeman (Feb 2, 2016)

...
*Signe Anderson, Original Jefferson Airplane Singer, Dead at 74

*Vocalist who preceded Grace Slick passes away on same day as Paul Kantner


Chauffeur Blues - Jefferson Airplane (lead vocals: Signe Toly Anderson)







Let's get together (lead vocals: Anderson, Kantner, Balin)







Come up the years







Blues from an Airplane


----------



## daeman (Feb 4, 2016)

...
Blues with a whoop - Sonny Terry & Brownie McGhee


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2016)

...
Wack Wack - The Young-Holt Trio







Wah Wah Man - The Young-Holt Unlimited


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2016)

...
Alice's Wonderland - Charles Mingus Quintet 






At the Nonagon Art Gallery, New York City, January 16, 1959.
John Handy (alto sax), Booker Ervin (tenor sax), Richard Wyands (piano), Charles Mingus (bass, arrangement), Dannie Richmond (drums)


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2016)

...
Once bitten, twice shy - Ian Hunter & Mick Ronson


----------



## daeman (Feb 13, 2016)

...
Blue Jeans Blues - Melvin Taylor


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2016)

...
S.O.B. - Nathaniel Rateliff & The Night Sweats







Howling at nothing


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2016)

...
Για τη μικρή αγάπη - Αχιλλέας Περσίδης & Νότιος Ήχος






Αχιλλέας Περσίδης - ακουστική κιθάρα, κλασική κιθάρα, λαούτο, Ρος Ντέιλι - κρητική λύρα, Τάκης Καννέλος - κρουστά


Κυριακής απόγευμα


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2016)

...





Amazing David Bowie Street Art. "This is so cool..."


----------



## daeman (Feb 23, 2016)

...
Corrupt - Ruth Tafébé & The Afrorockerz







Carry On


----------



## daeman (Feb 24, 2016)

...
Indiara Sfair






And I thought I knew how to play the harmonica...


I'm Tired - Ricardo Maranhão with Indiara Sfair


----------



## daeman (Feb 25, 2016)

...
Voodoo In My Blood - Massive Attack + Young Fathers






Massive Attack Recruit Rosamund Pike for Haunting New Video
"Voodoo in My Blood," featuring Young Fathers, merges 'Phantasm' with Andrzej Zulawski's 'Possession'

In London's Joe Strummer Subway.


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2016)

...
Πειραιώτικο ταξίμι - Γιάννης Παπαϊωάννου






Μπλουζ του Νότου, του Δέλτα του Μισισιπή, και του Σικάγου. 
Μπλουζ της Ανατολής, του Νότου, του φαληρικού Δέλτα, και του Περαία.


----------



## daeman (Mar 1, 2016)

...
Ίντα 'χετε γυρού γυρού - Γιώργης Ξυλούρης + Γιάννης Αγγελάκας + Γιάγκος Χαιρέτης + Νίκος Βελιώτης






Ίντα 'χετε γυρού γυρού
κι είναι βαριά η καρδιά σας
δεν τρώτε και δεν πίνετε
και δε χαροκοπάτε
πριν να 'ρθει ο Χάρος να μας βρει
να μασε διαγουμίσει
να διαγουμίσει τσι γενιές
και να διαλέξει τς άντρες
και πάρει νιους για τ' άρματα


από γενιές επόμενες
και γέννες λεβεντάδων


----------



## daeman (Mar 8, 2016)

...
Spanish Blues - Graham Bond Organisation


----------



## daeman (Mar 12, 2016)

...
In our sleep - Laurie Anderson & Lou Reed


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2016)

....
Του μελιού η γλύκα - Ψαρογιώργης





Μουσική: Αντ. & Μιχ. Φραγκιαδάκης


Στα μάθια σου είδα ομορφιές ολόιδιες τ' Απρίλη
και του Αυγούστου τσι χυμούς στα κόκκινά σου χείλη


----------



## daeman (Apr 7, 2016)

...
Nobody loves me but my mother (Fillmore East, 1971) - B.B. King







How blue can you get (Cook County Jail, 1971)


----------



## daeman (Apr 10, 2016)

...
Dying on the vine - Rusty Zinn


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2016)




----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2016)

...
My name is Prince






My name is Prince, I don't wanna be king
Cuz I've seen the top and it's just a dream
Big cars and women and fancy clothes
Will save your face but it won't save your soul
I'm here to tell you that there's a better way

My name is Prince and I am funky


----------



## daeman (Apr 22, 2016)

...
Kiss - Prince (Heidi Joubert featuring Kiddo Kat & Ozzy Lino joining in, Frankfurt S-bahn, 12-4-2016)






Check it out.

http://hessenschau.de/kultur/riesen...n-frankfurter-s-bahn-,s-bahn-session-104.html


----------



## daeman (Apr 25, 2016)

...
The Lotus Eaters - Dead Can Dance


----------



## daeman (May 11, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...0253218093071.334328.559558070&type=3&theater


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 11, 2016)




----------



## daeman (May 11, 2016)

drsiebenmal said:


>



God save the screen
The messaging regime
It made them morons
Potential H-bomb

God save the keying
They ain't no human beings
There is no future
In England's texting

No future, no future
No future for you
No future, no future
For us






No fun, my babe, no fun
No fun, my babe, no fun
No fun to hang around
Feeling that same old way
No fun to text around
Freaked out for another day

No fun, my babe, no fun
No fun, my babe, no fun
No fun to be alone
Messaging by yourself
No fun to be alone
In love with nobody else


----------



## daeman (May 15, 2016)

...
Watch Eric Clapton Revisit Career in Animated 'Spiral' Video (_Rolling Stone_, May 15, 2016)






Eric Clapton has unveiled the new video for "Spiral," the latest blues track off the guitar god's upcoming LP _I Still Do_. The video takes an animated look through the rocker's six-decade career in music by reimagining Clapton's album covers and iconic photos, from Cream, Yardbirds and _Slowhand _to _MTV Unplugged_ and the Sir Peter Blake-painted artwork for _I Still Do_.
[...]

"You don't know how much it means 
to have this music in me
I just keep playing my song, 
hoping that I'll get along..."


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2016)

...
Για μη κιθαρίστες, με χορδές μόνο για την πένα ή για δακτυλισμούς, αλλά άχορδη στο μπράτσο, με κουμπάκια:






Earlier this month, a company called *Magic Instruments *posted a link to their new product, the MI Guitar, to Facebook.
It was accompanied by the slogan, "A new type of guitar that has guitarists scared." *

While we're not sure that's entirely accurate, the MI Guitar is described as "a new type of guitar you can pick up and play instantly. By reinventing the fretboard of a traditional guitar, MI Guitar simplifies playing so anyone can play their favorite songs at first sight, or create their own original music—without musical training."

The website even sports a quote from Muse guitarist/vocalist Matthew Bellamy, who says, "For people who don't have the time to learn the guitar, Magic Instruments is the ultimate shortcut—you’ll be strumming your favorite songs in minutes. For singers and non-guitar playing musicians, it’s also great tool for songwriting."

Like a traditional guitar, the MI Guitar features strings for fingerpicking and strumming. But its fretboard features buttons that play chords with a single touch. It can be paired with the company's companion mobile app, which allows customers to play songs virtually instantly, "rather than having to master awkward finger positions."

http://www.guitarworld.com/gear-new...strings-buttons-pick-and-play instantly/29036

Ένα παιχνίδι που κάνει τη μουσική παιχνίδι, για όσους η μουσική δεν είναι πάθος.

* "Scared? Scared?" Yeah, right, shred this  : 

Shut up 'n play yer guitar (if you got one) - Frank Zappa


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2016)

...
Για κιθαρίστες, με αρκετές πρωτόφαντες δυνατότητες ενσωματωμένες, μα όχι παιχνίδι αλλά κιθάρα:

Meet Sensus, the World’s First Smart Guitar






A company called *Mind Music Labs* has developed what it’s calling the first smart guitar. Dubbed the Sensus, it combines a true guitar with wireless connectivity and the ability to receive, process and share music and data. 

According to Mind Music Labs, the Sensus doesn’t need an amplifier —all the sounds are produced in high fidelity by the guitar’s body, which its makers claim is “built on the same acoustic principles and with the same wood of Stradivari’s violins.” 

Using the Sensus alone, players can perform and record, add effects, and playback and share performances online. They can even stream and play along with music, as well as jam with others at a distance wirelessly.  The Sensus can also be used in the studio and onstage, where its advanced features can add a level of interactivity to performances. 

While we’ve seen some similar wireless and streaming capabilities in modern guitar-based instruments like the Artiphon and jamstik+, Sensus differs from them in several ways.

First off, and significantly, Sensus is made of wood, features a soundboard of red spruce, and uses real strings like a conventional guitar. And the strings aren’t merely triggers —they vibrate, and those vibrations cause the guitar’s body to resonate, again like a standard guitar.

But unlike a conventional guitar, Sensus can also produce any sound transmitted to it wirelessly. This sound is produced by the guitar’s body and emitted with the same intensity 360 degrees around the instrument, making it a true 360-degree music system. 

Sensus is also a smart device. It uses the flexible LoT —Lab of Things— platform, in which devices can be interconnected. According to Mind Music Labs, the guitars features “state-of-the-art sensors and a powerful digital brain which can receive, process and share music and data. With Sensus, you can modulate and effect your music in unprecedented ways. Live.”


----------



## daeman (May 20, 2016)

...
Μνήμες του Νερού - Διάφανα Κρίνα 






Ζω στον κολπίσκο με τους λίγους επισκέπτες
στο λιμανάκι μου όταν ο άνεμος φυσάει
βρίσκουν απάγκιο σπάνιων κοραλλιών συλλέκτες
ταξιδευτές που η ζωή δεν τους χωράει

video: Русалка (Rusalka = The Mermaid = Γοργόνα) (paint-on-glass animation) - Aleksandr Petrov


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2016)

...
Ο Ίγκι κι αν εγέρασε κι άσπρισε το μαλλί του
ούτε το νεύρο έχασε ούτε και την ψυχή του

Lust for life - Iggy Pop (_Later...,_ BBC 2, 17-5-2016)







Sunday (_Post Pop Depression_)


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2016)

...
Fish in the jailhouse - Tom Waits


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2016)

...
All for one - The Stone Roses











The Stone Roses first single in 21 years 'All for One' is a blast - review


It is the resurrection , 27 years after we first heard that one on their first LP:


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2016)

...
Old School Sousta - Xylouris White






23-26 Ιουνίου στην Αθήνα.


Darvish Two (_Mojo presents The Bad Seeds Jukebox_)


----------



## daeman (May 30, 2016)

...
Loco de amor - David Byrne with Celia Cruz







_Something Wild_ opening credits







While I'm at it, _Something Wild_ closing credits, Wild Thing - Sister Carol


----------



## daeman (Jun 5, 2016)

...
Σ' ένα μπαρ του Μισισίπι - Στέλιος Βαμβακάρης







Το μπλουζ του Στέλιου






Μπλουζ και ρεμπέτικου γωνία.


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2016)

...
Little Red Rooster Blues:









Little Red Rooster - The Big Black Howlin' Wolf








daeman said:


>


----------



## daeman (Jun 10, 2016)

daeman said:


> ...
> The Stone Roses first single in 21 years 'All for One' is a blast - review
> 
> It is the resurrection , 27 years after we first heard that one on their first LP:
> ...



Fresh Stone Roses. It's a Beautiful Thing:






That which we call a rose, by any other material would not smell as sweet, but it sure sounds good.


----------



## daeman (Jun 21, 2016)

...
Seven Nation Army - White Stripes







Seven Nation Army as a vintage New Orleans dirge - Postmodern Jukebox featuring Haley Reinhart









daeman said:


> ...
> Sweet Child of Mine (New Orleans Style) - Postmodern Jukebox ft. Miche Braden
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Jun 24, 2016)

...
This is England - The Clash






"Four for a pound your face flannels; three for a pound your tea towels!"

I hear a gang fire on a human factory farm
Are they howling out or doing somebody harm
On a catwalk jungle somebody grabbed my arm
A voice spoke so cold, it matched the weapon in her palm

This is England
This knife of Sheffield steel
This is England
This is how we feel

Time on his hands, freezing in those clothes
He won't go for the carrot, they beat him by the pole
Some sunny day confronted by his soul
He's out at sea, too far off, he can't go home

This is England
What we're supposed to die for
This is England
And we're never gonna cry no more

Black shadow of the Vincent falls on a Triumph line
I got my motorcycle jacket but I'm walking all the time
South Atlantic wind blows, ice from a dying creed
I see no glory, when will we be free

This is England
We can chain you to the rail
This is England
We can kill you in a jail

Big British boots go kick Bengali in the head
Police sit watchin', the newspapers being read
Who dares to protest? After the attacker fled 
Out came the batons and the British warned themselves

This is England
The land of illegal dances
This is England
Land of a thousand stances
This is England
This knife of Sheffield steel
This is England
This is how we feel
This is England
This is England


----------



## daeman (Jun 27, 2016)

...
Old England - The Waterboys






Man looks up on a yellow sky
And the rain turns to rust in his eye
Rumors of his health are lies
Old England is dying

His clothes are a dirty shade of blue
And his ancient shoes worn through
He steals from me and he lies to you
Old England is dying

Still he sings an empire song
Still he keeps his navy strong
And he sticks his flag where it ill belongs
Old England is dying

You're asking what makes me sigh now
What it is makes me shudder so 
Well, I just freeze in the wind 
And I'm numb from the pummelin' of the snow
That falls from high in yellow skies
Down on where the well loved flag of England flies
Where homes are warm and mothers sigh
Where comedians laugh and babies cry
Where criminals are televised, politicians fraternize
Journalists are dignified and everyone is civilized
And children stare with heroin eyes, heroin eyes, heroin eyes
Old England!

Evening has fallen
The swans are singing
The last of Sunday's bells is ringing
The wind in the trees is sighing
And old England is dying


"Old England" is a criticism of Thatcherism, blaming Margaret Thatcher's economic policies for what Scott perceived to be an increase in desperation amongst the young and poor in the England of that time, and a rise in drug addiction, specifically to heroin. 

The refrain, "Old England is dying" is a quote from James Joyce, and the lines "You're asking what makes me sigh now / What it is makes me shudder so" are from W.B. Yeats' poem, "Mad as the Mist and Snow". 

The Clash, one of the bands that had inspired Scott during his punk music phase, released "This Is England", a song with a similar theme, as a single the same year. Scott and The Waterboys would move to Ireland the following year.
https://www.wikiwand.com/en/This_Is_the_Sea#/Song_details


----------



## daeman (Jun 29, 2016)

...
Classical Music Mashup - Grant Woolard






33 συνθέτες, 57 μελωδίες συνδυασμένες. Και κουιζάκι. 
Watch for the stromtroopers.



Spoiler




Mozart Eine Kleine Nachtmusik K525 0:01
Haydn Symphony 94 “Surprise” II 0:01
Beethoven Symphony 9 IV (Ode to Joy) 0:06
Mendelssohn Wedding March in Midsummer Night’s Dream, second theme 0:06
Dvorak Humoresque No.7 0:13
Wagner Lohengerin, Bridal Chorus 0:13
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto 1 0:19
Saint-Saens Carnival of Animals: Swan 0:19
Bach Well Tempered Clavier Book 1 Prelude 1 0:19
Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture 0:29
Bach Cello Suite No. 1 0:32
Mendelssohn Song without Words “Spring” 0:33
Schubert Ave Maria 0:40
Schubert Symphony 8 “Unfinished” 0:46
Verdi “La Donna è Mobile” in Rigoletto 0:51
Boccherini String Quartet in E, Op.11 No.5, III. Minuetto 0:55
Beethoven für Elise 1:03
CPE Bach Solfeggietto 1:04
Paganini Capriccio 24 1:11
Mozart Piano Sonata No.11 III (Turkish March) 1:15
Grieg Piano Concerto 1:22
Mozart Requiem Lacrimosa 1:26
Schubert Serenade 1:30
Chopin Prelude in C minor 1:35
Strauss II Overture from Die Fledermaus (Bat) 1:46
Brahms 5 Lieder Op.49, IV. Wiegenlied (Lullaby) 1:46
Satie Gymnopedie 1:56
Debussy Arabesque 2:00
Holst Planets, Jupiter 2:05
Schubert Trout 2:14
Liszt Hungarian Rhapsody No.2 2:28
Mozart Variation on Twinkle Twinkle Little Star 2:41
Schumann Op.68, No.10 Merry Peasant 2:47
Schubert Military March in D 2:54
Bach* (could be Petzold) Minuet in G 3:00
Mozart Piano Sonata No.16 in C, K545 3:07
Offenbach Can-can in “Orpheus in the underworld” 3:08
Beethoven Piano Sonata No.8 “Pathetique” II 3:18
Mozart Die Zauberflöte Overture 3:24
Tchaikovsky Romeo and Juliet Overture 3:31
CPE Bach Solfeggietto 3:44
Beethoven Symphony 5 “Fate” 3:47
Wagner Wedding March 3:52
Rachmaninoff Prelude Op.3 No.2 in C# minor 3:53
CPE Bach Solfeggietto 3:56
Chopin Piano Sonata No. 2 III. Funeral March 4:11
Williams Imperial March in Star War 4:19
Tchaikovsky Marche Slave 4:25
46. Smetana Ma Vlast II. Moldau 4:38
Tchaikovsky Nutcracker – Flower Waltz (not the main theme!) 4:45
Borodin Polovtsian Dances 4:45
Strauss II Blue Danube 4:58
Vivaldi Four Seasons I. Spring 5:03
Handel Messiah, Hallelujah 5:03
Handel The Entrance of the Queen of Sheba 5:08
Elgar Pomp and Circumstance Marches No. 1 5:15
Pachelbel Canon in D 5:21
Mozart Symphony No. 35 in D major (Haffner) K. 385, IV. Finale, Presto 5:27
Chopin Etude Op.25 No.9 in G flat, “Butterfly” 5:34
Bach Gavotte from French Suite No. 5 in G Major, BWV 816 5:42


http://vlocal.ca/amazing-classica-mashup/


Επειδή έχει καιρό να χαραχτεί τόσο ανέμελο χαμόγελο στο πρόσωπό μου από την ώρα που το άκουσα, κι επειδή τοσοδά μικρούτσικες χαρές νοστιμίζουν τη ζωή.


----------



## daeman (Jul 2, 2016)

...
*Deborah Ann "Debbie" Harry *(born July 1, 1945) is an American singer-songwriter and actress, best known as the lead singer of the new wave and punk rock band Blondie. She recorded several worldwide number one singles with Blondie during the 1970s and 1980s. She is sometimes considered the first rapper to chart at number one in the United States due to her work on "Rapture". She has also had success (mainly in Europe) as a solo artist before reforming Blondie in the late 1990s. Her acting career spans over 60 film roles and numerous television appearances.


Djiny Judy (1968) - The Wind In The Willows featuring Deborah Ann Harry






_The Wind In The Willlows_ full album


Anti-Disco (1974) - The Stilettos







Detroit 442 (1978) - Blondie







Rapture (1980) - Blondie 







Mile High (2014) - Blondie






A rose by any name - Blondie


----------



## daeman (Jul 3, 2016)

...
Sunday Girl - Blondie


----------



## daeman (Jul 17, 2016)

...
Homeless - J.J. Cale






She said she had no money
But he was in doubt
He told her, "I used to be in too"
But now he was out
"Spare some small change, lady
And I'll be on my way"

She looked into his eyes
And deep in his soul
I know she was wondering
If he was in control
She muttered to herself, "Those beggars,
Where do they all come from?"
He said, "I'm not a homeless man
I'm a gypsy by trade
And I'm travelling this land
I'm not a homeless man"

He moved through the streets
With his headband low
Never thinking he would ever see
That woman again, you know
Just sleeping in the doorways
And alleys like he always had

The years rolled by
And later on
He spotted an old woman
All tattered and worn
Hard times had got her
Her clothes were ragged and old
She said, "I'm not a homeless woman
I'm a gypsy by trade
And I'm travelling this land
I'm not a homeless woman"

Sometime in the daytime
Sometimes at night
You will see a couple walking
They'll come into sight
Pushing their carts
And holding hands
If you ask to help
They'll just run away
Like little children, out to play

And if you ask, "Who are you?"
They'll always say
"I'm not a homeless man
I'm a gypsy by trade
And I'm travelling this land
She's not a homeless woman
I'm not a homeless man"


----------



## daeman (Jul 19, 2016)

...
Indiara Sfair






Thou hast harp'd the blues indeed!


----------



## daeman (Jul 20, 2016)

...
Cut Chemist Suite - Ozomatli






Put your fist in the air!


----------



## daeman (Jul 24, 2016)

...
Refried Boogie - Canned Heat






Κάψα πάλι, κάψα.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2016)

...
She really got it - Emma Peel & The Kinks






Εφηβικά καψώματα, παλιά καμώματα. A Dame now, no less, bless her.


----------



## nickel (Jul 26, 2016)

Ζημιάρη άνθρωπε...

Διότι με έκανες να ανακαλύψω ότι μεγάλωσε.


----------



## daeman (Jul 26, 2016)

nickel said:


> Ζημιάρη άνθρωπε...
> 
> Διότι με έκανες να ανακαλύψω ότι μεγάλωσε.
> ...



Μη! Αυτό ακριβώς που απέφυγα επιμελώς να κάνω... 

Μα στη νιότη μας θυμούμαι εγώ πως ήταν γυναικάρα
κι ακόμα αυτήν αναπολώ, τη δυνατή κουκλάρα
Στο νου μας είναι ιντά 'χουμε, αυτό 'ναι που μετράει
αυτό 'ναι που μας συγκινεί κι ας το φθαρτό γερνάει


'Michael Parkinson, who first interviewed Rigg in 1972, described her as the most desirable woman he ever met, who "radiated a lustrous beauty".'

https://books.google.gr/books?id=UBC8H8ra5qYC&pg=PT316&redir_esc=y#v=onepage&q&f=false






Lookshurry! Yes, siree.


----------



## daeman (Jul 28, 2016)

...
I'm gonna be (500 miles) - The Proclaimers






with scenes from _Benny & Joon_


----------



## daeman (Jul 30, 2016)

...
Get out of my life, woman - Lee Dorsey


----------



## daeman (Aug 6, 2016)

...
You're just a baby - Belle & Sebastian






You’re just a baby, baby girl
So kiss me on the cheek and then go off to sleep
You’re just a baby, baby girl
So kiss me on the cheek before you know what’s sweet
You will be working in the morning
And I won’t be there to see you go off you’re head


----------



## daeman (Aug 22, 2016)

...
I've Been Loving You - St. Paul & The Broken Bones







Don't mean a thing


----------



## daeman (Aug 23, 2016)

...
Dancing On Our Graves - The Cave Singers


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2016)

...
Forging - XylourisWhite






'πό κάτω από τα πόδια μου
γρικώ τη γης και τρέμει 
είναι του κόσμου η οργή 
που συνεχώς πληθαίνει


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2016)

...
Πόθοι - Γιάννης Αγγελάκας






Πέρασαν χρόνια κι η καρδιά μου πια δεν κλαίει 
Μόνο μεθάει και θυμάται και γελά 
Με τους αετούς μου που όλοι γίναν αρουραίοι
Μόλις με είδαν να ορμάω στη φωτιά

Πέρασαν χρόνια και κατάλαβα τι φταίει 
Που όλοι δειλιάζουμε μπροστά στην ομορφιά
Ακούω καλύτερα τη γάτα μου να κλαίει
Παρά τους πόθους μου να ουρλιάζουν σαν σκυλιά

Μα τι είν' αυτά που λέει
Του 'βαλε ο διάολος φωτιά
Τα λέει, ξεθυμαίνει
Και ξαναπαίρνει τα βουνά

Πέρασαν χρόνια κι η ψυχή μου πια το ξέρει
Όσοι φτερούγισαν και πήγαν πιο ψηλά
Ήταν ανάξιοι, ρηχοί και τιποτένιοι
Και κάποια μύγα τούς τσιμπούσε τα φτερά

Αχ πόσο γρήγορα αυτή η ζωή διαβαίνει 
Όλοι επιστρέφουμε μια μέρα στη σιωπή 
Μόνο η βλακεία μας αιώνια παραμένει
Να μας ξοδεύει και μετά να μας υμνεί

Μα τι είν' αυτά που λέει
Του 'βαλε ο διάολος φωτιά
Τα λέει, ξεθυμαίνει
Και ξαναπαίρνει τα βουνά


----------



## daeman (Sep 12, 2016)

...
Ο δασονόμος / The forest ranger - Μεσιέ Ντουμανί / Monsieur Doumani






Εξαιρετικό το σκίτσο, αλλά θέλω και τους στίχους, να μαθαίνω και την κυπριακή που πολλά αρέσει μου:

Τζ' ίντα τον θέλεις, ρα πελλή, εσού τον δασονόμο 
να μπαίνει μες τον καβενέν με το βουρτζί στον ώμον
Τζ' ίντα τον θέλεις, ρα πελλή, εσού τον δασονόμο
τζ' εν παίρνεις ένα δάσκαλον για ένα δικηόρο

Του δικηόρου, μάνα μου, εν κομμένη η ποινή του 
στην πίσσα τζαι στην χόγλαση μετρά την αμοιβή του
Τζαι του δασκάλου, α μανα, εν μαύρο το βλατζί του 
απού τον σιηλλομπάσταρτον που 'ν' πά' στην τζεφαλή του

Ο δασονόμος, κόρη μου, ήσυχος εν θα μείνει
εννα γυρίζει τα βουνά τες πυρκαγιές να σβήννει
να γίνεται ολόμουζος γι' ανάμισι σελίνι
Οι δασονόμοι, μάνα μου, που το 35
επιάνναν τα πεντόλιρα τζαι ζούσαν σα λεβέντες


----------



## daeman (Sep 20, 2016)

...
The Veil - Peter Gabriel






Peter Gabriel's new video, for his song "The Veil," pays tribute to former CIA employee and whistleblower Edward Snowden. The video features footage from military training exercises, real-life combat images and surveillance tapes, mixed in among scenes from director Oliver Stone's new biopic _Snowden_. Snowden himself also makes a surprise appearance in Gabriel's video.

"As we become so visible in the digital world and leave an endless trail of data behind us, exactly who has our data and what they do with it becomes increasingly important," Gabriel says in a prepared statement. "Snowden's revelations shocked the world and made it very clear why we need to have some way to look over those who look over us. With increasing terrorist attacks, security is critical, but not without any accountability or oversight."

The video for "The Veil" was directed by Kurt Mattila. This is the second song Gabriel has released this year. In June he dropped "I'm Amazing," a song he says was inspired by Muhammad Ali.

http://www.npr.org/event/music/493805777/first-watch-peter-gabriel-the-veil


----------



## daeman (Sep 29, 2016)

...
Ya Mustapha - Jonathan Richman

Chéri je t'aime, chéri je t'adore
como la salsa de pomodoro

Tu m'as allumé avec une allumette
Et tu m'as fait perdre la tête






Je fais des chansons pour lui par des douzaines
Comme le Parisien fait des chansons sur la Seine


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2016)

...
El otorrinolaringólogo 
(ólogo) 
Como antes también el geólogo 
(ólogo) 
Y como luego el odontólogo 
(ólogo) 
Tomaron una decisión. 

Llamaron a Pepe el radiólogo
Y a su compadre el entomólogo 
Y acompañados del cardiólogo 
Se fueron a bailar el son:






Otorrino Laringólogo - Los Machucambos


----------



## daeman (Oct 2, 2016)

...
Alech Taadi (_The Fifth Element_) - Cheb Khaled


----------



## daeman (Oct 4, 2016)

...
A taste of honey (_Greek Cooking_) - Phil Woods ft. Iordanis Tsomidis


----------



## daeman (Oct 5, 2016)

...
"I'm going into a tuning now that I call 'Matala tuning' because I found it, as well as the song I want to play, in Matala, Crete..."






The wind is in from Africa
Last night I couldn't sleep
Oh, you know it sure is hard to leave here, Carey
But it's really not my home
My fingernails are filthy, I got beach tar on my feet
And I miss my clean white linen and my fancy French cologne

Come on down to the Mermaid Café and I will
Buy you a bottle of wine
And we'll laugh and toast to nothing and smash our empty glasses down
Let's have a round for these freaks and these soldiers
A round for these friends of mine
Let's have another round for the bright red devil 
Who keeps me in this tourist town

The night is a starry dome
And they're playin' that scratchy rock and roll
Beneath the Matala Moon








*Joni Mitchell on the Muse Behind ‘Carey’ *By Marc Myers, WSJ, Nov. 11, 2014

The singer wrote her hit ‘Carey’ while camping out in a seaside cave on Crete in early 1970
In an interview at her Los Angeles home, Ms. Mitchell, 71 years old, recalled the song’s evolution. Edited from an interview:

Joni Mitchell: 
Everyone said I broke Graham Nash’s heart when our relationship ended in late 1969. But that’s not quite accurate. We both knew it was over, and it wasn’t an ugly ending. Reasons for the break are complicated, but Graham and David Crosby were becoming inseparable, which was increasingly tough on me. In late January of 1970, David asked me to sail with him on his boat, the Mayan. But when I came aboard in Jamaica in early February, no one told me that Graham would be there. It was an awkward thing to do, to put us in that position. When we reached Panama, I left, flying to San Francisco to meet my friend Penelope and start a preplanned trip to Greece.

The truth is after Graham and I separated, I was really depressed. I believed in that relationship and suddenly it was over, so I had a hard time believing in my own word. I also lost most of my Los Angeles friends who had been my constant community. When I left him, they took his side. All of this was very painful.

In Greece, Penelope and I spent the first few days in Athens. I didn’t think I looked like a hippie, but I definitely didn’t look Greek. My fair hair made me stand out. During the day, I’d pile it up on my head. It was a conservative look, like a schoolteacher. Still, my hair seemed to offend people, mostly men, who called out with a big grin on their faces, “Sheepy, sheepy, Matala, Matala.” I asked around about the phrase and was told it meant, “Hippie, hippie, go to Matala in Crete. That’s where your kind are.”

A few days later, Penelope and I were on a ferry to see what Matala was all about. We arrived in Heraklion on Crete’s north coast and stayed in a hotel the first night. The next day, I rented a VW Bug and we drove 45 miles to Matala, a fishing village on the south coast. There weren’t any homes in Matala, just two grocery stores, a bakery where the owner made fresh yogurt and bread, a general store with the only phone in town, two cafes and a few rental huts. Most of the hippies who had traveled there slept in small caves carved into the cliff on one side of the beach.

After we arrived, Penelope and I rented a cinder-block hut in a nearby poppy field and walked down to the beach. As we stood staring out, an explosion went off behind us. I turned around just in time to see this guy with a red beard blowing through the door of a cafe. He was wearing a white turban, white Nehru shirt and white cotton pants. I said to Penelope, “What an entrance—I have to meet this guy.” He wasn’t hurt, but all the hair on his arms and legs had been singed from the blast. He was American and a cook at one of the cafes. Apparently, when he had lit the stove, it blew him out the door. That’s how Cary [Raditz] entered my life—ka-boom.

The next night, Penelope and I went to the Mermaid Café for a drink with Cary. 







Several hippies were there along with some soldiers. Someone recommended this clear Turkish liquor called raki. I wasn’t a big drinker, and after three glasses I woke up the next morning alone in Cary’s cave. The stacked leather heels of my city boots had broken off, apparently from climbing a mountain the night before. I had no recollection of the climb. Later, when I returned to my hut, Penelope was gone. I was told she went off with one of the soldiers from the Mermaid the night before. That was the last I saw of her for many years.

With Penelope gone, I was alone—and vulnerable. You have to understand the fragile emotional state I was in. I was still in pain and had no one to talk to. Also, I had a bit of fame by then, and wherever I’d go, hippies would follow. I latched myself on to Cary because he was fierce and kept the crowd off my back. Soon I moved into one of the caves.

Originally, the Minoans had lived in the caves and then the Romans came and improved them by carving sleeping crypts and niches for statuary. But sleeping up there was tough. To soften the surface, beach pebbles were placed on the stone slab and covered with beach grass. I borrowed a scratchy afghan blanket and placed it on top. But there was no real comfort. When the waves were high and crashed on the beach, they shook the stone in the caves.

I enjoyed Cary’s company and his audacity. He had steely cold blue eyes and a menacing grin, and he was a bit of a scoundrel. We were constantly in each other’s company and spent our days talking, taking long walks, going swimming, cooking and doing the laundry. We just lived. One time we were in a park in Heraklion, where we sometimes went for the day. We were sitting on a bench when one of the tourist photographers came up to us and asked if we wanted our picture taken. He had a colorful box camera on a wooden tripod so we said, “Yes.” The pictures developed in minutes.

I also had my dulcimer with me from the States. It was lighter and less bulky than a guitar, and I took it with me everywhere. I used it to write “Carey” over a period of weeks in different locations in and around Matala as a birthday present for Cary. When hippies didn’t follow me on hikes, I’d find solitary places to write. My lyric, “Oh Carey get out your cane” referred to a cane Cary carried with him all the time. He was a bit of a scene-stealer, and the cane was a theatrical prop for him. Sometimes he’d twirl it or balance it on his nose. When I played the song for Cary on his birthday, I don’t recall his reaction. He was always detached and sometimes even disrespectful—either trying to belittle me or make me feel afraid. I think at the time he felt greatly superior to women, which is why I refer to him in the lyrics as “a mean old Daddy.” As for the extra “e” in his name in the song’s title and lyric, that was a misspelling on my part.







In April, theater people in Matala cast hippies for a Greek production of “Hair.” Weeks later, Cary and I traveled to Athens to see them in the musical. The lead actor was Greek and had shorter than Beatle-length hair parted on the side and a Frank Sinatra-style beige raincoat over his shoulder as he sang, “I’m a hairy guy.” We cracked up. It was so funny.
​Athens was a turning point for me. I had had enough of Matala and, as I wrote in the lyrics to “Carey,” I missed “my clean white linen and fancy French cologne.” My hair was matted from washing it in seawater for months, I had beach tar on my feet and I was flea-bitten—this was very rugged living. I also realized I was still heartbroken about my split with Graham.
Instead of returning to Crete with Cary, I flew to Paris. There, I wrote “California” and referenced Cary in the lyrics as “the red, red rogue who cooked good omelets and stews.” “Carey” and “California” are really part of the same musical novella, so Cary is in two scenes.
[...]

I haven’t spoken to Cary in years. We remained friends, he married and we lost contact. But every so often Matala comes back into my life. A couple of years ago, a friend sent me a newspaper article about Matala. It has been built up a bit, and there’s an annual musical festival held there now. The article said that in Matala I’m more popular than Zeus. I thought that was funny, you know?






*The Hippie Caves of Matala that housed Joni Mitchell*







Anyway, here it is again: https://vimeo.com/13148100


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2016)

...
Road Ladies [_Chunga's Revenge_, 1970] - Frank Zappa







Ο ανεπρόκοπος (Road Ladies) [_Ζωντανοί στο Κύτταρο_, 1971] - Εξαδάκτυλος






Χωρίς κανένα λόγο
δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ
Χωρίς κανένα λόγο
να κλείσω μάτι όλη τη νύχτα δεν μπορώ

Όσο κι αν προσπαθήσω, Θεέ μου, κι ό,τι και να κάνω
την άκρη, την άκρη αδύνατο να βρω

Πηγαίνω βόλτα στο Παγκράτι
κάθε Σάββατο και Κυριακή
Πηγαίνω βόλτα στο Παγκράτι
είτε έχει ήλιο, είτε και βροχή

Κάθομαι κάτω, πίνω καφέ φαρμάκι
Όποιος κοιτάει περίεργα του λέω "ευχαριστώ πολύ"
Ξέρω και μια μελαχρινή, πολύ την κάνω κέφι, ναι
μα τ' όνομά της δε θα σας το πω
Που όλο μου γκρινιάζει, γρουσούζη με φωνάζει
τεμπέλη κι ανεπρόκοπο

Κι αν αργήσει το τρένο
εγώ θα κάτσω να το περιμένω εδώ
Κι αν ακόμη αλλάξει πορεία
δεν θέλω να το ξέρω, μου είναι αδιάφορο

Χωρίς κανένα λόγο 
δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ
Χωρίς κανένα λόγο
να κλείσω μάτι δεν μπορώ

Κι αν θέλεις με πιστεύεις
δεν βρίσκω άκρη όσο και να προσπαθώ


----------



## daeman (Oct 7, 2016)

...
_Ζωντανοί Στο Κύτταρο - Η "Ποπ" Στην Αθήνα _(1971)






1. Αποσμητικά – Δέσποινα Γλέζου / 2. Τα Επίκαιρα – Δέσποινα Γλέζου / 3. Απογοήτευση – Δάμων & Φιντίας 
4. Το Ξεχασμένο Πηγάδι – Εξαδάκτυλος / 5. Μαύρη Θάλασσα (Σαββόπουλου, απόσπασμα) – Στέλλα Γαδέδη & Μπουρμπούλια 
6. Ηλεκτρικός Σωκράτης – Socrates Drank The Conium / 7. Ο Γερο-Μαθιός – Δάμων & Φιντίας / 8. Ο Ανεπρόκοπος – Εξαδάκτυλος


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2016)

...
The Butterfly Collector - The Jam






And I don't care about morals
'Cause the world's insane and we're all to blame anyway
And I don't feel any sorrow
Towards the kings and queens of the butterfly collectors


----------



## daeman (Oct 14, 2016)

...
Pretty Kondilies - Xylouris White






Καλλιά 'ναι μια καλή φιλιά εις τη ζωή ετούτη
παρά να ζεις σαν άρχοντας με θησαυρούς και πλούτη

Μα αν δε σε δω, δε χαίρομαι, καλή καρδιά δεν κάνω
μούδε κι απ' τ' αχειλάκι μου μιαν εμιλιά δε βγάνω

Πέμπω σου χαιρετίσματα με το πουλί, τ' αηδόνι
και με τον πετροκοτσυφό που δεν το φανερώνει


----------



## daeman (Oct 22, 2016)

...
Are You Lost In The World Like Me? (_These Systems Are Failing_) - Moby & The Void Pacific Choir


----------



## daeman (Nov 8, 2016)

...
You may run on for a long time 
Run on for a long time 
Run on for a long time 
Let me tell you now that we'll cut you down 
Let me tell you now that we'll cut you down 






Go tell that long tongue liar 
Go and tell that midnight rider 
Tell the rambler
The gambler
The back biter
Sooner or later we'll cut you down 
Sooner or later we'll cut you down


----------



## daeman (Nov 9, 2016)

...
I'm so bored with the USA - The Clash






Yankee soldier
He wants to shoot some skag
He met it in Cambodia
But now he can't afford a bag

Yankee dollar talk
To the dictators of the world
In fact it's giving orders
An' they can't afford to miss a word

I'm so bored with the U.S.A.
I'm so bored with the U.S.A.
But what can I do?

Yankee detectives
Are always on the TV
'Cause killers in America 
Work seven days a week

Never mind the stars and stripes
Let's print the Watergate Tapes
I'll salute the New Wave
And I hope nobody escapes

I'm so bored with the U.S.A.
I'm so bored with the U.S.A.
But what can I do?

Move up, Starsky
For the C.I.A.
Suck on, Kojak
For the USA


----------



## daeman (Nov 19, 2016)

...
Lucretia my reflection - Sisters of Mercy







Reflection (_Reflect On This_) - Patricia Morrison


----------



## daeman (Nov 24, 2016)

...
Κοντυλιές της αυγής - Χαΐνηδες


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2016)

...
Black Friday paranoia? Hell no! 

Black Sabbath Paranoid! Hell yeah!






All day long they think of things but nothing seems to satisfy
Think they'll lose their mind if they don't find something to pacify

I need someone to show me the things in life that I can't find
I can't see the things that make true happiness, I must be blind


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2016)

...
Come to the Sabbat - Black Widow


----------



## daeman (Dec 1, 2016)

...
Ubik - Αντώνης Λιβιεράτος






“The past is latent, is submerged, but still there, capable of rising to the surface once the later imprinting unfortunately —and against ordinary experience— vanished. The man contains not the boy but earlier men, he thought. History began a long time ago.” 

Ubik - Philip K. Dick


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2016)

...
Sure 'nuff 'n yes I do - Captain Beefheart & His Magic Band


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2016)

...
¿Que pasa por la calle?




daeman said:


> ...
> 
> Μια που είπες για τυμπανιστή, ένας Träumemann με μελωδοχείο:
> 
> ...


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2016)

...
¿Que pasa por la calle? Προσφυγόπουλο από τη Συρία στους δρόμους της Πόλης:


----------



## daeman (Dec 4, 2016)

...
¿Que pasa por la calle? Bassists and bajistas, in Chile:






Άνθρωποι που 'χουν όρεξη, ταλέντο και μεράκι
στο δρόμο στήνουνε γιορτή και μουσικό τσαρδάκι


----------



## daeman (Dec 8, 2016)

...
John the Revelator (Blind Willie Johnson) - Tom Waits







_God Don't Never Change: The Songs Of Blind Willie Johnson_






A1. Tom Waits - The Soul Of A Man 
A2. Lucinda Williams - It's Nobody's Fault But Mine 
A3. Derek Trucks, Susan Tedeschi - Keep Your Lamp Trimmed And Burning 
A4. Cowboy Junkies - Jesus Is Coming Soon 
A5. The Blind Boys Of Alabama - Mother's Children Have A Hard Time 
A6. Sinéad O'Connor Trouble - Will Soon Be Over 
B1. Luther Dickinson, The Rising Star Fife and Drum Band - Bye And Bye I'm Going To See The King 
B2. Lucinda Williams - God Don't Never Change 
B3. Tom Waits - John The Revelator 
B4. Maria McKee - Let Your Light Shine On Me 
B5. Rickie Lee Jones - Dark Was The Night—Cold Was The Ground


"Don't you know there ain't no devil, there's just god when he's drunk." ~ Tom Waits

Won't somebody tell me, answer if you can!
Want somebody tell me, what is the soul of a man
I'm going to ask the question, answer if you can

If anybody here can tell me, what is the soul of a man?
I've traveled in different countries, I've traveled foreign lands
I've found nobody to tell me, what is the soul of a man

Don't you know there ain't no god, it's just the devil when he's high.


----------



## daeman (Dec 13, 2016)

...
Fare thee well (Dink's Song, _Inside Llewyn Davis_ OST) - Marcus Mumford & Oscar Isaac






If I had wings like Noah's dove
I'd fly up the river to the one I love
Fare thee well, my honey, fare thee well

Well I had a man who was long and tall
Who moved his body like a cannon ball
Fare thee well, my honey, fare thee well

I remember one evening in the pouring rain
In my heart was an aching pain
Fare thee well, my honey, fare thee well

Bloody river was muddy and wild
Can't give a bloody for my unborn child
Fare thee well, my honey, fare thee well

Sure as a bird flying high above
Life ain't worth living without the one you love
Fare thee well, my honey, fare thee well

Fare thee well, my honey, fare thee well


----------



## daeman (Dec 16, 2016)

...
Happy Feet Blues - Wynton Marsalis & friends


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2016)

...
Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder






Music is a world within itself
With a language we all understand
With an equal opportunity
For all to sing, dance and clap their hands

But just because a record has a groove
Don't make it in the groove
But you can tell right away at letter A
When the people start to move

They can feel it all over
They can feel it all over people

Music knows it is and always will
Be one of the things that life just won't quit
But here are some of music's pioneers
That time will not allow us to forget:
For there's Basie, Miller, Satchmo
And the king of all, Sir Duke
And with a voice like Ella's ringin' out
There's no way the band could lose

You can feel it all over
You can feel it all over people
You can feel it all over
Everybody, all over people
Come on!


----------



## daeman (Dec 22, 2016)

...
"I'd like to say that people... people can change anything they want to; and that means everything in the world. Show me any country and there'll be people in it. And it's the people that make the country. People have got to stop pretending they're not on the world. People are running about following their little tracks. I am one of them. But we've all gotta stop, just stop following our own little mouse trail. People can do anything; this is something that I'm beginning to learn. People are out there doing bad things to each other; it's because they've been dehumanized. It's time to take that humanity back into the centre of the ring and follow that for a time. Greed... it ain't going anywhere! They should have that on a big billboard across Times Square. Think on that. Without people you're nothing."

~ Joe Strummer

The future is unwritten


----------



## daeman (Dec 26, 2016)

nickel said:


> nickel said:
> 
> 
> > Φρικτή χρονιά για τη μουσική: Πιερ Μπουλέζ, Ντέιβιντ Μπόουι, Μπλακ, Κιθ Έμερσον, Πρινς, Κοέν, και τώρα ο Λέικ.
> ...



*Musicians who died in 2016*

Song of the Stars - Dead Can Dance






We are the stars which sing
We sing with our light
We are the birds of fire
We fly over the sky
Our light is a voice
We make a road for the spirit to pass over
(Algonquin Indian)
Outò, ba mwen son ou, e
Outò, ba mwen son ou, e
Tanbouyè, o ba mwen son ou
Solèy lève
Outò, give me your sound
Drummer, give me your sound
The sun rises
(vodun invocation - Haiti)


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

...
Istanbul - The Belmont Playboys







Bart & Baker







The Muppets with Pierce Brosnan


----------



## daeman (Dec 27, 2016)

...
Chapparal - The Belmont Cowboys






chapparal = chaparral < Spanish _chaparral _< _chaparro _< Basque _txaparro 


The High Chaparral _theme - David Rose







Fuego al Txaparral - Los Zopilotes


----------



## daeman (Jan 1, 2017)

...
Ο μακρύς χειμώνας - Χαΐνηδες & Κωστής Αβυσσινός






Με τ' ουρανού τα ντέρτια κι αν πηγαίνω, μικρή, να μου συμπαθείς
σαν την παλιά παρέα συνεπαίρνει και πως να την αρνηθείς
Θέλω να σου μιλήσω για χαμένες πατρίδες αλλοτινές
προτού γενούν κι εκείνες παραμύθια και θύμησες μακρινές

Πατρίδα αλαργινή
ρίχνει με το σταμνί
μακρύς χειμώνας

Σκέψου περβόλιν όμορφο κι ονειρεμένο τόπο
που η κάθε βιόλα μύριζε με το δικό της τρόπο

Φύσα, Βοριά, το Νότο κι ως το γλέντι μας έφταξ' ο στεναγμός
με δάκρυα γεμάτος είναι ο πρώτος μεγάλος μας ποταμός
Ανατολή και Δύση και μουρμούρι π' ακούγεται σαν λυγμός
άγιο αίμα έχει μες στα στήθια του ο άλλος μας ποταμός

Μιαν ανοιχτή πληγή
κάθε κομμάτι γη
όταν ξεχνιέται

Λίγο μεράκι της καρδιάς δώσε ν' αντέξει ακόμη
κι όλοι οι καιροί το δέρνουνε τούτο το σταυροδρόμι

Ώρες νεκρές σαπίζουν μες σε σπίτια που μοιάζουνε με κελιά
και μαγικές εικόνες μάς κλειδώσαν τη σκέψη και τη μιλιά
Φιδοσυρμός ο κόσμος και πηγαίνει, καλή μου, χωρίς σκοπό
φοβούμαι μη σε πάρει, άκουσέ με, μικρή μου, που σ’ αγαπώ

Ψεύτικοι οι θεοί
τα θαύματα 
και οι γιορτές παζάρια

Πολύχρωμα, φανταχτερά, μα ψεύτικα ταξίδια
που δεν αλλάζουν τίποτα κι όλα απομένουν ίδια

Δε με τρομάζει ο χρόνος καβαλάρης, μικρή μου, κι ανέ περνά
μόνο σαν παίρνει φίλους την καρδιά μου ραΐζει και με γερνά
Όσα ζευγάρια μάτια έχω ζήσει και πια δεν ξαναθωρώ
τόσα ζωής κομμάτια έχω αφήσει στο δρόμο που προχωρώ

Το τέλος παγερό
μοιάζει με τον καιρό
η μοναξιά μας

Δεν είν' το δάκρυ το στερνό για κείνον που ποθαίνει
μα για θανάτους εκατό κρυφούς δικούς μας βγαίνει

Εγώ 'μαι ένας ξένος κι όσα αγάπησα κι έχουνε πια χαθεί
τα 'χω ακριβοφυλάξει στης καρδιάς μου τον τόπο τον πιο βαθύ
Το προσωπάκι γείρε κι αφουγκράσου στο στήθος μου μια καρδιά
με του Γενάρη μοιάζει την πιο άγρια και σκοτεινή βραδιά

Φύγε πριν πληγωθείς
μακριά μου να σωθείς
κι ας πονέσει

Θα πουν για με πως ήμουνα στο τέλος του χειμώνα
λουλούδι που δεν άντεξε στο γύρισμα του αιώνα


----------



## daeman (Jan 9, 2017)

art by Daniela Sbrana, posted by Iman


Time - David Bowie






Time - He's waiting in the wings
He speaks of senseless things
His script is you and me, Boy

Time - He flexes like a whore
Falls wanking to the floor
His trick is you and me, Boy

Time - In Quaaludes and red wine
Demanding Billy Dolls
And other friends of mine
Take your time

The sniper in the brain
Regurgitating drain
Incestuous and vain
And many other last names
Well, I look at my watch it says 9:25 and I think
"Oh God! I'm still alive."

We should be on by now

You - Are not a victim
You - Just scream with boredom!
You! - Are not evicting time...

Chimes - Goddamn, you're looking old
You'll freeze and catch a cold
Cause you've left your coat behind
Take your time

Breaking up is hard, but keeping dark is hateful
I had so many dreams
I had so many breakthroughs
But you, my love, were kind
But love has left you dreamless
The door to dreams was closed
Your park was real and dreamless
Perhaps you're smiling now
Smiling through this darkness
But all I had to give was guilt for dreaming

We should be on by now
La, la, la, la, la, la, la, la

Yes, time.


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2017)

...
Τώρα με τα χιόνια, να προσέχετε τι τρώτε. Watch out where the huskies go and don't you eat that yellow snow.

Dreamed I was an Eskimo
Frozen wind began to blow
Under my boots 'n' around my toe
Frost had bit the ground below
It was a hundred degrees below zero

Don't Eat the Yellow Snow Suite from _Apostrophe _- Frank Zappa






- Don't eat the yellow snow 0:00
- Nanook Rubs It 2:05
- St. Alfonzo's Pancake Breakfast 6:43
- Father O'Blivion 8:33

Great Googly Moogly!


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2017)

...
Montana - Frank Zappa






I might be movin' to Montana soon 
Just to raise me up a crop of dental floss
Raisin' my lonely dental floss

Movin' to Montana soon 
Gonna be a mental floss tycoon


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2017)

...
Snow in San Anselmo - Van Morrison






The silence round the cascades
The ice crisp and clear
The beginning of the opera
Seem to suddenly appear

The pancake house is always crowded
Open twenty four hours of every day
And if you suffer from insomnia
You can speed your time away

Snow in San Anselmo
My waitress, my waitress, my waitress
Said it was coming down
Said it hadn't happened in over thirty years
But it was laying on the ground


----------



## daeman (Jan 15, 2017)

...
Turn the page - Bob Seger






Here I am
On the road again
There I am
Up on the stage
Here I go
Playin' star again
There I go
Turn the page

Mayssa Karaa






Mayssa Karaa - vocals / Victor Ghannam - oud / Don Was - bass / Luis Resto - keyboards / Terry "Thunder" Hughley - drums / 
Brian "Roscoe" White - guitar / David McMurray - saxophone / Arabic Lyric Adaption by Dawn Elder & Hanin Omar


----------



## daeman (Jan 21, 2017)

...
You don't miss your water (till your well runs dry) - William Bell







My love will never die - Magic Sam







Loving - Ben Nichols


----------



## daeman (Jan 24, 2017)

...
Fresh Fruit - Procol Harum






In praise of fruit I wrote this song
Because of fruit my heart is strong
Who could estimate its worth?
Fruit's the finest food on earth

Fresh fruit, juice and seeds
Please, don't touch, please, don't squeeze
Fresh fruit, juice and pulp
Like to gulp the whole lot up

Fresh fruit, good and sweet
Makes you want to give up meat
Fresh fruit, ripe and firm
Makes them squealing taste-buds squirm


----------



## daeman (Jan 27, 2017)

...
Tomorrow Never Knows - 801






Or play the game of existence 
to the end
Of the beginning
Of the beginning


----------



## daeman (Jan 28, 2017)

...
You look like rain - Morphine






I can tell you taste like the sky 'cause you look like rain


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

...
16 tons - The Redskins






Some people say a man is made outta mud
A poor man's made outta muscle and blood
Muscle and blood and skin and bones
A mind that's a-weak and a back that's strong
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter, don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

I was born one mornin' when the sun didn't shine
I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine
I loaded sixteen tons of number nine coal
And the straw boss said "Well, a-bless my soul"
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter, don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

I was born one mornin', it was drizzlin' rain
Fightin' and trouble are my middle name
I was raised in the canebrake by an ol' mama lion
No high-tongued woman's gonna cramp my style
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter, don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store

If you see me comin', better step aside
A lotta men didn't, a lotta men died
One fist of iron, the other of steel
If the right one don't get you
Then the left one will
You load sixteen tons, what do you get
Another day older and deeper in debt
Saint Peter, don't you call me 'cause I can't go
I owe my soul to the company store


----------



## daeman (Feb 3, 2017)

...
Keep on keepin' on - The Redskins







*Neither Washington nor Moscow* - The Redskins






Let's get this situation sorted out. Hmmm-hm, yeah...


----------



## daeman (Feb 5, 2017)

...
*Next to Nothing* - Nicky Skopelitis






1. Bad Blood / 2. Black Eyes / 3. Shotgun News / 4. Altai / 5. *Ta Magika *(Τα μάγκικα) (16:51) / 6. Second Skin / 7. Omens

Ginger Baker – drums / Aïyb Dieng – percussion / Fred Frith – violin / Bill Laswell – bass guitar, production
Simon Shaheen – Oud, violin / Nicky Skopelitis – guitar, production


----------



## daeman (Feb 7, 2017)

...
Τα λόγια και η πράξη - Λουκιανός Κηλαηδόνης






Στα λόγια τι πεζός 
τι πεζός, τι καβαλάρης;
Μα όμοιος είναι ο κίνδυνος
σαν έρθει ο μακελάρης


Κούφια η ώρα






Aν ποτέ πεθάνω, αν λέμε, αν
κάψτε ένα πιάνο κι ένα μπουφάν

Καίτε ένα αμάξι κάθε δειλινό
θέλω και τάξη, θέλω και χαμό

Δε θέλω φιέστες, ούτε φωνές
τρεις μαζορέτες μ' άσπρες στολές
ξανθούλες

Και κάποια μπάντα στο πουθενά
να παίζει «τα θερινά σινεμά»

Θέλω ένα πάρτι μες στο γκαζόν
κάποια Τετάρτη, ίσως, μ' άπειρα γκαρσόν

Θα 'χει ποτά για όλους 
πιείτε ένα τζιν, δυο βότκες
και δε θέλω μαύρα, μόρτες
θέλω μπλου-τζιν


Είμαι ένας φτωχός και μόνος καουμπόι






Κι άμα μου τη δίνει κάτι τέτοια δειλινά
παίρνω τ' άλογό μου και πάμε στα βουνά
Πάμε, Ντόλι!


Καλοστρατιά.


----------



## daeman (Feb 9, 2017)

...
Ceremony - New Order


----------



## daeman (Feb 10, 2017)

...
The natives are restless tonight - Horace Silver






Horace Silver - piano, Carmell Jones - trumpet, Joe Henderson - tenor saxophone, Teddy Smith - bass, Roger Humphries - drums


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

...
I woke up this morning - Ten Years After






_*
Ssssh...

*_


----------



## daeman (Feb 12, 2017)

...
Al Jarreau (1940 - 2017)

Take Five


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2017)

...
Φρέσκια Ντέμπι Χάρι, old school Blondie, σε μουσική Τζόνι Μαρ. My Monster, από το _Pollinator_:


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2017)

...
Prophets of Rage - Prophets of Rage


----------



## daeman (Feb 21, 2017)

...
Larry Coryell (April 2, 1943 – February 19, 2017)

Spaces







_*Coryell *_(1969)







Meeting of the Spirits - Larry Coryell, John McLaughlin, Paco De Lucía


----------



## daeman (Mar 2, 2017)

...
Muhabbet – Omar Faruk Tekbilek & Richard Hagopian






Αμέτι μουχαμπέτι στην τάβλα του μεμέτη. 
Ψιλοκουβέντα, μασλάτι τσίλικο ανάμεσα στα όργανα.


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2017)

...
You can never hold back spring - Tom Waits






You can never hold back spring
You can be sure I will never stop believing
The blushing rose, it will climb
Spring ahead or fall behind
Winter dreams the same dream, every time

The world is dreaming, dreaming of spring
Remember everything that spring can bring


----------



## daeman (Mar 5, 2017)

...
Pass the dutchie - Musical Youth


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Tee Say Mallee (Τι Σε Μέλει Εσένανε) - Slim Gaillard, 1946
> 
> 
> ...




"'Nobody knows where Slim Gaillard is'

But one night we suddenly went mad together again; we went to see Slim Gaillard in a little Frisco nightclub. Slim Gaillard is a tall, thin Negro with big sad eyes who's always saying, "Right-orooni" and "How about a little bourbon-orooni. In Frisco great eager crowds of young semi-intellectuals sat at his feet and listened to him on the piano, guitar, and bongo drums. When he gets up warmed up he gets off his shirt and undershirt and really goes. He does and says anything that comes into his head. He'll sing "Cement Mixer, Put-ti, Put-ti," and suddenly slows down the beat and broods over his bongos with fingertips barely tapping the skin as everybody leans forward breathlessly to hear; you think he'll do this for a minute or so, but he goes right on, for as long as an hour, making an imperceptible little noise with the tips of his fingernails, smaller and smaller all the time till you can't hear it any more and sounds of traffic come in the open door. Then he slowly gets up and takes the mike and says, very slowly, "Great-orooni ... fine-ovauti ... hello-orooni ... bourbon-orooni ... all-orooni ... how are the boys in the front row making out with their girls-orooni ... vauti ... oroonirooni ..." He keeps this up for fifteen minutes, his voice getting softer and softer till you can't hear. His great sad eyes scan the audience.

Dean stands in the back, saying, "God! Yes!" — and clasping his hands in prayer and sweating. "Sal, Slim knows time, he knows time." Slim sits down at the piano and hits two notes, two Cs, then two more, then one, then two, and suddenly the big burly bass-player wakes up from a reverie and realizes Slim is playing "C-Jam Blues " and he slugs in his big forefinger on the string and the big booming beat begins and everybody starts rocking and Slim looks up just as sad as ever, and they blow jazz for half an hour, and then Slim goes mad and grabs the bongos and plays tremendous rapid Cubana beats and yells crazy things in Spanish, in Arabic, in Peruvian dialect, in Egyptian, in every language he knows, and he knows innumerable languages. Finally the set is over; each set takes two hours. Slim Gaillard goes and stands against a post, looking sadly over everybody's head as people come to talk to him. A bourbon is slipped in his hand. "Bourbon-orooni — thanky-ou-ovauti ..." Nobody knows where Slim Gaillard is. Dean once had a dream that he was having a baby and his belly was all bloated up blue as he lay on the grass of a California hospital. Under a tree, with a group of colored men, sat Slim Gaillard. Dean turned despairing eyes of a mother to him. Slim said "There you go-orooni". Now Dean approached him, he approached his God; he thought Slim was God; he shuffled and bowed in front of him and asked him to join us ; "Right-orooni," says Slim; he'll join anybody but he won't guarantee to be there with you in spirit. Dean got a table, bought drinks, and sat stiffly in front of Slim. Slim dreamed over his head. Every time Slim said "Orooni, " Dean said, "Yes!" I sat there with these two madmen. Nothing happened. To Slim Gaillard the whole world was just one big orooni."

~Jack Kerouac, On the Road, 1957

«Μια νύχτα, όμως, μας ξανάπιασε ξαφνικά η τρέλα και τους δυο· πήγαμε να δούμε τον Σλιμ Γκέηλαρντ σ' ένα μικρό νάιτ-κλαμπ του Φρίσκο. Ο Σλιμ Γκέηλαρντ είναι ένας ψηλός αδύνατος γέρος [sic: Negro] με μεγάλα θλιμμένα μάτια, που λέει συνέχεια: «Εντάξει - ορούνι» και «τι λες για ένα ουισκάκι - ορούνι». Στο Φρίσκο μεγάλα παθιασμένα πλήθη νέων μισο-διανοούμενων καθόντουσαν στα πόδια του για να τον ακούσουν στο πιάνο, στην κιθάρα και στα ταμπουρίνια του μπόνγκο. Όταν ζεσταίνεται για τα καλά, βγάζει το πουκάμισο και τη φανέλα του και βάζει μπρος. Λέει και κάνει ό,τι του περνάει απ' το κεφάλι. Μπορεί να τραγουδάει το «Σέμεντ Μίλερ [sic]_, _Πού-τι Πού-τι» και ξαφνικά να ελαττώσει το ρυθμό και να σκύψει πάνω στα μπόνγκος του χτυπώντας μόλις με τα ακροδάχτυλά του το δέρμα, έτσι που όλος ο κόσμος σκύβει προς τα μπρος, με κομμένη την ανάσα, για να ακούσει· πιστεύεις πως θα το κάνει αυτό για ένα λεπτό ή περίπου, αλλά συνεχίζει, τουλάχιστον για μια ώρα, δημιουργώντας έναν ανεπαίσθητο ήχο με την άκρη των νυχιών του, ολοένα και πιο χαμηλά, σε σημείο που να μην ακούγεται πια, καθώς σκεπάζεται απ' τους ήχους της κυκλοφορίας του δρόμου που μπαίνουν από την ανοιχτή πόρτα. Μετά σηκώνεται αργά και παίρνει το μικρόφωνο και λέει υπερβολικά αργά: «Μεγάλος - ορούνι... ωραίος - ορούνι... Χέλοου - ορούνι... ουίσκι - ορούνι... όλοι - ορούνι... τα παιδιά της μπροστινής σειράς, πώς πάει με τα κορίτσια σας - ορούνι... ορούνι... βόουτι... ορουνιρούνι...» Και συνεχίζει έτσι για ένα τέταρτο της ώρας, ενώ η φωνή του γίνεται ολοένα και πιο χαμηλή, ώσπου δεν ακούγεται. Τα μεγάλα θλιμμένα μάτια του ερευνούν το ακροατήριο.

Ο Ντην είναι όρθιος στο βάθος και λέει: «Θεέ μου! Ναι!» και συσπά τα δάχτυλά του σε μια χειρονομία προσευχής και ιδρώνει. «Σαλ, ο Σλιμ έχει την αίσθηση του χρόνου, έχει την αίσθηση του χρόνου». Ο Σλιμ είναι καθισμένος στο πιάνο και βαράει δυο νότες, δύο ντο, μετά δυο ακόμα, μετά μία, μετά δύο, και ξαφνικά ο γιγαντόσωμος κοντραμπασίστας ξυπνάει από ένα όνειρο και συνειδητοποιεί πως ο Σλιμ παίζει εκείνη τη στιγμή το «C-Jam Blues» και με το χοντρό του δείκτη αναμοχλεύει τη χορδή και ακούγεται ο βαρύς, εκκωφαντικός ήχος και όλοι αρχίζουν να κουνιούνται ρυθμικά κι ο Σλιμ φαίνεται το ίδιο θλιμμένος όπως πάντα και παίζουν τζαζ για ένα μισάωρο και ο Σλιμ αποτρελαίνεται και αρπάζει τα μπόνγκος και παίζει κουβανέζικους ρυθμούς με μια φρενιτιώδη ταχύτητα και ξεφωνίζει παρανοϊκά πράγματα στα ισπανικά, στα αράβικα, στα περουβιάνικα, στα αιγυπτιακά, σ' όλες τις γλώσσες που γνωρίζει, και γνωρίζει αναρίθμητες γλώσσες. Τελικά, το κομμάτι τελείωσε· κάθε κομμάτι διαρκεί δυο ώρες. Ο Σλιμ Γκέηλαρντ πάει και στήνεται ακουμπισμένος σε μια κολόνα, κοιτάζοντας θλιμμένα πάνω απ' τα κεφάλια των ανθρώπων καθώς έρχονται να του μιλήσουν. Ένα ποτήρι ουίσκι αναδεύεται στο χέρι του. «Ουίσκι - ορούνι — σας ευχαριστώ - οβότι». Κανείς δεν ξέρει πού βρίσκεται ο Σλιμ Γκέηλαρντ. Μια φορά ο Ντην είδε ένα όνειρο ότι ήταν έγκυος κι η φουσκωμένη κοιλιά του μπλάβιζε καθώς κειτόταν στην πρασιά ενός νοσοκομείου στην Καλιφόρνια. Κάτω από 'να δέντρο, με μια παρέα μαύρους, καθόταν ο Σλιμ Γκέηλαρντ. Ο Ντην έστρεφε σ' αυτόν τα απελπισμένα μάτια μιας μητέρας. Ο Σλιμ είπε: «Άντε λοιπόν - ορούνι». Τώρα ο Ντην τον πλησίαζε· πλησίαζε το Θεό του· πίστευσε πως ο Σλιμ ήταν Θεός· προχώρησε σέρνοντας τα πόδια κι έσκυψε στη μεριά του και του ζήτησε να 'ρθει μαζί μας. «Εντάξει - ορούνι», λέει ο Σλιμ· έκανε συντροφιά με τον καθένα αλλά δεν μπορούσε να εγγυηθεί πως θα 'ναι παρών και πνευματικά. Ο Ντην έπιασε ένα τραπέζι, παράγγειλε ποτά και κάθισε στητός απέναντι στον Σλιμ. Ο Σλιμ ονειροπολούσε πάνω απ' το κεφάλι του. Κάθε φορά που ο Σλιμ έλεγε: «Ορούνι», ο Ντην έλεγε: «Ναι!». Ήμουν καθισμένος εκειδά μ' αυτούς τους δυο παλαβούς. Δεν έγινε τίποτα. Για τον Σλιμ Γκέηλαρντ, ολόκληρος ο κόσμος δεν ήταν παρά ένα πελώριο ορούνι.

Τζακ Κέρουακ, «Στο δρόμο», μετάφραση Δήμητρα Νικολοπούλου, Πλέθρον, 1981, σσ. 216-218

Cement Mixer - Slim Gaillard Trio






«*Οδυσσέας, the one*

Δεν αγαπούσα εγώ τη γη και τα χωράφια, τα οφέλη του σπιτιού δεν με τραβούσαν, όπου προκόβουν τα καλά παιδιά. Με συγκινούσαν πάντα τα καράβια, το κουπί κι ο πόλεμος, καλοξυσμένα δόρατα και βέλη — άγρια πράγματα που οι άλλοι τα τρέμουν και τα φοβούνται.

ΟΜΗΡΟΥ ΟΔΥΣΣΕΙΑ, ξ, 223-226


Η φωνή κεφάτη, μελωδική. Σαν κάποιος να έχει κρυφτεί στο σκοτάδι και κάνει χαβαλέ μαζί σου.

Τι σε μέλει εσένανε
από πού είμαι εγώ...

Κάρφωσε τα μάτια στην οθόνη και ξαφνιάστηκε. Όχι Έλληνας, όχι κάποιος Ευρωπαίος. Δόντια που άστραφταν κάτασπρα σε πονηρό γελάκι, μουστάκι γραμμωτό αλά Κλαρκ Γκέιμπλ, επιδερμίδα γυαλιστερή, μελαψή. Νέγρος. Όμως η φωνή από το YouTube επέμενε σε λέξεις οικείες:

από το Καραντάσι, φως μου,
ή από το Κορδελιό

Τζαζ κουαρτέτο: μπάσο, κιθάρα, πιάνο, ντραμς. Το τραγούδι ρεμπέτικο αλλά παιγμένο σε ριθμ εντ μπλουζ. «Ρεμπετοjazzia» έγραφε σχολιάζοντας κάποιος από κάτω. Η ηχογράφηση, διάβασε, του 1945.

Τι σε μέλει εσένανε
κι όλο με ρωτάς

Γεμάτη μπρίο και ενθουσιασμό η μουσική απόδοση του μικρασιάτικου. Το τέμπο ξεσηκωτικό. Οι νότες να γρατζουνούν νοσταλγίες αξεθύμαστες. Πρόσεξε καλύτερα το όνομα του τραγουδιστή. Slim Gaillard.

από ποιο χωριό είμ' εγώ
αφού δε μ’ αγαπάς

Το 1916 γεννιέται στην Κούβα από πατέρα Έλληνα και μάνα Αφροκουβανή ο Σλιμ Γκέιλαρντ. Η Κούβα τα χρόνια εκείνα ήταν λες και έσκαγε επάνω της η πρώτη αυγή του κόσμου. Οι κάτοικοι έλυναν τις διαφορές αυτοσχεδιάζοντας τραγούδια με τρυφερές κατάρες, μικροί μεγάλοι ξέπλεναν κάθε πρωί στη θάλασσα τις αμαρτίες της νύχτας για να 'ναι έτοιμοι για τις επόμενες, και τη μεγάλη φτώχεια που έφερε ο Χεράρδο Ματσάδο τη γλύκαιναν με αυτοσαρκασμούς, καθώς ήταν ο πρώτος εκλεγμένος από τον λαό κυβερνήτης. Μέσα σ' αυτές τις απίθανες ωραιότητες μεγάλωνε ο μαυρούλης Σλιμ. Τα λίγα πέσο που ήθελε για τις καραμέλες τα κέρδιζε κόβοντας μπανάνες και μαζεύοντας ζαχαροκάλαμα. Μόλις πάτησε τα έντεκα τον πήρε μαζί του ο πατέρας, μιας και χρειαζόταν δύο επιπλέον βοηθητικά χέρια στο κρουαζιερόπλοιο όπου δούλευε καμαρότος. Το τέρμα ενός ανέφελου ουρανού. Η αφετηρία του πόντου.

Απ’ τον τόπο που είμαι εγώ
ξεύρουν ν’ αγαπούν

Σ' ένα υπερατλαντικό ταξίδι το 1928 το κρουαζιερόπλοιο πιάνει Κρήτη. Τις προηγούμενες νύχτες, στριμωγμένοι στη στενή κουκέτα, ο Σλιμ άκουσε τον πατέρα του να του μιλάει για αυτό το νησί. Εδώ γεννήθηκε ο παππούς και δικός του πατέρα, αποδώ μπάρκαρε για να ανακαλύψει στον κόσμο τα λιμάνια του. Και πού βρίσκεται το χωριό της καταγωγής τους; Έστυψε το μυαλό, κάτι κατάφερε να θυμηθεί. Δυο λέξεις όλες κι όλες: Ασή Γωνιά.

ξεύρουν τον καημό να κρύβουν
ξεύρουν να γλεντούν.

Τρεις μέρες μετά το κρουαζιερόπλοιο σαλπάρει. Μεσοπέλαγα ο πατέρας συνειδητοποιεί πως ο δωδεκάχρονος το 'χει σκάσει, έχει μείνει στο νησί. Να ανησυχήσει; Να ειδοποιήσει τον καπετάνιο να τον αφήσει στο πρώτο λιμάνι για να γυρίσει πίσω και να τον ψάξει; Μα ποιος μπορεί να αλλάξει τη μοίρα ενός ανθρώπου όταν ο ίδιος αποφασίζει να την κουμαντάρει; Άλλωστε κι αυτός παλιά τα ίδια έκανε όταν υπάκουσε στη μέσα φωνή του.

Έξι μήνες έμεινε στην Κρήτη ο ανήλικος Σλιμ. Βιοπορίστηκε κάνοντας δουλειές του ποδαριού. Ως και βοσκός στα μιτάτα δούλεψε· βοσκόπουλο negro ανάμεσα στις παρδαλές αίγες. Ήθελε να ζήσει, ήθελε να μάθει. Πρώτα απ' όλα το χωριό του. Εκεί βασίλευε η σχεδόν ερημιά. Δεν είχαν περάσει πολλά χρόνια αφότου ξετάπωσαν τους ντόπιους τουρκοκρητικούς και τώρα ήρθαν να το κατοικήσουν οι από απέναντι. Εκεί, από μια γριά που είχε ξεμείνει, έμαθε τη ρίζα του: μισός μισός. Μισός Έλληνας, μισός Τούρκος ο παππούς του. Σελίμ Γυλιαρδάκης με το όνομα. Γέλασε χαρούμενος όταν κατάλαβε τα πόσα αίματα μέσα του: Καραϊβική, Αφρική, Ελλάδα, Ασία. Λίγο προτού πάρει τον δρόμο της επιστροφής, άκουσε από έναν Μικρασιάτη και ζαλίστηκε το «Τι σε μέλει». Ύστερα τρύπωσε σ' ένα αμπάρι για το λαθραίο ταξίδι. Χάνδακας, Πάτρα, Νάπολι, Αμέρικα. Και, χωρίς να καταλάβει πώς και γιατί, Ντιτρόιτ.

Από τη Σμύρνη έρχομαι
να βρω παρηγοριά...

Υπάλληλος σε γραφείο τελετών, μποξέρ, μάγειρας, φορτηγατζής, τσιράκι των γκάνγκστερ, μεταφέρει παράνομο οινόπνευμα στον Καναδά: λίγα από τα επαγγέλματα που πέρασαν απ' τα χέρια του. Ακολουθεί το ταξίδι στη Νέα Υόρκη. Εδώ θα αποκαλυφτεί σε όλο το μεγαλείο το τάλαντο που τον κατέχει. Μοιρασμένο στα δύο. Δεινός βιρτουόζος, καθώς παίζει άριστα τέσσερα μουσικά όργανα, όμως μαθαίνει και μιλάει φαρσί οχτώ γλώσσες, ενώ επινοεί μια δική του, εντελώς ακατανόητη — εξού και τα «οβάουτε», «ορούνι», «ορίνι», που ακούγονται στο «Τι σε μέλει». Ακόμα, σε πολλά τραγούδια ανακατεύει την εβραϊκή διάλεκτο γίντις μαζί με τα αραβικά. Απίθανος μίμος, απέραντα καλοκαιρινός, ανάλαφρος, αυτοσαρκαζόμενος διαρκώς, μελωδικά ρομαντικός, αφοσιωμένος βαθιά στον δικό του προσωπικό σουρεαλισμό, μεσουράνησε το '40 και το '50. Ανάμεσα στους πολλούς που τον ήθελαν για συντροφιά τους η Λάνα Τάρνερ και η Ρίτα Χέιγουορθ. Η αποθέωση της ζωής του θα γίνει όταν ο Τζακ Κέρουακ τον κάνει ήρωα στον «Δρόμο». Ο Ντιν Μοριάρτι και ο Σαλ Πάρανταϊς πίνουν ποτό με τον Σλιμ και ο Κέρουακ γράφει: «Για τον Σλιμ Γκέιλαρντ, όλος ο κόσμος ήταν ένα τεράστιο ορούνι».

να βρω μες στην Αθήνα μας
αγάπη κι αγκαλιά.

Πέθανε το 1991 χωρίς ποτέ να πει ένα λυπητερό τραγούδι, δίχως ποτέ να χάσει το κέφι του. Με τον τρόπο του έδειξε πως, ακόμα και στις πιο ζόρικες στιγμές, ο κόσμος είναι στ' αλήθεια ένα τεράστιο ορούνι.

Η φωνή στο YouTube συνεχίζει. Νέγρικη, ελληνική:

Τι σε μέλει εσένανε
από πού είμαι εγώ...»

Κώστας Ακρίβος, «Τελευταία νέα από την Ιθάκη», 2016


Hit that Jive, Jack (_On The Road _OST) - Slim Gaillard


----------



## daeman (Mar 14, 2017)

...
1952 Vincent Black Lightning - Richard Thompson






Says Red Molly to James, "Well that's a fine motorbike.
A girl could feel special on any such like."
Says James to Red Molly, "My hat's off to you.
It's a Vincent Black Lightning, 1952.

And I've seen you on the corners and cafes, it seems.
Red hair and black leather, my favorite color scheme."
And he pulled her on behind and down to Boxhill
They'd ride.

Says James to Red Molly, "Here's a ring for your right hand
But I'll tell you in earnest I'm a dangerous man;
For I've fought with the law since I was seventeen
I've robbed many a man to get my Vincent machine.

And now I'm twenty-one years, I might make twenty-two
And I don't mind dyin' but for the love of you.
But if fate should break my stride, then I'll give you my Vincent 
To ride."

"Come down Red Molly, " called Sergeant McQuade.
"For they've taken young James Aidee for armed robbery.
Shotgun blast hit his chest, left nothing inside.
Oh, come down, Red Molly, to his dying bedside."

When she came to the hospital, there wasn't much left.
He was runnin' out of road. He was runnin' out of breath.
But he smiled to see her cry and said, "I'll give you my Vincent
To ride."

Said James, "In my opinion, there's nothing in this world
Beats a '52 Vincent and a redheaded girl.
Now Nortons and Indians and Greavses won't do.
Oh, they don't have a soul like a Vincent '52."

Well he reached for her hand and he slipped her the keys.
He said, "I've got no further use...for these.
I see angels on Ariels in leather and chrome,
Swoopin' down from heaven to carry me home."

And he gave her one last kiss and died.
And he gave her his Vincent
To ride.


----------



## daeman (Mar 18, 2017)

...
Ω Δέσποινα των λογισμών μου - Γιώργος Μακρής






Ω Δέσποινα των λογισμών μου
και της καρδιάς τσελεμεντέ
κάνε τους τρόπους σου κουτάλι
και το μυαλό μου εγώ φιδέ

Να το γευτείς, ω δέσποινά μου
με των γνωστών σου τις ευχές
και γω να μνέσκω σαν χαμένος
στων φίλων μου τις συμβουλές

Οού. Οού. Οού. 

Ω Δουλτσινέα μου και φως μου
στων οφθαλμών σου τις ριπές
στέκω δικός σου Δον Κιχώτης
με τραύμα που 'ναι διαμπερές

Με θερμοφόρο προσκεφάλι
με τις κλειδώσεις μου λυτές
θα με κοιτάς με ματογυάλι
και θα γελάς εσύ που φταις.

Και στης καρδιάς το μαγαζάκι
θα κατεβάσω τα ρολά
κι εκεί θλιμμένος πάω να πέσω
στου Στεναγμού τη γέφυρα

Με ταχυδρόμο μου το Χάρο
λάβε στερνό χαιρετισμό
κι όταν μιλούν για δολοφόνο
να λες απλά "Δεν είμαι εγώ!"

Οού. Οού. Οού.


----------



## daeman (Mar 21, 2017)

...
Stranger Still - Peter Hammill & the K Group






Stranger still in another town,
how normal to sit out the dance,
eating the good meal by myself,
toasting the empty glass;
and they're already setting out the next place,
already forgetting about the last.
No, nothing could be less strange 
in entropy
no change, no change, no change.

No danger in a normal life,
better steady down the adrenalin pump.
Excess refraction in the mirror
only leads to the quantum jump.
Oh, but it leaves me in limbo;
how strange, what a stranger I become.
No, no, nothing could be less strange 
in entropy
no change, no change, no change.

No, I know how to behave in the restaurant now,
I don't tear at the meat with my hands;
if I've become a man of the world somehow
that's not necessarily to say I'm a worldly man.

Keep on shuffling the menu
and the order never comes on time.
No, there's only diffraction patterns,
no reading between the lines;
only the rate of emission,
and reason allows no rhyme.
Nothing could be less strange
in entropy
no change, no change, no change.
No, nothing could be less strange
in entropy

A stranger, a worldly man.


----------



## daeman (Mar 25, 2017)

...
Do it clean - Echo & the Bunnymen


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2017)

...
Hey, ho, let's go! Bop till you drop. The Ramones Blitzkrieg Bop + the Addams Family dance


----------



## daeman (Apr 11, 2017)

...
Folsom Prison Blues x Johnny Cash + Pinball Wizard x The Who = Pinball Prison Blues x Puddles Pity Party


----------



## daeman (Apr 20, 2017)

...
Η δεύτερη πλευρά του πρώτου σινγκλ των Go-Betweens, αφιερωμένη σε μια βιβλιοθηκάριο:

Karen - The Go-Betweens






I know this girl
This very special girl
And she works in a library, yeah
Standing there behind the counter
Willing to help
With all the problems that I encounter

Helps me find Hemingway
Helps me find Genet
Helps me find Brecht
Helps me find Chandler
Helps me find James Joyce
She always makes the right choice


----------



## Earion (Apr 21, 2017)




----------



## daeman (May 2, 2017)

...
Μ' έχεις μαγεμένο - Σωτηρία Λεονάρδου






Μουσική & στίχοι: Δημήτρης Γκόγκος «Μπαγιαντέρας», ενορχήστρωση: Θέσια Παναγιώτου

Σα μαγεμένο το μυαλό μου φτερουγίζει
η κάθε σκέψη μου κοντά σου τριγυρίζει
δεν ησυχάζω και στον ύπνο που κοιμάμαι
εσένα πάντα, αρχοντοπούλα μου, θυμάμαι

Μες στης ταβέρνας τη γωνιά για σένα πίνω
για την αγάπη σου ποτάμια δάκρυα χύνω
λυπήσου με, μικρή, και μη μ’ αφήνεις μόνο
αφού το ξέρεις πως για σένα μαραζώνω

Αχ παιχνιδιάρα, πάψε τώρα τα γινάτια
και μη μου κάνεις την καρδούλα μου κομμάτια
με μια ματιά σου σαν μου ρίχνεις αχ! πώς λιώνω
μαζί σου ξέρεις τον ξεχνάω κάθε πόνο


Μαγιάτικο. Σαν αυτό:

«Καλώς τονε τον Μάη με τους γλυκούς ζεφύρους,
με τα κουκιά τα φρέσκα, τους μυρωδάτους τσίρους,
με τ' άνθη, με τα ρόδα, με τα χλωρά γρασίδια,
με μουσικές, τραγούδια, ερωτικά παιχνίδια,
γέλια, φωνές, μεθύσια...
ψυχή μου στα Πατήσια.»

Γεώργιος Σουρής, «Ο Μάης», 1878


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2017)

...
High Time Baby - Spencer Davis Group






Για τα 69 του Στιβ Γουίνγουντ.


----------



## daeman (May 21, 2017)

...
Τσιάκκαρα Μάκκαρα / Tsiakkara Makkara - Monsieur Doumani






Τ' αγαπημένα φαίνονται
Τσιάκκαρα Μάκκαρα φώσκερε
που την περπατησιά τους
Άιντε, πουλλί μου, τζ' έρκουμαι
Τζ' απού το σούσμαν των σιερκών
Τσιάκκαρα Μάκκαρα φώσκερε
τζ' απού το λύισμαν τους

Άιντε, πουλλί μου, τζ' έρκουμαι
Τζαι χάιντε, πουλλί μου, τζ' έρκουμαι
τζ' αγκάλια 'γκάλια ππέφτουμεν

Μελαγχροινήν αγάπησα με δκυό γλυτζιά μματούθκια
Πόσει στο μάουλον ελιάν τζαι κότσινα σειλούθκια
Τζ' αν αρρωστήσω τζ' εν ερτείς, κόρη, πουπανωθκιόν μου
Πέρκι ξεβεί το μνήμα σου πριχού πού το δικό μου


----------



## daeman (May 23, 2017)

...
The Saint - Orbital


----------



## daeman (Jun 22, 2017)

...
Ο Νίκος ο τρελάκιας (Ρεγγέτικα) - Trio Tekke 





μουσική: Ανέστης Δελιάς, στίχοι: Νίκος Μάθεσης

Τον ξέρετε, μωρέ παιδιά, τον Νίκο τον τρελάκια
παιδί τζιμάνι, μάγκες μου, μα κάνει καβγαδάκια

Το κούφιο και η δίκοπη είναι η συντροφιά του
γι’ αυτό δεν πάει, μάγκες μου, ποτέ κανείς κοντά του

Οι γκόμενες τον ξέρουνε κι όλοι οι νταβατζήδες
για γούστο του τσακώνεται με όλους τους νταήδες

Την κάπα του την κρέμασε εδώ και λίγα χρόνια
γι’ αυτό και τον εβγάλανε τρελάκια τα κορόιδα


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2017)

...





Of all the money that e'er I spent
I've spent it in good company
And all the harm that ever I did
Alas it was to none but me

And all I've done for want of wit
To memory now I can't recall
So fill to me the parting glass
Good night and joy be with you all

If I had money enough to spend
And leisure to sit awhile
There is a fair maid in the town
That sorely has my heart beguiled

Her rosy cheeks and ruby lips
I own she has my heart enthralled
So fill to me the parting glass
Good night and joy be with you all

Oh, all the comrades that e'er I had
They're sorry for my going away
And all the sweethearts that e'er I had
They'd wish me one more day to stay

But since it falls unto my lot
That I should rise and you should not
I'll gently rise and softly call
Good night and joy be with you all

The Parting Glass

Shaun Davey






"Guím maith dhóibh siúd a shéid an ghaoth
agus iad uilig a stiúir an bád
thugamar linn é i gcoinne an trá
bead buíoch thar lá mo bháis"

With thanks to those who blew the wind
And those who sailed the ship
We sailed it tight against the tide
And I shall be forever in your debt

"Forever in Your Debt" - Kirk Jones


----------



## daeman (Jun 25, 2017)

...
Restless Farewell - Bob Dylan






Oh, all the money that in my whole life I did spend
Be it mine right or wrongfully
I let it slip gladly to friends
To tie up the time most forcefully
But the bottles are done
We've killed each one
And the table's full and overflowed
And the corner sign
Says it's closing time
So I'll bid farewell and be down the road

Oh, ev'ry girl that ever I've touched
I did not do it harmfully
And ev'ry girl that ever I've hurt
I did not do it knowin'ly
But to remain as friends
You need the time to make amends
And stay behind
And since my feet are now fast
And point away from the past
I'll bid farewell and be down the line

Oh, ev'ry foe that ever I faced
The cause was there before we came
And ev'ry cause that ever I fought
I fought it full without regret or shame
But the dark does die
As the curtain is drawn and somebody's eyes
Must meet the dawn
And if I see the day
I'd only have to stay
So I'll bid farewell in the night and be gone

Oh, ev'ry thought that's strung a knot in my mind
I might go insane if it couldn't be sprung
But it's not to stand naked under unknowin' eyes
It's for myself and my friends my stories are sung
But the time ain't tall
Yet on time you depend and no word is possessed
By no special friend
And though the line is cut
It ain't quite the end
I'll just bid farewell till we meet again

Oh, a false clock tries to tick out my time
To disgrace, distract, and bother me
And the dirt of gossip blows into my face
And the dust of rumors covers me
But if the arrow is straight
And the point is slick
It can pierce through dust no matter how thick
So I'll make my stand
And remain as I am
And bid farewell and not give a damn


Restless Farewell / The Parting Glass - Eleanor Shanley & Ronnie Drew


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2017)

...
Take the L train (to Brooklyn) - Brooklyn Funk Essentials







Take the L train (to 8th Avenue) - Brooklyn Funk Essentials


----------



## daeman (Aug 2, 2017)

...
The Memphis Train - Rufus Thomas


----------



## daeman (Jan 5, 2018)

Meanwhile back in the year One
when you belonged to no-one
you didn't stand a chance, son
if your pants were undone
'Cause you were bred for humanity
and sold to society
one day you'll wake up
in the Present Day
a million generations
removed from expectations
of being who you really want to be

Skating away
skating away
skating away on the thin ice of the New Day

So as you push off from the shore
won't you turn your head once more
and make your peace with everyone?
For those who choose to stay
will live just one more day
to do the things they should have done

And as you cross the wilderness
spinning in your emptiness
you feel you have to pray
Looking for a sign that the Universal Mind
has written you into the Passion Play

Skating away on the thin ice of the New Day

And as you cross the circle line
the ice-wall creaks behind
you're a rabbit on the run
And the silver splinters fly
in the corner of your eye
shining in the setting sun

Well, do you ever get the feeling
that the story's too damn real and in the present tense?
Or that everybody's on the stage
and it seems like you're the only person sitting in the audience?

Skating away on the thin ice of the New Day


----------



## daeman (Jan 10, 2018)

...
Icarus descending (_The Man Who Fell to Earth_) - David Bowie






For every crisis there's a cure
I was chosen 'cause I'm pure
If I'll be conscious flesh and bone
They'll adopt me as their own
I can crash in from the stars
Slipped in while the door's ajar
Picked it with a credit card
'Cause I saw you've dropped your guard
For today I'm a man

Like Icarus descending
It's just more wounds and mending
Now I'll tighten up my belt
'Cause I'm nursing back to health
Like a sailor on the shore
Strange as it seems, I feel like I've been here before

I'll become the Great Pretender
I've got my own agenda
My people had abandoned hope
So they'd been really into dope
Now I have to bear it proudly
And keep my wits about me
There's a skin I need to shed
For my awesome task ahead
For today I'm a man

Like Icarus descending
That's just more wounds and mending
Now I've tightened up my belt
'Cause I'm nursing back to health
Like an angel on the moor
Strange as it seems, I feel like I've been here before
I've been here before
Been here before


----------



## daeman (Jan 16, 2018)

...
Peace Piece - John Mc Laughlin






revisited


----------



## daeman (Feb 14, 2018)

...
Hasapiko - L' Arpeggiata






Christina Pluhar - theorbo & direction / Doron Sherwin - cornett / Margit Übellacker - psaltery / David Mayoral - percussion / Francesco Turrisi - harpsichord, percussion / Boris Schmidt - double basse / Sokratis Sinopoulos - lyra / Nikolaos Mermigkas - lavta / Aytaç Doğan - qanun / İsmail Tunçbilek- saz


----------



## daeman (Feb 17, 2018)

...
Ω Καρολίνα - Taraf de Haïdouks + Kočani Orkestar = Band Of Gypsies






Αμάν αμάν λε λε λε λε!

Το ταράφι των xαϊντούκων.


----------



## daeman (Feb 27, 2018)

...
Everybody's Coming To My House - David Byrne


----------



## daeman (Mar 3, 2018)

...
You Must Believe In Spring - Bill Evans


----------



## daeman (Apr 1, 2018)

...
Preachin' Blues - Larkin Poe


----------



## daeman (Apr 5, 2018)

...
Tall Boogie - Moreland & Arbuckle


----------



## daeman (Jun 9, 2018)

...
Egypt Strut - Salah Ragab & the Cairo Jazz Band







Regyptian Strut - Frank Zappa






Walk like an Egyptian, strut like a Regyptian.


----------



## daeman (Jun 13, 2018)

...
Have you seen your brother, baby, standing in the shadow?


----------



## daeman (Jun 15, 2018)

...
Through the keyhole (_Pandora's Blues_) - Nana Simopoulos






Nana Simopoulos (bouzouki), Charlie Haden (bass), Billy Higgins (drums), Ray Pizzi (clarinet), Tom Garvin (piano)


----------



## daeman (Oct 1, 2018)

...
October Song - Incredible String Band






I'll sing you this October song
Oh, there is no song before it
The words and tune are none of my own
For my joys and sorrows bore it

Beside the sea, the brambly briars
In the still of evening
Birds fly out behind the sun
And with them I'll be leaving

The fallen leaves that jewel the ground
They know the art of dying
And leave with joy their glad gold hearts
In the scarlet shadows lying

When hunger calls my footsteps home
The morning follows after
I swim the seas within my mind
And the pine-trees laugh green laughter

I used to search for happiness
And I used to follow pleasure
But I found a door behind my mind
And that's the greatest treasure

For rulers like to lay down laws
And rebels like to break them
And the poor priests like to walk in chains
And God likes to forsake them

I met a man whose name was Time
And he said, "I must be going"
But just how long ago that was
I have no way of knowing

Sometimes I want to murder time
Sometimes when my heart's aching
But mostly I just stroll along
The path that he is taking


----------



## daeman (Dec 21, 2018)

...
T.I.N.A. Boogie - The Jumpin' Bones






Orestis Tsikouris - vocals, harmonica / Dimitris Dakopoulos - guitar / Konstantinos Aloupis - bass / Spiros Gavalas - drums


----------



## daeman (Apr 26, 2019)

...
Ta Mágika - Nicky Skopelitis, Bill Laswell, Ginger Baker, Aiyb Dieng, Fred Frith, Simon Shaheen






Καίγομαι, καίγομαι, ρίξε κι άλλο λάδι στη φωτιά
Πνίγομαι, πνίγομαι, πέτα με σε θάλασσα βαθιά


----------



## daeman (Jun 4, 2019)

...
RIP Roky Erickson





Levitation - 13th Floor Elevators
I don't need these wings to guide me
They are hardly ever there
It's the clear I make inside me
Makes me feel light as air







And the laughter unending echoes
Through the haunted house
A little Christmas spirit
Ghostly haunting deadly spirit







You're gonna wake up wonderin'
Find yourself all alone
But what's gonna stop me, baby?
I'm not comin' home


----------



## nickel (Jun 4, 2019)

Γιά κοίτα. Ούτε τον Ρόρι γνώριζα ούτε τους Ανελκυστήρες του!


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2019)

...
Το καραντουζένι του αμετανόητου - Στέλιος Βαμβακάρης






αλαφρύ το χώμα







Σ' ένα μπαρ του Μισισίπι, ένας ναύτης απ' τη Σύρα...

Ουίσκι και Σπιρίτσουαλς και πρόσωπα θλιμμένα
κι ο μπαγλαμάς εδάκρυζε για όνειρα χαμένα








Οι μπαγλαμάδες να παίζουν Ντύλαν
κι ο Πίτερ Χάμιλ διπλοπενιές
ο Τομ Γουέιτς με τα κλαρίνα
και τα νταούλια να παίζουν Γιες
να παίζουν Γιες

Βάλ' το παράθυρο στην πρίζα
κάλεσε το καλοριφέρ
δώσ' τη μπουγάδα στην εφορία
γράψ' ένα σύνθημα στο ασανσέρ
στο ασανσέρ

Άνοιξε γκάζι με το μυαλό σου
βάλε ταχύτητα με την καρδιά
η φαντασία στην εξουσία
δώσε τα ρέστα σου για μια βραδιά
για μια βραδιά


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2019)

...
Έ άδρωπε / Hey you - Monsieur Doumani






Ε, άδρωπε, που μάσ̆εσαι ν’ αρπάξεις, να στοιβάσεις
Την γην να κάμεις μάλιν σου, τον κόσμον ν’ αγκαλιάσεις
Σαν έρκεσαι, χαρρεύκεσαι τον κόσμον εννά φάεις
Μα πάλε πίσω νηστικός σαν ήρτες εννά πάεις
Τρεις εν οι μέρες σου που ζ̆εις στην γην τζ̆αι βασιλεύκεις
Την μιαν μωρόν, στες θκυο ’σαι νιος, στες τρεις γερνάς τζ̆αι φεύκεις
Με βασιλιάς κρατίζει σε στην γην με θκιακονίτης
Σήμμερον είσαι ζωντανός, αύριον μακαρίτης

Γιατί τα θέλεις τα πολλά τζ̆αι τυραννιέσαι κόμα
Αφού ’ννά μείνουν γέρημα τζ̆’ εσού μια φούχτα χώμαν;
Τζ̆αι τυραννιέσαι τζ̆’ εν έσ̆εις με νεπαμόν με πνάσμαν
Ο άδρωπος εν τρώ’ την γην, η γη τρώει το πλάσμαν!

Τζ̆’ όσα τζ̆’ αν κάμεις, άδρωπε, στην γην τζ̆’ όσα κερτίσεις
Μιτά σου εν τζ̆αι παίρνεις τα, δαπάνω εννά τ’ αφήσεις
Να λυούν, να στάσσουν, να σκορπούν μες στου βορκά το ρέμαν
Γιατ’ εν τζ̆’ εν άλλον τίποτε, παρά φκιασμένον ψέμαν
Ψέμαν τζ̆’ εσού πά’ σ’ τούντην γην τζ̆αι ψέμαν τζ̆’ οι δουλειές σου,
Σαν τα φτερά στον άνεμον, μαθκιούν, σκορπούν τζ̆αι ρέσσουν
Έτσι να πεις, ως πο’ ’ν πωρνόν, μεν μείνεις να νυχτώσει
Γιατ’ ύστερα ’ν αδύνατον για σέν’ να ξημερώσει

Εν που την ώραν πο’ ’ρκεσαι ως τον τζ̆αιρόν που φεύκεις
Θωρείς που πεθανίσκουσιν τζ̆αι πάλ’ εσό’ ’ν πιστεύκεις;
Τζ̆αι μάσ̆εσαι, σκοτώννεσαι, τζ̆ει χάλασε, δα χτίσε
Μα ’στάθης τζ̆αι καμιάν φοράν τζ̆’ εσκέφτηκες ποιος είσαι;

Σαν έναν φύλλον του δεντρού που σ̆σ̆ειέται όπως πρέπει
Τζ̆’ άξιππα ππέφτει πά’ στην γην τζ̆αι λλίον-λλίον σέπει
Έτσ’ εν τζ̆’ εσέν το ίδιον η ψεύτιτζ̆η ζωή σου
Έρκεσαι, φεύκεις, χάννεσαι τζ̆’ ούτε στην γην πως ήσουν

«Δεν έχω σπίτι ούτε γειτονιά...»


Μουσική: Αντώνης Αντωνίου Στίχοι: Κυριάκος Καρνέρας 

======================
Hey, you, you came to grab and to hoard
To own the earth, to clasp the world
When you arrive, you think you’re going to gorge on the world
But hungry as you came, that’s how you’ll depart
You live and rule on this earth for only three days
A baby the first, the second just a youth, the third you’re old and have to flee
Neither king nor beggar can keep you on this earth
Today you’re alive, tomorrow you’re dead

What is the need to have so much, why keep torturing yourself
Since it all stays behind and you return to dust?
You struggle ceaselessly, you neither stop nor rest
Humans don’t devour the earth, the earth devours the humans!
And all you build and you gain on this earth
You can retain nothing, all will remain behind
To rot, to dribble, to be scattered by the wind’s blow
Because it’s all no more than a made-up lie

And on this earth you are yourself a lie, and all you do is a lie too
Like feathers scattered by the wind, moulted, scattered, flying away
Think of this while there’s light, don’t wait until it’s night
Because then dawn will be impossible for you
From the hour you arrive to the time you leave
All around you people die – are you still not convinced?
You keep struggling, you’re killing yourself, break this, build that
But have you ever kept still to think about who you are?

Just like a leaf on a tree that sways the way it should
And all of a sudden it falls to earth and rots little by little
That’s how it is, the same thing, this fake life of yours
You come, you go, you disappear, leaving no trace on this earth


----------



## daeman (Nov 14, 2019)

...
Babel Trio - The Island of Cretal - Liar World






Κόσμε χρυσέ, κόσμε αργυρέ, κόσμε μαλαματένιε
ψεύτη κόσμε
Κόσμε, και ποιος σε χάρηκε και ποιος θα σε κερδίσει
ψεύτη κόσμε
Πεζός περπάτουν στα βουνά, στον κάμπο καβαλάρης
ψεύτη κόσμε


----------



## nickel (Nov 14, 2019)

Όσοι αντέχουν κρητικό χέβι μέταλ μπορούν να βρουν τη δουλειά τους στο Spotify. Ή να τους ακούσουν στην Αθήνα στις 21/11, σύμφωνα με αυτό:

https://www.facebook.com/BabelTrio/

(Με τον γιο μου έμαθα να ακούω ραπ. Μήπως ήρθε η ώρα να ακούσω χέβι μέταλ;  )


----------



## daeman (Nov 23, 2019)

...
Happens to the Heart (_Thanks for the Dance_) - Leonard Cohen






I was always working steady
But I never called it art
I got my shit together
Meeting Christ and reading Marx
It failed my little fire
But it’s bright the dying spark
Go tell the young messiah
What happens to the heart

There’s a mist of summer kisses
Where I tried to double-park
The rivalry was vicious
The women were in charge
It was nothing, it was business
But it left an ugly mark
I’ve come here to revisit
What happens to the heart

I was selling holy trinkets
I was dressing kind of sharp
Had a pussy in the kitchen
And a panther in the yard
In the prison of the gifted
I was friendly with the guards
So I never had to witness
What happens to the heart

I should have seen it coming
After all I knew the chart
Just to look at her was trouble
It was trouble from the start
Sure we played a stunning couple
But I never liked the part
It ain't pretty, it ain't subtle
What happens to the heart

Now the angel’s got a fiddle
The devil’s got a harp
Every soul is like a minnow
Every mind is like a shark
I’ve broken every window
But the house, the house is dark
I care but very little
What happens to the heart

Then I studied with this beggar
He was filthy, he was scarred
By the claws of many women
He had failed to disregard
No fable here, no lesson
No singing meadowlark
Just a filthy beggar guessing
What happens to the heart

I was always working steady
But I never called it art
It was just some old convention
Like the horse before the cart
I had no trouble betting
On the flood, against the ark
You see, I knew about the ending
What happens to the heart

I was handy with a rifle
My father’s .303
I fought for something final
Not the right to disagree


----------



## daeman (Dec 2, 2019)

...
Heart's Eyes - Xylouris White






Απού κατέχει να μιλεί με γνώση και με τρόπο
κάνει να κλαιν και να γελούν τα μάθια των αθρώπω

Τα μάτια δεν καλοθωρούν στο μάκρεμα του τόπου
μα πιο μακριά και πιο καλά θωρεί η καρδιά τ' αθρώπου

Τα μάθια να 'ναι κι ανοιχτά, τη νύχτα δε θωρούσι
μέρα και νύχτα τση καρδιάς τα μάθια συντηρούσι

Χίλια μάτια 'χει ο λογισμός, μερονυχτού βιγλίζουν
χίλια η καρδιά και πλιότερα κι ουδέ ποτέ σφαλίζουν

Κι ίντα δεν κάνει ο έρωντας σε μια καρδιά π' ορίζει
σαν τη νικήσει, ουδέ καλό ουδέ πρεπό γνωρίζει


----------



## daeman (Dec 12, 2019)

...
Zombi - Adamlar






turk-hop


----------



## daeman (Mar 23, 2020)

...
Ο νηστικός καρβέλια ονειρεύεται. Κι ο έγκλειστος, ορίζοντες.






All day I face
the barren waste
without the taste
of water
Cool water

Ol' Dan and I
with throats burned dry
and souls that cry
for water
Cool, clear water

Dan, can you see
that big green tree
where the water's running free
and it's waiting there for you and me?

The nights are cool
and I'm a fool
each star's a pool
of water
Cool water

But with the dawn
I'll wake and yawn
and carry on
to water
Cool, clear water

Keep a-movin', Dan
don't you listen to him, Dan
he's a devil, not a man
and he spreads the burning sands
with water

Dan, can you see
that big green tree
where the water's running free
and it's waiting there for you and me?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0aIl3eG8O8


----------



## daeman (Mar 29, 2020)

From a post by "The Bed Kennedys"


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2020)

...
Bill Withers (July 4, 1938 – March 30, 2020)






Ain't no sunshine when he's gone


----------



## daeman (Apr 8, 2020)

...
Free Me - Joss Stone






White-cum-Black Brit Soul


----------



## daeman (Apr 21, 2020)

...
Venceremos - Νικόλας Άσιμος






Αποκομμένος απ' όλους κι απ' όλα
σε μαγεμένη τροχιά
πήρα το δρόμο να φύγω, μα ήρθα
τίποτα δε μ' ακουμπά
στον παράξενο μου χρόνο

Ξέρουμε πως είναι ψέμα
μα ας γίνουμε τα δυο μας ένα
να σ' αγκαλιάσω, να μ' αγκαλιάσεις
να ξεγελιέσαι, να ξεγελιέμαι
να σ' αγαπήσω, να μ' αγαπήσεις
έστω για λίγο, για τοσοδούλι
Σα ζευγαρώνουν δυο βεγγαλικά
μοιάζουν με μηνύματα τηλεπαθητικά
στων προσώπων μας τις ζάρες

Με δίχως σημαίες και δίχως ιδέες
δίχως καβάντζα καμιά
ντύθηκε η μέρα τα γούστα της νύχτας
και η ψυχή μου πηδά
στου απέραντου την ψύχρα

Θες ν' αγγίξεις την αλήθεια
για βγες απ' έξω απ' τη συνήθεια
σύρε κι έλα να με λούσεις
κι ας είμαι της καθαρευούσης
να σ' αγαπήσω, να μ' αγαπήσεις
έστω για λίγο, για τοσοδούλι

Δρεπανηφόρα άρματα περνάν
στις τσιμεντουπόλεις του θανάτου το συμβάν
ασυγκίνητο σ' αφήνει
Σου ξαναδίνω το είναι μου τώρα
θωρακισμένε καιρέ
με μια σκληρή παγερή τρυφεράδα
σε πλησιάζω, μωρέ
μα αυταπάτες πια δεν έχω

Ξέρουμε πως είναι ψέμα
μα ας γίνουμε τα δυο μας ένα
δες, θα φτιάχνουμε στιχάκια
να περπατάν σαν καβουράκια
πλάγια κι ακριβά τα χάδια
φως αχνό μες στα σκοτάδια
Μ' ένα μου πήδο θα σε ξαναβρώ
στο μαγκανοπήγαδο της ήττας μου περνώ
Venceremos, Venceremos


----------



## daeman (Apr 27, 2020)

...
Life During Wartime - Talking Heads






Heard of some grave sites, out by the highway
A place where nobody knows

This ain't no party, this ain't no disco
This ain't no fooling around
No time for dancing, or lovey dovey
I ain't got time for that now

Transmit the message, to the receiver,
Hope for an answer some day

High on a hillside, the trucks are loading
Everything's ready to roll
I sleep in the daytime, I work in the nighttime
I might not ever get home

Heard about Houston? Heard about Detroit?
Heard about Pittsburgh, P. A.?
You oughta know not to stand by the window
Somebody see you up there

I got some groceries, some peanut butter
To last a couple of days
But I ain't got no speakers, ain't got no headphones
Ain't got no records to play

Why stay in college? Why go to night school?
Gonna be different this time
Can't write a letter, can't send no postcard
I ain't got time for that now

Trouble in transit, got through the roadblock
We blended in with the crowd
We got computers, we're tapping phone lines
I know that that ain't allowed

We dress like students, we dress like housewives
Or in a suit and a tie
I changed my hairstyle, so many times now
I don't know what I look like!

Burned all my notebooks, what good are notebooks?
They won't help me survive
My chest is aching, burns like a furnace
The burning keeps me alive


----------



## daeman (May 2, 2020)

...
Μπήκε Μάης - Σπυριδούλα Τουτουδάκη






Μουσική & στίχοι: Μήτσος Σταυρακάκης

Μπήκε Μάης κι η αγάπη όμως δεν ανθεί
Άνοιξη να σου πετύχει τούτη η φετινή
Πριν βουλιάξει η βαρκούλα της υπομονής
έρωτά μου μετανάστη, πότε θα φανείς

Στο γιαλό του χωρισμού σου, κύμα κι ερημιά
ναυαγός χωρίς ελπίδα τώρα η πεθυμιά
Χάθηκε της ευτυχίας πάλι το κλειδί
το βασίλειό μου δίνω σ' όποιον μου το βρει

Ποιος χαϊδεύει το κορμί σου, πες μου ότι καιρός
κι η ματιά σου που σκορπίζει τ' ουρανού το φως
Στο απόλυτο σκοτάδι της αναμονής
μιαν αχτίδα φως σού φτάνει για να τυφλωθείς


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2020)

...
Όλο αυτό - Lexxman






18-5-2020


----------



## daeman (May 25, 2020)

...
Σε μιαν ακτή - Αντώνης Λιβιεράτος






Βάψαν τα σπίτια θαλασσιά
και ντύθηκαν στα πορφυρά
καθώς αρχίζει η γιορτή
Κανείς δεν ξέρει τι γιορτάζουν
μα δεν λείπει ψυχή

Μεθάνε γύρω απ' τις φωτιές
παλιάτσοι, μάγοι, γητευτές
κι η Σταχτοπούτα με ρωτάει αν την αγαπώ
Τι τάχα πρέπει να της πω;

Θαρρώ πως είν' αργά
Σε μιαν ακτή κάπου μακριά
θα 'θελα να 'χα χαθεί

Και όταν πια με την αυγή
κι ο τελευταίος κοιμηθεί
μαΐστρος θε να σηκωθεί
κι η έρημος θα 'ρθεί
και όλα θα τα καταπιεί

Θαρρώ πως είν' αργά
Σε μιαν ακτή κάπου μακριά
θα 'θελα να 'χα χαθεί


----------



## daeman (May 26, 2020)

...
Trava vre manga kai alani (Pasalimani) - Balkumbia






Ο Ρούκουνας στο Σοτσιμίλκο του Μεξικού, με μια Λιθουανή αντί για την Εσκενάζι.


----------



## daeman (Jun 6, 2020)

...
Lockdown Blues - The Tiger Lillies






_COVID​-​19 vol​.​II_, released June 4, 2020

Are you feeling confused?
Are you locked-down blue?

Album recorded, mixed and mastered by Timm Brockmann at Red Light Studio, Berlin, and Adrian Stout at *Pagrati Studio, Athens*


----------



## daeman (Jun 19, 2020)

...
Μου 'πες θα φύγω - Σπυριδούλα






Καλοστρατιά στον Νίκο Σπυρόπουλο.


----------



## daeman (Jul 5, 2020)

...
Pigeons - Bill Callahan






Bill Callahan begins his new song, “Pigeons,” with a greeting: “Hello, I’m Johnny Cash.” He signs off, “Sincerely, L. Cohen.” Sandwiching his own work between the names of two musical luminaries might seem the height of hubris — if Callahan weren’t such a damn good songwriter himself.

https://lyricsfa.com/2020/06/30/bill-callahan-pigeons-lyrics/


----------



## daeman (Jul 25, 2020)

...
Drop D Funk - Dr Funk






φανκέψαμαν: α΄ πληθ. πρ. αορίστου (διαλ.) του ρ. _φανκεύω_


----------



## nickel (Jul 25, 2020)

Τόσοι περαστικοί philistines, δεν καταλαβαίνει κανένας από βιρτουοζιτέ.


----------



## daeman (Jul 31, 2020)

...
​«Ένας από τους ιδιαίτερα χαρισματικούς και αγαπητούς σε μένα μουσικούς της προπολεμικής μουσικής μας ιστορίας είναι ο Κώστας Μπέζος. Μια μορφή που μέχρι πριν λίγα χρόνια αποτελούσε μυστήριο για τους ερευνητές και εραστές του ρεμπέτικου.

Για μένα, όσο έχω μελετήσει τις δουλειές του αλλά και τα βιογραφικά του στοιχεία που έχουν δει το φως της δημοσιότητας τα τελευταία χρόνια, ήταν ένας απίστευτα ευφυής μουσικός, ακομπλεξάριστος σε ότι αφορά τις μουσικές του επιλογές και με απίστευτο χιούμορ. Πρέπει να διασκέδαζε πολύ με αυτά που έκανε (για να το πούμε με σημερινούς όρους, ήταν το troll της εποχής!). Αυτό, σε συνδυασμό με το μεγάλο ταλέντο και την δεξιοτεχνία του, οδήγησε στο να αφήσει πίσω του έργο πολύ υψηλής ποιότητας. Είτε αυτό ανήκει στην κατηγορία του ελαφρού επιθεωρησιακού τραγουδιού, είτε με την ορχήστρα «Άσπρα Πουλιά», είτε στα περιβόητα ρεμπετικοφανή τραγούδια του (όπως η Υπόγα). Σε κάθε περίπτωση, το έργο του αποτελεί για μένα αντικείμενο μελέτης και παράδειγμα δημιουργικότητας χωρίς στεγανά.

Όταν πριν λίγο καιρό έκανα μια κουβέντα με τον καλό μου φίλο Manos Tourpalis για τα κουρδίσματα και τις κατασκευαστικές απαιτήσεις που προκύπτουν όσο οι γνώσεις μας για τη λαϊκή κιθάρα αυξάνονται, αναπόφευκτα φτάσαμε και στον Κωστή και τις χαβάγιες του. Μετά από λίγες μέρες ο Μάνος, που είναι σπουδαίος κατασκευαστής, μου έφερε μια lap steel κιθάρα και μαζί πολλές πληροφορίες για τον τρόπο που παίζεται. Πάνω στο «σκάλισμα» του περίεργου οργάνου, προέκυψε αυτό το τραγούδι του Κωστή.

Όταν τελείωσα την ηχογράφηση των οργάνων, είπα να μοιραστώ τη χαρά που είχα όταν πάλευα να το φτιάξω, με μερικούς αγαπημένους και επίσης ακομπλεξάριστους - πρέπει να το επισημάνω - φίλους μου. Έτσι λοιπόν κάλεσα τον Φοίβο, τον Σπύρο και την Αγγελική.

Το αποτέλεσμα εκείνου του γεμάτου γέλιου απογεύματος στο στούντιο είναι αυτό που θα δείτε παρακάτω.»

https://tinyurl.com/y2cf5jxr

Πάμε στη Χονολουλού - Δημήτρης Μυστακίδης, Φοίβος Δεληβοριάς, Αγγελική Τουμπανάκη, Σπύρος Γραμμένος


----------



## daeman (Nov 5, 2020)

Toxicity - *SYSTEM OF A (LOCK)DOWN*






Conversion, software version 7.0 
Looking at life through the eyes of a tire hub 

Eating seeds as a pastime activity 
The toxicity of our city, of our city 

New, what do you own the world? 
How do you own disorder, disorder 
Now, somewhere between the sacred silence, sacred silence and sleep 
Somewhere between the sacred silence and sleep 
Disorder, disorder, disorder 

More wood for their fires, loud neighbours 
Flashlight reveries caught in the headlights of a truck 

Eating seeds as a pastime activity 
The toxicity of our city, of our city


----------



## daeman (Nov 12, 2020)

C'est presqu'au bout du monde
Ma barque vagabonde
Errant au grẻ de l'onde
M'y conduisit un jour
L' ile est toute petite
Mais la fee que l'habite
Gentiment nous invite
A en faire le tour

Youkali
C'est le pays de nos dẻsirs
Youkali
C'est le bonheur, c'est le plaisir
Youkali
C'est la terre ou l'on quitte tous les soucis
C'est, dans notre nuit, comme une ẻ claircie
L'etoile qu'on suit
C'est Youkali

Youkali
C'est le respect de tous les voeux ẻchangẻs
Youkali
C'est le pays des beaux amours partagẻs
C'est l'espẻrance
Qui est au coeur de tous les humains
La dẻlivrance
Que nous attendons tous pour demain

Youkali
C'est le pays de nos dẻsirs
Youkali
C'est le bonheur, c'est le plaisir
Mais c'est un rȇve, une folie
Il n'y a pas de Youkali

Mais c'est un rȇve, une folie
Il n'y a pas de Youkali

Et la vie nous entraine
Lassante, quotidienne
Mais la pauvre ȃme humaine

Cherchant partout l'oubli
A, pour quitter la terre
Se trouver le mystẻre
Ou nos rȇves se terrent
En quelque Youkali

Youkali
C'est le pays de nos dẻsirs
Youkali
C'est le bonheur, c'est le plaisir
Mais c'est un rȇve, une folie
Il n'y a pas de Youkali

Mais c'est un rȇve, une folie
Il n'y a pas de Youkali


----------



## daeman (Nov 21, 2020)

Ένας από τους καλύτερους δίσκους του Λου Ριντ, το Berlin του 1973, λάιβ το 2006.

Directed/Designed by Julian Schnabel



Streaming Free Nov 20-29. Πατήστε στην εικόνα.


----------



## daeman (Nov 25, 2020)

Si yo fuera Maradona
Viviría como él
Porque el mundo es una bola
Que se vive a flor de piel

Si yo fuera Maradona
Frente a cualquier porquería
Nunca me equivocaría

Si yo fuera Maradona
Y un partido que ganar
Si yo fuera Maradona
Perdido en cualquier lugar

La vida es una tómbola
De noche y de día
La vida es una tómbola
Y arriba y arriba






*Diego Armando Maradona*, 30 October 1960 – 25 November 2020


----------



## daeman (Dec 20, 2020)

Άχι και να 'ταν μπορετό πριν πέσω και ποθάνω,
τα όσα βάνει ο μαύρος νους σκιας τα μισά να κάμω

Πέρδικες μπλιο δεν κυνηγώ και βιόλες δε σκαλίζω
τση μοναξιάς μου το δεντρί αργά ταχιά ποτίζω

Η μοναξιά μου εγίνηκε δεντρί και το ποτίζω
και στον παχύ του ασκιανό ολημερίς καθίζω

Ε, ταξιδιάρη λογισμέ με το κορμί μου ορτάκι
στον κόσμο μην αφήσετε αγύρευτο σοκάκι

Ε, ταξιδιάρη λογισμέ άλογο φτερωτό μου
πάρε με καβαλάρη σου να σμίξω το μωρό μου

Αφού μια μέρα είναι γραφτό σαν το κερί να σβήσω
αφήστε με το δυστυχή ως πεθυμώ να ζήσω




__ https://www.facebook.com/krhtikh/posts/1454103174793515




Στο Τριόδι, στη Λάστρο.


----------



## daeman (Dec 28, 2020)

Ξυπνώ που λες πρωί πρωί, έχει χαθεί η μπάλα
τι μέρα να 'ναι άραγε, τι μήνας, ποια βδομάδα;
Έχω λαλήσει, δεν μπορώ, πρέπει να κάνω κάτι
μα δεν υπάρχει μήνυμα για γυρισμένο μάτι

Don't worry και προχώρει






28-12-2020


----------



## daeman (Jan 12, 2021)

Still Ill - Purple Overdose


----------



## daeman (Jan 31, 2021)

versions and subversions


----------



## daeman (Feb 8, 2021)

Κι ο Τζίμι χαμογελάει από ψηλά...






When My Train Pulls In - Gary Clark Jr.


----------



## daeman (Feb 20, 2021)

Well it’s all right, yeah, it’s all right
Meet me, darlin’, come Saturday night
All good souls from near and far
Will meet in the house of a thousand guitars

Here the bitter and the bored
Wake in search of the lost chord
That’ll band us together for as long as there’s stars
Here in the house of a thousand guitars

So wake and shake off your troubles, my friend
We’ll go where the music never ends
From the stadiums to the small town bars
We’ll light up the house of a thousand guitars

Brother and sister, wherever you are
We’ll rise together till we fire the spark
That’ll light up the house of a thousand guitars






Bruce Springsteen


----------



## daeman (Mar 7, 2021)

«Οι φίλοι όντε σμίξουνε, η γης αναδακρυώνει
και τα βουνά ραΐζουνε κι η θάλασσα βουρκώνει»




__ https://www.facebook.com/petrakisinstruments/posts/2343154195969083




Τση μαστοριάς το παίνεμα, τση κοντυλιάς το ζάλο
του πρωινού χαιρέτισμα και τση καρδιάς ρεγάλο


----------



## nickel (Mar 7, 2021)

Να φύγει το χτικιό κι έχει να γίνει σμίξιμο και αναδάκρυσμα της γης και βουνοράισμα και θαλασσοβούρκωμα...


----------



## daeman (Mar 10, 2021)

Όταν θα 'ρθείς
να με ξεθάψεις απ' τις στάχτες
και διώξεις από πάνω μου
όλη τη σκουριά
και ξαναβάλεις
τις ρόδες μου σε ράγες
κι εγώ αρχίσω να κυλάω, να κυλάω, να κυλάω ξανά

Τότε οι λύπες θα με ψάχνουν
κι άνεργες θα θρηνούν
Θα πέφτουν μανιασμένες οι βροχές
και θα ρωτούν
Τι έγινε κείνο το τρένο που έβλεπε
τα άλλα τρένα να περνούν


----------



## daeman (Apr 3, 2021)

Μετά από 50 χρόνια, το Aqualung έχει το βίντεο κλιπ που του ταιριάζει. Ξεκινώντας με τη διάσημη εικόνα του γέρου από το εξώφυλλο του δίσκου, επεκτείνεται σε έναν ζοφερό και συχνά σπαρακτικό στοχασμό για τους άστεγους, από όσους ζουν στους δρόμους των πόλεων μέχρι τους πρόσφυγες εκτοπισμένους σε όλο τον κόσμο.

Από τον Ιρανό σκηνοθέτη, ανιμέιτορ και γραφίστα Σαμ Τσεγκινί.

Sun streaking cold
An old man wandering lonely
Taking time the only way he knows
Leg hurting bad as he bends to pick a dog-end
Goes down to the bog and warms his feet

Feeling alone
The army's up the road
Salvation a la mode and a cup of tea
Aqualung, my friend
Don't you start away uneasy
You poor old sod
You see, it's only me


----------



## daeman (Apr 9, 2021)

Από τον Δημήτριο Καντεμίρη και τους Ρος Ντέιλι + Εφρέν Λόπες + Χρήστο Μπάρμπα:

«This is one of my favorite compositions from the collection (Edvar-I-Musiki) of Prince Dimitrie Cantemir (1673-1723). It is in the somewhat rare Makam (mode) known as Büzürk (Farsi: Bozorg = large, grand) and is in the 30 beat cycle Darbeyn-I-Cedid. In this recording, together with myself, Efrèn Lopez participated playing Küdüm (small kettle drums) and Christos Barbas played the Ney (reed flute).

Dimitris Cantemir was a statesman, soldier, man of letters as well as one of the foremost composers and chroniclers of Ottoman urban music of the late 17th and early 18th centuries. He was born into a noble family or Crimean Tatar extraction in Moldavia. He was also renowned as one of the foremost linguists of his time (he allegedly spoke and wrote in 11 languages). He spent many years in Istanbul as a Moldavian envoy on behalf of his brother Antioh who was the ruler (voidode) of the province. Subsequently he himself was appointed as ruler and he placed Moldavia under Russian protection in the belief that the collapse of the Ottoman Empire was imminent. He then joined Peter the Great in his campaign against the Ottoman Turks, a campaign which failed resulting in the exile of the Cantemirs to Russia. In Russia, where he died in 1723, he was granted the title of Prince by Peter and also by the Holy Roman Emperor Charles IV. The collected notations of Dimitrie Cantemir were transcribed and published in 1992 by Professor Owen Wright, and it is largely due to this publication that we now have access to the entirety of the collection. To this day, many of Cantemir’s compositions are still regularly performed in Turkey as an important part of the Classical Turkish repertoire.»


----------



## daeman (Apr 14, 2021)

Και στα δικά μας οι αμπόλιαστοι!






We took it on the chin
The numbers were so grim
Bossed around by pricks
Stiffen upper lips
Pacing in the yard
You're trying to take the mick
You must think I’m really thick

Looking at the graphs
With a magnifying glass
Cancel all the tours
Football’s fake applause
No more travel brochures
Virtual premieres
I’ve got nothing left to wear

Looking out from these prison walls
You got to rob Peter if you’re paying Paul
But it’s easy, easy, everything's gonna get really freaky
Alright on the night
Soon it’ll be a memory you're trying to remember to forget

That’s a pretty mask
But never take a chance
Tik tok stupid dance
Took a samba class
I landed on my ass
Trying to write a tune
You better hook me up to zoom
See my poncey books
Teach myself to cook
Way too much TV
It’s lobotomising me
Think I’ve put on weight
I’ll have another drink
Then I’ll clean the kitchen sink

We escaped from the prison walls
Open the windows and open the doors
But it’s easy, easy, everything’s gonna get really freaky
Alright on the night
It’s gonna be a garden of earthly delights
Easy sleazy, it’s gonna be smooth and greasy
Yeah, easy, believe me
It’ll only be a memory you're trying to remember to forget

Shooting the vaccine
Bill gates is in my bloodstream
It’s mind control
The earth is flat and cold
It’s never warming up
The Arctics turned to slush
The second coming’s late
There’s aliens in the deep state

We’ll escape from these prison walls
Now were out of these prison walls
You gotta pay Peter if you’re robbing Paul
But it’s easy, easy, everything’s gonna be really freaky
Alright on the night
We’re all headed back to paradise
Yeah, easy, believe me
It’ll be a memory you’re trying to remember to forget
Easy cheesy, everyone sing, please, please me
It’ll be a memory you’re trying to remember to forget

Mick Jagger celebrates end of lockdown in new track 'Eazy Sleazy'​
LONDON (Reuters) - Mick Jagger released a surprise new track on Tuesday, “Eazy Sleazy”, which celebrates the end of lockdown in England and takes a tongue-in-cheek look at some of the downsides of life cooped up at home during the pandemic.
...
Jagger, who wrote the song a few weeks ago, teamed up with Foo Fighters guitarist Dave Grohl virtually, who added his part from Los Angeles.


----------



## daeman (Apr 29, 2021)

Μάικλ Κόλινς: Πέθανε ο αστροναύτης - μέλος του Apollo 11​
For Michael Collins, Jeffrey and Me - Jethro Tull






Watery eyes of the last sighing seconds
Blue reflections mute and dim
Beckon tearful child of wonder
To repentance of the sin
And the blind and lusty lovers
Of the great eternal lie
Go on believing nothing
Since something has to die

And the ape's curiosity
Money power wins
And the yellow, soft mountains
Move under him

I'm with you, L.E.M.
Though it's a shame that it had to be you
The mother ship
Is just a blip from your trip made for two
I'm with you, boys
So please employ just a little extra care
It's on my mind
I'm left behind when I should have been there
Walking with you

And the limp face hungry viewers
Fight to fasten with their eyes
Like the man hung from the trapeze
Whose fall will satisfy
And congratulate each other
On their rare and wondrous deed
That their begrudged money bought
To sow the monkey's seed

And the yellow soft mountains
They grow very still
Witness as intrusion
The humanoid thrill

I'm with you, L.E.M.
Though it's a shame that it had to be you
The mother ship
Is just a blip from my trip made for two
I'm with you, boys
So please employ just a little extra care
It's on my mind
I'm left behind when I should have been there
Walking with you
With you
With you


----------



## daeman (May 10, 2021)

Ο Ντόνοβαν, κλείνοντας τα 75 σήμερα, κυκλοφορεί νέο τραγούδι, ηχογραφημένο στο στούντιο του Ντέιβιντ Λιντς στο Λ.Α. και με βίντεο σκηνοθετημένο από αυτόν:

I am the Shaman


----------



## daeman (May 18, 2021)

Blood In The Cut - K.Flay






Take my car and paint it black
Take my arm, break it in half
Say something, do it soon
It's too quiet in this room
I need noise
I need the buzz of a sub
Need the crack of a whip
Need some blood in the cut


----------



## daeman (May 27, 2021)

Slow Blues - Larry Coryell






when a master plays the blues
and the guitar pays its dues


----------



## daeman (Jun 2, 2021)

Το Φεησμπούκ - Χειμερινοί Κολυμβητές






σημερινό


----------



## Marinos (Jun 2, 2021)

Για τους ρέκτες να σημειώσω την επιστροφή του Ισίδωρου Παπαδάμου στο τιμ, έστω και στη χορωδία!


----------



## daeman (Jun 17, 2021)

Homeless - Paul Simon with Ladysmith Black Mambazo






Strong wind destroy our home
Many dead, tonight it could be you

And we are homeless, homeless
Moonlight sleeping on a midnight lake


----------



## daeman (Oct 11, 2021)

Ντουέτο πατέρας και γιος σε μια καταπληκτική εκτέλεση του "A Change is Gonna Come" του Σαμ Κουκ. Brian & Thomas Owens:


----------



## daeman (Oct 13, 2021)

Boulevard of Broken Dreams - Marianne Faithfull






You laugh tonight and cry tomorrow
When you behold your shattered schemes
And gigolo and gigolette
Wake up to find their eyes are wet
With tears that tell of broken dreams


----------



## daeman (Oct 16, 2021)

Insufficient Funds - Country Joe & The Fish






Every time that I get paid for playing my music ‘round
I start thinking that I’ve got it made and I go out on the town
Well, I drink and smoke, tell a thousand jokes, pick up my guitar, play a few runs
Then the check comes back in a couple of days marked “Insufficient funds”

Insufficient funds, insufficient funds
Like a rubber ball it keeps bouncin’ back marked “Insufficient funds”

I had a little gig at the Cosmic Carrot playin’ the electric bass
Got my check at the end of the night, a big smile came over my face
My credit was good so I borrowed some bucks, stood everyone a couple of rounds
But that check was rubber and it bounced right back marked “Insufficient funds”

Lack of money is the root of all evil, you know deep in your heart
People can’t live by bread alone, but that’s a good place to start
Pick it, prisoner of starvation
Pick it, wretched of the Earth

I went down to the bank today to draw out all of my money
I thought I’d get my fifty bucks – two fives, three tens and a twenty
People were standing in a long, long line and everybody looks stunned
‘Cause the sign on the door said “The bank is closed due to insufficient funds”

Now some folks blame all of this trouble on some deity
But there’s still people with lots of bread and then folks like you and me
But they’re driving big steaks and eating big cars, making money by the tonnes
So how come when I bust my ass, I get “Insufficient funds”? (How come?)

Insufficient funds, insufficient funds
Like a rubber ball it keeps bouncin’ back marked “Insufficient funds”
Now what’s gonna happen that times are tough, I feel kinda hungry and sick
Only one thing’s gonna fill us up, we’ll have to start eatin’ the rich


----------



## daeman (Jan 23, 2022)

Σιγά σιγά έβρεχεν ο Θιός και σιγανά χιονίζει
κι έχει το κρύγιος στα βουνά, το χιόνι στσι μαδάρες
κι απού 'χει σπίθια ροδωτά και σπίθια ροδωμένα
κι έχει και στάρι και κρασί
σιγανά κι όμορφα που εχιόνιζε

κι έχει και στάρι και κρασί και λάδι στα πιθάρια
και στα βαρέλια του κρασί και ξύλα στην αυλήν του
κι έχει και κόρην όμορφη και στη φωθιά καθίζει
Κι ά δε βαριέται ο Θεός, ας βρέχει κι ας χιονίζει


----------



## daeman (Feb 1, 2022)

Stand by me - Lucky Chops 






NYC Subway, 2015


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2022)

RIP Gary Brooker






We skipped the light fandango
turned cartwheels 'cross the floor
I was feeling kinda seasick
but the crowd called out for more
The room was humming harder
as the ceiling flew away
When we called out for another drink
the waiter brought a tray
And so it was that later
as the miller told his tale
that her face, at first just ghostly,
turned a whiter shade of pale
She said, 'There is no reason
and the truth is plain to see.'
But I wandered through my playing cards
and would not let her be
one of sixteen vestal virgins
who were leaving for the coast
and although my eyes were open
they might have just as well've been closed
She said, 'I'm home on shore leave,'
though in truth we were at sea
so I took her by the looking glass
and forced her to agree
saying, 'You must be the mermaid
who took Neptune for a ride.'
But she smiled at me so sadly
that my anger straightway died
If music be the food of love
then laughter is its queen
and likewise if behind is in front
then dirt in truth is clean
My mouth by then like cardboard
seemed to slip straight through my head
So we crash-dived straightway quickly
and attacked the ocean bed


----------



## daeman (Feb 22, 2022)

The Dead Man's Dream - Procol Harum






As I lay down dying, a floor for my bed
And a bundle of newspaper under my head
I dreamed a dream as strange as could be
Concerning myself and somebody like me
We were in some city, the stranger and me
The houses were open and the streets empty
The windows were bare and the pavements dirty
I asked where I was, my companion ignored me
We entered a graveyard
Searched for a tombstone
The graves were disturbed
And the coffins wide open
The corpses were rotten
Yet, each one was living
Their eyes were alive
With maggots crawling
I cried out in fear
But my voice had left me
My legs were deformed
Yet, I moved quite freely
My head was on fire
Yet, my hands were icy
Everywhere light
Yet, darkness engulfed me
I managed to scream and woke from my slumber
I thought of my dream and lay there and wondered
Where had I been?
What could it mean?
It was dark in the death room
As I slithered under


----------



## daeman (May 19, 2022)

"If I want to I can play piano, guitar, drums, but it's easier to have them combined in one single machine. It's up to you not be overwhelmed by them. I'm not in love with work, it's just that I can't distinguish life from music. They have always been the same thing for me."

~ Vangelis, Interview in "La Repubblica", March 28 1989


----------



## daeman (Sep 9, 2022)

Το μινόρε του τεκέ, από έναν ψυχωμένο δεξιοτέχνη.






Γιώργης Μανωλάκης


----------



## daeman (Dec 17, 2022)

Μουντιάλ '78 - Βασίλης Νικολαΐδης

Δεν είναι φάρσα, δεν είναι μπακατέλα,
στην προσμονή του ζούσαμε καιρό,
είναι το μουντιάλ του στρατηγού Βιντέλα,
φτύστε τα μούτρα σας και τον πολιτισμό.

Εκεί θα είναι η Αμερική,
Περού, Αργεντινή και Βραζιλία,
τι κι αν πεθαίνουν στην Ασφάλεια μερικοί,
άλλο ποδόσφαιρο κι άλλο πολιτική.

Κι αφού ο κόσμος έχει αποφασίσει
να δώσει χέρι στον φασισμό
κι εγώ μ' εμένανε τα έχω κανονίσει,
θα δω το κύπελλο χωρίς ενδοιασμό. #not

Μα άμα δω ψηλά στον ουρανό
ελικόπτερο να φτερουγίζει,
της Κόκα-Κόλα δε θα 'ν' διαφημιστικό,
πετάει πτώματα στη ζούγκλα κι από δω
περνάει και στη βάση του γυρίζει,
περνάει και στη βάση του γυρίζει.


----------

